# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Վազգեն Մանուկյան

## StrangeLittleGirl

Սկզբի համար փոքրիկ հայտարարություն. *երկուշաբթի օրը՝ հունվարի 21-ին, ժամը 18-ին, Կոնգրես հյուրանոցի Պիկասո դահլիճում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հանդիպելու է երիտասարդների հետ և պատասխանելու է նրանց հարցերին*:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործունեությունը:

----------


## Ancord

ԼՏՊ-ի ու ՀՀՇ-ի ի հայտ գալուն պես էլի սկսեցին Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին ասեկոսներ տարածվել ու էլի սկսեցին փորձել նսեմացնել  այսքաղաքական գործիչի գործունեությունը: Ես անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ նա իր ամբողջ գործունեությամբ  է ապացուցել, որ  իսկապես մտահոգված է այս երկրի ապագայով, և ոչ թե իր անձնական շահերով, և ամենակարևորը, որ ունի շատ լայն մտահորիզոն և ունակ է ոտքի կանգնեցնել այս երկիրը, եթե դառնա  նախագահ:

----------


## linus

> ԼՏՊ-ի ու ՀՀՇ-ի ի հայտ գալուն պես էլի սկսեցին Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին ասեկոսներ տարածվել ու էլի սկսեցին փորձել նսեմացնել  այսքաղաքական գործիչի գործունեությունը: Ես անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ նա իր ամբողջ գործունեությամբ  է ապացուցել, որ  իսկապես մտահոգված է այս երկրի ապագայով, և ոչ թե իր անձնական շահերով, և ամենակարևորը, որ ունի շատ լայն մտահորիզոն և ունակ է ոտքի կանգնեցնել այս երկիրը, եթե դառնա  նախագահ:


ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ, իմ կարծիքով հիմիկվա հայտնի "քաղաքական գործիչներից" միայն նա է որ կարող է հայաստանին ես ծանր վիճակից հանել: ընդ որում արժե նշել որ հայաստանի վիճակի հիմա շատ ծանր է, նույնիսկ կրիծիկակն, եթե հակարծ Սեռժը ընտրվի, ապա հավատացեք որ հայաստանը ել երբեք չի լինի: և հավատացեք սա չափազանցություն չե, եթե դուք իմանաք թե ինչ օրենքներ են հանի ես վերջի ազգային ժողովը ապա կհասկանաք որ ես ճիշտ եմ ասում:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է հաղթել ղարագաղյան պատերազմը, ես չեմ սխալվում հենց նա, և ոչ մի ուրիշ մեկը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է ընտրվել 1996թ. այսինքն նա է եղել ժողովրդի ընտրյալը: եթե այն ժամանակ հասկանում եին որ նա է արժանի թեքնածուն, ապա ինչու են հիմա գնում ու ուրիշին ընտրում. ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում ժողովրդի մտածելակերպը:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործունեությունը:


Բավականին ազնիվ, պրագմատիկ մտածող, տակտիկապես շատ լավ պատրաստված մարդու տպավորություն է թողել միշտ էլ: 
Սակայն քաղաքական գործնեությունը շատ անհասկանալի վերիվայրումներով լեցուն է եղել: Ի՞նչ է եղել դրա իրական պատճառը: Մնում է միայն կանխատեսումներ անել. որը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չի: Իսկ ընդանուր բնույթի բացատրությունները անբավարար են, հաշվի առնելով, որ խոսքը գնում է պրեզիդենտական պոստի մասին:

----------


## Artgeo

> ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում ժողովրդի մտածելակերպը:


Լինուս ջան հասկանալու ոչինչ չկա, ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ է։

Ենթադրենք 1996 թվականի ընտրություններին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստացել է 107.3% ձայն, այնպես ինչպես պնդում են նրա կողմնակիցները։ Նույնիսկ եթե այսօր բոլորս համաձայնվենք, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այն ընտրություններին ստացել էր 1578.2% ձայն, ապա միևնույն է 1996 թվականի ընտրությունները այսպես թե այնպես Մանուկյանը պարտվել է։

1998 թվականի ընտրություններին, ըստ Բյուրի «10%-ից ավել»։ Ցավոք իրական թվեր համացանցում ինձ գտնել չհաջողվեց։ 

2003 թվականի ընտրություններում  12904 այսինքն ընտրողների ձայների 0,9 տոկոս։

Ձայների քանակը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով է նվազում։

Խորհրդարանական վերջին ընտրություններին ԱԺՄ-ն ընդհանրապես չի մասնակցել, որ վերջնականապես ժողովրդի մոտ չձևավորվի այն միտքը, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյան և պարտություն հոմանիշներ են։ 

*Հարց*, որը տվյալ պահին պատասխանի կարիք չունի
Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է վարվում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը «իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է» նշանաբանով ընտրություններին մասնակցելով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է վարվում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը «իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է» նշանաբանով ընտրություններին մասնակցելով։


Պատասխան. ապատեղեկատվություն մի՛ տարածիր: Նման բան չկա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատասխան. ապատեղեկատվություն մի՛ տարածիր: Նման բան չկա:


Բարի, համարենք, որ Հ1-ն է շարունակում սերժաքոչարյանական ձևով աշխատել և միայն այն կադրերն է ցույց տալիս, որտեղ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը քննադատում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին և ենթադրենք, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը Սերժ-Քոչարյանին էլ է քննադատում։ Մնացածում հո ճի՞շտ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խորհրդարանական վերջին ընտրություններին ԱԺՄ-ն ընդհանրապես չի մասնակցել, որ վերջնականապես ժողովրդի մոտ չձևավորվի այն միտքը, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյան և պարտություն հոմանիշներ են։


Էստեղ էլ ճիշտ չես: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ինչու չի մասնակցել ընտրություններին:




> Ձայների քանակը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով է նվազում։


Էստեղ էլ ճիշտ չես: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ընտրությունների որ տոկոսն է կեղծվել, ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ է լինելու այս տարի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էստեղ էլ ճիշտ չես: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ինչու չի մասնակցել ընտրություններին:


Զուտ ենթադրություն, որը իմ կարծիքով շատ մոտ է իրականությանը և որի հետ ոչ դու, ոչ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այլ կողմնակիցներ ազատ կարող են չհամաձայնվել։




> Էստեղ էլ ճիշտ չես: Դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես, թե ընտրությունների որ տոկոսն է կեղծվել, ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ է լինելու այս տարի:


Հաշվի առնելով, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շտաբը առանձնապես չի բողոքարկել ընտրությունները, ինչպես 1996 թվականին 107.4 տոկոս ձայն ստանալու դեպքում...  :Smile: 
Այս տարվա մասին գրառմանս մեջ խոսք չկար  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *Հարց*, որը տվյալ պահին պատասխանի կարիք չունի
> Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է վարվում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը «իմ թշնամու թշնամին իմ բարեկամն է» նշանաբանով ընտրություններին մասնակցելով։


Չէ , Արտ ջան , տենց չի , Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չունի այդպիսի մոտեցում , նրա ռանգի քաղաքական գործիչ մեր երկրում կարելի է մի ձեռքի մատների վրա հաշվել : Այն , որ նա չի միանում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին , չի նշանակում նրա ոչ ընդդիմադիր կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանին սատար լինել , թեկուզև անուղղակի : Կարող եմ ասել , որ նա ուղղակի շատ բարդ բնավորության տեր մարդ է և խիստ ամբիցիոզ է : Իսկ այս ընտրություններում նրա նպատակներից չէ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաղթելը , դրանում ես համոզված եմ , նրանք երկուսով ունեն մեկ հակառակորդ , ինչպես և մեր ամբողջ ժողովուրդը :

----------


## voter

96ին մանուկյանը հապաղել է ու կոտոշություն չի արել, ինչպես նրան սատարող որոշ ուժեր էին ուզում ու բորբոքված ժողովրդին ծայրահեղությունների մեւ գցեցին...

Արյունահեղությունից խուսափելու ու մարդկանց ավելորդ ոստիկանա–ռազմական մեքենայի տակ չզոհելու հարց էր կանգնած, դրանից էլ նա ընկրկել է...

Համարել դա պարտություն, նույն է ինչ մեղադրել հայ ժողովրդին, որ նա միանգամից անկախություն չհաստատեց, որ հասնի նրան իր գլխին վաթսունականների պրագա, կամ ութսունականների թիֆլիսյան անզեն մարդկանց գնդակահարություն սարքեին...

96ին իհարկե սովետական զորքեր չեին, բայց իշխանության մոլուցքով ինքնասիահարված մոլագարներ կային, որ պատրաստ էին բանը հասցնել արյունահեղության – որպես օրինակ Վանո Սիրադեղյանի արտահայտությունը հայտնի ՔԵՖԻ ԿԱՍԵՏԻՑ մեջբերեմ «մի երեք չորս հարյուր մար կգնդակահարեինք կհանգստանային»...

96ից հետո կայացած 98 2003 2007 ընտրությունները, որպես հիմք վերցնել ու պնդել, որ այդ նկարված թվերը Մանուկայնի, կամ որոևէ մի քաղաքական գործչի իրական ռեյտինգն են ցույց տալի, առնվազն միամտություն է կամ նպատակադրված պրոպագանդա, որի արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ այդ տարիների ընտրությունները որպես «լեգիտիմ» ու «արդար» ենք ընդունում։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Չէ , Արտ ջան , տենց չի , Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չունի այդպիսի մոտեցում , նրա ռանգի քաղաքական գործիչ մեր երկրում կարելի է մի ձեռքի մատների վրա հաշվել : Այն , որ նա չի միանում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին , չի նշանակում նրա ոչ ընդդիմադիր կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանին սատար լինել , թեկուզև անուղղակի : Կարող եմ ասել , որ նա ուղղակի շատ բարդ բնավորության տեր մարդ է և խիստ ամբիցիոզ է : Իսկ այս ընտրություններում նրա նպատակներից չէ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հաղթելը , դրանում ես համոզված եմ , նրանք երկուսով ունեն մեկ հակառակորդ , ինչպես և մեր ամբողջ ժողովուրդը :


Անկասկած, միայն շատ սուխ մեկ անձի վրա կիզված լինելու դեպքում, տվյալ դեպքում ԼՏՊի հիպնոզի տակ լինելուց է, որ կարելի հայտարարել «ով մեզ հետ չէ նա մեր դեմ է»....

Մանուկյանը այն գործիչն է, որի առկայությունը ոչ միայն ինձ ներշնչում է հույս, որ հայաստանում քաղաքական դաշտ դեռ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ և ոչ թե, ապե ում պակրիշկեքը ամենահաստն ա նրան էլ կընտրենք...

Առաջին փուլը պիտի դառնա հայաստանում քաղաքական դաշտի վերականգնման փորձը, երբ մարդիկ սկսեն հասկանալ, որ նրանք ընտրելու հնարավորություն ունեն և ոչ թե ԳՅԱԴԵՔ կամ բոլորը աւ կամ բոլորը ձախ....

Մեկ նախագահ ընտրելով ոչինչ չի կարող լուծվել, պիտի հայությունը պայքարելու, իր իրավունքները պաշտպանելու հմտույուննը վերականգնի, որի շնորհիվ անկախացանք ու Արցախ ազատագրեցինք։ Այն ժամանակ ԱՆՁերը քիչ բան էին, որոըում ու նույնիսկ ամբողջ Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին բանտարկելով ու մեկուսացնելով մարդկանց չկոտրեցին, քանի որ կար գաղափար, որը պիտի իրականացվեր ու դրան նույնիսկ կոմմունիստական նոմենկլատուրշիկերից շատերը լծվել էին, գնում էին Մոսկվա վիճում իրավունքներ պաշտպանում և ոչ թե ազերիների նման միայն գլուխ տմտմբացնում երբ պոլյուտբյուրոն ելույթ էր ունենում...

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Դրույթներ, որոնք Մանուկյանի նախընտրական ծրագրից են ու ի համեմատ մյուս թեկնածուների լղոզված կոչերին «հողը գյուղացուն, բնակարանը վտարվածներին, ջուրը արամուսցիներին», այստեղ կոնկրետ գաղափարներ են արտահայտված, առաջարկություններ, որ ժողովուրդը եթե ընկալի ու համաձայնվի, ապա անկախ այն անձից, ով կլինի նախագահ, նա կսկսի դա պահանջել ու հուսամ հետևողականորեն կիրականացնի...

1.Հանրապետության բոլոր մարզերը և Երևան քաղաքը պետք է ունենան քաղաքացիների կողմից ուղղակիորեն ընտրված օրենսդիր և գործադիր մարմիններ և տեղական բյուջեներ: 

2.ժողովուրդը, որոշակի քանակի ստորագրություններ հավաքելու դեպքում, պետք է ստանա հասարակական կարևորություն ներկայացնող հարցերի հետ կապված հանրաքվեի անցկացման իրավունք:

- Օրենսդրորեն չեղյալ հայտարարել 2007թ. հուլիսի 3-ին ընդունված «Պարզեցված հարկի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքում կատարված փոփոխություններն ու լրացումները, որոնց հետեւանքով զգալիորեն կրճատվեց այդ հարկատեսակից օգտվողների քանակը: 

-Օրենսդրորեն պետք է հստակեցվի աշխատողի իրավունքներն ու պարտականությունները պետական և մասնավոր հիմնարկներում: Ընդ որում, 80 հոգուց ավելի աշխատողներ ունեցող հիմնարկներում (մասնավոր թե պետական) կարելի է առաջարկել`
- արհմիության պարտադիր ստեղծում, որը կոնկրետ տվյալ հիմնարկում պետք է գոնե ապահովի այն նվազագույն պահանջները, որոնք ամրագրված են օրենսդրությամբ,

----------


## Tig

> 96ին մանուկյանը հապաղել է ու կոտոշություն չի արել, ինչպես նրան սատարող որոշ ուժեր էին ուզում ու բորբոքված ժողովրդին ծայրահեղությունների մեւ գցեցին...
> 
> Արյունահեղությունից խուսափելու ու մարդկանց ավելորդ ոստիկանա–ռազմական մեքենայի տակ չզոհելու հարց էր կանգնած, դրանից էլ նա ընկրկել է...
> ...


Միանգամայն իրավացի ես… 
Ու կարծում եմ, որ եթե այսօր որոշոկի մեծ քանակությամբ ժողովուրդ կանգնի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողքին, շատ հնարավոր է, որ նա անցնի 2 փուլ, ու եթե նույնիսկ նախագահ չդառնա էլ, իշխանությունները կսկսեն հաշվի նստել նրա ու նրան սատարող ժողովրդի կարծիքների ու պահանջների հետ…
Եվ հետո ահավոր սխալ է առաջնորդվել այն սկզբունքով, որ  քանի որ այս կամ այն թեկնածուն «շանս չունի» ընտրվելու ապա իզուր է նրան ձայն տալը… Ժողովուրդ ջան մենք ենք նրան շանս տվողը, վերջապես հավատացեք, որ ձեր ձայներն էլ են շատ մեծ առժեք ու կշիռ ներկայացնում, և կարող են հակակշիռ դառնալ ընտրակեղծիքներին և ընտրակաշառքներին: 
Ու վերջ տվեք ընտրակաշառքներին նպաստելու մտածելակերպին՝ «…ես փողը կվերցնեմ, բայց իմ ուզածին կընտրեմ…» ՝  դա ամենասխալ մտածելակերպն է, եթե փողը վերցրել ես ու ընտրել ես քո ուզածին, այդ դեպքում, եթե քո ընտրաթերթիկը ձայնահաշվարկի ժամանակ հաշվվի քո չնախընտրած թեկնածուի օգտին, դու այդ ժամանակ էլ չես կարող ձայն հանել… :Think:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ենթադրենք 1996 թվականի ընտրություններին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստացել է 107.3% ձայն, այնպես ինչպես պնդում են նրա կողմնակիցները։ Նույնիսկ եթե այսօր բոլորս համաձայնվենք, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այն ընտրություններին ստացել էր 1578.2% ձայն, ապա միևնույն է 1996 թվականի ընտրությունները այսպես թե այնպես Մանուկյանը պարտվել է։
> 
> 1998 թվականի ընտրություններին, ըստ Բյուրի «10%-ից ավել»։ Ցավոք իրական թվեր համացանցում ինձ գտնել չհաջողվեց։ 
> 
> 2003 թվականի ընտրություններում 12904 այսինքն ընտրողների ձայների 0,9 տոկոս։
> 
> Ձայների քանակը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով է նվազում։


Էս մասին ՀՀՇ-ն շատա խոսում:
Իմ կարծիքով դա ունի երկու իրական պատճառ:
1-ին, որ 96-ին ՀՀՇ-ն կոտրեց ժողովուրդի ողնաշարը:
ՄԵծամասնությունը "հասկացավ", որ իրանք երկրում բան չեն որոշում, վերևից ոնց ասեն նենցա:
2. 98-ից սկսած իշխանությունը գործի դրեց սուտ ընդդիմադիրների ինստիտուտը:
Առաջինը Կարեն Դեմիրճյանն էր, որը իշխանությունների հետ համատեղ օգտագործելով ժողովուրդի կարոտախտը երկրորդ պլան մղեց իրական ընդդիմությանը:

Եթե 96-ին էլ իշխանությունը ֆայմեր ու Դեմիրճյանին գործուղեր ընդդիմություն ՄԱնուկյանը լավագույն դեպքում մի 10-12տոկոս ձայն կստանար:

Մի խոսքով կակ նե կռուտի ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանիյա են իշխանությանը ինչ-որ ունի:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Ժողովուրդ ջան մենք ենք նրան շանս տվողը, վերջապես հավատացեք, որ ձեր ձայներն էլ են շատ մեծ առժեք ու կշիռ ներկայացնում, և կարող են հակակշիռ դառնալ ընտրակեղծիքներին և ընտրակաշառքներին:*


Ուզում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ շեշտել այս խոսքերը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի չափ կողմնակիցներ ոչ մի ուրիշ թեկնածու չունի, բայց քանի՞սն են ընտրելու նրան: Շատերն ասում են Վազգենը, միևնույն է, չի ընտրվելու, եկեք Լևոնին ընտրենք: Մյուսներն ասում են Սերժին ընտրենք, որ Լևոնը չգա, բայց երբ ասում ես Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ասում են՝ հա՛, շատ լավ տարբերակ է, բայց չի ընտրվելու: Ժողովու՛րդ, եկեք էս անգամ ոչ թե չարյաց փոքրագույն ընտրենք, ոչ թե մեկի ինադու մյուսին ընտրենք, այլ պարզապես մտածենք երկրի մասին: 

Եվս մեկ անգամ կրկնում եմ Tig-ի խոսքերը. *շանս տվողը մենք ենք*:

----------


## Վիշապ

> 96ին մանուկյանը հապաղել է ու կոտոշություն չի արել, ինչպես նրան սատարող որոշ ուժեր էին ուզում ու բորբոքված ժողովրդին ծայրահեղությունների մեւ գցեցին...
> 
> Արյունահեղությունից խուսափելու ու մարդկանց ավելորդ ոստիկանա–ռազմական մեքենայի տակ չզոհելու հարց էր կանգնած, դրանից էլ նա ընկրկել է...


Ինչպես ասում են «Բարև ձեզ, ես ձեր մորաքույրն եմ» :Tongue: 
Այդ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չէ՞ր, որ ժողովրդին բերեց կանգնեցրեց ԿԸՀ դարպասների մոտ ու թե «եթե 20 րոպեից չգամ, կգաք իմ հետևից» կարծես պիտի իրեն մորթեին։ Դե իհարկե նա 20 րոպեից դուրս չեկավ, ու ժողովուրդը սկսեց դարպասները ջարդել, այնինչ ԿԸՀ–ում նրան ասել էին որ անդամներին հավագենք, կորոշենք թե ինչ անել։ Իսկ նա նույնիսկ հապաղեց դուրս գալ ու այդ ժողովրդին հանգստացնել։ Հետագա պայքարից նա խուսափել է պարզապես մեծ պատասխանատվություն իր վրա չվերցնելու պատճառով, ու ընդհանրապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թե խոսքերից ու թե գործերից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ նա մեծ պատասխանատվությունների տակ ընկնելու պարզապես անզոր է։ Նրա խոսքերով իր ընտրվելը որպես նախագահ իր համար դաժան ապագա է, մեծ ու ծանր պատասխանատվություն։  Աստված սիրի, թող հանգիստ ապրի իր համար։ Մի կուսակցություն միավորել չկարողացողը երբեք ժողովուրդ չի կարողանա միավորել։
Խելոք խոսելը ու խելացի դեմքը դեռևս ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ :Sad:  Ու նրան համակրողներդ կտեսնեք, որ այս անգամ էլ նա ձեզ բոլորիդ կհիասթափեցնի, ինչպես միշտ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի կուսակցություն միավորել չկարողացողը երբեք ժողովուրդ չի կարողանա միավորել։


Լավ էր… 96-ին ո՞վ միավորեց ժողովրդի



> Այդ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չէ՞ր, որ ժողովրդին բերեց կանգնեցրեց ԿԸՀ դարպասների մոտ ու թե «եթե 20 րոպեից չգամ, կգաք իմ հետևից» կարծես պիտի իրեն մորթեին։ Դե իհարկե նա 20 րոպեից դուրս չեկավ, ու ժողովուրդը սկսեց դարպասները ջարդել, այնինչ ԿԸՀ–ում նրան ասել էին որ անդամներին հավագենք, կորոշենք թե ինչ անել։ Իսկ նա նույնիսկ հապաղեց դուրս գալ ու այդ ժողովրդին հանգստացնել։


Զոռով կեղտ եք ման գալիս, հա՞: Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վարկաբեկելու համար նման բաներ եք փնտրում, որովհետև ուրիշը չկա. դու նրա դեմ չես կարող ասել այն, ինչ կարող ես Սերժի, Լևոնի, մյուսների մասին:




> Հետագա պայքարից նա խուսափել է պարզապես մեծ պատասխանատվություն իր վրա չվերցնելու պատճառով, ու ընդհանրապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թե խոսքերից ու թե գործերից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ նա մեծ պատասխանատվությունների տակ ընկնելու պարզապես անզոր է։


Լավ էլի: Էդ դու ես էդպես որոշել երևի: Ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ նրա՝ արյունահեղությունից խուսափելը:

----------


## Tig

> … Հետագա պայքարից նա խուսափել է պարզապես մեծ պատասխանատվություն իր վրա չվերցնելու պատճառով, …


Դու կարո՞ղ ես հեշտ ու հանգիստ մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց արյունահեղության *պատասխանատվություն* վերցնել քո վրա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ էր… 96-ին ո՞վ միավորեց ժողովրդի
> 
> Զոռով կեղտ եք ման գալիս, հա՞: Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վարկաբեկելու համար նման բաներ եք փնտրում, որովհետև ուրիշը չկա. դու նրա դեմ չես կարող ասել այն, ինչ կարող ես Սերժի, Լևոնի, մյուսների մասին:
> 
> 
> Լավ էլի: Էդ դու ես էդպես որոշել երևի: Ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ նրա՝ արյունահեղությունից խուսափելը:


Միավորել՝ չի նշանակում հավաքել կռվեցնել ու հետո հետ քաշվել, նա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ չկարողացավ գնահատել իրավիճակը ու կռահել հետագա զարգացումները, դրա համար էլ զրահամեքենաներն ու զինվորները հայտնվեցին քաղաքում։ Թող պայքարեր օրենքով, փաստերով կեղծիքները ներկայացնելով, ու ժողովրդին հանձներ ապացույցները որ ինքն է հաղթել։ ինչու՞ չկարողացավ հաղթել 98–ին, 2004–ին, որովհետև լավ չի աշխատել հաղթելու ուղղությամբ։ Հետևողական պայքար չի մղել։ Հիմա էլ երբ ԼՏՊ–ն է հայտվել, նրա ասելիքները շատացե՞լ են։ Կեղտ ման չեմ գալիս, ինձ 1000 տարի պետք չի նրա վրա կեղտ ման գալ, բոլորի վրա էլ կեղտերը լիքն են, ԼՏՊ–ն էլ 100% -անոց մաքուր տղա չի, ու քաղաքականության մեջ երբեք էլ մաքուր մեկին չեք գտնի, պարզապես պիտի ընտրել թե ում հետ գնալ և ուր գնալ և ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է՞ արդյոք գնալ։ Ես պարզապես հայտնում եմ իմ կարծիքը, որ այս մարդու հետ մեծ հույսեր չարժի կապել ինչքան էլ ճշմարիտ ու խելոք բաներ ասի։ Նա ինքը շանսեր չի տալիս։ Ու մի բան էլ հաշվի առեք, սովորաբար սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ որ բան անում է, ով գրեթե ոչինչ չի անում, նա չի էլ կարող սխալվել։ Նա ժամանակին մեծ գործեր արել է, բայց հետո կոտրվել է ու սպառել է իրեն։ Թող ինքը հավաքեր ժողովրդին օպերայի հրապարակում, եթե այդպես ուժեղ է, հենց սկսեց ԼՏՊ–ին քննադատել, հեռուստաալիքները սկսեցին նրան սիստեմատիկ ցույց տալ։ Խռովկանի պես հայտնեց թե ԼՏՊ–ն ժամանակին իրենից ձայներ է գողացել, կարծես թե 96–ին ինքը լիներ, երկրի հարցերը լուծել էր։ Թող մոռանար ամբիցիաները հանուն ժողովրդի, ու միանար ԼՏՊ–ին, հետո իրար հետ կորոշեին թե ով ում է քցել։ Դա կլիներ նրա կողմից անսպասելի խելամիտ քայլ, ռեալ հնարավորությունների գնահատում ու հետո էլ ժողովուրդը կմեծարեր նրան այդպիսի քայլի համար ու նա դեռ շատ առաջ կգնար։ Այդ ի՞նչ ակտիվ գործունեություն արեց, որ ԼՏՊ–ն միանար նրան, կամ որ միանալու առաջարկ աներ, Մանուկյանը կհամաձայնվե՞ր, թե կմերժեր ԼՏՊ–ին, այդպիսով նրան ստորացնելով։ 
Չէ ախպեր, այս մարդու նկատմամբ անձամբ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, նա ներկան, իր ուժերն ու հնարավորությունները գնահատելու ունակություն չունի, ամբիցիաների ու ռոմանտիկ երազների մեջ ընկած խաղեր է տալիս, ու դրանով ավելի շատ վնասում է առաջին հերթին պետության ու ժողովրդի շահերին ու նաև հենց իրեն է վնասում։ Ու հենց նրա խոսքերով «կապրենք, կտեսնենք»։

----------


## Tig

> Միավորել՝ չի նշանակում հավաքել կռվեցնել ու հետո հետ քաշվել, նա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ չկարողացավ գնահատել իրավիճակը ու կռահել հետագա զարգացումները, դրա համար էլ զրահամեքենաներն ու զինվորները հայտնվեցին քաղաքում։ Թող պայքարեր օրենքով, փաստերով կեղծիքները ներկայացնելով, ու ժողովրդին հանձներ ապացույցները որ ինքն է հաղթել։ ինչու՞ չկարողացավ հաղթել 98–ին, 2004–ին, որովհետև լավ չի աշխատել հաղթելու ուղղությամբ։ Հետևողական պայքար չի մղել։


Վիշապ ջան, չէի ուզում էդ մարդու անունը տալ, բայց արդել էլ չի լինում, էն ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ թե Լևոնի դեմ չկարողոցավ պայքարել այլ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի: Վազգեն Սարգսյանի դեմ դուրս գալը ամեն մարդու բան չէր, ու երբ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը հասկացավ իր սխալները ու փորձեց ուղղել, ինչ եղա?վ, ազգը գլխատեցին;




> .... պարզապես պիտի ընտրել թե ում հետ գնալ և ուր գնալ և ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է՞ արդյոք գնալ։


Իսկ դու հավատու?մ ես, որ Լևոնի հետ գնալու ես այնտեղ ուր ուզում ես գնալ......
Ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կասկածում ես համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի հետ հույսեր կապելը սխալ է:

հ.գ. ես էլ իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ու ոչ մեկին չեմ համոզում....

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, չէի ուզում էդ մարդու անունը տալ, բայց արդել էլ չի լինում, էն ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ թե Լևոնի դեմ չկարողոցավ պայքարել այլ Վազգեն Սարգսյանի: Վազգեն Սարգսյանի դեմ դուրս գալը ամեն մարդու բան չէր, ու երբ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը հասկացավ իր սխալները ու փորձեց ուղղել, ինչ եղա?վ, ազգը գլխատեցին;
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ դու հավատու?մ ես, որ Լևոնի հետ գնալու ես այնտեղ ուր ուզում ես գնալ......
> Ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ կասկածում ես համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի հետ հույսեր կապելը սխալ է:
> 
> հ.գ. ես էլ իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ու ոչ մեկին չեմ համոզում....


Չեմ ուզում շատ խորանալ էդ պատմությունների մեջ ով ում դեմ էր պայքարում, նույնիսկ անձերի մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ։ Էսօրվա դրությամբ միակ մարդու խոսքերը որ իմ սրտից էլ են Լևոնի խոսքերն են։ Միակ թեկնածուն է, որ պարզորեն ասում է, որ ներկա վիճակը ավազակապետություն է, որ պետք է այս համակարգին վերջ տալ, որ ինքը հենց այդ նպատակով է ուզում գալ իշխանության։ Մնացածները ընդհակառակը՝ վոոոոոոյ ինչ է ասում, ո՞նց կարելի է սա ավազակապետություն համարել, նույնն էլ ձեր սիրելի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը։ Իրենց տափակ ծրագրերով՝ թե թոշակ, նպաստ, բուլկի, պեռաշկի, կոռուպԾիայի դեմ պայքար ու չգիտեմ էլ էլ ինչ թող հեռու գնան։ Ես ուզում եմ այս ֆեոդալական կարգերից ու ծանոթ–խնամի–բարեկամ համակարգից շուտափույթ ազատվենք, սա ապագա չի թե մեզ թե մեր սերունդների համար։ Լևոնի ժամանակ այդ ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին դեռ մարդկություն մնացել էր, ես եդ ժամանակ դատ եմ շահել բանկի դեմ, որը ուզում էր տուն խլել ինձնից։ Հիմա այս լուսավոր, եվրոռեմոնտված ու հյուսիսային պողոտայոտ իրականությունում մարդկությունը լրիվ վերացել է, դառել ենք դիմակների ու ռաբիզների երկիր։ Այս ամենը եթե դուք հանդուրժում եք, ապա ես՝ ոչ, ու եթե Սերժը դառնա նախագահ, ապա ես փալաս–փուլուսս հավագում եմ, ինձ պետք չի այս երկրում ապրել ու հարկ տալ այս պետությանը, որը թոշակի անցնելուց հետո ինձ իմ վճարած հարկի 10%-է տալու, որ տարրական հարմարություններ չկան, որ շենքիս դիմացը քանի տարի է չի ասֆալտապատվում, որ վերելակը սարքելու համար ես պիտի առյուծի բաժինը տամ, որ ամեն ապուշ տեղեկանքի համար խնդրեմ ու կաշառեմ մի հաստափոր կնկա, որ շուրջ բոլորը կեղտի ու սառույցի մեջ կորած է, ու ես պիտի հավաքարար կանչեմ որ մաքրեն, որ մեքենայի տեխնիկական անձնագրի համար երկու ամիսը մեկ քարշ գամ ԳԱԻ–ում… ու ամենակարևորը չգիտեմ թե այդ ամենը ու՞մից է պետք պահանջել ու պահանջելու ինչ հույս ունենամ։ Ես կընտրեմ Լևոնին ու հետո մեծ պատրաստակամությամբ դուրս կգամ փողոց ու կգոռամ նրա դեմ եթե իր խոստումները չկատարի, թե ախպեր խոսք ես տվել, ինչու՞ չես կատարում։ Իսկ մյուսների դեմ չեմ կարող ելնել, որովհետև այդ մարդիկ ոչ մի իրական բան չեն խոստանում, նույն համակարգն էլ մնալու է, նույն համակարգով ու՞ր պիտի գնանք, շատ շատ մի քիչ ավելի մեծ պատառներ ժողովրդի առաջ շպրտեն ու ասեն թե յոլա գնացեք, ես նրանց դեմ դուրս գամ ի՞նչ ասեմ։

----------


## Smergh

> Լինուս ջան հասկանալու ոչինչ չկա, ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ է։
> 
> Ենթադրենք 1996 թվականի ընտրություններին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստացել է 107.3% ձայն, այնպես ինչպես պնդում են նրա կողմնակիցները։ Նույնիսկ եթե այսօր բոլորս համաձայնվենք, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այն ընտրություններին ստացել էր 1578.2% ձայն, ապա միևնույն է 1996 թվականի ընտրությունները այսպես թե այնպես Մանուկյանը պարտվել է։
> 
> 1998 թվականի ընտրություններին, ըստ Բյուրի «10%-ից ավել»։ Ցավոք իրական թվեր համացանցում ինձ գտնել չհաջողվեց։ 
> 
> 2003 թվականի ընտրություններում  12904 այսինքն ընտրողների ձայների 0,9 տոկոս։
> 
> Ձայների քանակը երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով է նվազում։
> ...


Artgeo ջան, մենք գիտենք, որ ՀՀՇ-ն աշքի է ընկնում քաղաքական հակառակորդների մասին ստեր հորինելով ու դրանք տարածելով, ինչը վարպետորեն հաստատեց Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր վերջին մամլո ասուլիսում, սակայն դու նրան էլ տվիր ու անցար:
Եղբայրս, այդ ո՞ւմ հայտնի չէ, որ սկսած 1994 թվականից հայաստանի իշխանությունները թաքուն ու բացահայտ պայքար են մղում հենց միայնՄանուկյանի դեմ: Սկզբում նրա համար, որ ապահովելով մեր հաղթանակը պատերազմում` "գլխացավանք" սարքեց "Լևոնի թաքավորության անդորրը խախտելով" նրան պարտադրելով Արցախյան հարցի լուծման այլ` ոչ իր պարտվողական, եթե չասենք "արցախահանձնման" տարբերակը":
Աղանդավորականությանը վերաբերվող թեմայում ես մի անգամ խոսել եմ դրանց վնասակարության մասին: Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել` կարծես այն ուժերը, որոնց առաջնորդում է առաջին Նախագահը աղանդավորականներ լինեն քաղաքականության մեջ, ինչ որ մեկն ակումբում նրանց շատ դիպուկ ձևով կոչել էր "Լևոնի վկաներ": Անգամ մակերեսային վերլուծություններն էլ մեզ հուշում են, որ այդ քաղաքական ուժերին ,ինչպես նաև ներկա կառավարիչներին պետք է մոտ չթողնել իշխանությանը և ինչքան շուտ ձերբազատվենք նրանցից այնքան ավելի լավ բոլորի` այդ թվում հենց իրենց համար:

Ուզում եմ Ձեզ մեկ անգամ ևս հիշեցնել, որ Հայաստանում վերջին անգամ ընտրություններ տեղի են ունեցել  1991 թվականին, իսկ դրանից հետո բոլոր եկած գործընթացները կեղծվել են զանազան եղանակներով ու այն թվերը, որոնք "նկարվել " ու ներկայացվել են հանրությանը` բացարձակապես որևէ կապ չունեն իրականության հետ ու երբեք էլ չեն բնորոշել քաղաքական դաշտի իրական պատկերը: Ու ընտրակեղծիքների ավանդույթին հիմք է դրվել առաջին Նախագահի օրոք ու նրա բարձր հովանավորությամբ,այնպես որ, պետք չէ այդ շինծու թվերով աճպարարություններ  ու  "եզրահանգումներ" անել:
Երբ Դա անում է Ահարոն Չաթիբեկյանը` դեռ հասկանալի է, դա նրա հացն է` վճարում են, նա էլ կատարում է պատվերը, Ձեր պարագայում դա հասկանալի չէ:
Ինչ որ մեկն այստեղ, հենց այնպես, առանց որևէ հիմնավորման, Վազգեն Մանուկյանին "ամպիցոզ" գործիչ է անվանում,  դյուզն իսկ չհասկանալով այդ բառի իմաստը, մինչդեռ այդ արատը բնորոշ է հենց իր ֆավորիտին:
Եթե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն անկեղծ է իր նպատակների մեջ ու իսկապես ցանկանում է, որ իրեն որպես "գործիք" օգտագործեն` երկրի քաղաքական իրավիճակը շտկելու համար, ապա թող ինքը միանա Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, քանզի քաղաքական դաշտում նրանից բարձր վարպետություն առայժմ ոչ ոք չունի, ոչ թե շարունակի 1994 թվականից որդեգրած Մանուկյանի ոչնչացման գործընթացը: Ստացվում է այսպես, որ եթե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի միանում նրան` ուրեմն կարելի է նրան ամբիցիոզ անվանել, իսկ որ  Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդիմադիր դաշտը բաժանում է յուրայինների ու հակառակորդների դա ամպիցիաներ չեն իհարկ է այլ բնականոն գործընթաց:
Անձամբ ես, կդադարեի Մանուկյանին հարգել` եթե նա հանկարծ գնար Լևոնի ճամբարը, իսկ եթե հանկարծ մի այնպիսի հրաշք տեղի ունենա, որին 0.5 տոկոսով եմ հավատում, որ  Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միանա Մանուկյանին, ապա դա կլինի մեր ողջ ժողովրդի հաղթանակը ու այդ ժամանակ ես կհամարեմ ինձ աշխարհի ամենավատ հայը, որն առ այսօր քաղաքականությունից ոչինչ չհասկանալով  միայն հիմարություններ է դուրս տվել Լևոնի հասցեին` մեր ժողովրդին թյուրիմացության մեջ գցելով:
Եթե Ձեզ  այս երկրի ճակատագիրն է հուզում, ապա թողեք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին հանգիստ, որովհետև նրան այն Ձեզանից ավելի է հուզում ու Ձեր ողջ եռանդն ուղղեք մեր նորագույն պատմության մեջ ամենաանարժան թեկնածուի  Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմ:

----------


## voter

> ....երբ ասում ես Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ասում են՝ հա՛, շատ լավ տարբերակ է, բայց չի ընտրվելու....


Սա է մղձավանջայինը, որը շատերը ուրախ կլինեն Մանուկյանին ընտրելու, բայց չգիտես ինչի համոզված լինելով, որ ինչ որ ուրիշ բան է պահանջվում բոլորից, քան գնալ ազնվորեն ընտրլ, սկսում են մտածել, բա ոնց անենք, որ մեր մասնակցությունը ընտրություններին իզուր չանցնի ու սկսվում են ինչ-որ տխմար պնդումներ, այ էն JMZում ավելի շատ տոկոս են տալիս, մի հատ փորձենք ընդե դնենք մեր ունեցվածքը....

Մանուկայնին ընտրելը նման է ապահով բայց ցածր տոկոսով շվեցարական բանկում փող դնելուն, գիտես որ ոնց եղել է այնպես ել կմնա ու միքիչ համբերույթուն ունենալու դեպքում արդյունք կլինի։ Բայց հայերս նկատել եմ, որ ավանտյուրիստ ու սպեկուլյանտ բնույթ ունենք, մենակ արագ մեծ փուրորով մի տեղ փող աշխատենք ու մի հատ վիլլա առնենք էլ բան չանենք...

Իսկ որ պարզում է մեծ տոկոս խոստացողները փողդ հետ չեն տալիս, մնումա միայն հա հաշվել, այ որ հետ տաին ինչ լավ կլինե՜ր...

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Հիսաթափեցնել Մանուկյանը ոչ ինձ ոչ էլ մյուսներին, որոնք որոշակի գաղափարներով են տոգորված, օրինակ պառլամենտական Հայաստան ունենալ։
Հիասթափութուն կարելի է ապրել այն մարդկանցից, որոնք այօր այդ գաղափարները կրողն են, մյուս օրը դրանից հրաժարվում են հարմար պայմաններ ու առաջարկների դեպքում։

Մանուկյանը սկզբունքային մարդ է - մաթեմատիկոս, 2 անգամ 2 եթե համոզեցին, որ 4 է ապա նրանից ուրիշ բան այլևս չես սպասի ու ամբողջ իր գործունեությամբ այդ մարդը ցույց է տվել, որ նա հետևողականորեն որոշակի գաղափար կրող է։

Դու կարող ես պնդել, որ քո կողմից համակրվող թեկնածուն պատասխանատվություն կվերցնի բանը հասցնել արյունահեղության՞։ Թե կասկածում ես, որ վանոի ոհմակաստան մենթաստան Հայաստանում մարդկանց բանտ չեին նետում այդ օրերին, նվաստացնում, վախեսնում ու ընկճում՞

Հոգեբանական ապրումների մեջ էին դրել մարդկանց, որ սկսեցին իրենց համակիրներին մեղադրել «դուք իմ ամբողջ կյանքը թունավորեցիք, դուք էք մեղավոր, որ մեզ հետապնդում են, բանտարկում տարեկետումները չեղյալ համարում բանակ տանում », մի հատ պատկերացրու ինչ մեղադրանքներ կսկվեին, եթե 300-400 խոստացված գնդակահարությունները լինեին - արդարացում տեսնում եմ միշտ էլ կարող ես գտնել օրինակ 20 րոպե ուշացավ, կաստյումը չեր կոչկել, բաղրամյանի վրա պրոպկա էր գոյացվել, պետք էր մաքրել - հրեն Արտեգոն հիմնավորում ունի - հասարակական տրանսպորտի աշխատանքին խանգարելու համար ջրցաններով ու արցունքաբեր գազով ցրել են, արտոնված միտինգ չի եղել...

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարո՞ղ է որևէ մեկը ինձ բացատրել, թե ինչու ես՝ քաղաքացիս պիտի իմ ձայնը տամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, և ոչ ասենք Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին, կամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին։ Ինչո՞վ է նրա ծրագիրը տարբերվում մյուս թեկնածուների ծրագրերից։ Ի՞նչ կարող է անել այս մարդը, որ մյուսները անել չեն կարող։ Միակ տարբերությունը որ ես տեսնում եմ նրա լուսապայծառ լայն ճակատն է, խելացի դեմքը, ծանրակշիռ շարժուձևերը, դրանք նախագահ դառնալու համար փաստարկներ չեն։ :Tongue: 
Աչքիս շատ քաղաքացիներ սկսել են նախագահ ընտրել այնպես, ինչպես շատ կանայք արդուկ են ընտրում՝ գույնին նայելով :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Միավորել՝ չի նշանակում հավաքել կռվեցնել ու հետո հետ քաշվել, նա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ չկարողացավ գնահատել իրավիճակը ու կռահել հետագա զարգացումները.....
> 
> լավ չի աշխատել հաղթելու ուղղությամբ.... 
> 
> Հետևողական պայքար չի մղել... 
> 
> .....Ես պարզապես հայտնում եմ իմ կարծիքը, որ այս մարդու հետ մեծ հույսեր չարժի կապել ինչքան էլ ճշմարիտ ու խելոք բաներ ասի։ Նա ինքը շանսեր չի տալիս.......


Սկզբից թվաց թե Վիշապշ որոշէլ է ԼՏՊին փնովել, արծարծելով նրա վերջին տարիների գործուներության սկզբուները, վերջում նկատեցի որ այս ամենը չգիտես ինչու Մանուկյանին է վերագրվում  :Cool: 

Մի բան միայն ճիշտ է, Մանուկյանը այն մարդը չէ, որ ՇԱՆՍԵՐ տա, նա ընդհամենը ցանկանում է ՄԵԶ հնարավորույթուն տալ ուղղել իրավիճակը, դրա համար էլ իր ԱՆՁԸ նա չի կարևորում այն անելիքները, որը պիտի արվի ու դա անելու հնարավորությունը պիտի ՄԵՆՔ օգտագործենք ու ոչ թե սպասենք, որ մի հատ լավ պուզատի պապա ընտեցին, վսյո հարցերը նա կլուծի, մեզ մնումա նստել թախտին սպասել բախտին։ 

Կրկնվեմ, Մանուկյանին ԱՁԱՄԲ ճանաչելուց չի, որ նրան մարդիկ ձայն են տալիս, գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնք խիստ վատ անձնական հարաբերությունների մեջ են նրա հետ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում կասկած անգամ չկա, որ այս պարագայում էլ նրան են աջակցելու, քանի որ գաղափարներն են կարևոր։

Ավելի լավ է իմանալ ինչի հետ գործ ունես ու մենակ փիփերթ ու եղինջով ձմեռը անցկացնես, քան թաքուն պահածոներին վստահես, ոնց որ 10 տարի պահած Դեմիրճյանը, հիմա էլ 10 տարի պահած ԼՏՊ ուտես ու թունավորվես... :Bad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սկզբից թվաց թե Վիշապշ որոշէլ է ԼՏՊին փնովել, արծարծելով նրա վերջին տարիների գործուներության սկզբուները, վերջում նկատեցի որ այս ամենը չգիտես ինչու Մանուկյանին է վերագրվում 
> 
> Մի բան միայն չիշտ է Մանուկյանը այն մարդը չէ, որ ՇԱՆՍԵՐ տա, նա ընդհամերը ցանկանում է ՄԵԶ հնարավորույթուն տալ ուղղել իրավիճակը, դրա համար էլ իր ԱՆՁԸ նա չի կարևորում այն անելիքները, որը պիտի արվի։ 
> 
> Կրկնվեմ, Մանուկյանին ԱՁԱՄԲ ճանաչելուց չի, որ նրան մարդիկ ձայն են տալիս, գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնք խիստ վատ անձնական հարաբերությունների մեջ են նրա հետ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում կասկախ անգամ չկա, որ այս պարագայում էլ նրան են աջակցելու։
> 
> Ավելի լավ է իմանալ ինչի հետ գործ ունես ու մենակ փիփերթ ու եղինջով ձմեռը անցացնես, քան թաքուն պահածոներին վստահես, ոնցվոր 10 տարի պահած Դեմիրչքն, հիմա էլ 10 տարի պահած ԼՏՊ ու ուտես թունավորվես...


Շատ նման է այն խոսքերին, որ մոլեռանդ «հավատացյալները» փորձում են մեկին «դարձի բերել»՝ Աստված քեզ շանս է տալիս, հավատա իրեն։ Քաղաքականության մեջ առաջնորդները շանս չեն տալիս, այլ վերցնում են ժողովրդին ու տանում են իրենց հետ։ Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը իներտ է, «բզել» է պետք իրական խոսքերով ու գործերով՝ բայց ոչ վերացական։ Եթե դու գիտես մարդկանց որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ վատ են բայց նրան են ընտրելու, ապա գուցե մանրամասնես թե ինչու՞ են են նրա հետ վատ։ Ընդհանրապես ինչու՞ է մարդս մարդու հետ վատ, նախանձի՞ց է, չսիրելու՞ց, գուցե վատությու՞ն են իրար արել։ Դու գիտե՞ս մարդկանց որ վատ են Լևոնի հետ։ Նկատի ունեմ անձնական հարաբերությունները, ոչ քաղաքական։ Պարտադի՞ր է որ լավ մարդը լավ քաղաքագետ էլ լինի։ 
Ես երբեք չեմ ասել ու չեմ էլ ասելու թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վատ մարդ է, ես նրան անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում։ Ընդհակառակը, ինձ թվում է նա հրաշալի մարդ է, հետաքրքիր զրուցակից, կիրթ անձնավորություն, ինչքանով որ ինձ թվում է։
Բա՛յց, իմ նվաստ կարծիքով նա վատ քաղաքագետ է, երկարաժամկետ ու հեռահար, մեծ պատասխանատվություն կրող գործերում ես նրան չեմ վստահում։ Ու իմ նախորդ գրառումներում գրել եմ թե ինչու։ Ու ամենակարևորը նա չի հայտարարում որ լուծելու է այն խնդիրը, որ ինձ քաղաքացուս անհանգստացնում է, նա նույնիսկ այդպիսի խնդիր չի տեսնում։ Այն է՝ ֆեոդալիզմին վերջ տալ։

----------


## voter

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Չեմ ուզում շատ խորանալ էդ պատմությունների մեջ ով ում դեմ էր պայքարում, նույնիսկ անձերի մեջ չեմ ուզում խորանալ։ Էսօրվա դրությամբ միակ մարդու խոսքերը որ իմ սրտից էլ են Լևոնի խոսքերն են։ Միակ թեկնածուն է, որ պարզորեն ասում է, որ ներկա վիճակը ավազակապետություն է, որ պետք է այս համակարգին վերջ տալ, որ ինքը հենց այդ նպատակով է ուզում գալ իշխանության։ Մնացածները ընդհակառակը՝ վոոոոոոյ ինչ է ասում, ո՞նց կարելի է սա ավազակապետություն համարել, նույնն էլ ձեր սիրելի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը։ Իրենց տափակ ծրագրերով՝ թե թոշակ, նպաստ, բուլկի, պեռաշկի, կոռուպԾիայի դեմ պայքար ու չգիտեմ էլ էլ ինչ թող հեռու գնան։ Ես ուզում եմ այս ֆեոդալական կարգերից ու ծանոթ–խնամի–բարեկամ համակարգից շուտափույթ ազատվենք, սա ապագա չի թե մեզ թե մեր սերունդների համար։ Լևոնի ժամանակ այդ ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին դեռ մարդկություն մնացել էր, ես եդ ժամանակ դատ եմ շահել բանկի դեմ, որը ուզում էր տուն խլել ինձնից։ Հիմա այս լուսավոր, եվրոռեմոնտված ու հյուսիսային պողոտայոտ իրականությունում մարդկությունը լրիվ վերացել է, դառել ենք դիմակների ու ռաբիզների երկիր։ Այս ամենը եթե դուք հանդուրժում եք, ապա ես՝ ոչ, ու եթե Սերժը դառնա նախագահ, ապա ես փալաս–փուլուսս հավագում եմ, ինձ պետք չի այս երկրում ապրել ու հարկ տալ այս պետությանը, որը թոշակի անցնելուց հետո ինձ իմ վճարած հարկի 10%-է տալու, որ տարրական հարմարություններ չկան, որ շենքիս դիմացը քանի տարի է չի ասֆալտապատվում, որ վերելակը սարքելու համար ես պիտի առյուծի բաժինը տամ, որ ամեն ապուշ տեղեկանքի համար խնդրեմ ու կաշառեմ մի հաստափոր կնկա, որ շուրջ բոլորը կեղտի ու սառույցի մեջ կորած է, ու ես պիտի հավաքարար կանչեմ որ մաքրեն, որ մեքենայի տեխնիկական անձնագրի համար երկու ամիսը մեկ քարշ գամ ԳԱԻ–ում… ու ամենակարևորը չգիտեմ թե այդ ամենը ու՞մից է պետք պահանջել ու պահանջելու ինչ հույս ունենամ։ Ես կընտրեմ Լևոնին ու հետո մեծ պատրաստակամությամբ դուրս կգամ փողոց ու կգոռամ նրա դեմ եթե իր խոստումները չկատարի, թե ախպեր խոսք ես տվել, ինչու՞ չես կատարում։ Իսկ մյուսների դեմ չեմ կարող ելնել, որովհետև այդ մարդիկ ոչ մի իրական բան չեն խոստանում, նույն համակարգն էլ մնալու է, նույն համակարգով ու՞ր պիտի գնանք, շատ շատ մի քիչ ավելի մեծ պատառներ ժողովրդի առաջ շպրտեն ու ասեն թե յոլա գնացեք, ես նրանց դեմ դուրս գամ ի՞նչ ասեմ։


Ախր ինչ խոստում՞ ինչ է ԼՏՊն առաջարկում, ոնց է պետք կարգերը փոխել, ՍՍին ու ՌԿին իրա շքախմբով հրապարակային կախաղան հանելով՞

Տեղյակ չենք ու չի ասում՞ ինչէ անելու ամեն տեղ այդ հարցն եմ տալիս, լռում են ԼՏՊականները կամ լավագույն դեպքում ցիտում պոպուլիստական նախընտրական ծրագիրը...

Բայց թեման Մանուկյանի մասին է, կոնկրետ նրա ընտրածրագրից մեջբերում եմ արել, դեմ ես այդ դրությներին, համարում ես դա անիրականանալի ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԻ իմանամ աչքերը պարզվի, թե չէ «միամիտ» միամիտ հավատում եմ, որ դրանք իրականանալի գաղափարներ են...

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Կարո՞ղ է որևէ մեկը ինձ բացատրել, թե ինչու ես՝ քաղաքացիս պիտի իմ ձայնը տամ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, և ոչ ասենք Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին, կամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին։ Ինչո՞վ է նրա ծրագիրը տարբերվում մյուս թեկնածուների ծրագրերից։ Ի՞նչ կարող է անել այս մարդը, որ մյուսները անել չեն կարող։ Միակ տարբերությունը որ ես տեսնում եմ նրա լուսապայծառ լայն ճակատն է, խելացի դեմքը, ծանրակշիռ շարժուձևերը, դրանք նախագահ դառնալու համար փաստարկներ չեն։
> Աչքիս շատ քաղաքացիներ սկսել են նախագահ ընտրել այնպես, ինչպես շատ կանայք արդուկ են ընտրում՝ գույնին նայելով


Միակ թեկնածունէ, որը պատրաստ է նախագահի պաշտոնը ստանալով հանձնել այդ պաշտոնի լծակները ժողովրդին, լուծարել այդ պաշտապունքը ու վերածել հայաստանը ՊԱՌԼԱՄԵՆՏԱԿԱՆ պետության...

Դրան նույնիսկ հին ընկեր դաշնակը ուղիղ չպատասխանեց, երբ է տեսնում հայաստանում պառլամենտական պետության վերականգնումը, քանի որ դաշնակցական Հայաստանը 1918-1920ին պառլամենտական էր, ընկ. Վահանը միայն հույս հայտնեց, որ օրերից մի օր դա կլինի, բայց հարցը նրանում էր նա ինքը այդ գործում ինչ դեր է ցանկանում խաղալ...

Կարճ ասած, դարձի ճանապարհ Մանուկյանը կամ նրա կողմնակիցները, ավելի ճիշտ պառլամենտական հայաստանի կողմնակիցներս, չենք առաջարկում, տարբերակը, որ ներկայացված է «ինքդ պիտի քո կյանքը փոխես»...

Գործիքներ, ոնց տաշես, որտեղ դատի տաս, ում միջոցով ստիպես, որ քո ուզացը սարքեն ու ստեղծեն հայաստանում Մանուկայնը խոստանում է ստեղծել, բայց քլնգելով ավազակապետության ու ֆեոդալական կարգերը ոչ Մանուկյանը, ոչ նրա որևէ կողմնակից կամ աջակցող ինչպես ես,  չենք զբաղվելու։

Քաղաքական գործչի էությունը օրենքներ ընդունել ու դրանց կատարումը հետևելն է....

ԼՏՊն ու ՍՍ առաջարկում են, որ իրենք իրենց սվիտայով են զբաղ այդ քլնգումներով, դրանից էլ նրանց մեջ էական տարբերություն չկա, մեկա ոչ մեկը ոչ մյուսը իրենց ձեռքն ընգած իշխանությունը ժողովրդին չեն հանձնելու, փորձելուն են անձնազոհաբար իրենք անել, գեղի կանալիզացիան ու ջրի տրուբեքը կքաշեն, ասֆալտը անել կտան...

Բայց դա ինձ ՊԵՏՔ չի, կատոկ քշող իրանցից լավն էլ կգտնեմ, լյուկ մաքրող Գեռլյանդն էլ խուրբան, կա ու կա, պետք է ուղղակի այդ մարդկանց հնարավորություն տալ իրենց գործով զբաղվեն...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> Ախր ինչ խոստում՞ ինչ է ԼՏՊն առաջարկում, ոնց է պետք կարգերը փոխել, ՍՍին ու ՌԿին իրա շքախմբով հրապարակային կախաղան հանելով՞
> 
> Տեղյակ չենք ու չի ասում՞ ինչէ անելու ամեն տեղ այդ հարցն եմ տալիս, լռում են ԼՏՊականները կամ լավագույն դեպքում ցիտում պոպուլիստական նախընտրական ծրագիրը...
> 
> Բայց թեման Մանուկյանի մասին է, կոնկրետ նրա ընտրածրագրից մեջբերում եմ արել, դեմ ես այդ դրությներին, համարում ես դա անիրականանալի ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏԻ իմանամ աչքերը պարզվի, թե չէ «միամիտ» միամիտ հավատում եմ, որ դրանք իրականանալի գաղափարներ են...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> ...


Ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ծրագիրը կարդացել եմ։ Նախ բավականին բարդ է շարադրված, նա բացարձակապես չի աշխատել ընթերցողին պարզ ու հասկանալի իր մտքերը հասցնելու վրա, կարելի է ասել պարզապես շպրտել է։ Կարծես ինքն իր համար հիշեղությունների գիրք է գրել։ Այն մեջբերումները, որ դու ես արել, օրինակ՝ լոկալ ընտրովի գործադիր ու օրենսդիր մարմիններ ոչինչ քեզ չի տա, բացի նոր պետական ծախսերից, մնում է միայն տան մեջ էլ ընտրություն անել թե տան տերը ով պիտի լինի ու բյուջեն ում ձեռքին է, ու վերջ, հարցերը լուծվեցին։ Եթե երկրումդ համատարած ապօրինություններ են ու գողական աշխարհի տղերքն են միևնույն է թափովը լինելու, ապա քո ընտրած մեկին ծեծելով դուրս կշպրտեն, ո՞վ պիտի ռիսկ անի ասենք Առինջ գյուղում Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին ընդիմադիր թեկնածու լինել։ Հանրաքվե, պարզեցված հարկեր, դրանք բոլորը լոլոներ են, եթե նա չի ասում որ ահա հայտնաբերվելու են, դատվելու են, բերվելու են օրենքի դաշտ, վերացականորեն ասում է՝



> Դատական իրապես անկախ համակարգի ապահովում: Բնականաբար, անհրաժեշտություն կա վերանայելու դատական համակարգին վերաբերող օրենսդրությունը` նպատակ ունենալով պայքարել համակարգի ներսում առկա կոռուպցիայի դեմ:


Սա ո՞վ չի ասում։ Եթե կուզես իմանալ, ապա ԼՏՊ–ի ծրագիրն էլ է ինձ թույլ թվում։ Մեզ մոտ հիմա դեմոկրատիա ստեղծել անկարելի է, սկզբի համար միայն դիկտատուրա, խիստ օրինապաշտ մեկը իրեն հավատարիմ դատավորներով ձերբակալում է շատերին, գործեր է հարուցում, դատում բռնագրավում է թալանված ավարը, մի երկուսին էլ նույնիսկ կախու՛մ է։ Դրանից հետո կտեսնես թե բոլորը միանգամից կուռկուռի ձագերի նման ոնց են գալիս իրավական դաշտ ու ոնց են նորմալ հարկեր վճարում ու երկիրդ ոնց է զարգանում։ Մեր հիմիկվա սահմանադրությունն էլ, օրենքներն էլ լրիվ «զուբրիտ» են արվել աշխարհի զարգացած երկրների օրենսդրություններից, ու հեչ էլ վատը չեն, որ ինչ որ բան փոխվի։ Ինչքան ուզում ես մեկը մյուսից գեղեցիկ  ու պայծառ օրենքներ ու սահմանադրություն ստեղծիր, եթե դատ ու դատաստան չեղավ, ապա գրեղի ծոցը այդ ամենը։ Պառլամենտական երկիրն էլ քեզ չի փրկի, մեր հիմիկվա ազգային ժողովը քեզ նվեր, դե թող երկիրը զարգացնեն։ Մինչև քաղաքացին չտեսնի որ մի հարուս օլիգարխի օրենքը խախտելու համար դատում ու ցմահ ազատազրկում են, ոնց որ օրինակ Չինաստանում, այդ քաղաքացին օրենքով չի ապրելու։ Իսկ հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես նման շարժի ակնարկներ միայն ԼՏՊ–ի ծրագրում եմ տեսնում։

----------


## linus

> Միավորել՝ չի նշանակում հավաքել կռվեցնել ու հետո հետ քաշվել, նա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ չկարողացավ գնահատել իրավիճակը ու կռահել հետագա զարգացումները, դրա համար էլ զրահամեքենաներն ու զինվորները հայտնվեցին քաղաքում։ Թող պայքարեր օրենքով, փաստերով կեղծիքները ներկայացնելով, ու ժողովրդին հանձներ ապացույցները որ ինքն է հաղթել։ ինչու՞ չկարողացավ հաղթել 98–ին, 2004–ին, որովհետև լավ չի աշխատել հաղթելու ուղղությամբ։ Հետևողական պայքար չի մղել։ Հիմա էլ երբ ԼՏՊ–ն է հայտվել, նրա ասելիքները շատացե՞լ են։ Կեղտ ման չեմ գալիս, ինձ 1000 տարի պետք չի նրա վրա կեղտ ման գալ, բոլորի վրա էլ կեղտերը լիքն են, ԼՏՊ–ն էլ 100% -անոց մաքուր տղա չի, ու քաղաքականության մեջ երբեք էլ մաքուր մեկին չեք գտնի,


Այ հիմա ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում ժողովրդի մտածելակերպը, ոնց մարդ կարող է ետ լեվոնի անունը տալ, մոռացոլ եք թե ինչ օրեր եք ապրել. մոռացել եք թե ով է սկսել թալանել հայաստանը? եթե ինքը ուզում եր մնալ ինչու հելավ պաշտոնից, կամ ինչու բերեց ռոբերտենց մեր գլուխը կապեց? այսինքն ինքը ասում է որ սխալ է արել որ նրանց բերել է, հիմա ուզում է հանել, բայց չե որ իր ընտրած կադրերն են, կամ լավ, իր ընտրած մյուս կադրերը, վանոն է? հացագործ, թե արարքցիանը, որին աձամպ եմ ճանաչում. որ մի կադրն է նոռմալ աշխատել? ետ մարդը կադր ընտրել չգիտի, ինչու պիտի կարողանա երկիր ղեկավարի?
կամ լավ ասում ես որ Մանուկյանի  կուսակցուցյունը ցրվում եր ուրեմն ինքը պահել չգիտեր, կամ ինչու մեծ քարոզարշավներ չի տանում: ե տարավ, ընտրվավ, իսկ դուք? ուրտեղ եիք? ինչու չգնացիք ու ձեր ձայնը չպահեցիք? եդ դուք պիտի այնպես անեյք որ նա դառնար ոչ թե նա, նա չեր կարող մենակ պայքարել մի ոհմակի դեմ, նրա ուժը ժողովուրդն եր, որ վախկոտի նման փեշերի տակ մտան. 
հլը մի հատ հարց ելի, եթե ձեր հետ ժողովուրդը նման կերպ վարվեր ինչ կանեյք? անձամբ ես կթքեյ ու կհեռանայ.
ոչ թե նա պիտի ասի թե ինձ ընտրեք, այլ դուք պիտի ասեք որ նա լինի նախագահ որովհետև դա ձեր շահերից է բխում այլ ոչ նրա

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ե տարավ, ընտրվավ, իսկ դուք? ուրտեղ եիք? ինչու չգնացիք ու ձեր ձայնը չպահեցիք? եդ դուք պիտի այնպես անեյք որ նա դառնար ոչ թե նա, նա չեր կարող մենակ պայքարել մի ոհմակի դեմ, նրա ուժը ժողովուրդն եր, որ վախկոտի նման փեշերի տակ մտան.


Ժողովուրդը լավ էլ գնաց,լավ էլ իր ձայնին տեր կայնավ:Եթե մոռացել ես հիշեցնեմ,որ 96 թվի ընտրություններից հետո օրեր շարունակ ցույցեր էին ու միտինգներ,գործը անգամ հասավ էն բանին,որ Բաղրամյանի վրա *Խորհրդարանի շենքի էն մեծ երկաթե պարիսպները շուռ տվեցին ու մտան Ազգային Ժողով*,դժվար փեշի տակ մտածները տենց բան անեին :Smile: :
Նշեմ նաև որ Վրաստանում`Մ. Սահակաշվիլին էլ մտավ խորհրդարան ու էդ բանից հետո կարողացավ պահել իշխանությունը,էլ չեմ էլ ասում,որ Սահակաշվիլիի հետևից անհամեմատ քիչ մարդ էր գնում քան Վազգենի:
Մի շաաաաատ կարևոր բան ել կա,որ պիտի ասեմ:Էդ ցույցերի ժամանակ շատերը ընկան "քաղմաս"(ոստիկանություն) ու մինչև հիմա մարդիկ կան նստած են,ինչա էտ օրը Վազգենի հետևից էին գնում,իսկ ինքը մատը մատին չտվեց էտ խեղճերին բանտից հանելու համար:
Իմ կարծիքով Վ. Մանուկյանը շատ խելոք և քաղաքակիրթ մարդ է,բայց *լիդեռ,առաջնորդ չի եղել ու երբեք չի էլ լինի*:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նշեմ նաև որ Վրաստանում`Մ. Սահակաշվիլին էլ մտավ խորհրդարան ու էդ բանից հետո կարողացավ պահել իշխանությունը,էլ չեմ էլ ասում,որ Սահակաշվիլիի հետևից անհամեմատ քիչ մարդ էր գնում քան Վազգենի:


Մի մե՜ծ տարբերություն կա. Սահակաշվիլու դեմ զորք չէին հանել:




> Իմ կարծիքով Վ. Մանուկյանը շատ խելոք և քաղաքակիրթ մարդ է,բայց լիդեռ,առաջնորդ չի եղել ու երբեք չի էլ լինի:


Որ չլիներ, այդքան մարդ հետևից չէր գնա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մի մե՜ծ տարբերություն կա. Սահակաշվիլու դեմ զորք չէին հանել:


Ճիշտ է,հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էին տանկերն ու հարյուրավոր զինվորները ընտրության նախորդ օրը անցնում մեր տան կողքով`գնում էին ճնշելու գալիք ցույցը:Երբեք չեմ մոռանա դրանց դաժան դեմքերը,մեկը ով ձեռք կբարցրացնի իր իսկ ժողովրդի վրա "մարդ" կոչվելու իրավունք չունի,որովհետև հրամաններ կատարելիս դու պատասխանաու ես քո վերադասի առջև,իսկ մահից հետո քո ամեն արարքի համար Աստծո ու քո խղճի առջև:

Ամեն դեպքում հեղափոխության առաջնորդը միշտ էլ պիտի ունենա "ձիրք" երկրից դուրս ինչ-որ մի հզոր ուժի հետ համագործակցելու,որը հեղափոխության ժամանակ կաջակցի չթողնելու համար նման բաներ կատարվեն`բանակ հանվի ժողովրդի դեմ:Մի խոսքով դա ոչ առաջին ոչ էլ վերջին հեղափոխության փորձն էր այս մոլորակի վրա,պետք է ոչ թե պարտվել ու հետո ասել "ես ինչ անեմ բանակ էին հանել",այլ դեն նետել պարտվողի հոգեբանությունը ու ինչ-որ կերպ դեմը առնել և հաղթել:




> Որ չլիներ, այդքան մարդ հետևից չէր գնա:


Վ. Մանուկյանը մի մարդ է,ով սարքել,կառուցել է հայոց բանակը պատերազմյան տարիներին,մի մարդ է ով իր կյանքի ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ օրենք չի խախտել և վերջապես մի մարդ է ով ունի հզոր միտք,բայց ցույց տալ քեզ որպես լիդեռ,ու դրսևորել քեզ լիդեռի նման շատ տարբեր բաներ են:Մինչ ընտրությունը մարդիկ գնում էին ոչ թե Վազգենի այլ նրա գաղափարների հետևից,իսկ ցույցերի ժամանակ արդեն գնում էին նրա հետևից,բայց նա հուսախաբ արեց այդքան մարդու:Որտեղ եք տեսել այնպիսի լիդեռ,որը տեսնի,որ իր հետևորդներին ձերբակալում են,ու անգամ մատը մատին չտա նրանց համար,էլ ով կգնա այդպիսի մարդու հետևից?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն դեպքում հեղափոխության առաջնորդը միշտ էլ պիտի ունենա "ձիրք" երկրից դուրս ինչ-որ մի հզոր ուժի հետ համագործակցելու,որը հեղափոխության ժամանակ կաջակցի չթողնելու համար նման բաներ կատարվեն`բանակ հանվի ժողովրդի դեմ:


Ա՜խ, երեկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շատ լավ խոսեց երկրից դուրս ուժերի մասին: Ես նրա հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ: Մոտավորապես այն ասաց, որ չպետք է նախագահ ընտրել, որովհետև նրա մեջքին այս կամ այն երկիրն է կանգնած: Շատ ճիշտ է: Դրսի ուժերի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունենք: Ու՞մ է պետք ուրիշի իրականացրած հեղափոխությունը: 



> Վ. Մանուկյանը մի մարդ է,ով սարքել,կառուցել է հայոց բանակը պատերազմյան տարիներին,մի մարդ է ով իր կյանքի ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ օրենք չի խախտել և վերջապես մի մարդ է ով ունի հզոր միտք,բայց ցույց տալ քեզ որպես լիդեռ,ու դրսևորել քեզ լիդեռի նման շատ տարբեր բաներ են:


Բանակ կառուցելը պակա՞ս լիդերություն է: Քի՞չ է, որ նրա ղեկավարությամբ հաղթեցինք: Թե՞ դա լիդերություն չէ:




> Մի խոսքով դա ոչ առաջին ոչ էլ վերջին հեղափոխության փորձն էր այս մոլորակի վրա,պետք է ոչ թե պարտվել ու հետո ասել "ես ինչ անեմ բանակ էին հանել",այլ դեն նետել պարտվողի հոգեբանությունը ու ինչ-որ կերպ դեմը առնել և հաղթել:


Եթե արյունահեղություն լիներ (իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ կլիներ), տեսնեմ էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ էիք ասելու: Ամբողջ ազգը հայհոյելու էր Վազգենին: Բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ: Դուք կասեք, որ հեղափոխություն է, պետք է մի քանի հատ էլ զոհ լինի: Հիմա հարց. կուզենայի՞ր այդ զոհը դու լինեիր, քո հարազատը: Գիտեմ պատասխանը: Ու մի՛ մոռացեք, որ յուրաքանչյուր զոհ ունի իր հարազատները: Ես չէի հարգի այն նախագահին, որը զոհերի գնով կգար իշխանության:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Եթե արյունահեղություն լիներ (իսկ ես վստահ եմ, որ կլիներ), տեսնեմ էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ էիք ասելու: Ամբողջ ազգը հայհոյելու էր Վազգենին: Բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ: Դուք կասեք, որ հեղափոխություն է, պետք է մի քանի հատ էլ զոհ լինի: Հիմա հարց. կուզենայի՞ր այդ զոհը դու լինեիր, քո հարազատը: Գիտեմ պատասխանը: Ու մի՛ մոռացեք, որ յուրաքանչյուր զոհ ունի իր հարազատները: Ես չէի հարգի այն նախագահին, որը զոհերի գնով կգար իշխանության:


Հեղափոխությամբ իշխանության գալիս են ոչ թե անձիք , այլ ժողովուրդը : Իսկ եթե բռնապետը չի թողում դիրքերը , ապա արյունահեղությունն անխուսափելի է : Արյունահեղությունը միայն հեղափոխությանը չէ բնորոշ , արյունահեղություն է տեղի ունենում ամեն օր : Իսկ խաղաղ ճանապարհող տեսել ենք ինչ ա լինում , վերջում Հարությունյան Գագիկը ` սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահը , որոշում է , որ ամեն ինչ էլ լավ է : Իշխանության ղեկը ժողովրդին դատարանով անհնար է վերադարձնել :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղափոխությամբ իշխանության գալիս են ոչ թե անձիք , այլ ժողովուրդը : Իսկ եթե բռնապետը չի թողում դիրքերը , ապա արյունահեղությունն անխուսափելի է : Արյունահեղությունը միայն հեղափոխությանը չէ բնորոշ , արյունահեղություն է տեղի ունենում ամեն օր : Իսկ խաղաղ ճանապարհող տեսել ենք ինչ ա լինում , վերջում Հարությունյան Գագիկը ` սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահը , որոշում է , որ ամեն ինչ էլ լավ է : Իշխանության ղեկը ժողովրդին դատարանով անհնար է վերադարձնել :


Բան չունեմ ասելու, դատարանով անհնար է, բայց առանց արյունահեղության հնարավոր է: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ Վրաստանում: Հասկանու՞մ ես, պետք է ժողովուրդն այն մակարդակին հասնի, որ այդ արյունահեղություն իրականացնողներն էլ իշխանությանը դեմ դուրս գան, իսկ այն ժամանակ դա չկար… Ու մոռացեք, որ Հայաստանում նման բան կլինի:
Իսկ եթե արյունահեղությունն անխուսափելի էր, նույն հարցը քեզ եմ տալիս. կուզենայի՞ր, որ դու կամ քո հարազատները զոհվեին:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Եթե արյունահեղություն իրականացնող ասելով հասկանում ես Հայաստանի ուժային կառույցների աշխատակիցներին , ապա համոզված եղիր , որ նրանք մյուս բոլոր քաղաքացիների նման մարդիկ են ու երբեք չեն հարձակվի ժողովրդի վրա : Ինչ վերաբերում է Վրաստանին , ապա ասեմ ` Վրաստանում հասարակությունը պատրաստ էր արյունահեղության , որովհետև դուրս էր եկել տանկերի դեմ , սակայն բարեբախտաբար հայրենասերներ գտնվեցին նաև վրաց զինվորականները , ինչը չի կարելի ասել "մեր" կարմիր բերետավորների մասին : 2003 թ.-ի ապրիլյան դեպքերի ժամանակ դրանք ոտատակ տվեցին ցուցարարներին և ոստիկաններին միասին :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հասկանու՞մ ես, պետք է ժողովուրդն այն մակարդակին հասնի, որ այդ արյունահեղություն իրականացնողներն էլ իշխանությանը դեմ դուրս գան, իսկ այն ժամանակ դա չկար… Ու մոռացեք, որ Հայաստանում նման բան կլինի:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ,ես ել եմ նույն կարծիքի  :Hands Up:  ու շատ ցավում եմ որ դա այդպես է  :Sad: 



> կուզենայի՞ր, որ դու կամ քո հարազատները զոհվեին


Ոչ մի դեպքում:Իմ ասածը այն էր,որ լիդեռը պիտի նախ և առաջ մտածի իրեն հետևողների մասին ու նման արյունահեղություն չհանդուրժի,բայց ոչ թե քաղաքական ասպարեզից դուրս գալով ու հանձնվելով անի դա, այլ ավելի խորամանկ միջոցներով :Wink:  :



> ...սակայն բարեբախտաբար հայրենասերներ գտնվեցին նաև վրաց զինվորականները , ինչը չի կարելի ասել "մեր" կարմիր բերետավորների մասին : 2003 թ.-ի ապրիլյան դեպքերի ժամանակ դրանք ոտատակ տվեցին ցուցարարներին և ոստիկաններին միասին :


Այո,տեսնես որ դրանք սեփական ժողովրդի հետ են տենց վարվում,ինչ-որ "սրբություն" ընդհանրապես այս կյանքում ճանաչում են? :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. ChildOfTheSky վստահ չեմ,բայց լսել եմ,որ էդ "բերետավորները" Հայաստան են բերվել 2003-ի ցույցերի ժամանակ Ղարաբաղից,ու նրանք փոքրուց մեծացել են ադրբեջանցիների հետ միասին ու մեղմ ասած "իրենց հայ չեն համարում",դրա համար էլ տենց դաժան ու անողոք էին:Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում`այս փաստը ճշտված չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե արյունահեղություն իրականացնող ասելով հասկանում ես Հայաստանի ուժային կառույցների աշխատակիցներին , ապա համոզված եղիր , որ նրանք մյուս բոլոր քաղաքացիների նման մարդիկ են ու երբեք չեն հարձակվի ժողովրդի վրա : Ինչ վերաբերում է Վրաստանին , ապա ասեմ ` Վրաստանում հասարակությունը պատրաստ էր արյունահեղության , որովհետև դուրս էր եկել տանկերի դեմ , սակայն բարեբախտաբար հայրենասերներ գտնվեցին նաև վրաց զինվորականները


Այո՛, Վրաստանում հայրենասեր գտնվեցին, իսկ հայ զինվորականներն այդպիսին չեն: Երբ խաղաղ ժամանակ են բանակում այդքան սպանություններ լինում, ինչպե՞ս նրանք կհամարձակվեին չկատարել իրենց ղեկավարների հրամանը:

Նույնը նաև Ուկրաինայում: Տվյալ դեպքում իշխանությունն է մեծահոգի գտնվել, քանի որ կրակի հրաման է արձակվել, սակայն կարճ ժամանակ անց հակառակ հրամանն է արձակվել, այնպես որ չեն էլ հասցրել հասնել արյունահեղության: Իսկ մեր իշխանություններն այդպիսին չեն. ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են: Մեր բանակն էլ այդպիսին չէ. «շեֆերից» վախենում են:




> բայց ոչ թե քաղաքական ասպարեզից դուրս գալով ու հանձնվելով անի դա, այլ ավելի խորամանկ միջոցներով


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ տարբերակ ես առաջարկում: Բոլոր դեպքերում, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստախոս չէ:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հ.Գ. ChildOfTheSky վստահ չեմ,բայց լսել եմ,որ էդ "բերետավորները" Հայաստան են բերվել 2003-ի ցույցերի ժամանակ Ղարաբաղից,ու նրանք փոքրուց մեծացել են ադրբեջանցիների հետ միասին ու մեղմ ասած "իրենց հայ չեն համարում",դրա համար էլ տենց դաժան ու անողոք էին:Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում`այս փաստը ճշտված չէ:


Այդ մասին ես էլ եմ շատ լսել , նույնիսկ թերթում եմ կարդացել , սակայն նույնպես հավաստի չէ :

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Այո՛, Վրաստանում հայրենասեր գտնվեցին, իսկ հայ զինվորականներն այդպիսին չեն: Երբ խաղաղ ժամանակ են բանակում այդքան սպանություններ լինում, ինչպե՞ս նրանք կհամարձակվեին չկատարել իրենց ղեկավարների հրամանը:
> 
> Նույնը նաև Ուկրաինայում: Տվյալ դեպքում իշխանությունն է մեծահոգի գտնվել, քանի որ կրակի հրաման է արձակվել, սակայն կարճ ժամանակ անց հակառակ հրամանն է արձակվել, այնպես որ չեն էլ հասցրել հասնել արյունահեղության: Իսկ մեր իշխանություններն այդպիսին չեն. ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են: Մեր բանակն էլ այդպիսին չէ. «շեֆերից» վախենում են:


Համաձայն չեմ. հրաման տվողների մասին չեմ կարող ասել , բայց որ հրամանը կատարողների մեծ մասը իր երկրի զավակն է , դրանում համոզված եմ ու վստահ , որ ոչ մի ոստիկան և առավել ևս զինվոր չի համարձակվի կատարել այդպիսի հրաման :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ տարբերակ ես առաջարկում: Բոլոր դեպքերում, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստախոս չէ:


Այո Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստախոս չէ,չեմ էլ կասկածում;Բայց առանց խորամանկ միջոցների դիմելու քաղաքական գործիչը կարելի է ասել ոչինչ է:Դժվար ես ինչ-որ տարբերակ առաջարկեմ բացի մինչ այժմ ինձ հանդիպածներից,որովհետև ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ,ոչ էլ իմ հետևից տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ են գալիս:Իսկ ինձ հանդիպածներից ամենատարածվածը(Վրաստան,Ուկրաինա),դիմել կամ ԱՄՆ,կամ էլ Ֆրանսիային,ներքին կարգով պայմանավորվելով,որ օգնեն` արտաքուստ ճնշելով "բռնապետների" հանդուքն արարքները,փոխարենը խոստանալով,որ անիմաստ ռուսամետ քաղաքականության փոխարեն կկիրառեմ ավելի արևմտամետ քաղաքականություն:
Բայց դե քաղաքականությունը շատ երկերեսանի բան է`տեսնում ես մի բան,իսկ "փակ դռների հետևում" կատարվում է լրիվ մեկ ուրիշ բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ստախոս չէ,չեմ էլ կասկածում;Բայց առանց խորամանկ միջոցների դիմելու քաղաքական գործիչը կարելի է ասել ոչինչ է:Դժվար ես ինչ-որ տարբերակ առաջարկեմ բացի մինչ այժմ ինձ հանդիպածներից,որովհետև ես քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ,ոչ էլ իմ հետևից տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ են գալիս:Իսկ ինձ հանդիպածներից ամենատարածվածը(Վրաստան,Ուկ րաինա),դիմել կամ ԱՄՆ,կամ էլ Ֆրանսիային,ներքին կարգով պայմանավորվելով,որ օգնեն` արտաքուստ ճնշելով "բռնապետների" հանդուքն արարքները,փոխարենը խոստանալով,որ անիմաստ ռուսամետ քաղաքականության փոխարեն կկիրառեմ ավելի արևմտամետ քաղաքականություն:


Հենց այդ է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը երբևէ նման քայլի չէր դիմի: Անձամբ ես ու կարծում եմ շատերը նույնպես կդադարեին նրան հարգել, եթե երկրի ներքաղաքական կյանքին խառներ դրսի որևէ ուժ: Նման քայլը հենց նրա սկզբունքներին է դեմ. այդ մասին նա խոսել է ամսի 21-ին՝ երիտասարդների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարգելիներս, վախենամ որ դուք կրկին վերլուծում եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մարդկային արժանիքները մոռանալով քաղաքականության մասին։ Հասկանում եմ որ նա ձեզ համար համակրելի մեկն է, բայց կխնդրեի մի երկու բառով բնորոշել կամ մեջ բերել նրա հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչի համար նա ուզում է Նախագահ դառնալ։
Օրինակ ԼՏՊ–ինը կարող եմ ասել՝ ավազակապետութանը վերջ տալ օրինականության համար մղվող հետևողական գործողություններով ու քանդել երկրում տիրող կարծրացած բրգաձև համակարգը, ստեղծել օրենքի վրա հիմնված համակարգ։ Տարածաշրջանում հնարավորինս շուտ ձեռք բերել խաղաղություն ու հավասարակշռություն, բացել սահմանները, ինտեգրվել զարգացած երկրների միություններին ու ծրագրերին, առաջ գնալ։ Հենց միայն այսքան մասով կարծում եմ ԼՏՊ–ն բացառիկ է։
Խնդրեմ, հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանինը ասեք։

----------


## Tig

> ... Խնդրեմ, հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանինը ասեք։


http://vazgenmanukyan.am/

----------


## Վիշապ

> http://vazgenmanukyan.am/


Ես դա կարդացել եմ, կուզեի նրան համակրողներիդ կարծիքը իմանալ թե դուք ինչ եք հասկացել նրա ծրագրից։ Իմ կարծիքով լուրջ չի։
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=546986&postcount=27

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հենց այդ է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը երբևէ նման քայլի չէր դիմի: Անձամբ ես ու կարծում եմ շատերը նույնպես կդադարեին նրան հարգել, եթե երկրի ներքաղաքական կյանքին խառներ դրսի որևէ ուժ: Նման քայլը հենց նրա սկզբունքներին է դեմ. այդ մասին նա խոսել է ամսի 21-ին՝ երիտասարդների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ:


Հիմա սկզբունքների , ինքնասիրության և հեղինակությունը պահելու ժամանակ չի , երկրում անհրաժեշտ են մասշտաբային փոփոխություններ , իսկ քաղաքական գործիչ անվանել բռնապետությունում որևէ անձնավորության սխալ է , կարող են լինել միայն ժողովրդավարության հաստատմանը ձգտող ուժեր և նրանց առաջնորդներ : Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սկզբունքները ավելի շատ ամբիցիաների են նման :

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելիներս, վախենամ որ դուք կրկին վերլուծում եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մարդկային արժանիքները մոռանալով քաղաքականության մասին։ Հասկանում եմ որ նա ձեզ համար համակրելի մեկն է, բայց կխնդրեի մի երկու բառով բնորոշել կամ մեջ բերել նրա հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչի համար նա ուզում է Նախագահ դառնալ։
> Օրինակ ԼՏՊ–ինը կարող եմ ասել՝ ավազակապետութանը վերջ տալ օրինականության համար մղվող հետևողական գործողություններով ու քանդել երկրում տիրող կարծրացած բրգաձև համակարգը, ստեղծել օրենքի վրա հիմնված համակարգ։ Տարածաշրջանում հնարավորինս շուտ ձեռք բերել խաղաղություն ու հավասարակշռություն, բացել սահմանները, ինտեգրվել զարգացած երկրների միություններին ու ծրագրերին, առաջ գնալ։ Հենց միայն այսքան մասով կարծում եմ ԼՏՊ–ն բացառիկ է։
> Խնդրեմ, հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանինը ասեք։


Դու ընդհանրապես լսել ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ելույթները? կարդացել ես նյութեր? Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ, այլապես չէիր հարցնի, թե որոնք նրա ծրագրերը: Նա  բազմիցս է ասել իր նպատակների մասին (վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում նա ակտիվ քաղաքականության մեջ է եղել) և թե ինչպիսի Հայաստան է ցանկանում տեսնել, հիմա դրա մասին չասեմ: Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՏՊ-ին, միայն անդրադառնամ բրգաձև համակարգին, այդ նա է ուզում բրգաձև համակարգը քանդել? Այդ նրա ժամանակ ստեղծվեց այդ համակարգը, բուրգի վերևն էլ ինքն էր: Հիմա էլ նայելով նրան և նրա համակիրներին սարսափում եմ, տեսնելով թե ինչպես են կուռք սարքել ԼՏՊ-ին, և ցանկանում են ոչնչացնել բոլորին, ով ԼՏՊ-ին չի ընդունում, հիվանդագին մի բան կա այդ ամենի մեջ: Այն մարդը, որին նայում են որպես կուռք և որը զգում է իրեն կուռք, երբեք չի կարող բրգաձև համակարգ քանդել: 

Իսկ ինչը լուրջ չի, և որն է  անհասկանալի ՎՄ-ի ծրագրում?

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հիմա սկզբունքների , ինքնասիրության և հեղինակությունը պահելու ժամանակ չի , երկրում անհրաժեշտ են մասշտաբային փոփոխություններ , իսկ քաղաքական գործիչ անվանել բռնապետությունում որևէ անձնավորության սխալ է , կարող են լինել միայն ժողովրդավարության հաստատմանը ձգտող ուժեր և նրանց առաջնորդներ : Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սկզբունքները ավելի շատ ամբիցիաների են նման :



Ինչով  են արտահայտվում նրա ամբիցիաները?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու ընդհանրապես լսել ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ելույթները? կարդացել ես նյութեր? Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ, այլապես չէիր հարցնի, թե որոնք նրա ծրագրերը: Նա  բազմիցս է ասել իր նպատակների մասին (վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում նա ակտիվ քաղաքականության մեջ է եղել) և թե ինչպիսի Հայաստան է ցանկանում տեսնել, հիմա դրա մասին չասեմ: Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՏՊ-ին, միայն անդրադառնամ բրգաձև համակարգին, այդ նա է ուզում բրգաձև համակարգը քանդել? Այդ նրա ժամանակ ստեղծվեց այդ համակարգը, բուրգի վերևն էլ ինքն էր: Հիմա էլ նայելով նրան և նրա համակիրներին սարսափում եմ, տեսնելով թե ինչպես են կուռք սարքել ԼՏՊ-ին, և ցանկանում են ոչնչացնել բոլորին, ով ԼՏՊ-ին չի ընդունում, հիվանդագին մի բան կա այդ ամենի մեջ: Այն մարդը, որին նայում են որպես կուռք և որը զգում է իրեն կուռք, երբեք չի կարող բրգաձև համակարգ քանդել: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչը լուրջ չի, և որն է  անհասկանալի ՎՄ-ի ծրագրում?


Դու ինձ ստիպում ես անընդհատ կրկնել նույն բանը, ես նրա ելույթներն էլ եմ լսել և լսում, նրա ծրագիրն էլ մանրամասն կարդացել եմ, և ընդհանրապես բոլորին եմ լսել ու կարդացել, այդ առումով իմ քաղաքացիական պարտականությունը արել եմ :Tongue: 
Նրա ծրագիրը ու ելույթները, ինչպես և ասենք Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի, ու ընդհանրապես բացի ԼՏՊ–ից մնացածի ծրագրերը կազմված են աղոտ, մշուշոտ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններից, ու թոշակ, նպաստ բուլկի–պեռաշկուց։ Մենակ Ղարաբաղի հարցը եթե վերցնենք, ապա ոչ մեկ այդ հարցը լուծելու կոնկրետ, հստակ ուղի, պատրաստակամություն, պատասխանատվություն չի վերցնում իր վրա։ Օրինակ Վազգենը ասում է որ ինքը չի կարծում թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելով շատ բան կփոխվի այս երկրում, այսինքն նա այդ հարցը գրում է սառույցին։ Նա համաձայն չի որ սա ավազակապետություն է, այսինքն նա կամա թե ակամա պետական մասշտաբի հանցագործությունները բացահայտելուց հրաժարվում է, նա համակարգ փոխել հասկանում է սահմանադարությունը փոխել, դեպի պառլամենտարիզմ, այսինքն վերացական ինչ–որ փոփոխություն, որը չի ենթադրում թե երկրում օրենքը կլինի թելադրողը, և ոչ թե ինչ–որ մարդկանց խումբը։ Պառլամենտական երկրում ինչ է, նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն կարող թալանել նույն կերպ, ավարը իրար մեջ բաժանելով։ Ինձ՝ քաղաքացուս մտահոգող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է միայն ԼՏՊ–ն, մնացածը ժողովրդի աչքին թող փչողներ ու կուտ տվողներ են։ Գուցե ԼՏՊ–ն փոքր–ինչ մեծամիտ է իրեն պահում, գուցե նրա կեցվածքը շատերիդ ամբարտավան է թվում, ես նորից կասեմ, ինձ նա դուր է գալիս որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, որպես մարդու ես ոչ մի թեկնածուի չեմ ճանաչում, ու նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում ճանաչել, ինձ 1000 տարի պետք չի։ Բոլորն էլ կարող են հեռուստաէկրաններից սրբի տպավորություն ստեղծել։
Ու նրա կառավարման ժամանակ բուրգ չի եղել, կաշառակերություն իհարկե եղել է, բայց ոչ պետական մասշտաբի կանոնակարգված, պետական մասշտաբի ծրագրեր չեն եղել դոլարի հետ խաղեր տալու, գները համաձայնեցված թանկացնելու, կոկրետ անձանց կոնկրետ ապրանքատեսականի ներմուծելու մենաշնորհներ 1000 ու մի բաներ։ Նոր ստեղծված պետության քաոսային վիճակը մի համեմատեք ներկա կազմակերպված ու կանոնակարգված ավազակապետության հետ։  Այն ժամանակ ինչ էլ ներմուծեիր ոչ մեկ չէր ասի թե աչքիդ վերևը հոնք կա։ Ներկան անցյալի տրամաբանական շարունակություն համարելը պարզամտություն է։ ԼՏՊ–ն առաջարկում է կոնկրետ ծրագիր, կարող եմ կետ առ կետ համեմատել բոլորի ծրագրերը ու փաստել, թե մնացածները ոնց են քամի անում։
Միակ խնդիրը ժամանակս  է։ Գոյություն ունի կոնկրետ մի ծրագիր, որը ուզածդ ժամանակ ժողովուրդը կարող է դեմ տալ ու ասել թե այսինչ կետի խոստումները չեն կատարվում։ Մնացածի վերացական ծրագրերը ինչքան էլ կատարվեն կամ չկատարվեն, որևէ իրական մեծ խնդիր հանդիսացող կետ չեք գտնի, որ գոնե դեմ տաք ու պահանջեք դա կատարվի։ Այնպես որ մյուսները հենց հիմա մեղմ ասած ֆռռացնում ու քցում են ժողովրդին։

----------


## Smergh

> Դու ինձ ստիպում ես անընդհատ կրկնել նույն բանը, ես նրա ելույթներն էլ եմ լսել և լսում, նրա ծրագիրն էլ մանրամասն կարդացել եմ, և ընդհանրապես բոլորին եմ լսել ու կարդացել, այդ առումով իմ քաղաքացիական պարտականությունը արել եմ
> Նրա ծրագիրը ու ելույթները, ինչպես և ասենք Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի, ու ընդհանրապես բացի ԼՏՊ–ից մնացածի ծրագրերը կազմված են աղոտ, մշուշոտ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններից, ու թոշակ, նպաստ բուլկի–պեռաշկուց։ Մենակ Ղարաբաղի հարցը եթե վերցնենք, ապա ոչ մեկ այդ հարցը լուծելու կոնկրետ, հստակ ուղի, պատրաստակամություն, պատասխանատվություն չի վերցնում իր վրա։ Օրինակ Վազգենը ասում է որ ինքը չի կարծում թե Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելով շատ բան կփոխվի այս երկրում, այսինքն նա այդ հարցը գրում է սառույցին։ Նա համաձայն չի որ սա ավազակապետություն է, այսինքն նա կամա թե ակամա պետական մասշտաբի հանցագործությունները բացահայտելուց հրաժարվում է, նա համակարգ փոխել հասկանում է սահմանադարությունը փոխել, դեպի պառլամենտարիզմ, այսինքն վերացական ինչ–որ փոփոխություն, որը չի ենթադրում թե երկրում օրենքը կլինի թելադրողը, և ոչ թե ինչ–որ մարդկանց խումբը։ Պառլամենտական երկրում ինչ է, նույն մարդիկ չե՞ն կարող թալանել նույն կերպ, ավարը իրար մեջ բաժանելով։ Ինձ՝ քաղաքացուս մտահոգող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տալիս է միայն ԼՏՊ–ն, մնացածը ժողովրդի աչքին թող փչողներ ու կուտ տվողներ են։ Գուցե ԼՏՊ–ն փոքր–ինչ մեծամիտ է իրեն պահում, գուցե նրա կեցվածքը շատերիդ ամբարտավան է թվում, ես նորից կասեմ, ինձ նա դուր է գալիս որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, որպես մարդու ես ոչ մի թեկնածուի չեմ ճանաչում, ու նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում ճանաչել, ինձ 1000 տարի պետք չի։ Բոլորն էլ կարող են հեռուստաէկրաններից սրբի տպավորություն ստեղծել։
> Ու նրա կառավարման ժամանակ բուրգ չի եղել, կաշառակերություն իհարկե եղել է, բայց ոչ պետական մասշտաբի կանոնակարգված, պետական մասշտաբի ծրագրեր չեն եղել դոլարի հետ խաղեր տալու, գները համաձայնեցված թանկացնելու, կոկրետ անձանց կոնկրետ ապրանքատեսականի ներմուծելու մենաշնորհներ 1000 ու մի բաներ։ Նոր ստեղծված պետության քաոսային վիճակը մի համեմատեք ներկա կազմակերպված ու կանոնակարգված ավազակապետության հետ։  Այն ժամանակ ինչ էլ ներմուծեիր ոչ մեկ չէր ասի թե աչքիդ վերևը հոնք կա։ Ներկան անցյալի տրամաբանական շարունակություն համարելը պարզամտություն է։ ԼՏՊ–ն առաջարկում է կոնկրետ ծրագիր, կարող եմ կետ առ կետ համեմատել բոլորի ծրագրերը ու փաստել, թե մնացածները ոնց են քամի անում։
> Միակ խնդիրը ժամանակս  է։ Գոյություն ունի կոնկրետ մի ծրագիր, որը ուզածդ ժամանակ ժողովուրդը կարող է դեմ տալ ու ասել թե այսինչ կետի խոստումները չեն կատարվում։ Մնացածի վերացական ծրագրերը ինչքան էլ կատարվեն կամ չկատարվեն, որևէ իրական մեծ խնդիր հանդիսացող կետ չեք գտնի, որ գոնե դեմ տաք ու պահանջեք դա կատարվի։ Այնպես որ մյուսները հենց հիմա մեղմ ասած ֆռռացնում ու քցում են ժողովրդին։


Հարգելի Վիշապ,  ես հասկացա, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ծրագրից քեզ համար ամենաընդունելի դրույթը մեկ բառով կոչվում է "ռեվանշիզմ": Պիտի Ձեզ խոստովանեմ, որ Նախագահի քո թեկնածուին ես չեմ հավատում, որովհետև նա ստախոս է: Ես արդեն այդ մասին փաստերով խոսել եմ և չեմ ուզում կրկնվել:
Ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք`Ղարաբաղի հարցը "սառույցին գրել" արտահայտությունը: Կարծում ես այդ հարցը լուծելու հաջորդ օրը մեր երկիրը երկիր է դառնալո՞ւ, եթե այդպես ես կարծում չարաչար սխալվում ես, քանզի թե'այս ապաշնորհ թալանչիներին, թե' Լևոնին դա հարցի լուծման ձեռընտու տարբերակ չէ: Ղարաբաղի հարցը երկուսի կողմից էլ տարբեր ձևերով շահարկվում է որպես իշխանության գալու և այն ձեռքում պահպանելու միջոց:Իսկ երբ ուրիշը գտնում է, որ այդ հարցը կլուծվի միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ երկիրը դառնա ժողովրդավարական ու օրեմնքի երկիր դու դա համարում ես սառույցին գրե՞լ: 
Չե՞ս կարծում, որ այն ռադիկալ գործողությունների շարքը, որոնց հավանում ես Լևոնի ծրագրում` մեր երկիրը ոչ թե կփրկի, այլ կտանի կործանման` քաղաքացիական պատերազմի միջոցով: Եթե կարծում ես, որ Լևոնի Նախագահ դառնալու հաջորդ օրվանից` մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը կոռումպացված ուժայինները անհնազանդ ձևով ծառայելու են, չեմ ասում ժողովրդին, այլ իրեն, ապա չարաչար սխալվում ես: Հիմա ի՞նչ կառաջարկես, բոլորին ազատել ու նոր մարդկա՞նց հանձնարարենք այդ ամենը, դրա համար Լևոնի պահանջած 3 տարին` առնվազն 3անգամ պակաս ժամանակամիջոց է, այն էլ այն դեպքում, եթե ռեֆորմներն իրականացվեն քաղաքակիրթ ձևով փուլ առ փուլ, մակարդակ առ մակարդակ , էլ չեմ ասում մյուս անկանխատեսելի հետևանքների մասին: Իսկ ի՞նչ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այնքան միամիտ է, որ այդքան բան չի հասկանո՞ւմ, կամ չգիտի՞, որ մի երկու երեք օլիգարխներ այսօր իրենց տրամադրության տակ ունեն ավելի հզոր ուժեր, քան իրավապահ մարմիններն են, ես կասեի ո'չ, նա լավ էլ հասկանում է ու գիտակցելով մեզ /սխալվեցի, պիտի ասեի ձեզ, որովհետև մենք փառք Աստծո ջաղջախիչ մեծամասնություն ենք կազմում/ առաջնորդում է դեպի կործանման, եղբայրասպան կռվի :
Այդ ո՞վ է նրան կայացած, փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչ համարում, այդ ի՞նչ շուտ եք մոռանում այն, որ նա Վազգենի ու Վանոյի մոտ էր Նախագահ աշխատում ու ոչ թե երկրի Նախագահ էր, այլ վերջինների կամակատարը ու այսօր էլ մի խումբ բախտախնդիրներ նրան թելադրում են իրենց կամքը, ձեռքն  են տվել ծրագիր ու "մեջլիս " մտցրել, դուք էլ ոգևորվում եք նրա մեջ  "ազգի փրկիչ" տեսնելով:
 Արթիկցին, որը մեր անկախության պատմության մեջ դեռևս Դեմիրճյանին երբեք ձայն չի տվել հենց նրա Ճակատին ասաց.
-Քեզ եմ ուզում, նրան չեմ ուզում,-ցույց տալով Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: 
Առաջին հերթին ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում հարգարժան Բյուրակնից և ակումբի մյուս անդամներից, այսքան կոշտ արտահայտվելուս համար:
Ես որոշել էի այլևս Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին որևէ բան չգրել, սակայն նրա կողմնակիցներն այս պարկեշտ Մարդուն վերաբերվող էջն էլ են ցանկանում վեր ածել իրենց կուռքի գովաբանման միջոցի, որն ինձ ստիպեց այսպես արձագանքել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այստեղ Տեր-Պետրոսյան են գովերգում: Էլի եմ պնդում, եթե Դուք հայրենասերներ եք ու մտահոգված եք երկրի ճակատագրով, ապա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այն մարդը չէ որին պետք է քարկոծել, դա միևնույնն է, թե` մարդ իր սեփական մատներով իր աչքը  փորձի հանել:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք`Ղարաբաղի հարցը "սառույցին գրել" արտահայտությունը: Կարծում ես այդ հարցը լուծելու հաջորդ օրը մեր երկիրը երկիր է դառնալո՞ւ, եթե այդպես ես կարծում չարաչար սխալվում ես, քանզի թե'այս ապաշնորհ թալանչիներին, թե' Լևոնին դա հարցի լուծման ձեռընտու տարբերակ չէ: Ղարաբաղի հարցը երկուսի կողմից էլ տարբեր ձևերով շահարկվում է որպես իշխանության գալու և այն ձեռքում պահպանելու միջոց:Իսկ երբ ուրիշը գտնում է, որ այդ հարցը կլուծվի միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ երկիրը դառնա ժողովրդավարական ու օրեմնքի երկիր դու դա համարում ես սառույցին գրե՞լ:
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ այն ռադիկալ գործողությունների շարքը, որոնց հավանում ես Լևոնի ծրագրում` մեր երկիրը ոչ թե կփրկի, այլ կտանի կործանման` քաղաքացիական պատերազմի միջոցով:


Նախ հենց այնպես չեն վերցնում ու դառնում ժողովրդական ու օրենքի երկիր, դրա համար նախ և առաջ մի քանի տարի պրոֆիլակտիկ ու սանիտարական աշխատանքներ են տանում կուտակված կեղտը մաքրելու ուղղությամբ։ 
Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը մեզ խանգարում է տարածաշրջանում առողջ ապրանքաշրջանառություն ու դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել, մասնավորապես այն թուրքական ապրանքները որոնցով հեղեղված է հայկական շուկան, երկու անգամ ավելի երկար ճանապարհ են անցնում քան կարող են անցել։ Ու ընդհանրապես երկրումդ արդյունաբերություն զարգացնելու ոչ մի գործընթաց չկա, շատ շատ պատրաստի սարքավորումներ բերեն, որ ասենք շոկոլադ կամ մակարոն ստեղծեն էլի դրսից ներմուծված հումքից։ Այս ամենը պետք է լուծել հետևողականորեն, բավականին խորամանկություն ու հմտություն կպահանջվի այս բեվեռացումից դուրս գալու։ Առանց ռադիկալ քայլերի ու մարտավարության մենք ոչ միայն չենք լուծի մեր խնդիրները, այլ այնքան հետ կմնանք աշխարհի զարգացման արագ տեմպերից, որ երբեք չենք կարողանա ստրկությունից ազատվել։ Հենց հիմա ստրկական վիճակում ենք, քանի որ մի ողջ ազգ ներառյալ Սփյուռքը աշխատում է մի քանի տզրուկների գերհարստացման համար, Թուրքիայի զարգացման համար, քանի որ ապրաքների մեծ մասը Թուրքիայից է ներմուծվում, Ռուսաստանի զարգաման համար, քանի որ ստրատեգիական խոշոր եկամուտներ բերող օբյեկտների մեծամասնությունը այլևս ռուսներին է պատկանում, բայց երբեք ոչ Հայաստանի զարգացման համար։ Լևոնը այդ 3 տարին ուզում է այս ամենը փոխելու սկիզբը դնելու համար, նա չի ասում թե 3 տարում կլուծի բոլոր խնդիրները։ Մենք հիմա քո ասած ձևով փուլ առ փուլ, մանրից ռեֆորմներ անելով ու տեղում  դոփելով չենք հասցնի այլևս մեր խնդիրները ժամանակին լուծել ու կհայտնվեն ավելի բարդ խնդրիներ, ժամանակը անողոք է ու հենց հիմա աշխատում է ոչ մեր օգտին։ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիները և մանավանդ իշխանական մարդիկ իրենց ոչ պետական մտածելակերպով, միայն սեփական կաշվի մասին հոգ տանելով և կարճամտությամբ իրենք իրենց կրկին գցում են ստրկության մեջ, ու այլևս ամենահզոր մարտավարական ծրագիրը ու ամենահզոր ժողովրդավարական հայացքների տեր քաղաքական գործիչն էլ ազոր կլինեն մեր սերունդներին ազատ ու անկախ զարգանալու հնարավորություն տալ։ Ու անիմաստ հօդս կցնեն բոլոր այն հույսերը, տառապանքները, որ շատ մարդիկ ունեցել են նորմալ ապագա պատկերացնելով։ Իսկ հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես տեսնում եմ որ նախագահի 8 թեկնածուներ փորձում են իրենց լղոզված ծրագրով, խոստումներով արժանանալ կարճաժամկետ փառքի ու հարստության, այդպիսով մի ողջ ժողովրդի տանելով անդունդը։ Վազգենի բոլոր խոսքերից միայն ինձ դուր է եկել այն որ նա ասում է Նախագահ լինելը դա տառապանք է, մեծ ու ծանր պատասխանատվություն։ Շատ ճիշտ է ասում, բայց նա ի զորու չի ներկա վիճակում ռադիկալ քայլեր անել, ու եթե նախագահ դառնա էլ ոչինչ չի կարողանա անել։

----------


## voter

> Ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ծրագիրը կարդացել եմ։ Նախ բավականին բարդ է շարադրված, նա բացարձակապես չի աշխատել ընթերցողին պարզ ու հասկանալի իր մտքերը հասցնելու վրա, կարելի է ասել պարզապես շպրտել է։ Կարծես ինքն իր համար հիշեղությունների գիրք է գրել։ Այն մեջբերումները, որ դու ես արել, օրինակ՝ լոկալ ընտրովի գործադիր ու օրենսդիր մարմիններ ոչինչ քեզ չի տա, բացի նոր պետական ծախսերից, մնում է միայն տան մեջ էլ ընտրություն անել թե տան տերը ով պիտի լինի ու բյուջեն ում ձեռքին է, ու վերջ, հարցերը լուծվեցին։ Եթե երկրումդ համատարած ապօրինություններ են ու գողական աշխարհի տղերքն են միևնույն է թափովը լինելու, ապա քո ընտրած մեկին ծեծելով դուրս կշպրտեն, ո՞վ պիտի ռիսկ անի ասենք Առինջ գյուղում Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին ընդիմադիր թեկնածու լինել։ Հանրաքվե, պարզեցված հարկեր, դրանք բոլորը լոլոներ են, եթե նա չի ասում որ ահա հայտնաբերվելու են, դատվելու են, բերվելու են օրենքի դաշտ, վերացականորեն ասում է՝
> 
> Սա ո՞վ չի ասում։ Եթե կուզես իմանալ, ապա ԼՏՊ–ի ծրագիրն էլ է ինձ թույլ թվում։ Մեզ մոտ հիմա դեմոկրատիա ստեղծել անկարելի է, սկզբի համար միայն դիկտատուրա, խիստ օրինապաշտ մեկը իրեն հավատարիմ դատավորներով ձերբակալում է շատերին, գործեր է հարուցում, դատում բռնագրավում է թալանված ավարը, մի երկուսին էլ նույնիսկ կախու՛մ է։ Դրանից հետո կտեսնես թե բոլորը միանգամից կուռկուռի ձագերի նման ոնց են գալիս իրավական դաշտ ու ոնց են նորմալ հարկեր վճարում ու երկիրդ ոնց է զարգանում։ Մեր հիմիկվա սահմանադրությունն էլ, օրենքներն էլ լրիվ «զուբրիտ» են արվել աշխարհի զարգացած երկրների օրենսդրություններից, ու հեչ էլ վատը չեն, որ ինչ որ բան փոխվի։ Ինչքան ուզում ես մեկը մյուսից գեղեցիկ  ու պայծառ օրենքներ ու սահմանադրություն ստեղծիր, եթե դատ ու դատաստան չեղավ, ապա գրեղի ծոցը այդ ամենը։ Պառլամենտական երկիրն էլ քեզ չի փրկի, մեր հիմիկվա ազգային ժողովը քեզ նվեր, դե թող երկիրը զարգացնեն։ Մինչև քաղաքացին չտեսնի որ մի հարուս օլիգարխի օրենքը խախտելու համար դատում ու ցմահ ազատազրկում են, ոնց որ օրինակ Չինաստանում, այդ քաղաքացին օրենքով չի ապրելու։ Իսկ հիմիկվա դրությամբ ես նման շարժի ակնարկներ միայն ԼՏՊ–ի ծրագրում եմ տեսնում։


Դե եթե ճաշակի հարցեր պիտի քննարկենք ու չինաստանը, որպես դեմոկրատիայի կառկառուն օրինակ բերենք, ապա մեր խոսակցությունից միակ արդյունքը կլինի այն, որ մենք տարբեր մարդիկ ենք ու տարբեր ճաշակ ունենք, ինչը ինքնին պարզ է ու ակընհայտ...

Պետք է կարողանալ պեդանտ, քթիմազ օրենքի սկզբունքներից կառչել ու դրանցով կողմնորոշվել և ոչ թե անձնական նախապաշարմունքներով։ 

Տվյալ դեպքում առինջի Գագոն լինի, թե աշտարակցի Համոն, եթե նրա ընտրվելու դեպքում ժողովուրդը հասակնա, որ տեղական հարցեր լուծելու համար են ընտրում և ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման Երևանի կենտրոնում ազգային ժողովի նիստերին մասնակցել, կոճակ սեխմելու համար, հենց կստիպեն Գագոին էլ Համոին էլ իրենց կոնկրետ պահանջներով, որ գործ անեն։

Հիմա է, որ անիմաստ է նրանցից բան պահանջել, ինչքան անում են իրենց ցանկությամբ են անում, իսկ տեղական մարմնի ղեկավար լինելը շատ ավելի բարդ է, չեն կարող հիմիկվա լղոզված խոստումներով «խաղաղություն ու բարգավաճում ալամ աշխարին» գլուխները ազատեն, պնդեն թե ազգի համար մտածում են։

Մանուկյանը հենց դա էլ պնդում է, որ լավ օրենքները լավ երկրներից զուբրիտ անելու համար չի ցանկանում իշխանություն, այլ նրա համար, որ մարդկանց հասցնի այդ օրենքները, կուզենաս նաև ՍՏԻՊԻ բոլորին հասարակ մարդկանց նամակ ռուսաց թագավորին գրելուց առաջ տեղական Գագոների, Համոների ու գյուղսովետի հետ հարց պարզեն։ Իսկ դրա համար իրավական դաշտ է պետք, այսինքն հասարակ իրավունք ամեն մեկին, որ նա կարողանա այդ իրավունքի հիման վրա պահանջի իր տեղական մարմնից իր կյանքը բարելավվել ու ոչ թե ամեն տրուբա տրաքելուց նախագահի աշխատակազմին դիմի...

Էական չէ, ով կլինի տեղական մարմնի ղեկավարը, գողական, ախպերական թե հոգևորական - եթե նա աշխատում, կատարում է օրենքները օգուտ է տալիս, բա պիտի աշխատի։

Հիմա գագոները, համոները մենակ բարբաջում են, որ օգուտ են տալիս, բայց որ հարցնում ես, ոնց, իրենք էլ չեն կարողանում հիմնավորեն, առավելագույնը ինչ որ մերկին մի երկու կոպեկ փոխ են տվել, որ գնա հաց առնի սոված չմնա։

Կրկնվեմ Մանուկյանը չի ու ոչ մի ուրիշ նախագահը չի, որ հանցագործներին պիտի պատճի ու օրենքի դաշտ բերի թալան անողներին, վհուկավորս չպիտի լինի - անիմաստ է ու անվերջ հիմարություն, բոլորին նստացնել։

Պետք է ստիպել, որ մեզ համար աշխատեն ու այդ ստիպողը պիտի լինենք մենք, ինչպես ԱՄՆում կամ Եվրոպայում հասարակ մարդիկ են հարցեր բարձրացնում, արմիությունների միջոցով դատի տալիս կոռումպացված մոնոպոլիստներին, ասվում է չէ «ժողովուրդը Ֆլինտի դեմ», հոմ Բուշը չի դիմում դատարան սրան կամ նրան պատժելու համար՞

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ժողովուրդը լավ էլ գնաց,լավ էլ իր ձայնին տեր կայնավ:Եթե մոռացել ես հիշեցնեմ,որ 96 թվի ընտրություններից հետո օրեր շարունակ ցույցեր էին ու միտինգներ,գործը անգամ հասավ էն բանին,որ Բաղրամյանի վրա *Խորհրդարանի շենքի էն մեծ երկաթե պարիսպները շուռ տվեցին ու մտան Ազգային Ժողով*,դժվար փեշի տակ մտածները տենց բան անեին:
> Նշեմ նաև որ Վրաստանում`Մ. Սահակաշվիլին էլ մտավ խորհրդարան ու էդ բանից հետո կարողացավ պահել իշխանությունը,էլ չեմ էլ ասում,որ Սահակաշվիլիի հետևից անհամեմատ քիչ մարդ էր գնում քան Վազգենի:
> Մի շաաաաատ կարևոր բան ել կա,որ պիտի ասեմ:Էդ ցույցերի ժամանակ շատերը ընկան "քաղմաս"(ոստիկանություն) ու մինչև հիմա մարդիկ կան նստած են,ինչա էտ օրը Վազգենի հետևից էին գնում,իսկ ինքը մատը մատին չտվեց էտ խեղճերին բանտից հանելու համար:
> Իմ կարծիքով Վ. Մանուկյանը շատ խելոք և քաղաքակիրթ մարդ է,բայց *լիդեռ,առաջնորդ չի եղել ու երբեք չի էլ լինի*:


Դու պնդում ես, որ քաղաքական բանտարկյալներ կան որ արդեն 12 տարի է նստած են ու նրանց մասին ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չի խոսում ու Մանուկյանը իր հեղինակությունը չի ներդնում նրանց ազատելու համար՞

Անուններ, ազգանուններ բեր, փաստեր...

Իմ իմացածներից, որոնց բանտերում տարլ 15 սուտկա էին տվել, մեծամասնությունը հենց վախկոտ երեխեք դուրս եկան, ազատ արձակվելուց հետո հայհոյում էին նույն կերպ Մանուկյանին, թե իրենց պիտի չթողներ նստացնեին ու դրանով իրանց կյանքը փչացրին ևյլն... Դրանից էլ ԱԺՄում ցեց ընգավ իրար ինչ ասես ասեցին ու մարդա մի կողմ սկսեց իրա յորղանը քաշել...

Բայց սպասելիքը դա չէ, այլ այն, որ հպարտ ու տոկուն տանեն զրկանքները հանուն իրենց գաղափարի։

Թե կարծում ես Վանոն այդքան ախմախ էր ու չտեսած տեղն էր պնդում, որ 300 մարդ կգյուլլեին սախ կսսկվեին։ 

Իշխանությունը վախի տարածելու միջոցով փորձեցին պահել, տեսան ստացվում է, դրանից էլ հաբռգեցին ու հասկացան, որ իսկապես լուրջ տրամադրված մարդիկ չեն, ազատության գաղափարը երկրորդական են համարում, անձնականը առաջնային դրա համար էլ հանգիստ ազատության գաղափարը հոշոտեցին սահմանափակելով մարդկանց անձնական դժվարություններով, օրինակ աշխատանքից զրկելով, համալսարանից վռնդելով, տարեկետումից զրկել բանակ տանելով...

Մի բան է պետք հասկանալ, եթե դու չհանձնվես, քեզ հաղթող չի լինի....
Ժողովուրդը ոնց 96ին հանձնվեց, այպես էլ շարունակաբար հանձնվում է արդեն էճ տարի շարունակ ու ժողովրդի ընդունման կետեր են բացել հայաստանով մեկ, ով հանձնվում ա ամեն շշին ու բանկայի 20 դոլլար հաշվով ընդունում են հանձնվելը։

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## voter

Երեխեք - այսպես դումեմ, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ միքիչ ավելորդ ջահել տաքարյունություն կա այն խոսքերի մեջ, որ ասվում է թե արյունահեղություն պիտի լինի, որ իշխանություն փոխվի, իսկ ԼՏՊականների մոտ նույնկերպ արյունահեղության ծարավ կա, չնայած պահանջում են արյունը ոչ թե իրենց ու ոչ թե պատրաստ են զոհվելու հանուն գաղափարի, այլ ուրիշին են ուզում ՄԱՏԱՂ անեն իրենց օրինապահ երկիրը ունենալու համար։

Բյուրակնը ճիշտ նկատեց, արյան գնով իշխանության եկած նախագահին ոչ մեկ չի հարգի, լինի դա իր կողմնակից անձնազոհների արյունը, թե վհուկավորսի ժամանակ ձեռքի տակ ընգած «օլիգարքի» արյունը...

Առանց արյունի կարելի է իշխանություն վերցնել ու իհարկե ոչ դատարաններով, որոնք ներկա դրությամբ իշխող թայֆայի գործիքներն, ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ԱՆՀՆԱԶԱՆԴՈՒԹՅԱՆ շնորհիվ, հանձնվել, հարմարվել չցանկանալու ալիքի շնորհիվ կարելի է փոխել իրավիճակը։

Ինչ են անելուգագուլիկ օրիգարխիկները, ինչքան էլ ուժ ունենան, կամ «սափրագլուխ» սերժանտները, որ հատուկ կաստում են հագնում ու իրենց ՄԻԱԿ կոչելով փորձում ահ սփռել, եթե մարդիկ ուղղակի «գործադուլ, դասադուլ, անհնազանդություն, ապրանքների բոյկոտ» սկսեն՞

Պատրաստ եք դասադուլի, բուհից վտարվելու, բանակ տարվելու, 15 սուտկա նստելու... Զոհվել պետք չէ, ուղղակի չպիտի անել այն ինչ ամեն օր անում ես, ծախս ես ասնում թալանչիների սուպերմարկետներում ու շուկաներում, աշխատում ես իրենց հիմնարկներում....

Սովետի մաքրած կարգավորված երկիրը քանդվեց այն օրվանից, երբ սկսեցինք մեզ ի վնաս դասերի չհաճախել, գործի չգնալ... 

Մեկ տողով ասած - պետք է ուղղակի պատրաստ լինել կատվածահար անել երկիրը միքիչ ֆինանսական ու բարոյական զրկանքներ կրելով, բայց ոչ զոհվելով ու արյուն թափելով...

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեխեք - այսպես դումեմ, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ միքիչ ավելորդ ջահել տաքարյունություն կա այն խոսքերի մեջ, որ ասվում է թե արյունահեղություն պիտի լինի, որ իշխանություն փոխվի, իսկ ԼՏՊականների մոտ նույնկերպ արյունահեղության ծարավ կա, չնայած պահանջում են արյունը ոչ թե իրենց ու ոչ թե պատրաստ են զոհվելու հանուն գաղափարի, այլ ուրիշին են ուզում ՄԱՏԱՂ անեն իրենց օրինապահ երկիրը ունենալու համար։
> 
> Բյուրակնը ճիշտ նկատեց, արյան գնով իշխանության եկած նախագահին ոչ մեկ չի հարգի, լինի դա իր կողմնակից անձնազոհների արյունը, թե վհուկավորսի ժամանակ ձեռքի տակ ընգած «օլիգարքի» արյունը...
> 
> Առանց արյունի կարելի է իշխանություն վերցնել ու իհարկե ոչ դատարաններով, որոնք ներկա դրությամբ իշխող թայֆայի գործիքներն, ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԿԱՆ ԱՆՀՆԱԶԱՆԴՈՒԹՅԱՆ շնորհիվ, հանձնվել, հարմարվել չցանկանալու ալիքի շնորհիվ կարելի է փոխել իրավիճակը։
> 
> Ինչ են անելուգագուլիկ օրիգարխիկները, ինչքան էլ ուժ ունենան, կամ «սափրագլուխ» սերժանտները, որ հատուկ կաստում են հագնում ու իրենց ՄԻԱԿ կոչելով փորձում ահ սփռել, եթե մարդիկ ուղղակի «գործադուլ, դասադուլ, անհնազանդություն, ապրանքների բոյկոտ» սկսեն՞
> 
> Պատրաստ եք դասադուլի, բուհից վտարվելու, բանակ տարվելու, 15 սուտկա նստելու... Զոհվել պետք չէ, ուղղակի չպիտի անել այն ինչ ամեն օր անում ես, ծախս ես ասնում թալանչիների սուպերմարկետներում ու շուկաներում, աշխատում ես իրենց հիմնարկներում....
> ...


Արյունահեղության ոչ մի շարժառիթ չեմ տեսնում և ոչ մի պարագայում։ Այն որ ԼՏՊ–ն պատրաստվում է հեղափոխություն անել, կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ կսկսվի դա ընդհամենը քաղաքական սպեկուլյացիա է ոչ ավելին։ Ժողովուրդը հիմա բացարձակապես ագրեսիվ չի և պատրաստ էլ չի այսպես ասած «դոշ տալուն»։ Եվ օլիգարխներին չի, որ սկզբից պետք է պատժել, այլ պետք է սկսել այն պետական պաշտոնյաներից, որոնք դիրքը չարաշահելով այդ նույն օլիգարխից ավելի շատ փող են կորզում, քան օլիգարխը կվճարեր օրենքի սահմաններում։ Ավելին, շատ ու շատ բիզնեսմեններ որ հիմա ստվերում են աշխատում, դա նրանց ցանկությունը չի, այլ այս համակարգն է նրանց պարտադրում ու լավ էլ կթում է։ Այնպես որ սեղմ ժամկետներում գրագետ մարտավարություն իրականացնելով կարելի է բոլորին օրինական դաշտ բերել, բայց և «վնասազերծել» բոլոր այն պաշտոնյաներին, որոնք այս համակարգի հիմքն են հանդիսանում։ Միջին ու ցածր պաշտոնների տեր մարդկանց նույնիսկ ձեռք էլ պետք չի տալ, այդ մարդիկ շնորհակալ կլինեն այս խնամի–ծանոթ–բարեկամական բռնապետությունից ազատվելու ու առանց «ջոկողության» ազատ զարգանալու համար։ Այս ողջ երկիրը մի փոքրիկ խումբ կազմող բայց հզոր կլանի ձեռքին է, որոնք իրենց կանոնակարգված համակարգով բռնի իշխում են բոլոր ենթականերին։ Ուրիշ հարց է թե այդ ենթականերից քանիսն են, որ ավելի շատ գերադասում են ավելի քիչ եկամուտը բայց պաշտպանվածությունը ու ազատությունը քան թե վերնամասին քծնելու պարտադրանքը ու ամենավերջին աստիճանի ստորաքարշությունը։ Այս կարգի հարցերը հասկանալու ու ճշգրիտ մարտավարություն ստեղծելու համար մեծ դիվանագիտություն է պետք, այստեղ ազնվությունով հարցեր չես լուծի։ Այնպես որ լավ խորհենք, հարգելիներս :Wink:

----------


## Սթրեյնջեր

Հարգելի վազգենականներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել հարցիս. ինչու պետք է ես հավատամ, թե Մանուկյանը նախագահ դառնալուց հետո չի թալանելու ու Լևոնից կամ Սերժից վատը չի լինելու? Միայն, խնդրում եմ, չասեք, թե նա իր գործունեությամբ ապացուցել է դա: Ապացուցելու ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն, ըստ էության, նա չի ունեցել:

Smergh-ին` ինչ նկատի ունեիք ջախջախիչ մեծամասնություն ասելով? Ովքեր եք` վազգենականներդ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելի վազգենականներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել հարցիս. ինչու պետք է ես հավատամ, թե Մանուկյանը նախագահ դառնալուց հետո չի թալանելու ու Լևոնից կամ Սերժից վատը չի լինելու? Միայն, խնդրում եմ, չասեք, թե նա իր գործունեությամբ ապացուցել է դա: Ապացուցելու ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն, ըստ էության, նա չի ունեցել:


Ունեցել է: Իր վարչապետ և պաշտպանության նախարար եղած ժամանակ կաշառակերներին պատժում էր:

----------


## Smergh

> Հարգելի վազգենականներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել հարցիս. ինչու պետք է ես հավատամ, թե Մանուկյանը նախագահ դառնալուց հետո չի թալանելու ու Լևոնից կամ Սերժից վատը չի լինելու? Միայն, խնդրում եմ, չասեք, թե նա իր գործունեությամբ ապացուցել է դա: Ապացուցելու ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն, ըստ էության, նա չի ունեցել:
> 
> Smergh-ին` ինչ նկատի ունեիք ջախջախիչ մեծամասնություն ասելով? Ովքեր եք` վազգենականներդ?


Սկսենք վերջից: Ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունն այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր Վազգեն Մանւկյանի նման երկրի շահը գերադասում են անձնականից ու ոչ թե մտածում են կերակրաման վերադառնալու կամ ռևանշ անելու համար, այլ երկիրը երկիր դարձնելու համար` թեկուզ անձնական մեծ զրկանքներ կրելու միջոցով:
Հիմա փորձեմ պատասխանել հիմնական հարցադրմանը:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանը եղել է Խորհրդային Հայաստանի վերջին վարչապետը, իսկ դա ԽՍՀՄ-ի ակտիվ փլուզման ժամանակահատվածն էր, այսինքն այն ժամանակ, երբ ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում "շունը տիրոջը չէր ճանաչում": Թալանելու համար դրանից  հարմար ժամանակ և դրանից հարմար պաշտոն նույնիսկ ամենավառ երևակայությամբ չես կարող գտնել: Ու եթե նա այդ բանն անող լիներ, գոնե մի փոքրիկ առանձնատուն կկառուցեր, էլ չեմ ասում արտասահմանյան շքեղ մեքենաների, եկամտաբեր օբյեկտների ու այլնի մասին:
Պռոշյան գյուղի մի բնակչուհի պատմում էր. 
"Պատերազմի ժամանակ երևի կհիշեք, որ բացի լույսից նաև տրանսպորտ էլ համարյա չկար: Հարևանուհուս ու նրա աղջկա հետ անհույս կանգնած տրանսպորտի ենք սպասում` մեր կաթ ու մածունը քաղաք հասցնելու ու վաճառելու համար ու մեկ էլ Պաշտպանության Նախարարության կողմից մի "Վոլգա" դուրս եկավ կանգնեց մեր դիմաց, միջից դուրս եկավ ՊՆախարար Մանուկյանն ու օգնելով մեզ մեր բեռը իր ծառայողական մեքենայի բեռնախցիկում տեղավորեու, հարգալից ձևով հրավիրեց նստել: Վարորդին խնդրեց մի քիչ արագ քշել` կորցրած վայրկյանները վերականգնելու նպատակով: Ես նրա ցավը տանեմ, նրա նման կիրթ ու քաղաքավարի մարդ դեռ չեմ տեսել ու այս իմ պատմածը առաջին դեպքը չէր, ինքս եմ տեսել, երբ նա ուրիշներին էլ է այդպես օգնել: Հեչ չես ասի` թե բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա է:" 

Կրծում եմ այսքանն էլ բավական է, չնչին ցանկության դեպքում, Մանուկյանի մասին ճշմարիտ կարծիք կազմելու համար:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սկսենք վերջից: Ջախջախիչ մեծամասնությունն այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր Վազգեն Մանւկյանի նման երկրի շահը գերադասում են անձնականից ու ոչ թե մտածում են կերակրաման վերադառնալու կամ ռևանշ անելու համար, այլ երկիրը երկիր դարձնելու համար` թեկուզ անձնական մեծ զրկանքներ կրելու միջոցով:
> Հիմա փորձեմ պատասխանել հիմնական հարցադրմանը:
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը եղել է Խորհրդային Հայաստանի վերջին վարչապետը, իսկ դա ԽՍՀՄ-ի ակտիվ փլուզման ժամանակահատվածն էր, այսինքն այն ժամանակ, երբ ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում "շունը տիրոջը չէր ճանաչում": Թալանելու համար դրանից  հարմար ժամանակ և դրանից հարմար պաշտոն նույնիսկ ամենավառ երևակայությամբ չես կարող գտնել: Ու եթե նա այդ բանն անող լիներ, գոնե մի փոքրիկ առանձնատուն կկառուցեր, էլ չեմ ասում արտասահմանյան շքեղ մեքենաների, եկամտաբեր օբյեկտների ու այլնի մասին:
> Պռոշյան գյուղի մի բնակչուհի պատմում էր. 
> "Պատերազմի ժամանակ երևի կհիշեք, որ բացի լույսից նաև տրանսպորտ էլ համարյա չկար: Հարևանուհուս ու նրա աղջկա հետ անհույս կանգնած տրանսպորտի ենք սպասում` մեր կաթ ու մածունը քաղաք հասցնելու ու վաճառելու համար ու մեկ էլ Պաշտպանության Նախարարության կողմից մի "Վոլգա" դուրս եկավ կանգնեց մեր դիմաց, միջից դուրս եկավ ՊՆախարար Մանուկյանն ու օգնելով մեզ մեր բեռը իր ծառայողական մեքենայի բեռնախցիկում տեղավորեու, հարգալից ձևով հրավիրեց նստել: Վարորդին խնդրեց մի քիչ արագ քշել` կորցրած վայրկյանները վերականգնելու նպատակով: Ես նրա ցավը տանեմ, նրա նման կիրթ ու քաղաքավարի մարդ դեռ չեմ տեսել ու այս իմ պատմածը առաջին դեպքը չէր, ինքս եմ տեսել, երբ նա ուրիշներին էլ է այդպես օգնել: Հեչ չես ասի` թե բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա է:" 
> 
> Կրծում եմ այսքանն էլ բավական է, չնչին ցանկության դեպքում, Մանուկյանի մասին ճշմարիտ կարծիք կազմելու համար:


Հարգելիս, էլի ու էլի պիտի ասեմ որ մարդկությունը ու քաղաքականությունը տարբեր հարթություններն են, լոկալ առումով լավ մարդն ու հրաշալի անձնավորությունը գլոբալ առումով կարող է շատ վատը լինել մի ողջ ժողովրդի համար և հակառակը, գլոբալ առումով ժողովրդի համար մեծ գործեր անող հզոր առաջնորդն ու քաղաքագետը կարող է լոկալ առումով բանի պետք չլինել, նույնիսկ առհամարել բնակչուհուն ու անցնել։ Էմոցիաներով պետք չի դատել։ Այս առումով հիշեցի մի անեկդոտ։
Ուրեմն Ռեյգանը ուղղաթիռով շրջում է Միսիսիպի գետի ավազանով, մեկ էլ տեսնում է երկու սպիտակամորթ մոտորանավակով մի սևամորթի հետևից ման են ածում «սկեյթի» վրա։ Վայրէջքի հրաման է տալիս, իջնում է ուղղաթիռից, ժողովուրդ է հավաքում ու հանպատրաստից ճառ է արտասանում թե՝ վերջապես երկրում ժողովրդավարությունը հաղթանակել է, ու մենք վերջ ենք տվել ռասիզմին, և դրա վառ ապացույցն է սևամորթների ու սպիտակամորթների համատեղ զբոսանքը մակույքով։
Ժողովրդի մեջ երկու ամերկիացի սպիտակամորթ լսում են, մեկը դառնում է մյուսին՝
լավ մարդ է, ժողովրդավար, բայց կոկորդիլոսի որսից բան չի հասկանում։ :LOL:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Հարգելիս, էլի ու էլի պիտի ասեմ որ մարդկությունը ու քաղաքականությունը տարբեր հարթություններն են, լոկալ առումով լավ մարդն ու հրաշալի անձնավորությունը գլոբալ առումով կարող է շատ վատը լինել մի ողջ ժողովրդի համար և հակառակը, գլոբալ առումով ժողովրդի համար մեծ գործեր անող հզոր առաջնորդն ու քաղաքագետը կարող է լոկալ առումով բանի պետք չլինել, նույնիսկ առհամարել բնակչուհուն ու անցնել։ Էմոցիաներով պետք չի դատել։ Այս առումով հիշեցի մի անեկդոտ։
> Ուրեմն Ռեյգանը ուղղաթիռով շրջում է Միսիսիպի գետի ավազանով, մեկ էլ տեսնում է երկու սպիտակամորթ մոտորանավակով մի սևամորթի հետևից ման են ածում «սկեյթի» վրա։ Վայրէջքի հրաման է տալիս, իջնում է ուղղաթիռից, ժողովուրդ է հավաքում ու հանպատրաստից ճառ է արտասանում թե՝ վերջապես երկրում ժողովրդավարությունը հաղթանակել է, ու մենք վերջ ենք տվել ռասիզմին, և դրա վառ ապացույցն է սևամորթների ու սպիտակամորթների համատեղ զբոսանքը մակույքով։
> Ժողովրդի մեջ երկու ամերկիացի սպիտակամորթ լսում են, մեկը դառնում է մյուսին՝
> լավ մարդ է, ժողովրդավար, բայց կոկորդիլոսի որսից բան չի հասկանում։


Վիշապ ջան, լավ էլ անեկդոտներ ես պատմում :LOL: 
Ու ասեմ, որ լավ էլ գրագետ ու տեղը տեղին դտողություններ ես անում, բայց զարմանում եմ ո՞նց ես դու Լևոնի խոսքին հավատում: Ախր մի ավազակապետությունը մեկ ուրիշով փոխարինելը ավելի կհուսահատեցնի ժողովրդին:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## Smergh

> Կրծում եմ այսքանն էլ բավական է, չնչին ցանկության դեպքում, Մանուկյանի մասին ճշմարիտ կարծիք կազմելու համար:


Եթե իմ բերած օրինակները քեզ համոզիչ չեն թվում, դիմի'ր, քեզ համար  ավելի համոզիչ փաստարկներ կբերեմ: սակայն կարծում եմ ես իզուր չեմ կատարել իմ նախորդ գրառության վերջին նախադասության մեջբերումը, քանզի ես նկատում եմ, որ քեզ մոտ չնչին ցանկությունն է բացակայում` իրական պատկերացումներ կազմելու համար:
Այդ նույն ցանկության բացակայությունն է քեզ ստիպում իմ գրածները ծաղկաքաղով կարդալու և մեր օրերի ամենափորձված քաղաքական գործչին կասկածանքով վերաբերվել: Վերջում ի հակադրումն քո անեկդոտի.
Մեջբերում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ելույթից   *"Ժողովրդի կամար կկազմակերպեմ ամենօրյա ընթրիքներ մոմերի լույսի ներքո"*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե իմ բերած օրինակները քեզ համոզիչ չեն թվում, դիմի'ր, քեզ համար  ավելի համոզիչ փաստարկներ կբերեմ: սակայն կարծում եմ ես իզուր չեմ կատարել իմ նախորդ գրառության վերջին նախադասության մեջբերումը, քանզի ես նկատում եմ, որ քեզ մոտ չնչին ցանկությունն է բացակայում` իրական պատկերացումներ կազմելու համար:
> Այդ նույն ցանկության բացակայությունն է քեզ ստիպում իմ գրածները ծաղկաքաղով կարդալու և մեր օրերի ամենափորձված քաղաքական գործչին կասկածանքով վերաբերվել: Վերջում ի հակադրումն քո անեկդոտի.
> Մեջբերում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ելույթից   *"Ժողովրդի կամար կկազմակերպեմ ամենօրյա ընթրիքներ մոմերի լույսի ներքո"*


Հարգելի Smergh, քո բերած օրինակները ինձ շատ էլ համոզիչ են թվում, ավելին, ես ամրապնդեցի իմ մեջ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրոք հրաշալի անձնավորություն է, մեծահոգի, վեհանձն… Իմ իրական պատկերացումներ կազմելու ցանկությունից մի բողոքիր, այն այդքան էլ քիչ չի :Wink:  Իսկ այ ամենափորձված քաղաքական գործչի առումով դու ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել։ Եթե քեզ համար լավ մարդն ու դրական կերպարը ինչ որ կերպ ասոցիացվում է լավ քաղաքական գործչի հետ, ապա ինձ համար դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Կարծում եմ հենց հիմա միայն դրական մարդկային հատկանիշներով նախագահ ընտրելու հեչ ժամանակը չի, դա մի 100 տարի հետո՝ երբ կհասնենք իրական ժողովրդավարության։




> Վիշապ ջան, լավ էլ անեկդոտներ ես պատմում
> Ու ասեմ, որ լավ էլ գրագետ ու տեղը տեղին դտողություններ ես անում, բայց զարմանում եմ ո՞նց ես դու Լևոնի խոսքին հավատում: Ախր մի ավազակապետությունը մեկ ուրիշով փոխարինելը ավելի կհուսահատեցնի ժողովրդին:


Շնորհակալ եմ։ Եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, ապա ես հիմա խիստ հիասթափված եմ այս ամենից, և կուզեի լրիվ այլ կերպ տեսնել։ Լևոնի խոսքին հավատ–չհավատալու բան չունեմ, քանի որ այս մարդը գոնե գրագետ գաղափարախոսություն ու մարտավարական ծրագիր ներկայացնելու շնորք ունի, ապա մյուսները այդ էլ չունեն։ Իմ կարծիքով Լևոնն էլ իդեալ չի։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է որ միայն նրա պատկերացումներն են, որ ինձ իրատեսական են թվում ներկա իրավիճակում հանգուցային լուծումներ ու գործողություններ իրականացնելու և Հայաստան պետությունը մի կերպ ոտքի կանգնեցնելու համար։  
Ինչ վերաբերում է ավազակապետությանը, ապա Լևոնը չի կարող ավազակապետություն ստեղծել։ Գուցե օլիգարխիա հնարավոր է, բայց ոչ ավազակապետություն, դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են։ Եթե օլիգարխներին հնարավոր է բերել իրավական դաշտ ու նրանց վերածել նորմալ մրցակցող բիզնեսմենների, ապա ավազակապետությունը միայն կազմաքանդելով է հարցերը լուծվում։
 Լևոնը չափից դուրս դեմոկրատ է իր հայացքներով, եթե նրա բոլոր ծրագրերը կարդաս, կհամոզվես դրանում։ Ես ավելի շատ կուզեի դիկտատոր տեսնել ներկա իրավիճակում, բայց պետականամետ դիկտատոր, ոչ թե ավազակապետ։ Ոչ թե միլիարդների հարստություն կուտակելու ձգտումով մեկին, այլ փառքի ու ժողովրդական հարգանքի ձգտող մեկին։ Լևոնին ընտրելով ես չեմ ընտրում մարդու, ես ընտրում եմ գաղափարներ ու քաղաքական հայացքներ, որոնք ինձ իրատեսական են թվում, իսկ մյուսները… մյուսները հեռու են քաղաքական գործչի վերաբերյալ իմ պատկերացումներից։
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում որ հարգարժան պարոն Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վերաբերող թեմայում փոքր–ինչ շեղումներ տեղի ունեցան իմ պատճառով։

----------


## HardRock

> Հարգելիներս, վախենամ որ դուք կրկին վերլուծում եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մարդկային արժանիքները մոռանալով քաղաքականության մասին։ Հասկանում եմ որ նա ձեզ համար համակրելի մեկն է, բայց կխնդրեի մի երկու բառով բնորոշել կամ մեջ բերել նրա հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչի համար նա ուզում է Նախագահ դառնալ։
> Օրինակ ԼՏՊ–ինը կարող եմ ասել՝ ավազակապետութանը վերջ տալ օրինականության համար մղվող հետևողական գործողություններով ու քանդել երկրում տիրող կարծրացած բրգաձև համակարգը, ստեղծել օրենքի վրա հիմնված համակարգ։ Տարածաշրջանում հնարավորինս շուտ ձեռք բերել խաղաղություն ու հավասարակշռություն, բացել սահմանները, ինտեգրվել զարգացած երկրների միություններին ու ծրագրերին, առաջ գնալ։ Հենց միայն այսքան մասով կարծում եմ ԼՏՊ–ն բացառիկ է։
> Խնդրեմ, հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանինը ասեք։


Վիշապ, ըստ քեզ ԼՏՊ-ի վախտով մենք լրիվ օրինական պետություն էինք: Օրինակ ես ել իրա խոստումներին չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, ըստ քեզ ԼՏՊ-ի վախտով մենք լրիվ օրինական պետություն էինք: Օրինակ ես ել իրա խոստումներին չեմ հավատում:


Եթե նկատի ունես օրենքի գերիշխանություն ունեցող պետություն, ապա ոչ, չէինք և հազիվ թե կարողանայինք լինել։ Նոր անկախացած, պետության ձև փոխած (քվաղիսոցիալիզմից կապիտալիզմ, խորհրդայինից պրեզիդենտական) և միևնույն ժամանակ պատերազմ վարող ու ազգայնական հարցեր լուծող պետությունը ի՞նչ ես կարծում, կարո՞ղ է միանգամից հաստատվել որպես այդպիսին։ Բայց այդ ժամանակներում մենք թեկուզ և երկչոտ քայլերով բռնել էինք դեմոկրատիա ստեղծելու դժվարին ճանապարհը, բայց ազգայնական հողի վրա մեջտեղ եկավ Ղարաբաղի հարց, որտեղ ԼՏՊ–ն առաջարկեց ռադիկալ լուծում՝ այն է զիջումների գնով խաղաղության հաստատում, որը իմ կարծիքով արտակարգ գաղափար էր։ Սակայն քվազի–ազգայնականները (քվազի նշանակում է իբր թե) իշխանությունում շատ էին, և ԼՏՊ–ն այդ հարցում գրեթե համակիրներ չունեցավ, ու ստիպված զիջեց դիրքերը։ Իշխանության եկան նոր մարդիկ, որոնք կարճմիտ էին ու ագահ, և ստեղծվեց ավազակապետությունը։ Նրանք այպես էլ չլուծեցին այն հիմնախնդրիը, հենց որի համար էլ եկան իշխանության, այն է Ղարաբաղի հարցը։ Պարզվում է, որ նրանք այդ հարցի վրա ընդհանրապես թքած ունեն, պարզապես եկել են իրենց արագ մեծ հարստության հասնելու նպատակների համար և այս կյանքում ուզում են վայելել միլիարդատեր լինելու բերկրանքը։ Այսպիսով Հայաստան պետությունը շեղվեց իր զարգացման ուղուց։ Ներկայիս թվացյալ զարգացումը պարզապես հիմնված է երկրիդ ռեսուրսները այլ պետություններին վաճառելուց ստացված խոշոր գումարների վրա, նաև արտերկրյա աշխատուժից ու Սփյուռքից եկած օժանդակության վրա, որի մի մասը իշխանությունը լցնում է բյուջե, տալիս նպաստներ, աշխատավարձներ, կատարում է շինարարություն, ասֆալտապատում, ներկրում, իսկ մյուս մասը՝ պարզապես գրպանում։ Սա գոյություն կունենա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ երկրի ողջ ռեսուրսները չեն սպառվել ու Հայաստանը դեռևս ծախելու բան ունի։ Վկան օրինակ Թեղուտի հանքերն են, Հայաստանի Երկաթուղիները։ Այսինքն Սերժ Սարգսյանը վստահ է, որ դեռ 4 տարի էլ կկարողանա պետությունում իբր թե զարգացում ցույց տալ։ Հենց ռեսուրսները սպառվեցին, այս իշխանությունները կհեռանան, և իրենց տեղը կզիջեն արդեն կարևոր չի թե ում։ Այդ ժամանակ արդեն Հայաստան պետությունը ռեալ համախառն ներքին արդյունք չի կարողանա ընդանրապես ապահովել, քանի որ արդյունաբերություն չկա, գյուղատնտեսություն չկա, իսկ պետական ռեսուրսները սպառվել են։ Հայաստան պետությունը կընկնի ծայրահեղ աղքատության մեջ։ Բայց այստեղ ամենադրամատիկ պահը այն է, որ Սերժը և Ռոբերտը այդ ժամանակ կասեն, հիշու՞մ եք մեր ժամանակ ինչ լավ էր, ժամանակին թոշակներ էինք տալիս, ասֆալտապատում էինք և այլն, և ճիշտ դուրս կգան։ Ահա իմ պատկերացումները և ահա թե ինչու եմ կարծում, որ հիմա մենք սխալվելու իրավունք չունենք, իսկ հիմա ով էլ գա իշխանության բացի ԼՏՊ–ից, գնալու է վերոհիշյալ ճանապարհով, դա վկայում են նրանց բոլորի ծրագրերը։

----------


## Smergh

> Հարգելի Smergh, քո բերած օրինակները ինձ շատ էլ համոզիչ են թվում, ավելին, ես ամրապնդեցի իմ մեջ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրոք հրաշալի անձնավորություն է, մեծահոգի, վեհանձն… Իմ իրական պատկերացումներ կազմելու ցանկությունից մի բողոքիր, այն այդքան էլ քիչ չի Իսկ այ ամենափորձված քաղաքական գործչի առումով դու ոչ մի օրինակ չես բերել։ Եթե քեզ համար լավ մարդն ու դրական կերպարը ինչ որ կերպ ասոցիացվում է լավ քաղաքական գործչի հետ, ապա ինձ համար դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Կարծում եմ հենց հիմա միայն դրական մարդկային հատկանիշներով նախագահ ընտրելու հեչ ժամանակը չի, դա մի 100 տարի հետո՝ երբ կհասնենք իրական ժողովրդավարության։


Ես կարծում էի դու լավ գիտես մեր նորագույն պատմությունն ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական անցյալին չէի անդրադառնում: 
Պիտի ասեմ, որ  մեր քաղաքական ներկապնակից դեռևս ոչ ոք քաղաքական պայքարի ու այդ պայքարը կազմակերպելու այնպիսի փորձ չունի ինչպիսին նա: Դեռևս Մոսկվայում ուսանելիս նա կազմակերպել էր հայ ուսանողներից բաղկացած քաղաքական  մի խումբ, որը եղեռնի օրը Մոսկվայում թուրքական դեսպանատան առջև բողոքի ցույց կազմակերպեց: Դե դուք դա չեք կարող պատկերացնել այն երկրի պայմաններում, որում Եղեռնի մասին խոսելն արդեն ծանր հանցագործություն էր համարվում, իսկ գիտե՞ք ինչու, որովհետև հենց այդ երկրի հովանավորությամբ Թուրքիան և եղեռնի կազմակերպիչ պարագլուխները խուսափեցին պատասխանատվությունից, նրա օգնությամբ ու անմիջական միջամտությամբ վիժեցվեցին Սևրի դաշնագիրն ու այլ հայանպաստ բանաձևեր, մեր հայրենիքի  տարածքները նվիրաբերվեցին  1-ին համաշխարհայինում գլխովին ջաղջախված Թուրքիային, իսկ բոլշիկները խեղաթյուրելով պատմական փաստերը այդ ամենի մեղքը գցում էին Դաշնակցության վրա: Դու չգիտես թե ինչու մեր նորանկախ երկրի առաջին նախագահն ինչպիսի պաթոլոգիական ատելություն ուներ մեր ամենաազգային 100ամյա կուսակցության` Դաշնակցության հանդեպ, այն աստիճանի, որ ի լուր ամբողջ աշխարհի նրան համարեց միջազգային ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն /դեռ լավ է, որ այն ժամանակ Բին Լադենը դեռևս ԱՄՆ-ի ազդեցության ոլորտում էր, պատկերացնում է՞ք ինչ կլիներ,  եթե դա հիմա լիներ/: Կներես շեղվեցի: Վերոհիշյալ ցույցից հետո Մանուկյանն ստիպված էր ուսումը Երևանում շարունակել: Մի դրվագ նրա ուսանողական կյանքից, որը պատմել են նրա ուսանողական ընկերները:
Համալսարանի Դիլիջանյան ուսանողական պանսիոնատում հանգստանալիս ընկերները երեկույթ են կազմակերպում ու հանկարծ նկատում ,որ Վազգենը չկա,  գնում են սենյակ ու տեսնում, որ նա խորասուզվել է Անգլիայի տնտեսական զարգացմանը վերաբերվող մի գրքի մեջ: Ընկերները  հորդորում են թողնել այդ գիրքն ու գնալ իրենց հետ զվարճանալու, նա պատասխանում է.- Տղերք, մեր երկրի ապագայի համար ես մի գիրքը հազար այդպիսի երեկույթ արժե,- ու չի գնում տղաների հետ...
 Շարժման հենց սկզբից հանդիսանում էր Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի Կոորդինատորը, ասել կուզեմ, Կոմիտեի բոլոր ակցիաների սցենարների հիմնական կազմակերպիչն ու ուղղորդողը,իսկ դա նրանից էր, որ Կոմիտեում ոչ ոք բացի իրենից իր վրա այպիսի մեծ պատասխանատվություն չէր ցանկանում ու չէր կարող վերցնել: 
Որ Լևոնն ու Վազգենը տարբեր մտածողություններ ու տեսակետներ ունեին ու հիմա էլ ունեն` ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ, սակայն երկրի ճակատագրի հանդեպ այլ, ինձ համար մինչև օրս անհայտ պատկերացումներ ունեցող առաջին Նախագահի համար դեռևս Գերագույն Խորհրդի նախագահ եղած ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դարձավ անցանկալի անձ, եթե չասենք հակառակորդ: Անհրաժեշտ էր նրանից հնարավորինս շուտ ազատվել, քանի դեռ չի վեր ածվել մեր օրերի Գարիբալդիի: Սկսեցին խորամանկ ու հեռահար նշանակումները, սկզբում Վարչապետ, մտածելով` թե նա այստեղ կտապալվի, նամանավանդ անընդհատ նրա ոտքերը տրորելու պայմաններում, սակայն տեսան, որ ոչ միայն չի տապալվում` այլ կարող է այնպիսի բաներ անել, որ հետագայում դժվար կլինի նրանից ազատվելը` հեռացրին պաշտոնից: Անցավ կարճ ժամանակ ու  երկրի ղեկավարությանը պարզ դարձավ, որ պատերազմը անդառնալիորեն տանուլ է տրված` և Մանուկյանի "ֆիասկոն կատարկալ սարքելու" նպատակով նրան Պաշտպանության Նախարար նշանակեցին: Փառք Աստծո, որ այստեղ էլ Մանուկյանին հաջողվեց խառնել նրանց թղթերը: Կազմակերպական բացառիկ ընդունակություններն այստեղ էլ պետք եկան: Կարճ ժամանակում իր շուրջն համախմբեց Ռազմական բնագավառի  աչքի ընկնող Հայ ու այլազգի հրամանատարների ու ստեղծել աշխարհում ամենաբարձր որակավորում ունեցող սպայակույտը, որն էլ մեր քաջարի մարտիկներին առաջնորդում էր դեպի նորանոր հաղթանակներ: Կարճ ժամանակ անց մերոնք ազատագրեցին Լաչինը ,Քարվաճառը, Աղդամը, Ֆիզուլին: Քիչ թե շատ հայրենասեր ղեկավարությունը  նրան Ազգային Հերոսի կոչում կշնորհեր, մինչդեռ մերոնք առիթը ձեռքներից բաց չթողեցին նրան այդ պաշտոնից էլ ազատելու համար:
Հիմա ասացեք քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդը, ինչպե՞ս կարող էր այդպիսի մեծ և ազգանպաստ գործեր ղեկավարել ու կատարել:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## voter

> Արյունահեղության ոչ մի շարժառիթ չեմ տեսնում և ոչ մի պարագայում։ Այն որ ԼՏՊ–ն պատրաստվում է հեղափոխություն անել, կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ կսկսվի դա ընդհամենը քաղաքական սպեկուլյացիա է ոչ ավելին։ Ժողովուրդը հիմա բացարձակապես ագրեսիվ չի և պատրաստ էլ չի այսպես ասած «դոշ տալուն»։ Եվ օլիգարխներին չի, որ սկզբից պետք է պատժել, այլ պետք է սկսել այն պետական պաշտոնյաներից, որոնք դիրքը չարաշահելով այդ նույն օլիգարխից ավելի շատ փող են կորզում, քան օլիգարխը կվճարեր օրենքի սահմաններում։ Ավելին, շատ ու շատ բիզնեսմեններ որ հիմա ստվերում են աշխատում, դա նրանց ցանկությունը չի, այլ այս համակարգն է նրանց պարտադրում ու լավ էլ կթում է։ Այնպես որ սեղմ ժամկետներում գրագետ մարտավարություն իրականացնելով կարելի է բոլորին օրինական դաշտ բերել, բայց և «վնասազերծել» բոլոր այն պաշտոնյաներին, որոնք այս համակարգի հիմքն են հանդիսանում։ Միջին ու ցածր պաշտոնների տեր մարդկանց նույնիսկ ձեռք էլ պետք չի տալ, այդ մարդիկ շնորհակալ կլինեն այս խնամի–ծանոթ–բարեկամական բռնապետությունից ազատվելու ու առանց «ջոկողության» ազատ զարգանալու համար։ Այս ողջ երկիրը մի փոքրիկ խումբ կազմող բայց հզոր կլանի ձեռքին է, որոնք իրենց կանոնակարգված համակարգով բռնի իշխում են բոլոր ենթականերին։ Ուրիշ հարց է թե այդ ենթականերից քանիսն են, որ ավելի շատ գերադասում են ավելի քիչ եկամուտը բայց պաշտպանվածությունը ու ազատությունը քան թե վերնամասին քծնելու պարտադրանքը ու ամենավերջին աստիճանի ստորաքարշությունը։ Այս կարգի հարցերը հասկանալու ու ճշգրիտ մարտավարություն ստեղծելու համար մեծ դիվանագիտություն է պետք, այստեղ ազնվությունով հարցեր չես լուծի։ Այնպես որ լավ խորհենք, հարգելիներս


Վահ աջքի առաջ մարդը մեծանում հասունանում է, արդեն սթափ ու հանգիստ քայլերով է համաձայն գնալ ու հրապարակում օրիգարխի կաշի քերթլու կոչ անողների շարքից գոնե հանեցինք...

«Տաք պահի» այսինքն Արտեմ Սարգսյանի թարգմանության համաձայն так держать ;o)

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի վազգենականներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել հարցիս. ինչու պետք է ես հավատամ, թե Մանուկյանը նախագահ դառնալուց հետո չի թալանելու ու Լևոնից կամ Սերժից վատը չի լինելու? Միայն, խնդրում եմ, չասեք, թե նա իր գործունեությամբ ապացուցել է դա: Ապացուցելու ժամանակ ու հնարավորություն, ըստ էության, նա չի ունեցել:
> 
> Smergh-ին` ինչ նկատի ունեիք ջախջախիչ մեծամասնություն ասելով? Ովքեր եք` վազգենականներդ?


Նախ հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ, առաջին անգամ պիտի ընտրության գնաս, թե արդեն ընտրությունների մասնակցել էս։

Ամեն դեպքում, խորհուրդ կտամ ընտրությունների չգնալ, եթե դա զուտ լավ մարդ ընտրելու համար էս անում։ Լավ մարդ ընտրելու համար ծանոթության ակումբներ է պետք հաճախել։

Մանուկյանը գործ անելու համար է ուզում նախագահ դառնալ ու մենք հավատում ենք, որ նա այդ գործը կանի։ 

Մանուկյանին ընտրելով փաստացի բացառվում է նրա թալանով զբաղվելը, նույնիսկ եթե ցանկանա, քանի որ նրա ծրագիրը նախագահի պաշտոնը լուծրելն է;

Իսկ թե նա ինչ լավ, վատ բարոյական արարքներ կարող է անել ու արած լինել, տվյալ պահին էական չէ, կանի այդ գործը, կլուծարի նախագահի պաշտոնը հասցնելով Հայաստանը պառլամենտականության, դրանից հետո թեկուզ տկլոր հրապարակում պարի մեկ է հայ ժողովուրդը նրանից գոհ ու շնորհակալ է լինելու։

----------


## voter

Սմերչի ասածնեիրն Արցախյան պատերազմում Մանուկյանի դերի մասին մի բան ավելացնեմ։

Մանուկյանը կարողացավ բանակը ու քաղաքական ուժերը իրարից տարանջատել ու անկախացնել, նրանով, որ կադրային զինվորականներին ու կամավորականներին մեկ չափի տակ դրեց - կանոնավոր ԲԱՆԱԿ հասկացողության ձևավորեց։ Կամավորականները նրանք են որոնց մորուքավոր կամ ֆիդայիներ էին անվանում։

ՈՒրիշ կերպ ասած, այն ժամանակվա ՀՀՇ կուսակցության ազդեցությունը ռազմական խմբավորումների վրա, տխմարություն, որով չգիտես ինչու միչև հիմա հպարտանում են որոշ ԼՏՊի վկաներ ու ամեն կերպ հիշատատում այս կամ այն ջոկատի հրամանատարը աջակցում է ԼՏՊին, Մանուկյանը ԼՈՒԾԱՐԵՑ վերացրեց քաղաքականությունը զինվորական հագուստով ու բանակը դարձավ երկրի պաշտպանը։ 

Այս դարակազմիկ գործողությունը - անկախ նրանից թե որ քաղաքական ուժին է պատկանում Հայաստանում իշխանությանը, բանակը իր գործով է զբաղված, այն էր ինչ պետք էր աենլ ու նա արեց։

Դրա շնորհիվ մենք հաղթանակեցինք ու չընգանք մյուս սովետական հանրապետությունների նման տանգերով քաղաքացիական ռազբորկեքի մեջ, ամեն անգամ երբ մայրաքաղաքում իշխանությունը փոխվում էր, կամ ինչ որ դաշնակցական ուղղվածության հրամանատար իր տղեքին հավաքում թողնում էր Շահումյանում դիրքերը ու գնում Երևան ընկերների թասիբ պահելու։

Հիմա հուսով եմ հայ ժողովուրդը կհասկանա ու կնտրի Մանուկյանին, որ նա հերթական ճակատագրական քայլը կատարի, լուծարի նախագահի պաշտոնը կամ առնըվազն հասցնի այն ձևական կուսակցություններից ու իշխանությունից անկախ մի երևույթի, այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ սրա նրա կաշին քերթելու համար չեն սպասի, որ ընտրություններ լինի Լևոնը կամ ընկ.Վահանը գա սաղին ծեծի։ Այդ ժամ ստիպված կհասկանան, որ չկա տենց մի մեծ պապա, ինքդ պիտի հարցերը լուծես, դու էս տերը երկրի, ոչ թե ընկ.Վահանը կամ «ամենփրկիչ» ԼՏՊները ու Սերժերը... Դու չհետևես չպատժես ոչ մեկ քեզ համար դա չի անի...

Դրան հասնելու համար պետք է մարդկանց փաստի առաջ կանգնեցնել, լուծարել նախագահի պաշտոնը...

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմա հուսով եմ հայ ժողովուրդը կհասկանա ու կնտրի Մանուկյանին, որ նա հերթական ճակատագրական քայլը կատարի, լուծարի նախագահի պաշտոնը կամ առնըվազն հասցնի այն ձևական կուսակցություններից ու իշխանությունից անկախ մի երևույթի, այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ սրա նրա կաշին քերթելու համար չեն սպասի, որ ընտրություններ լինի Լևոնը կամ ընկ.Վահանը գա սաղին ծեծի։ Այդ ժամ ստիպված կհասկանան, որ չկա տենց մի մեծ պապա, ինքդ պիտի հարցերը լուծես, դու էս տերը երկրի, ոչ թե ընկ.Վահանը կամ «ամենփրկիչ» ԼՏՊները ու Սերժերը... Դու չհետևես չպատժես ոչ մեկ քեզ համար դա չի անի...
> 
> Դրան հասնելու համար պետք է մարդկանց փաստի առաջ կանգնեցնել, լուծարել նախագահի պաշտոնը...


Եվ էսքանից հետո շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ Վազգենի համակիրները Լևոնի համակիրներին մեղադրում են կռապաշտության մեջ  :Smile: :

Մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում:
Վազգենի համախոհների գրառումները չնչին բացառությամբ ցույց են տալիս, որ Վազգենի անձից անսխալական կուռք կերտողները դուք եք: Գոնե որպես մահկանացու մարդ, մի ստից ենթադրություն արեք, որ Վազգենն էլ մի ինչ որ սխալ արել է /ասենք սխալվել է, ու Լևոնի ուՎանոյի   հետ ընկերություն է արել  :LOL: /:  Էսքան սուբեկտիվ լինել չի կարելի  :Wink: : Դրանով խոսակցությունը տանում եք դեպի *փակուղի*, այն վերածելով բռի բանավեճի:  
Հաշվի առնեք այն փաստը, որ կոնկրետ այս ֆորումում բոլորս էլ քաղաքականության մասով միայն "սիրողներ" ենք, ու անմիջական ոչ մի կապ չունենք այս ամենի հետ:

----------


## Ancord

> Եվ էսքանից հետո շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ Վազգենի համակիրները Լևոնի համակիրներին մեղադրում են կռապաշտության մեջ :
> 
> Մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում:
> Վազգենի համախոհների գրառումները չնչին բացառությամբ ցույց են տալիս, որ Վազգենի անձից անսխալական կուռք կերտողները դուք եք: Գոնե որպես մահկանացու մարդ, մի ստից ենթադրություն արեք, որ Վազգենն էլ մի ինչ որ սխալ արել է /ասենք սխալվել է, ու Լևոնի ուՎանոյի   հետ ընկերություն է արել /:  Էսքան սուբեկտիվ լինել չի կարելի : Դրանով խոսակցությունը տանում եք դեպի *փակուղի*, այն վերածելով բռի բանավեճի:  
> Հաշվի առնեք այն փաստը, որ կոնկրետ այս ֆորումում բոլորս էլ քաղաքականության մասով միայն "սիրողներ" ենք, ու անմիջական ոչ մի կապ չունենք այս ամենի հետ:


Մարդու արժանիքները թվարկելը, չի նշանակում մարդուն կուռք սարքել: Ոչ ոք, չի ասում, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը անսխալական է:  
Իսկ Voter–ի խոսքերից երևում է, որ նա կուռքեր ման չի գալիս, և կցանկանար, որպեսզի լիներ նորմալ գործող համակարգ, ուր մեկ անձը(կուռքը) չի որոշելու մեր բոլորիս ճակատագիրը:

----------


## Ծով

Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական սխալներից գոնե մեկը նշիր էլի...որ համոզվեմ, որ ըստ քեզ սխալական ա  :Smile:

----------


## Սթրեյնջեր

Նախ ասեմ, որ ընտրական իրավունք ունեմ 96 թվականից:

Հարգելի Սմերչ,
90 թվականին չէին թալանում ոչ Վազգենը, ոչ մյուս Վազգենը, ոչ Լևոնը: Թե ինչ եղավ հետո` բոլորս գիտենք: Այնպես որ քո պատասխանը ինձ չի բավարարում: Լավ մարդու ու քաղաքական գործչի տարբերությունը սպառիչ կերպով բացատրեց Վիշապը, չեմ անդրադառնում: Ինչ է, Սարգսյան Վազգենը վատ մարդ էր? Հոյակապ անձնավորություն էր, ինչը, սակայն, չխանգարեց նրան հիմք դնել որոշ նողկալի երևույթների:
Դուք պնդում եք, որ Մանուկյանը չի թալանի: Չեմ հավատում: Գտնում եմ, որ թալանը մեր ցանկացած իշխանության հետ եկող արատ է, այդ իսկ պատճառով ընտրություն եմ կատարում այլ կատեգորիաներով:
Դեպի խորհրդարանական երկիր անցման մեջ վտանգավոր եմ համարում այն, որ կուսակցությունները, իշխանության հոտն առնելով, կսկսեն իրար միս կրծել: Սկի հիմա չեն յոլա գնում իրար հետ:

Խնդրում եմ ձեզ չգերագնահատել Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ձեզնից ոմանք նույնիսկ այն կարծիքն ունեն, որ նա միայնակ է հաղթել այն: Չընդլայնվեմ, քանի որ ձեզ ոչինչ չեմ համոզի: Բայց եթե դուք համառորեն ցանկանում եք անձնավորել ղարաբաղյան հաղթանակը, ապա, հավատացեք ինձ, պատերազմը հաղթել է Սամվել Բաբայանը: Դա ասում եմ որպես ականատես, որպես մասնակից, թեկուզ այն ժամանակ 14-ամյա պատանի, բայց` ամեն ինչ մեջս տպավորված: Գնացեք Արցախ ու պարզեք, թե քանի հոգի է հիշում Մանուկյանին: Շատերը նույնիսկ չգիտեն էլ, որ նա ժամանակին նախարար է եղել: Կար Վազգեն Սարգսյան ու կար Իժո` նույն Բաբայանը: Ու քիչ ավելի աղոտ, քանի որ անմիջական մասնակից չէր, կար Լևոն: Ես չեմ թերագնահատում Մանուկյանին, նա հսկայական գործ էր անում, բայց մտածել, թե նա միայնակ է հաղթել… Առանց Մանուկյան էլ էինք հաղթելու, համոզված եղեք:

Հարգելիներս, ես ընդհանուր առմամբ դրական եմ վերաբերվում Մանուկյան-մարդուն, բայց ուժեղ քաղաքական ֆիգուր չեմ համարում նրան: Նա չի էլ փորձում թաքցնել իր վրեժխնդրության զգացումը. մարդկայնորեն հասկանում եմ: Բայց հիմա սխալ տակտիկա է ընտրել: Քաղաքականության մեջ որոշակի ուժ ունի նա, 1. ում հետևից ժողովուրդ է գնում, 2. ով կարողանում է առաջ տանել այդ ժողովրդին: Այս պահին ռեալ հզոր քարոզարշավ է անում միայն Լևոնը: Նրա հետևից ժողովուրդ է գնում` բառիս բուն և փոխաբերական իմաստներով: Ու ավելի շատ է գնալու: Թե դուք գտնում եք, որ 22-ի սքանչելի երթի մասնակիցները կերակրամանի մոտ վերադարձողներ ու ռևանշիստներ են, կամ, լավագույն դեպքում` զոմբիներ? Կընդունեմ սա որպես անձնական վիրավորանք: Կկարողանա արդյոք Լևոնն առաջ տանել ժողովրդին` չգիտեմ, տեսնենք: Բայց այս պահին նա ակնհայտորեն հաղթում է: Իսկ Մանուկյանի անվերջ փաստարկա-տեսակետային մամլո ասուլիսներն արդեն զահլա են տանում: Մամլո ասուլիսներով նախագահ չեն դառնում: Մամլո ասուլիսներով կամ թեկուզ առանց դրա նախագահ դառնալ վիճակված էր միայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին` 91 թվականին: Անցել են այդ ժամանակները:
Այստեղ, եթե նկատել եք, ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չի կարողանում համոզել: Սրտանց կոչ եմ անում ձեզ` գնացեք նրա շտաբ, օգնեք, նման բաներ կազմակերպեք, միտինգ արեք, երթ արեք, թող մարդիկ դուրս գան պատշգամբ ու ողջունեն ձեզ, ժողովրդին հասցրեք ձեր խոսքը, որն, անկասկած, մեծ չափով ճշմարիտ է: Այլապես վախենամ, որ փետրվարի 20-ին նայելու եք ձեր "ջախջախիչ մեծամասնության" հավաքած մի քանի տոկոսին, խորը հոգոց հանեք ու ասեք` Էս անգամ էլ չստացվեց, էլի էս Լևոնն էկավ ու ամեն ինչ հարամ արեց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես կարծում էի դու լավ գիտես մեր նորագույն պատմությունն ու հենց այդ պատճառով էլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական անցյալին չէի անդրադառնում: 
> Պիտի ասեմ, որ  մեր քաղաքական ներկապնակից դեռևս ոչ ոք քաղաքական պայքարի ու այդ պայքարը կազմակերպելու այնպիսի փորձ չունի ինչպիսին նա: Դեռևս Մոսկվայում ուսանելիս նա կազմակերպել էր հայ ուսանողներից բաղկացած քաղաքական  մի խումբ, որը եղեռնի օրը Մոսկվայում թուրքական դեսպանատան առջև բողոքի ցույց կազմակերպեց: Դե դուք դա չեք կարող պատկերացնել այն երկրի պայմաններում, որում Եղեռնի մասին խոսելն արդեն ծանր հանցագործություն էր համարվում, իսկ գիտե՞ք ինչու, որովհետև հենց այդ երկրի հովանավորությամբ Թուրքիան և եղեռնի կազմակերպիչ պարագլուխները խուսափեցին պատասխանատվությունից, նրա օգնությամբ ու անմիջական միջամտությամբ վիժեցվեցին Սևրի դաշնագիրն ու այլ հայանպաստ բանաձևեր, մեր հայրենիքի  տարածքները նվիրաբերվեցին  1-ին համաշխարհայինում գլխովին ջաղջախված Թուրքիային, իսկ բոլշիկները խեղաթյուրելով պատմական փաստերը այդ ամենի մեղքը գցում էին Դաշնակցության վրա: Դու չգիտես թե ինչու մեր նորանկախ երկրի առաջին նախագահն ինչպիսի պաթոլոգիական ատելություն ուներ մեր ամենաազգային 100ամյա կուսակցության` Դաշնակցության հանդեպ, այն աստիճանի, որ ի լուր ամբողջ աշխարհի նրան համարեց միջազգային ահաբեկչական կազմակերպություն /դեռ լավ է, որ այն ժամանակ Բին Լադենը դեռևս ԱՄՆ-ի ազդեցության ոլորտում էր, պատկերացնում է՞ք ինչ կլիներ,  եթե դա հիմա լիներ/: Կներես շեղվեցի: Վերոհիշյալ ցույցից հետո Մանուկյանն ստիպված էր ուսումը Երևանում շարունակել: Մի դրվագ նրա ուսանողական կյանքից, որը պատմել են նրա ուսանողական ընկերները:
> Համալսարանի Դիլիջանյան ուսանողական պանսիոնատում հանգստանալիս ընկերները երեկույթ են կազմակերպում ու հանկարծ նկատում ,որ Վազգենը չկա,  գնում են սենյակ ու տեսնում, որ նա խորասուզվել է Անգլիայի տնտեսական զարգացմանը վերաբերվող մի գրքի մեջ: Ընկերները  հորդորում են թողնել այդ գիրքն ու գնալ իրենց հետ զվարճանալու, նա պատասխանում է.- Տղերք, մեր երկրի ապագայի համար ես մի գիրքը հազար այդպիսի երեկույթ արժե,- ու չի գնում տղաների հետ...
>  Շարժման հենց սկզբից հանդիսանում էր Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեի Կոորդինատորը, ասել կուզեմ, Կոմիտեի բոլոր ակցիաների սցենարների հիմնական կազմակերպիչն ու ուղղորդողը,իսկ դա նրանից էր, որ Կոմիտեում ոչ ոք բացի իրենից իր վրա այպիսի մեծ պատասխանատվություն չէր ցանկանում ու չէր կարող վերցնել: 
> Որ Լևոնն ու Վազգենը տարբեր մտածողություններ ու տեսակետներ ունեին ու հիմա էլ ունեն` ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ, սակայն երկրի ճակատագրի հանդեպ այլ, ինձ համար մինչև օրս անհայտ պատկերացումներ ունեցող առաջին Նախագահի համար դեռևս Գերագույն Խորհրդի նախագահ եղած ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դարձավ անցանկալի անձ, եթե չասենք հակառակորդ: Անհրաժեշտ էր նրանից հնարավորինս շուտ ազատվել, քանի դեռ չի վեր ածվել մեր օրերի Գարիբալդիի: Սկսեցին խորամանկ ու հեռահար նշանակումները, սկզբում Վարչապետ, մտածելով` թե նա այստեղ կտապալվի, նամանավանդ անընդհատ նրա ոտքերը տրորելու պայմաններում, սակայն տեսան, որ ոչ միայն չի տապալվում` այլ կարող է այնպիսի բաներ անել, որ հետագայում դժվար կլինի նրանից ազատվելը` հեռացրին պաշտոնից: Անցավ կարճ ժամանակ ու  երկրի ղեկավարությանը պարզ դարձավ, որ պատերազմը անդառնալիորեն տանուլ է տրված` և Մանուկյանի "ֆիասկոն կատարկալ սարքելու" նպատակով նրան Պաշտպանության Նախարար նշանակեցին: Փառք Աստծո, որ այստեղ էլ Մանուկյանին հաջողվեց խառնել նրանց թղթերը: Կազմակերպական բացառիկ ընդունակություններն այստեղ էլ պետք եկան: Կարճ ժամանակում իր շուրջն համախմբեց Ռազմական բնագավառի  աչքի ընկնող Հայ ու այլազգի հրամանատարների ու ստեղծել աշխարհում ամենաբարձր որակավորում ունեցող սպայակույտը, որն էլ մեր քաջարի մարտիկներին առաջնորդում էր դեպի նորանոր հաղթանակներ: Կարճ ժամանակ անց մերոնք ազատագրեցին Լաչինը ,Քարվաճառը, Աղդամը, Ֆիզուլին: Քիչ թե շատ հայրենասեր ղեկավարությունը  նրան Ազգային Հերոսի կոչում կշնորհեր, մինչդեռ մերոնք առիթը ձեռքներից բաց չթողեցին նրան այդ պաշտոնից էլ ազատելու համար:
> Հիմա ասացեք քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդը, ինչպե՞ս կարող էր այդպիսի մեծ և ազգանպաստ գործեր ղեկավարել ու կատարել:


Պետք չի ինձ մեղադրել նորագույն պատմությունը չիմանալու մեջ, այդ նորագույն պատմության մեջ ես եղել եմ և կամ որպես Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ու ակտիվորեն հետևել եմ քաղաքական գործընթացներին այնքանով՝ ինչքանով որ կարողացել եմ։ Ես չեմ վիճում որ ժամանակին Մանուկյանը լավ գործեր է արել, չեմ վիճում որ նա կարող է և հայրենասեր է, կարող եմ շատ շատ կասկածի տակ դնել այն, որ նրա տակը փորելու համար նրան վարչապետ կամ պաշտպանության նախարար նշանակեցին, որ նա երկրի հետ կործանվի :LOL: , էդ դեպքում եկեք Լևոնին նախագահ ընտրենք, որ ձախողվի պետության հետ միասին, ու հետո ժողովրդով կծեծենք նրան :Hands Up: ։
Ես հավանաբար հստակ չեմ կարողանում բացատրել, որ բացի ձեր նշած լավ բաներից ու պատմության մեջ դրական կերպար լինելուց գոյություն ունի նաև ծրագիր, մարտավարություն, քաղաքական դիրքորոշում, հայացքներ… ես խոսում եմ վերջիններիս մասին ու ներկայի մասին, իսկ դուք անընդհատ թե նա ժամանակին լավ գործեր է արել, լավ մարդ է, և այլն…




> Վահ աջքի առաջ մարդը մեծանում հասունանում է, արդեն սթափ ու հանգիստ քայլերով է համաձայն գնալ ու հրապարակում օրիգարխի կաշի քերթլու կոչ անողների շարքից գոնե հանեցինք...
> 
> «Տաք պահի» այսինքն Արտեմ Սարգսյանի թարգմանության համաձայն так держать ;o)


Սարկազմի իմաստը չհասկացա, ես հայտնել եմ իմ կարծիքը՝ թե ինչպես կուզեի որ լիներ, և նաև ինչպես կարող է լինել ներկա թեկնածուների ու նրանց հնարավորությունների շրջանակում։ Ես իրականում դիկտատուրայի կողմնակից եմ, այս հասարակության ու համակարգի մեջի կեղտերը դեմոկրատական լուծումներով մաքրելը շատ ջուր կքաշի, պարզապես դիկտատորական հայացքներով թեկնածու չկա, որ պարզապես մի քանի տարի օրենքները *թելադրի*, ոչ թե առաջարկի, որ հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ մտնի, որ օրենքով ապրելը շատ ավելի օգտակար է, քան սրան նրան լավություն անելով, բարեխոսելով, ծանոթ մեջ գցելով ապրելը։ 80–90 տարվա խրոնիկական հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք այդպես հեշտ չի բուժելը։ Իսկ կաշի քերթելու մասին… թերևս կան մարդիկ, պետական ապարատում, որոնց առնվազն ցմահ է պետք տալ։ Որոշ երևույթներ կան, որոնք պետական հանցագործությունից բացի այլ կերպ չի կարելի անվանել, ու այս երևույթները բացառելու համար կաշի քերթելը … սա քո միտքն էր, բայց գուցե էլի վատ չի :Ok:

----------


## Smergh

> ...ասեք` Էս անգամ էլ չստացվեց, էլի էս Լևոնն էկավ ու ամեն ինչ հարամ արեց:


Այ հենց այս միտքը շատ դիպուկ ես ասում, բայց դա միայն մենք չենք ասելու, այլ բոլորը, ովքեր ցանկանում են ես երկիրը երկիր դարձնել, բացի իշխանություններից: Վերջինների շատ էլ սրտովն է այդպիսի հակառակորդ ունենալը, որի վրա հատորներով կոմպրոմատ ունեն ու ոնց որ 2003-ին Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին բերեցին երկրորդ փուլ`նրա հանդիպումներին հանրապետականների միջոցով ոչխարամորթություններ կազմակերպելով` այնպես էլ հիմա կվարվեն Լևոնի հետ: Բայց սա իրենց համար պահեստային տարբերակ է, այն դեպքի համար, եթե ստիպված լինեն երկրորդ փուլ անցկացնելու, այսինքն եթե չհաջողվի Սերժին առջին փուլով իրենց նախանշած ծրագրով Նախագահ կարգելը:Ես լավ Հաշվարկել եմ իշխանությունների քայլերն ու եկել այնպիսի եզրահանգման, որ նրանց շնորհիվ  այսօր Լևոնն ու նրան սատարող ուժերն անկախ իրենց կամքից աշխատում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի օգտին: 
Ականջներիդ օղ արեք, ինչպես 1996 թվականին Վազգեն Սարգսյանն էր ասում թե` " 100 տոկոս էլ որ հավաքեիք մեկ ա չէինք թողնելու..."  այդ բումերանգը ձեզ է խփելու ու թեկուզ ազգովին էլ Լևոնը հաղթի`  20տոկոսը կլինի նրան հատկացվելիք ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշը ու ցավալին այն է, որ այդ ժամանակ ընտրողների մեծ մասը չի ափսոսա, որ Լևոնի հետ այդպես են վարվել, այլ ասելու են իրեն տեղն ա, բա ինչո՞ւ էր ինքն ուրիշի հետ այդպես վարվում:

----------

Բիձա (13.08.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լավ , մի հարց Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներին , ասեք խնդրեմ , ձեր կարծիքով ինչ է անելու Վազգեն Մանուկյան , երբ ընտրությունները կեղծվեն , իսկ ընտրությունները անպայման կկեղծվեն :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ , մի հարց Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներին , ասեք խնդրեմ , ձեր կարծիքով ինչ է անելու Վազգեն Մանուկյան , երբ ընտրությունները կեղծվեն , իսկ ընտրությունները անպայման կկեղծվեն :


Դա արդեն Վազգենի անելիքը չէ: Պետք է ժողովուրդն իր տված ձայներին տեր կանգնի: 

*Վաղը՝ ամսի 26-ին, «Անի» հյուրանոցի Անի սրահում տեղի կունենա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպում:* Եկեք, ձեր հարցերը տվեք:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դե ժողովուրդը վերջին բոլոր ընտրություններին այդպես էլ չկարողացավ տեր կանգնել իր ձայներին , եթե շարունակվի նույն քաղաքականությունը , թե ժողովուրդը պետք ա տեր կանգնի , ուրեմն մեր նոր նախագահը սաղ էլ գիտեն ով ա դառնալու , ուրեմն մեզ ոչ Վազգեն Մանուկյան ա պետք , ոչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան , ոչ էլ որևէ ուրիշ մեկը : Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կարծիքը այս հարցի շուրջ : Ինչ է պետք անել կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո :
Հ.Գ. Վաղվա ասուլիսը կարծում եմ չի կայանա , Մանուկյանի մերձավորներից մեկի առողջական վիճակի կտրուկ վատթարացման պատճառով :

----------


## voter

> Եվ էսքանից հետո շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ Վազգենի համակիրները Լևոնի համակիրներին մեղադրում են կռապաշտության մեջ :
> 
> Մի փոքրիկ դիտարկում:
> Վազգենի համախոհների գրառումները չնչին բացառությամբ ցույց են տալիս, որ Վազգենի անձից անսխալական կուռք կերտողները դուք եք: Գոնե որպես մահկանացու մարդ, մի ստից ենթադրություն արեք, որ Վազգենն էլ մի ինչ որ սխալ արել է /ասենք սխալվել է, ու Լևոնի ուՎանոյի   հետ ընկերություն է արել /:  Էսքան սուբեկտիվ լինել չի կարելի : Դրանով խոսակցությունը տանում եք դեպի *փակուղի*, այն վերածելով բռի բանավեճի:  
> Հաշվի առնեք այն փաստը, որ կոնկրետ այս ֆորումում բոլորս էլ քաղաքականության մասով միայն "սիրողներ" ենք, ու անմիջական ոչ մի կապ չունենք այս ամենի հետ:


Կռապաշտշ գնահատում է անձը իսկ մենք խոսում ենք ԱՆԵԼԻՔՆԵՐԻ մասին, բարի եղեք կարդալ ամողջ թեմանա, չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ կընկալեք ինչու համար են Վազգեն Մանուկայնի կողմնակիցները նրա ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՆԵՐԸ ու նույնիսկ ինքա Մանուկյանը իր անձից բարձր դնում։

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական սխալներից գոնե մեկը նշիր էլի...որ համոզվեմ, որ ըստ քեզ սխալական ա


Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին տեղի տալը ու վարչապետի պաշտոնից հրաժարական տալը, ինճպես նաև պաշտպանության նախարարի պաշտոնից հրաժարվելը, երբ գործն փաստացի արված էր ու Արցախի ազատագրումը մեծ տեմպերով առաջ էր ընդանում...

Մի սխալ ել կասեմ, այն որ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին իր, Մանուկյանի աներոջ խորհրդով Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեում ներգրավելու երաշխավորագիր տալը...

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Նախ ասեմ, որ ընտրական իրավունք ունեմ 96 թվականից:
> 
> Հարգելի Սմերչ,
> 90 թվականին չէին թալանում ոչ Վազգենը, ոչ մյուս Վազգենը, ոչ Լևոնը: Թե ինչ եղավ հետո` բոլորս գիտենք: Այնպես որ քո պատասխանը ինձ չի բավարարում: Լավ մարդու ու քաղաքական գործչի տարբերությունը սպառիչ կերպով բացատրեց Վիշապը, չեմ անդրադառնում: Ինչ է, Սարգսյան Վազգենը վատ մարդ էր? Հոյակապ անձնավորություն էր, ինչը, սակայն, չխանգարեց նրան հիմք դնել որոշ նողկալի երևույթների:
> Դուք պնդում եք, որ Մանուկյանը չի թալանի: Չեմ հավատում: Գտնում եմ, որ թալանը մեր ցանկացած իշխանության հետ եկող արատ է, այդ իսկ պատճառով ընտրություն եմ կատարում այլ կատեգորիաներով:
> Դեպի խորհրդարանական երկիր անցման մեջ վտանգավոր եմ համարում այն, որ կուսակցությունները, իշխանության հոտն առնելով, կսկսեն իրար միս կրծել: Սկի հիմա չեն յոլա գնում իրար հետ:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ ձեզ չգերագնահատել Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ձեզնից ոմանք նույնիսկ այն կարծիքն ունեն, որ նա միայնակ է հաղթել այն: Չընդլայնվեմ, քանի որ ձեզ ոչինչ չեմ համոզի: Բայց եթե դուք համառորեն ցանկանում եք անձնավորել ղարաբաղյան հաղթանակը, ապա, հավատացեք ինձ, պատերազմը հաղթել է Սամվել Բաբայանը: Դա ասում եմ որպես ականատես, որպես մասնակից, թեկուզ այն ժամանակ 14-ամյա պատանի, բայց` ամեն ինչ մեջս տպավորված: Գնացեք Արցախ ու պարզեք, թե քանի հոգի է հիշում Մանուկյանին: Շատերը նույնիսկ չգիտեն էլ, որ նա ժամանակին նախարար է եղել: Կար Վազգեն Սարգսյան ու կար Իժո` նույն Բաբայանը: Ու քիչ ավելի աղոտ, քանի որ անմիջական մասնակից չէր, կար Լևոն: Ես չեմ թերագնահատում Մանուկյանին, նա հսկայական գործ էր անում, բայց մտածել, թե նա միայնակ է հաղթել… Առանց Մանուկյան էլ էինք հաղթելու, համոզված եղեք:
> 
> ...


Նախ և առաջ, ես ու կարծում եմ Մանուկայնի բոլոր մյուս կողմնակիցները ինչ որ մեկի ետևից գնալու ցանկություն ու անհրաժեշտություն չունեն, նրանք բոլորը գիտակից մարդիկ են ու ունեն իրենց համոզմունքները ում ասես ծարավ կտանեն առու ծարավ էլ հետ կբերեն։

Այն է մենք ունենք գաղափարներ ու ցանկանում ենք տեսնել այդ գաղափարները իրականացած ու այդ իրականացնելու ամենահարմար գործիքը Մանուկյան Վազգենն է։

Ինչ գաղափար ունեն ԼՏՊի կամ Սերժի կողմնակիցները – միայն մեկ, ՄԵՐ ԴԵՄ ԽԱՂ ՉԿԱ։ Դա նշանակում է, մենք ԴԵՄՔ ԼՏՊի մոտ իրենցհամարում են քաղաքական դեմք Սերժանտները ՀԱՐՈՒՍՏ դեմք, իսկ մնացած հայ ժողովուրդը՞, մնածացը մարդ են մի բան կանենք իրանց համար կապրեն էլի։

Պատերազմը հաղթանակել է ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ, ոչ անձամբ Մանուկյանը, ոչ Սյամոն, ոչ սպարապետ Սարգսյանը հաղթող զորավար,թագավորի կարգավիճակ ստանալու իրավունք չունի, առավել ևս ԼՏՊն, կամ որևէ արցախյան ջոկատի հրամանատար չի կարող մյուսից ավելին արած լինի, ճակատը միասնական են պահում, որ հաղթանակեն ու ամեն մեկը իր ներդրումն է անում միասնական գործում։ Եթե որևէ մեկը իրեն վերագրի հաղթանակը, թքեք դրա երեսին...

Հարցը ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՉԱԿԱՆ գործունեության մեջ էր, որը դարակազմիկ էր ու հիմա էլ հայաստանի գոյությունը կախված է նրանից, ով է ի վիճակի խուսափել «տղեքի» մեջ րազբիրատ սկսելու փոխարեն,  ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻ, որ ամեն մեկը իր անելիքի ու ունակության չափով միասնական գործին ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱԶԱՏ ու ՈՒԺԵՂ պետության կայացմանը նպաստի։

Այդքան մարդ ու ռեսուրս չունենք, որ մի մասին վտարենք իսկ մյուսը սախ գործը անի, ամեն շնիցել մազ պետք է պոկել ու հանուն հայրենիքի ծառայեցնել։

Միտինգ անելու ժամանակը կգա, եթե պետք լինի կազմակերպել ազգային անհընազանդություն ընտրությունների կեղծողների դեմ։ ԼՏՊի հիմիկվա երթերը զուտ նախընտրական ՔԱՐՈԶ են, որ միայն նրանց վրա է գործում, որոնք տելեվիզորի ռեկլամը նայում են ու միանգամից վազում են այդ ապրանքը առնեն, որ գովազդվում է, քանի որ բոլորը դա առնում են։ Իսկ պետք է իրենց այդ ապրանքը թե ոչ ու ինչ են անելու, չեն էլ մտածում։

----------


## voter

> Դե ժողովուրդը վերջին բոլոր ընտրություններին այդպես էլ չկարողացավ տեր կանգնել իր ձայներին , եթե շարունակվի նույն քաղաքականությունը , թե ժողովուրդը պետք ա տեր կանգնի , ուրեմն մեր նոր նախագահը սաղ էլ գիտեն ով ա դառնալու , ուրեմն մեզ ոչ Վազգեն Մանուկյան ա պետք , ոչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան , ոչ էլ որևէ ուրիշ մեկը : Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կարծիքը այս հարցի շուրջ : Ինչ է պետք անել կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո :
> Հ.Գ. Վաղվա ասուլիսը կարծում եմ չի կայանա , Մանուկյանի մերձավորներից մեկի առողջական վիճակի կտրուկ վատթարացման պատճառով :


96ին ով իշխանություններին այդքան լավ քարդ բլանշ տվեց ու գնաց ոստիկանների վրա ու պառլամենտ գրավելու դեռ պետք է պատասխանի պատմությունը։

Այդ քարդ բլանշի պատճառով ԼՏՊԻ հաղթանակի մասին ոչ մեկ բան չասեց ու կեղծիոքների համար չափսոսեցին, քանի որ քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդներով չէ, որ պայքարում էին։

Իսկ որնէ քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդը, արդեն նշել էմ http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=549866&postcount=51, փորձարկված է սեձական կաշվի վրա – գործադուլ, դասադուլ, սիրուն սափրած կյանքը իշխանավորների անարխիայի ու կատվածի հասվնելով, թեկուզ և դա ՉՈՐՍ տարի տևեց, բայց մենէ մեր ուզածին հասանք ու 91ին առանց հրապարակներում տանգերի հետ կռիվ անելու, ինչպես պրագայում, գերմանիայում, մերձբալթիկայում, կամ վրաստանում էր, Հայաստանը անկախացավ ու նույնիսկ թուրքիան այդ անկախ հայաստանը ստիպված էր ճանաչել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դա արդեն Վազգենի անելիքը չէ: Պետք է ժողովուրդն իր տված ձայներին տեր կանգնի:


Ամաչելով եմ ասում, բայց մեր ներկայիս ժողովուրդը գլոբալ առումով նման է թույլ ու սենտիմանետալ կնոջը, ով կարողանում, ֆռռացնում է ու… Հիմա էլ քաղաքական դաշտում մեծամասամբ քաղաքական դոնժուաններ են, ֆռռացնելու մեծ վարպետներ։ Մեր ժողովուրդը վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ եք հիշում, որ ոտքի կանգնի ու պահանջի իր իրավունքները հարգել։ Խաբված հուսալքված կինը արդեն համոզված է, որ իսկական տղամարդ գոյություն չունի :LOL:  Այպես որ ժողովուրդը իր ձայներին հազիվ թե տեր կանգնի։ Տանող, ոգեշնչող, ոգևորող ուժ է պետք, թե չե հիմա նրանք, որոնց հետ քիչ թե շատ հույս ենք կապում թե Վազգենը, թե Լևոնը էլի նույն կերպ մարդկանց ասում են թե «ես իմ խոսքն եմ ասում, մնացածը դուք պիտի անեք»։ Թուլության հոտ է գալիս, ու խաղի ամբողջ սխալն այն է, որ նրանք իրենց առանձնացնում են ժողովրդից։ Եթե մեկը հայտնվեր, ու նույն ծրագրերն ու քարոզները բարձրաձայներ ու ասեր *մենք* պիտի էս անենք, *մենք* պիտի պահանջնեք, այ դա կլիներ հոգեբանական մեծ ազդեցություն, նույնիսկ մարդիկ քնից կարթնանային ու հեղափոխություն էլ կանեին եթե հարկ լիներ։ Իսկ հիմա զուր հույսեր ենք կապում, ձեզ թվում է միլիարդների եկամուտներ ու արդեն հարստություն դիզած մարդիկ հենց այնպես կզիջեն իրենց տեղը որևէ մեկին, հարկ լինի 100%-ով էլ կկեղծեն արդյունքները, տո Դավիթ Կոպերֆիլդին էլ կբերեն որ ֆոկուս անի, ու ձայների տեղերը միանգամից փոխվեն իրենց ուզածով։ 
Ո՞վ է պատրաստ հեղափոխության, հը՞ :Wink:  :Tongue:  Էհ, գորիսցիները ասում են ՝«տհա լիլ ա, տհա տի ըլի», Այդպես եղել է, և այդպես էլ կլինի :Xeloq:  
Հ.Գ. էսօր հույսս չեմ հիշում թե քնելուց առաջ ուր եմ դրել, կարող ա՞ կորցրել եմ :Think:

----------


## Ancord

> Լավ , մի հարց Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներին , ասեք խնդրեմ , ձեր կարծիքով ինչ է անելու Վազգեն Մանուկյան , երբ ընտրությունները կեղծվեն , իսկ ընտրությունները անպայման կկեղծվեն :


Կարծում եմ, որ հիմա ավելի նպաստավոր պայմաններ են իշխանությունը փոխելու համար, քան ասենք 96թ.-ին: Ոչ թե, որ իշխանությունները հիմա ավելի լավն են, այլ ժամանակներն են փոխվել, հիմա արևմուտքի կարծիքը ավելի են հաշվի առնում և դժվար թե տանկեր հանեն ժողովրդի դեմ և մասսայական ծեծ ու ջարդ ու ձերբակալումներ լինեն: 




> Խնդրում եմ ձեզ չգերագնահատել Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ձեզնից ոմանք նույնիսկ այն կարծիքն ունեն, որ նա միայնակ է հաղթել այն: Չընդլայնվեմ, քանի որ ձեզ ոչինչ չեմ համոզի: Բայց եթե դուք համառորեն ցանկանում եք անձնավորել ղարաբաղյան հաղթանակը, ապա, հավատացեք ինձ, պատերազմը հաղթել է Սամվել Բաբայանը: Դա ասում եմ որպես ականատես, որպես մասնակից, թեկուզ այն ժամանակ 14-ամյա պատանի, բայց` ամեն ինչ մեջս տպավորված: Գնացեք Արցախ ու պարզեք, թե քանի հոգի է հիշում Մանուկյանին: Շատերը նույնիսկ չգիտեն էլ, որ նա ժամանակին նախարար է եղել: Կար Վազգեն Սարգսյան ու կար Իժո` նույն Բաբայանը: Ու քիչ ավելի աղոտ, քանի որ անմիջական մասնակից չէր, կար Լևոն: Ես չեմ թերագնահատում Մանուկյանին, նա հսկայական գործ էր անում, բայց մտածել, թե նա միայնակ է հաղթել… Առանց Մանուկյան էլ էինք հաղթելու, համոզված եղեք:


Նորից եմ կրկնում, այստեղ ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ 88թ.-ի շարժումը, պատերազմի հաղթանակները ամբողջովին ՎՄ-ի շնորհիվ է, դրանք մեր ամբողջ ժողովրդի հաղթանակներն են , բայց պետք չէ նսեմացնել ՎՄ-ի դերը: Միգուցե դուք չեք հիշում շատ բաներ, միգուցե շատերը չեն հիշում, բաց կան փաստեր, որոնք անհերքելի են: ՎՄ-ի դերը Ղարաբաղյան շարժման մեջ հսկայական է եղել, ինչ վերաբերվում է պատերազմին, ես չեմ կիսում ձեր այն կարծիքը, որ միևնույն է մենք հաղթելու էինք այդ պատերազմում, եթե ՊՆ չլիներ ՎՄ-ը: Կան բազմաթիվ հրապարակումներ այդ ժամանակներ մասին: Եթե հետաքրքվում եք, կարող եք կարդալ  http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/DownloadFile/74arm-Girq_[Haykakan_erazanqy].DOC
Այստեղ այդ ժամանակվա թերթերի հրապարակումներ են, որոնցից մեկից մի փոքրիկ հատված մեջ բերեմ (ՎՄ-ի կողմնակիցների մեկնաբանությունները չեն) 
“1992 թ. ի ամռանը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը ողբերգություն էր ապրում, մեկ ամսում ադրբեջանական զորքերը գրավեցին Շահումյանն ու Մարդակերտը, հայերի կողմից վերահսկվող տարածքների մոտ 50տոկոսը: Թվում էր` ևս մեկ ճիգ, և ղարաբաղյան հարցը կլուծվի վերջնականապես:  
Հենց այդ ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դարձավ Հայաստանի պաշտպանության նախարար, և պատերազմի ընթացքը սկսեց աստիճանաբար փոխվել:ԽՍՀՄ ցամաքային զորքերի շտաբի պետի տեղակալ Տեր-Գրիգորյանցի ակտիվ մասնակցությամբ կազմավորվեց փոքրաթիվ, բայց մարտունակ բանակ: 1992թ. աշնանից սկսած հաջողվեց կասեցնել ադրբեջանցիների առաջխաղացումը, 1993թ. գարնանը հայերը հակահարձակման անցան և արդեն օգոստոսին ջախջախեցին ադրբեջանական բանակի հիմնական հարվածային ուժերը:”     
Պավել Ֆեյգենհաուեր
Սեգոդնյա
Հ.Գ. – Հարցազրույցը կայացել է նախքան նախագահ Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից Վ. Մանուկյանին պաշտոնաթող անելու հրամանագրի ստորագրվելը:
§Երկիր¦, 1993, 27 օգոստոսի


Երկու բան էլ եմ ուզում ավելացնել, առաջինը` թալանի մասին, ՎՄ-ն եղել է Վարչապետ և այն ժամանակ հավատացեք շատ նպատավոր պայմաններ էին թալանի համար, բայց նա հրաժարական տվեց և դուրս եկավ, երկրորդը` լիդեռության և ուժեղ քաղաքական ֆիգուրի մասին, եթե նա լիդեր չլիներ, չէր կարող 88թ.-ի շարժումը ղեկավարել,  պատերազմում հաղթանակներ տանել, 96թ. ղեկավարել և այլն:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չէ , սենց չի կարող շարունակվել , վերջը էկել ա , իսկ հեղափոխության ես պատրաստ եմ :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ , սենց չի կարող շարունակվել , վերջը էկել ա , իսկ հեղափոխության ես պատրաստ եմ :


Տաաաակ, էլ ով կա, ուրեմն մինչև ընտրությունները հեղափոխություն ենք անում, ու ոչ ոքի չենք թողում նախագահ դառնա, մինչև Ռաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի ներկայացրած բոլոր հարցերին անկեղծորեն չպատասխանեն :Hands Up: , ջոկում ենք ամենահամոզիչ պատասխաները ներկայացրած թեկնածուին, ու փորձնական 6 ամիս ժամկետով նշանակում ենք նախագահ, եթե իրեն արդարացրեց, ապա աշխատավարձը բարձրացնում ենք ու 4 տարով կոնտրակտ կապում, չէ՝ յալլա :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չէ , տենց չի ստացվի  :Smile:  մինչև ընտրությունները ժողովրդին ոտքի հանելն անհնար է , պետք ա , որ կեղծվեն ընտրությունները , նոր հուզումներ սկսվեն , էտ ժամանակ էլ հեղափոխություն կանենք  :Cool:

----------


## voter

> Գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր նախագահի դեպքում իշխանությունը կարող է լինել անարդար, եթե չի վերահսկում ինչ-որ մեկը: Ո՞վ պետք է վերահսկի իշխանությունը, *իհարկե, ժողովուրդը պետք է վերահսկի*, բայց ժողովուրդը նման հնարավորություն չունի: Ընտրությունների ժամանակ իր ձայնը մեծ նշանակություն չունի, հանրաքվեի իրավունք չունի, այսինքն՝ իշխանության վերահսկողություն չկա: Մնում է հուսալ, որ այն մարդը, ով կլինի նախագահ, պետք է լինի այնքան պարկեշտ ու սկզբունքային, որ կարողանա օրենքները օգտագործել, բայց *դա քաղաքական մոտեցում չէ:*


 http://www.azg.am/AM/2008012501

----------


## voter

Իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյոք մեզ բանակ հարկավոր է, թե ոչ, ապա նա հիշեցրեց, որ ՚մենք երբեք Շվեյցարիա չենք դառնա մեր տարածաշրջանի պայմաններումՙ: ՚Մեզ հարկավոր է ունենալ հզոր բանակ, հակառակ դեպքում չենք ունենա Հայստան, Ղարաբաղ: Պետք է հիշել, որ բանակում ծառայելը պետք է հպարտություն լինի, հաճույք, բոլորը պետք է ցանկանան ծառայել բանակում: Իսկ դրա ահմար հարկավոր է համապատասխան մթնոլորտՙ,- կարծում է Մանուկյանը: Այն հայտարարությունները, թե առանց բանակի հնարավոր է գոյատեւել մեր տարածաշրջանում, Մանուկյանի կարծիքով, նման հայտարարություններ անողները ՚ընդամենը խաղում են ժողովրդի թուլությունների վրաՙ: 

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=IssuePrint&id=56805

----------


## voter

Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անցած ճանապարհը։
Ինց համար զուտ հետաքրքիր էր տեղեկանալ Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմության, որոշ հայտնի մանրամասների, որոնց վրա լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ հիմա նայում։

http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121

----------


## Ancord

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անցած ճանապարհը։
> Ինց համար զուտ հետաքրքիր էր տեղեկանալ Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմության, որոշ հայտնի մանրամասների, որոնց վրա լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ եմ հիմա նայում։
> 
> http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121


Ընդհանրապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կայքում շատ հետաքրքիր նյութեր կան սկսած 1988թ. Շարժման մասին մինչև վերջին ժամանակների մասին: Այս ամենը պատմություն է և ես խորհուրդ կտայ, որ այն երիտասարդները, որոնց հետաքրքրում է քաղաքականությունը կարդային դրանք: Իմ կարծիքով շատ բաների պատասխաններ կան այնտեղ:

----------


## voter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8obQkX7GIE
Մանուկյանի Շանթին տված հարցազրույցից մի դրվագ

----------


## voter

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վիրահայության ու Վրաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների մասին
http://elections.a1plus.am/news/255/

----------


## keyboard

Հիշում եմ, հորաքրոջս ամուսինը պատմում էր խարաբաղյան կռիվներից ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այդ գործում ունեցած մեծ ավանդից: Հորաքրոջս ամուսինը, իր ընտանիքը, մեր ընտանիքը մի խոսքով բոլոր բարեկամները և այն մարդիկ որոնք իսկապես ճանաչում էին պրն. Վ. Մանուկյանին ընտրել էին նրան, բայց ընտրությունների հետո հորաքրոջս ամուսինը պարզեց, որ բոլոր այն ընտրատարածքներից, որոնցից մենք ընտրել էինք պրն. Վ.Մանուկյանը հավաքել էլ 0 կրկնում եմ 0 ձայն, այդ ժամանակվանից հայրս ասաց, որ մեր եկրկրում արդար ընտրություններ կլինեն միայն երբ <<Kagda rak svistnet>> ժամանակ: 
Իսկ հեղափոխության մասին մեր մտորումները անհնար է իրականացնել ըստ իս, որտև ուղղակի ցուցադրական բաներ են խոսքի   ազատություն և այլն, ուղղակի եթե Ստալինյան ժամանակներում բացեյբաց էին աքսորում հիմա ուղղակի մի քանի հոգու ծեծում են վախեցնում ու մնացածները խելոքանում են, դրա համար ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը իվիճակի չէ հեղափոխություն անելու, ելնելով թեկուզ միայն այն բանից, որ մեր ժողովուրդը համախմբված չէ:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, իրոք որ, ունի հեռանկարներ մեր երկիրը գոնե անդունդի բերանին կանգնեցնելու համար մնացած ոչ մի թեկնածուի մոտ այդ գաղափարներն ու հնարավորությունները չեմ տեսնում: :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հիշում եմ, հորաքրոջս ամուսինը պատմում էր խարաբաղյան կռիվներից ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի այդ գործում ունեցած մեծ ավանդից: Հորաքրոջս ամուսինը, իր ընտանիքը, մեր ընտանիքը մի խոսքով բոլոր բարեկամները և այն մարդիկ որոնք իսկապես ճանաչում էին պրն. Վ. Մանուկյանին ընտրել էին նրան, բայց ընտրությունների հետո հորաքրոջս ամուսինը պարզեց, որ բոլոր այն ընտրատարածքներից, որոնցից մենք ընտրել էինք պրն. Վ.Մանուկյանը հավաքել էլ 0 կրկնում եմ 0 ձայն, այդ ժամանակվանից հայրս ասաց, որ մեր եկրկրում արդար ընտրություններ կլինեն միայն երբ <<Kagda rak svistnet>> ժամանակ: 
> Իսկ հեղափոխության մասին մեր մտորումները անհնար է իրականացնել ըստ իս, որտև ուղղակի ցուցադրական բաներ են խոսքի   ազատություն և այլն, ուղղակի եթե Ստալինյան ժամանակներում բացեյբաց էին աքսորում հիմա ուղղակի մի քանի հոգու ծեծում են վախեցնում ու մնացածները խելոքանում են, դրա համար ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը իվիճակի չէ հեղափոխություն անելու, ելնելով թեկուզ միայն այն բանից, որ մեր ժողովուրդը համախմբված չէ:
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, իրոք որ, ունի հեռանկարներ մեր երկիրը գոնե անդունդի բերանին կանգնեցնելու համար մնացած ոչ մի թեկնածուի մոտ այդ գաղափարներն ու հնարավորությունները չեմ տեսնում:


Անկասկած Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում մեծ է,ես կասեի ամենամեծը:Եվ ես նույնպես կասկած չունեմ,որ 96 թվին նա էր ընտրվել ՀՀ նախագահ,բայց դե "տանկ"-երը իրանց գործը արին:Ու իրոք,որ Վ.Մանուկյանը մյուսների համեմատ հոյակապ է կողմնորոշվում,թե ինչ քաղաքականություն պետք է վարել,որ մաքսիմալ բարենպաստ լինի մեր երկրի համար:
Բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքն այն է,որ նա այլևս երբեք չի ընտրվի նախագահ,քանզի այսպիսի երկրում նախագահ ընտրվելու համար,պիտի Վ.Մանուկյանի ունեցած բոլոր հատկանիշներից բացի,ինչ-որ չափով լինես գող ու ավազակ,ունենաս այսպես ասած թափով կապեր և երկրի ներսում և երկրից դուրս ու էլի մի երկու բան,որ ես ասյտեղ չեմ գրի ...  :Smile: 
Այնպես որ անձամբ իմ համար նախագահի թեկնածուների ցուցակում այս մարդու անունը ջնջված է:

----------


## Taurus

կարելի էր վայրենություն չանել:
Ժողովուրդը կանգնած էր, մեծամասնությունընրա կողմն էր, ոնց արեցին Վրաստանում, Ուկրաինայում, չմտան սրա բերանը ջարդին, նրա աչքը հանեցին, պիտ սպասեին, ու ամեն ինչ Tip-Top, բայց դե հայ ենք, վայրենի ազգ ենք :Angry2:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

իսկ ջարդելուց էլ , մինչև վերջ ջարդել

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
96-ին բոլոր վազգենականները իրենց կաշվի վրա զգացին Վազգենի կողքին կանգնելու գինը , բացի Վազգենից

----------


## voter

> Անկասկած Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում մեծ է,ես կասեի ամենամեծը:Եվ ես նույնպես կասկած չունեմ,որ 96 թվին նա էր ընտրվել ՀՀ նախագահ,բայց դե "տանկ"-երը իրանց գործը արին:Ու իրոք,որ Վ.Մանուկյանը մյուսների համեմատ հոյակապ է կողմնորոշվում,թե ինչ քաղաքականություն պետք է վարել,որ մաքսիմալ բարենպաստ լինի մեր երկրի համար:
> Բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքն այն է,որ նա այլևս երբեք չի ընտրվի նախագահ,քանզի այսպիսի երկրում նախագահ ընտրվելու համար,պիտի Վ.Մանուկյանի ունեցած բոլոր հատկանիշներից բացի,ինչ-որ չափով լինես գող ու ավազակ,ունենաս այսպես ասած թափով կապեր և երկրի ներսում և երկրից դուրս ու էլի մի երկու բան,որ ես ասյտեղ չեմ գրի ... 
> Այնպես որ անձամբ իմ համար նախագահի թեկնածուների ցուցակում այս մարդու անունը ջնջված է:


Խորհորդ կտամ միքիչ հայ ժողովրդին վստահել ու նրա մասին ՔԱՓով, որ հավաքվում է միս եփելու ժամանակ, չդատել։ Էտ քափը թափելու են, չկասկածես ու գիտակցաբար, գաղափարական, դատված ընտրություններ լիունելու են։
Կարդա Վարդան Վարդանյանի մտքերը այն մասին, թե ինչու չարժի նման բլեֆներին «մենակ հաստ պագրիշկեքովը կարա հայաստան գործ անի» հավատալ։
http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/openPrint.php?ID=793
Կարծեմ սա այն Վարդանն է, որին քաղաքական ակտիվության համար ԼՏՊի ժամանակ հալածում էին ու ավարտական կուրսից ռադիոֆիզ.ֆակում դրուս թողեցին։

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> իսկ ջարդելուց էլ , մինչև վերջ ջարդել
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 96-ին բոլոր վազգենականները իրենց կաշվի վրա զգացին Վազգենի կողքին կանգնելու գինը , բացի Վազգենից


Հենց դրա համար էլ խեղդեցին շարժումշ 1996ին, քանի որ դա շատերի համար ընդհամենը Վազգենի կողքին կանգնել էր, բայց ոչ սեփական համոզմունքների համար տանջվելու էին պատրաստ։

Ինչպես իսկական դիսիդենտները սովետական միության ժամանակ էին տառապում շատ քչերն էին պատրաստ տանջվելու։

Օրինակի համար կասկածում եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ չլինի կարելի է շատ հեշտ կոտրել նաև նրա կողմնակիցների պայքարի ողնաշարը, դրա համար էլ ամեն կերպ ԼՏՊ-ին վարկաբեկում են ու հավանական է մի ինչ որ պրովոկացիա անելու են, Դեմիրճյանի նման գլուխը ուտեն...

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> կարելի էր վայրենություն չանել:
> Ժողովուրդը կանգնած էր, մեծամասնությունընրա կողմն էր, ոնց արեցին Վրաստանում, Ուկրաինայում, չմտան սրա բերանը ջարդին, նրա աչքը հանեցին, պիտ սպասեին, ու ամեն ինչ Tip-Top, բայց դե հայ ենք, վայրենի ազգ ենք


Ցավոք երբ ԼՏՊականները դա հասկանան էլի ուշ կլինի, նրանք պատճառ տված կլինեն կամ ավելի ճիշտ գլխներին սադրանք կսարքեն ու իրենց հարցեր լուծեու առիթ կունենան։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Խորհորդ կտամ միքիչ հայ ժողովրդին վստահել ու նրա մասին ՔԱՓով, որ հավաքվում է միս եփելու ժամանակ, չդատել։ Էտ քափը թափելու են, չկասկածես ու գիտակցաբար, գաղափարական, դատված ընտրություններ լիունելու են։
> Կարդա Վարդան Վարդանյանի մտքերը այն մասին, թե ինչու չարժի նման բլեֆներին «մենակ հաստ պագրիշկեքովը կարա հայաստան գործ անի» հավատալ։
> http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/openPrint.php?ID=793
> Կարծեմ սա այն Վարդանն է, որին քաղաքական ակտիվության համար ԼՏՊի ժամանակ հալածում էին ու ավարտական կուրսից ռադիոֆիզ.ֆակում դրուս թողեցին։


Շնորհակալ եմ հոգատար խորհուրդների համար,բայց ես ամենևին էլ ի նկատի չունեի,որ Հայաստանում "գործ անելու" համար պիտի "հաստ պագրիշկեք" ունենաս,այլ այն,որ մի երկրում,որտեղ գործում են միմիայն "ձևական խոսքի ազատություն","ձևական մարդու իրավունքներ" և առհասարակ *"ձևական օրենք"*,անհնար է ցիվիլ եղանակներով դառնալ նախագահ:
Ես ել հիմա ֆիզֆակում եմ սովորում,ու ռ/ֆ-ի դրվածքին քչից շատից ծանոթ եմ,ու մի բան նկատել եմ`սովորողին անհնար է դուրս թողնել,ուզում է անձամբ Ջ.Բուշը ներկայանա:Երբեք չեմ լսել Վ. Վարդանյանի մասին,ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում,թե ոնց է հնարավոր հեռացնել սովորող ուսանողին:Եթե գաղտնիք չէ,ինչ պատճառաբանությամբ են դուրս թողել Վարդանին? :Think:

----------


## Ancord

> իսկ ջարդելուց էլ , մինչև վերջ ջարդել
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 96-ին բոլոր վազգենականները իրենց կաշվի վրա զգացին Վազգենի կողքին կանգնելու գինը , բացի Վազգենից


Այդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ, եթե 96-ին արյուն թափվեր, դուք կմեղադրեիք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին իշխանատենչության մեջ: Հետաքրքիր է ինչ կանեիք դու, եթե նրա տեղը լինեիք: Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, եթե  նա առաջնորդվեր միայն անձնական շահերով, այսինքն ամեն գնով իշխանություն վերցնել(ի դեպ նա 91-ին էլ ուներ այդ շանսը, քանի որ ամենաբարձր պաշտոնը  ուներ և կարող էր իր լծակներով այնպես անել որ ինքը դառնա նախագահ, այլ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ն, եթե այս թեման հետաքրքրում է կարող եքկարդալ http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121), կարող է թույլ տար, որ մի քանի հարյուր մարդ սպանվեր, բայց նա այդ նպատակը չուներ, նա երկրի ապագայի մասին էր մտածում այդ պահին: Սարսափելի է այն իշխանությունը, որն արյունով է գալիս: Էլ չեմ ասում, թե հետո ինչքան էին մեղադրելու ՎՄ-ին: 




> Անկասկած Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դերը ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում մեծ է,ես կասեի ամենամեծը:Եվ ես նույնպես կասկած չունեմ,որ 96 թվին նա էր ընտրվել ՀՀ նախագահ,բայց դե "տանկ"-երը իրանց գործը արին:Ու իրոք,որ Վ.Մանուկյանը մյուսների համեմատ հոյակապ է կողմնորոշվում,թե ինչ քաղաքականություն պետք է վարել,որ մաքսիմալ բարենպաստ լինի մեր երկրի համար:
> Բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքն այն է,որ նա այլևս երբեք չի ընտրվի նախագահ,քանզի այսպիսի երկրում նախագահ ընտրվելու համար,պիտի Վ.Մանուկյանի ունեցած բոլոր հատկանիշներից բացի,ինչ-որ չափով լինես գող ու ավազակ,ունենաս այսպես ասած թափով կապեր և երկրի ներսում և երկրից դուրս ու էլի մի երկու բան,որ ես ասյտեղ չեմ գրի ... 
> Այնպես որ անձամբ իմ համար նախագահի թեկնածուների ցուցակում այս մարդու անունը ջնջված է:


Այս խոսքերը ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում: Այսինքն մեզ լավ նախագահ պետք չի, մենք արժանի չենք դրան, ամեն ինչ լավ է, և պետք է չէ ոչ մի բան փոխել, ինչ որ մազոխիստական մտքեր են: Եթե շատերն են ձեր նման մտածում, էն էլ այդքան երիտասարդ լինելով, ապա հասկանալի է, թե ինչու է դարերից դար հայերը այսպես քռչոտ ապրում: Ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ուզում ձեզ վիրավորած լինել, պարզապես իմ համար բավական աբսուրդային է ձէր միտքը:

----------


## keyboard

> Այդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ, եթե 96-ին արյուն թափվեր, դուք կմեղադրեիք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին իշխանատենչության մեջ: Հետաքրքիր է ինչ կանեիք դու, եթե նրա տեղը լինեիք: Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, եթե  նա առաջնորդվեր միայն անձնական շահերով, այսինքն ամեն գնով իշխանություն վերցնել(ի դեպ նա 91-ին էլ ուներ այդ շանսը, քանի որ ամենաբարձր պաշտոնը  ուներ և կարող էր իր լծակներով այնպես անել որ ինքը դառնա նախագահ, այլ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ն, եթե այս թեման հետաքրքրում է կարող եքկարդալ http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...=121&menu2=121), կարող է թույլ տար, որ մի քանի հարյուր մարդ սպանվեր, բայց նա այդ նպատակը չուներ, նա երկրի ապագայի մասին էր մտածում այդ պահին: Սարսափելի է այն իշխանությունը, որն արյունով է գալիս: Էլ չեմ ասում, թե հետո ինչքան էին մեղադրելու ՎՄ-ին: 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս խոսքերը ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում: Այսինքն մեզ լավ նախագահ պետք չի, մենք արժանի չենք դրան, ամեն ինչ լավ է, և պետք է չէ ոչ մի բան փոխել, ինչ որ մազոխիստական մտքեր են: Եթե շատերն են ձեր նման մտածում, էն էլ այդքան երիտասարդ լինելով, ապա հասկանալի է, թե ինչու է դարերից դար հայերը այսպես քռչոտ ապրում: Ես ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ուզում ձեզ վիրավորած լինել, պարզապես իմ համար բավական աբսուրդային է ձէր միտքը:


Ճիշտ ես, արյուն թափելու կարիք չկար, պետք էր ուղղակի ժողովուրդը սատարեր պրն Վ. Մանուկյանին և վեևջ, իսկ քանի որ ես նշել էի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը երբեք համախմբված չի եղել, կիսում եմ նաև այն միտքդ, որ իրոք մեզ վիճակված է այսպես քռչոտ կյանքով ապրելու, մինչև համբերության բաժակը կլցվի և ժողովուրդը միահամուռ կպայքարի իր շահերի համար, միթե՞  հավանական էր անկախության համար այդպիսի համախմբվածություն, եթե հրապարակայնավ ծեծի կամ բռնության, սպանության միջոցներով լռեցնեին մի քանիսին, իհարկե ոչ, էլի եմ կրկնում Հայաստանը անկախացավ ոչ թե ժողովրդի համախմբվածությամբ այլ ուղղակի, որ ոչ մեկի դրա համար չսպանեցին, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին ձեռնտու չլիներ այդ ժամանակվա «խաղերը» հաստատ  այսօր մենք անկախություն չեինք ունենա: Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքիր, եթե կարող ես խնդրում եմ պատասխանի,թեկուզ պրիվատ, ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է  քո կարծիքը «ով էր Նաիրի Հունանյանը վարձկա՞ն, թ՞ե հեղափոխական, ինչը չստացվեց ուղղակի»: Այս հարցը տալիս եմ, որ մեկ անգամ էլ ապացուցվի, որ մենք համախմբված չենք:

----------


## Ancord

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքիր, եթե կարող ես խնդրում եմ պատասխանի,թեկուզ պրիվատ, ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է  քո կարծիքը «ով էր Նաիրի Հունանյանը վարձկա՞ն, թ՞ե հեղափոխական, ինչը չստացվեց ուղղակի»: Այս հարցը տալիս եմ, որ մեկ անգամ էլ ապացուցվի, որ մենք համախմբված չենք:



Հունանյանի մասին իմ կարծիքն այն է (համոզված չեմ, ընդամենը կարծում եմ ), որ նրա հետևը մարդ չկար: Միգուցե, նրան օգտագործել են, այսինքն դիտմամբ գրգռել են նրա զգացմունքները, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում հակված եմ մտածել, որ այդ  որոշման հիմնական հեղինակը հենց Հունանյանն էր:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հունանյանի մասին իմ կարծիքն այն է (համոզված չեմ, ընդամենը կարծում եմ ), որ նրա հետևը մարդ չկար: Միգուցե, նրան օգտագործել են, այսինքն դիտմամբ գրգռել են նրա զգացմունքները, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում հակված եմ մտածել, որ այդ որոշման հիմնական հեղինակը հենց Հունանյանն էր:


երևի դրա համար ա , որ 5-ից 3-ն են կենդանի էս պահին , որ հետևները մարդ չլիներ , հիմա վերացնողներ էլ չէին լինի

----------


## keyboard

> երևի դրա համար ա , որ 5-ից 3-ն են կենդանի էս պահին , որ հետևները մարդ չլիներ , հիմա վերացնողներ էլ չէին լինի


Դա էլ է քաղաքականություն, որ իմ ու քո նման մարդիկ էդպիսի եզրակացությունների գան, սակայն հավատացած եմ, որ Հունանայանը ուղղակի հեղափոխական էր, որը հուսը դրել էր ժողովրդի վրա և կրկին անգամ ժողովուրդը չհամախմբվեց :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

լավ էլ համախմբվեց , Քոչարյանի կողքին , Դեմիրճյանն ու Սարգսյանն էին , որ նրան խանգարում էին , որ ժողովուրդը համախմբվեր իր կողքին

----------


## Ancord

> երևի դրա համար ա , որ 5-ից 3-ն են կենդանի էս պահին , որ հետևները մարդ չլիներ , հիմա վերացնողներ էլ չէին լինի


Ես ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում: Հիշում եմ նաև թե այդ ժամանակ ինչքան մեծ էր ժողովրդի մեջ ատելությունը Վազգեն Սարգսյանի նկատմամբ ու մարդիկ վախեցած փսփսում էին, թե նրանից պրծում չկա: Այդ իրավիճակում հնարավոր է , որ մեկը այքան ատի իշխանություններին, որ գնա այդ քայլին:   Իհարկե շատ ցավալի դեպք էր այդ դեպքը և շատ կուզենայի, բացահայտվեր այդ սպանությունները, եթե իհարկե իսկապես հետևը ինչ որ ուժ է  եղել կանգնած:

----------


## keyboard

> լավ էլ համախմբվեց , Քոչարյանի կողքին , Դեմիրճյանն ու Սարգսյանն էին , որ նրան խանգարում էին , որ ժողովուրդը համախմբվեր իր կողքին


Ներիր, բայց չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ, Քոչարյանը այդքան «դուխ» չէր կարող ունենալ նման քայլի համար :Think:  ցանկացածը եթե մենակ չի գործում վախենում է դավաճանությունից և եթե նման բան լիներ հիմա արդեն դավաճանած կլինեին նրան և վերջ: Իսկ թե ոնց դա կանեին դու ինձանից էլ լավ կպատկերացնես :Think:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## voter

> Շնորհակալ եմ հոգատար խորհուրդների համար,բայց ես ամենևին էլ ի նկատի չունեի,որ Հայաստանում "գործ անելու" համար պիտի "հաստ պագրիշկեք" ունենաս,այլ այն,որ մի երկրում,որտեղ գործում են միմիայն "ձևական խոսքի ազատություն","ձևական մարդու իրավունքներ" և առհասարակ *"ձևական օրենք"*,անհնար է ցիվիլ եղանակներով դառնալ նախագահ:
> Ես ել հիմա ֆիզֆակում եմ սովորում,ու ռ/ֆ-ի դրվածքին քչից շատից ծանոթ եմ,ու մի բան նկատել եմ`սովորողին անհնար է դուրս թողնել,ուզում է անձամբ Ջ.Բուշը ներկայանա:Երբեք չեմ լսել Վ. Վարդանյանի մասին,ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում,թե ոնց է հնարավոր հեռացնել սովորող ուսանողին:Եթե գաղտնիք չէ,ինչ պատճառաբանությամբ են դուրս թողել Վարդանին?


Այսինքն այն, պնդումը, որ 


> ունեցած բոլոր հատկանիշներից բացի,ինչ-որ չափով լինես գող ու ավազակ,ունենաս այսպես ասած թափով կապեր և երկրի ներսում և երկրից դուրս ու էլի մի երկու բան,որ ես ասյտեղ չեմ գրի ...


 չի նշանակում «հաստ պագրիշկեք» ունենալ՞  :Cool: 

Այդ ձևականությունը ու օրինապահության չգնահատոելը, ցիվիլ եղանակների նկատմամբ հավատ չունենալը և թույլ է տալիս հաստ պագրիշկավորներին ճնշել նրանց, ով այդքան անհավատ է, որ օրենքով ու ոչ ուժով կարելի է երկիր ղեկավարել....

Վարդանի մասին կարող ես փորձել հարցնել, եթե հիշեն 14 տարի առաջվա դեպքերը, երբ 1994-1995-ին վերականգնեցին ուսանողները ռազմական ամբիոնը, որ բարձրագույն կրդություն ունեցողներին բանակ տանելուց, որպես սպայական կազմ օգտագործեն։

Բայց կասկածում եմ, որ տվյալներ մնացած լինեն ու ապացույցները, թե ինչպես ու ով է նրան անբավարար նշանակել, ԵՊՀում «մեկ մեկ» արխիվները վառվում են ու տվյալները «delete» են լինում...  :Think:  

Հուսամ չես հանդիպի քո ամբողջ ուսման ընդացքում քաղաքական նկատառումներով ճնշումների։ Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, որ ավարտական կուրսում էր Վարդանը, այն ժամանակ 5ամյա, որտեղ փաստացի այլևս բացի դիպլոմային աշխատանք գրելուց անելու ու կպնելու բան չկա, որ նույնիսկ անբավարար նշանակեն, միեևնույնն է արվեց...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ներիր, բայց չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ, Քոչարյանը այդքան «դուխ» չէր կարող ունենալ նման քայլի համար ցանկացածը եթե մենակ չի գործում վախենում է դավաճանությունից և եթե նման բան լիներ հիմա արդեն դավաճանած կլինեին նրան և վերջ: Իսկ թե ոնց դա կանեին դու ինձանից էլ լավ կպատկերացնես


Դու փաստորեն չես կարդացել 1998-ին Վանո Սիրադեղյանի` Վազգեն Սարգսյանին ուղղված նամակը, որում նա հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերից 1 տարի առաջ զգուշացնում է սպասվող դեպքերի մասին: Քոչարյանի "դուխը" (ես դա կանվանեի "մեթոդները") այն ժամանակ արդեն երևում էր:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երեկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք իրենց սոց. հարցումն են անցկացրել, համաձայն որի Վազգեն Մանուկայնը 2-րդ տեղում է: Բայց ինձ զարմացրեց նրա այն պնդումը, թե իբր այդ նույն սոց. հարցման արդյունքների համաձայն առաջին տեղում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է: Ճիշտն ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյանից նման սուտ չէի սպասում :Xeloq:

----------


## voter

> Երեկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք իրենց սոց. հարցումն են անցկացրել, համաձայն որի Վազգեն Մանուկայնը 2-րդ տեղում է: Բայց ինձ զարմացրեց նրա այն պնդումը, թե իբր այդ նույն սոց. հարցման արդյունքների համաձայն առաջին տեղում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է: Ճիշտն ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյանից նման սուտ չէի սպասում


Որևէ հաղորդաշարում է նման հայտարարություն եղել՞
Սխագրություն կամ ձայնագրություն կա թե ճշգրիտ ինչ է ասվել՞

----------


## Ancord

> Երեկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք իրենց սոց. հարցումն են անցկացրել, համաձայն որի Վազգեն Մանուկայնը 2-րդ տեղում է: Բայց ինձ զարմացրեց նրա այն պնդումը, թե իբր այդ նույն սոց. հարցման արդյունքների համաձայն առաջին տեղում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է: Ճիշտն ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյանից նման սուտ չէի սպասում


Ես ինքս շատ հարցումների եմ ծանոթ, ինքս արել եմ, և ասեմ իսկապես ՍՍ-ի ձայները ամենաբարձրն են, համեմատած մյուս թեկնածուների հետ, ոչ թե նրա համար որ իրան շատ են սիրում, այլ մարդիկ պարզապես զգուշանում են  ճիշտը ասել: Բայց մեկ ա այդ դեպքում էլ հազիվ մի 20% է: Ամենաշատը` 55%-ց ավելի չեն ասում, թե ում են քվեարկելքու:  Այնպես, որ մի շտապեք ՎՄ-ին մեղադրել ստի մեջ:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես ինքս շատ հարցումների եմ ծանոթ, ինքս արել եմ, և ասեմ իսկապես ՍՍ-ի ձայները ամենաբարձրն են, համեմատած մյուս թեկնածուների հետ, ոչ թե նրա համար որ իրան շատ են սիրում, այլ մարդիկ պարզապես զգուշանում են  ճիշտը ասել: Բայց մեկ ա այդ դեպքում էլ հազիվ մի 20% է: Ամենաշատը` 55%-ց ավելի չեն ասում, թե ում են քվեարկելքու:  Այնպես, որ մի շտապեք ՎՄ-ին մեղադրել ստի մեջ:


Է՜հ, ի՞նչ արած..եթե կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ստում են, այդ ստին գիտակցաբար «հավատալը», ավելին՝ բարձրաձայնելն էլի սուտ խոսել է...
Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, որ Վ. *Մ*.-ը հայտարարեր. «Հարցումներում առաջին հորիզոնականում Սերժ Սարգսյանն  է, բայց դա միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ զգուշանում են ճիշտն ասել»։
...
*քմծիծաղ...*

----------


## Ancord

> Է՜հ, ի՞նչ արած..եթե կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ստում են, այդ ստին գիտակցաբար «հավատալը», ավելին՝ բարձրաձայնելն էլի սուտ խոսել է...
> Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, որ Վ. Ս.-ը հայտարարեր. «Հարցումներում առաջին հորիզոնականում Սերժ Սարգսյանն  է, բայց դա միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ զգուշանում են ճիշտն ասել»։
> ...
> *քմծիծաղ...*


Վ.Ս.-ն դժվար թե էն աշխարհից մի բան ասեր :LOL:  ինչ վերաբերում է ՎՄ-ին նա այդ միտքը ասել է հարցումների մասին, իսկ այդ ժամանակ հարցնում էին թե ով է առաջին տեղում, և ոչ թե ինչու:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Երեկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենք իրենց սոց. հարցումն են անցկացրել, համաձայն որի Վազգեն Մանուկայնը 2-րդ տեղում է: Բայց ինձ զարմացրեց նրա այն պնդումը, թե իբր այդ նույն սոց. հարցման արդյունքների համաձայն առաջին տեղում Սերժ Սարգսյանն է: Ճիշտն ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյանից նման սուտ չէի սպասում


Մի բան էլ եմ ուզում ավելացնել, ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ էլ հիշում, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այդպիսի բան ասած լինի: Ողղակի, եթե նույնիսկ ասել է, ապա սուտ չի ասել: Եթե կարող ես ասա, երբ և որտեղ է ասել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Որևէ հաղորդաշարում է նման հայտարարություն եղել՞
> Սխագրություն կամ ձայնագրություն կա թե ճշգրիտ ինչ է ասվել՞


Ամսի 6-ի երեկոյան լսել եմ հեռուստատեսությամբ (արդեն սկսեցի կասկածել, որ լսել եմ, բայց հաստատ խմած չէի): Ինչ-որ ասուլիս մասուլիս էր և ասացին, որ Վ.Մ.-ը այդպիսի բան է ասել: Դե գիտեք էլի, ինչպես միշտ, դա հեռուստադիտողը լսեց հաղորդավարից, իսկ տակից ուղակի պատկերն էր:




> Ես ինքս շատ հարցումների եմ ծանոթ, ինքս արել եմ, և ասեմ իսկապես ՍՍ-ի ձայները ամենաբարձրն են, համեմատած մյուս թեկնածուների հետ, ոչ թե նրա համար որ իրան շատ են սիրում, այլ մարդիկ պարզապես զգուշանում են  ճիշտը ասել: Բայց մեկ ա այդ դեպքում էլ հազիվ մի 20% է: Ամենաշատը` 55%-ց ավելի չեն ասում, թե ում են քվեարկելքու:  Այնպես, որ մի շտապեք ՎՄ-ին մեղադրել ստի մեջ:


Միգուցե դուք ճիշտ եք, ուղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, որ մեկը ինձ հարցնի ում ես ընտրելու՝ ասեմ Սերժին: Կարող ա չասեմ, բայց ինչի՞ պետք է ասեմ Սերժին: Ես ինքս ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը (ըստ իս միակ մարդը, ով էս ընտրարշավի ժամանակ մաքսիմալ անկեղծ է եղել) չի ստել, մյուս կողմից էլ տխուր կլինեմ, եթե իսկապես հարցման արդյունքները այդպիսին են:

----------


## keyboard

> Դու փաստորեն չես կարդացել 1998-ին Վանո Սիրադեղյանի` Վազգեն Սարգսյանին ուղղված նամակը, որում նա հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերից 1 տարի առաջ զգուշացնում է սպասվող դեպքերի մասին: Քոչարյանի "դուխը" (ես դա կանվանեի "մեթոդները") այն ժամանակ արդեն երևում էր:


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարդացել, բայց շատ կուզենայի, իսկ ինչ կապ կա Քոչարյանի և Վանոյի մեջ, այսինքն ինչ է նշանակում մեթոդնեչ, չկասկացա կներես մանրամասնիր, եթե կարող ես: :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Է՜հ, ի՞նչ արած..եթե կան շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ստում են, այդ ստին գիտակցաբար «հավատալը», ավելին՝ բարձրաձայնելն էլի սուտ խոսել է...
> Ի՜նչ հետաքրքիր կլիներ, որ Վ. *Մ*.-ը հայտարարեր. «Հարցումներում առաջին հորիզոնականում Սերժ Սարգսյանն  է, բայց դա միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ զգուշանում են ճիշտն ասել»։
> ...
> *քմծիծաղ...*


Այո վախենում են, որտև հիմա ձայնի ու խոսքի ազատությունը միայն ձևական բնույթ է կրում: Մեր հարևանը ձեռնարկատեր է շատ խոշոր, դե չեմ ասի թե ով ե, բայց համենայն դեպս, երբ խոսում է ասում է ՍՍ-ն ինձ ձեռնտու է լեզու եմ գտել բոլորի հետ աշախատում եմ, բայց հո մենակ ես չեմ եթե ՎՄ-ն ընտրվի, մի քիչ կնեղվեմ, բայց գոնե մնացածի համար լավ կլինի, ենպես որ այսոր ոչ մի խոշոր փողեր ունեցող չի կանգնի ու բարցրաձայն ասի, որ չի ընտրելու ՍՍ-ին, վառ օրինակ Խ.Սուքիասյանը, որը ուղղակի չդավաճանեց ժամանակին իրեն սատարած մարդկանց և կանգնեց նրանց կողքին, արդյունքում ՆՈՅ խմիչքը, որ անգամ Անգլիայի թագուհին էր ասել, որ միայն այս ջուրը խմելով կարելի է ապրել, չգիտեմ ինչեր արեցին ու սկսեցին անկապ բաներ խոսել Սուքիասյանի հասցեին, սակայն ասեմ, որ Սուքիասյանը ընտիր անձնավորություն է և ընտիր հարկատու և ընտիր բիզնեսմեն: Իսկ ՎՄ-ին ստախոսության մեջ մեղադրելը անիմաստ է որովհետև, եթե նա ուզենար ստեր կստեր մինչև այսօր և ոչ թե այն ժամանակ, երբ ինչպես ասում են "и ежику понятно", որ դա սուտ է: Ինքը նպատակ չունի խաբելով իշխանության գալու, բայց մեր ժողովրդի միակ ճիշտ որոշումը կլինի համախմբվել և ընտրել ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ թեկնածուին, որտև միակ ռեալ քայլերը նա է պատրաստ անելու և գոնե էլի եմ կրկնում «կառքը անդունդի բերանին կանգնեցնելու» համար անհրաժեշտ գործողություններ: Ես Ձեզ կարող եմ նաև ներկայացնել թե ինչպես են հավաքում ՍՍ-ի մասին սոցիոլոգիական տվյալներ, բայց վաղենում եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  , որ կսպանեն, չե սա իհարկե կատակ, բայց ասեմ, որ միայն բանակը նրան արդեն տալիս է իր ուզաց հարցման արդյունքները, իսկ  եթե ուզում ոս իմանալ թե ինչպես է ընտրում զինվորը գրի պրիվատ ես քեզ կպատմամ սեփական փորձից:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սա Վանոի նամակը:
Իսկ Քոչարյանի մեթոդ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ միայն տոռռոր:

----------


## keyboard

> Սա Վանոի նամակը:
> Իսկ Քոչարյանի մեթոդ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ միայն տոռռոր:


Կներես, բայց մի բան էլ եմ ուզում ճշտել ինչքանո՞վ կարելի է այս նամակը ճշմարիտ համարել: Եվ հետո ով է այս նամակի իսկական հեղինակը, չես կարծում, որ ուղղակի կրկին քաղաքական խաղ է, ես էլի մնում եմ իմ  կարծիքին Հունանյանը հեղափոխական էր... :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդ նամակը «ձեռի գործ ա» : Ո՞վ չի կարա տենց նամակ սարքի upload անի (պրի սովրեմեննոմ ռազվիտիի պեչատնովո դելա նա զապադե…  :LOL:  (c) Օստապ Բենդեր): Ձեռի հետ էլ սաղ աշխարհին ցեխն ա կոխում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդ նամակը «ձեռի գործ ա» : Ո՞վ չի կարա տենց նամակ սարքի upload անի (պրի սովրեմեննոմ ռազվիտիի պեչատնովո դելա նա զապադե…  (c) Օստապ Բենդեր): Ձեռի հետ էլ սաղ աշխարհին ցեխն ա կոխում:


Նամակը տպագրվել է Ժամանակ թերթում 1998 թվականին:  :Smile: 

Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է և գտնել:

----------


## keyboard

> Նամակը տպագրվել է Ժամանակ թերթում 1998 թվականին: 
> 
> Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է և գտնել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ թերթում տպագրված նամակը ինչ-որ բանի ապացույց է կամ հաստատում: Ուղղակի  մեր նման մարդկանց խաբելը այնքան հեշտ է, որ նման բաներ են անում, աչք փակելու կամ էլ իրենց ձեռնտու խաղեր խաղալու նպատակով: Չեմ հիշում ո՞ր
թեմայում կարդացի, որ ՍՍ-ն Քոչարյանի «պեշկան» է ...քմծիծաղ... ոնց կարող եմ ես մեկին մարդ սարքեմ ու վերջում դառնամ իրա պեշկան :Smile:  սա ասում եմ նրա համար, որ եթե ՍՍ-ն ուզեր դեռ Քոչարյանից առաջ կարող էր լինել նախագահ, ուղղակի նա իր պաշտոնում էլ վատ չեր ղեկավարում երկիրը և հիմա աշխարհի բոլոր մեղքերը նախկին իշխանությունների վրա բարդելով մի «լավ» բան կանի ու ժողովրդի աչքին կդառնա Ֆռանկլին Ռուզվելտ, մեզանից ցանկացածը, եթե լինի ինչ-որ ձեռնարկության  իսկական տնօրեն, բայց զբաղեցնի փոխտնօրենի պաշտոն ձեռնարկության տնօրեն նշանակելով մի «խոտ ուտողի» հանգիստ կարող է ղեկավարել և բանկռոտի ժամանակ պատասխանատվության ենթարկել «խոտ ուտողին»: Հիշում ե՞ս Վ.Սարգսյանի հայտնի խեսքերը.
*-Ես չեմ ուզըմ ըլնեմ վարչապետ, ես չեմ ուզըմ ըլնեմ նախագահ...*
Նա շատ խելացի էր մտածում, բայց չդիմացավ գահի անցնելու գայթակղությանը և վերջը եղավ 27-ի դեպքերը, իսկ ես մտածում էի, որ ՍՍ-ն չի կրկնի այդ սխալը, բայց տեսնում եմ կրկնում է ճարահատությունից ելնելով, քանի որ չկա այնպիսի մեկը, որ ՍՍ-ն նշանակի նախագահ և նրան էլ ղեկավարի, դա էլ է իրենց թերացումը, որ մինչ այժմ չեն նախապատրաստել կադր, իսկ իշխանությունը հենց այնպես ուրիշներին հանձնել կարծում եմ նա չի ցանկանում և դրա համար էլ կրկնում է նույն սխալը: Չգիտեմ ինչով կվերջանա այս ամենը, բայց մի բանում համոզված եմ գնալով Հունանյանները շատանալու են մեր եկրում ու ոչ թե վարձկան այլ անձնազոհ, ազգի համար կյանքի արժեքը զրոյացնող մարդիկ: :Angry2:

----------


## P.S.

Հոկտեմբերի 27–ը և դրա շուրջ վարկածները շատ տարբեր են։ Մի բան պարզ է՝ հհշ–ականները դա փորձում են ներկայացնել որպես Քոչարյան–Սերժ Սարգսյան տանդեմի գործ կամ առնված մեղք, սակայն իրականում քչերին է հայտնի, որ հենց ՀՀՇ–ն էր դիտվում ահաբեկիչների պատվիրատու։ Դրա համար կային բազմաթիվ և չափազանց լուրջ փաստեր։ Վահան Շիրխանյանը այդ օղակի ամենահանգուցային դեմքերից էր՝ ով այդ ժամանակ Վազգենի կառավարությունում էր։ 

Այնպես որ այդ նամակը, եթե անգամ այն իրական է, դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Ընդհակառակը, գուցե պլանավորված էր՝ հետքերը մաքրելու համար՝ այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ հիմնական ոճիրն էլ սկսված–ավարտված չէր...

----------


## keyboard

> Այնպես որ այդ նամակը, եթե անգամ այն իրական է, դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Ընդհակառակը, գուցե պլանավորված էր՝ հետքերը մաքրելու համար՝ այն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ հիմնական ոճիրն էլ սկսված–ավարտված չէր...


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց նաև կասեմ մի բան, իմ կարծիքով, երբ մեր պետությունը նոր էր անկախացել դեռ էն ժամանակ էլի իշխանություն էին ՍՍ-ն ԼՏՊ-ն և տարանջատել ՀՀՇ և ներկայիս իշխանություն չեմ կարծում, որ իմաստավոր է, նույն ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահության օրոք չէ՞ր ՍՍ-ն պաշտպանության նախարար: Էնպես, որ չեմ հավատում ոչ մեկին, բոլորն էլ ժամանակին «նույն ափսեից են հաց կերել» :Angry2:

----------


## voter

Ինչպես և ենթադրում էի, փչացած հեռախոս - անձամբ Մանուկյանը ինչ է ասել, ինչ տոնով, կմծիծաղով, թե լուրջ է ասել,  պարզ չէ ու ինչ որ մեկի մեկնաբանությամբ ներարկված նյութ է...

Կարծում եմ, որ իմ ներդրած հատվածը, Մանուկյանի հարցազրույցից http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8obQkX7GIE , որ նորից նայեք կհասկանաք նրա վերաբերմունքը հարցումներին և խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքին, որ ՎՄ-ը պնդում է - իրենք իրենց հարցումների արդյունքները չեն հրապարակում, այսինքն ենթադրում եմ,որ նույնիսկ եթե ՎՄ ը ինչ որ հարցման մասին է խոսացել ապա դա եղել է կարծիք ինչ որ հրապարակված հարցման մասին։

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչպես և ենթադրում էի, փչացած հեռախոս - անձամբ Մանուկյանը ինչ է ասել, ինչ տոնով, կմծիծաղով, թե լուրջ է ասել,  պարզ չէ ու ինչ որ մեկի մեկնաբանությամբ ներարկված նյութ է...
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ իմ ներդրած հատվածը, Մանուկյանի հարցազրույցից http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8obQkX7GIE , որ նորից նայեք կհասկանաք նրա վերաբերմունքը հարցումներին և խորհուրդ կտամ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքին, որ ՎՄ-ը պնդում է - իրենք իրենց հարցումների արդյունքները չեն հրապարակում, այսինքն ենթադրում եմ,որ նույնիսկ եթե ՎՄ ը ինչ որ հարցման մասին է խոսացել ապա դա եղել է կարծիք ինչ որ հրապարակված հարցման մասին։


Դե ինչ կարող է ասել ծախված հեռուսատեսությունն ու մամուլը ...քմծիծաղ.... :Bad:

----------


## voter

> Սա Վանոի նամակը:
> Իսկ Քոչարյանի մեթոդ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ միայն տոռռոր:


Նամակի այս տարբերակը այստեղից է
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...post_8056.html

Էությամբ այդ նամակում միայն Վանոի վախերն են, որ Վազգենին կարող են հանել, բայց ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ այդ վախերը ելնում են սեփական կաշվի համար մտահոգությունից, չէ որ Վազգենին իշխանությունից հանելը կհանգեցներ ու ինչպես տեսանք հանգեցրեց, Վանոի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումներին։

Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր է, որ այդ թեմայում է այս նամակը դուրս եկել, ինչպես տեսնում եք, Վանոի նման ոստիկանական տականքները միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանից են վախենում, քանի որ այդ մադրու դիմաց միայն բան չունեն ասելու և հակառակը միակ բանը, որից ԼՏՊն ու իր շքախումբը սարսափում է, դա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ու 96ին ժողովրդի նկատմամբ իրենց կատարած հանցագործությունների բացահայտումն է։ Նամակը սկսվում է այն բանից, որ Վանոն սարսափով նշում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների իշխանությունում լինելը.... 

Կարճ ասած Վանոն այս նամակում խիստ վախեցած է, որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը չի կարողանում վարչապետության տակից դուրս գալ, դա այն ժամանակ շատերին էր պարզ - ամեն եկրորդ կառավարության նիստ, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի վրդովված ճառերով, գործ չանելու մասին էր, ողողված։ Բայց այս նամակը Վանոն չէր գրի, եթե ՀՀՇականները չսարսափեին այն մտքից, որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանին վարչապետությունից հանելու դեպքում միակ թեկնածուն, որին նշանակելու էին, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էր լինելու ու իրենց բանը բուրդ էր լինելու...

Այդ բացահայտումները թույլ չտալու համար, նրանք ամեն սատանայի հետ էլ գործարքի մեջ կմտնեն, ինչը և ենթադրում եմ, որ հիմա է արվում, ԼՏՊն ժողովրդին ամեն կերպ փորձում է շեղել գաղափարական պայքարից ու վերածել, եթե արդեն չի հասցրել, քաղաքական պայքարը ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏԻ, քիթ մռութ ջարդելու...

Ավելին կարող եմ ասվել հենց միայն ՀՀՇին, ԼՏՊին ու նրա թայֆային պատասխանատվության կանչելուց փրկեց Հոկտեմբերի 27ը, այլապես նրանք գնալու էին նստեին, իսկ հիմա 96-ին տանգերով մարդ ցրող, ու մարդասպանության պատրաստ տականքները ազգի փրկիչ են խաղում ու իրենց այդ մասին հիշեցնողներին «ազգի դավաճան» «սերժի ծախված» պիտակ կպցնելով, փորձում են չեզոքացնել...

Բայց ես ուրախ եմ, որ ՎՄ-ի կողմնակիցները համեմատաբար իրենց զուսպ են պահում, ցույց տալով, որ իրենք մուռ հանելու համար չէ, որ իշխանության են ձգտում այլ Հայաստանում իրվիճակը շտկելու ցանկություն ունեն, անկախ անձնական վերաբերմունքից անցյալ կամ նոր իշխանավոր անձիերին

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## voter

Հաճախակի ակնարկվող 1996ի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ
ու այդ ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քայլերի մասին հարցերի պատասխանը կարելի է գտնել այստեղ http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ թեկնածու ա, բայց կարող ա սկի 5 տոկոսի սահմանը չանցնի

----------


## Ancord

> լավ թեկնածու ա, բայց կարող ա սկի 5 տոկոսի սահմանը չանցնի


Ապրենք, կտեսնենք.

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Այսօր Մանուկյանը ահավոր դուրս չեկավ  :Think: 
Ինքն ասում է, որ ժողովրդի կողմից է, բայց եթե ժողովրդին մի քիչ սիրեր, այս ճակատագրական պահին մի կողմ կդներ իր նեղացած պոզան ու կմիանար Լևոնին:
Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ չի անցնելու, ինչ իմաստ ունի գնալ ու ձայն տալ իրեն: Ավելի լավ է այդ ձայնն օգտագործել այն մարդու օգտին, ում դա իսկապես կարող է օգնել:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այսօր Մանուկյանը ահավոր դուրս չեկավ 
> Ինքն ասում է, որ ժողովրդի կողմից է, բայց եթե ժողովրդին մի քիչ սիրեր, այս ճակատագրական պահին մի կողմ կդներ իր նեղացած պոզան ու կմիանար Լևոնին:
> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ չի անցնելու, ինչ իմաստ ունի գնալ ու ձայն տալ իրեն: Ավելի լավ է այդ ձայնն օգտագործել այն մարդու օգտին, ում դա իսկապես կարող է օգնել:



Բավականին խելացի մի մարդ , որին կարելի է ժամերով  լսել ու լիքը գիտելիքներ քաղել : Իմ կարծիքով միակ թեկանծուն , որն ունի իր պրինցիպները ու առաջնորդվում է դրանով ,այլ  ամեն անկյունում չի հորդորում դրա մասին  :Wink:  Չնայած դրանով հանդերձ գտնում եմ , որ  իր ժամանակը վաղուց անցել է , ժամանակին էր պետք գործել  ու նախագահ դառնալու ձիրք չունի  :Cool: ...
Չեմ մտածում , որ ինքը երբևիցե կսատարի ինչ  որ թեկնածուի , հատկապես Լևոնին : Եթե մասնակցեմ ընտրություններին , ինչը քիչ հավանական է , կընտրեմ  իմեննո Վազգենին :
Իսկ ոմն թեկնածունների ընտրության դեպքում քաղաքական պատերազմը անխուսափելի է :Ապրենք կտեսնենք ...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքն ասում է, որ ժողովրդի կողմից է, բայց եթե ժողովրդին մի քիչ սիրեր, այս ճակատագրական պահին մի կողմ կդներ իր նեղացած պոզան ու կմիանար Լևոնին:


Ժողովրդին չափից ավելի է սիրում, որ միանա: Մարդը պարզ ասում է, որ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն: Ինչու՞ պետք է միանա: Մի՞թե հենց էնպես պիտի օդի միջից բռնեն, միանան: Միայն նրա համար, որ ոմանք այդպես են ուզում:



> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ չի անցնելու, ինչ իմաստ ունի գնալ ու ձայն տալ իրեն: Ավելի լավ է այդ ձայնն օգտագործել այն մարդու օգտին, ում դա իսկապես կարող է օգնել:


Հարգելի՛ս, ընտրվի, թե չընտրվի, միևնույն է, ես Վազգենին եմ ընտրելու, որովհետև միակ թեկնածուն է, որին վստահում եմ: Ու եթե բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր նրան վստահում են, մի կողմ դնեն այն միտքը, թե չի ընտրվելու, նրան ընտրեն, նա կհամարվի Սերժի ամենալուրջ մրցակիցը:
Իմ ձայնը չի՛ կորելու: Գնալու է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, թեկուզ չընտրվի:

----------


## Ancord

> Բավականին խելացի մի մարդ , որին կարելի է ժամերով  լսել ու լիքը գիտելիքներ քաղել : Իմ կարծիքով միակ թեկանծուն , որն ունի իր պրինցիպները ու առաջնորդվում է դրանով ,այլ  ամեն անկյունում չի հորդորում դրա մասին  Չնայած դրանով հանդերձ գտնում եմ , որ  իր ժամանակը վաղուց անցել է , ժամանակին էր պետք գործել  ու նախագահ դառնալու ձիրք չունի ...
> Չեմ մտածում , որ ինքը երբևիցե կսատարի ինչ  որ թեկնածուի , հատկապես Լևոնին : Եթե մասնակցեմ ընտրություններին , ինչը քիչ հավանական է , կընտրեմ  իմեննո Վազգենին :
> Իսկ ոմն թեկնածունների ընտրության դեպքում քաղաքական պատերազմը անխուսափելի է :Ապրենք կտեսնենք ...


Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հսկայական շարժումն է ղեկավարել, վարչապետ ու հաղթանակներ տարած պաշտպանության նախարար է եղել, 96թ. ընդդիմության է միասնացրել ու տարել առաջ, երբեք չի լռել, անընդհատ պայքարի մեջ է եղել, համոզված եմ, որ հենց նա շատ լավ նախագահ կլինի: Ուղղակի Հայաստանը լավ նախագահ չի ունեցել ու դրա համար լավ նախագահի մասին պատկերացումը մի տեսակ խեղաթյուրված է:

----------


## keyboard

> Այսօր Մանուկյանը ահավոր դուրս չեկավ 
> Ինքն ասում է, որ ժողովրդի կողմից է, բայց եթե ժողովրդին մի քիչ սիրեր, այս ճակատագրական պահին մի կողմ կդներ իր նեղացած պոզան ու կմիանար Լևոնին:
> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ չի անցնելու, ինչ իմաստ ունի գնալ ու ձայն տալ իրեն: Ավելի լավ է այդ ձայնն օգտագործել այն մարդու օգտին, ում դա իսկապես կարող է օգնել:


Ափսոս, որ էդպես ես մտածում, ես կասեմ ավելի լավ տարբերակ, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն է իրոք սիրում ժողովրդին, պետք է կանգներ հրապարակայնավ ներողություն  խնդրեր ժողովրդից ու ասեր.
-Ով ինձ սատարում է ընտրեք Վ. Մանուկյանին, նա է Ձեր իսկական ղեկավարը, որի հանդեպ ես շատ վատ եմ վարվել:
Եվ ոչ մի դեպքում փնովեր իր իսկ ստեղծած ավազակների :Angry2: 
Իսկ ձայնը կոգնի նաև Պրն. Վ. Մանուկյանին, եթե հիմա դուք ու ով կարդա իմ գրառումս կարծիքները փոխեն ու սկսեն մտածել հակառակը, էդպիսի բան չկա ով անցնելու է նրան ձայն տանք: Մի նայեք թե ով է անցնելու, այլ ընտրեք նրան ում ուզում եք ոչ թե, որպես մարդ այլ որպես գործող անձ, իսկ իմ կարծիքով դա Վ. Մանուկյանն է: Երեկ Շանթի եթերում նա շատ հոյակապ դրսևորեց իրեն, ինքը խռոված չէ ուղղակի չի կարողանում աշխատել մի միջավայրում, որտեղ մեկը մյուսի տակն է քանդում: Նա վարչապետ եղած ժամանակ ամիսը մեկ անգամ մամլո ասուլիս էր տալիս այդ ծանր ժամանակներում, հանդիպում էր ընդիմադիր գործիչներին, քննարկում խնդրի լուծման եղանակներ, սա իհարկե ինքը ասաց երեկ Շանթի եթերում, ինչևէ կարծում եմ, որ ընտրություններից հետո այսքան գյուղեր գնալն էլ չի լինի գյւողացուն էլ շաաատ շուտ կմոռանան :Angry2:  իսկ Մանուկյանը միայն չի խոսում նաև պատրաստ է անել իր ասածները:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ժողովրդին չափից ավելի է սիրում, որ միանա: Մարդը պարզ ասում է, որ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն: Ինչու՞ պետք է միանա: Մի՞թե հենց էնպես պիտի օդի միջից բռնեն, միանան: Միայն նրա համար, որ ոմանք այդպես են ուզում:
> 
> Հարգելի՛ս, ընտրվի, թե չընտրվի, միևնույն է, ես Վազգենին եմ ընտրելու, որովհետև միակ թեկնածուն է, որին վստահում եմ: Ու եթե բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր նրան վստահում են, մի կողմ դնեն այն միտքը, թե չի ընտրվելու, նրան ընտրեն, նա կհամարվի Սերժի ամենալուրջ մրցակիցը:
> Իմ ձայնը չի՛ կորելու: Գնալու է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, թեկուզ չընտրվի:


Ես քո ցավը տանեմ :Smile: , բա որ բոլորը քեզ նման մտածեն իհարկե կնտրվի Վ.Մանուկյանը հաստատ:Իմն էլ չի կորելու այլ գնալու է Վ. Մանուկյանի օգտին, իդեպ երեկ նրա ծննդյան օրն էր, շնորհավորենք և մաղթենք ամենայն բարիք և ամենակարևորը առողջություն, մենք դեռ շատ բան ունենք նրանից սովորելու, համենայնդեպս, ովքեր հասկանում են, որ 20 տարի նա եղել է նույն սկզբունքին և չի փոխել գույնը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովրդին չափից ավելի է սիրում, որ միանա: Մարդը պարզ ասում է, որ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեն: Ինչու՞ պետք է միանա: Մի՞թե հենց էնպես պիտի օդի միջից բռնեն, միանան: Միայն նրա համար, որ ոմանք այդպես են ուզում:
> ………………


Ընդհամենը երկու հարց, նրանք երկուսն էլ ասում են որ այս իշխանությունները պիտի հեռանան։ Արդյո՞ք սա ընդհանուր ցանկություն (չասեմ գաղափար) չի։ Եվ երկրորդ հարցը, ինչու՞ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր այս կարծիքը (մեջբերում եմ)՝ 



> Եթե մինչ այդ կոռուպցիա կար և բավականին խորն էր, ապա այժմ այն համակարգ է դարձել… Կոռուպցիան հանես, պետական ապարատը կփլվի: Այսինքն, կոռուպցիան ոչ թե ժամանակավոր մի բան է, այլ դրա վրա է կառուցված ամբողջ աշխատանքը, պետական բոլոր մեխանիզմները կառուցված են հենց այդ կոռուպցիայի վրա»:


արտահայտելուց հետո դեմ է ավազակապետություն որակմանը։ Գուցե Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունենալու համա՞ր։

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ընդհամենը երկու հարց, նրանք երկուսն էլ ասում են որ այս իշխանությունները պիտի հեռանան։ Արդյո՞ք սա ընդհանուր ցանկություն (չասեմ գաղափար) չի։ Եվ երկրորդ հարցը, ինչու՞ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր այս կարծիքը (մեջբերում եմ)՝ 
> 
> արտահայտելուց հետո դեմ է ավազակապետություն որակմանը։ Գուցե Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունենալու համա՞ր։


Չէ մի գուցե նրա համար, որ համարում է նույն կարգի թվարկածներիդ, կոռուպցիա կար նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ում, բայց այն դրվեց պետական մակարդակի վրա ԼՏՊ-ի որոք ու ծաղկեց ներկայիս իշխանության օրոք, Վազգենը ոնց հիմա մտածի որ ԼՏՊ-ի վրա հրեշտակի թևեր են բուսնել ու գալու է իրա իսկ ստեղծած համակարգը կազմաքանդելու

----------


## Երվանդ

> ԽՍՀՄ-ի օրոք էլ էր կոռուպցիան պետական մակարդակի , սակայն այնպես վառ արտահայտված չէր , ինչպես այսօր է :
> ԼՏՊ-ն հայտարարել է , որ պատրաստ է իր թեկնածությունը հանել , եթե այդ քայլին հետևի նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը . կարծում եմ այս հանգամանքը համոզիչ պատասխան է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերադառնալու նպատակների ազգանվեր լինելու-չլինելու հարցին :


Նույն հաջողությամբ Հովո ջան, եսել ասում եմ եթե Արտգեոն 5 ամսի ակումբ չմտնի ես 8 ամիս չեմ մտնի :Smile: , իրականում շատ լավ գիտեմ որ վերը նշված անձնավորությունը անհնարա ուղղակի որ 6 ամիս ակումբ չմտնի դրա համար ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս խաղալ :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Այսօր Մանուկյանը ահավոր դուրս չեկավ :


շատ թույլ գործիչ է, հնացած-մաշված գաղափարներով, կյանքը-ժամանակը վաղուց արդեն առաջ է անցել, իսկ ինքը դեռ դոփում է նույն տեղում;

----------


## Ancord

> շատ թույլ գործիչ է, հնացած-մաշված գաղափարներով, կյանքը-ժամանակը վաղուց արդեն առաջ է անցել, իսկ ինքը դեռ դոփում է նույն տեղում;




Իսկ իմ կարծիքով միակ մարդն է,   որ միշտ մի նորություն է առաջարկում, ծիծաղելի է նրա մասին ձեր կարծիքը :Smile:  Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/36489/view

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են, թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի ընտրվի… Մի փոքրիկ, ոչ ճշգրիտ պատկեր: Մեր խմբում 12 ուսանող կա, որոնցից 6-ն ընտրությունների չի գնալու, մեկը չի ասում, թե ում է ընտրելու, մեկը՝ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին, մեկը՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, մեկը՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, երկուսը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: 
*
Վաղը՝ փետրվարի 15-ին, ժամը երեկոյան 6-ին կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հանդիպում կա: Բոլոր հետաքրքրվողները կարող են գալ:*

----------


## Quadro

Թեկնածուներից ամենաարժանին ինքնա իմ կարծիքով, ես ձայնս կտաի իրան եթե մի փոքր հույս ունենաի որ կանցնի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով միակ մարդն է,   որ միշտ մի նորություն է առաջարկում, ծիծաղելի է նրա մասին ձեր կարծիքը Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/36489/view


Ու ի՞նչ, մարդու ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ մեծարանքներն ու գովեստի խոսքե՞րն են վկայում, որ նա հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ է։

----------


## Smergh

> Թեկնածուներից ամենաարժանին ինքնա իմ կարծիքով, ես ձայնս կտաի իրան եթե մի փոքր հույս ունենաի որ կանցնի:


Արդեն պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լինելու է երկրորդ փուլ, ընդ որում երկու ելքով, մեկը երբ ՍՍ-ն ու ընդիմության թեկնածուն, երկրորդը ընդիմության երկու թեկնածուներ են դուրս գալիս երկրորդ փուլ,այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ չընտրել արժանավորին, միգուցե հենց նա էլ կլինի երկրորդ փուլում: Միևնույնն է այդ պարագայում դու վնաս չես տալիս ընդիմությանը, այլ օգնում ես քո հավանած քաղաքական գործչին, իսկ այն լուրերը որոնք զանազան ձևերով թե' լևոնականները, թե' իշխանությունները ձայն փախցնելու նպատակով տարածում են  Մանուկյանի հասցեին, թե իբր նրան տված ձայները կորած են` պարզապես անհեթեթություն են, որովհետև չեմ կարծում` թե ազնիվ ու խելացի ընտրողը կարող է իր ձայնը Մանուկյանի փոխարեն տա դրանցից որևէ մեկին, իսկ ընդիմադիր դաշտն Մանուկյանին տված ձայների շնորհիվ ամենևին չի կորցնում իր ձայները:

----------


## keyboard

> շատ թույլ գործիչ է, հնացած-մաշված գաղափարներով, կյանքը-ժամանակը վաղուց արդեն առաջ է անցել, իսկ ինքը դեռ դոփում է նույն տեղում;


Մինչև մեր պետությունը չանցնի Ձեր ասած այդ «հնացած-մաշված գաղափարներով» ոչ մի հնարավորություն չի ունենա «կյանքը-ժամանակը վաղուց արդեն առաջ է անցել» որակավորմանը հետևելու: :Angry2:  Իսկ նրա գաղափարների հնության մասին կարծում եմ թերի եք տեղեկացված, եթե ուշադիր լինեք և հետևեք նրա գաղափարներին կհամոզվեք, որ նախ շատ արդիական են և հետո էլ նրանից լավ այսօրվա Հայաստանը ոչ մեկս չենք պատկերացնում: Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեկնածուներից ամենաարժանին ինքնա իմ կարծիքով, ես ձայնս կտաի իրան եթե մի փոքր հույս ունենաի որ կանցնի:


Հարգելի՛ս, իսկ ինչու՞ հույս չունես: Մի՞թե այն մարդուն ես տալու, որն «ավելի շատ շանսեր ունի»: Այդպիսի բան չկա. բոլորը հավասար շանսեր ունեն, իսկ Սերժը՝ մի քիչ ավելի հավասար: Իշխանությունները հավասարապես չեն թույլ տալու և՛ Վազգենին, և՛ Լևոնին, և՛ Վահանին, և՛ մնացած բոլոր թեկնածուներին: 
Ձայնդ տուր, իսկ հետո տե՛ր կանգնիր այդ ձայնին: Ուրիշ ելք չկա…

----------


## Che_Guevara

Ախր հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, ես չեմ հականում այն մարդկանց  (այդպիսի մարդիկ շատ քիչ են) ովքեր իսրտե հավատում են Վազգեն Մանուկըանի հաղթանակին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շատ լավ մարդ է, ու ինչքան ել իմ գաղափարակիցները նրան մեղադրում են ծախվածության մեջ, ես նրան համարում եմ ամենաքիչ "ծախված" քաղաքական գործիչը: 

Դեռ ընտրտրշավից առաջ ես ասում եի, որ որոշ մարդիկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ ավելի մեծ հույսեր են կապում, քան նա է կապում ինքն իր հետ (նույնիսկ անեկդոտ էի պատմել ոչխարի ու եզդու մասին, որը ոչխարի գինը այնքան բարձր էր ասել, որ ոչխարի ուշքը գնացել էր ծիծաղից)  :Smile: 
 Ընտրտրշավի ընթացքը ցույց տվեց, որ նա ոչ մի լուրջ մտադրություններ չունի, ոչ մի պլանավորված քայլեր չի անում իր ընտրազանգվածը մեծացնելու համար, և ընտրարշավում բավարարվում է միայն կծկտուր ու անորոշ հայտարարություններով, որոնք նույնիսկ թիրախ չունեն, ու օդի մեջ կորում գնում են: Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ զգում են, որ նա չունի խարիզմա, իր հռետորական ձիրքով նա չի գերազանցում հասարակ դասախոսի կամ նույնիսկ քիմիայի ուսուցչի: Ժողովուրդը ուղակի չի լսում նրան:

Ովքեր ներկա էին Շենգավիթում "Մետրո թատրոն" ում ունեցած իր հանդիպմանը, տեսել են, որ դահլիճը 70%-ով էր լիքը (կամ, եթե կուզեք, 30%-ով դատարկ էր)  :Smile: . Ապսոս, որ ես վերջին 20-30 րոպեն հասա, բայց ականատես եղա նրան, ինչի մասին վերեվում ասում էի:
 Վազգան մանուկյանը խոսում էր, մարդկանց մի մասը թերթ էր կարդում, մի մասը զրուցում էին իրար հետ, ու երբ նա խնդրում էր, որ մարդիկ հարցեր տան, երկար լռությունից հետո մեկը կանգնում էր, ու ինչ որ կծկտուր հարց էր տալիս: Այդ հանդիպումը ինձ հիշեցնում էր ծերանոցի բնակիչների հետ հանդիպում, որտեղ հավաքվածներից քչերը գիտեին թե ում հետ են հանդիպում: Վերջում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ասեց: "Ժողովուրդ, եթե մրսում եք, ուզում եք արդեն գնանք?!" 

Կարճ ասած ես այս մարդու մոտ, այս ընտրություններում ոչ մի ակտիվություն չեմ նկատել, ու իզուր եմ համարում այն մարդկանց հույսերը, ովքեր այնքան համարձակ են իրենց երազներում, որ Վազգան Մանուկյանին պատկերացնում են նախագահի պաշտոնում: Մանուկյանի աստղային ժամն արդեն անցավ:

----------


## Guetta

Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ միակ ընդդիմադիր գործիչը եղել է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ով իսկապես համոզիչ հաղթանակ է տարել ընտրություններում իշխանական թեկնածուի նկատմամբ, սակայն... եղավ այն ինչ եղավ...
Վազգեն Մանուկյանը խելացի քաղաքակակն գործիչ է, ունի լավ քաղաքական գործչին բնութագրող դրական հատկանիշ` հավասարակշռվածություն, երևակայի ահավոր բաներ չունի, որ կարելիա իրան մասին ասել, բայց ինքը կարծես թե մոռացված քաղ. գործիչ է, և նրա դարն ավարտվել է:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ միակ ընդդիմադիր գործիչը եղել է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ով իսկապես համոզիչ հաղթանակ է տարել ընտրություններում իշխանական թեկնածուի նկատմամբ, սակայն... եղավ այն ինչ եղավ...
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը խելացի քաղաքակակն գործիչ է, ունի լավ քաղաքական գործչին բնութագրող դրական հատկանիշ` հավասարակշռվածություն, երևակայի ահավոր բաներ չունի, որ կարելիա իրան մասին ասել, բայց ինքը կարծես թե մոռացված քաղ. գործիչ է, և նրա դարն ավարտվել է:


Կարդա  իմ նախորդ գրառումը, ու եթե որոշել ես իմ ասածին ընդդիմախոսել, ապա խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր ասածներդ: Օրինակ` երբ ասում ես, որ նա ամենաիսկական ընդդիմադիր գործիչն է, ասա, թե այս ընտրություններում ինչով է արտահայտվել նրա ընդդիմադիր լինելը: Կամ եթե ասում ես, որ նա լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է. և օժտված է համապատասխան արժանիքներով, խնդրում եմ թվարկիր դրանք: Խնդրում եմ նայև, որ թվարկումտ չսկսես "բարի", "հոգատար ամուսին" և այլ նման հատկանիշներով, քանի որ դրանք քաղաքական կատեգորիա չեն:

----------


## keyboard

> Ախր հարգելի ֆորումցիներ, ես չեմ հականում այն մարդկանց  (այդպիսի մարդիկ շատ քիչ են) ովքեր իսրտե հավատում են Վազգեն Մանուկըանի հաղթանակին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը շատ լավ մարդ է, ու ինչքան ել իմ գաղափարակիցները նրան մեղադրում են ծախվածության մեջ, ես նրան համարում եմ ամենաքիչ "ծախված" քաղաքական գործիչը: 
> 
> Դեռ ընտրտրշավից առաջ ես ասում եի, որ որոշ մարդիկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ ավելի մեծ հույսեր են կապում, քան նա է կապում ինքն իր հետ (նույնիսկ անեկդոտ էի պատմել ոչխարի ու եզդու մասին, որը ոչխարի գինը այնքան բարձր էր ասել, որ ոչխարի ուշքը գնացել էր ծիծաղից) 
>  Ընտրտրշավի ընթացքը ցույց տվեց, որ նա ոչ մի լուրջ մտադրություններ չունի, ոչ մի պլանավորված քայլեր չի անում իր ընտրազանգվածը մեծացնելու համար, և ընտրարշավում բավարարվում է միայն կծկտուր ու անորոշ հայտարարություններով, որոնք նույնիսկ թիրախ չունեն, ու օդի մեջ կորում գնում են: Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ զգում են, որ նա չունի խարիզմա, իր հռետորական ձիրքով նա չի գերազանցում հասարակ դասախոսի կամ նույնիսկ քիմիայի ուսուցչի: Ժողովուրդը ուղակի չի լսում նրան:
> 
> Ովքեր ներկա էին Շենգավիթում "Մետրո թատրոն" ում ունեցած իր հանդիպմանը, տեսել են, որ դահլիճը 70%-ով էր լիքը (կամ, եթե կուզեք, 30%-ով դատարկ էր) . Ապսոս, որ ես վերջին 20-30 րոպեն հասա, բայց ականատես եղա նրան, ինչի մասին վերեվում ասում էի:
>  Վազգան մանուկյանը խոսում էր, մարդկանց մի մասը թերթ էր կարդում, մի մասը զրուցում էին իրար հետ, ու երբ նա խնդրում էր, որ մարդիկ հարցեր տան, երկար լռությունից հետո մեկը կանգնում էր, ու ինչ որ կծկտուր հարց էր տալիս: Այդ հանդիպումը ինձ հիշեցնում էր ծերանոցի բնակիչների հետ հանդիպում, որտեղ հավաքվածներից քչերը գիտեին թե ում հետ են հանդիպում: Վերջում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ասեց: "Ժողովուրդ, եթե մրսում եք, ուզում եք արդեն գնանք?!" 
> 
> Կարճ ասած ես այս մարդու մոտ, այս ընտրություններում ոչ մի ակտիվություն չեմ նկատել, ու իզուր եմ համարում այն մարդկանց հույսերը, ովքեր այնքան համարձակ են իրենց երազներում, որ Վազգան Մանուկյանին պատկերացնում են նախագահի պաշտոնում: Մանուկյանի աստղային ժամն արդեն անցավ:


 :Angry2:  Կասեմ ոչ Ձեր գրառմանը: Ամենևին չեմ կիսում Ձեր կարծիքը հիմա ասեմ ինչու:
Եթե Մանուկյանը դեռ այն ժամանակ, որ խաբեությամբ ու սպառնալիքով խլեցին իրենից իշխանությունը, աներ ամեն ինչ թեկուզ արյան գնով, համոզված եմ, որ այսօրվա Ձեր գրառումների մեջ մեծ տառերով կնշեիք նաև դա: Եթե Մանուկյանը սպառնար որոշ մարդկանց և այդ մարդիկ իրենց աշխատողների, որ եթե դրոշակները չկպցնեք մեքենաների վրա աշխատավարձ չեք ստանա կամ եթե ամեն աշխատող գոնե 8 ձաjն չբերի նա դավաճան է և աշխատանքից կհեռացվի երևի այդ ժամանակ կասեիք, որ Մանուկյանը պայքարում է, քայլեր է անում ընտրազանգված ապահովելու :Think:  Այն որ Մանուկյանն ուզում է իսկական ժողովրդավարություն ստեղծել դա անում են այնպես ինչպես ինքը: Իմ կողմից շատ հարգված ակումբի մի անդամ գրել էր ժողովրդավարության մասին,որը ձևական է ողջ աշխարհում, իսկ Մանուկյանը ուզում է դրան արդիական ու իրական բնույթ տալ և ոչ թե ուղղակի բառեր շարել իրաի հետևից: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մարդկանց թերթ կարդալուն կամ իրաի հետ խոսելուն ասեմ Մանուկյանը երբեք փողով կամ ստիպելով ոչ մեկի չի տարել միտինգի: Եթե պիտի գային այդ Ձեր ասած ցուրտ տեղում թեթ կարդային ու իրար հետ խոսոին, թող թերթ կարդացողը կարդար տանը տաք տեղում իսկ իրաի հետ խոսողներն էլ հավաքվեին մի բարում ու սուրճի ներքո խոսեին, դրանից՝ համոզված եմ Մանուկյանի վարկանիշը չի ընկինի ու ընտրազանգվածն էլ չի պակասի, Մանուկյանը անգամ 10 տարի հետո էլ կլինի արդի մտածող ու արժանի նախագահ, որը մեր պետությունը երբեք չի ունեցել ու եթե շատ լինեն մտածողները, որ Մանուկյանը շանս չունի, երբեք չի էլ ունենա մեր պետությունը արժանի նախագահ: Պարապ ու անտեղյակ ժողովրդին խաբելը այնքան հեշտ է, ուզում ես արի գնանք գյուղերը գոռանք, որ ավանդները տալու ենք ու կարկուտի հասցրած վնասը փոխհատուցենք տես ինչքան ընտրող կունենանք  :LOL:  Ես երբևէ Մանուկյանից նման բան չեմ լսել ու տեսել: Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:
Հ.Գ.*Գրառումս ոչ մի դեպքում չվերագրեք Ձեր անձին և ոչ մի վիրավորական միտում չունեմ, խոսում եմ գաղափարների մասին:*

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի՛ս, իսկ ինչու՞ հույս չունես: Մի՞թե այն մարդուն ես տալու, որն «ավելի շատ շանսեր ունի»: Այդպիսի բան չկա. բոլորը հավասար շանսեր ունեն, իսկ Սերժը՝ մի քիչ ավելի հավասար: Իշխանությունները հավասարապես չեն թույլ տալու և՛ Վազգենին, և՛ Լևոնին, և՛ Վահանին, և՛ մնացած բոլոր թեկնածուներին: 
> Ձայնդ տուր, իսկ հետո տե՛ր կանգնիր այդ ձայնին: Ուրիշ ելք չկա…


*Բյուր* ջան ո՞նց անենք, որ մեր նման մտածողները շատանան: Ախր ինչքան կարելի է կրկնել նույն անիմաստ գաղափարը «մեկա շանս չունի» ունի ու կտեսնենք թե շանս ունեցողները ինչ կանեն: :Angry2:

----------


## Վիշապ

Գիտեք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ծրագիրը երեկ արդեն երրորդ անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի, թերևս համաձայն եմ շատ մտքերի, մանավանդ նրանց, որ ներկա իրավիճակի մասին են, ու ինձ թվաց, որ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում, բացի արտաքին քաղաքականությունից ու Ղարաբաղի խնդրից, նրա գաղափարները մեկին մեկ համընկնում են Տեր–Պետրոսյանի գաղափարների հետ, թեպետ տարբեր նախադասություններ են գրված։ Ես այդ մարդուն արդեն հասկանում եմ, նա Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հետ միավորվել չի կարող։ Ոչ թե նա լավն է, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը վատն է, կամ հակառակը, այլ նա ի վիճակի չի այդ քայլին գնալու, նրանք տարբեր մարդիկ են, տարբեր անհատականություններ, նրանց ճանապարհները ժամանակին խաչվեցին ու հեռացան, մի քանի տարով նրանց միացրեց ընդհանուր ազգային գաղափար, իսկ հետո նրանց անջատեց մարդկային անհատականությունների անհամատեղելիությունը տրված բնության կողմից։ Համակրում եմ Մանուկյանին, ու ինչ որ տեղ նաև ցավում նրա համար։ Նա լավ մարդ է, ազնիվ է, ունեցել է վրիպումներ, արդեն նաև հասկանում եմ 96–յան նրա վրիպումների պատճառները։ Նա պարզապես մի քիչ կասկածամիտ է ու երկչոտ, ու այդ մի քիչը նրան խանգարեց քաղաքական կարիերայում բարձունքների հասնելուն։ Ինչևէ, ձեզ՝ Մանուկյանին ընտրողներիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում։ Իմիջայլոց, մայրս էլ է նրան ընտրում։ :Tongue:

----------


## keyboard

> Գիտեք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ծրագիրը երեկ արդեն երրորդ անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի, թերևս համաձայն եմ շատ մտքերի, մանավանդ նրանց, որ ներկա իրավիճակի մասին են, ու ինձ թվաց, որ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում, բացի արտաքին քաղաքականությունից ու Ղարաբաղի խնդրից, նրա գաղափարները մեկին մեկ համընկնում են Տեր–Պետրոսյանի գաղափարների հետ, թեպետ տարբեր նախադասություններ են գրված։ Ես այդ մարդուն արդեն հասկանում եմ, նա Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հետ միավորվել չի կարող։ Ոչ թե նա լավն է, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը վատն է, կամ հակառակը, այլ նա ի վիճակի չի այդ քայլին գնալու, նրանք տարբեր մարդիկ են, տարբեր անհատականություններ, նրանց ճանապարհները ժամանակին խաչվեցին ու հեռացան, մի քանի տարով նրանց միացրեց ընդհանուր ազգային գաղափար, իսկ հետո նրանց անջատեց մարդկային անհատականությունների անհամատեղելիությունը տրված բնության կողմից։ Համակրում եմ Մանուկյանին, ու ինչ որ տեղ նաև ցավում նրա համար։ Նա լավ մարդ է, ազնիվ է, ունեցել է վրիպումներ, արդեն նաև հասկանում եմ 96–յան նրա վրիպումների պատճառները։ Նա պարզապես մի քիչ կասկածամիտ է ու երկչոտ, ու այդ մի քիչը նրան խանգարեց քաղաքական կարիերայում բարձունքների հասնելուն։ Ինչևէ, ձեզ՝ Մանուկյանին ընտրողներիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում։ Իմիջայլոց, մայրս էլ է նրան ընտրում։


Անհամեստ հարց :Wink:  Իսկ դու ում ես ընտրելու, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ բավականին մատչելի ներկայացրել ես Մանուկյանի ու ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերությունները, բայց կավելացնեմ մի բան Մանուկյանը ուղղակի չկարողացավ ժամանկին գռփել չռփել դրա համար էլ նրանց ուղիները խաչվեցին ու հեռացան: Այսօր ԼՏՊ-ն շատ բաներով է պարտական Մանուկյանին գոնե նրա խելքի համար: :Wink: 
Մենք կամաց-կամաց սկում ենք համախոհական մտերմություն ձեռք բերել :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անհամեստ հարց Իսկ դու ում ես ընտրելու, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ բավականին մատչելի ներկայացրել ես Մանուկյանի ու ԼՏՊ-ի տարբերությունները, բայց կավելացնեմ մի բան Մանուկյանը ուղղակի չկարողացավ ժամանկին գռփել չռփել դրա համար էլ նրանց ուղիները խաչվեցին ու հեռացան: Այսօր ԼՏՊ-ն շատ բաներով է պարտական Մանուկյանին գոնե նրա խելքի համար:
> Մենք կամաց-կամաց սկում ենք համախոհական մտերմություն ձեռք բերել


Ինձ թվում է պարզ է, որ ես ընտրում եմ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Թեպետ նա իրականում մի քիչ գոռոզ է, բայց դա չի խանգարում նրան ուժեղ քաղաքական գործիչ ու նաև վառ անհատականություն լինելու։ Ընտրում եմ ոչ թե Տեր–Պետրոսյան անձին, այդ անձը ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս, այլ ընտրում եմ նրա ծրագիրը, գաղափարները, և ի վերջո քաղաքական գործչին  :Wink:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է գռփել–չգռփելուն, ապա նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներում գռփում են, ուրիշ բան որ գռփում են քաղաքակիրթ ձևերով, որ հանկարծ գռփվողը իրեն շատ անհարմար վիճակում չզգա :LOL: ։ Ու այստեղից մի լավ խրատ է ծնվում գռփողներին՝ գռփիր այնպես, որ պետությունդ ու քաղաքացին դրանից որքան հնարավոր է քիչ տուժեն :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Ինչ վերաբերում է գռփել–չգռփելուն, ապա նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներում գռփում են, ուրիշ բան որ գռփում են քաղաքակիրթ ձևերով, որ հանկարծ գռփվողը իրեն շատ անհարմար վիճակում չզգա։ Ու այստեղից մի լավ խրատ է ծնվում գռփողներին՝ գռփիր այնպես, որ պետությունդ ու քաղաքացին դրանից որքան հնարավոր է քիչ տուժեն


Այո եթե ամեն ինչ արվի չափի մեջ՝ գոհ կլինեն բոլորը, տեսնենք ինչով կավարտվի մեր ժողովրդի ճակատագիրը 19-ից հետո :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Այո եթե ամեն ինչ արվի չափի մեջ՝ գոհ կլինեն բոլորը, տեսնենք ինչով կավարտվի մեր ժողովրդի ճակատագիրը 19-ից հետո


Մեր ժողովրդի ճակատագիրը ավարտվելու միտում չունի , մենք կպայքարենք դրա համար և կհաղթենք:

----------


## Ancord

> Ինձ թվում է պարզ է, որ ես ընտրում եմ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Թեպետ նա իրականում մի քիչ գոռոզ է, բայց դա չի խանգարում նրան ուժեղ քաղաքական գործիչ ու նաև վառ անհատականություն լինելու։ Ընտրում եմ ոչ թե Տեր–Պետրոսյան անձին, այդ անձը ինձ այնքան էլ դուր չի գալիս, այլ ընտրում եմ նրա ծրագիրը, գաղափարները, և ի վերջո քաղաքական գործչին  
> Ինչ վերաբերում է գռփել–չգռփելուն, ապա նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներում գռփում են, ուրիշ բան որ գռփում են քաղաքակիրթ ձևերով, որ հանկարծ գռփվողը իրեն շատ անհարմար վիճակում չզգա։ Ու այստեղից մի լավ խրատ է ծնվում գռփողներին՝ գռփիր այնպես, որ պետությունդ ու քաղաքացին դրանից որքան հնարավոր է քիչ տուժեն


ԼՏՊ-ն  հիմնականում ռազբորկեք է անում: 
Իշխանության տարիներին և քարորզարշավի ընթացքում նրա պահվածքից էլ պետք է եզրակացություններ ասել, միայն սիրուն մտքերով չի հարցը լուծվում:

----------


## Guetta

> Կարդա  իմ նախորդ գրառումը, ու եթե որոշել ես իմ ասածին ընդդիմախոսել, ապա խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր ասածներդ: Օրինակ` երբ ասում ես, որ նա ամենաիսկական ընդդիմադիր գործիչն է, ասա, թե այս ընտրություններում ինչով է արտահայտվել նրա ընդդիմադիր լինելը: Կամ եթե ասում ես, որ նա լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է. և օժտված է համապատասխան արժանիքներով, խնդրում եմ թվարկիր դրանք: Խնդրում եմ նայև, որ թվարկումտ չսկսես "բարի", "հոգատար ամուսին" և այլ նման հատկանիշներով, քանի որ դրանք քաղաքական կատեգորիա չեն:


Che_Guevara, ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորությունա, որ իմ գրածը լավ չես կարդացել, կամ լավ չես ըմբռնել: Բայց ովա ասում, որ ես որոշել եմ քո գրածին ընդդիմանալ: Ես էլ դու էլ գրել ենք համարյա նույն բանը, մասնավորապես այն, որ ինքը վատ մարդ չի, բայց իրա դարն ավարտվելա: Բացի այդ ես չեմ ասել, որ ինքը ամենաիսկական ընդդիմադիր գործիչն է: Հրավիրում եմ ձեր ուշադրությունը իմ նախորդ գրառումից-- "Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պատմության մեջ միակ ընդդիմադիր գործիչը եղել է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ով իսկապես համոզիչ հաղթանակ է տարել ընտրություններում իշխանական թեկնածուի նկատմամբ,". Սա 1996 թվականի մասին է խոսքը, հարգելիս:

----------


## Ancord

> Գիտեք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ծրագիրը երեկ արդեն երրորդ անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի, թերևս համաձայն եմ շատ մտքերի, մանավանդ նրանց, որ ներկա իրավիճակի մասին են, ու ինձ թվաց, որ գրեթե բոլոր հարցերում, բացի արտաքին քաղաքականությունից ու Ղարաբաղի խնդրից, նրա գաղափարները մեկին մեկ համընկնում են Տեր–Պետրոսյանի գաղափարների հետ, թեպետ տարբեր նախադասություններ են գրված։ Ես այդ մարդուն արդեն հասկանում եմ, նա Տեր–Պետրոսյանի հետ միավորվել չի կարող։ Ոչ թե նա լավն է, Տեր–Պետրոսյանը վատն է, կամ հակառակը, այլ նա ի վիճակի չի այդ քայլին գնալու, նրանք տարբեր մարդիկ են, տարբեր անհատականություններ, նրանց ճանապարհները ժամանակին խաչվեցին ու հեռացան, մի քանի տարով նրանց միացրեց ընդհանուր ազգային գաղափար, իսկ հետո նրանց անջատեց մարդկային անհատականությունների անհամատեղելիությունը տրված բնության կողմից։ Համակրում եմ Մանուկյանին, ու ինչ որ տեղ նաև ցավում նրա համար։ Նա լավ մարդ է, ազնիվ է, ունեցել է վրիպումներ, արդեն նաև հասկանում եմ 96–յան նրա վրիպումների պատճառները։ Նա պարզապես մի քիչ կասկածամիտ է ու երկչոտ, ու այդ մի քիչը նրան խանգարեց քաղաքական կարիերայում բարձունքների հասնելուն։ Ինչևէ, ձեզ՝ Մանուկյանին ընտրողներիդ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում։ Իմիջայլոց, մայրս էլ է նրան ընտրում։


Եթե ինչպես դու ես ասում, նա երկչոտ ու կասկածամիտ լիներ, չէր առաջնորդի ղարաբաղյան շարժումը, ոչ էլ կվերակազմավորեր բանակը ու հաղթանակներ կտաներ:  Նա երբեք չի երազել զուտ քաղաքական բարձրունքների մասին, նրա նպատակը զարգացող, աշխարհի ժամանակի հետ քայլող Հայաստան և երջանիկ ու ազատ մարդիկ տեսնելն է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ինչպես դու ես ասում, նա երկչոտ ու կասկածամիտ լիներ, չէր առաջնորդի ղարաբաղյան շարժումը, ոչ էլ կվերակազմավորեր բանակը ու հաղթանակներ կտաներ:  Նա երբեք չի երազել զուտ քաղաքական բարձրունքների մասին, նրա նպատակը զարգացող, աշխարհի ժամանակի հետ քայլող Հայաստան և երջանիկ ու ազատ մարդիկ տեսնելն է:


Հարգելիս, ես չեմ ուրանում նրա արածները անցած տասնամյակի սկզբին, բայց դրանից հետո նրա երկչոտության ու կասկածամտության նշանները ինձ համար նկատելի էին, ես գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը և միտումնավոր այս մարդու վարկանիշը չեմ ուզում ցածրացնել։ Իսկ քաղաքական բարձունքների մասին երազելը այդքան էլ վատ բան չի քաղաքական գործչի համար, ես կարծում եմ նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ է։ Նա հաճախ է խոսում ռոմանտիզմից, երազելուց, կարծում եմ նրա մոտ այդպիսի մոտիվացիան բավականին մեծ է։ :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելիս, ես չեմ ուրանում նրա արածները անցած տասնամյակի սկզբին, բայց դրանից հետո նրա երկչոտության ու կասկածամտության նշանները ինձ համար նկատելի էին, ես գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը և միտումնավոր այս մարդու վարկանիշը չեմ ուզում ցածրացնել։ Իսկ քաղաքական բարձունքների մասին երազելը այդքան էլ վատ բան չի քաղաքական գործչի համար, ես կարծում եմ նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ է։ Նա հաճախ է խոսում ռոմանտիզմից, երազելուց, կարծում եմ նրա մոտ այդպիսի մոտիվացիան բավականին մեծ է։


Աշխարում բոլոր մեծ բաները մեծ երազանքներից են բխել: Նա ուտոպիստական մտքեր չի արտահայտում և  նրա պատկերացրած Հայաստանը երազանք է, որը բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունի իրականություն դառնալու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աշխարում բոլոր մեծ բաները մեծ երազանքներից են բխել: Նա ուտոպիստական մտքեր չի արտահայտում և  նրա պատկերացրած Հայաստանը երազանք է, որը բոլոր նախադրյալներն ունի իրականություն դառնալու:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց հասկանու՞մ ես, հիմա փաստացի ժողովուրդին փորձում է տանել և առաջնորդել Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, և ոչ Մանուկյանը, իսկ դու և Պարոն Մանուկյանը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում եք, որ այս ժողովուրդը վերջին անգամ միավորվել էր անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու համար, ու մեկ էլ դրանից առաջ Տիգրան Մեծի օրոք :Angry2:  Իսկ նախադրյալների մասին առանց միավորվելու անիմաստ է խոսել հենց այս պահին։

----------


## keyboard

> ԼՏՊ-ն  հիմնականում ռազբորկեք է անում: 
> Իշխանության տարիներին և քարորզարշավի ընթացքում նրա պահվածքից էլ պետք է եզրակացություններ ասել, միայն սիրուն մտքերով չի հարցը լուծվում:


Դե պիտի էդպես էլ լինի էլի, մի՞թե նա չի «ռազբոռկայի» հիմնադիրը: Ոչ մի լուրջ բան չեմ տեսնում ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագրերում, առավելևս քայլերում:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Համաձայն եմ, բայց հասկանու՞մ ես, հիմա փաստացի ժողովուրդին փորձում է տանել և առաջնորդել Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, և ոչ Մանուկյանը, իսկ դու և Պարոն Մանուկյանը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում եք, որ այս ժողովուրդը վերջին անգամ միավորվել էր անկախության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելու համար, ու մեկ էլ դրանից առաջ Տիգրան Մեծի օրոք Իսկ նախադրյալների մասին առանց միավորվելու անիմաստ է խոսել հենց այս պահին։


Մեր ժողովուրդը երբեք չի միավորվել: :Angry2: , իսկ անկախության մենք հասել են, որտև դա ինձ անհայտ պետությունների ինչու՞ չէ նաև անհատների անձնական շահերից է բխել: Եթե այն ժամանակ մի քանիսին սպանեին, ընտանյոք հանդերց գնդակահարեին այսօր ոչ ես ոչ էլ ոչ ոք այդքան վստահ չեր խոսի միավորվելու մասին: Անկախությունը դա ԼՏՊ-ի շնորհիվ չի եղել, նա ուղղակի որսացել է պահը կամ էլ համընկել է, մեր անկախությունը եղել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզման ծրագրի մի մասը և ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## P.S.

> Դե պիտի էդպես էլ լինի էլի, մի՞թե նա չի «ռազբոռկայի» հիմնադիրը: Ոչ մի լուրջ բան չեմ տեսնում ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագրերում, առավելևս քայլերում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> Մեր ժողովուրդը երբեք չի միավորվել:, իսկ անկախության մենք հասել են, որտև դա ինձ անհայտ պետությունների ինչու՞ չէ նաև անհատների անձնական շահերից է բխել: Եթե այն ժամանակ մի քանիսին սպանեին, ընտանյոք հանդերց գնդակահարեին այսօր ոչ ես ոչ էլ ոչ ոք այդքան վստահ չեր խոսի միավորվելու մասին: Անկախությունը դա ԼՏՊ-ի շնորհիվ չի եղել, նա ուղղակի որսացել է պահը կամ էլ համընկել է, մեր անկախությունը եղել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզման ծրագրի մի մասը և ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ անկախությունը ԼՏՊ—ի մենաշնորհը չէ, և այն, որ այն մեզ տվեցին, մենք կարգին չպայքարեցինք, բայց ցինիկաբար պնդել, թե դա որոշ անհատների անձնական շահից է բխել ու որ ժողովուրդը երբեք չի միավորվել, ուղղակի վիրավորական է։ 

Վիրավորական է այն տղերքի համար, որ 88–ին ուսանող էին, բայց թողեցին համալսարանը ու գնացին իրենց կյանքի նվիրեցին Արցախին, էն սփյուռքահայերի, որ իրենց տարիների կուտակած առանց վարանելու բերեցին Արցախ ու Աղետի գոտի, վիրավորական է Նաիրիտի էն աշխատողների համար, որ հասկանալով հանդերձ, որ աշխատանքը կորցնելու են, ժամանակին փակեցին գործարանը հենց քո առողջության համար։ 

Բոլորդ էլ կարող եք ցանկացած միտք արտահայտել, բայց հարգեք ձեր ժողովրդի, ձեր ծնողների քաղաքացիական գիտակցության և մարդկային նվիրումի այն մեծ ջանքը, որի շնորհիվ ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք՝ թեկուզ թերի ու անկատար։ 

*Ես չափազանց ժողովրդավար եմ, բայց չափը թող չանցնի ոչ մեկ։ Եթե տեղյակ չեք, ուրեմն լռեք ու ավելորդ գնահատականներ մի տվեք։ Մենք չափազանց շատ բան եք զոհաբերել ունենալու համար, այն, ինչը գոնե քեզ համար անտեսանելի է։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեմ, որ այսօր շատերն են հարգում Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, բայց նրա օգտին չեն քվեարկելու, որովհետև վստահ են, որ նա չի ընտրվելու: Իսկ իմ հավատքը օր օրի ավելի է մեծանում, որովհետև տեսնում եմ ժողովրդի մեջ արթնացած հույսը, որը տարիներ շարունակ քնած էր: Ուստի կխնդրեի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համակիրներին, որ նրա օգտին քվեարկեն, չմտածեն, թե «ձայնը կորում է», «իշխանությունները թույլ չեն տա»: Հավատացե՛ք, երկրի ապագան ժողովրդի ձեռքերում է: Պետք չէ հույսը կորցնել…

----------


## Ձայնալար

*]Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ որևէ թեկնածուի մասին գրառումներ անելուց այսօր և վաղը: Ինչպես գիտեք դա օրենքի պահանջ է:*

----------


## keyboard

> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ անկախությունը ԼՏՊ—ի մենաշնորհը չէ, և այն, որ այն մեզ տվեցին, մենք կարգին չպայքարեցինք, բայց ցինիկաբար պնդել, թե դա որոշ անհատների անձնական շահից է բխել ու որ ժողովուրդը երբեք չի միավորվել, ուղղակի վիրավորական է։ 
> 
> Վիրավորական է այն տղերքի համար, որ 88–ին ուսանող էին, բայց թողեցին համալսարանը ու գնացին իրենց կյանքի նվիրեցին Արցախին, էն սփյուռքահայերի, որ իրենց տարիների կուտակած առանց վարանելու բերեցին Արցախ ու Աղետի գոտի, վիրավորական է Նաիրիտի էն աշխատողների համար, որ հասկանալով հանդերձ, որ աշխատանքը կորցնելու են, ժամանակին փակեցին գործարանը հենց քո առողջության համար։ 
> 
> Բոլորդ էլ կարող եք ցանկացած միտք արտահայտել, բայց հարգեք ձեր ժողովրդի, ձեր ծնողների քաղաքացիական գիտակցության և մարդկային նվիրումի այն մեծ ջանքը, որի շնորհիվ ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք՝ թեկուզ թերի ու անկատար։ 
> 
> *Ես չափազանց ժողովրդավար եմ, բայց չափը թող չանցնի ոչ մեկ։ Եթե տեղյակ չեք, ուրեմն լռեք ու ավելորդ գնահատականներ մի տվեք։ Մենք չափազանց շատ բան եք զոհաբերել ունենալու համար, այն, ինչը գոնե քեզ համար անտեսանելի է։*


Հարգելի բարեկամ, մինչ այսօր գրառում կատարելիս ամենայն զգուշությամբ փորձել եմ չվիրավորել ոչ մեկի անձը, բացառապես ԼՏՊ-ի, ելնելով անձնական նկատառումներից:
Ասեմ նաեվ, որ գրածիս իմաստը չհասկանալով դրա մեջ ցինիկություն տեսնելը՝  չեմ կարծում,որ հարիր է քեզ: 
Հիմա ես կմեկնեմ գրածս եվ առաջարկում եմ քննարկման դնել գրառումս եվ տեսնենք թե քա՞նի մարդ կհամաձայնվի քեզ հետ: 
Ինչ բարոյական իրավունքով ես ենթադրում, որ ես վիրավորում եմ կռված տղեքին, եթե դրանցից շատերը իմ հորեղաբայրերն ու եղբայրներն ու հարազատներն են; Արդյո՞ք իմաստավոր է նրանց անվան շահարկումը այստեղ:
Տղաները կռվել են Ղարաբաղի, ազատ պետության ու հոյակապ Հայաստանի, ազատ գաղափարների ու ժողովրդի համար: Սակայն նրանք չեն կռվել այսօրվա Հայաստանի համար նրանցից ոչ մեկը առժանի չէ, որ տեսնի թե հիմա ինչ է կատարվում:*Նրանք կռվել են ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այսոր ասեն մեզ ղարաբաղցի է ղեկավարում,Ղարաբաղցիներն եկել լցվել են Երևանում և այլն մենք հայ ենք լինի ղարաբաղցի, ամերիկահայ, պարսկահայ, թե երևանցի*: Նրանք ղարաբաղցու ու հայի մեջ տարբերություն չեն դրել մենք հայ ենք եվ պիտի հպարտանանք դրանով, ոչ թե լինենք մեկս մեկի թշնամին ոնց որ հիմա է, վայ սա ղարաբաղցի է, սա իջեըվանցի, սա սեվանցի ու այդպես շարունակ, չկա այդպիսի գաղափար մենք Հայ ենք եվ վերջ, նրանք դրա համար են կռվել:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Նաիրիտի փակելուն ասեմ, դա նունպես Խաչիկ Ստամբւլցյանի, ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրն էր, որոնք խաբելով մրարդկանց ասացին, որ դա անում են Էկոլոգիական շահերից ելնելով, սակայն դա արվեց արհեստական բլոկադան էլ ավելի խորացնելու համար: Ստամբուլցյանը գոռում էր. «Ջերմուկն ու աղը կծախենք կապրենք ժողովուրդ չմտածեք:» Բա ուր է դա: Ինչ վբերաբերվում է քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանն ու մարդկային նվիրումին ասեմ, որ ոչ մեկը չի պայքարել նրա համար ինչ մենք ունենք այսօր:Իսկ ի՞նչ ունենք այսօր, որի մասին խոսել ես: Այն, որ հայրը երեխայի առաջին ճիչը լսում է Ռուսաստանից կամ ԱՄՆ-ից հեռախոսո՞վ, այն է որ 3000 դրամ օրեկան վաստակող հայրը հազիվ հասցնում է երեխային սնունդ ու տակդիր առնե՞լ, այն է որ Հացը, ձեթը կրկնակի թանկացնում են, որ էլի սով լինի՞, այն է որ արտարժույթի հետ ինչ ուզում անում ե՞ն, այն է որ մեր երկրի ԿԲ նախագահը ասում է ամեն ինչն էլ մեր ձեռքում է ոնց ուզենք ենպես էլ կանենք, ելնելով իբր պետության շահերի՞ց: Լավ էլի իմ ծնողները ու պապերը դրա համար չեն պայքարել հաստատ, ու ես իմ կարծիքը հայտնել եմ բավականին կռվող տղեքի մոտ, լուրջ քաղաքական մեկնաբանների ու քաղաքագետների մոտ ասեմ, որ նրանք ինձ ասել են զգույշ եղիր ոչ թե վիրավորելու այլ որ այժմյան շահամոլները կարող են շատ վատ բան անել ինձ հետ քանի որ ես բավականին ճիշտ եմ մտածում: Ես կռվող տղեքի հոգուն ղուրբան, իմ ընկերոջ երջանկահիշատակ հոր շիրիմին թող միշտ կանաչ բուսնի, երբեք ոչ ոքի թույլ չեմ տա մտածել, որ ես չեմ հարգում նրանց դա զրպարտություն է իմ հասցեին:Ներողություն եմ խնդրում քեզանից եթե կվիրավորվես գրածիցս, բայց ասեմ, որ անտեսել եմ քո ինձ հասցրած վիրավորանքները, չեմ կարծում, որ քննարկումների համար թշնամանալը ճիշտ է:
Իսկ ինչ որ մենք զոհաբերել ենք չեմ կարծում, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկը իմանար այսօրվա վիճակի մասին ինչ որ բան կզոհաբերեր:
Ասեմ նաեվ, եթե  տեղյակ չեմ մի բանից չեմ էլ խոսում դրա մասին:
_Իդեպ, շնորհակալ եմ բացասական վարկանիշի համար_ :Wink: 

*Ձայնալար*, իմ կողմից շատ հարգված մարդ, խնդրում եմ չջնջես գրառումս ուղղակի փորձել եմ պատասխանել, առանց մեր պետության եվ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ-ի օրենքները խախտելու: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:
*Կխնդրեմ բոլորին կարդալ գրառումս, եթե ժամանակ ունենաք*
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Հարգելի բարեկամ, մինչ այսօր գրառում կատարելիս ամենայն զգուշությամբ փորձել եմ չվիրավորել ոչ մեկի անձը, բացառապես ԼՏՊ-ի, ելնելով անձնական նկատառումներից:
> Ասեմ նաեվ, որ գրածիս իմաստը չհասկանալով դրա մեջ ցինիկություն տեսնելը՝  չեմ կարծում,որ հարիր է քեզ: 
> Հիմա ես կմեկնեմ գրածս եվ առաջարկում եմ քննարկման դնել գրառումս եվ տեսնենք թե քա՞նի մարդ կհամաձայնվի քեզ հետ: 
> Ինչ բարոյական իրավունքով ես ենթադրում, որ ես վիրավորում եմ կռված տղեքին, եթե դրանցից շատերը իմ հորեղաբայրերն ու եղբայրներն ու հարազատներն են; Արդյո՞ք իմաստավոր է նրանց անվան շահարկումը այստեղ:
> Տղաները կռվել են Ղարաբաղի, ազատ պետության ու հոյակապ Հայաստանի, ազատ գաղափարների ու ժողովրդի համար: Սակայն նրանք չեն կռվել այսօրվա Հայաստանի համար նրանցից ոչ մեկը առժանի չէ, որ տեսնի թե հիմա ինչ է կատարվում:*Նրանք կռվել են ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այսոր ասեն մեզ ղարաբաղցի է ղեկավարում,Ղարաբաղցիներն եկել լցվել են Երևանում և այլն մենք հայ ենք լինի ղարաբաղցի, ամերիկահայ, պարսկահայ, թե երևանցի*: Նրանք ղարաբաղցու ու հայի մեջ տարբերություն չեն դրել մենք հայ ենք եվ պիտի հպարտանանք դրանով, ոչ թե լինենք մեկս մեկի թշնամին ոնց որ հիմա է, վայ սա ղարաբաղցի է, սա իջեըվանցի, սա սեվանցի ու այդպես շարունակ, չկա այդպիսի գաղափար մենք Հայ ենք եվ վերջ, նրանք դրա համար են կռվել:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Նաիրիտի փակելուն ասեմ, դա նունպես Խաչիկ Ստամբւլցյանի, ԼՏՊ-ի ծրագիրն էր, որոնք խաբելով մրարդկանց ասացին, որ դա անում են Էկոլոգիական շահերից ելնելով, սակայն դա արվեց արհեստական բլոկադան էլ ավելի խորացնելու համար: Ստամբուլցյանը գոռում էր. «Ջերմուկն ու աղը կծախենք կապրենք ժողովուրդ չմտածեք:» Բա ուր է դա: Ինչ վբերաբերվում է քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանն ու մարդկային նվիրումին ասեմ, որ ոչ մեկը չի պայքարել նրա համար ինչ մենք ունենք այսօր:Իսկ ի՞նչ ունենք այսօր, որի մասին խոսել ես: Այն, որ հայրը երեխայի առաջին ճիչը լսում է Ռուսաստանից կամ ԱՄՆ-ից հեռախոսո՞վ, այն է որ 3000 դրամ օրեկան վաստակող հայրը հազիվ հասցնում է երեխային սնունդ ու տակդիր առնե՞լ, այն է որ Հացը, ձեթը կրկնակի թանկացնում են, որ էլի սով լինի՞, այն է որ արտարժույթի հետ ինչ ուզում անում ե՞ն, այն է որ մեր երկրի ԿԲ նախագահը ասում է ամեն ինչն էլ մեր ձեռքում է ոնց ուզենք ենպես էլ կանենք, ելնելով իբր պետության շահերի՞ց: Լավ էլի իմ ծնողները ու պապերը դրա համար չեն պայքարել հաստատ, ու ես իմ կարծիքը հայտնել եմ բավականին կռվող տղեքի մոտ, լուրջ քաղաքական մեկնաբանների ու քաղաքագետների մոտ ասեմ, որ նրանք ինձ ասել են զգույշ եղիր ոչ թե վիրավորելու այլ որ այժմյան շահամոլները կարող են շատ վատ բան անել ինձ հետ քանի որ ես բավականին ճիշտ եմ մտածում: Ես կռվող տղեքի հոգուն ղուրբան, իմ ընկերոջ երջանկահիշատակ հոր շիրիմին թող միշտ կանաչ բուսնի, երբեք ոչ ոքի թույլ չեմ տա մտածել, որ ես չեմ հարգում նրանց դա զրպարտություն է իմ հասցեին:Ներողություն եմ խնդրում քեզանից եթե կվիրավորվես գրածիցս, բայց ասեմ, որ անտեսել եմ քո ինձ հասցրած վիրավորանքները, չեմ կարծում, որ քննարկումների համար թշնամանալը ճիշտ է:
> Իսկ ինչ որ մենք զոհաբերել ենք չեմ կարծում, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկը իմանար այսօրվա վիճակի մասին ինչ որ բան կզոհաբերեր:
> Ասեմ նաեվ, եթե  տեղյակ չեմ մի բանից չեմ էլ խոսում դրա մասին:
> _Իդեպ, շնորհակալ եմ բացասական վարկանիշի համար_
> ...


Բռավո :Hands Up:  Ափսոս վարկանիշ չեմ կարող տալ:

----------


## Dayana

> Բռավո Ափսոս վարկանիշ չեմ կարող տալ:


ես քո փոխարեն կտամ Տիկ  :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

keyboard շատ լավ ես նկարագրել: Ւրականում ել Լևոնի ետևից գնացողների մեջ շատ աբիժնիկներ կան չկարողանալով հասնել հաջությունների /իսկ դա հիմնականում աշխատասիրությունից ա գալիս/ ամեն ինչում մեղադրում են ղարաբաղցիներին, չհասկանալով որ մի ամբողջ ազգ 90-ականերին տարիների ընթացքում ամբողջ հոգով եղել ա նրանց հետ..

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard շատ լավ ես նկարագրել: Ւրականում ել Լևոնի ետևից գնացողների մեջ շատ աբիժնիկներ կան չկարողանալով հասնել հաջությունների /իսկ դա հիմնականում աշխատասիրությունից ա գալիս/ ամեն ինչում մեղադրում են ղարաբաղցիներին, չհասկանալով որ մի ամբողջ ազգ 90-ականերին տարիների ընթացքում ամբողջ հոգով եղել ա նրանց հետ..


Մեզանում վերացել է գաղափարն ու սկզբունքները, մենք վազում ենք անհատների և/կամ սին գաղափարների ետևից, այո հարգելի ընկեր դա ողբալի է, շնորհակալ եմ աևձագանքի համար:

----------


## Ancord

Գիտեք մեր պրոբլեմը նաև որն Է? Որ ԼՏՊ-ին, որը գերեզման դրեց ժողովրդավարությունը, փաստորեն էլի շանս ունի ժողովրդի մոտ, այսինքն, չկա պատիժ հասկանում եք, այսինքն, վաղը մյուս օր Ռոբը գա, էլի կարող ա մարդիկ գնան իրա հետևից: Լևոնը մի հատ լավ պիտի պատժվեր ժողովրդի կողմից, որ հասկանային, որ եթե  թքում ես ժողովրդի վրա ուրեմն էլ երբեք ժողովուրդը քեզ շանս չի տա: Բայց արի ու տես մեր մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Հենց այս ամենը անհուսության մեջ է գցում շատերին ու ստիպում հիասթափված թողնել գնալ Հայաստանից:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Գիտեք մեր պրոբլեմը նաև որն Է? Որ ԼՏՊ-ին, որը գերեզման դրեց ժողովրդավարությունը, փաստորեն էլի շանս ունի ժողովրդի մոտ, այսինքն, չկա պատիժ հասկանում եք, այսինքն, վաղը մյուս օր Ռոբը գա, էլի կարող ա մարդիկ գնան իրա հետևից: Լևոնը մի հատ լավ պիտի պատժվեր ժողովրդի կողմից, որ հասկանային, որ եթե  թքում ես ժողովրդի վրա ուրեմն էլ երբեք ժողովուրդը քեզ շանս չի տա: Բայց արի ու տես մեր մոտ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Հենց այս ամենը անհուսության մեջ է գցում շատերին ու ստիպում հիասթափված թողնել գնալ Հայաստանից:


Անձամբ դու, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում։ Լռե՞լ ու քաշվել մի կողմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման։  :Think:  Ասա, ի՞նչ պիտի անի ժողովուրդը։ Այսօր ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և ոչ ամենևին հակառակը։ Ինչո՞ւ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի կանգնում ժողոբրդի կողքին։ Երթերին մասնակցողների զգալի մասը Լևոնի օգտին չի քվեարկել ու դա Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ լավ գիտի։ Ինչո՞ւ չի կանգնում այդ ժողովրդին գլուխ։

----------


## keyboard

> Անձամբ դու, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում։ Լռե՞լ ու քաշվել մի կողմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման։  Ասա, ի՞նչ պիտի անի ժողովուրդը։ Այսօր ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը և ոչ ամենևին հակառակը։ Ինչո՞ւ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի կանգնում ժողոբրդի կողքին։ Երթերին մասնակցողների զգալի մասը Լևոնի օգտին չի քվեարկել ու դա Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ լավ գիտի։ Ինչո՞ւ չի կանգնում այդ ժողովրդին գլուխ։


Կապատսխանեմ շատ կարճ, որտև Մաուկյանը համ լավ է գիտակցում, որ մի բան փոխելն անհնար է, համ էլ եթե ինքը ցույցերով ու միտինգներով ու ծեծ ու ջարդով իշխանության գալու լիներ վաղու՜ց մեր նախագահը կլիներ, սա իմ կարծիքն է, իսկ թե ինչ է մտածում նա խոստանում եմ ամենշուտը իմանալ ու պատասխանել բոլորիդ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը սպառվելա 96 թվականից հետո, իրա օրերը անցան արդեն ու ես իրանից ավել ակտիվություն էի սպասում, էս ընտրություններին ինքը ընդհանրապես պայքարից դուրս էր ու ապացուցեց որ ինքը իրանից արդեն վաղուց են ուժը չի ներկայացնում ու առաջատարի հատկություններ չունի ընդհանրապես
չնայած մեր քաղաքական դաշտի ամենաազնիվ  ու ամենախելացի քաղաքական գործիչնա իմ կարծիքով




> համ էլ եթե ինքը ցույցերով ու միտինգներով ու ծեծ ու ջարդով իշխանության գալու լիներ վաղու՜ց մեր նախագահը կլիներ, սա իմ կարծիքն է, իսկ թե ինչ է մտածում նա խոստանում եմ ամենշուտը իմանալ ու պատասխանել բոլորիդ:


ավելի լավա մի անգամ ծեծ ու ջարդ լինի հետո արդարություն, ոչ թե 10 տարի անարդարություն

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կապատսխանեմ շատ կարճ, որտև Մաուկյանը համ լավ է գիտակցում, որ մի բան փոխելն անհնար է, համ էլ եթե ինքը ցույցերով ու միտինգներով ու ծեծ ու ջարդով իշխանության գալու լիներ վաղու՜ց մեր նախագահը կլիներ, սա իմ կարծիքն է, իսկ թե ինչ է մտածում նա խոստանում եմ ամենշուտը իմանալ ու պատասխանել բոլորիդ:


Ախր ստեղնաշար (  :Smile:  ) ախպեր ջան, ինչի՞ պետք է դու իմանաս ու մեզ ասես, իսկ էն մարդի՞կ, որ ընտրել են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ու վստահում են նրան և քեզ ճանաչելու բախտ չունեն, էդ մարդիկ ինչու՞ պետք չիմանան թե ի՞նչ է մտածում իրենց թեկնածուն այս ամենի մասին: Իմ համար, օրինակ, անհասկանալի ու անընդունելի է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի լռությունը, ու ես դա միայն այսպես կարող եմ մեկնաբանել. «ինչ արել են Լևոնին են արել, ժամանակին նույն բանը ինքն ա արել, իրան տեղն ա»: Բայց չէ՞ որ Լևոնին չեն արել՝ արել են այն հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց, ովքեր ընտրել են Լևոնին և առհասարակ տուժողը բոլոր նրանք են, ովքեր ուզում են Հայաստանը տեսնել ժողովրդավարական պետություն, քանի որ ամեն մի կեղծված ընտրություն մեզ ավելի է հեռացնում այդ երազանքից:

----------


## keyboard

> Ախր ստեղնաշար (  ) ախպեր ջան, ինչի՞ պետք է դու իմանաս ու մեզ ասես, իսկ էն մարդի՞կ, որ ընտրել են Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ու վստահում են նրան և քեզ ճանաչելու բախտ չունեն, էդ մարդիկ ինչու՞ պետք չիմանան թե ի՞նչ է մտածում իրենց թեկնածուն այս ամենի մասին: Իմ համար, օրինակ, անհասկանալի ու անընդունելի է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի լռությունը, ու ես դա միայն այսպես կարող եմ մեկնաբանել. «ինչ արել են Լևոնին են արել, ժամանակին նույն բանը ինքն ա արել, իրան տեղն ա»: Բայց չէ՞ որ Լևոնին չեն արել՝ արել են այն հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց, ովքեր ընտրել են Լևոնին և առհասարակ տուժողը բոլոր նրանք են, ովքեր ուզում են Հայաստանը տեսնել ժողովրդավարական պետություն, քանի որ ամեն մի կեղծված ընտրություն մեզ ավելի է հեռացնում այդ երազանքից:


Հա ջան, ես չեմ ասում, որ արդարացնում եմ իր լռությունը, բայց ամեն դեպքում, համոզված եմ, որ նա լուրջ հիմքեր ունի դրանում, ասենք հիմա մեր կարծիքով ճիշտ է, որ ժողովրդին հավաքել են ու ցույց են անում, բայց կան նաև այլ կերպ մտածողներ չէ՞: Չեմ ուզում վիճել ոչմեկիդ հետ, կանցնի ժամանակը, եթե ես սխալված լինեմ շաաաաաաաաատ կուրախանամ, բայց չտա Աստված, որ սխալվի մեր ժողովուրդը, ազնիվ խոսք դրանից շաաատ եմ վախենում: Ինչևէ, հուսով եմ ամեն ինչ կվերջանա մեր մտածածի նման և արդարությունը կհաղթի:

----------


## Ancord

Եթե այս հասարակության համար Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման քաղաքական գործիչը և նրա գաղափարները սպառված են, ուրեմն մեր հասարակություհը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի (բայց ես ձեր կարծիքին համամիտ չեմ):  

Ինչ վերբերում է նրա վերաբերմունքին այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ ինքը հայտարարություն կտա: Ես իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, եթե նրա տեղը լինեի ԵՐԲԵՔ չէի կանգնի ԼՏՊ-ի կողմը: Մանավանդ ՎՄ-ն շատ քիչ տոկոս է հավաքել, իրա ասածը ձեր համար նշանակություն ունի ? :Smile:  Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս ամենը խաղ էր, ու ԼՏՊ-ի հիվանդագին ինքնասիրությունը օգտագործեցին, որ էլի գործի մեջ էն բանից անի:

Ինչ վերբերում է 96թ.-ին ամբողջ կռիվը նրանում էր, որ բացի սարսափելի խախտումներից, վերջնական արդյունքներն էին նկարվել, և ժողովուրդը ուզում էր պատահական արկղներից  հանվեին պատահական քվեաթերթիկներ ու իրենց պահանջը երբ չբավարարվեց կատաղած ժողովուրդը հարձակվեց ԱԺ-ի շենքի վրա: Հետո եղան ծեծեր, բռնություններ ու բանտեր:
Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների ՎՄ-ն 41-42տոկոս  էր, ԼՏՊ-50 քանի տոկոս էր, իսկ ըստ արձանագրությունների ՎՄ-ն մոտ 70-75 տոկոս էր:   
Ամեն տարի կեղծիքներ են եղել, ուր էր ԼՏՊ-ն? Ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի ՎՄ-ն միշտ խոսացել է այդ ամենի դեմ: Իսկ ամենամեծ կեղծիքը արել է հենց ինքը ԼՏՊ-ն: Այս տարի ես ՎՄ-ի վստահված անձն էի, ու լսեցի, թե ինչպես ՍՍ-ի վստահված անձը ասեց ԼՏՊ-ի վստահված անձին <բոլոր կեղծիքները մենք ձեզանից ենք սովորել անել, դուք երկու սև պոյես ունեք մենք մեկ>:
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ եթե ԼՏՊ- թիմը սովոր է խախտումներ անել, ես ինչու հիմա պիտի հավատմ, որ իրենք մաքուր են աշխատել, ես շատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ դրա վրա: Դրան գումարած, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ամբողջ քարոզչության ընթացքում անընդմեջ ստում է, իրա թիմը անընդհատ ստեր է գրում թերթերում, բոլրը մեղադրվում են դավաճանության մեջ,  արի ու էսքանից հետո իա որևէ ասածին հավատա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եթե այս հասարակության համար Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման քաղաքական գործիչը և նրա գաղափարները սպառված են, ուրեմն մեր հասարակություհը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի (բայց ես ձեր կարծիքին համամիտ չեմ):


Ancord ջան ես չեմ ասում սպառվելա իրա գաղափարները, ինքը սպառվելա որպես առաջնորդ, ժողովրդին իր հետևից տանող լիդեր

----------


## Ancord

> Ancord ջան ես չեմ ասում սպառվելա իրա գաղափարները, ինքը սպառվելա որպես առաջնորդ, ժողովրդին իր հետևից տանող լիդեր


Ես էլ ասում եմ, եթե քաղաքական լիդերը  ԼՏՊ-ն, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը կամ էլ ՍՍ է , ուրմեն լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունենք:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե այս հասարակության համար Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նման քաղաքական գործիչը և նրա գաղափարները սպառված են, ուրեմն մեր հասարակություհը լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունի (բայց ես ձեր կարծիքին համամիտ չեմ):  
> 
> Ինչ վերբերում է նրա վերաբերմունքին այս ամենի վերաբերյալ, կարծում եմ ինքը հայտարարություն կտա: Ես իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, եթե նրա տեղը լինեի ԵՐԲԵՔ չէի կանգնի ԼՏՊ-ի կողմը: Մանավանդ ՎՄ-ն շատ քիչ տոկոս է հավաքել, իրա ասածը ձեր համար նշանակություն ունի ? Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս ամենը խաղ էր, ու ԼՏՊ-ի հիվանդագին ինքնասիրությունը օգտագործեցին, որ էլի գործի մեջ էն բանից անի:
> 
> Ինչ վերբերում է 96թ.-ին ամբողջ կռիվը նրանում էր, որ բացի սարսափելի խախտումներից, վերջնական արդյունքներն էին նկարվել, և ժողովուրդը ուզում էր պատահական արկղներից  հանվեին պատահական քվեաթերթիկներ ու իրենց պահանջը երբ չբավարարվեց կատաղած ժողովուրդը հարձակվեց ԱԺ-ի շենքի վրա: Հետո եղան ծեծեր, բռնություններ ու բանտեր:
> Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների ՎՄ-ն 41-42տոկոս  էր, ԼՏՊ-50 քանի տոկոս էր, իսկ ըստ արձանագրությունների ՎՄ-ն մոտ 70-75 տոկոս էր:   
> Ամեն տարի կեղծիքներ են եղել, ուր էր ԼՏՊ-ն? Ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի ՎՄ-ն միշտ խոսացել է այդ ամենի դեմ: Իսկ ամենամեծ կեղծիքը արել է հենց ինքը ԼՏՊ-ն: Այս տարի ես ՎՄ-ի վստահված անձն էի, ու լսեցի, թե ինչպես ՍՍ-ի վստահված անձը ասեց ԼՏՊ-ի վստահված անձին <բոլոր կեղծիքները մենք ձեզանից ենք սովորել անել, դուք երկու սև պոյես ունեք մենք մեկ>:
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ եթե ԼՏՊ- թիմը սովոր է խախտումներ անել, ես ինչու հիմա պիտի հավատմ, որ իրենք մաքուր են աշխատել, ես շատ ու շատ կասկածում եմ դրա վրա: Դրան գումարած, եթե ԼՏՊ-ն ամբողջ քարոզչության ընթացքում անընդմեջ ստում է, իրա թիմը անընդհատ ստեր է գրում թերթերում, բոլրը մեղադրվում են դավաճանության մեջ,  արի ու էսքանից հետո իա որևէ ասածին հավատա:


Ես ու դու անընդհատ նույն բանը գրում ենք, բոլորն էլ դա գիտակցում են, բայց ուշ է: Ասեմ նաև, որ ոչ թե Մանուկյանը պիտի ժողովրդին տանի այլ ժողովուրդը նրան, թող ԼՏՊ-ին հեռացնեն ու ասեն Մանուկյանին, որ գա իրենց առաջնորդի տեսնեմ չի գալու՞ ինքը հասկացել է ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով, որ մեր ժողովրդի վրա հույս դնել չի կարելի: Իմիջայլոց ժամը 15:30-ն է ԼՏՊ-ի Սրփրայզը ուր մնա՞ց: :Hands Up: 
Ես ամբողջ գաղափարով կողմ եմ գրառմանդ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի *ՎՄ-ն միշտ խոսացել է այդ ամենի դեմ:*


Ո՞ւ… Ինչ-որ բանի հասա՞վ…

----------


## keyboard

> Ո՞ւ… Ինչ-որ բանի հասա՞վ…


Ոչ, որտև ժողովուրդը չ՛աջակցեց
 :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

բա քո կարծիքով ժողովուրդը ինչի չաջակցեց Վազգենին բայց աջակցեց Լևոնին?
պատասխանը միքիչ վերև գրել եմ
ու որ ժողովուրդը իրան չի աջակցել ետ ամենից առաջ հենց իրա մեղքնա :Wink:

----------


## Ancord

> Ո՞ւ… Ինչ-որ բանի հասա՞վ…


Էն ժամանակվա լիդերները թող մի բան անեին, Կ. Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իրենք էին բարձր տոկոսներ հավաքել: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարող էր ընդամենը երևույթների դեմ խոսալ և տեղում պայքարել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՏՊ-ին նա մի անգամ նախագահական ընտրություն է կեղծել, ինքն ու իր թիմը կեղծիքներով Ռոբին դարձրեցին նախագահ, 2003թ.-ին մի հատ հայտարարություն չի արել: Իսկ հիմա միայն պաշտոնի կռիվ է, Մանվելը մի բան պիտի անի չէ, թե չե վերջը կգա :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> բա քո կարծիքով ժողովուրդը ինչի չաջակցեց Վազգենին բայց աջակցեց Լևոնին?
> պատասխանը միքիչ վերև գրել եմ
> ու որ ժողովուրդը իրան չի աջակցել ետ ամենից առաջ հենց իրա մեղքնա


Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գաղափարների համար է միշտ պայքարել, անձմնական շահեր չի ունեցել ու ժողովրդին չի խաբել, միգուցե դրա համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էն ժամանակվա լիդերները թող մի բան անեին, Կ. Դեմիրճյանը, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, իրենք էին բարձր տոկոսներ հավաքել: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կարող էր ընդամենը երևույթների դեմ խոսալ և տեղում պայքարել:


Այսինքն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ո՛չ 2003 թվականին կանգնեց «բարձր տոկոս հավաքողների» կողքին, ո՛չ էլ 2008 թվականին է պատրաստվում դա անել, համենայն դեպս մինչ այժմ նա ձայն չի հանել։ Իսկ լռությունը, ինչպես հայտնի է համաձայնության նշան է։ Համաձայնության ընտրությունների արդյունքի հետ։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գաղափարների համար է միշտ պայքարել, անձմնական շահեր չի ունեցել ու ժողովրդին չի խաբել, միգուցե դրա համար:


չեմ հասկանում թե իմ ասածը քո ասածին ինչովա հակասում , ես ասում եմ ետ մարդը առաջնորդի հատկություններ չունի, դու ասում ես գաղափարների համար է միշտ պայքարել, ես դրան հակառակ բան եմ ասում?

----------


## Artgeo

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գաղափարների համար է միշտ պայքարել, անձմնական շահեր չի ունեցել ու ժողովրդին չի խաբել, միգուցե դրա համար:


Անցորդ ջան քեզ որ պիտի քաջ հայտնի լինի, որ Ակումբում կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ընտրել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, բայց գնում են հանրահավքների հենց գաղափարի համար։ Վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքներին այդպիսի մարդկանց թիվը շատ ավելին է քան Ակումբում, տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ։ Նամանավնդ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի միանալուց հետո։ Ինչո՞ւ այդ պայքարում չկա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը։

----------


## Dayana

> Ակումբում կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ընտրել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, բայց գնում են հանրահավքների հենց գաղափարի համար


Գնում են ու գոռում են Լևոն  :Bad:  գոնե իրենց հարգել գոռան  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ancord

> Այսինքն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ո՛չ 2003 թվականին կանգնեց «բարձր տոկոս հավաքողների» կողքին, ո՛չ էլ 2008 թվականին է պատրաստվում դա անել, համենայն դեպս մինչ այժմ նա ձայն չի հանել։ Իսկ լռությունը, ինչպես հայտնի է համաձայնության նշան է։ Համաձայնության ընտրությունների արդյունքի հետ։



Խնդրում եմ ապատեցեկատվություն մի տարածի, 2003-ին լավ էլ կանգնած էր Ստյոպիկի կողքին:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Անցորդ ջան քեզ որ պիտի քաջ հայտնի լինի, որ Ակումբում կան շատ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ընտրել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, բայց գնում են հանրահավքների հենց գաղափարի համար։ Վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքներին այդպիսի մարդկանց թիվը շատ ավելին է քան Ակումբում, տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ։ Նամանավնդ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի միանալուց հետո։ Ինչո՞ւ այդ պայքարում չկա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը։


Պատասխանել եմ արդեն հարցիտ, մի քիչ ներքևում կարդա: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է անարդարություններն և թե անօրինականություններին , թե նախկին և թե ներկա իշխանությունների կողմից, ինձնից շատ հաստատ չես տուժել ու ես, որ հիմա միտինգ չեմ գնում, ուղղակի երկու հանցագործների կռիվներին չեմ ուզում մասնակից լինել ու ինձ այդքան էլ հեշտ չի զոմբիացնելը:

----------


## Guetta

> Ինչո՞ւ այդ պայքարում չկա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը։


Artgeo, մի մոռացեք, թե Լևոնը ինչ օյն խաղաց Վազգենի գլխին 1996թվականին: 
Եթե Վազգենը էսոր կանգնի Լևոնի կողքը, ուրեմն, սաղ էլ կասեն, որ Վազգենը անթասիբա:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## ԼԻԿ

Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հետևալը: ժԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  կուսակցությունը ընտրական հանձնաժողովում իրեն տրամադրած  տեղերը տրամադրել է իր նախընտրած  չորս նախագահի թեկնածուների անդամներին ' Լևոնին, Արթուրին, Վազգենին, Վահանին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն տրված այդ տեղերը տվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին : Սակայն Ժառանգությունը  կարողացել է հետ խլել այդ տեղերը:

----------


## Artgeo

> ու ես, որ հիմա միտինգ չեմ գնում, ուղղակի երկու հանցագործների կռիվներին չեմ ուզում մասնակից լինել ու ինձ այդքան էլ հեշտ չի զոմբիացնելը:


Այսինքն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գնացե՞լ է մեծ քաղաքականությունից։ Ընդմի՞շտ։ Թե՞ հաջորդ ընտրություններից առաջ կրկին կմասնակցի ու «Կրկին կփորձի»։

----------


## Egern.net

Վազգեն Մանուկյանին անչափ հարգում էի մինչև երևի այսօր.... Իր պահվածքը իրեն լրիվ հավասարեցրեց Արտաշես Գեղամյանին: ինձ համար ուղղակի ցավալի է ......

Մի բան միայն. կարծում եմ` բարոյական մարդը չի կարող տեղյակ լինել, թե ինչեր են տեղի ունեցել ամսի 19-ին ու *ԼՌԵԼ*.... անկախ ամեն ինչից, հասկանում եք, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Շատ-շատերը լռում են, որովհետև տեղյակ չեն (նրանց ոչնչում չի կարելի մեղադրել), բայց չէ՞ որ Մանուկյանը հաստատ տեղյակ է ամեն ինչից....

Ի՞նչը կարող է պատճառ լինել.... չեմ հասկանում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ես հասկանում եմ ու լռում եմ… Հասկացող մարդը կհասկանա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ ես հասկանում եմ ու լռում եմ… Հասկացող մարդը կհասկանա:


Բյուր, «լռելը» հնարավորինս շատ վատ բան գրե՞լն է պայքարողների մասին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, «լռելը» հնարավորինս շատ վատ բան գրե՞լն է պայքարողների մասին։


Ա՛րթ, տարբեր բաներ մի՛ խառնիր իրար: Ես լռել ասելով նկատի ունեի Վազգեն Մանուկյանի լռելու մասին: Բայց ամեն դեպքում երևի նրան ընտրողներից մենակ ես եմ էսքան աղմկում ու սխալ եմ անում… Պետք է պարզապես լռել:

----------


## dvgray

Հը...
Պարոնայք վազգենականններ: Ինչի՞ ձայն չեք հանում ու բողոքում ձեզանից գողացված ձայների մասին, որոնք պարզ թվաբանական գործողությամբ միացվել են Սերժի քվեներին  :Think: :
Կարելի՞ է արդյոք սրանից երթադրել, որ ... Սակայն ենթադրություններս թողնենք մի կողմ ու առայժմ լսենք Ձեզ  :Wink: :

----------


## Taurus

Ամեախելոքը Վազգենն ա, որ սկսի գոռգոռալ մնացածների նման, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, քանզի ժողովուրդը դեռ էտքան չկա, էտքան մտածելու ունակություն չունի, որ իրան հասկանա, ինքն էլ արդեն զզվել ա, մեկա իրա ներվերն ա փչացնելու:
Այ երբ կգան իրեն կխնդրեն (իսկ վաղ թե ուշ դա կլինի), այդ ժամանակ կխոսի, ու այնպես կխոսի, ինչպես վայել է երկրի նախագահի
_
Ես վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակից չեմ և նրան չեմ ընտրել, իսկ վերը ասվածը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է_

----------


## dvgray

> Ամեախելոքը Վազգենն ա, որ սկսի գոռգոռալ մնացածների նման, ոչինչ չի փոխվի, քանզի ժողովուրդը դեռ էտքան չկա, էտքան մտածելու ունակություն չունի, որ իրան հասկանա, ինքն էլ արդեն զզվել ա, մեկա իրա ներվերն ա փչացնելու:
> Այ երբ կգան իրեն կխնդրեն (իսկ վաղ թե ուշ դա կլինի), այդ ժամանակ կխոսի, ու այնպես կխոսի, ինչպես վայել է երկրի նախագահի
> _
> Ես վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակից չեմ և նրան չեմ ընտրել, իսկ վերը ասվածը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է_


Իսկ եթե զզվել ա, ապա խի ա մտել մեյդա՞ն: 
*Օդը "Մուտիտ" անելու համա՞ր:*

----------


## Ancord

> Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հետևալը: ժԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  կուսակցությունը ընտրական հանձնաժողովում իրեն տրամադրած  տեղերը տրամադրել է իր նախընտրած  չորս նախագահի թեկնածուների անդամներին ' Լևոնին, Արթուրին, Վազգենին, Վահանին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն տրված այդ տեղերը տվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին : Սակայն Ժառանգությունը  կարողացել է հետ խլել այդ տեղերը:


Լավ ինչպես կարելիա տենց ստեր գրել, սիրտս խառնում ա: Մի քիչ ազնիվ պայքարեք էլի:

----------


## Egern.net

Բյուր ջան, բացատրի, please, թեկուզ PMով  :Smile:  ... ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում է, ինչպես կարող է բացատրվել լռությունը

----------


## Taurus

> Իսկ եթե զզվել ա, ապա խի ա մտել մեյդա՞ն: 
> *Օդը "Մուտիտ" անելու համա՞ր:*


Չէ, ուղղակի պատկերացրու կան մարդիք որոնք տարիներ շարունակ պայքարել էլ անարդարության դեմ ու դու ղեկավարել ես նրանց, մեկ էլ վերջի պահին ասես գիտեք ինչ ես զզվել եմ ու գնում եմ:
Իսկ Օդը "Մուտիտ" անողներ շատ-շատերը կան, որոնք մի կտոր ոսկորի համար միմյանց բողազ են ճղում

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, ուղղակի պատկերացրու կան մարդիք որոնք տարիներ շարունակ պայքարել էլ անարդարության դեմ ու դու ղեկավարել ես նրանց, մեկ էլ վերջի պահին ասես գիտեք ինչ ես զզվել եմ ու գնում եմ:
> Իսկ Օդը "Մուտիտ" անողներ շատ-շատերը կան, որոնք մի կտոր ոսկորի համար միմյանց բողազ են ճղում


Չէ...  :Shok: 
Քաղաքականություն կոչվածը շատ լուրջ բան է: Մի քանի անգամ իր կենսագրության մեջ Վազգենը ասեց, որ զզվել է ու նման բաներ ու հեռացել է, սակայն ամեն 5 տարիմ մեկ մտնել ընդիմությամ մեջ ու կիսատ պռատ քայլեր անել ՞՞՞ ... Սրանից լրիվ ուրիշ հոտեր են գալիս :

----------


## Taurus

Զատո էտ մարդը գիշերը հանգիստ ա քնում

----------


## dvgray

> Զատո էտ մարդը գիշերը հանգիստ ա քնում


 :Shok: 
Որեղի՞ց գիտես  :LOL: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> 


Ծիծաղում է նա ով ճտերը աշնանն է հաշվում, հետո երբ հասկանաս ինչի վրա էիր ծիծաղում ու լացես, ոչ ճտերը ոչ էլ աշունը չեն օգնի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քաղաքականություն կոչվածը շատ լուրջ բան է: Մի քանի անգամ իր կենսագրության մեջ Վազգենը ասեց, որ զզվել է ու նման բաներ ու հեռացել է, սակայն ամեն 5 տարիմ մեկ մտնել ընդիմությամ մեջ ու կիսատ պռատ քայլեր անել ՞՞՞ ... Սրանից լրիվ ուրիշ հոտեր են գալիս :


Լավ էլի, դուք էլ լևոնականներով արդեն չգիտեք ոնց Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վարկաբեկեք: Ու շատերին կարողացել եք ձեր ստերով խաբել, ձեր կողմը քաշել: Չեմ բացառում, որ հենց դու էլ ես խաբված: Բարեբախտաբար, Հայաստանում դեռ մնացել են սթափ մտածող մարդիկ, որոնք շատ  փոքր մաս են կազմում, ցավոք:

----------


## voter

> Չէ... 
> Քաղաքականություն կոչվածը շատ լուրջ բան է: Մի քանի անգամ իր կենսագրության մեջ Վազգենը ասեց, որ զզվել է ու նման բաներ ու հեռացել է, սակայն ամեն 5 տարիմ մեկ մտնել ընդիմությամ մեջ ու կիսատ պռատ քայլեր անել ՞՞՞ ... Սրանից լրիվ ուրիշ հոտեր են գալիս :


«Չեղած աչքի» գերանը 10 տարի չեիր տեսնում?, հիմա հասկացել նկատել ես ինչ է քաղաքականությունը ու որ այնտեղ մեծ ընդմիջում չի լինում, փորձում ես ուշադրություն շեղել ուրիշին դրանում մեղադրելով, որ բաղձալիիտ բան ասող չլինի՞ 

ՈՒսուցչիդ հիանալի աշակերտն ես, նա էլ պտտեց բերեց ասեց Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները, որ 1996ին դարպասը չջարդեին,  հոկտեմբեր 27 չեր լինի, հասկանալով, որ 1996 իր ինքնասիրահարվածությունը չլիներ ոչ միայն Հոկտեմբեր 27 հիմա այս հետույքային վիճակը հայաստանում չեր լինի...

Կարծում եմ Մանուկյանը այնքան ժամանակ չի խոսի, քանի դեռ պահանջների ձևաչափը չի հստակեցված, այն է  ՆՈՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ։

Եթե պայքարը լինի հանուն եկրորդ փուլի, որտեղ պիտի մրցեն ՍՍն ու ԼՏՊն Մանուկյանը կլռի, նրա ինչին է պեք ԼՏՊին օգնի, որ նա ՍՍին լեգիտիմ նախագահ դարձնի...

Նոր ընտրությունների դեպքում ՍՍ–ն չի անցնի ու համոզված եմ ԼՏՊն էլ ավելի քիչ ձայն կհավաքի։

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե պայքարը լինի հանուն եկրորդ փուլի, որտեղ պիտի մրցեն ՍՍն ու ԼՏՊն Մանուկյանը կլռի...
> 
> Նոր ընտրությունների դեպքում ՍՍն չի անցնի։


Ինչ և պահանջվում էր ապացուցել  :Wink: :

----------


## P.S.

> Լավ էլի, դուք էլ լևոնականներով արդեն չգիտեք ոնց Վազգեն Մանուկյանին վարկաբեկեք: Ու շատերին կարողացել եք ձեր ստերով խաբել, ձեր կողմը քաշել: Չեմ բացառում, որ հենց դու էլ ես խաբված: Բարեբախտաբար, Հայաստանում դեռ մնացել են սթափ մտածող մարդիկ, որոնք շատ  փոքր մաս են կազմում, ցավոք:


Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու ես մարդկանց մոլորված անվանում, եթե միացել են ԼՏՊ–ին փոփոխության համար։ Հասկանում եմ, որ հիասթափված ես ընտրություններից, բայց ո՞ւր է քո թեկնածուն։ Ինչո՞ւ է լռում։ Ինչու գոնե մեկ բառ չի ասում ընտրությունների անցկացման որակի մասին։ 

Հա, դեռ վաղ է Վ.Մանուկյանից պահանջել քաղաքական անալիզ, բայց գնահատական կարող է տալ։ Ի վերջո, տղամարդուն և քաղաքական գործչին դատում են ոչ թե իր խոսքով, այլ գործողություններով։ Իսկ Վազգենը 96–ից հետո ընդամենը մեկ բան է անում՝ հիասթափեցնում է։ 

Արդյո՞ք վիրավորական չէ, որ նա այս անգամ նույնիսկ առաջին հնգյակում չկար։ Քո կարծիքով, ժողովուրդն այդքան հիմար է, որ չի կարողանում տարբերակել կամ գնահատել քաղաքական գործիչներին։ Վերջին տասը տարում Վազգենը գրեթե միշտ ներկայացված է եղել խորհրդարանում։ Բայց երբեք, որևէ քննարկման լուրջ մասնակցություն չի ունեցել՝ ոչ Կոսովո, ոչ Իրաք զորք ուղարկելու, ոչ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների, ոչ դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների ժամանակ։ Հեշտ է քննադատել պոստ–ֆակտում, բայց ինձ համար կարևոր էր ոչ թե արդյունքը, այլ այն ջանքը, որ նա կարող էր ներդնել ու գուցե ինչ–որ առումով շտկել։ 

ԱՅս քարոզարշավին Վազենի բոլոր ելույթներին հետևել եմ։ Ոնց–որ աբիժնիկ լիներ...որևէ ծրագրային ելույթ չուներ, ընդամենը նախանձով նայում էր թե մյուս թեկնածուներն ինչ են անում։ 

Այնպես, որ Բյուրակն, կարող ես իհարկե, ինձ հետ չհամաձայնել ու անգամ բացասական «գնահատական» տալ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. 

Վազգենից մենք ակնակալում էին բոլորովին այլ կեցվածք։ Ինքը ընտրեց բոլորովին այլ մարտավարություն, քաղաքացիները ցույց տվեցին իրենց վերաբերմունքը։ Գուցե հիմա ԱԺՄ առաջնորդը հասկանա, որ կարելի է մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինտուիտիվ լինել ու շատ չլսել սեփական կնոջը, որը Վազգենի համար բոլոր ճակատագրական պահերին միջամտել ու փչացրել է ամեն ինչ։ Դրանում համոզվելու համար շատ հեռու մի գնա ու զրուցիր օրինակ Վարդանի հետ Պողոսյան, իրավաբանի, որին համարում եմ շատ խելացի անձնավորություն։ 

Եվ հետո՝ ցույց տուր գոնե մեկ երիտասարդի, որին Վազգենը ընտրել է ու աճեցրել...չէ որ Ազգային ժողովրդավարությունը միայն կուսակցություն չէ, այն լուրջ գաղափարախոսություն է։ Ո՞վ է այդ գաղափարների կրողը Վազգենից հետո...

Ես ինքս ինձ համարում եմ ազգային ժողովրդավար, ինձ համարում եմ Վազգենական, բայց ժամանակն է, որ Նահապետը անկեղծանա, լռի ու հեռանա։ Հեռանա՝ առանց վիրավորելու, առանց խանգարելու ու գուցե հենց այդ պասիվությամբ ավելի օգտակար լինի, քան իր կեղծ ակտիվությամբ։

----------


## voter

Ապացուցելու բան դեռ շատ կա, դրա համար էլ Մանուկյանը լռում է, սպասում է ՀԱՆԳՍՏԱՆԱՔ, որ սթափ հասնի ուղեղներիդ, թե ձեր գլխին ինչ են բերում ու ոնց են Արցախը տակից ծախելու գնա...

ՍՍ կամ ԼՏՊ ձևաչաձի համար ցանկացած պայքարող, պայքարում է Ազատագրված տարածքների հանձնման, այնուհետև Արցախի ծապելու, դրանից հետո զանգեզուրի ու Հայաստանն էլ հետը, որ փողերն առնի գնա ամերիկա, վերջինն էլ լուսը չմոռանա թող անջատի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԱՅս քարոզարշավին Վազենի բոլոր ելույթներին հետևել եմ։ Ոնց–որ աբիժնիկ լիներ...որևէ ծրագրային ելույթ չուներ, ընդամենը նախանձով նայում էր թե մյուս թեկնածուներն ինչ են անում։


Հարգելի՛ս, դու Հայլուր ես դիտել: Իսկ Հայլուրով միայն այն հատվածներն էին տալիս, որտեղ Լևոնի մասին էր խոսում: Իսկ Լևոնի մասին խոսում էր, որովհետև հարցեր էին տալիս: 




> Եվ հետո՝ ցույց տուր գոնե մեկ երիտասարդի, որին Վազգենը ընտրել է ու աճեցրել...չէ որ Ազգային ժողովրդավարությունը միայն կուսակցություն չէ, այն լուրջ գաղափարախոսություն է։ Ո՞վ է այդ գաղափարների կրողը Վազգենից հետո...


Մենք ենք

----------


## voter

> ..........Արդյո՞ք վիրավորական չէ, որ նա այս անգամ նույնիսկ առաջին հնգյակում չկար.....


Ստացվում է ընտրությունների արդյունքները ընդունում էք՞ ու հիմա դրա հիման վրա պնդումն էք անում Մանուկյանի հաշվով, բայց ԼՏՊի հաշվով, սխալ էք համարում արդյունքները՞

 :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ..........Արդյո՞ք վիրավորական չէ, որ նա այս անգամ նույնիսկ առաջին հնգյակում չկար.....


1. Սերժ Սարգսյան
2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
3. Արթուր Բաղդասարյան
4. Վահան Հովհաննիսյան
5. Վազգեն Մանուկյան

Սա հնգյա՞կ չէ:

Իսկ voter-ը ճիշտ նկատեց:

----------


## voter

ԼՏՊականները տեսան, որ որպես «փրկիչ» չի ստացում անցնել, փորձում են ժողովրդի բողոքի ալիքի վրա «ընտրությունները կեղծել են» փամբեն դառնան իշխանություն։

Բայց ախր ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԿԵՂԾՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ դեմ պայքարողի դերը ԼՏՊին միայն ՏԽՄԱՐԸ կարող է վստահել, նա հիմնել է այդ համակարգը ու հիմա պիտի դրա դեմ պայքարի՞ ՈՒ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն էլ պիտի նրան աջակցի այդ պայքարում՞

ՄԱՆԿԱՊԱՐՏԵԶ է, քաղաքական մանկապարտեզ...

----------


## Ancord

> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու ես մարդկանց մոլորված անվանում, եթե միացել են ԼՏՊ–ին փոփոխության համար։ Հասկանում եմ, որ հիասթափված ես ընտրություններից, բայց ո՞ւր է քո թեկնածուն։ Ինչո՞ւ է լռում։ Ինչու գոնե մեկ բառ չի ասում ընտրությունների անցկացման որակի մասին։ 
> 
> Հա, դեռ վաղ է Վ.Մանուկյանից պահանջել քաղաքական անալիզ, բայց գնահատական կարող է տալ։ Ի վերջո, տղամարդուն և քաղաքական գործչին դատում են ոչ թե իր խոսքով, այլ գործողություններով։ Իսկ Վազգենը 96–ից հետո ընդամենը մեկ բան է անում՝ հիասթափեցնում է։ 
> 
> Արդյո՞ք վիրավորական չէ, որ նա այս անգամ նույնիսկ առաջին հնգյակում չկար։ Քո կարծիքով, ժողովուրդն այդքան հիմար է, որ չի կարողանում տարբերակել կամ գնահատել քաղաքական գործիչներին։ Վերջին տասը տարում Վազգենը գրեթե միշտ ներկայացված է եղել խորհրդարանում։ Բայց երբեք, որևէ քննարկման լուրջ մասնակցություն չի ունեցել՝ ոչ Կոսովո, ոչ Իրաք զորք ուղարկելու, ոչ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների, ոչ դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների ժամանակ։ Հեշտ է քննադատել պոստ–ֆակտում, բայց ինձ համար կարևոր էր ոչ թե արդյունքը, այլ այն ջանքը, որ նա կարող էր ներդնել ու գուցե ինչ–որ առումով շտկել։ 
> 
> ԱՅս քարոզարշավին Վազենի բոլոր ելույթներին հետևել եմ։ Ոնց–որ աբիժնիկ լիներ...որևէ ծրագրային ելույթ չուներ, ընդամենը նախանձով նայում էր թե մյուս թեկնածուներն ինչ են անում։ 
> 
> Այնպես, որ Բյուրակն, կարող ես իհարկե, ինձ հետ չհամաձայնել ու անգամ բացասական «գնահատական» տալ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. 
> ...


Գիտես ինչ, եթե շատ բան չգիտես ավելի լավ է սուտ բաներ չասես: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միշտ էլ մասնակցել է տարբեր քննարկումներին ու միշտ իր հստակ կարծիքն արտահայտել է Հայաստանում կատարվող բոլոր գործընթացների մասին: Այդ ԼՏՊ-ն է միշտ լռել, բայց արի ու տես հիմա գնում եք իրա հետևից, ինչպես ժամանակին Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի հետևից:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ,նրա կնոջը ապա էլի կխնդրեի չիմացած բանից չխոսել: Մենք սովոր ենք տեսնել անտարբեր ու բանից չհասկացող քաղաքական գործիչների կանանց ու եթե մեկը վառ արտահայտված անձնավորություն է, ինքն էլ է ազգային գաղափարների կրող ու քաղաքական պայքարում  միշտ իր ամուսնու կողքին է լինում, սկսում եք հարձակումներ ունենալ:  

Ինչ վերաբերում է գաղափարախոսությանը, ցույց տուր մեկ քաղաքական գործիչ գաղափարներ կրող: Ու դու չպիտի որոշես, նա ակտիվանա թե ոչ, շարունակի պայքարը իր գաղափարների համար թե ոչ:

----------


## voter

> Գիտես ինչ, եթե շատ բան չգիտես ավելի լավ է սուտ բաներ չասես: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միշտ էլ մասնակցել է տարբեր քննարկումներին ու միշտ իր հստակ կարծիքն արտահայտել է Հայաստանում կատարվող բոլոր գործընթացների մասին: Այդ ԼՏՊ-ն է միշտ լռել, բայց արի ու տես հիմա գնում եք իրա հետևից, ինչպես ժամանակին Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի հետևից:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ,նրա կնոջը ապա էլի կխնդրեի չիմացած բանից չխոսել: Մենք սովոր ենք տեսնել անտարբեր ու բանից չհասկացող քաղաքական գործիչների կանանց ու եթե մեկը վառ արտահայտված անձնավորություն է, ինքն էլ է ազգային գաղափարների կրող ու քաղաքական պայքարում  միշտ իր ամուսնու կողքին է լինում, սկսում եք հարձակումներ ունենալ:  Մի բան, որ թեման լավ չգիտես ավելի լավ է լռես: ՀՀՇ-ի մեթոդների հոտ է գալիս:    
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է գաղափարախոսությանը, ցույց տուր մեկ քաղաքական գործիչ գաղափարներ կրող: Ու դու չպիտի որոշես, նա ակտիվանա թե ոչ, շարունակի պայքարը իր գաղափարների համար թե ոչ:


ՀՀՇի հոտ չէ, 1996ի հոտ է, գալիս, դրանից էլ վախենում են, որ ժողովուրդը կհասկանա, որ Մանուկյան ԼՏՊ այստեղ կապ չունեն, իրենք պիտի անեն ու հետո էլ կամաց կամաց գլխի կնգնեն, որ Մանուկյանը իրենց չհիասթափեցրեց 1996ին, միչև վերջ չգնալով, այլ իրենք չգնածին ու հիմա կարող է չստացվի գնալ, եթե գաղափար չլինի ինչու համար ու ուր են գնում...

Կարճ, ասած երկար մտածելուց հետո ՀՀՇականները նոստալգիայի մեջ են ընգել ու զգում են, որ այս իրավիճակից Մանուկյանի ռեյտինգը կարող է բարձրանալ, երբ մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ եկել հասել են ՀԵՏ 1996թիվ ու չվերջացրած գործը, պիտի ավարտեն ու այդտեղ արդեն ԼՏՊի թեկնածուն, որպես ԱՐԴԱՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԱՂԱՎՆԻ չի ստավցվի երկար տանել, բոլորը իրենց վրա կծիծաղեն....

----------


## Artgeo

> Բյուր ջան, բացատրի, please, թեկուզ PMով  ... ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում է, ինչպես կարող է բացատրվել լռությունը


Միայն համաձայնությամբ կամ ընդմիշտ քաղաքականությունից հեռանալու ցանկությամբ։
Հակառակ դեպքում գոնե ՄԵԿ, ՄԻ ՀԱՏԻԿ հայտարարություն պիտի լիներ։

----------


## P.S.

> Գիտես ինչ, եթե շատ բան չգիտես ավելի լավ է սուտ բաներ չասես: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միշտ էլ մասնակցել է տարբեր քննարկումներին ու միշտ իր հստակ կարծիքն արտահայտել է Հայաստանում կատարվող բոլոր գործընթացների մասին: Այդ ԼՏՊ-ն է միշտ լռել, բայց արի ու տես հիմա գնում եք իրա հետևից, ինչպես ժամանակին Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի հետևից:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ,նրա կնոջը ապա էլի կխնդրեի չիմացած բանից չխոսել: Մենք սովոր ենք տեսնել անտարբեր ու բանից չհասկացող քաղաքական գործիչների կանանց ու եթե մեկը վառ արտահայտված անձնավորություն է, ինքն էլ է ազգային գաղափարների կրող ու քաղաքական պայքարում  միշտ իր ամուսնու կողքին է լինում, սկսում եք հարձակումներ ունենալ:  
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է գաղափարախոսությանը, ցույց տուր մեկ քաղաքական գործիչ գաղափարներ կրող: Ու դու չպիտի որոշես, նա ակտիվանա թե ոչ, շարունակի պայքարը իր գաղափարների համար թե ոչ:


Ա ու վաս մալակո ուբեժալա...հո ըտենց չի, եթե  մի բան գրում եմ, ուրեմն գոնե մի քիչ տեղյակ եմ։ Ես քաղաքականությանը հետևում եմ 93—ից, գործընթացներին մասնակցում 95—ից ու դեռ փառտք Աստծո, հիշողությունս տեղն է։ 

Շատ լավ կարող եմ ասել, երբ է Վազգենը խոսել, ինչի մասին։ Ավելորդ տեղը մի հարձակվեք։ Ու խոսքն այստեղ ամենևին վատի կամ վատթարագույնի մեջ չէ կամ լավի ու վատի։ 

Ամերիկացիները բառ ունեն՝ doable, այսինքն, կատարելի է։ Կարող է այս կամ այն քաղաքական գործիչը, ի վիճակ է նա փոփոխություններ կատարել։ 

Վազգենը գաղափարի մարդ է, բայց ոչ՝ գործողության։ Չեմ ուզում ավելին գրել, կապրենք կտեսնենք։ Ակումից տեղեկացրին, որ վաղն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ԱԺՄ–ն հանդես կգա հայտարարությամբ։ Տեսնենք ինչ կասեն։ Դրանից հետո հետևություններ կանենք, որ ավելորդ ջուրդ ծեծել չլինի։

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ հետաքրքրում է հետևալը: ժԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  կուսակցությունը ընտրական հանձնաժողովում իրեն տրամադրած  տեղերը տրամադրել է իր նախընտրած  չորս նախագահի թեկնածուների անդամներին ' Լևոնին, Արթուրին, Վազգենին, Վահանին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրեն տրված այդ տեղերը տվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին : Սակայն Ժառանգությունը  կարողացել է հետ խլել այդ տեղերը:


*ԶՐՊՔՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* ուրիշ ոչինչ, ո՞րն է Ձեր հայտարարության հիմքը, ինչո՞վ է այն պաշտոնական:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> «Չեղած աչքի» գերանը 10 տարի չեիր տեսնում?, հիմա հասկացել նկատել ես ինչ է քաղաքականությունը ու որ այնտեղ մեծ ընդմիջում չի լինում, փորձում ես ուշադրություն շեղել ուրիշին դրանում մեղադրելով, որ բաղձալիիտ բան ասող չլինի՞ 
> 
> ՈՒսուցչիդ հիանալի աշակերտն ես, նա էլ պտտեց բերեց ասեց Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները, որ 1996ին դարպասը չջարդեին,  հոկտեմբեր 27 չեր լինի, հասկանալով, որ 1996 իր ինքնասիրահարվածությունը չլիներ ոչ միայն Հոկտեմբեր 27 հիմա այս հետույքային վիճակը հայաստանում չեր լինի...
> 
> Կարծում եմ Մանուկյանը այնքան ժամանակ չի խոսի, քանի դեռ պահանջների ձևաչափը չի հստակեցված, այն է  ՆՈՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ։
> 
> Եթե պայքարը լինի հանուն եկրորդ փուլի, որտեղ պիտի մրցեն ՍՍն ու ԼՏՊն Մանուկյանը կլռի, նրա ինչին է պեք ԼՏՊին օգնի, որ նա ՍՍին լեգիտիմ նախագահ դարձնի...
> 
> Նոր ընտրությունների դեպքում ՍՍ–ն չի անցնի ու համոզված եմ ԼՏՊն էլ ավելի քիչ ձայն կհավաքի։


Ես ոչինչ չեմ գտնում ասելու,գրոռում, որը արժանի է, որ լինի այս բաժնի գլխամասում, ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե մեր ժողովուրդը ինչքան սնահավատ է և եթե բոլորի մոտ գաղափար է «հիշելով անցյալը, կառուցենք ամուր ու հոյակապ ներկա ու ապագա» մեր ժողովրդի մոր հետևյալն է «հիշելով թե մեզ ոնց են ստորացրել ևս մեկ անգամ հնարավորություն տանք այս անգամ ավելի վատ բաներ անելու» ԿԵՑՑԵ արդարությունը :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Մենք ենք


Այո մենք ենք, ու շարունակելու ենք հաստատ: Իսկ Նահապետը չի հեռանա և լռի ամեն ինչ կլինի իր ժամանակին:
Եթե Մանուկյանը հեռացավ, մեր ազգը փրկելու ոչ մի շանս չի մնա, չնայած արդեն կործանման եզրին ենք հեսա կընկնենք անդունդը:
*Բյու, դու հրաշք ես:*
*Voter* հոյակապ ես մտածում:

----------


## Ancord

<ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ 
(մինչեւ ԿԸՀ վերջնական արդյունքների հրապարակումը) 22.02.2008    



     Ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում իմ ընտրողներին եւ համախոհներին, որոնց թիվը անհամեմատ ավելի է, քան պաշտոնական ներկայացվող տվյալները: Դա մեր հասարակության այն անկաշառ, սկզբունքային եւ մեզ գաղափարակից հատվածն է, այն հուսալի սերուցքը, որի վրա հնարավոր է կառուցել մեր երկրի ապագան: Դուք ինձ ձայն տալով` ձայն եք տվել իրական, արմատական փոփոխությունների օգտին:
     Ինչ վերաբերում է ընտրություններին, ապա այն հակաժողովրդական համակարգը, որի հիմքը դրվել է 1995 թվականից, հերթական անգամ անցկացրեց ընտրությունները` մեզ արդեն ծանոթ բազմաթիվ խախտումներով (որոնց ծավալը եւ ապացուցելու հնարավորությունը դեռ ուսումնասիրում ենք):
     Այժմ այդ արատավոր համակարգը ստեղծողները անհաշտ պայքար են հայտարարել այդ համակարգից օգտվողների դեմ, որի մեջ ներքաշվում են բազմաթիվ ազնիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր անկեղծորեն կարծում են, որ դա պայքար է երկրի ապագայի համար: Իրականում, ըստ իս, կազմակերպիչների համար դա պայքար է ատելության ալիքի վրա ամեն գնով իշխանության հասնելու: Այդ պայքարից օգուտ չի ստանա ո՛չ մեր պետությունը, ո՛չ մեր ժողովուրդը:
     Կոչ եմ անում ազատության, արդարության ձգտող բոլոր մարդկանց չհուսահատվել ընտրությունների արդյունքից` կրկին անգամ ականատես լինելով կեղծիքներին: Մեր պայքարը դեռ առջեւում է եւ մենք լի ենք վճռականությամբ` վերափոխելու հասարակության գիտակցությունը դեպի իրական ազգային եւ համամարդկային արժեքներ, որի դեպքում է միայն հնարավոր կառուցել նոր Հայաստան` հիմնված ազգային ժողովրդավարական սկզբունքների վրա:
Վազգեն Մանուկյան >

http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.php?id=1509

----------


## Artgeo

> Կոչ եմ անում ազատության, արդարության ձգտող բոլոր մարդկանց չհուսահատվել ընտրությունների արդյունքից` կրկին անգամ ականատես լինելով կեղծիքներին: Մեր պայքարը դեռ առջեւում է եւ մենք լի ենք վճռականությամբ[/url]


LoL Լռությունը ավելի լավ էր  :Smile: 

Այս մեծ դիվանագիտությունը պարզ խոսքերով այսպես է ստացվում.

«Եկեք այժմ  ձայն չհանենք, 5 տարի անց ես կրկին կփորձեմ»  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

> <ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ 
> (մինչեւ ԿԸՀ վերջնական արդյունքների հրապարակումը) 22.02.2008    
> 
> 
> 
>      Ես շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում իմ ընտրողներին եւ համախոհներին, որոնց թիվը անհամեմատ ավելի է, քան պաշտոնական ներկայացվող տվյալները: Դա մեր հասարակության այն անկաշառ, սկզբունքային եւ մեզ գաղափարակից հատվածն է, այն հուսալի սերուցքը, որի վրա հնարավոր է կառուցել մեր երկրի ապագան: Դուք ինձ ձայն տալով` ձայն եք տվել իրական, արմատական փոփոխությունների օգտին:
>      Ինչ վերաբերում է ընտրություններին, ապա այն հակաժողովրդական համակարգը, որի հիմքը դրվել է 1995 թվականից, հերթական անգամ անցկացրեց ընտրությունները` մեզ արդեն ծանոթ բազմաթիվ խախտումներով (որոնց ծավալը եւ ապացուցելու հնարավորությունը դեռ ուսումնասիրում ենք):
>      Այժմ այդ արատավոր համակարգը ստեղծողները անհաշտ պայքար են հայտարարել այդ համակարգից օգտվողների դեմ, որի մեջ ներքաշվում են բազմաթիվ ազնիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր անկեղծորեն կարծում են, որ դա պայքար է երկրի ապագայի համար: Իրականում, ըստ իս, կազմակերպիչների համար դա պայքար է ատելության ալիքի վրա ամեն գնով իշխանության հասնելու: Այդ պայքարից օգուտ չի ստանա ո՛չ մեր պետությունը, ո՛չ մեր ժողովուրդը:
>      Կոչ եմ անում ազատության, արդարության ձգտող բոլոր մարդկանց չհուսահատվել ընտրությունների արդյունքից` կրկին անգամ ականատես լինելով կեղծիքներին: Մեր պայքարը դեռ առջեւում է եւ մենք լի ենք վճռականությամբ` վերափոխելու հասարակության գիտակցությունը դեպի իրական ազգային եւ համամարդկային արժեքներ, որի դեպքում է միայն հնարավոր կառուցել նոր Հայաստան` հիմնված ազգային ժողովրդավարական սկզբունքների վրա:
> ...


Ինձանից առաջ անցար ես էի ուզում հրապարակեի, ամեն դեպքում մենք հաղթել ենք... այո...

----------


## Grieg

Ափսոս չկար կոնկրետ ժամ ու վայր, ինձ թվում ա պահը հասունացելա լեվոնականերին ու սերժականերին մի հատ անակնկալ մատուցել

----------


## keyboard

> LoL Լռությունը ավելի լավ էր 
> 
> Այս մեծ դիվանագիտությունը պարզ խոսքերով այսպես է ստացվում.
> 
> «Եկեք այժմ  ձայն չհանենք, 5 տարի անց ես կրկին կփորձեմ»


Կարծում եմ դա չի նշանակում, այլ սթափ մտածելու կոչ է անում: Երբևէ ժողովրդին հորդորելով ու թիրախ դարցնելով ոչ ոք ոչնչի չի հասնելու...

----------


## Ancord

> LoL Լռությունը ավելի լավ էր 
> 
> Այս մեծ դիվանագիտությունը պարզ խոսքերով այսպես է ստացվում.
> 
> «Եկեք այժմ  ձայն չհանենք, 5 տարի անց ես կրկին կփորձեմ»


Նախ դեպքերից արի առաջ չանցնենք ու թույնը մի կողմ թողնենք: Ես հասկանում, դու կցանկանայիր, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կանգներ հարթակին ու գոռար <Մանվել!>, բայց պետք է հիասթափվես, այդպիսի բան չի լինի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Նախ դեպքերից արի առաջ չանցնենք ու թույնը մի կողմ թողնենք: Ես հասկանում, դու կցանկանայիր, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կանգներ հարթակին ու գոռար <Մանվել!>, բայց պետք է հիասթափվես, այդպիսի բան չի լինի:


Անցորդ ջան, կարծում եմ, ես այնպիսի գրառում չեմ արել մինչ այժմ, որի մեջ «թույն» լիներ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նկատմամբ։ Իմ միակ թույնը միշտ եղել է ու կմնա Սերժ-Քոչարյանի դեմ։ 
Վազգեն Մանուկյանին կցանկանայի տեսնել այնտեղ, որտեղ ինքն է իրեն տեսնում ըստ իր նախընտրական լոզունգի. «Փոխե՛լ, ոչ թե հարմարվել»։ Ներեցեք, բայց այս հայտարարության մեջ ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ նկատում։ Միգուցե դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է։ Ժամանակը ցույց կտա։

----------


## keyboard

> Նախ դեպքերից արի առաջ չանցնենք ու թույնը մի կողմ թողնենք: Ես հասկանում, դու կցանկանայիր, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կանգներ հարթակին ու գոռար <Մանվել!>, բայց պետք է հիասթափվես, այդպիսի բան չի լինի:


Գիտեք ինչու է խոսվում Մանվելից, որտև ԼՏՊ-ն է նրան սարքել, այսօրվա համար:
Չեմ ուզում, ավելի ճիշտ վախենում եմ պատմեմ թե ինչեր գիտեմ ու հաստատ գիտեմ փաստերով Մանվելի մասին, բայց համոզված եմ, որ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն հաղթեց Մանվելը օդանավակայանը կսարքի ՀՀԿ ռուսերեն Կա Պե Պե, որը կնշանակէ հսկիչ անցագրային կետ ու Հայստանը կդառնա մի մեծ բանակ, որտես Մանվելին պետք է պատվի առնել «չեստ տալ» և գցել սիգարետը եթե տեսնում ես, որ նա անցնում է կամ ձեռքերդ գրպանիցդ հանես: Անմիտ է, ազգի փրկիչ ենք համարում ազգը կործանողին, իսկ թե ինչեր է անում Մանվելը Էջմիածնում ու նրա գյուղերում ու շրջաններում կարող եք հարցնել Էջմիածնի բնակիչներին:Բայց ոչ այսպես կոչված Մանվելականներին, իսկ թե ես ինչեր գիտեմ կասեմ երբ նրանք կպարտվեն:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար: Եվս մեկ անգամի հիշեցնում եմ գրառումս զուտ սուբյեկտիվ է, ոչ ոքի անձին չ վերաբերվում, իր մեջ կրում է գաղափարական բնույթ:

----------


## Koms

Դե ինչ` Վ.Մանուկյանը մեծ հաջողությամբ համալրում է անցյալի, գեղեցիկ կերպով հավերժ պատմության գիրկը անցած գործիչների շարքը` գիտենք` եղել է հայաստանի պատմության մեջ այդպիսի անունով մի գործիչ` լավ-վատ թողնենք մի կողմ,...

----------


## keyboard

> Դե ինչ` Վ.Մանուկյանը մեծ հաջողությամբ համալրում է անցյալի, գեղեցիկ կերպով հավերժ պատմության գիրկը անցած գործիչների շարքը` գիտենք` եղել է հայաստանի պատմության մեջ այդպիսի անունով մի գործիչ` լավ-վատ թողնենք մի կողմ,...


Դա դեռ շատ մեծ հարց է, եղել է՞, թե՞ կա, ախր չեմ կարողանում ոչինչ չասել, բայց լավ ժամանակը ցույց կտա, որտև մենք չենք կարող հիմա ինչ-որ բան կանխագուշակել կամ հաստատ ասել: :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Դա դեռ շատ մեծ հարց է, եղել է՞, թե՞ կա, ախր չեմ կարողանում ոչինչ չասել, բայց լավ ժամանակը ցույց կտա, որտև մենք չենք կարող հիմա ինչ-որ բան կանխագուշակել կամ հաստատ ասել:


գուցե երիտասարդ ես ինձանից,  :Cool: մի բան կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ ` հաստատ իմացիր` պատմությունն միշտ հստակ ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է դնում, մարդիկ, անհատները կարող են իհարկե սխալվել,  բայց չի սխալվում միայն` ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ...

----------


## keyboard

> գուցե երիտասարդ ես ինձանից, մի բան կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ ` հաստատ իմացիր` պատմությունն միշտ հստակ ամեն ինչ իր տեղն է դնում, մարդիկ, անհատները կարող են իհարկե սխալվել,  բայց չի սխալվում միայն` ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ...


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այսօրվա պատմությունը լրիվ ճիշտ է, այնքան խեղաթյուրանքներ կան այսօրվա պատմության մեջ,սակայն կարծում եմ, որ իրոք կանցնի ժամանակ և պատմությունը կվերականգնվի և ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կդառնա:

----------


## voter

Նորից եմ կրկրնում - չնայած անհույս եմ համարում ԼՏՊական պրոպոգանդային ինչ որ բան համոզելու մեջ, ասում էմ, որ ում հասնի նրան հասնի։

ԼՏՊ գնացել է վա բանկ ու այս նվնվ կոչերը, եկեք միացեք մեծ ԲԼԵՖ են, քանի որ սթափ հանգիստ մտնոլորտում նրան առաջինն են մեղադրելու նրա համար, որ եկանք հանգեցինք նույն կոտրած տաշտակին, որ հենց ԼՏՊն է ստեղծել։

Հիմա քանի տաք տաք է, փորձում են ինչ որ նոր հայող համազգային շարժում ստեղծել, դրա համար էլ շատ կարևոր է, որ նրանք, ովքեր չեին միացել մինչև ընտրությունները միանան հիմա։

Բայց հարց եմ տալիս, ինչն է փոխվել՞ ԼՏՊն՞ Նրա առհամարական վերաբերմունքը մյուսաներին ու ինքնասիրահարվածությունն են վերացել՞ ԼՏՊականները պատրաստ են ՄԻԱՍԻՆ գնալ՞ 

ՈՉ, նրանց պետք է իրենք լինեն կենտրոնում, մնացածը առակցեն անուղղակիորեն ստեղծելով նույն վիճակը ինչ 1991ին էր, երբ ԼՏՊն ոչինչ չլինելով ժողովրդի հակաԽՍՀՄ բողոքի ալիքի վրա դարձավ ամեն ինչ։

Լավ գովազդված շաքարաքլոր է, որի մասին ամեն անկյունում գոռալով փորձում են սախացնել միամիտ մարդկանց, նրանց ով զուտ գնում է ԱՄԲՈԽԻ ետևից, անկախ նրանից, թե ամբոխը ինչ է ուզում...

Հարցրեք ձեզ - ինչ կարգախոսով են ուզում պայքարել՞ Լևոն նախագահ՞ - ապա ինչու պիտի նրանք, ովքեր չեն ուզում, որ նա նախագահ լինի, աջակցեն այդ շարտժ,անմը՞ իսկ դրանք ավելին են քան 70%

Իսկ եթե կարգախոսը ԱՐԴԱՐ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ են, Լևոնը պիտի լինի այդ կարգախոսի կրողը՞ 

Մարդ որը համարում է 1996ի ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ ՆՈՒՅՆԱՏԻՊ ընտրությունները արդար, հիմա տեղի ունեցածը անարդարություն է համարում ու ժողովուրդն էլ պիտի նրան հավատա՞ 

Այդ դեպքում, ՎԱՅ ԱՅԴ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻՆ, որ նման հասարակ բաները չի գիտակցում կամ այդպիսի անտանելի հիշողության կորստով է տառապում....

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Անցորդ ջան, կարծում եմ, ես այնպիսի գրառում չեմ արել մինչ այժմ, որի մեջ «թույն» լիներ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի նկատմամբ։ Իմ միակ թույնը միշտ եղել է ու կմնա Սերժ-Քոչարյանի դեմ։ 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանին կցանկանայի տեսնել այնտեղ, որտեղ ինքն է իրեն տեսնում ըստ իր նախընտրական լոզունգի. «Փոխե՛լ, ոչ թե հարմարվել»։ Ներեցեք, բայց այս հայտարարության մեջ ես լրիվ հակառակն եմ նկատում։ Միգուցե դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է։ Ժամանակը ցույց կտա։


Դե ուրեմն մյուսները, ով այդ կարգախոսը հիմա ճիշտ են համարում, պիտի կանգնեն Մանուկյանի կողքին և ոչ թե Մանուկյանը պիտի ՄԱՏՈՒՑԻ սկուտեղի վրա նրանց դա։ 

Միացեք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին,

----------


## keyboard

> Նորից եմ կրկրնում - չնայած անհույս եմ համարում ԼՏՊական պրոպոգանդային ինչ որ բան համոզելու մեջ, ասում էմ, որ ում հասնի նրան հասնի։
> 
> ԼՏՊ գնացել է վա բանկ ու այս նվնվ կոչերը, եկեք միացեք մեծ ԲԼԵՖ են, քանի որ սթափ հանգիստ մտնոլորտում նրան առաջինն են մեղադրելու նրա համար, որ եկանք հանգեցինք նույն կոտրած տաշտակին, որ հենց ԼՏՊն է ստեղծել։
> 
> Հիմա քանի տաք տաք է, փորձում են ինչ որ նոր հայող համազգային շարժում ստեղծել, դրա համար էլ շատ կարևոր է, որ նրանք, ովքեր չեին միացել մինչև ընտրությունները միանան հիմա։
> 
> Բայց հարց եմ տալիս, ինչն է փոխվել՞ ԼՏՊն՞ Նրա առհամարական վերաբերմունքը մյուսաներին ու ինքնասիրահարվածությունն են վերացել՞ ԼՏՊականները պատրաստ են ՄԻԱՍԻՆ գնալ՞ 
> 
> ՈՉ, նրանց պետք է իրենք լինեն կենտրոնում, մնացածը առակցեն անուղղակիորեն ստեղծելով նույն վիճակը ինչ 1991ին էր, երբ ԼՏՊն ոչինչ չլինելով ժողովրդի հակաԽՍՀՄ բողոքի ալիքի վրա դարձավ ամեն ինչ։
> ...


Այն ամենը ինչի դեմ նա հիմա խոսում է՝ նկատի ունեմ ԼՏՊ-ն ինքն է արել ժամանակին այո ու ձևերնել լավ գիտի, բայց չի ասում ասե՞մ ինոչու, որտև մտածում է, որ իրեն դա դեռ պետք է գալու :Bad:  չեմ հասկանում, ինչքան կարելի է կույր լինել, համամիտ եմ ամբողջությամբ, ես չեմ հավատում, որ նա է մեր ժողովրդի փրկիչը, ով կործանման առաջին քայլն է արել, գոնե երկրորդը լիներ... :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Մի բան չեք ուզում հասկանալ։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չի միացել ժողովուրդը։ Հակառակը, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է միացել ժողովրդին։ Զարմանում եմ, հստակ գիտակցում եք, որ միտնգում կանգնած ժողովրդի մեծ մասի աչքի լույսը չի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, սակայն այս պարզ ճշմարտությունը ընդունել չեք ուզում։ 

Վազգենին միանա՞լ։ Որտե՞ղ։ Նրա տա՞նը, թախտի՞ն:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես կխնդրեի բոլոր Վազգեն Մանուկյանին սատարողներին, փորձեն կոպտությունները նվազեցնեն իրենց գրառումներում:

Վազգենը միակ թեկնածուն է, որ մասնակցել է 5 նախագահական ընտրությունների: Վազգենի ամենամեծ սխալը ժողովրդին խորհրդարանի հետ ծանոթացնելն էր:
Այսօր փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ նա կորցրել է ժողովրդի վստահությունը: 96-ից հետո նրա վարկանիշը աստիճանաբար ընկնում էր, և այսօր նա կանգնել է խայտառակ արդյունքների առջև: Մանուկյանի համակիրներին լիովին հասկանում եմ, թե ի՜նչ ապրումների մեջ են հիմա նրանք: Չի կարելի այդքան վրեժխնդիր լինել մեկին, երբ որ ոչ մի փաստ չունես ձեռքիդ տակ:

Լուսահոգի Ռ. Ղազարյանն ու Ռ. Իշխանյանը չէին մարսի այս թշնամանքը մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Ազգը կործանման եզրին է, իսկ Մանուկյանը «տունտունիկ» է խաղում: Քաղաքականությունը կրկես չէ, ոչ էլ կռվի դաշտ: Պետք է համախմբվել: Ոչ թե մեկը մյուսի գաղափարները կուլ տա, այլ փորձել 2-ի գաղափարները համախմբել և որոշել դրանց ստացված ոսկե միջինը:

Եթե ինձ բան ունեք ասելու, խնդրում եմ առանց որևէ ջղաձգումների կամ հայհոյանքների մարդավարի պատասխան տվեք:
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ կիրթ և քաղաքավար զրույցը շարունակելու համար:

----------


## keyboard

> Ես կխնդրեի բոլոր Վազգեն Մանուկյանին սատարողներին, փորձեն կոպտությունները նվազեցնեն իրենց գրառումներում:
> 
> Վազգենը միակ թեկնածուն է, որ մասնակցել է 5 նախագահական ընտրությունների: Վազգենի ամենամեծ սխալը ժողովրդին խորհրդարանի հետ ծանոթացնելն էր:
> Այսօր փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ նա կորցրել է ժողովրդի վստահությունը: 96-ից հետո նրա վարկանիշը աստիճանաբար ընկնում էր, և այսօր նա կանգնել է խայտառակ արդյունքների առջև: Մանուկյանի համակիրներին լիովին հասկանում եմ, թե ի՜նչ ապրումների մեջ են հիմա նրանք: Չի կարելի այդքան վրեժխնդիր լինել մեկին, երբ որ ոչ մի փաստ չունես ձեռքիդ տակ:
> 
> Լուսահոգի Ռ. Ղազարյանն ու Ռ. Իշխանյանը չէին մարսի այս թշնամանքը մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Ազգը կործանման եզրին է, իսկ Մանուկյանը «տունտունիկ» է խաղում: Քաղաքականությունը կրկես չէ, ոչ էլ կռվի դաշտ: Պետք է համախմբվել: Ոչ թե մեկը մյուսի գաղափարները կուլ տա, այլ փորձել 2-ի գաղափարները համախմբել և որոշել դրանց ստացված ոսկե միջինը:
> 
> Եթե ինձ բան ունեք ասելու, խնդրում եմ առանց որևէ ջղաձգումների կամ հայհոյանքների մարդավարի պատասխան տվեք:
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ կիրթ և քաղաքավար զրույցը շարունակելու համար:


Ես մի բան կասեմ, գրառում կատարելիս, ոչ մեկի չեմ ուզեցել վիրավորեմ կամ նեղացնեմ, բացառապես ԼՏՊ-ի, որի հանդեպ անձնական թշնամանք ունեմ:
Իսկ Մանուկյանին «տունտւնիկը» հետո կտեսնենք: Կարելի է անվերջ խոսել այս թեմայի շուրջ, դուք կհարցնեք հետո երբ, ես կպատասխանեմ եվ էդպես շարունակ, դրա համար համաիտ եմ քեզ հետ, արի զինվենք համբերությամբ կամ ասենք ով ուզում է պայքարել թող պայքարի, ու սպասենք հարցալուծումից հետո միայն կքննարկենք:Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար: :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

> Մի բան չեք ուզում հասկանալ։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չի միացել ժողովուրդը։ Հակառակը, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է միացել ժողովրդին։ Զարմանում եմ, հստակ գիտակցում եք, որ միտնգում կանգնած ժողովրդի մեծ մասի աչքի լույսը չի Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, սակայն այս պարզ ճշմարտությունը ընդունել չեք ուզում։ 
> 
> Վազգենին միանա՞լ։ Որտե՞ղ։ Նրա տա՞նը, թախտի՞ն:


Ժամանակին Հիտլերին միացավ գերմանիայի ժողովուրդը հետևանքները կարծում եմ բոլորին ծանոթ է..երկար տարիների ընթացքում բռնաբարված և քանդված երկիր..որը միայն տասնյակ տարիներ հետո ջանասիրությամբ կարողացան վերականգնել։

----------


## Tigana

Ես միգուցե ընտրեի հենց Վազգենին, ուղղակի պարզ էր, որ նա շատ ձայներ չի հավաքելու ու պայքարը լինելու է ԼՏՊ-ի ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի միջև ու պետք էր էդ 2-ից մեկին ընտրել, չէի կարող Սերժին չնտրել:
Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին գիտեմ,որ նա միակ մարդն էր այն ժամանակ, երբ Եվրոպայի ցանկությամբ ու մեր ներքին քաղաքական ուժերի(ԼՏՊ-ի գլխավորությամբ, նրա եղբոր...) շնորհիվ Հայաստանը քայքայում էին, անխնա, անբարոյական ձևով,այդժամ Վազգենը չսատարեց այդ ճանապարհը:

----------


## voter

> Ես միգուցե ընտրեի հենց Վազգենին, ուղղակի պարզ էր, որ նա շատ ձայներ չի հավաքելու ու պայքարը լինելու է ԼՏՊ-ի ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի միջև ու պետք էր էդ 2-ից մեկին ընտրել, չէի կարող Սերժին չնտրել:
> Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին գիտեմ,որ նա միակ մարդն էր այն ժամանակ, երբ Եվրոպայի ցանկությամբ ու մեր ներքին քաղաքական ուժերի(ԼՏՊ-ի գլխավորությամբ, նրա եղբոր...) շնորհիվ Հայաստանը քայքայում էին, անխնա, անբարոյական ձևով,այդժամ Վազգենը չսատարեց այդ ճանապարհը:


Ցավոք ԼՏՊականները չեն ցանկանում ոչ մի կերպ դա գիտակցեն - ԼՏՊին որպես արդարության աղավնի ներկայացնելով, ՍՍին լավություն արեցին...

Հետ չբերվեր ԼՏՊն ՍՍն միայն ԿԵՂԾՎԱԾ, ԳՆՎԱԾ, ԼՑՎԱԾ ձայներ կունենար, իսկ հիմա նա նաև իրական ձայներ ունեցավ, նրանց ձայները, ով սարսափելի այլընտրանք ԼՏՊ չունենալու համար, գերադասեցին թողնել ամեն ինչը այնպես ինչպես կա...

Հիմա էլ պայքարը արդար ընտրությունների ու Հայաստանում ժողովրդդավարության ու ազատության փոքրիկ ծլերը պատրաստվում եմ ջրել ՊՏԱԾ ջրով 1996ի նույնանման կեղծարարների միջոցով, որ դրանց էլ արմատում քայքայեն հուսահատեցնեն ու բոլորը մտածեն «իշխանություն ունեցողի դեմ խաղ չկա» գանք հանգենք տոտալիտար համակարգի....

*Քաղաքացի*
Էլի ՓԱՍՏՈՒՄ էք այն ինչի վերաբերյալ միայն ԿԸՀ արդյունքները ունեք՞

Սկսած 1995թից Հայաստանում ԱՐԴԱՐ ընտրություններ, ազատ խոսքի իրավունքով ու թեկնածուների ժողովրդի հետ ազատ շփման հնարավորությամբ, ՉԻ եղել։

Իսկ եթե համարում էք վերջին արդյունքները ներկայացուցչական ու Մանուկյանին վերագրում ժողովրդի աջակցության բացակայություն, ապա բարի եղեք շնորհավորել Սերժ Սարգսյանին ժողովրդի աջակցությունը ստանալու համար....

----------


## Egern.net

հիմա որոշ բաներ պարզ է... շնորհակալություն մեջբերման համար: Ուշացումը շատ մեծ ու կասկածելի է, բայց մեկնաբանություններ չեմ անում: Այս ընտրարշավում ինձ համար ամենամեծ հանելուկը մնաց Վ. Մանուկյանը...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ափսոս չկար կոնկրետ ժամ ու վայր, ինձ թվում ա պահը հասունացելա լեվոնականերին ու սերժականերին մի հատ անակնկալ մատուցել


Ես էլ եմ էդ զգում, գիտե՞ս: Գիտեմ, որ մենք քիչ ենք, բայց ավելի հզոր ենք, որովհետև գիտենք, թե ինչ ենք ուզում: 




> Ես միգուցե ընտրեի հենց Վազգենին, ուղղակի պարզ էր, որ նա շատ ձայներ չի հավաքելու ու պայքարը լինելու է ԼՏՊ-ի ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի միջև ու պետք էր էդ 2-ից մեկին ընտրել, չէի կարող Սերժին չնտրել:


Այ հենց սա խոսում է Հայաստանի կործանման մասին…

----------


## Ancord

> Ես կխնդրեի բոլոր Վազգեն Մանուկյանին սատարողներին, փորձեն կոպտությունները նվազեցնեն իրենց գրառումներում:
> 
> Վազգենը միակ թեկնածուն է, որ մասնակցել է 5 նախագահական ընտրությունների: Վազգենի ամենամեծ սխալը ժողովրդին խորհրդարանի հետ ծանոթացնելն էր:
> Այսօր փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ նա կորցրել է ժողովրդի վստահությունը: 96-ից հետո նրա վարկանիշը աստիճանաբար ընկնում էր, և այսօր նա կանգնել է խայտառակ արդյունքների առջև: Մանուկյանի համակիրներին լիովին հասկանում եմ, թե ի՜նչ ապրումների մեջ են հիմա նրանք: Չի կարելի այդքան վրեժխնդիր լինել մեկին, երբ որ ոչ մի փաստ չունես ձեռքիդ տակ:
> 
> Լուսահոգի Ռ. Ղազարյանն ու Ռ. Իշխանյանը չէին մարսի այս թշնամանքը մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Ազգը կործանման եզրին է, իսկ Մանուկյանը «տունտունիկ» է խաղում: Քաղաքականությունը կրկես չէ, ոչ էլ կռվի դաշտ: Պետք է համախմբվել: Ոչ թե մեկը մյուսի գաղափարները կուլ տա, այլ փորձել 2-ի գաղափարները համախմբել և որոշել դրանց ստացված ոսկե միջինը:
> 
> Եթե ինձ բան ունեք ասելու, խնդրում եմ առանց որևէ ջղաձգումների կամ հայհոյանքների մարդավարի պատասխան տվեք:
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ կիրթ և քաղաքավար զրույցը շարունակելու համար:


Հավես չունեմ երկար բարակ գրելու,  անիմաստ զբաղմունք է, միայն նշեմ որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը 4 անգամ է մասնակցել նախագահական ընտրություններին, մի պստիկ բան էլ, ուրեմն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կորցրեց վստահությունը 96թ.-ից հետո իսկ Լևոնը 96-ից հետո շահեց այն?

----------


## Artgeo

> ներողություն եմ խնդրում հայ ժողովրդից Սերժ Սարգսյանին եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ձեր վզին փաթաթելու համար





> ես ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել մեր ժողովրդից, որ աջակցել եմ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին այն ժամանակ, երբ ինքը դարձավ «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի անդամ` հետագայում այսպիսի չարիք բերելով մեր պետությանն ու հասարակությանը:


LoL  :LOL:

----------


## Ancord

> LoL


Այստեղ մի փոքրիկ տարբերություն կա, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը Լևոնին բերել է Ղարաբաղ կոմիտե մտածելով, որ գերազանցիկ ուսանող է եղել ու լավ հայերեն է խոսում, լավ խոսափող կարող է լինել: Իսկ Լևոնը Վազգենին Մանուկյանին հանեց Պաշտպանության նախարարի պաշտոնից, մինչդեռ վերջինս փայլուն հաղթանակներ էր տանում պատերազմում և բերեց Սերժին, իսկ հետո էլ կեղծիքներով Ռոբին դարձրեց նախագահ:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Այստեղ մի փոքրիկ տարբերություն կա, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը Լևոնին բերել է Ղարաբաղ կոմիտե մտածելով, որ գերազանցիկ ուսանող է եղել ու լավ հայերեն է խոսում, լավ խոսափող կարող է լինել: Իսկ Լևոնը Վազգենին Մանուկյանին հանեց Պաշտպանության նախարարի պաշտոնից, մինչդեռ վերջինս փայլուն հաղթանակներ էր տանում պատերազմում և բերեց Սերժին, իսկ հետո էլ կեղծիքներով Ռոբին դարձրեց նախագահ:


Ես, որպես Հայաստանի իրավիճակից անտեղյակ մարդ կհավատամ խոսքերիդ ու կպատասխանեմ քո խոսքերին հավատալով։

Չե՞ս կարծում, որ տարբեր իրավիճակներում պաշտոնյայից տարբեր հմտություններ են պահանջվում։ Չժխտելով քո ասած խոսքերը և հավատալով խոսքերիդ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մեծ ավանդ ուներ Արցախի պատերազմում, կհամարձակվեմ պնդել, որ նա վատ դիվանագետ էր՝ 1996 թվականի դեպքերին հիմնվելով, քանի որ իմ համեստ կարծիքով լավ քաղաքական գործիչն ու դիվանագետը ԱԺ մտնել թույլ չէր տա ժողովրդին։ Ըստ այդմ, ենթադրում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաջ գիտակցելով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դիվանագիտական և քաղաքական հնարավորությունները, որոշել է, որ երկրի համար նա այլևս ոչինչ անել չի կարող և հենց այդ պատճառով բերել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ հաշվի առնելով այդ մարդու նախկին դիմանկարը։ 

Հ.Գ. Այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասով սխալվել է դա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ է ընդունում ու այդ թեմայի շուրջ խոսելը անիմաստ է։

----------


## Ancord

> Ես, որպես Հայաստանի իրավիճակից անտեղյակ մարդ կհավատամ խոսքերիդ ու կպատասխանեմ քո խոսքերին հավատալով։
> 
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ տարբեր իրավիճակներում պաշտոնյայից տարբեր հմտություններ են պահանջվում։ Չժխտելով քո ասած խոսքերը և հավատալով խոսքերիդ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մեծ ավանդ ուներ Արցախի պատերազմում, կհամարձակվեմ պնդել, որ նա վատ դիվանագետ էր՝ 1996 թվականի դեպքերին հիմնվելով, քանի որ իմ համեստ կարծիքով լավ քաղաքական գործիչն ու դիվանագետը ԱԺ մտնել թույլ չէր տա ժողովրդին։ Ըստ այդմ, ենթադրում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաջ գիտակցելով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դիվանագիտական և քաղաքական հնարավորությունները, որոշել է, որ երկրի համար նա այլևս ոչինչ անել չի կարող և հենց այդ պատճառով բերել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ հաշվի առնելով այդ մարդու նախկին դիմանկարը։ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասով սխալվել է դա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ է ընդունում ու այդ թեմայի շուրջ խոսելը անիմաստ է։


Ոչ սիրելիս դու ուղղակի լավ չես ճանաչում ԼՏՊ-ին, նա բերեց Սերժին, որովհետև վախեցավ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անընդհատ աճող հեղինակությունից: Իսկ եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում են ինչու կատաղած ժողովուրդը մտավ Խորհրդարան, կարող ես կարդալ http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125
Այդ դիվանագիտությունից ելնելով չթողեց, որ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն լինի? թե կեղծիքով Ռոբին պրեզիդենտ դարձնելով?

Կամ էլ Սերժը իր մտավոր ունակություններով թույն դիվանագետ էր իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ?

----------


## Artgeo

> Ոչ սիրելիս դու ուղղակի լավ չես ճանաչում ԼՏՊ-ին, նա բերեց Սերժին, որովհետև վախեցավ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անընդհատ աճող հեղինակությունից: Իսկ եթե քեզ հետաքրքրում են ինչու կատաղած ժողովուրդը մտավ Խորհրդարան, կարող ես կարդալ http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125
> Այդ դիվանագիտությունից ելնելով չթողեց, որ Հայաստանում ժողովրդավարություն լինի? թե կեղծիքով Ռոբին պրեզիդենտ դարձնելով?
> 
> Կամ էլ Սերժը իր մտավոր ունակություններով թույն դիվանագետ էր իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ?


Կարդացի կայքում զետեղված նյութը՝ մի կողմ դնելով, որ այն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կայքն է և իր մեջ կարող է պարունակել սուբյեկտիվություն։

Այնպիսի տպավորթություն ստեղծվեց, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դեմ պայքարում էին Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանն ու Արտավազդ Գևորգյանը http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125
Այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնք երկու տարի անց պահանջեցին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականը։ Մի տեսակ անհամապատասխանություն կա։ Մի կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պնդում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ամեն գնով պահում է իր աթոռը, մյուս կողմից ստացվում է, որ աթոռը պահում են վերը նշված անձինք։ Թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել նրանց խոսքը։

Ու միևնույն է, ես պնդում եմ, որ ժողովրդի ԱԺ մտնելը Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մեծ սխալն էր։ Ու դրանում միայն ինքն է մեղավոր, քանի որ ինքն էր ստանձնել ժողովրդի առաջնորդի պաշտոնը ու պատասխանատու էր այդ ժողովրդի համար։ Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, եթե այսօր Օպերայի մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ անեն անօրեն քայլեր ոստիկանությունը պիտի համապատասխան քայլեր ձեռնարկի։

----------


## Ancord

> Կարդացի կայքում զետեղված նյութը՝ մի կողմ դնելով, որ այն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կայքն է և իր մեջ կարող է պարունակել սուբյեկտիվություն։
> 
> Այնպիսի տպավորթություն ստեղծվեց, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դեմ պայքարում էին Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, Վանո Սիրադեղյանն ու Արտավազդ Գևորգյանը http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125
> Այսինքն մարդիկ, որոնք երկու տարի անց պահանջեցին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականը։ Մի տեսակ անհամապատասխանություն կա։ Մի կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պնդում է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ամեն գնով պահում է իր աթոռը, մյուս կողմից ստացվում է, որ աթոռը պահում են վերը նշված անձինք։ Թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել նրանց խոսքը։
> 
> Ու միևնույն է, ես պնդում եմ, որ ժողովրդի ԱԺ մտնելը Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մեծ սխալն էր։ Ու դրանում միայն ինքն է մեղավոր, քանի որ ինքն էր ստանձնել ժողովրդի առաջնորդի պաշտոնը ու պատասխանատու էր այդ ժողովրդի համար։ Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, եթե այսօր Օպերայի մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ անեն անօրեն քայլեր ոստիկանությունը պիտի համապատասխան քայլեր ձեռնարկի։


Ես չեմ կիսում քո կարծիքը, բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, որ այդ ԼՏՊ-ն չէր ամեն գնով պահում իր իշխանությունը, ապա դա ցույց է տալիս, որ նա շատ թույլ մարդ է, և հեշտությամբ խաղալիք կարող է դառնալ ուրիշների ձեռքին: Չեմ ուզում 96-ի մասին խոսել, ինչում էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը սխալ ինչում ճիշտ: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ նա սխալ թույլ չի տվել, ինչևէ մենք իրար չենք համոզելու, կապրենք կտեսնենք, կյանքը ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կդնի: 
Հ.Գ.Ավելացնեմ մի բան միայն, որ ԼՏՊ-ն ունակություն ունի մարդկանց փչացնել և այդ կլանային ու ինտրիգային համակարգը ինքը ստեղծեց, իսկ դա էլ թույլ մարդուն բնորոշ բան է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Չեմ ուզում 96-ի մասին խոսել, ինչում էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը սխալ ինչում ճիշտ:


Ես էլ չեմ ուզում։ Անկեղծ չեմ ուզում։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատերը չեն ուզում։ Քանի որ շատերը քաջ գիտակցում են, որ այսօր հրատապ է Սերժ-Քոչարյանին հեռացնելը, հրատապ է ժողովրդի պայքարը հանուն արդարության։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները ամենուրեք իրենց խոսքը սկսում են «Ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար… 1996-ին…» մտքերով ու երկար-բարակ գրառումներ գրում։ Կարող ես հանգիստ նայել այս և այլ ֆորումներ։ Քաղաքականության բաժնում նույնիսկ թեմա բացվեց դրա վերաբերյալ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կողմից։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա ընդամենը փորձ է, մարդկանց շեղել այսօրվա իրականությունից։ Վանոն ու Լևոնը չեն այսօր հրատապ։ 1996-ը չէ այսօր հրատապ։

Մի արեք։ Տվյալ դեպքում լռությունը ավելի պատվաբեր է ձեզ համար։ Ցանկացած քայլ ձեր կողմից ուղղված համաժողովրդական շարժման դեմ, ընդունվում է որպես փորձ պաշտպանելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի՝ Մուկ. Լֆիկ Սամոյի, Դոդի Գագոյի, Նեմեց Ռուբոյի և այլ մականունավոր անձերի իշխանությունը։ Մի նմանվեք Սերժ Սարգսյանի կրիմինալ բանդային։

Մենք բոլորս հասկացել ենք արդեն, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի ուզում և չի կրում որևէ պատասխանատվություն այս շարժման համար։ Բավ է, հանգստացեք։ Չեք վերցնում, Աստված ձեզ հետ։ Մենք բոլորս, ով մասնակցում է այս շարժմանը պատրաստ ենք վերցնել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետագա քայլերի համար, պատրաստ ենք պահանջատեր լինել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանից։ 

Անձամբ իմ անունից ասում եմ ու կոչ անում մյուսներին ևս, այլևս չպատասխանել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների սադրանքներին ու հուսալքեցնող գրառումներին։ Քանի որ նրանք արդեն 5 օր է գրում են նույն բանը և որևէ նոր բան չեն ասելու։

----------


## Ancord

> Ես էլ չեմ ուզում։ Անկեղծ չեմ ուզում։ Համոզված եմ, որ շատերը չեն ուզում։ Քանի որ շատերը քաջ գիտակցում են, որ այսօր հրատապ է Սերժ-Քոչարյանին հեռացնելը, հրատապ է ժողովրդի պայքարը հանուն արդարության։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցները ամենուրեք իրենց խոսքը սկսում են «Ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար… 1996-ին…» մտքերով ու երկար-բարակ գրառումներ գրում։ Կարող ես հանգիստ նայել այս և այլ ֆորումներ։ Քաղաքականության բաժնում նույնիսկ թեմա բացվեց դրա վերաբերյալ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցների կողմից։ Իմ համեստ կարծիքով դա ընդամենը փորձ է, մարդկանց շեղել այսօրվա իրականությունից։ Վանոն ու Լևոնը չեն այսօր հրատապ։ 1996-ը չէ այսօր հրատապ։
> 
> Մի արեք։ Տվյալ դեպքում լռությունը ավելի պատվաբեր է ձեզ համար։ Ցանկացած քայլ ձեր կողմից ուղղված համաժողովրդական շարժման դեմ, ընդունվում է որպես փորձ պաշտպանելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի՝ Մուկ. Լֆիկ Սամոյի, Դոդի Գագոյի, Նեմեց Ռուբոյի և այլ մականունավոր անձերի իշխանությունը։ Մի նմանվեք Սերժ Սարգսյանի կրիմինալ բանդային։
> 
> Մենք բոլորս հասկացել ենք արդեն, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի ուզում և չի կրում որևէ պատասխանատվություն այս շարժման համար։ Բավ է, հանգստացեք։ Չեք վերցնում, Աստված ձեզ հետ։ Մենք բոլորս, ով մասնակցում է այս շարժմանը պատրաստ ենք վերցնել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետագա քայլերի համար, պատրաստ ենք պահանջատեր լինել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանից։ 
> 
> Անձամբ իմ անունից ասում եմ ու կոչ անում մյուսներին ևս, այլևս չպատասխանել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների սադրանքներին ու հուսալքեցնող գրառումներին։ Քանի որ նրանք արդեն 5 օր է գրում են նույն բանը և որևէ նոր բան չեն ասելու։


Չարաչար սխալվում ես, որ ասում ես, որ միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներն են 96թ.-ի մասին խոսում, դրա մասին համատարած են խոսում, նույնիսկ ձեր հանրահավաքում կանգնած մարդիկ: Անիմաստ է, որ մենք երկուսով իրար հետ խոսանք, քանի որ քո աչքերը ցավոք սրտի կուրացել են, իսկ երբ որ սկսես տեսնել, Աստված տա շատ ուշ չլինի:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չարաչար սխալվում ես, որ ասում ես, որ միայն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներն են 96թ.-ի մասին խոսում, դրա մասին համատարած են խոսում, նույնիսկ ձեր հանրահավաքում կանգնած մարդիկ: Անիմաստ է, որ մենք երկուսով իրար հետ խոսանք, քանի որ քո աչքերը ցավոք սրտի կուրացել են, իսկ երբ որ սկսես տեսնել, Աստված տա շատ ուշ չլինի:


Ոչ մի բանն էլ չի կուրացել, մարդը արդարություն ա ուզում: Եթե նկատել եք ես էլ էի Վազգենականների շարքերում մինչև ընտրությունները և ընտրությունների օրը, բայց երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ ընտրություններում հաղթել է ԼՏՊ-ն, ես որոշեցի, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հենց նա դառնա երկրի նախագահ: Ախր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այդքան ժողովրդավարությունից խոսալով հանդերձ միհատ լիքը բերանով չի ասում, որ ժողովուրդը ընտրել է ԼՏՊ-ին, կամ, որ գոնե սա ոչինչով նման չէր ընտրություն ասածին, իսկ Շավարշ Քոչարյանը հայտարարեց, որ այս ընտրությունները մի քայլ առաջ էին  :LOL: : Մի բան հասկացեք մարդիկ, ԼՏՊ-ն հրեշտակ չէ, նա կեղծել է ընտրություններ և այլն և այլն, բայց այսօր միայն նա է ունակ պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ և ժողովուրդը գիտակցելով դա միացել է նրա շարժմանը: Ու մի փորձեք մեղադրել ժողովրդին դրանում: Թող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա կողմնակիցները այս 10 տարիների ընթացքում մի այդպիսի շարժում սկսեին. Լևո՞նն էր խանգարում:

----------


## Ancord

> Ոչ մի բանն էլ չի կուրացել, մարդը արդարություն ա ուզում: Եթե նկատել եք ես էլ էի Վազգենականների շարքերում մինչև ընտրությունները և ընտրությունների օրը, բայց երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ ընտրություններում հաղթել է ԼՏՊ-ն, ես որոշեցի, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հենց նա դառնա երկրի նախագահ: Ախր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այդքան ժողովրդավարությունից խոսալով հանդերձ միհատ լիքը բերանով չի ասում, որ ժողովուրդը ընտրել է ԼՏՊ-ին, կամ, որ գոնե սա ոչինչով նման չէր ընտրություն ասածին, իսկ Շավարշ Քոչարյանը հայտարարեց, որ այս ընտրությունները մի քայլ առաջ էին : Մի բան հասկացեք մարդիկ, ԼՏՊ-ն հրեշտակ չէ, նա կեղծել է ընտրություններ և այլն և այլն, բայց այսօր միայն նա է ունակ պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ և ժողովուրդը գիտակցելով դա միացել է նրա շարժմանը: Ու մի փորձեք մեղադրել ժողովրդին դրանում: Թող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա կողմնակիցները այս 10 տարիների ընթացքում մի այդպիսի շարժում սկսեին. Լևո՞նն էր խանգարում:


Իսկ ինչ շարժում ա սկսել ԼՏՊ-ն, էն որ պառակտում են բոլորին, էն, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գրասենյակի մոտով անցնելիս նրան դավաճան են վանկարկում? Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հայտարարությունը կարդա նրա կայքում կամ Ա1պլուսի: 
ԼՏՊ-ն միայն անձնական հարցեր ա լուծում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Այո երեկ շատ ճիշտ միտք ասեց Շավարշ Քոչարյանը, էն ժամանակ ԼՏՊ-ենք ասում էին 100 տոկոս էլ հավաքեք մեկա իշխանություն չենք տա, հիմա էլ բղավում են 50 տոկոս էլ չհավաքենք իշխանությունը պիտի տաք: Այո 1996թ.-ից հետո ընտրությունների պլանկան այնքան է իջել, որ ամեն տարի մի պստիկ սենց թե նեց առաջ խաղացում կա, ու եվրոպացիները այդ են գնահատում, մեզ համեմատում են ոչ թե քաղաքակիրթ երկրների հետ այլ պապուասների հետ ու իրենց եզրակացությունը անում են: Բա չեն կուրացել ձեր աչքերը, որ կանգնած գոռում եք Մանվել, Մանվել, Ժհանգիրյանը կեղծիքների մասին է բղավում, իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ գոռում եք Վազգեն դավաճան: Ամոթ ձեզ, որ այնքան են կուրացել ձեր աչքերը, որ գնում եք հանցագործների հետևից, դառնալով ուղղակի զենք նրանց ձեռքին և ուրանում եք այն մարդկաց, որոնք իրենց արյան ամենավերջին կաթիլը նվիրված են այս ժողովրդին, պայքարել ու պայքարելու են ազատ ու ժողովրդավարական Հայաստանի համար:
 Ես սկսել եմ ամաչել, որ ես հայ եմ…

Հ.գ. 1996թ.-ին երբ ժողովրդին առաջնորդում էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, միասնություն կար, իսկական միասնություն:  Դու այն ժամանակ միտինգներին պիտի լինէր և հիմա, որ համեմատություն անեիր:

----------


## voter

> Ես, որպես Հայաստանի իրավիճակից անտեղյակ մարդ կհավատամ խոսքերիդ ու կպատասխանեմ քո խոսքերին հավատալով։
> 
> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ տարբեր իրավիճակներում պաշտոնյայից տարբեր հմտություններ են պահանջվում։ Չժխտելով քո ասած խոսքերը և հավատալով խոսքերիդ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մեծ ավանդ ուներ Արցախի պատերազմում, կհամարձակվեմ պնդել, որ նա վատ դիվանագետ էր՝ 1996 թվականի դեպքերին հիմնվելով, քանի որ իմ համեստ կարծիքով լավ քաղաքական գործիչն ու դիվանագետը ԱԺ մտնել թույլ չէր տա ժողովրդին։ Ըստ այդմ, ենթադրում եմ, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաջ գիտակցելով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դիվանագիտական և քաղաքական հնարավորությունները, որոշել է, որ երկրի համար նա այլևս ոչինչ անել չի կարող և հենց այդ պատճառով բերել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ հաշվի առնելով այդ մարդու նախկին դիմանկարը։ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Այն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասով սխալվել է դա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ է ընդունում ու այդ թեմայի շուրջ խոսելը անիմաստ է։


Արտեգո, հարյուր անգամ արդեն ասվել է ու բացատրվել է այդ ԼՏՊական պրոպագանդայի իրական հիմքերը։

ԿԸՀն այն ժամանակ նույն շենքում էր ինչ աժն ու Վազգենը ժողովրդին ուղեկցել էտր այնտեղ, որ պահանջեն ընտրությունների արդյունքները վերանայվեն, վերահաշվարկներ արվեն, որ հիմա է արվում ու պարզվում է, որ ուրիշի ձայները ուղղակի ՍՍի համար են հաշշվել, Մանուկյանի ձայները ուղղակի գողացել են...

Նորից բերեմ հղումը, որտեղ կարող ես, այն ժամանակվա փաստերը վավերագրված դիտել 
http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125

----------


## Smergh

> Ոչ մի բանն էլ չի կուրացել, մարդը արդարություն ա ուզում: Եթե նկատել եք ես էլ էի Վազգենականների շարքերում մինչև ընտրությունները և ընտրությունների օրը, բայց երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ ընտրություններում հաղթել է ԼՏՊ-ն, ես որոշեցի, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հենց նա դառնա երկրի նախագահ: Ախր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այդքան ժողովրդավարությունից խոսալով հանդերձ միհատ լիքը բերանով չի ասում, որ ժողովուրդը ընտրել է ԼՏՊ-ին, կամ, որ գոնե սա ոչինչով նման չէր ընտրություն ասածին, իսկ Շավարշ Քոչարյանը հայտարարեց, որ այս ընտրությունները մի քայլ առաջ էին : Մի բան հասկացեք մարդիկ, ԼՏՊ-ն հրեշտակ չէ, նա կեղծել է ընտրություններ և այլն և այլն, բայց այսօր միայն նա է ունակ պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ և ժողովուրդը գիտակցելով դա միացել է նրա շարժմանը: Ու մի փորձեք մեղադրել ժողովրդին դրանում: Թող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա կողմնակիցները այս 10 տարիների ընթացքում մի այդպիսի շարժում սկսեին. Լևո՞նն էր խանգարում:


Հարգարժան Ձայնալար:
Շնորհավորում եմ քո այն որոշումը, որը եթե մի քանի ժամ ուշ կայացրած լինեիր հիմա Դավաճանի-ի պիտակ պիտի ունենայիր: Միայն մի բան կավելացնեմ`  Արցախի ու Հայաստանի իսկական Ազգային Հերոս / որի կոչմանը ԼՏՊ-ի նախանձի շնորհիվ չարժանացավ/ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դավաՃան անվանողները Հայ Ժողովրդի թշնամիներն են; Ամոթ. ու խայտառակությոն մեր ժողովրդին, որ այդքան թշնամիներ կարող է ծնել:

----------


## voter

> ............Մենք բոլորս, ով մասնակցում է այս շարժմանը պատրաստ ենք վերցնել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետագա քայլերի համար, պատրաստ ենք պահանջատեր լինել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանից։ 
> 
> Անձամբ իմ անունից ասում եմ ու կոչ անում մյուսներին ևս, այլևս չպատասխանել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի սակավաթիվ կողմնակիցների սադրանքներին ու հուսալքեցնող գրառումներին։ Քանի որ նրանք արդեն 5 օր է գրում են նույն բանը և որևէ նոր բան չեն ասելու։


ԼՏՊի հետագա քայլեր՞ ինչ քայլե՞ սրան նրան իշխանական ճամբարից իր կողմը անցկացնել ու ստիպել, որ ՍՍն հրաժարական տա տեսնելով, որ իրեն համար մարդ գրսող չկա՞

Դա է դեմոկրատիան՞ ապացուցել, որ ՌԱԶԲԻՐԱՏ անողները ու ժողովրդին ճնշողները քո կողմն են՞

Ստացվում է , որ դուք ՌԵՎԱՆՇԻԶՄ 1998ի սցենարով եք ուզում և ոչ թե ազատագրում ժողովրդի համար։ Ինքնանպատակ է ԼՏՊին իշխանության բերելը ու ոչ թե ցույց տալ, որ ժողովուրդը արդարություն է ոցանկանում, որ ինքը որոշի ում ընտրել։

Միուցե դա նրանից է, որ հասկանում եք ձեր ԼՏՊին ուրիշ շանս չի մնացել իշխանություն վերադառնալու, չէ, որ եթե ՍՍին ժողովուրդը հանի, ԼՏՊն այլևս ԸՆՏՐԱՊԱՅՔԱՐի թեմա չի ունենա։ Նա հո չի կանգլենու, որպես արդարության աղավնի հանդես գա իր «արդար» շքախմբի հետ միասին – հավերը ծիծաղից կսատկեն, եթե ԼՏՆ որպես արդարության աղավնի թեկուզ հինգ ձայն ստանա...

Չի ստացվի արգելել ինքնուրույն քաղաքական ակտիվությունը Մանուկյանի, Բաղդասարյանի, Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանի որի ինքնուրյույնությունը ուղղակի երևում է արգելել են։ 

Ըդիմությունը կմիավորվի ու դա կլինի անկախ ԼՏՊի կամքից ամեն ինչ իր էգոկենտրոն համակարգի մեջ մտցնելու ամեն տեսակ վիրավորանքներով...

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ոչ մի բանն էլ չի կուրացել, մարդը արդարություն ա ուզում: Եթե նկատել եք ես էլ էի Վազգենականների շարքերում մինչև ընտրությունները և ընտրությունների օրը, բայց երբ պարզ դարձավ, որ ընտրություններում հաղթել է ԼՏՊ-ն, ես որոշեցի, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որ հենց նա դառնա երկրի նախագահ: Ախր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այդքան ժողովրդավարությունից խոսալով հանդերձ միհատ լիքը բերանով չի ասում, որ ժողովուրդը ընտրել է ԼՏՊ-ին, կամ, որ գոնե սա ոչինչով նման չէր ընտրություն ասածին, իսկ Շավարշ Քոչարյանը հայտարարեց, որ այս ընտրությունները մի քայլ առաջ էին : Մի բան հասկացեք մարդիկ, ԼՏՊ-ն հրեշտակ չէ, նա կեղծել է ընտրություններ և այլն և այլն, բայց այսօր միայն նա է ունակ պայքարել ռեժիմի դեմ և ժողովուրդը գիտակցելով դա միացել է նրա շարժմանը: Ու մի փորձեք մեղադրել ժողովրդին դրանում: Թող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա կողմնակիցները այս 10 տարիների ընթացքում մի այդպիսի շարժում սկսեին. Լևո՞նն էր խանգարում:


ՍՍն իրա պնդումներով, որ առաջին փուլում ընտրվել է քիչ էր հիմա էլ ԼՏՊականներն են սկսում՞

Վերջացրեք, ոչ մեկին ժողովուրդը միարժեքորեն չի ընտրել ու ԼՏՊին առավել ևս։ Նույնիսկ ամենալավ հետախույզներին էլ, որ վարձեն այդքան քվեաթերթիկ չի գտնվի, որ որևէ մեկը նման ապուշություն հայտարարի, թե ԼՏՊն ընտրվել է։

ԼՏՊն ՈՆՑ է ունակ, մի հատ ասեք էլի ԱԶՆՎՈՐԵՆ չեմ հասկանում, ոնց է ԼՏՊՆ ունակ իսկ ժողովուրդը այստեղ կապ չունի, մյուս քաղաքական գործիչները կապ չունեն...

ԲԱ միտինգ ինչու է  անում սախի ներվերը ուտում թող գնա ԼՏՊն ու հարցը լուծի ձեռ ա առնում ձգձգում ա՞, շուտ արեք հարցը լուծեք պրծնի գնա դավայ, արագ արագ... :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
ԼՏՊն թույլ չտվեց ի ուրախություն ՍՍի, որ ընդիմությունը միավորվի։

Հիմա էլ պղծում է ժողովրդական շարժումը ընդդեմ անարդարությունների, կեղծումների ու ձայների գողության, վերագրելով այդ ամբողջ շարժումը իրեն ԼՏՊին նախագահ դարձնելու ձգտման հետ։

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ինչ շարժում ա սկսել ԼՏՊ-ն, էն որ պառակտում են բոլորին, էն, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գրասենյակի մոտով անցնելիս նրան դավաճան են վանկարկում? Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հայտարարությունը կարդա նրա կայքում կամ Ա1պլուսի: 
> ԼՏՊ-ն միայն անձնական հարցեր ա լուծում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
> Այո երեկ շատ ճիշտ միտք ասեց Շավարշ Քոչարյանը, էն ժամանակ ԼՏՊ-ենք ասում էին 100 տոկոս էլ հավաքեք մեկա իշխանություն չենք տա, հիմա էլ բղավում են 50 տոկոս էլ չհավաքենք իշխանությունը պիտի տաք: Այո 1996թ.-ից հետո ընտրությունների պլանկան այնքան է իջել, որ ամեն տարի մի պստիկ սենց թե նեց առաջ խաղացում կա, ու եվրոպացիները այդ են գնահատում, մեզ համեմատում են ոչ թե քաղաքակիրթ երկրների հետ այլ պապուասների հետ ու իրենց եզրակացությունը անում են: Բա չեն կուրացել ձեր աչքերը, որ կանգնած գոռում եք Մանվել, Մանվել, Ժհանգիրյանը կեղծիքների մասին է բղավում, իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ գոռում եք Վազգեն դավաճան: Ամոթ ձեզ, որ այնքան են կուրացել ձեր աչքերը, որ գնում եք հանցագործների հետևից, դառնալով ուղղակի զենք նրանց ձեռքին և ուրանում եք այն մարդկաց, որոնք իրենց արյան ամենավերջին կաթիլը նվիրված են այս ժողովրդին, պայքարել ու պայքարելու են ազատ ու ժողովրդավարական Հայաստանի համար:
>  Ես սկսել եմ ամաչել, որ ես հայ եմ…
> 
> Հ.գ. 1996թ.-ին երբ ժողովրդին առաջնորդում էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, միասնություն կար, իսկական միասնություն:  Դու այն ժամանակ միտինգներին պիտի լինէր և հիմա, որ համեմատություն անեիր:


Հարգելի Ancord ես չեմ ասում, թե Լևոնը սուրբ է և առավել ևս դատապարտում եմ նրա (կամ իր համակիրների) կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դավաճան անվանելը: Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում նաև Շ. Քոչարյանի ասածը ու համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, որ ամեն տարի մի պստլիկ առաջընթաց կա, որովհետև այս տարվա ընտրությունները ավելի խայտառակ էին քան 98-ի, 2003-ի ընտրությունները: 
Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ նաև, թե ով է գեներալ Մանվելը և Մանվել Մանվել չեմ վանկարկում: Ինչպես նաև չեմ վանկարկում Լևոն Լևոն և հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան՝ կոկորդս ափսոս է: Բայց ես վանկարկում եմ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ, որովհետև ես ու իմ նման շատերը ում դու կույր ես անվանում դուրս են եկել պայքարի ընդդեմ անարդարության: Համամիտ եմ՝ մի գուցե 96-ին ժողովուրդը ավելի համախմբված էր և դա բնական է քանի որ ժողովրդին առաջնորդում էր մի մարդ, որին շատերն էին հարգում, ում անցյալը ավելի մաքուր էր, ով ավելի մեծ բարոյական իրավունք ուներ դատապարտելու կեղծիքները: Բայց, թե ինչո՞վ ավարտվեց դա բոլորս գիտենք: Սատանան տանի դե եկեք միանգամ էլ սենց փորձենք էլի: Ախր համոզվեցինք չէ՞, որ միայն ժողովուրդը և նրանց ազնիվ առաջնորդը ոչինչ չկարողացան անել տանկերի դեմ: Դե եկեք փորձենք դա անել ծերունի Լևոնի օգնությամբ, որին սատարում են մի շարք Մանվելներ, որոնք այսօր հակակշիռ ուժ են բռնապետական տանկերին: Սա է ընդամենը մեր ասածը:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Հարգարժան Ձայնալար:
> Շնորհավորում եմ քո այն որոշումը, որը եթե մի քանի ժամ ուշ կայացրած լինեիր հիմա Դավաճանի-ի պիտակ պիտի ունենայիր: Միայն մի բան կավելացնեմ`  Արցախի ու Հայաստանի իսկական Ազգային Հերոս / որի կոչմանը ԼՏՊ-ի նախանձի շնորհիվ չարժանացավ/ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դավաՃան անվանողները Հայ Ժողովրդի թշնամիներն են; Ամոթ. ու խայտառակությոն մեր ժողովրդին, որ այդքան թշնամիներ կարող է ծնել:


Ո՞ր որոշումս ի նկատի ունես ձայնս Վազգենին տալու՞, թե՞ հաջորդ օրը ձայնիս տեր կանգնելու (անկախ նրանից, թե ում էի տվել):

----------


## Ancord

> Հարգելի Ancord ես չեմ ասում, թե Լևոնը սուրբ է և առավել ևս դատապարտում եմ նրա (կամ իր համակիրների) կողմից Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դավաճան անվանելը: Բայց ես չեմ ընդունում նաև Շ. Քոչարյանի ասածը ու համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, որ ամեն տարի մի պստլիկ առաջընթաց կա, որովհետև այս տարվա ընտրությունները ավելի խայտառակ էին քան 98-ի, 2003-ի ընտրությունները: 
> Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ նաև, թե ով է գեներալ Մանվելը և Մանվել Մանվել չեմ վանկարկում: Ինչպես նաև չեմ վանկարկում Լևոն Լևոն և հազար ու մի ուրիշ բան՝ կոկորդս ափսոս է: Բայց ես վանկարկում եմ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ, որովհետև ես ու իմ նման շատերը ում դու կույր ես անվանում դուրս են եկել պայքարի ընդդեմ անարդարության: Համամիտ եմ՝ մի գուցե 96-ին ժողովուրդը ավելի համախմբված էր և դա բնական է քանի որ ժողովրդին առաջնորդում էր մի մարդ, որին շատերն էին հարգում, ում անցյալը ավելի մաքուր էր, ով ավելի մեծ բարոյական իրավունք ուներ դատապարտելու կեղծիքները: Բայց, թե ինչո՞վ ավարտվեց դա բոլորս գիտենք: Սատանան տանի դե եկեք միանգամ էլ սենց փորձենք էլի: Ախր համոզվեցինք չէ՞, որ միայն ժողովուրդը և նրանց ազնիվ առաջնորդը ոչինչ չկարողացան անել տանկերի դեմ: Դե եկեք փորձենք դա անել ծերունի Լևոնի օգնությամբ, որին սատարում են մի շարք Մանվելներ, որոնք այսօր հակակշիռ ուժ են բռնապետական տանկերին: Սա է ընդամենը մեր ասածը:


Սա պայքար չի արդարության համար, եթե լիներ, ես կլինեի առաջին շարքերում: Այս հանրահավաքները առաջինն են, որոնց ես չեմ մասնակցում և չեմ էլ մասնակցելու: Ես չեմ ուզում մասնակցել երկու հանցագործ թևերի պայքարին, որտեղ ժողովուրդը ընդամենը գործիք է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սա պայքար չի արդարության համար, եթե լիներ, ես կլինեի առաջին շարքերում: Այս հանրահավաքները առաջինն են, որոնց ես չեմ մասնակցում և չեմ էլ մասնակցելու: Ես չեմ ուզում մասնակցել երկու հանցագործ թևերի պայքարին, որտեղ ժողովուրդը ընդամենը գործիք է:


ինչե ասել արդարություն?
որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ավել ձայներ ստանար թե ընտրվի իսկականից ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված նախագահը?

----------


## Ancord

> ինչե ասել արդարություն?
> որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ավել ձայներ ստանար թե ընտրվի իսկականից ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված նախագահը?



Արդարությունը էն ա, որ կեղծիքներ արած ու հանցագործ մարդիկ պիտի պատժվեն, այլ ոչ թե հույս ունենան, թե մի օր իշխանության են գալու:
Ես ոչ Լևոնի համար կպայքարեմ, ոչ էլ տարիներ հետո, որ երիտասարդները մոռացած լինեն Ռոբի ու Սեժի մասին, Սերժի ու Ռոբի համար կպայքարեմ, ու խնդրում եմ ինձ մի համոզեք, որ սա արդարության համար պայքար է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Արդարությունը էն ա, որ կեղծիքներ արած ու հանցագործ մարդիկ պիտի պատժվեն, այլ ոչ թե հույս ունենան, թե մի օր իշխանության են գալու:
> Ես ոչ Լևոնի համար կպայքարեմ, ոչ էլ տարիներ հետո, որ երիտասարդները մոռացած լինեն Ռոբի ու Սեժի մասին, Սերժի ու Ռոբի համար կպայքարեմ, ու խնդրում եմ ինձ մի համոզեք, որ սա արդարության համար պայքար է:


արդարությունը ենա որ ժողովուրդը ում ընտրելա ինքնել դառնա նախագահ, ընտրությունների իմաստը ետա, հիմա պայքարում են դրա համար, ու ստեղ էական չի ումա ընտրել ժողովուրդը, ետ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա

----------


## Ծով

Մտածել եմ, թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ինչ է մտածում այս ամենից հետո, քանզի մինչ ընտրությունները կեղծիքի դեմ պայքար չէի էլ նկատում...և առհասարակ նրա «90-ական հաջողությունների կրկնություն մտքիս ծայրով անգամ չէր անցնում»
Հետո մի երկու գրառում կարդացի և Վազգենի դիրքորոշումն էլ հասկացա...
 շնորհակալություն...
 :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտեգո, հարյուր անգամ արդեն ասվել է ու բացատրվել է այդ ԼՏՊական պրոպագանդայի իրական հիմքերը։
> 
> ԿԸՀն այն ժամանակ նույն շենքում էր ինչ աժն ու Վազգենը ժողովրդին ուղեկցել էտր այնտեղ, որ պահանջեն ընտրությունների արդյունքները վերանայվեն, վերահաշվարկներ արվեն, որ հիմա է արվում ու պարզվում է, որ ուրիշի ձայները ուղղակի ՍՍի համար են հաշշվել, Մանուկյանի ձայները ուղղակի գողացել են...
> 
> Նորից բերեմ հղումը, որտեղ կարող ես, այն ժամանակվա փաստերը վավերագրված դիտել 
> http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125


Խլե՞լ են ՏԵՐ ԿԱՆԳՆԵՔ։ Կրկնում եմ, լռությունը միայն համաձայնության նշան է։ 

Ու վերջ տվեք նույն բանը կրկնելուն։

----------


## Ancord

Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հայտարարությունը

<2007 թվականի Ազգային ժողովի ընտրություններից հետո հասարակության համբերության բաժակը լցված էր:

Կար հնարավորություն համախմբել մեր հասարակությունը, ընդիմադիր դաշտը, համերաշխության մթնոլորտում և ազգային, ժողովրդավարական, օրինականության, արդարության գաղափարների վրա հիմնվելով ձևավորել նոր որակի իշխանություն, նոր որակի Հայաստան:

Երկիրը պատրաստ էր դրան:

Բայց այդպես չեղավ:

Օգտվելով համընդհանուր դժգոհությունից, որը կուտակվել էր հասարակությունում նախորդ 13 տարիների ընթացքում` ատելության ալիքի վրա առաջ մղվեց նախկին նախագահը, ստանալով իր ստեղծած համակարգում մնացած և այդ համակարգից օգտվող մարդկանց որոշակի հատվածի օժանդակությունը: Հրապարակ եկավ նոր բանաձև "ընտրեք չարյաց փոքրագույնին", որից, իրենց կարծիքով, վարպետորեն սկսեցին օգտվել նաեւ իշխանությունները: Այժմ երկու կողմերն էլ ծուղակի մեջ են, ծուղակը գցելով նաև ողջ հասարակությանը:

Արհեստականորեն առաջ քաշված բանաձևը, որ ոչ թե ընտրվում է երկրի նախագահ, ոչ թե ընտրվում է երկրի ապագան, այլ ընտրվում է "չարյաց փոքրագույնը", "հիմնավորելով", որ միայն չարիքը կարող է կուտակել ուժ` շփոթության մեջ գցեց մեր հասարակությանը: Ժողովրդին հոգեբանորեն պարտադրվեց որոշել, թե ում միջոցով ում չեզոքացնել:

Այդպիսի մտածողությունը ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող նպաստել երկրի զարգացմանը, օրինականության և արդարության հաստատմանը: Դա էապես ազդեց այս ընտրությունների արդյունքների վրա: Այդ շփոթվածությունը շարունակվում է մինչ այժմ` բորբոքելով բոլոր այն ազնիվ մարդկանց, որոնք ուզում են տեսնել արդարություն մեր երկրում:

Այս մթնոլորտում տեղի ունեցան 2008 թ. նախագահական ընտրությունները, և ինչպես մինչ այժմ եղած ընտրությունները, անցան մեզ արդեն ծանոթ բազմաբնույթ, անընդունելի խախտումներով, որոնց երկիրը կործանող շղթան սկսվել է 1995 թվականից և ձգվում է մինչև այսօր:

Մեր վստահված անձինք արձանագրել են բազմաթիվ խախտումներ ընտրությունների ընթացքում: Մենք չպահանջեցինք վերահաշվարկել որոշ տեղամասերի արդյունքներ, քանի որ մյուս թեկնածուների կողմից արդեն ներկայացված էր պահանջ 159 տեղամասերի վերաբերյալ, իսկ օրենքով սահմանված ժամկետում ավելին բացել հնարավոր չէր (իրականում 159-ից հասցրեցին կազմակերպել միայն 134-ի ստուգումը):

Մեր ձեռքի տակ եղած բոլոր փաստերը ցույց են տալիս թե ինչ անընդունելի խախտումներ են տեղի ունեցել ընտրությունների ընթացքում, բայց դրանք մեզ չեն տալիս բավարար իրավական հիմք` բողոքարկելու ընտրությունների արդյունքները Սահմանադրական դատարանում:

Այժմ հետընտրական պայքարը շարունակվում է:

Մի կողմից ամեն գնով իշխանությունը պահելու ձգտումը, մյուս կողմից կուրացնող ատելության ալիքի վրա ամեն գնով իշխանության հասնելու մոլուցքը տանում են մեր հասարակությանը դեպի փակուղի` վտանգելով մեր երկրի և մեր ժողովրդի ապագան: Հասունացել է պահը սթափ գիտակցելու ստեղծված իրավիճակը:
Իրական պայքարը հանուն ժողովրդավարական Հայաստանի առջևում է, և ես շնորհակալություն հայտնելով ինձ ընտրողներին և համախոհներին, որոնց թիվը անհամեմատ մեծ է քան պաշտոնապես արձանագրված տվյալները, կոչ եմ անում միասին փնտրել ուղիներ դուրս բերելու մեր երկիրը այս փակուղուց դեպի իրական զարգացում:
Վազգեն Մանուկյան >
13:56:11 - 26/02/2008   
http://lragir.am/src/#top

----------


## Արշակ

> Նախընտրական շրջանը բնավ պասիվ չէր: Ուղղակի քարոզարշավի նոր ձև էր ընտրվել, որը բավական արդյունավետ էր:


Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ձև էր ընտրվել, բայց իմ գնահատականով (չի բացառվում, որ սխալվում եմ), մարդկանց ականջին հիմնականում հասնում էր միայն ԼՏՊ–ին ուղղված քննադատությունն ու 96–ի դեպքերի հիշեցումները։ Այինքն՝ նրանից ապագայի լավ–լավ գաղափարներ, իրատեսական ծրագրեր, վատը հաղթահարելու հստակ մեխանիզմների մասին խոսք, այդպես էլ առանձնապես չլսվեց։ Չնայած ասում եք, որ այդպիսիք կան։ Համենայն դեպս ես չեմ նկատել, չնայած անտարբեր չէի։
Ու թեկուզ վերցնենք հենց Ակումբի նախընտրական քննարկումները։ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներդ հիմնականում զբաղված էիք ԼՏՊ–ին քննադատելով ու վարկաբեկելով՝ մոռանալով խոսել ձեր թեկնածուի ծրագրերից։ Ենթադրենք ձեր քննադատությունը ԼՏՊ–ի վերաբերյալ լիովին ճիշտ էր։ Բայց մեկ է, անընդհատ խոսում էիք անցյալի վիրավորանքներից, անուշադրության մատնելով ձեր թեկնածուի ապագայի ծրագրերը։ Այսինքն՝ հիմնականում գնում էր ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ հակաքարոզչություն, այլ ոչ թե ՎՄ–ի ծրագրերի ներկայացում։ 
Այսպիսով, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա համախոհները հենց իրենք էլ նպաստել են նրան, որ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կենտրոնանա ԼՏՊ–ի ու ՍՍ–ի միջև ընտրության վրա։ Իսկ հիմա դժգոհում եք ստեղծված իրավիճակից։




> Ինչ վերաբերում է հետընտրականին, նորից պասիվ չէ… Էսքան քննարկում ենք, մենակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է արձագանքնել մեր քննարկմանը:


Ընտրություններից հետո երկար ժամանակ նա ոչ մի հստակ դիրքորոշում չէր արտահայտում։ Արդյո՞ք դա պասիվություն չի։ Միայն այսօր (թե՞ երեկ) հանդես եկավ հայտարարությամբ։ Ու կարծես իրավիճակի հաղթահարման հստակ ճանապարհ չի տեսնում։ Նաև առանձնապես չի պայքարում իր ստացած ձայների համար։ 
Թեկուզ առանց ԼՏՊ–ին միանալու կարող էր իր քվեներին տեր կանգնելու փորձ անել։ Գուցե էդ դեպքում մարդիկ հենց իր շուրջ համախմբվեին։ Թեկուզ իր էսօրվա 1%–ը դառնար 2%(օրինակի համար եմ ասում՝ կոնկրետ թվերը չեմ հիշում)։ էդ դեպքում մարդիկ կզգային, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին տրված իրենց ձայները չեն կորում։ Ու վաղը, հաջորդ ընտրություններին ավելի շատ մարդ կվստահեր նրան։

Ինչևէ, այսօր նա կոչ է անում իրավիճակից ելքի ուղիներ փնտրել։ Ողջունելի է։ Հուսանք, որ կստացվի։ :Smile:

----------


## Ancord

> Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ձև էր ընտրվել, բայց իմ գնահատականով (չի բացառվում, որ սխալվում եմ), մարդկանց ականջին հիմնականում հասնում էր միայն ԼՏՊ–ին ուղղված քննադատությունն ու 96–ի դեպքերի հիշեցումները։ Այինքն՝ նրանից ապագայի լավ–լավ գաղափարներ, իրատեսական ծրագրեր, վատը հաղթահարելու հստակ մեխանիզմների մասին խոսք, այդպես էլ առանձնապես չլսվեց։ Չնայած ասում եք, որ այդպիսիք կան։ Համենայն դեպս ես չեմ նկատել, չնայած անտարբեր չէի։
> Ու թեկուզ վերցնենք հենց Ակումբի նախընտրական քննարկումները։ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներդ հիմնականում զբաղված էիք ԼՏՊ–ին քննադատելով ու վարկաբեկելով՝ մոռանալով խոսել ձեր թեկնածուի ծրագրերից։ Ենթադրենք ձեր քննադատությունը ԼՏՊ–ի վերաբերյալ լիովին ճիշտ էր։ Բայց մեկ է, անընդհատ խոսում էիք անցյալի վիրավորանքներից, անուշադրության մատնելով ձեր թեկնածուի ապագայի ծրագրերը։ Այսինքն՝ հիմնականում գնում էր ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ դեմ հակաքարոզչություն, այլ ոչ թե ՎՄ–ի ծրագրերի ներկայացում։ 
> Այսպիսով, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը և նրա համախոհները հենց իրենք էլ նպաստել են նրան, որ մարդկանց ուշադրությունը կենտրոնանա ԼՏՊ–ի ու ՍՍ–ի միջև ընտրության վրա։ Իսկ հիմա դժգոհում եք ստեղծված իրավիճակից։
> 
> 
> Ընտրություններից հետո երկար ժամանակ նա ոչ մի հստակ դիրքորոշում չէր արտահայտում։ Արդյո՞ք դա պասիվություն չի։ Միայն այսօր (թե՞ երեկ) հանդես եկավ հայտարարությամբ։ Ու կարծես իրավիճակի հաղթահարման հստակ ճանապարհ չի տեսնում։ Նաև առանձնապես չի պայքարում իր ստացած ձայների համար։ 
> Թեկուզ առանց ԼՏՊ–ին միանալու կարող էր իր քվեներին տեր կանգնելու փորձ անել։ Գուցե էդ դեպքում մարդիկ հենց իր շուրջ համախմբվեին։ Թեկուզ իր էսօրվա 1%–ը դառնար 2%(օրինակի համար եմ ասում՝ կոնկրետ թվերը չեմ հիշում)։ էդ դեպքում մարդիկ կզգային, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին տրված իրենց ձայները չեն կորում։ Ու վաղը, հաջորդ ընտրություններին ավելի շատ մարդ կվստահեր նրան։
> 
> Ինչևէ, այսօր նա կոչ է անում իրավիճակից ելքի ուղիներ փնտրել։ Ողջունելի է։ Հուսանք, որ կստացվի։


Նախ ասեմ, որ երկու անգամ է հայտարարություն է, անում, մեկն էլ այսօր է արել ու չարաչար սխալվում ես, նա միշտ առանձնացել է նրանով, որ միշտ գաղափարների և ապագայի մասին է խոսել, կարող ես նյութերին ծանոթանալ նրա կայքում: Իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն քննադատել է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա հասցեին  ԼՏՊ-ն, կամ նրա թիմը  սուտ մեղադրանքներ է ասել:

----------


## Արշակ

Հ. Գ.
Ու մի բան էլ։ Հուսով եմ տեսակետս չի դիտարկվի որպես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի դեմ քարոզչություն։ Բոլորովին նման նպատակ չունեմ։ Ուղղակի փորձեցի ներկայացնել կարծիքս՝ որպես շարքային քաղաքացի։ Հնարավոր է, որ շատ բաներ սխալ եմ ընկալել։ 
Բայց բազմաթիվ քաղաքացիների կարծիքը լսելով կարելի է որոշ եզրակացություներ անել հետագայի համար։ Չէ՞ որ ցանկացած քաղաքական գործչի, այդ թվում՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործունեությունը ուղղված է շարքային քաղաքացիներին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ձև էր ընտրվել, բայց իմ գնահատականով (չի բացառվում, որ սխալվում եմ), մարդկանց ականջին հիմնականում հասնում էր միայն ԼՏՊ–ին ուղղված քննադատությունն ու 96–ի դեպքերի հիշեցումները։ Այինքն՝ նրանից ապագայի լավ–լավ գաղափարներ, իրատեսական ծրագրեր, վատը հաղթահարելու հստակ մեխանիզմների մասին խոսք, այդպես էլ առանձնապես չլսվեց։ Չնայած ասում եք, որ այդպիսիք կան։ Համենայն դեպս ես չեմ նկատել, չնայած անտարբեր չէի։


Դու շատ լավ գիտես, որ Հ1-ն էր հատուկ այդպես անում, որ լևոնի դեմ ուղղված խոսքերը լսվեն, իսկ դրա մասին խոսում էր, որովհետև հարցնում էին: Նվերի մոտ գնացած ժամանակ էլ շատ լավ եմ հիշում, թե ինչպես Նվերը 96-ից հարցրեց, իսկ Վազգենը չցանկացավ խոսել դրա մասին, բայց Նվերը շարունակում էր:



> Ու թեկուզ վերցնենք հենց Ակումբի նախընտրական քննարկումները։ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցներդ հիմնականում զբաղված էիք ԼՏՊ–ին քննադատելով ու վարկաբեկելով՝ մոռանալով խոսել ձեր թեկնածուի ծրագրերից։ Ենթադրենք ձեր քննադատությունը ԼՏՊ–ի վերաբերյալ լիովին ճիշտ էր։ Բայց մեկ է, անընդհատ խոսում էիք անցյալի վիրավորանքներից, անուշադրության մատնելով ձեր թեկնածուի ապագայի ծրագրերը։ Այսինքն՝ հիմնականում գնում էր ԼՏՊ–ի դեմ դեմ հակաքարոզչություն, այլ ոչ թե ՎՄ–ի ծրագրերի ներկայացում։


Արշա՛կ, մենք շատ էլ լավ ներկայացնում էինք ծրագրերը, բայց գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ էր կատարվում: Որևէ լևոնական մտնում, վարկաբեկում էր, ստիպված արժանի պատասխան էինք տալիս: Կամ էլ մեկը մտնում գրում էր, թե Վազգենը շատ լավ թեկնածու է, բայց ձայնը լևոնին է տալու, դրա համար նորից շեղվում էինք: 




> Ընտրություններից հետո երկար ժամանակ նա ոչ մի հստակ դիրքորոշում չէր արտահայտում։ Արդյո՞ք դա պասիվություն չի։ Միայն այսօր (թե՞ երեկ) հանդես եկավ հայտարարությամբ։ Ու կարծես իրավիճակի հաղթահարման հստակ ճանապարհ չի տեսնում։ Նաև առանձնապես չի պայքարում իր ստացած ձայների համար։


Տեղեկացված չես, որովհետև այսօրվա հայտարարությունն արդեն երկրորդն է: Առաջին հայտարարությունը եղել է ընտրություններից երկու օր հետո: 





> Հետաքրքրվում եմ ու ինչա նվիրել մեր ժողովրդին՞՞, որ ինչ որ մի բան արժի ու կհիշվի մի քանի տարի հետո:


Պատերազմի հաղթանակ. քի՞չ է: Պարտվող պատերազմի մեղքը Վազգենի վրա բարդելու համար լևոնը նրան նշանակում է պաշտպանության նախարար: Ո՜վ հրաշք, Վազգենը հաղթում է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Տեղեկացված չես, որովհետև այսօրվա հայտարարությունն արդեն երկրորդն է: Առաջին հայտարարությունը եղել է ընտրություններից երկու օր հետո:


Տեղյակ եմ, ուղղակի առաջինը խիստ թռուցիկ էր ու  իմ կարծիքով ոչ էական, էդ պատճառով կարևոր չհամարեցի հիշատակել։ Գուցե իզուր։ 




> Դու շատ լավ գիտես, որ Հ1-ն էր հատուկ այդպես անում, որ լևոնի դեմ ուղղված խոսքերը լսվեն, իսկ դրա մասին խոսում էր, որովհետև հարցնում էին: Նվերի մոտ գնացած ժամանակ էլ շատ լավ եմ հիշում, թե ինչպես Նվերը 96-ից հարցրեց, իսկ Վազգենը չցանկացավ խոսել դրա մասին, բայց Նվերը շարունակում էր:
> 
> Արշա՛կ, մենք շատ էլ լավ ներկայացնում էինք ծրագրերը, բայց գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ էր կատարվում: Որևէ լևոնական մտնում, վարկաբեկում էր, ստիպված արժանի պատասխան էինք տալիս: Կամ էլ մեկը մտնում գրում էր, թե Վազգենը շատ լավ թեկնածու է, բայց ձայնը լևոնին է տալու, դրա համար նորից շեղվում էինք:


Բյուրակն, էդ ամենը հասկանում եմ։ Բայց մյուս բոլոր թեկնածուներն էլ են ենթարկվում նմանատիպ սադրանքների։ Միշտ էլ մարդիկ փորձում են խոսակցությունը տանել թեկնածուի համար ոչ ցանկալի հունով։ Քարոզարշավի ժամանակ պարտավոր ես  պատրաստ լինել դրան։ Այսինքն՝ նպատակին հասնելու համար միշտ պետք է հաշվի առնվի վատագույն տարբերակը, վատագույն պայմանները։ Ինչևէ, սա արդեն այլ թեմա է։

Էլի եմ ասում, էս ամենը գրել եմ որպես շարքային քաղաքացու ընդհանուր  տպավորություն ու անպայման իմ իրավացիությունը համոզելու նպատակ չունեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակն, էդ ամենը հասկանում եմ։ Բայց մյուս բոլոր թեկնածուներն էլ են ենթարկվում նմանատիպ սադրանքների։ Միշտ էլ մարդիկ փորձում են խոսակցությունը տանել թեկնածուի համար ոչ ցանկալի հունով։ Քարոզարշավի ժամանակ պարտավոր ես պատրաստ լինել դրան։ Այսինքն՝ նպատակին հասնելու համար միշտ պետք է հաշվի առնվի վատագույն տարբերակը, վատագույն պայմանները։ Ինչևէ, սա արդեն այլ թեմա է։


Ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ հաշվի չի առնվել: Ցավոք սրտի, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին չէին կարող լևոնի մասին հարցնել, որովհետև նա 96 չունի: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը:

----------


## Armenoid

> Ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ հաշվի չի առնվել: Ցավոք սրտի, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին չէին կարող լևոնի մասին հարցնել, որովհետև նա 96 չունի: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը:


նա 96-ին ժամը 8-ին պարկում եր քնելու ու կուբիկներով խաղում եր :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամոթ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իրենց ձայնը չեն տվել Սերժ Սարգսյանի իրական այլընտրանք՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միակ կիրթ, իր խոսքի տեր ու Հայաստանի մեծ հայրենասեր թեկնածուն էր։ Վ. Մանուկյանը այնքան համարձակություն ունի, որ այսօր ինքը Վահանի հետ է, Արթուրի կողքին, Ծառուկյանի դիմաց, Գեղամյանի հետևում, Քոչարյանի տակը, Սերժի ինաուգուրացիային: 

Հարցը մեկն է։ Ի՞նչ է նրա գինը։
Պատասխանը՝ Շուտով, ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ԱԼԻՔՈՎ…

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ամոթ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր իրենց ձայնը չեն տվել Սերժ Սարգսյանի իրական այլընտրանք՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը միակ կիրթ, իր խոսքի տեր ու Հայաստանի մեծ հայրենասեր թեկնածուն էր։ Վ. Մանուկյանը այնքան համարձակություն ունի, որ այսօր ինքը Վահանի հետ է, Արթուրի կողքին, Ծառուկյանի դիմաց, Գեղամյանի հետևում, Քոչարյանի տակը, Սերժի ինաուգուրացիային: 
> 
> Հարցը մեկն է։ Ի՞նչ է նրա գինը։
> Պատասխանը՝ Շուտով, ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ԱԼԻՔՈՎ…


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , Ոնց որ թե ասել են արդեն :LOL:

----------


## voter

Եթե առօրյա իրականությունը հանգեցնի նոր պառլամենտական ընտրությունների ու նախագահի պաշտոնի կարևորության անկմանը, ապա պառլամենտական պետության համար պայքարողը պիտի փորձի ամեն ինչ անել, որ այդ պրոցեսը գնա այնպես ինչպես ինքն է ցանկանում ու դրա համար բոլորի հետ էլ պետք է բանակցել ու քոնը առաւ տանել....

Ի դեպ, որ ԼՏՊն էլ Սերժի հետ բանակցում է, ինչով էլ պայմանավորված է նրա լռությունը համաձայն կիպրոսահայ թերթ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ, դրա մասին դեռ Առաջին Ալիքը չի հաղորդել՞

----------


## Ծով

> Եթե առօրյա իրականությունը հանգեցնի նոր պառլամենտական ընտրությունների ու նախագահի պաշտոնի կարևորության անկմանը, ապա պառլամենտական պետության համար պայքարողը պիտի փորձի ամեն ինչ անել, որ այդ պրոցեսը գնա այնպես ինչպես ինքն է ցանկանում ու դրա համար բոլորի հետ էլ պետք է բանակցել ու քոնը առաւ տանել....
> 
> Ի դեպ, որ ԼՏՊն էլ Սերժի հետ բանակցում է, ինչով էլ պայմանավորված է նրա լռությունը համաձայն կիպրոսահայ թերթ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ, դրա մասին դեռ Առաջին Ալիքը չի հաղորդել՞


Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանը ոչ մի քայլ չի անի ժողովրդին դավաճանելու համար...
նախ, պահանջում եմ ճշգրիտ աղբյուրդ...լինքը կա? կամ քեզ ինչպես է հասու այդ տեղեկությունը, մեզ էլ հասանելի դարձրու'...
Երկրորդ. խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կանխավ մտածել, որ փաստի երանգ ունեցող յուրաքանչյուր գրառմանդ համար պատասխանատվություն ես կրելու մեր` ակումբցիներիս առաջ, ինչպես մեզանից շատերը պատասխանատու են իրենց խոսքերի համար առաջինը այն պատճառով, որ հարգանք են տածում սեփական անձի նկատմամբ...
Հ.Գ. ի դեպ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որևէ բանակցություն շատ նոռմալ երևույթ է..նա իշխանությունների հետ մարտի 1-ին էլ էր բանակցություններ վարում, որպեսզի կարողանար կանխել այն ողբերգությունը, որ տեղի ունեցավ կրիմինալ համակարգի հովանու ներքո...

----------


## dvgray

> Հարցը մեկն է։ Ի՞նչ է նրա գինը։


Գինը՞՞՞
Կարծում եմ ինչպես միշտ :
Մի փոքր շնչելու խողովակ: Մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունները  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

*voter* ջան ազնվություն պետք է ունենալ։ Բանակցությունները որևէ կապ չունեն ինաուգուրացիային ներկա գտնվելու հետ։ Ես քեզ ասում եմ սա խնձոր է, դու ասում ես քո մոտինը տանձ է… Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ճիշտ էր ասում, երբ ասում էր կա երկու թեկնածու։ Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ։ Կարող էիր գոնե գրել, որ Վազգենի վերաբերյալ նյութեր կան, որոնք կտարածվեին, եթե նա չմիանար Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Դա ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ։ Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ…

----------


## Աբելյան

կնգան 8 միլիոն պարտք ա մնացել, երևի կազինոներում գիշեր-ցերեկ լռված ա  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> *voter* ջան ազնվություն պետք է ունենալ։ Բանակցությունները որևէ կապ չունեն ինաուգուրացիային ներկա գտնվելու հետ։ Ես քեզ ասում եմ սա խնձոր է, դու ասում ես քո մոտինը տանձ է… Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ճիշտ էր ասում, երբ ասում էր կա երկու թեկնածու։ Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ։ Կարող էիր գոնե գրել, որ Վազգենի վերաբերյալ նյութեր կան, որոնք կտարածվեին, եթե նա չմիանար Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Դա ավելի ազնիվ կլիներ։ Ազնվություն է պետք ունենալ…


է ջահելություն - քաղաքականությունը ազնվության հետ կապ չունի, սկզբունքների հարց է միայն, այն էլ ամեն կուսակցություն ու քաղաքական գործիչ չի որ ընդունակ է ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՆԵՐՈՎ շարժվել, օրինակ միշտ պայքարել խոսքի ազատության ու արդար ընտրությունների համար։  :Cool: 

Ինչպես նկատեցի Րաֆֆի Հովհանիսյանը առաջին շարքում էր իննագուրացիայի ժամանակ http://youtube.com/watch?v=o-n9dORgS9A Մանուկյանին դեռ չեմ գտել լավ կադրեր ունենաք դրեք նայենք քննարկենք...

Նորից եմ կրկնում, հիմա ոչ միայն խիստ լարված վիճակ է ժողովրդի մոտ, այլ ամբողջ իշխանական ճամբարում, ՍՍից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է, այդ մարդը շարժվել է իր ամբողջ կյանքի ընդհացքում հպանցիկ իրողություններով ու եղել այն կողմում, որտեղ ուժն է։

Պարզ չի ինչ կլինի ու ինչպես ամեն ինչ կփոխվի ով ինչ որտեղ ազդեցություն կունենա ու որտեղ կկորցնի, դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊի հնարավոր բանակցությունները նույնպես խելամիտ քայլ են և ոչ թե դավաճանություն, վերջիվերջո պետէ է գիտակցել, որ լուծում է պետք գտնել և ոչ անվերջ սրել իրավիճակը... Հուսամ որպես լուծում նոր պառլամենտական ընտրությունները կլինեն, որտեղ ԼՏՊն հաստատ իր մանդատը կստանա ու կարող է հանգիստ ազդել իրավիճակի վրա ԱՅՆՔԱՆ ինչքան կողմնակից կունենա, իսկ ինչքան կողմնակից կունենա, կերևա հետո...

Ինչպես է ինձ հասնում - ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա, դա իմ անձնական գործն է, կարող էք և դուք կարդալ, թաքցնելու բան չունեմ... Բոբո նախադասությունները ինձ սաստող կթողնեմ անպատասխան....

Ցավոք այստեղ տեղադրել նույնիսկ մեկ էջը այդ թերթի անհընար է, ֆայլերի չափերի սահմանափակումների պատճառով դրա համար էլ հղում եմ մեր Ֆոռումի վրա...

http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....03&postcount=5

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Առանձին տողով - Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին նյութերը եթե լինեն էլ, դրանց տարածումը չի հանգեցնի ոչ մի դեպքում, նրա կողմից փափագվող գաղափարների վարկաբեկման ու Հայաստանը պառլամենտական պետություն սարքելու ձգտումների մարման, վատագույն դեպքում նա կփոխարինվի մեկ ուրիշով, բայց Մանուկյանը ինքն բազմակի անգամ նշել է, որ նա իր տեղը միշտ պատրաստ է զիճելու ու դա միշտ էլ արել է, միայն թե ԱՆԵԼԻՔԸ հասցվի ավարտին։

Կրկնվեմ, որոշ մարդկանց համար իրենց անձը ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐՆԵՐԻՑ վեր է կանգնած, կարևոր է գաղափարի իրականություն դառնալը, իսկ որ նա այդ ընթացքում կարող է ընչազուրկ դառնալ կամ աստված մի արհասցէ հաշմվել ավելին զոհվել, երկրորդական դեր է խաղում։

Սպասում եմ «մահացու» կրակոցի, կադրեր, որտեղ Մանուկյան Վազգենը ջերմ բրեժնեվյան համբույր է պարգևում ՍՍին ի շնորհավորանք նրա նախագահ դառնալուն։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ցավոք այստեղ տեղադրել նույնիսկ մեկ էջը այդ թերթի անհընար է, ֆայլերի չափերի սահմանափակումների պատճառով դրա համար էլ հղում եմ մեր Ֆոռումի վրա...
> 
> http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....03&postcount=5


ԱԱԱԱ, բոց ա  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  :LOL:  Քաշեցի, մի գունավոր էջ է, որտեղ բերվում է այդ ինֆորմացիան *ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* «ԱԶԳ» ռուսաթերթի վրա հղում կատարելով  :Hands Up: 
Ընկել եք սարեր-ձորեր, Կիպրոս ու եսիմ ուր…  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Գտա, այս հոդվածն է մեջբերված
http://www.azg.am/AR/2008040111

*ԳԱՂՏՆԻ ԲԱՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵ՞Ր*

Ըստ ոչ պաշտոնական աղբյուրների, մի քանի օր է, ինչ միջնորդավորված բանակցություններ են ընթանում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ իշխանությունների, հիմնականում Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմնակիցների միջեւ: Այդ բանակցությունները, ինչպես ասացինք, միջնորդավորված են, դրանց մի մասը օտարերկրյա պաշտոնյաների բազմակողմ շփումների շրջանակում են ընթանում եւ նպատակ ունեն կողմերի միջեւ համանման մոտեցումներ գտնելու: Այս տեղեկատվության հավաստիությունը պաշտոնական աղբյուրներից ստուգել չհաջողվեց, սակայն վերջին շրջանում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի լռությունը ներքաղաքական իրադրության վերաբերյալ, հուշում է, որ այնուամենայնիվ, որոշակի կուլիսային հանդիպումներ տեղի են ունենում եւ փորձ է արվում ինչ-որ պայմանավորվածություններ ձեռք բերել: Ասենք նաեւ, որ այս տեղեկատվությունն ապրիլմեկյան կատակ չէ:

----------


## keyboard

> Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանը ոչ մի քայլ չի անի ժողովրդին դավաճանելու համար...


Չեմ ուզում ժամանակից առաջ անցնել,բայց որ ամեն ինչը պարզ կդառնա մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո՝ համոզված եմ:
Նա մի անգամ արդեն արել է այդ քայլը՝ ստեղծելով այսօրվա մեր ՚պետությունը՚, շատ խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ երկրորդ անգամ չկրկնելու վերաբերյալ :Wink: 




> Հ.Գ. ի դեպ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որևէ բանակցություն շատ նոռմալ երևույթ է..նա իշխանությունների հետ...


Լրիվ հասկանալի է, երբ Ձեր թեկնածուն է բանակցում, դա՝ նորմալ է, երբ բանակցում է մեկ ուրիշը, դառնում է՝ աննորմալ:
Այդքանից հետո Վազգեն Մանուկյանին Սերժի մարդ են համարում. ծիծաղելի է, կտեսնենք ապագայում թե ով ում մարդն է:
Հ.Գ. Համոզված եմ, շատերն են իրենք իրենց մեղադրելու՝ Մանուկյանի հասցեին նման վարկանիշներ ուղղելու համար:
Հ.Գ. 2 Բոլոր նրանց ովքեր մտածում էին/են, որ ՍՍ-ն մեկ ամիս էլ չ ձգի, ՍՍ-ն դեռ 10 տարի ունի ձգելու եվ համոզված եմ, որ կձգի, թեեվ ափսոսում եմ, որ էլի մեր ժողովուրդը հուսախաբ եղավ ու տուժեց :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հ.Գ. 2 Բոլոր նրանց ովքեր մտածում էին/են, որ ՍՍ-ն մեկ ամիս էլ չ ձգի, ՍՍ-ն դեռ 10 տարի ունի ձգելու եվ համոզված եմ, որ կձգի, թեեվ ափսոսում եմ, որ էլի մեր ժողովուրդը հուսախաբ եղավ ու տուժեց


որ տենց եք ասում, 100 տարի էլ կձգի  :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Դե ես չխոսեմ, որ չվիրավորեմ, հա?..Միայն ասեմ, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին անդրադառնալն անգամ ինձ խիստ զվարճալի ա թվում...
Իսկ բանակցությունները լրիվ բնական կարող են լինել, եթե դիվանագիտական նորմերի սահմաններում են...

----------


## keyboard

> որ տենց եք ասում, 100 տարի էլ կձգի


Է՜ Հայկ ջան, մեռնոմ ջանիդ, չենք ասում է, իրականությունն է դա, ցավում եմ, բայց դա տենցա, ոչ ես կարամ դրանից փախնեմ, ոչ էլ՝ դու :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Այնուհետև անդրադառնալով Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյանլների առկայությանը, ԱԺՄ նախագահն ասաց, թեև նախորդ ժամանակներում, երբ երկրում բանտարկված մարդիկ են եղել, ԱԺՄ-ն և ինքն անձամբ, միշտ հայտարարություն են արել, պահանջելով ազատ արձակել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին, սակայն այս անգամ որոշել են լռել:

Իսկ պատճառն, ըստ նրա, այն, է որ այժմ ձերբակալվածների մեջ քաղբանտարկյալների հետ միասին կան նաև իսկապես հանցագործություն կատարած մարդիկ, ու քանի որ ԱԺՄ նախագահը չի կարող տարանջատել նրանց, նպատակահարմար է համարել ընդհանրապես լռել և չպահանջել քաղաքական հայացքների համար ձերբակալված անձանց ազատությունը:
Panorama.am

Այսինքն թացն ու չորը իրար հետ վառեն :Angry2: , էտա դուրս գալիս եթե նույնիսկ համարենք որ պարոն Մանուկյանը իրոք հավատում է որ հանցագործներ նույնպես կան ձերբակալվածների շարքում

----------


## voter

Ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես։
Մանուկյանը համաձայնեմ հիշաչարություն է անում, լավ չի բայց դե արդեն ասել եմ, մեկ մեկ միքիչ էլ թող 96ին լռողները սեփական կաշվի վրա զգան ինչ ինչոց է։

Եվրոպան, ԵԱՀԿն էլ է որոշել երեք ամիս լռել ու սպասել երբ դատավճիռներ կլինեն, կասեն ում են քաղբանտարկյալ համարում ում ոչ...

----------


## Artgeo

*Անձնական պատճառներով*

Ինչո՞ւ է Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այսօր բացահայտորեն ձայնակցում իշխանությանը, ողջունում հանրահավաքների արգելումը, «չի հասկանում» ընդդիմության հետընտրական պահանջները, դժգոհում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանից: (Ի դեպ, վերջինիս նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ընդդիմություն կամ իշխանություն լինելու ամենապարզ «թեստն» է. անկախության 17 տարում այդ ռադիոկայանը զայրացնում էր Հայաստանի բոլոր իշխանավորներին): Ոմանք պարոն Մանուկյանի կեցվածքը հակված են բացատրել ինչ-որ պարզունակ կաշառքներով՝ պաշտոնների կամ նույնիսկ փողի տեսքով: Ես դրա հետ կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ՝ նման մեղադրանքը վիրավորանք համարելով ոչ այնքան պարոն Մանուկյանի, որքան իմ հասցեին, որովհետեւ, անկախ ամեն ինչից, այս գործիչը ընկալվում ու ընկալվելու է որպես Երրորդ Հանրապետության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, եւ ներկայացնել նրան որպես պարզ կաշառակեր՝ կնշանակի նսեմացնել մեր բոլորիս անցած ուղին:

ԱԺՄ նախագահի այսօրվա «իշխանական խաղերն» ունեն զուտ հոգեբանական արմատներ: Այստեղ, կարծում եմ, վերջին խոսքը պետք է հոգեվերլուծաբաններինը լինի, բայց զուտ լրագրողական «աչքաչափով» խնդիրը, կարծում եմ, հետեւյալն է. իր քաղաքական բոլոր քայլերը, դիրքորոշումները, մտադրությունները Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պայմանավորում է մի անձով՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանով: Ընդ որում, տրամաբանությունն այստեղ միանշանակ է. այն, ինչ վատ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար, նպաստում է երկրի զարգացմանն ու բարօրությանը: Եվ՝ հակառակը:

Պարոն Մանուկյանը հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունի ՀՀ առաջին նախագահից «նեղված» լինելու: «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի գաղափարները եւ մարտավարությունը սկզբնական շրջանում մշակվել են Վազգեն Մանուկյանի եւ նրան հարող փոքր խմբի կողմից: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նրանց միացավ ավելի ուշ, եւ երբ վերջինս, ավելի վառ եւ խարիզմատիկ անձնավորություն լինելով, դարձավ Շարժման լիդերը, իսկ այնուհետեւ՝ նախագահ, դա, անշուշտ, ցավալի էր: 1996 թվականին պարոն Մանուկյանն իսկապես ավելի շատ ձայներ էր հավաքել նախագահական ընտրություններին (չեմ կարծում, թե հաղթել է առաջին փուլում), բայց «հաղթանակը» ուժային մեթոդներով տրվեց գործող նախագահին: Ճիշտ նույն ձեւով իշխանությունը վարվեց 1998, 2003 եւ 2008 թվականներին: Երբ քո դեմ են կեղծում՝ բողոքել, երբ Լեւոնի դեմ են կեղծում՝ ընդունել, դա, մեղմ ասած, անձնավորված մոտեցում է: Այո, 96-ին ընդդիմության կողմնակիցները տարվել են «կա-գե-բե», ծեծվել են եւ այլն: Ինչո՞վ է դա արդարացնում այսօրվա իշխանության նույնատիպ գործողությունները: Գուցե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներին կարելի՞ է խոշտանգել:

Անձնական «նեղվածությունը» քաղաքականության հիմքում դնելը կարճատեսություն է: Որովհետեւ խնդիրն այսօր Լեւոնը չէ, խնդիրը հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ են, որոնք դժգոհ են իրենց կյանքից, եւ առաջին նախագահի մեջ տեսնում են այն «գործիքը», որի միջոցով հնարավոր է իրենց կյանքը փոխել: Ցավոք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դա չի տեսնում: Զուտ անձնական պատճառներով:

ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ

http://new.aravot.am/


Անձամբ ինձ համար Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թեման փակված է:  :Smile:  
Չնայած չէ, գինը դեռ չգիտենք...

----------


## dvgray

> ներկայացնել նրան որպես պարզ կաշառակեր՝ կնշանակի նսեմացնել մեր բոլորիս անցած ուղին:


Չեմ կարծում, որ անցած ուղին պետք է արհեստականորեն պաշտպանել նսեմացումներից: Եթե անցած ուղին նսեմ տեղեր չունենար, ապա մենք էլ ես փոսի մեջ չէինք լինի:
.......
մյուս կողմից, կաշառք ասածը մենակ էն չի, որ Վազգենը ասում  է  փող տուր գնամ էս կամ են ասեմ: ինչպես անվանենք են փաստին, որ կարող է Վազգենը գնա Կլեոպատրո, ու կրի մի կլորիկ գումար՝ կաշա՞ռք, թե՞ բախտը բերեց  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Սկզբի համար փոքրիկ հայտարարություն. *երկուշաբթի օրը՝ հունվարի 21-ին, ժամը 18-ին, Կոնգրես հյուրանոցի Պիկասո դահլիճում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հանդիպելու է երիտասարդների հետ և պատասխանելու է նրանց հարցերին*:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործունեությունը:



Վազգեն Մանուկյանը եղել է ՀՀ 3-րդ հանրապետության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, այս փաստը անժխտելի է, նրա վաստակը այդ գործում անուրանալի: Սակայն իմ կարծիքով նա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ իրեն սպառել է, իսկ վերջին դեպքերի հետ կապված՝ հստակ չդատապարտելով ԻՐ ժողովրդի վրա կրակող ԻՐ ստեղծած պետության ապօրինի իշխանությունների հանցագործ վարքագիծը, ինձ համար ժամանակին շատ հարգելի այս գործիչը ուղղակի գերեզմանաքար դրեց ինքն իր վրա որպես քաղաքական գործիչ: Նա հաճախ է վերհիշում անցյալը, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սխալ կադրային քաղաքականությունը, ոչ ոք սուրբ չէ, հետեվապես մի քանի փոքրիկ փաստեր Մանուկյանի կադրերի անցյալից ու ներկայից:
Նրա ընկեր ու իր ժամանակ տնտեսական կապերի նախարար Եսայի Ստեփանյանը առ այսօր հետախուզման մեջ է հափշտակումների ու դիրքի չարաշահման համար
Առողջապահության նախարար Միհրան Նազարեթյանը նույնպես առ այսօր հետախուզման մեջ է առ այսօր
Քննության մեջ են եղել Գեվորգ Վարդանյանը - Վ. Մանուկյանի ժամանակ փոխնախարար

----------


## Աբելյան

Լևոնին չէր միանում, գոնե ժողովրդին միանար...

Անբացահայտ կերպով ինքը սատարեց իշխանություններին (ով գիտի, ուզում էր բարձրանար աչքներին, որ պաշտոն տային), բացահայտ երես թեքելով ժողովրդից (իրանից հետո թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ):

----------


## Աբելյան

ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԻ "ՄՏՔԵՐԸ"




> Ապրիլի 17-ի մամլո ասուլիսում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մի քանի հանճարեղ "միտք" է արտահայտել, որոնք արժանի են տեղ զբաղեցնելու արդի քաղաքագիտության անգերազանցելի նվաճումների շարքում: Մանուկյանը, մասնավորապես, հայտարարել է. 
> 
> ա) "2008-ի ընտրություններն ավելի քիչ են կեղծված եղել, քան 2003 թվականին": Վ. Մանուկյանը, լինելով մաթեմատիկոս, ըստ երեւույթին, լուրջ հիմք ունի` նման պնդում անելու համար: 2003 թվականի ընտրություններում նա ստացել է 0,6% ձայն, իսկ 2008-ին՝ 1,1%, այսինքն՝ 0,5%-ով ավելի, ինչը նշանակում է, որ վերջին ընտրություններն իր համար ավելի լավ են եղել, քան նախորդը: Այս պարզ թվաբանությունը Մանուկյանին նաեւ լավատեսություն է ներշնչել այն առումով, որ յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ ընտրության ժամանակ կես տոկոս ավել ձայն հավաքելով` ինքը 100 ընտրությունից հետո վերջապես կհասնի իր բաղձալի նպատակին, այն է՝ կբազմի Հայաստանի Նախագահի գահին: Թեեւ դրա համար կպահանջվի 500 տարի, բայց դա Մանուկյանի համար մանրուք է, քանի որ նա անմահ է:
> 
> բ) "Ես պայքարել եմ, որ ընտրություններին ժողովուրդն ինձ ընտրի. ես պարտվել եմ, իրան են ընտրել": Վազգեն Մանուկյանը փորձում է տպավորություն ստեղծել, թե իբր պարտվել է Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Իրականում իր կողմից լավ համարված ընտրություններում նա պարտվել է թե՛ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, թե՛ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, թե՛ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին եւ թե՛ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին՝ գրավելով 5-րդ պատվավոր տեղը: Վազգենի իրական փորացավը, սակայն, մյուսները չեն, այլ բացառապես Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որին նա իբր հաղթել է 1996-ին, բայց 2008-ին, չգիտես ինչու, նրանից 20 անգամ պակաս ձայն է ստացել: Ինչ-ինչ, սակայն այս անարգանքը Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չի կարող մարսել:
> 
> գ) "Սերժ Սարգսյանը կարող է լավ նախագահ լինել": Հիշեցնենք. շուրջ մեկ տարի առաջ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի մասին ասել էր, որ նա "կա՛մ իդիոտ է, կա՛մ տականք": Սերժ Սարգսյանը սրան հակադարձել էր` ասելով. "Իդիոտն ինքն է": Սա այն հազվագյուտ դեպքերից է, երբ, ի հարգանս ընդդիմախոսների, երկուսին էլ կարելի է իրավացի համարել: Սակայն կարեւորը տվյալ պարագայում Վազգեն Մանուկյանի տրամաբանության հետ կապված այն առեղծվածն է, թե ինչպես իդիոտը կամ տականքը կարող լավ նախագահ լինել:
> 
> Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մտքերը քանի գնում, այնքան հանճարեղ են դառնում: Համենայնդեպս, չի կարելի արժանին չմատուցել նրան եւ չխոստովանել, որ վերջին քսան տարիների ընթացքում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ մի այլ գործիչ այնպիսի դեգրադացիա չի ապրել, ինչպիսին արձանագրել է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը:
> ...


www.hzh.am

----------


## Ancord

Տարօրինակ աշխարհ, փնովում, ստեր եք գրում մի մարդու մասին, որ երևի թե ամենազնիվ, խելացի ու էս երիրը սիրող մարդն է հիմիկվա քաղաքական գործիչների մեջ, որը ռեալ գործեր է արել այս երկրի համար  և գովերգում մի մարդու, որը կործանարար ազդեցություն է ունեցել և շարունակում է ունենալ … Փնովում եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին միայն նրա համար, որ նա չի միացել Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմության ամենամեծ հանցագործ ԼՏՊ-ին, և այսդպիսով ձեզ չի խաբել, չի փորձել ամեն գնով ձեր դուրը գալ …  Մնացեք խաբված, եթե դա ձեզ այդքան դուր է գալիս, ընտրել եք ամենասարսափելի ճանապարհը չարը չարով հաղթելու,  դա իհարկե չի հաջողվի, բայց ճանապարհին շատ բաներ կկորցնենք մենք բոլորս, ինչպես հերթական անգամ կորցրեցինք այս ընտրություններում: 
Ես հիմա չեմ գրում բանավիճելու համար, գիտեմ, որ անիմաստ է և ինչ զրպարտիչ ու թույնով լի բաներ էլ որ գրեք կաշխատեմ չպատասխանել, քանի որ տրամաբանությունը անջատված է այստեղ և կա միայն ատելություն (միգուցե նաև կջնջվի գրառումս, քանի որ ես այլ կերպ եմ մտածում քան դուք):

----------


## Երվանդ

> Տարօրինակ աշխարհ, փնովում, ստեր եք գրում մի մարդու մասին, որ երևի թե ամենազնիվ, խելացի ու էս երիրը սիրող մարդն է հիմիկվա քաղաքական գործիչների մեջ, որը ռեալ գործեր է արել այս երկրի համար  և գովերգում մի մարդու, որը կործանարար ազդեցություն է ունեցել և շարունակում է ունենալ … Փնովում եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին միայն նրա համար, որ նա չի միացել Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմության ամենամեծ հանցագործ ԼՏՊ-ին, և այսդպիսով ձեզ չի խաբել, չի փորձել ամեն գնով ձեր դուրը գալ …  Մնացեք խաբված, եթե դա ձեզ այդքան դուր է գալիս, ընտրել եք ամենասարսափելի ճանապարհը չարը չարով հաղթելու,  դա իհարկե չի հաջողվի, բայց ճանապարհին շատ բաներ կկորցնենք մենք բոլորս, ինչպես հերթական անգամ կորցրեցինք այս ընտրություններում: 
> Ես հիմա չեմ գրում բանավիճելու համար, գիտեմ, որ անիմաստ է և ինչ զրպարտիչ ու թույնով լի բաներ էլ որ գրեք կաշխատեմ չպատասխանել, քանի որ տրամաբանությունը անջատված է այստեղ և կա միայն ատելություն (միգուցե նաև կջնջվի գրառումս, քանի որ ես այլ կերպ եմ մտածում քան դուք):


Անձնական «նեղվածությունը» քաղաքականության հիմքում դնելը կարճատեսություն է: Որովհետեւ խնդիրն այսօր Լեւոնը չէ, խնդիրը հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ են, որոնք դժգոհ են իրենց կյանքից, եւ առաջին նախագահի մեջ տեսնում են այն «գործիքը», որի միջոցով հնարավոր է իրենց կյանքը փոխել: Ցավոք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դա չի տեսնում: Զուտ անձնական պատճառներով:

----------


## Աբելյան

էտի ես չեմ գրել, մեջբերել եմ

----------


## Երվանդ

Իսկ պատճառն, ըստ նրա, այն, է որ այժմ ձերբակալվածների մեջ քաղբանտարկյալների հետ միասին կան նաև իսկապես հանցագործություն կատարած մարդիկ, ու քանի որ ԱԺՄ նախագահը չի կարող տարանջատել նրանց, նպատակահարմար է համարել ընդհանրապես լռել և չպահանջել քաղաքական հայացքների համար ձերբակալված անձանց ազատությունը:

Սրա մասին ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էտի ես չեմ գրել, մեջբերել եմ


Կապ չունի Հայկ: Չպետքա մեջբերեիր: 
Միայն ոչ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի պայծառ ու լուսավոր կերպարի վրա ցեխ ցայտեցնող մեջբերում:

Այ եթե գտնես մի մեջբերում, որտեղ նրան գովաբանում են` վռազ դիր:

----------


## Ancord

> էտի ես չեմ գրել, մեջբերել եմ


Ես դրան չեմ անդրադառել, դա ՀԺ- է, ամեն ինչ պարզ է,  այլ գրել եմ նախորդ գրառումների մասին:

Լավ մի խառնվեք իրար , շարունակեք փառաբանել ձեր կուռքին, ես կողքից կնայեմ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չեմ հասկանում, ինչն ա պատճառը, որ մինչև հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անունը շոշափվում ա………
Նա արդեն վաղոււււււււււց հեռացել է քաղաքականությունից:

Ոնց կարելի է լուրջ ընդունել մի մարդու, որը 10 տարի է նստած լացում է, որ ինքն է հաղթել 96ի ընտրություններում: Բացի այն բանից, որ դա միանշանակ փաստ չէ, նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ այն թվերին դրա հեղինակը ոչ թե ԼՏՊն էր, այլ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, նրան մոտիկ մարդիկ, ինչպես ՍՍ, որն այն թվերին ԿԳԲի շեֆն էր, ուղակի ինքն այնքան չկա, որ վախենում է ասի, թե ով էր իսկական հեղինակը, ինչ եղել չի եղել ջարդում են ԼՏպի վրա: Համոզված եմ, բոլրդ էլ լսել եք, որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանն էր իրականում կազմակերպել կեղծ ընտրություններն ու ստիպել, որ ԼՏՊն չհեռանա:

Բայց իրեն ձեռնտու է մեղադրել ԼՏՊին, միավորներ վաստակել և գուցե նշանակեն Ռուս-Սլավոնական համալսարանի ռեկտոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Ancord

> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչն ա պատճառը, որ մինչև հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անունը շոշափվում ա………
> Նա արդեն վաղոււււււււււց հեռացել է քաղաքականությունից:
> 
> Ոնց կարելի է լուրջ ընդունել մի մարդու, որը 10 տարի է նստած լացում է, որ ինքն է հաղթել 96ի ընտրություններում: Բացի այն բանից, որ դա միանշանակ փաստ չէ, նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ այն թվերին դրա հեղինակը ոչ թե ԼՏՊն էր, այլ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, նրան մոտիկ մարդիկ, ինչպես ՍՍ, որն այն թվերին ԿԳԲի շեֆն էր, ուղակի ինքն այնքան չկա, որ վախենում է ասի, թե ով էր իսկական հեղինակը, ինչ եղել չի եղել ջարդում են ԼՏպի վրա: Համոզված եմ, բոլրդ էլ լսել եք, որ Վազգեն Սարգսյանն էր իրականում կազմակերպել կեղծ ընտրություններն ու ստիպել, որ ԼՏՊն չհեռանա:
> 
> Բայց իրեն ձեռնտու է մեղադրել ԼՏՊին, միավորներ վաստակել և գուցե նշանակեն Ռուս-Սլավոնական համալսարանի ռեկտոր


Զօմբիացում մինչը վերջ! :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Զօմբիացում մինչը վերջ!


Իմ հարցի մասին ձեր կարծիքը չգրեցիք :Sad: , էտել հո պանորամա իշխանական լրատվամիջոցից մեջբերում էր :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Զօմբիացում մինչը վերջ!


Ինչի, ով չի կարծում, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ՍՍ, ՌՔ և Կօ.  տիպ չեն, դեմք չեն, ու լավ մարդիկ չեն, զոմբի են՞՞՞՞՞  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Վերջին հոդվածը դուրս չեկավ, սահմաններն անցնում է:

Ինչ վերաբերում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, ապա նրան առաջարկում եմ հանգիստ թողնել, ինչպես ինքն է մեզ հանգիստ թողնում... Մինչև հաջորդ ընտրություններ:

----------


## Philosopher

> *Անձնական պատճառներով*
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ է Վազգեն Մանուկյանն այսօր բացահայտորեն ձայնակցում իշխանությանը, ողջունում հանրահավաքների արգելումը, «չի հասկանում» ընդդիմության հետընտրական պահանջները, դժգոհում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանից: (Ի դեպ, վերջինիս նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը ընդդիմություն կամ իշխանություն լինելու ամենապարզ «թեստն» է. անկախության 17 տարում այդ ռադիոկայանը զայրացնում էր Հայաստանի բոլոր իշխանավորներին): Ոմանք պարոն Մանուկյանի կեցվածքը հակված են բացատրել ինչ-որ պարզունակ կաշառքներով՝ պաշտոնների կամ նույնիսկ փողի տեսքով: Ես դրա հետ կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ՝ նման մեղադրանքը վիրավորանք համարելով ոչ այնքան պարոն Մանուկյանի, որքան իմ հասցեին, որովհետեւ, անկախ ամեն ինչից, այս գործիչը ընկալվում ու ընկալվելու է որպես Երրորդ Հանրապետության հիմնադիրներից մեկը, եւ ներկայացնել նրան որպես պարզ կաշառակեր՝ կնշանակի նսեմացնել մեր բոլորիս անցած ուղին:
> 
> ԱԺՄ նախագահի այսօրվա «իշխանական խաղերն» ունեն զուտ հոգեբանական արմատներ: Այստեղ, կարծում եմ, վերջին խոսքը պետք է հոգեվերլուծաբաններինը լինի, բայց զուտ լրագրողական «աչքաչափով» խնդիրը, կարծում եմ, հետեւյալն է. իր քաղաքական բոլոր քայլերը, դիրքորոշումները, մտադրությունները Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պայմանավորում է մի անձով՝ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանով: Ընդ որում, տրամաբանությունն այստեղ միանշանակ է. այն, ինչ վատ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար, նպաստում է երկրի զարգացմանն ու բարօրությանը: Եվ՝ հակառակը:
> 
> Պարոն Մանուկյանը հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունի ՀՀ առաջին նախագահից «նեղված» լինելու: «Ղարաբաղ» կոմիտեի գաղափարները եւ մարտավարությունը սկզբնական շրջանում մշակվել են Վազգեն Մանուկյանի եւ նրան հարող փոքր խմբի կողմից: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նրանց միացավ ավելի ուշ, եւ երբ վերջինս, ավելի վառ եւ խարիզմատիկ անձնավորություն լինելով, դարձավ Շարժման լիդերը, իսկ այնուհետեւ՝ նախագահ, դա, անշուշտ, ցավալի էր: 1996 թվականին պարոն Մանուկյանն իսկապես ավելի շատ ձայներ էր հավաքել նախագահական ընտրություններին (չեմ կարծում, թե հաղթել է առաջին փուլում), բայց «հաղթանակը» ուժային մեթոդներով տրվեց գործող նախագահին: Ճիշտ նույն ձեւով իշխանությունը վարվեց 1998, 2003 եւ 2008 թվականներին: Երբ քո դեմ են կեղծում՝ բողոքել, երբ Լեւոնի դեմ են կեղծում՝ ընդունել, դա, մեղմ ասած, անձնավորված մոտեցում է: Այո, 96-ին ընդդիմության կողմնակիցները տարվել են «կա-գե-բե», ծեծվել են եւ այլն: Ինչո՞վ է դա արդարացնում այսօրվա իշխանության նույնատիպ գործողությունները: Գուցե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներին կարելի՞ է խոշտանգել:
> 
> Անձնական «նեղվածությունը» քաղաքականության հիմքում դնելը կարճատեսություն է: Որովհետեւ խնդիրն այսօր Լեւոնը չէ, խնդիրը հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ են, որոնք դժգոհ են իրենց կյանքից, եւ առաջին նախագահի մեջ տեսնում են այն «գործիքը», որի միջոցով հնարավոր է իրենց կյանքը փոխել: Ցավոք, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դա չի տեսնում: Զուտ անձնական պատճառներով:
> ...


Լավ վերլուծություն էր: Կարծես ավելացնելու բան չկա, իսկ լռելու բան` շատ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

լավ, դե ջնջեք
ուղղակի մեջը հումոր կար, դրեցի  :Pardon:

----------


## dvgray

> Բացի այն բանից, որ դա միանշանակ փաստ չէ, նա շատ լավ գիտի, որ այն թվերին դրա հեղինակը ոչ թե ԼՏՊն էր, այլ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, նրան մոտիկ մարդիկ, ինչպես ՍՍ, որն այն թվերին ԿԳԲի շեֆն էր, ուղակի ինքն այնքան չկա, որ վախենում է ասի, թե ով էր իսկական հեղինակը, ինչ եղել չի եղել ջարդում են ԼՏպի վրա:


Հարցի պատասխանը շատ պարզ է:
Շատ լավ իմանալով, որ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, սովետական մենթալիտետ ունենալու հետևանքով  "ցուրտ, մութ և ... այլն" -ի պատճառը ուզում են տեսնել մեկ անձի մեջ, ու դա նրանք "ընտրել" են Լևոնին, Վազգենը բավականին մանր խորամանկությամբ որոշել է այդ մասսային դարձնել իր ընտրազանգվածը, ու մեծ հավեսով "հակաԼևոն-հակաԼևոն" է խաղում:
Բայց պարզ տեսնելով, որ իրենից ավելի լավ խաղացող կա էտ խաղը /"հակաԼևոն-հակաԼևոն"/ , խոսքը ներկա երկգլխանի վիշապի մասին է, պոչը քաշեց ու մտավ էլ վիշապի հետրը /բառիս բուն ու փոխաբերական իմաստով  :LOL: /:
Մաուգլի մուլտֆիլմ նայեք եք երևի:
Ու ու՞մ եք նմանեցնում նրան:
Իհարկե՝ վագրի հետևում ման եկող "շակալին"  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Էսքան բաներից հետո, ես համոզվեցի, որ 
*Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ժողովրդի մեջ թևածող "խելոք, հայրենասեր, շարժման ստրատեգ և այլն" տիպաժը ընդամենը միֆ է: Ժողովրդական ֆոլկլյորի արդյունք: Ինչպես ասենք Սերժի համար ստեղծված ամենակարողի միֆը: Ժողովուրդը սիրում է միֆեր ստեղծել, ու ինքն էլ դառնալ էդ միֆի գերին, ու անգամ այդ միֆի հերոսն է դառնում այդ միֆի գերին:*
Օրինակ Վազգենը իրեն երևակայում է "ամենախելոք"-ը ու "ամենաստրատեգ"-ը  :LOL: , 
Սերժը - "ամենակարող"-ը , Դոդդի Գագոն- "ամենադաժան"-ը...  և այսպես շարունակ:

Իսկ նրանք բոլորը ընդամենը մարդիկ են… պարզ, շատ անգամ պրիմիտիվ, շատ անգամ զզվելի իրենց մղումներում:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## voter

Հետաքրքիր պառադոկս է, որ «մեռած, թաղված, ոչնչացած, զզվելի» քաղաքական գործիչ համարելով Մանուկյանին, շարունակում եք նրա քայլերը նշանավորել ու վերլուծել։

Ասեցինք չէ, հիշաչարության տեղ մարդն ունի, դա իր ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ գործն է, որ նա հիմա զուտ կողքից նայողի դեր է ստնաձնել ու մեկ մեկ էլ քմծիծաղում է ինչպես կոմայգու բիձա «լավ եղավ, տենց էլ իրանց պետք էր»։

Քաղաքականության մեջ չեն լինում ընկրենրե այլ միայն ընդհանուր շահեր - տվյալ պահին ԼՏՊի հետ ընդհանուր շահ Մանուկյանը ունենալ չի ցանկանում ու աշխատում է լինել այնտեղ որտեղ ԼՏՊ չկա...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Վազգենն ու սերժը ընդհանուր շահե՞ր ունեն: Եթե այո, որո՞նք են դրանք, եթե ոչ, ինչու՞ է նա սերժին զանգահարում: Մի՞թե նա, անհանգստացած լինելով երկրի ապագայով, դիմում է "նախագահին", իսկ արդյո՞ք սերժը էն մարդն ա, ում հետ կարող է դիմել "ընդդիմադիր" "քաղաքական" "գործիչը": Իր այս քայլով նա ցույց տվեց, որ սերժի ձեռքերը նա մաքուր է տեսնում: Սերժը նրա նախագահն է, քանի որ ճանաչվում է նրա կողմից որպես նախագահ:

----------


## voter

Մանուկյանը ժամանակին 1998ին Վազգեն Սարգսյանին, ով 96ին պնդում էր, որ 100տոկոս էլ հավաքեր Մանուկյանը ԼՏՊն պիտի մնար նախագահ, հանդիպել է ասել «մի կողմ թողնենք ամեն ինչ փորձենք օգտակար լինել հանուն Հայաստանի ապագայի»։

Հիմա զուտ ավելորդ է իհարկե նրա այս քայլը, քանի որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ազնիվ պայքարում չի հաղթանակել, բայց դե տեռորիստների հետ էլ ստիպված պիտի բանակցես, եթե ժողովրդիդ պատանդ են պահում ու նույնիսկ ցուցադրական մի քանիսին գնդակահարում են քո աչքի առաջ։

Միչև վերջ գնալն այս իրավիճակում, նշանակում է ավելորդ զոհեր տալ - օրինակ չեչենները, որոնք փաստացի իրենց ազգի ինքնավոչնչացմամբ զբաղվեցին ու երիտասարդ սերունդը կամ հիվանդ անտառներում է թաքնվում, կամ գաղթել է երկրից։

Եվրոպան նույն սզբունքներից ելնելով է 3 ամիս ժամանակ ու նույնիսկ համատարած շնորհավորանքներ ուղարկում Սերժ Սարգսյանին, դա որոշակի բանակցություններ են - մենք քեզ ստատուս ու ընդունում ենք, որ դու կաս իսկ դու պատանդներին «բաց թող» ազատ արձակի բանտարկյալներին, ԶԼՄները հասանելի դարձրու ազատություններ տուր։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հիմա զուտ ավելորդ է իհարկե նրա այս քայլը, քանի որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ազնիվ պայքարում չի հաղթանակել, բայց դե տեռորիստների հետ էլ ստիպված պիտի բանակցես, եթե ժողովրդիդ պատանդ են պահում ու նույնիսկ ցուցադրական մի քանիսին գնդակահարում են քո աչքի առաջ։
> 
> Միչև վերջ գնալն այս իրավիճակում, նշանակում է ավելորդ զոհեր տալ - օրինակ չեչենները, որոնք փաստացի իրենց ազգի ինքնավոչնչացմամբ զբաղվեցին ու երիտասարդ սերունդը կամ հիվանդ անտառներում է թաքնվում, կամ գաղթել է երկրից։
> ։


Սա ես չեմ ասում, դուք եք ասում   :Hands Up: 
Հայաստանի իշխանություններին համեմատում է տեռորիստների հետ, որոնք պատանդ են վերցրել ժողովրդին ու իրենց հետ պետք է ստիպված բանակցություններ վարենք:

Երբ ասում եք, "Ավելորդ զոհեր տաք...." հիշեք, որ այդ սպանողները- ոստիկանները, զինվորները-  ՀԱՅ են

----------


## Վիշապ

Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին վերջերս ավելի շատ *ասում են* թե նա ինչ է *ասել*, և ոչ թե *արել*։ Իսկ վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրություններից հետո նա ասել էր՝ «Ես ցանկացած անսպասելի քայլի էլ կդիմեմ միայն նրա համար, որ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ իշխանությունը փոխվի Հայաստանում»: 
Քաղաքականություն է, ի՞նչ կարող ես անել… :Think:

----------


## Ancord

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին վերջերս ավելի շատ *ասում են* թե նա ինչ է *ասել*, և ոչ թե *արել*։ Իսկ վերջին խորհրդարանական ընտրություններից հետո նա ասել էր՝ «Ես ցանկացած անսպասելի քայլի էլ կդիմեմ միայն նրա համար, որ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ իշխանությունը փոխվի Հայաստանում»: 
> Քաղաքականություն է, ի՞նչ կարող ես անել…


Այո, ցանկացած անսպասելի քայլի, բայց ոչ պետականությունը վտանգելու հաշվին:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Այսօր Հայաստանը կանգնած է բելառուսացման ճանապարհին, և դրան նպաստող ցանկացած գործողություն վտանգում է մեր երկրի պետականությունը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այո, ցանկացած անսպասելի քայլի, բայց ոչ պետականությունը վտանգելու հաշվին:


Մեր պետականությունը հիմա ոչ թե վտանգված է, այլ կարելի է նույնիսկ պնդել, որ վրան արդեն քացախաթթու են լցրել ու սպասում են քիմիական ռեակցիայի ավարտմանը։ Կստացվի ձուլածո՝ հայկական սեփականության չնչին պարունակությամբ։ Ինձ թվում է հիմա մեր նախագահը ավելի շուտ Մեդվեդեվն է՝ քան թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Ահա այսպիսի «բառադի» մտքեր… :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

*ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ ՑՈՒՑԱՆԻՇ*

Ապրիլի 17-ին «Տեսակետ» ակումբում ԱԺՄ նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կեղծ տեղեկություն էր տարածել «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ի վերաբերյալ՝ նշելով, որ մարտի 1-ին այդ ռադիոկայանը հաղորդել է, թե առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակից, երբ զինվորները մարդկանց հանում էին՝ լսվում էր ղարաբաղյան բարբառ: «Երբ գնում է հայաստանցի-ղարաբաղցի պայքար, ինչ-որ ուժեր՝ դրսից թելադրվող, դրսում եւ ներսում անընդհատ թեժացնում են, դու ասում ես՝ այդ մարդկանց այդ տեղից տանողը ղարաբաղցի՞ է»,- հարցրել էր Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Սակայն խնդիրը տվյալ դեպքում այն չէ, որ «Ազատությանը» վերաբերող նրա պնդումները չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը:

Փորձենք վերհիշել՝ իսկ ինքը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանն արդյոք երբեւէ չի՞ ընդունել, որ կան հայաստանցի-ղարաբաղցի հակասություններ՝ առնվազն կենցաղային մակարդակում: Այս կապակցությամբ ընդամենը երկու մեջբերում 1998-ի մարտի 14-ին ԱԺՄ կոնֆերանսում նրա ելույթից. «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք եւ նրա նախաձեռնությամբ Հայաստանում սկսվեցին «հայաստանցի-ղարաբաղցի» քննարկումները, որոնք մենք համարում ենք շատ վտանգավոր մեր ժողովրդի համար: Քաղաքական ուժերը զերծ էին մնում եւ չէին շահարկում այդ փաստը, բայց կենցաղային մակարդակով դա կար: Մի բան էլ էր հայտնի. ով էլ դառնա Հայաստանի նախագահ, առջեւում սպասվում են ծանր տարիներ, դժվարին վիճակ: Ժողովուրդը դժգոհ է մնալու ցանկացած նախագահի դեպքում, որովհետեւ իրավիճակը միանգամից փոխվելու նրա սպասումները չեն արդարանալու: Փոփոխությունները դանդաղ են ընթանալու: Եվ եթե Քոչարյանն է դառնում նախագահ, ապա սկսվում է այդ հակասությունների շահարկումը»: Այս նույն ելույթում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նաեւ հայտարարել էր. «Ղարաբաղը ռազմականացված պետություն էր, որտեղ խոսել ժողովրդավարության եւ մարդու իրավունքների մասին անիմաստ էր», ու հավելել. «Այժմ, իմ կարծիքով, այդ փորձը կատարվում է Հայաստանում»: Ի դեպ՝ այդ ժամանակ արձագանքելով ԱԺՄ նախագահի վերջին դիտարկմանը, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ասուլիսում նշել էր. «Մարդիկ փորձում են իրենց անձնական շահերից ելնելով ուղղակի վարկաբեկել Ղարաբաղը», հավելելով. «Ինձ համար դա բարոյական ցուցանիշ է»:

http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/39617/view

----------


## voter

http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...D1C2E78505.ASP

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...D1C2E78505.ASP


Հայկական Ժամանակն ու Չորրորդ Իշխանությունը կարող են Հայլուրի հետ հանգիստ մրցակցել: Երեքից էլ գարշահոտ է գալիս  :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

վազգենը խառնվել ա իրար հա՞ :LOL:  
***ը ջրի երես ա դուրս եկել:

Բա «168 ժամ»-ին ինչի՞ դատի չի տվել :Think:  Էդ թերթում էլ էին կարծեմ գրել էդ փաստաթղթի մասին :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> վազգենը խառնվել ա իրար հա՞ 
> ***ը ջրի երես ա դուրս եկել:
> 
> Բա «168 ժամ»-ին ինչի՞ դատի չի տվել Էդ թերթում էլ էին կարծեմ գրել էդ փաստաթղթի մասին


Հետաքրքիր է «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթին դատի տալուց հետո նա իսկապե՞ս կվերականգնի իր «բարի համբավը, պատիվն ու արժանապավությունը» ինչպես քրեական օրենսգրքի հոդվածն է պնդում :Tongue:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Հետաքրքիր է «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթին դատի տալուց հետո նա իսկապե՞ս կվերականգնի իր «բարի համբավը, պատիվն ու արժանապավությունը» ինչպես քրեական օրենսգրքի հոդվածն է պնդում


Անպայման հարգելի Վիշապ, միթե կա ավելի օգտակար ու միաժամանակ ՀԱՃԵԼԻ ձեվ բարի համբավը վերականգնելու քան լեվոնական թերթը մը դատի տալը: ՄԻ խոսքով հաճելին օգտակարի հետ զուգակցվելով վերականգնում է պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հիշում, թե մյուս թերթը որն էր, բայց ժամանակին այդ ձեռագիրը հրապարակելով, այնուամենայնիվ, չէր գրել, որ հեղինակը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է, այլ որ այն գտնվել է նրա մոտից: Կարծում եմ՝ տեսնում եք տարբերությունը:

Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը «բարի համբավ» վերականգնելու կարիք չունի: Նա միշտ էլ ունեցել է և ունի համախոհների թեկուզ փոքրաթիվ, բայց ամուր բանակ:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը «բարի համբավ» վերականգնելու կարիք չունի: Նա միշտ էլ ունեցել է և ունի համախոհների թեկուզ փոքրաթիվ, բայց ամուր բանակ:


Հա, ես նկատել եմ էդ բանակի ամրությունը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շտաբից ԼՏՊ-ի կազմակերպած երթերի ժամանակ լավ ձայնակցում էին «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ» :Hands Up:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծում եմ ակնհայտ է, որ Մանուկյանի ընտրազանգվածը 96-ից հետո մոնոտոն նվազում է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, ես նկատել եմ էդ բանակի ամրությունը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շտաբից ԼՏՊ-ի կազմակերպած երթերի ժամանակ լավ ձայնակցում էին «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ»


Երթի մասնակիցները էնքան սուլեցին շտաբի մոտով անցնելիս, որ շտաբի աշխատողները խելքի եկան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ես նկատել եմ էդ բանակի ամրությունը: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շտաբից ԼՏՊ-ի կազմակերպած երթերի ժամանակ լավ ձայնակցում էին «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ»


Խոսքս այն փոքրաթիվ մարդկանց մասին է, որոնք «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ» չեն գոռացել: 




> Կարծում եմ ակնհայը է, որ Մանուկյանի ընտրազանգվածը 96-ից հետո մոնոտոն նվազում է:


Հա՛, խոսքս ընտրազանվածի մասին չէր, այլ նրա իսկական գաղափարակիցների: Ես հիմա համոզվում եմ, որ էս ժողովուրդը երբեք իրեն հաշիվ չի տալիս, թե ում շուրջ է համախմբվում: 96-ին ոչ թե խելացի էր ժողովուրդը, այլ պարզապես համախմբողը Վազգենն էր: Ես միայն այս տարի եկա այդ եզրակացության:

----------


## Kuk

> Խոսքս այն փոքրաթիվ մարդկանց մասին է, որոնք «Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ» չեն գոռացել:


Հմ… չգիտեի, որ դեռ տենց մարդիկ կան :Think:  Հա՛, հիշեցի, հաստատ կան: Իրա ընտանիքի անդամներին էի մոռացել :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իզուր մի՛ ծաղրիր  :Wink:  ես նրա ընտանիքի անդամ չեմ:
Խելքը գլխին մարդիկ դեռ մնացել են:

----------


## Kuk

> Իզուր մի՛ ծաղրիր  ես նրա ընտանիքի անդամ չեմ:
> Խելքը գլխին մարդիկ դեռ մնացել են:


Լուրջ :Blush:  էդ անտեսանելի կարգավիճակդ անջատի, որ իմանամ՝ հենց Ակումբում չլինես, նոր էս թեմայում գրառում անեմ:
Համ էլ լավ կլինի՝ հիշես, թե քանի տոկոս ձայն էր հավաքել վզգո ախպերը, ու ստեղ մեծ-մեծ տառերով գրես հետևյալ տողերը. ՀՀ-ում մնացել է  *% խելոք մարդ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ, էդ մի տոկոսը հաստատ կեղծված ձայների արդյունքում էր: Երկրորդ, նույնիսկ այս անգամ նրան ընտրողներից ոչ բոլորն են նրա համախոհները, սակայն կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որ նրան չեն ընտրել, բայց համախոհ են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իզուր մի՛ ծաղրիր  ես նրա ընտանիքի անդամ չեմ:
> Խելքը գլխին մարդիկ դեռ մնացել են:


Նշանակում ա` մենք էլ անխելք ենք...? :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Նախ, էդ մի տոկոսը հաստատ կեղծված ձայների արդյունքում էր: Երկրորդ, նույնիսկ այս անգամ նրան ընտրողներից ոչ բոլորն են նրա համախոհները, սակայն կան նաև այնպիսի մարդիկ, որ նրան չեն ընտրել, բայց համախոհ են:


Բա որ կեղծել են, ինչի՞ չի խոսում էդ մասին: Ես 2 վարկած ունեմ. կամ վախացրել են, ինքն էլ վախեցել ա, կամ վճարել են, ինքն էլ վաճառվել ա:

Էդ բոլոր թեկնածուների մոտ էլ կարող են լինել համախոհներ, ովքեր ուղակի չեն մասնակցել ընտրությանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես 2 վարկած ունեմ. կամ վախացրել են, ինքն էլ վախեցել ա, կամ վճարել են, ինքն էլ վաճառվել ա:


Ո՜հ մարդկային մտածողության սահմաններ… Դրանք քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս տեսնել դրանցից դուրս գտնվող իրականությունը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՜հ մարդկային մտածողության սահմաններ… Դրանք քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս տեսնել դրանցից դուրս գտնվող իրականությունը:


Բա ուրիշ ինչ տարբերակ? Թե ասենք սենց` ելնելով իր հանրապետությունը բարգավաճ տեսնելու վեհագույն մղումներից, ընդունել է իր պարտությունը և ոչ թե մի կողմ քաշվել, այլ ուղղակի տիեզերք է թռել ու 2 ամիս ա խաբար չկա իրենից

----------


## Kuk

> Ո՜հ մարդկային մտածողության սահմաններ… Դրանք քեզ թույլ չեն տալիս տեսնել դրանցից դուրս գտնվող իրականությունը:


Ո՜հ, Բյուրա՜կն, կխնդրեի՝ բացեիր աչքերս :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ուրիշ ինչ տարբերակ? Թե ասենք սենց` ելնելով իր հանրապետությունը բարգավաճ տեսնելու վեհագույն մղումներից, ընդունել է իր պարտությունը և ոչ թե մի կողմ քաշվել, այլ կարծես տիեզերք է թռել ու 2 ամիս ա խաբար չկա իրենից


Չէ՛, Հայաստանի մասին մտածելով լևոնին չի միացել  :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ՛, Հայաստանի մասին մտածելով լևոնին չի միացել


Թե՞ Լևոնին չմիանալու համար Հայաստանի մասին չի մտածում :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծում եմ գրածս պարզ էր, անհասկանալի բան չկար.



> Չէ՛, Հայաստանի մասին մտածելով լևոնին չի միացել

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, Հայաստանի մասին մտածելով լևոնին չի միացել





> Թե՞ Լևոնին չմիանալու համար Հայաստանի մասին չի մտածում


Կուկի տարբերակը ավելի մոտ է իրականությանը, ըստ իս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուկի տարբերակը ավելի է բխում լևոնի շահերից, ըստ իս, հետևաբար դուք դա ընդունում եք որպես իրականություն  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ՛, Հայաստանի մասին մտածելով լևոնին չի միացել





> Թե՞ Լևոնին չմիանալու համար Հայաստանի մասին չի մտածում


Մի վարկած ել մտքովս անցավ, ըստ իս՝ վերը թվարկված երկուսից ավելի հավանական:

Իր գրպանի մասին մտածելով Հայաստանի մասին չմտածեց և Լևոնին չմիացավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

լոոոոոոոոլ… գրպան  :LOL:  մեռա, էլ տենց խնդալու բաներ չասեք:

----------


## Kuk

> լոոոոոոոոլ… գրպան  մեռա, էլ տենց խնդալու բաներ չասեք:


վազգենը շուտվանից ա ծիծաղի առարկա դարձել, իսկ քո խնդալը նոր եկավ: Այ հիմա իսկականից որ լոոոոոոոլ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի վարկած ել մտքովս անցավ, ըստ իս՝ վերը թվարկված երկուսից ավելի հավանական:
> 
> Իր գրպանի մասին մտածելով Հայաստանի մասին չմտածեց և Լևոնին չմիացավ:


Գրպանի պահով էդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, ուղղակի, սկզբում թերևս ճիշտ էիր նկատել, *Լևոնի հետ չցանկացավ միանալ*, դե երևի անձնական վիրավորանքի վերքերը դեռ չեն բուժվել: Եթե շահի դեպքը լիներ, նախորդ ընտրություններում էլ կարող էր մի լավ ուտել: Հիմա, ես կարծում եմ, եթե չվախենա ժողովրդի աչքից վերջնականապես գահավիժելուց, նույնիսկ կհամալրի կոալիցիոն իշխանության շարքերը

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկի տարբերակը ավելի է բխում լևոնի շահերից, ըստ իս, հետևաբար դուք դա ընդունում եք որպես իրականություն


հուսով եմ՝ «Լևոնի շահ» ասելով հարյուր հազարավոր հայերին ևս նկատի ունես: եթե այո, ուրեմն ճիշտ ես նկատել :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> լոոոոոոոոլ… գրպան  մեռա, էլ տենց խնդալու բաներ չասեք:


Դե ոչինչ չես կարող բացառել, գուցե սպառնալիքի ներքո գերադասել է գրպանը լցնել, քան հայտնվել բանտում, զրկվել հարազատներից մեկից...բայց էլի գտնում եմ, որ գերադասեց լինել ստվերում` ակամա օգնելով իշխանությանը, քան լինել Լևոնի կողքին, որը կնշանակեր լինել ժողովրդի հետ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ, լևոնի շահն ու հայերի շահը հակադիր բևեռներ են, բայց դե չեմ փորձելու դա ապացուցել, միևնույն է, ինձ չեք հավատա:
Երկորդ, ինչ կլինի, թարգը տվեք, լուրջ եմ ասում, արդեն որպես կողքից նայող եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումները, ու էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ դասատու ձեզ ցածր ա դրել, դուք էլ աբիժնիկությունից ինչ ասես ասում եք  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Գրպանի պահով էդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ, ուղղակի, սկզբում թերևս ճիշտ էիր նկատել, *Լևոնի հետ չցանկացավ միանալ*, դե երևի անձնական վիրավորանքի վերքերը դեռ չեն բուժվել: Եթե շահի դեպքը լիներ, նախորդ ընտրություններում էլ կարող էր մի լավ ուտել: Հիմա, ես կարծում եմ, եթե չվախենա ժողովրդի աչքից վերջնականապես գահավիժելուց, նույնիսկ կհամալրի կոալիցիոն իշխանության շարքերը


Դա ընդամենը անձնական կարծիքս էր: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր Լևոնին համարում են քաղաքական դիակ, կարծում եմ՝ վազգենը ավելի նման է քաղաքական դիակի կերպարին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ոչինչ չես կարող բացառել, գուցե սպառնալիքի ներքո գերադասել է գրպանը լցնել, քան հայտնվել բանտում, զրկվել հարազատներից մեկից...բայց էլի գտնում եմ, որ գերադասեց լինել ստվերում` ակամա օգնելով իշխանությանը, քան լինել Լևոնի կողքին, որը կնշանակեր լինել ժողովրդի հետ


Լավ ա չասեցիր լինել լևոնի հետանցքում կնշանակեր լինել ժողովրդի հետ  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Նախ, լևոնի շահն ու հայերի շահը հակադիր բևեռներ են, բայց դե չեմ փորձելու դա ապացուցել, միևնույն է, ինձ չեք հավատա:
> Երկորդ, ինչ կլինի, թարգը տվեք, լուրջ եմ ասում, արդեն որպես կողքից նայող եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումները, ու էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ դասատու ձեզ ցածր ա դրել, դուք էլ աբիժնիկությունից ինչ ասես ասում եք


Բյուր, քեզնից չէի սպասում :Sad:  Գրառումներդ արդեն վիրավորական բնույթ են կրում :Sad:  Քո մասին մոտս հրաշալի կարծիք էր ձևավորվել, ափսոս, որ սենց եղավ :Sad: 

Հաշվի առնելով սեռական պատկանելիությունդ` ուղակի չեմ պատասխանի գրառմանդ և վերջ;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախ, լևոնի շահն ու հայերի շահը հակադիր բևեռներ են, բայց դե չեմ փորձելու դա ապացուցել, միևնույն է, ինձ չեք հավատա:
> Երկորդ, ինչ կլինի, թարգը տվեք, լուրջ եմ ասում, արդեն որպես կողքից նայող եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումները, ու էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ դասատու ձեզ ցածր ա դրել, դուք էլ աբիժնիկությունից ինչ ասես ասում եք


Չէ, մենք էդ դասատուին հասկացնում ենք, որ մենք պետք ա իրեն հլը նշանակենք, թե չէ իրա գնահատականը մեր համար ոչինչ ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լավ ա չասեցիր լինել լևոնի հետանցքում կնշանակեր լինել ժողովրդի հետ


Իսկ նույն քո նշած դեպքը Սերժի պարագայում ոնց կմեկնաբանես?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դա ընդամենը անձնական կարծիքս էր: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր Լևոնին համարում են քաղաքական դիակ, կարծում եմ՝ վազգենը ավելի նման է քաղաքական դիակի կերպարին:


Կուկ ջան, ինքը իսկի դիակ էլ չի, քաղաքական հիշողություն ա :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ ա չասեցիր լինել լևոնի հետանցքում կնշանակեր լինել ժողովրդի հետ


Նա եղավ սերժիկի հետանցքում և ժողովրդի դեմ :Bad:

----------


## voter

Եթե չեք նկատել, ես զուտ հղումն էի բերե, այն հաղորդագրության վրա, որտեղ Ազատությունը փաստում է, որ ձեռագիրը Վ.Մանուկյանինը չէ։

Իսկ եթե ավելի ուշադիր լինեք Մանուկյանը վերջում արտահայտել է իր կարծիքը այդ մասին ասելով, որ չի որոշել ինչ է անլու այդ եզրակացության հետ, այն է պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդը այդքան գիտակից է, որ չի պատրաստվում առիթ տալ իրեն օգտագործել Փաշինյանի դեմ - իսկ դուք երևում է շատ եք ցանակնում, որ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՉև վերջ լինի ու Փաշինյանին նստացնելու պատճառ ունենան ոստիկյաննները՞

Կարճ ասած բավ է երեխայություն անեք, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի, երբ կտեսնեք, որ Մանուկյանը անգիտակից թույլ է տալիս իրեն օգտագործել ասեք, բայց առայժմ կենտրոնացեք ձեր պայքարի վրա, թե չե վերջնականապես ձեր կուռքերի «աֆտարիտետից» բան չի մնա եթե շարունակեք նրանց մեծարել, փոխանակ ԳՈՐԾՈՎ հետաքրքրվեք...

Ինչքան կարելի է ասել - ԱՆՁԵՐԸ  ոչինչ են, ասյօր սրանք են վաղը մյունսերը, ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔԻ համար պայքարեք ու մի թույլ տվեք ձեզ քաշել աձնական ռազբիրատների մեջ։

Մանուկյանը ավելի քան համոզված եմ հրապարակային այս գործի շարունակության մեւ հետաքրքրվածություն չունի ու անձնական ռազբիրատի չի գնա ու իրեն խեղկատակ չի սարքի, ինչքան էլ պտնդեք թե այս կամ այն պաշտոնն է ստացել, ծախվել....

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե չեք նկատել, ես զուտ հղումն էի բերե, այն հաղորդագրության վրա, որտեղ Ազատությունը փաստում է, որ ձեռագիրը Վ.Մանուկյանինը չէ։
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի ուշադիր լինեք Մանուկյանը վերջում արտահայտել է իր կարծիքը այդ մասին ասելով, որ չի որոշել ինչ է անլու այդ եզրակացության հետ, այն է պետք է հասկանալ, որ մարդը այդքան գիտակից է, որ չի պատրաստվում առիթ տալ իրեն օգտագործել Փաշինյանի դեմ - իսկ դուք երևում է շատ եք ցանակնում, որ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՉև վերջ լինի ու Փաշինյանին նստացնելու պատճառ ունենան ոստիկյաննները՞


իսկ ինչի՞ 96-ին, երբ օրենքով հաստատվեց, որ դա վազգենի կողմից է գրված, նա չվիճարկեց այդ փաստը :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Մանուկյանը ավելի քան համոզված եմ հրապարակային այս գործի շարունակության մեւ հետաքրքրվածություն չունի ու անձնական ռազբիրատի չի գնա ու իրեն խեղկատակ չի սարքի, ինչքան էլ պտնդեք թե այս կամ այն պաշտոնն է ստացել, ծախվել....


Երբ կեղծում են այն ընտրությունները, որին ինքը ևս մասնակցում է որպես թեկնածու և չի պայքարում՝ իր և իր ընտրազանգվածի հանդեպ կատարված կեղծիքները, մի՞թե այս քայլով արդեն նա իրեն խեղկատակ չի սարքել:

----------


## Artgeo

*  փոխհատուցում են*

ՀՀ դատախազության մամուլի խոսնակ Սոնա Տռուզյանը երեկ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի թղթակցին հայտնել է, թե ՀԺ-ում 2007թ. դեկտեմբերի 15-ին հրապարակված ձեռագիր փաստաթուղթը Վազգեն Մանուկյանի ձեռքով չի գրված:  

Խոսքը 1996թ. սեպտեմբերի 27-ին ԱԺՄ գրասենյակում կատարված խուզարկությամբ հայտնաբերված հայտնի փաստաթղթի մասին է, որի հեղինակը պլանավորել էր իրականացնել պետական հեղաշրջում, մահափորձեր, պայթեցումներ եւ այլն: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը դիմել էր դատախազություն` հայտնելով, թե թերթն իրեն զրպարտել է, քանի որ ձեռագիրն իրեն չի պատկանում: Եւ ահա, ըստ Տռուզյանի, դատաձեռագրաբանական փորձաքննությունը եզրակացրել է, որ փաստաթղթի հեղինակը Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չէ: Նշենք, որ դատախազությունը չունի ձեռագրի բնագիրը, իսկ թե ինչն է ենթարկվել փորձաքննության, հայտնի չէ: Նշենք նաեւ, որ նախկինում սույն ձեռագրի դատաձեռագրաբանական փորձաքննությամբ եզրակացվել է, որ հեղինակը Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է, եւ այս եզրակացությունը որեւէ կերպ եւ երբեւէ չի վիճարկվել: Մի խոսքով, այդ խայտառակ փաստաթղթից ինչ-որ կերպ սահմանազատվելու Վ. Մանուկյանի` տարիներ տեւած ջանքերը դատախազությունը փորձում է հաջողությամբ պսակել, ինչը կարելի է փոխհատուցում համարել վերջին շրջանում Սերժ Սարգսյանին մատուցած նրա ծառայությունների դիմաց:



Հմ...  :Think:  Ի՞նչ կասեք

----------


## Ambrosine

Կասեմ, որ գուցե և շատ ճիշտ եզրահանգման ես եկել`



> Մի խոսքով, այդ խայտառակ փաստաթղթից ինչ-որ կերպ սահմանազատվելու Վ. Մանուկյանի` տարիներ տեւած ջանքերը դատախազությունը փորձում է հաջողությամբ պսակել, ինչը կարելի է փոխհատուցում համարել վերջին շրջանում Սերժ Սարգսյանին մատուցած նրա ծառայությունների դիմաց:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հմ...  Ի՞նչ կասեք


Անկասկած "սերժենք" առիթը բաց չեն թողնի, որ ՀԺ-ին մի հատ լավ կզացնեն:

Բայց նաև անկասկած էստեղ չկա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մեղքը: Իրա տեղը ամեն մի իրան հարգող մարդ էլ նման կերպ կվարվեր: 
Ու թող ՀԺ-ն չմեղադրի Վազգենին Սերժին աջակցելու ու ես շատ գիտեմ ինչի համար: *ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՍՈՒՏ ՓԱՍՏԱԹՈՒՂԹ ՏՊԱԳՐԵԼ, ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐԸ:*
Թող իրանց վրա նայեն: Սերժանտ թերթերից ինչով են տարբերվում? 
Ոչնչով, բացի նրանից որ ԼՏՊի թիմից են:

Արդեն մոտս մտավախություն կա: Եթե ԼՏՊն ընտրվի միթե էս նույն ՀԺի անդմաները չեն ղեկավարելու Հ1-ն ու Հայլուրը: Նույն աղբն է մնալու:  :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Անկասկած "սերժենք" առիթը բաց չեն թողնի, որ ՀԺ-ին մի հատ լավ կզացնեն:
> 
> Բայց նաև անկասկած էստեղ չկա Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մեղքը: Իրա տեղը ամեն մի իրան հարգող մարդ էլ նման կերպ կվարվեր: 
> Ու թող ՀԺ-ն չմեղադրի Վազգենին Սերժին աջակցելու ու ես շատ գիտեմ ինչի համար: *ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՍՈՒՏ ՓԱՍՏԱԹՈՒՂԹ ՏՊԱԳՐԵԼ, ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐԸ:*


Իսկ ինչի՞ 96-ին չի վիճարկել :Think:  12 տարի անցել ա, նոր ա՞ զգացել, որ իրան հարգում ա :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> *ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՍՈՒՏ ՓԱՍՏԱԹՈՒՂԹ ՏՊԱԳՐԵԼ, ՈՒՐԵՄՆ ԻՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐԸ:*


Սո՞ւտ, ես վստահ չեմ, որ այդ փաստաթուղթը կեղծ է, ինչպես նաև վստահ չեմ, որ կեղծ չէ։ Ես մի բանում եմ վստահ, որ ՀՀ դատախազությանը չեմ վստահում  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ ինչի՞ 96-ին չի վիճարկել 12 տարի անցել ա, նոր ա՞ զգացել, որ իրան հարգում ա


Տպագրվել է 2007-ի դեկտեմբերին, էդքան էլ ուշ չի դատի տվել  :Smile: 
Իսկ թե 96-ին ինչի դատի չի տվել շատ պարզա:
Էդ նույննա ոնց որ հիմա ես դատի տամ Հայլուրին, որ ինձ խուլիգան ու թմրամոլա անվանել: Իմաստ ունի?  :Think: 
96-ին սենց 1000-ավոր հոդվածներ են եղել, որոնք մի նապատակ ունեին` վարկաբեկել ընդիմությանն ու Մանուկյանին: Անիմաստ էր դատի տալ, նամանավանդ երբ դատարանների վճիռը ակնհայտ էր:  :Wink: 




> Սո՞ւտ, ես վստահ չեմ, որ այդ փաստաթուղթը կեղծ է, ինչպես նաև վստահ չեմ, որ կեղծ չէ։


Քո կարծիքն է:  :Smile: 
Ես անձամբ ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԱՎԵԼԻ եմ վստահում Վ.Մանուկյանի նման անձնավորությանը, քան ՀԺ-ին:




> Ես մի բանում եմ վստահ, որ ՀՀ դատախազությանը չեմ վստահում


Ինչի ովա վստահում, որ??  :Think: 
Բայց էդ հո չի նշանակում, որ մի թերթ իմ մասին սխալ բան գրի իրան դատի տամ, ուրեմն սխալ դատա??
Եթե Վ.Մանուկյանը դատիա տվել, ուրեմն հիմքեր ունի: 
Համոզված եմ, որ ՀԺ-ն չի կարողանա ապացուցել, որ դա նրա գրածն է:
Ու ԷՍ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ՍԱ ՇԻՆԾՈՒ ԴԱՏ ՉԻ ԼԻՆԻ: Համոզված եմ: Եթե ապացույց լինի, կասեմ հալալա ՀԺ-ին, բայց ահավոր կասկածում եմ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչի ովա վստահում, որ?? 
> Բայց էդ հո չի նշանակում, որ մի թերթ իմ մասին սխալ բան գրի իրան դատի տամ, ուրեմն սխալ դատա??
> Եթե Վ.Մանուկյանը դատիա տվել, ուրեմն հիմքեր ունի: 
> Համոզված եմ, որ ՀԺ-ն չի կարողանա ապացուցել, որ դա նրա գրածն է:
> *Ու ԷՍ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ՍԱ ՇԻՆԾՈՒ ԴԱՏ ՉԻ ԼԻՆԻ:* Համոզված եմ: Եթե ապացույց լինի, կասեմ հալալա ՀԺ-ին, բայց ահավոր կասկածում եմ:


Քանի որ այդպե՞ս է ձեռք տալիս  :Smile:  Այսօր Հայաստանում ցանկացած մարդու վրա կարելի է գործ սարքել ու դատել։ Իմ վրա էլ, քո վրա էլ, նրա վրա էլ։ Երբ բանտերը լցված են քաղբանտարկյալներով, երբ դատվում են անմեղ մարդիկ, իսկ հանցագործները խամերներով են «տժժում» պետության մեջ… Չէ, կներեք։ Ես չեմ կարող վստահել։ Ընդ որում չեմ վստահի թե՛ հաստատելու, թե՛ հերքելու դեպքում։ Ցանկացած դեպքում չեմ վստահի, անկախ վերջնական արդյունքից։

----------


## Kuk

> Տպագրվել է 2007-ի դեկտեմբերին, էդքան էլ ուշ չի դատի տվել 
> Իսկ թե 96-ին ինչի դատի չի տվել շատ պարզա:
> Էդ նույննա ոնց որ հիմա ես դատի տամ Հայլուրին, որ ինձ խուլիգան ու թմրամոլա անվանել: Իմաստ ունի? 
> 96-ին սենց 1000-ավոր հոդվածներ են եղել, որոնք մի նապատակ ունեին` վարկաբեկել ընդիմությանն ու Մանուկյանին: Անիմաստ էր դատի տալ, նամանավանդ երբ դատարանների վճիռը ակնհայտ էր:


Թող 99-ին դատի տար ու ասեր իր՝ 3 տարի սպասելու պատճառը: Այ էդ ժամանակ կարելի էր ընդունել իր քայլը: Բայց սպասել ա, 12 տարի անցել ա, հիմա որոշել ա դատի տալ, դե պարզ չի՞, որ կընդունվի որպես իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել ՀԺ-ի դեմ: Ու ճիշտ էլ կլինի, եթե տենց ընդունվի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ համար վազգեն մանուկյան=0

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Երկորդ, ինչ կլինի, թարգը տվեք, լուրջ եմ ասում, արդեն որպես կողքից նայող եմ կարդում ձեր գրառումները, ու էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինչ-որ դասատու ձեզ ցածր ա դրել, դուք էլ աբիժնիկությունից ինչ ասես ասում եք


հիմա պարզ երևում ա, որ վազգենն ա «աբիժնիկի դվիժենի» անում. սպասել ա 12 տարի անցել ա, հիմա նոր հիշել ա, որ ինքն էլ կարա ինքնասիրություն ունենա, ու սկսել ա ընդդիմադիր թերթերի դատի տալ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Քանի որ այդպե՞ս է ձեռք տալիս  Այսօր Հայաստանում ցանկացած մարդու վրա կարելի է գործ սարքել ու դատել։ Իմ վրա էլ, քո վրա էլ, նրա վրա էլ։ Երբ բանտերը լցված են քաղբանտարկյալներով, երբ դատվում են անմեղ մարդիկ, իսկ հանցագործները խամերներով են «տժժում» պետության մեջ… Չէ, կներեք։ Ես չեմ կարող վստահել։ Ընդ որում չեմ վստահի թե՛ հաստատելու, թե՛ հերքելու դեպքում։ Ցանկացած դեպքում չեմ վստահի, անկախ վերջնական արդյունքից։


Քո կարծիքնա ու քո իրավունքը: Մի վստահի  :Smile: 
Իմ ասածի իմաստը այլ էր: Ես եթե հիշում ես վերևում նշեցի, որ սերժենք առիթը բաց չեն թողնի ՀԺ-ին մի հատ հավեսով ապտակելու համար:
Բայց էն որ էդ դատի միջոցով ՍՍն վրեժ լուծի ՀԺից հեչ էլ ՉԻ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԹԵ ՎԱԶԳԵՆԸ ՍԽԱԼ ԷՐ:
Սենց ասեմ: Թքած ունեմ Սոնա Տռուզյանի տիպիների կայացրած դատավճիռների վրա: Եթե ՀԺն իրավացիա կարա ընդհատակյա թերում Պայքարում հանգիստ տպագրի հիմնավորումենրն ու ապացույցները, որ ԻՐՈՔ դա ՎԱԶԳԵՆԻՆՆ Է:
Թող գրի կարդանք: Թող հիմնավորի: ՈՒ էդ վախտ կասեմ հալալա:
Թե չէ Artgeo ջան ես ել կարամ տպագրեմ, որ դու կոչ ես արել մարդ ուտել, բայց հլը պետքա հիմնավորել: ՀԺ-ն Աստվածաշունչ չի, որ հավատանք կուրորեն:  :LOL: 




> Թող 99-ին դատի տար ու ասեր իր՝ 3 տարի սպասելու պատճառը: Այ էդ ժամանակ կարելի էր ընդունել իր քայլը: Բայց սպասել ա, 12 տարի անցել ա, հիմա որոշել ա դատի տալ, դե պարզ չի՞, որ կընդունվի որպես իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել ՀԺ-ի դեմ: Ու ճիշտ էլ կլինի, եթե տենց ընդունվի:


Նորից եմ ասում Kuk ջան ԷՆ ՎԱԽՏ ՏԵՆՑ 1000ավոր ՀՈԴՎԱԾՆԵՐ ԵՆ ԵՂԵԼ: Որ մեկին դատի տար 99-ին? Հիմա ինչ մի 3 տարի հետո հատիկ հատիկ Հայլուրի ու իշխանամետ թերթերի զրպարտությունները դատի տանք? Անիմաստա:
Իսկ թե ինչի հիմա տվեց, էլի եմ ասում պարզա: 2007-ի դեկտեմբերինա տպվել: Դրա համար էլ հիմայա տվել: 




> Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ համար վազգեն մանուկյան=0
> 
> հիմա պարզ երևում ա, որ վազգենն ա «աբիժնիկի դվիժենի» անում. սպասել ա 12 տարի անցել ա, հիմա նոր հիշել ա, որ ինքն էլ կարա ինքնասիրություն ունենա, ու սկսել ա ընդդիմադիր թերթերի դատի տալ:


Էն որ Վազգենը ինչ-որ չափով աբիժնիկա ԼՏՊից էդ սաղս էլ գիտենք:  :Wink:  
Եթե ուշադիր լինես Kuk լևոնականները միշտ էլ վատ են արտահայտվել Վազգենի հասցեին ու հիմա էլ վատ են արտահայտվում: Բայց հո Վազգենը ամեն մի հոդված չի դատի տալիս: Ասենք եթե ինչ-որ մեկը վերլուծումա 96-ը ու որպես իրա կարծիք հանգումա, որ Վազգենը ՍՐԻԿԱ էր, էդ ՆԵՐՎՈՒՄԱ: 
Բայց եթե տպվումա հոդված, որում տպագրվումա գրառում ու որում ասվումա որ ԷՍ ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԻՆնա պարզա, որ էդ մարդը չի կարա ԷԴ ԿՈՒԼ ՏԱ:
Ու ես կարամ ասեմ, որ ստեղ ավելի շատ ՀԺնա աբիժնիկի նման: Չելած բաներ են տպում մարդուն զրպարտում: Դե թո տակից դուս գան եթե ՃԻՇՏ են:  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ թե ինչի հիմա տվեց, էլի եմ ասում պարզա: 2007-ի դեկտեմբերինա տպվել: Դրա համար էլ հիմայա տվել:


Թող 2007-ի դեկտեմբերին անմիջապես դատի տար, կամ մինչև ընտրությունները դատի տար, դրա հետ մեկտեղ իր վարկանիշը բարձր կպահեր ընտրությունների համար: Էն ժամանակ ձեն չհանեց, որը, ի դեպ, ամենակարևոր ժամանակն էր վարկանիշ ձեռք բերելու առումով, հիմայա ինչ որ քայլեր ձեռնարկում: Դե դրանից պարզ երևում ա, որ ինքը չէր մտածում ու ընդհանրապես հույս չուներ ընտրություններում հաղթելու կամ գոնե ձայների զգալի տոկոս հավաքելու, հետևաբար՝ մասնակցել ա ընտրություններին ոչ թե իր ընտրվելու համար, այլ ուրիշ նպատակով: փորձենք տրամաբանության անմիջական օգնությամբ գտնել նրա նպատակը. Կան երկու թեկնածու, դա ակնհայտ է և պարզ իրականություն, բոլոր 7 թեկնածուները աշխատել են այդ երկուսից մեկի համար, ակնհայտ է, որ սերժիկի համար: Ահա այս նշածս փաստերից փորձիր բացառել որևէ մեկը, արդյունքում կտեսնես, որ ոչ ոք բացառվելու ենթակա չի, և պարզ կդառնա, որ վազգենը աշխատել ա սերժիկի համար:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ու ես կարամ ասեմ, որ ստեղ ավելի շատ ՀԺնա աբիժնիկի նման: Չելած բաներ են տպում մարդուն զրպարտում: Դե թո տակից դուս գան եթե ՃԻՇՏ են:


Ինչքանո՞վ ես վստահ, որ դա չեղած բանա :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Թող 2007-ի դեկտեմբերին անմիջապես դատի տար, կամ մինչև ընտրությունները դատի տար, դրա հետ մեկտեղ իր վարկանիշը բարձր կպահեր ընտրությունների համար: Էն ժամանակ ձեն չհանեց, որը, ի դեպ, ամենակարևոր ժամանակն էր վարկանիշ ձեռք բերելու առումով, հիմայա ինչ որ քայլեր ձեռնարկում: Դե դրանից պարզ երևում ա, որ ինքը չէր մտածում ու ընդհանրապես հույս չուներ ընտրություններում հաղթելու կամ գոնե ձայների զգալի տոկոս հավաքելու, հետևաբար՝ մասնակցել ա ընտրություններին ոչ թե իր ընտրվելու համար, այլ ուրիշ նպատակով: փորձենք տրամաբանության անմիջական օգնությամբ գտնել նրա նպատակը. Կան երկու թեկնածու, դա ակնհայտ է և պարզ իրականություն, բոլոր 7 թեկնածուները աշխատել են այդ երկուսից մեկի համար, ակնհայտ է, որ սերժիկի համար: Ահա այս նշածս փաստերից փորձիր բացառել որևէ մեկը, արդյունքում կտեսնես, որ ոչ ոք բացառվելու ենթակա չի, և պարզ կդառնա, որ վազգենը աշխատել ա սերժիկի համար:


Վազգենը Սերժի համար չի աշխատել: Չեմ տեսնում տրամաբանական հիմնավորում: 
Մենք ԼՏՊն չենք Kuk ջան, ու ես որ չեմ ընդունում "Ով մեզ հետ չի, մեզ դեմ է" կարգախոսը: Հիմա ինչ? որ ես էլ թեկնածու լինեի ու չմիանաի ոչ ՍՍին ոչ ԼՏՊին պտի ասեիր ես ՍՍի մարդն եմ?  :Think: 

Իսկ թե խի 2007-ի դեկտմբերին չտվեց դատի այլ հիմա, նույն ձև էլ ես կարամ հարցնեմ, բա խի մարտի 1-ից հետո, էն որ ձերբակալություններ էին ահավորս սկսե, պի էն վախտ չտվեց??? Էն վախտ ընդհանրապես ՀԺն կկազմալուծեին, ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ կանեին: Ու էդ ֆոնի վրա էդ դեպքը սկի չէր էլ երևա:
Դրա համար էլ էդ մեր գործը չի, տենցա նպատակահարմար գտել էդ մարդը, հիմայա դատի տվել: Ու վերը ասածիցս էլ հետևումա, որ ինքը ամենևին էլ դատի չի տվել ՍՍի համար, այլ իր անունը մաքուր պահելու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛րթ, ի դեպ, իզուր ես ՀԺ-ից մեջբերումներ անում: Մի՛ մոռացիր, որ ՀԺ-ն անկախ լրատվամիջոց չէ: Ինչու՞ «Ազատությունը» չես մեջբերում:
Որ գրում են, որ չուներ էդ ձեռագիրը, գիտե՞ս ինչու չուներ: Որովհետև ՀԺ-ն ուղղակի չէր տալիս: Եթե էդքան վստահ էին, որ Վազգենինն է, թող արխային տային:
Իսկ դատի կարծեմ հենց էն ժամանակ էլ տվել էր:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչքանո՞վ ես վստահ, որ դա չեղած բանա


Հաշվի առնելով որ էդ ՀԺնա տպել գրեթե համոզված եմ:
Իսկ էն փաստը, որ ՀԺն դեռ ապացույցներ չի ներկայացրել ուղղակի ցույցա տալիս, որ դա սուտ է:

Անիմաստ բանավեճա էս իմ կարծիքով Kuk ջան: Ինչ իմաստ ունի վիճել սուտ բան էր էս թե ճիշտ: ՀԺ-ն Վազգենին մեղադրելա ու կա մի ոսկե կանոն "ՄԵՂԱԴՐՈՂ ԿՈՂՄՆ Է ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ՈՐ ՄՅՈՒՍԸ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ Է": Իսկ ես ՀԺի կողմից բացի բամբասանքից այլ բան չտեսա:
Թող հիմնավորեն: Խոսալու բան չկա:  :Smile: 

Տենցա տեցնա, Ես էլ ասում եմ ՀԺի պատվալում նարկոտիկի պահեստ կա: Ու քեզ հարց եմ տալիս.
-Ինչքանո՞վ ես վստահ, որ դա չեղած բանա :Think: 
Երևի ինքդ էլ հասկացար, որ առանց իմ հիմնավորումի իմ ասածը անիմաստ էր  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող 99-ին դատի տար ու ասեր իր՝ 3 տարի սպասելու պատճառը: Այ էդ ժամանակ կարելի էր ընդունել իր քայլը: Բայց սպասել ա, 12 տարի անցել ա, հիմա որոշել ա դատի տալ, դե պարզ չի՞, որ կընդունվի որպես իշխանությունների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել ՀԺ-ի դեմ: Ու ճիշտ էլ կլինի, եթե տենց ընդունվի:


Երբ 99-ին տպագրվել է, թեև ասվել է, որ Վազգենի մոտ է հայտնաբերվել, չի նշվել, որ հեղինակն ինքն է: Հույս ունեմ՝ տարբերությունը տեսնում ես:

----------


## Artgeo

> Քո կարծիքնա ու քո իրավունքը: Մի վստահի 
> Իմ ասածի իմաստը այլ էր: Ես եթե հիշում ես վերևում նշեցի, որ սերժենք առիթը բաց չեն թողնի ՀԺ-ին մի հատ հավեսով ապտակելու համար:
> *Բայց էն որ էդ դատի միջոցով ՍՍն վրեժ լուծի ՀԺից հեչ էլ ՉԻ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԹԵ ՎԱԶԳԵՆԸ ՍԽԱԼ ԷՐ:*
> Սենց ասեմ: Թքած ունեմ Սոնա Տռուզյանի տիպիների կայացրած դատավճիռների վրա: Եթե ՀԺն իրավացիա կարա ընդհատակյա թերում Պայքարում հանգիստ տպագրի հիմնավորումենրն ու ապացույցները, որ ԻՐՈՔ դա ՎԱԶԳԵՆԻՆՆ Է:
> Թող գրի կարդանք: Թող հիմնավորի: ՈՒ էդ վախտ կասեմ հալալա:
> Թե չէ Artgeo ջան ես ել կարամ տպագրեմ, որ դու կոչ ես արել մարդ ուտել, բայց հլը պետքա հիմնավորել: ՀԺ-ն Աստվածաշունչ չի, որ հավատանք կուրորեն:


Ես չեմ էլ պնդում, որ Վազգենը սխալ էր։  :Smile:  Բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ հակառակն էլ չեմ պնդում  :Wink:  
Իսկ ապացուցելը տպագրություններով չի  :Wink:  Ազատ, անկախ փորձաքնությամբ է, ինչն այսօրվա Հայաստանում անհնար է։ Էդքան բան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ ինձ համար վազգեն մանուկյան=0


Գուցե պատերազմի հաղթանա՞կն էլ 0 քեզ համար: Հարգելի՛ս, մարդու գործունեությունը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրիր, հետո նրան 0-ի հավասարացրու  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Վազգենը Սերժի համար չի աշխատել: Չեմ տեսնում տրամաբանական հիմնավորում: 
> Մենք ԼՏՊն չենք Kuk ջան, ու ես որ չեմ ընդունում "Ով մեզ հետ չի, մեզ դեմ է" կարգախոսը: Հիմա ինչ? որ ես էլ թեկնածու լինեի ու չմիանաի ոչ ՍՍին ոչ ԼՏՊին պտի ասեիր ես ՍՍի մարդն եմ? 
> 
> Իսկ թե խի 2007-ի դեկտմբերին չտվեց դատի այլ հիմա, նույն ձև էլ ես կարամ հարցնեմ, բա խի մարտի 1-ից հետո, էն որ ձերբակալություններ էին ահավորս սկսե, պի էն վախտ չտվեց??? Էն վախտ ընդհանրապես ՀԺն կկազմալուծեին, ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ կանեին: Ու էդ ֆոնի վրա էդ դեպքը սկի չէր էլ երևա:
> Դրա համար էլ էդ մեր գործը չի, տենցա նպատակահարմար գտել էդ մարդը, հիմայա դատի տվել: Ու վերը ասածիցս էլ հետևումա, որ ինքը ամենևին էլ դատի չի տվել ՍՍի համար, այլ իր անունը մաքուր պահելու համար:


Լյով, ես էդ չեմ ընդունում. եթե իմ ինքնասիրությունը մեկը վիրավորի, ես ոչ մի հանգամանք հաշվի չեմ առնի, տեղում հարցերը կլուծեմ, ոչ թե կսպասեմ ինչ որ դեպքեր անցնի, նոր: Իր անունը մաքուր պահելու համար թող հենց տպագրելու հաջորդ օրը դատի տար, ու էդ դեպքում ոչ ոք էլ չէր կարա ասեր, որ ինչ որ մեկի կամ ինչ որ դեպքի համար ա անում, դրա պարզ պատասխանը ինքը կունենար, այն է՝ հիմա գրել ա, հիմա դատի եմ տալիս ու վերջ, էդքանով հարցը կփակվեր իր օգտին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ չես ընդունում, որ ինքը սերժիկի համար ա աշխատել, ասեմ. մի՞թե ինքը մինչ ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի սկսելը չէր կարող մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենալ 1 տոկոս ձայն կհավաքի, թե 11 տոկոս: Պարզ ա որ կարար ու ինքը քարոզարշավի առաջին իսկ օրերին արդեն ասում էր, որ մեծ ընտրազանգված ունի, ու երբ հարցնում էին, թե արդյոք հավաստի են այդ տեղեկությունները, ինքը պնդում էր, որ իրենք ունեն լուրջ միջոցներ՝ նախորոկ իմանալու մոտավոր արդյունքները: Հիմա երկու տարբերակ ա մնում. կամ ստում էր, կամ էլ իրոք գիտեր իր ընտրազանգվածի չափը ու դա համարում էր բավականին մեծ: Դե եթե նորից փորձենք տրամաբանել, պարզ կդառնա որ ինքը իրոք մոտավոր գիտեր, թե ինչքան կհավաքեր, վերջիվերջո երկար տարիների փորձ ունի և գիտեր որ չի կարող ընտրվել, բա էլ ու՞մ համար էր ձայն գողանում, եթե Լևոնի համար գողանար, ընտրություններից հետո անպայման կլիներ Ազատության Հրապարակում, չեղավ, ուրեմն ես էլի մնում եմ նույն համոզմունքիս, որ սերժիկի համար էր ձայն գողանում, էն էլ էնքան քիչ կարողացավ գողանալ, որ շարքային ջեբկիրի տպավորություն թողեց:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես չեմ էլ պնդում, որ Վազգենը սխալ էր։


Էդ արդեն լավա  :Smile: 




> Բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ հակառակն էլ չեմ պնդում


Ես չեմ ասել հակառակը 100% սխալ էր: Բայց եթե ինչ-որ մեկին մեղադրում են ու չեն ապացուցում դա, ապա ես մի 90%-ով հակված եմ լինում, որ դա զրպարտանք էր:






> Իսկ ապացուցելը տպագրություններով չի  Ազատ, անկախ փորձաքնությամբ է, ինչն այսօրվա Հայաստանում անհնար է։ Էդքան բան։


Ինչ փորձաքննություն?  :Unsure: 
ՀԺ-ն է հանդիսանում այն կողմը, որը պիտի ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐԻ և ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԻ, որ այդ հոդվածը զրպարտանք չէ այլ իրականություն է: ՈՒ ինչ կապ ունեն ստեղ ոստիկաններն ու իրանց փորձաքննությունը? 
Ասել են Թող ապացուցեն: Կարողա մլիցեքը ընգնեն ման գան ապացուցեն, որ հա ՀԺ-ն ճիշտ էր?   :Unsure:

----------


## Kuk

> Երբ 99-ին տպագրվել է, թեև ասվել է, որ Վազգենի մոտ է հայտնաբերվել, չի նշվել, որ հեղինակն ինքն է: Հույս ունեմ՝ տարբերությունը տեսնում ես:


Փաստ եմ ուզում, գրառմանդ, մեղմ ասած, չեմ հավատում: Եթե չեն էլ ասել, բայց նշել են, որ իրա մոտից ա հայտնաբերվել, ուրեմն ինքը փաստացի դառնում ատվյալ հանցագործության անմիջական մասնակից:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ արդեն լավա


Էս պահը չհասկացա  :Smile:  Ես որևէ տեղ չեմ պնդել, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն է գրել, ոչ էլ պնդել եմ, որ ինքը չի գրել։ Հստակեցնում եմ դիրքորոշումս. Ի՞նքն է գրել, թե՞ ոչ ես չգիտեմ ու անկախ Տռուզյանի ասածից, ես չեմ վստահում այս համակարգին։ 



> Ես չեմ ասել հակառակը 100% սխալ էր: Բայց եթե ինչ-որ մեկին մեղադրում են ու չեն ապացուցում դա, ապա ես մի 90%-ով հակված եմ լինում, որ դա զրպարտանք էր:
> Ինչ փորձաքննություն? 
> ՀԺ-ն է հանդիսանում այն կողմը, որը պիտի ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐԻ և ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԻ, որ այդ հոդվածը զրպարտանք չէ այլ իրականություն է: ՈՒ ինչ կապ ունեն ստեղ ոստիկաններն ու իրանց փորձաքննությունը? 
> Ասել են Թող ապացուցեն: Կարողա մլիցեքը ընգնեն ման գան ապացուցեն, որ հա ՀԺ-ն ճիշտ էր?


Փորձաքննություն անկախ, ազատ ու ոչ շահագրգիռ մասնագետների կողմից։ Արդյո՞ք այդ ձեռագիրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն է, թե՞ ոչ։ Ինձ համար էական չէ, ՀԺ ում է տպագրվել, թե՞ Հայլուրն է ցուցադրել։ Ոչինչ ապացուցված չէ, մինչև չապացուցվի վերևում նշվածս ձևով։ Ես կոնկրետ ոչ ՀԺ-ին եմ հավատում և ոչ առավել ևս դատախազությանը։ Իսկ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանով ընդամենը հնչեցվել է նրանց դիրքորոշումը, որը ինձ համար հիմք չէ։ Էդքան բան։

----------


## Kuk

> Գուցե պատերազմի հաղթանա՞կն էլ 0 քեզ համար: Հարգելի՛ս, մարդու գործունեությունը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրիր, հետո նրան 0-ի հավասարացրու


Աչքերովս եմ տեսնում նրա գործունեությունը ու նրա մեջ էնքան արժանիք չեմ տեսնում, որ ուսումնասիրեմ նրա գործունեությունը: Ուսումնասիրելու լինեմ՝ երկրապահի անդամների գործունեությունը կուսումնասիրեմ, որ էս երկրի համար արյուն են թափել ու հիմա գտնվում են իրենց երկրի բանտերում ու բանտերում էլ, ամենայն հավանականության, հացադուլի պայմաններում կնշեն իրենց տոնը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հազար ներողություն, բայց չեմ դիմանում, պիտի մեջ մտնեմ:



> Լյով, ես էդ չեմ ընդունում. եթե իմ ինքնասիրությունը մեկը վիրավորի, ես ոչ մի հանգամանք հաշվի չեմ առնի, տեղում հարցերը կլուծեմ, ոչ թե կսպասեմ ինչ որ դեպքեր անցնի, նոր: Իր անունը մաքուր պահելու համար թող հենց տպագրելու հաջորդ օրը դատի տար, ու էդ դեպքում ոչ ոք էլ չէր կարա ասեր, որ ինչ որ մեկի կամ ինչ որ դեպքի համար ա անում, դրա պարզ պատասխանը ինքը կունենար, այն է՝ հիմա գրել ա, հիմա դատի եմ տալիս ու վերջ, էդքանով հարցը կփակվեր իր օգտին:


Երբ նախկինում տպագրվել էր, կրկնում եմ, չէր գրվել, որ ձեռագիրը Վազգենինն է: Իսկ երբ վերջերս տպագրվեց, կարծեմ հենց հաջորդ օրն էլ դատի է տվել: Էդ կճշտեմ, կասեմ:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ չես ընդունում, որ ինքը սերժիկի համար ա աշխատել, ասեմ. մի՞թե ինքը մինչ ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի սկսելը չէր կարող մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենալ 1 տոկոս ձայն կհավաքի, թե 11 տոկոս: Պարզ ա որ կարար ու ինքը քարոզարշավի առաջին իսկ օրերին արդեն ասում էր, որ մեծ ընտրազանգված ունի, ու երբ հարցնում էին, թե արդյոք հավաստի են այդ տեղեկությունները, ինքը պնդում էր, որ իրենք ունեն լուրջ միջոցներ՝ նախորոկ իմանալու մոտավոր արդյունքները: Հիմա երկու տարբերակ ա մնում. կամ ստում էր, կամ էլ իրոք գիտեր իր ընտրազանգվածի չափը ու դա համարում էր բավականին մեծ:


Ես քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, որ իրոք ընտրություններից առաջ չգիտեր, որ նման պատկեր է ստացվելու: Քարոզարշավի ժամանակ երբ տնից տուն էինք գնում, մեծ սիրով էին դուռը բացում ու բուկլետը վերցնում, շատ-շատերն էին ասում, որ Վազգենին են ընտրելու: Ինչ վերաբերում է «նախօրոք իմանալու մեթոդին», ապա բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ դա սոցհարցման մասին է: Ընտրություններից առաջ դրանք լրիվ ուրիշ թվեր էին ցույց տալիս… Ոչ թե սերժական սոցհարցումները, այլ ուրիշ, ո՛չ սերժի, ո՛չ լևոնի հետ կապ ունեցող: 




> Դե եթե նորից փորձենք տրամաբանել, պարզ կդառնա որ ինքը իրոք մոտավոր գիտեր, թե ինչքան կհավաքեր, վերջիվերջո երկար տարիների փորձ ունի և գիտեր որ չի կարող ընտրվել, բա էլ ու՞մ համար էր ձայն գողանում, եթե Լևոնի համար գողանար, ընտրություններից հետո անպայման կլիներ Ազատության Հրապարակում, չեղավ, ուրեմն ես էլի մնում եմ նույն համոզմունքիս, որ սերժիկի համար էր ձայն գողանում, էն էլ էնքան քիչ կարողացավ գողանալ, որ շարքային ջեբկիրի տպավորություն թողեց:


Վազգենը երբևէ ձայն չի գողանում որևէ մեկի համար: Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ պրոցեսը: Նա հավաքում է իր ձայները, այն ձայները, որը տարբեր պատճառներով ժողովուրդը տալիս է նրան: Ու ես վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ Վազգենը սերժի հետ չի համագործակցում, որ նրան 10 միլիոն եվրո ու հյուսիսային պողոտայում տուն չեն տվել: Էդ բոլորը սուտ է: Իսկ նա չհայտնվեց Ազատության հրապարակում զուտ էն պատճառով, որ Հայաստանի մասին մտածում է: Էրեխե՛ք, մի քիչ  սթափ դատեք, հեռու չգնանք, վերլուծեք հենց լևոնի ասածները… Չէ՛, կներեք, մոռացել էի, որ էդ կարողությունից զրկվել եք:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ փորձաքննություն? 
> ՀԺ-ն է հանդիսանում այն կողմը, որը պիտի ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐԻ և ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԻ, որ այդ հոդվածը զրպարտանք չէ այլ իրականություն է: ՈՒ ինչ կապ ունեն ստեղ ոստիկաններն ու իրանց փորձաքննությունը? 
> Ասել են Թող ապացուցեն: Կարողա մլիցեքը ընգնեն ման գան ապացուցեն, որ հա ՀԺ-ն ճիշտ էր?


Պարզ երևում ա, որ միլիցեքը վազգենի կողմն են, քանի որ դեռ այդ թուղթը իրենց ձեռքում չի հայտնվել, բայց իրենք արդեն ասել են, որ այդ ձեռագիրը չի պատկանում վազգենին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, ես էդ չեմ ընդունում. եթե իմ ինքնասիրությունը մեկը վիրավորի, ես ոչ մի հանգամանք հաշվի չեմ առնի, տեղում հարցերը կլուծեմ, ոչ թե կսպասեմ ինչ որ դեպքեր անցնի, նոր: Իր անունը մաքուր պահելու համար թող հենց տպագրելու հաջորդ օրը դատի տար, ու էդ դեպքում ոչ ոք էլ չէր կարա ասեր, որ ինչ որ մեկի կամ ինչ որ դեպքի համար ա անում, դրա պարզ պատասխանը ինքը կունենար, այն է՝ հիմա գրել ա, հիմա դատի եմ տալիս ու վերջ, էդքանով հարցը կփակվեր իր օգտին:


Ասածիդ մեջ տրամաբանություն կա Kuk: Չգիտեմ թե երբ է Վազգենը դիմել դատարան, բայց գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ կաներ եթե դատի տար հենց հաջորդ օրն իսկ:
Ուղղակի ես սենց եմ հասկանում դրությունը: Երևի էն ժամանակ որ տպվել էր էդ հոդվածը ՀԺն չուներ էդքան կարդացողներ, ինչքան, որ մարտի 20-ից հետո: Էն վախտ ՀԺ-ով շատ մարդ չէր հետաքրքրվում, իսկ հիմա էդ զանգվածը աճելա, շատա աճել:
Ու խայտառակ լինել էսքան զանգվածի առջև չի կարելի:
Քաղաքականությունը մի քիչ տարբերվում է իրական կյանքից: Եթե ինձ մեկը վիրավորի, ես էլ տեղում հարցերը կլւոծեմ, բայց քաղաքական գործիչների դեպքում ամեն-ինչ տենց պարզ չի:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ չես ընդունում, որ ինքը սերժիկի համար ա աշխատել, ասեմ. մի՞թե ինքը մինչ ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի սկսելը չէր կարող մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենալ 1 տոկոս ձայն կհավաքի, թե 11 տոկոս: Պարզ ա որ կարար ու ինքը քարոզարշավի առաջին իսկ օրերին արդեն ասում էր, որ մեծ ընտրազանգված ունի, ու երբ հարցնում էին, թե արդյոք հավաստի են այդ տեղեկությունները, ինքը պնդում էր, որ իրենք ունեն լուրջ միջոցներ՝ նախորոկ իմանալու մոտավոր արդյունքները: Հիմա երկու տարբերակ ա մնում. կամ ստում էր, կամ էլ իրոք գիտեր իր ընտրազանգվածի չափը ու դա համարում էր բավականին մեծ: Դե եթե նորից փորձենք տրամաբանել, պարզ կդառնա որ ինքը իրոք մոտավոր գիտեր, թե ինչքան կհավաքեր, վերջիվերջո երկար տարիների փորձ ունի և գիտեր որ չի կարող ընտրվել, բա էլ ու՞մ համար էր ձայն գողանում, եթե Լևոնի համար գողանար, ընտրություններից հետո անպայման կլիներ Ազատության Հրապարակում, չեղավ, ուրեմն ես էլի մնում եմ նույն համոզմունքիս, որ սերժիկի համար էր ձայն գողանում, էն էլ էնքան քիչ կարողացավ գողանալ, որ շարքային ջեբկիրի տպավորություն թողեց:


Ճիշտն ասած տեղը չբերեցի, թե էդ երբ էր Վազգենը հայտարարել էս ընտրությունների ժամանակ, թե ինքը մեծ ընտրազանգված ունի?  :Think:  Որտեղ ես տեսել?
Լևոնից ինքը ձայն չի գողացել, նամանավանդ, որ դու ասացիր իրա հավաքածը եթե չեմ սխալվում մի 21000-ի կարգի էր, միթե էդ ինչ-որ բան էր փոխում? Հետո էլ ես հեչ վստահ չեմ, թե Վազգենի չառաջադրվելու դեպքում ձայները սենց պրյամո անցնելու էին ԼՏՊին:
Ինքը Սերժի համար ձայն չի գողացել, ինքը Սերժից փող ու պաշտոն չի վերցրել:
Պետք չի ՀԺ-ի նման մեղադրել Վազգենին մի բանի մեջ, որը չենք կարող ապացուցել ոչ փաստերով, ոչ դրդապատճառներով: 
Կարող ենք միայն ենթադրել, ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ:  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Բյուր, կներես, բայց վազգենի մասին հետդ անիմաստ եմ համարում բանավիճելը: քո ամեն մի գրառմանը պատասխանող էնքան միտք ա գալիս գլուխս, բայց չգիտեմ թե որ մեկը գրեմ, որ միքիչ փորձես ընդունել քեզ համար այդքան ցավալի ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստ եմ ուզում, գրառմանդ, մեղմ ասած, չեմ հավատում: Եթե չեն էլ ասել, բայց նշել են, որ իրա մոտից ա հայտնաբերվել, ուրեմն ինքը փաստացի դառնում ատվյալ հանցագործության անմիջական մասնակից:


Կգտնեմ, կներկայացնեմ: Էստեղ ես չեմ ասում, թե ճշմարտություն է, որ նրա մոտից է հայտնաբերվել, այլ ասում եմ, որ էդ դեպքում այնքան էլ մեծ ուշադրության արժանի խնդիր չէ: 



> Աչքերովս եմ տեսնում նրա գործունեությունը ու նրա մեջ էնքան արժանիք չեմ տեսնում, որ ուսումնասիրեմ նրա գործունեությունը: Ուսումնասիրելու լինեմ՝ երկրապահի անդամների գործունեությունը կուսումնասիրեմ, որ էս երկրի համար արյուն են թափել ու հիմա գտնվում են իրենց երկրի բանտերում ու բանտերում էլ, ամենայն հավանականության, հացադուլի պայմաններում կնշեն իրենց տոնը:


Կասես, որ լևոնն է հաղթել, չէ՞: Դե հիմա լավ լսիր… Երբ պատերազմն արդեն պատրությանը մոտ էր, լևոնը Վազգենին ՊՆ նշանակեց, որ պարտության մեղքը նրա վրա բարդի: Բայց արդյունքում նա հաղթեց: Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչպես էր դա կատարվում: Շատ գործողություններ անելիս լևոնին տեղյակ չէին էլ պահում: Հենց հաղթում էին, էդ ժամանակ էին ասում, որովհետև մինչև էդ լևոնն ինքը վախենում, լիքը դեպքերում չէր թողնում, որ առաջ գնան: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե լևոնին լսեին, ինչ կլիներ: Էսօր էդ պատերազմը պարտված կլինեինք: Եթե չես հավատում, պատմություն ուսումնասիրիր, չնայած ահագին բան դեռ լևոնի օրոք է աղավաղվել:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բյուր, կներես, բայց վազգենի մասին հետդ անիմաստ եմ համարում բանավիճելը: քո ամեն մի գրառմանը պատասխանող էնքան միտք ա գալիս գլուխս, բայց չգիտեմ թե որ մեկը գրեմ, որ միքիչ փորձես ընդունել քեզ համար այդքան ցավալի ճշմարտությունը:


Հարգելի՛ս, ծիծաղս գալիս է քո ապատեղեկացվածության վրա: Խնդրում եմ, գնա, մի քիչ լավ ուսումնասիրիր ամեն ինչ, հետո արի վիճելու: Ես ճշմարտությունը քեզնից շատ ավելի լավ գիտեմ ու էստեղ խոսողներից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ մարդ է Վազգենը, ինչ կյանքով է ապրում: Էնպես որ երբ ասում եք, թե սերժին է ծառայում, ծիծաղս գալիս է: Ես էլ եմ անիմաստ համարում վեճի շարունակությունը: Երբ նորմալ կուսումնասիրես էդ մարդուն (նորմալ չի նշանակում լտպ-ի քարոզչամեքենաներով. ես լտպ-ին հայլուրով չեմ ուսումնասիրել), էն ժամանակ կգաս, կխոսենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտն ասած տեղը չբերեցի, թե էդ երբ էր Վազգենը հայտարարել էս ընտրությունների ժամանակ, թե ինքը մեծ ընտրազանգված ունի?  Որտեղ ես տեսել?
> Լևոնից ինքը ձայն չի գողացել, նամանավանդ, որ դու ասացիր իրա հավաքածը եթե չեմ սխալվում մի 21000-ի կարգի էր, միթե էդ ինչ-որ բան էր փոխում? Հետո էլ ես հեչ վստահ չեմ, թե Վազգենի չառաջադրվելու դեպքում ձայները սենց պրյամո անցնելու էին ԼՏՊին:
> Ինքը Սերժի համար ձայն չի գողացել, ինքը Սերժից փող ու պաշտոն չի վերցրել:
> Պետք չի ՀԺ-ի նման մեղադրել Վազգենին մի բանի մեջ, որը չենք կարող ապացուցել ոչ փաստերով, ոչ դրդապատճառներով: 
> Կարող ենք միայն ենթադրել, ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ:


Լյով հայլուրով եմ տեսել, բայց հավատում եմ, որ ասել ա, քանի որ հենց ինքն էր խոսում: Բա ինչի՞ համար էր գնում ընտրությունների, եթե պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ չի ընտրվելու, թե իրան դուր էր գալիս էս խայտառակ պարտությունը: Ինքը ԼՏՊ-ից էնքան աբիժնիկ էր նրա համար, որ ԼՏՊ-ն 10 տարի քաղաքական դաշտում բացարձակ չէր եղել ու էդքանից հետո էս կեղծված ընտրություններում տենց մեծ թիվ հավաքեց, իսկ ինքը… ծիծաղս գալիս ա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Կասես, որ լևոնն է հաղթել, չէ՞: Դե հիմա լավ լսիր… Երբ պատերազմն արդեն պատրությանը մոտ էր, լևոնը Վազգենին ՊՆ նշանակեց, որ պարտության մեղքը նրա վրա բարդի: Բայց արդյունքում նա հաղթեց: Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչպես էր դա կատարվում: Շատ գործողություններ անելիս լևոնին տեղյակ չէին էլ պահում: Հենց հաղթում էին, էդ ժամանակ էին ասում, որովհետև մինչև էդ լևոնն ինքը վախենում, լիքը դեպքերում չէր թողնում, որ առաջ գնան: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե լևոնին լսեին, ինչ կլիներ: Էսօր էդ պատերազմը պարտված կլինեինք: Եթե չես հավատում, պատմություն ուսումնասիրիր, չնայած ահագին բան դեռ լևոնի օրոք է աղավաղվել:


Էսքան մասը լրիվ հայլուրասերժական ա :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարզ երևում ա, որ միլիցեքը վազգենի կողմն են, քանի որ դեռ այդ թուղթը իրենց ձեռքում չի հայտնվել, բայց իրենք արդեն ասել են, որ այդ ձեռագիրը չի պատկանում վազգենին:


Կարծում եմ՝ թերթում տպագրված հատվածն էլ էր բավական: Գիտե՞ս ինչն է ահավորը: Որ ՀԺ-ն էլ չունի օրիգինալը, որովհետև նախկինում տպագրվածից է օգտվել: Էդ գտել, համեմատել են: 
Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ. էսօր իշխանություններին ձեռք է տալիս, որ դա Վազգենի ձեռագիրը չլինի, դրա համար վազելով հաստատում են, որ իրենը չէ: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ սուտ են հաստատել: Ես դեռ մինչև փորձաքննությունն էլ վստահ էի, որ Վազգենինը չէ ու հիմա էլ վստահ եմ: Իսկ թե որտեղից գիտեի, այդ մասին նախընտրում եմ լռել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ճշմարտությունը քեզնից շատ ավելի լավ գիտեմ ու էստեղ խոսողներից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ մարդ է Վազգենը, ինչ կյանքով է ապրում:


Էսքան մասը նմանա 11 տարեկան երեխու՝ մասնիկ առ մասնիկ գրածի :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լյով հայլուրով եմ տեսել, բայց հավատում եմ, որ ասել ա, քանի որ հենց ինքն էր խոսում: Բա ինչի՞ համար էր գնում ընտրությունների, եթե պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ չի ընտրվելու, թե իրան դուր էր գալիս էս խայտառակ պարտությունը:


Պարզից պարզ չէր, կրկնում եմ: Դեռ ընտրություններից երկու օր առաջ բոլորս վստահ էինք, որ շանսերը շա՜տ մեծ են: Իմ աչքերով ըստ ռեյտինգի առաջին տեղում սերժն էր, իսկ մնացած չորս թեկնածուները մոտավորապես հավասար էին (էն մյուս չորսի մասին ամեն ինչ պարզ էր): Այսինքն, երկրորդ փուլի ռեալ շանսեր կային: 




> Էսքան մասը լրիվ հայլուրասերժական ա


Հիմա կասեմ. ամո՛թ քեզ, հազա՛ր ամոթ: Երկրիդ պատմությունը չգիտես:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Երբ նախկինում տպագրվել էր, կրկնում եմ, չէր գրվել, որ ձեռագիրը Վազգենինն է: Իսկ երբ վերջերս տպագրվեց, կարծեմ հենց հաջորդ օրն էլ դատի է տվել: Էդ կճշտեմ, կասեմ:


Խելքին մոտ է: Իսկ ոնց կարող ենք ճշտել դա? Արդարադատության սայտ-բանում սենց բաներ չեն լինում?




> Էս պահը չհասկացա


Իմ մոտ կարծիք կար, որ դու ավելի շատ հակված ես հավատալ ՀԺին:
Երևի սխալ տպավորություն էր:  :Smile: 




> Փորձաքննություն անկախ, ազատ ու ոչ շահագրգիռ մասնագետների կողմից։ Արդյո՞ք այդ ձեռագիրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն է, թե՞ ոչ։ Ինձ համար էական չէ, ՀԺ ում է տպագրվել, թե՞ Հայլուրն է ցուցադրել։ Ոչինչ ապացուցված չէ, մինչև չապացուցվի վերևում նշվածս ձևով։ Ես կոնկրետ ոչ ՀԺ-ին եմ հավատում և ոչ առավել ևս դատախազությանը։ Իսկ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանով ընդամենը հնչեցվել է նրանց դիրքորոշումը, որը ինձ համար հիմք չէ։ Էդքան բան։


Ուրեմն մեր մոտ սենց դրությունա: Մի սուտասան մի կողմից ասումա որ էս ձեռագիրը Վազգենիննա, մյուս կողմից էլ հակառակորդ սուտասան-համակարգը իր սուտասան էքսպերտներով չի կարում սկի պարզի էդ Վզգոյիննա թե չէ: Որ մի սուտասանին հավատանք?  :Think: 

ՉԷ. Պարզա որ մեր դրությունը սենց չի:
Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ՀԺն ունի իր աղբյուրները, մասնագետները, փորձագետները, որոնք էնքան որակով են, որ հաստատ պնդել են որ "սա Վազգենի ձեռագիրն է" ու դրա հիման վրա էլ տպվել է այդ հոդվածը:
Ուր են էդ էքսպերտները?  :Think:  
Դատարանը հեչ: Կարան մեզ` հանրությանը ապացուցեն որ սա Վազգենինն էր??  :Think: 
Եթե կարան թող ապացուցեն: Կասեմ հալալա:
Իսկ եթե չեն կարա, ինչի էին տպագրում????? Ակնհայտ սուտ էին տպագրում????
Ու էլի եմ հարցնում ինչ կապ ունեն հանրությանը ապացուցելու հարցում մլիցեքը???
Թո ՀԺն ինքը հիմնավորի; Էն նույն ԱՆՃՈՌՆԻ  ձևով, որով որ եկավ էն մտքին որ էդ Վազգենինն էր:
OK?  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էսքան մասը նմանա 11 տարեկան երեխու՝ մասնիկ առ մասնիկ գրածի


Քո ձևով եմ պատասխանել  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

Բյուր դու անընդատ ասում ես, որ հենց Լևոնի մասին մի բան ասում ես, լևոնականները հարձակվում են վրետ, զգում ե՞ս, որ էսօր ամբողջ օրը չեն դադարել ինձ վրա հարձակումներդ, քանի որ վազգենի մասին մի 2 ճիշտ բան եմ ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խելքին մոտ է: Իսկ ոնց կարող ենք ճշտել դա? Արդարադատության սայտ-բանում սենց բաներ չեն լինում?


Հա՛, կարող եմ:

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
Վաղը կասեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Խելքին մոտ է: Իսկ ոնց կարող ենք ճշտել դա? Արդարադատության սայտ-բանում սենց բաներ չեն լինում?


Լյով, որքանով հիշում եմ՝ դու ներկա իշխանությունների պաշտոնական տվյալներին չէիր հավատում :Think:  Էս ի՞նչ մոմենտ ա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լյով, որքանով հիշում եմ՝ դու ներկա իշխանությունների պաշտոնական տվյալներին չէիր հավատում Էս ի՞նչ մոմենտ ա՞:


Ըստ քո տրամաբանության, երևի Լյովին փող են տվել, որ հավատում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ծիծաղս գալիս ա


Էհ էհ~~~ Քո ծիծաղնա գալիս, իմ էլ լացը:  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> Լյով, որքանով հիշում եմ՝ դու ներկա իշխանությունների պաշտոնական տվյալներին չէիր հավատում Էս ի՞նչ մոմենտ ա՞:


Չեմ հասկանում դատարան դիմում տալու ՕՐԸ ինչի պիտի կեղծեն?  :Unsure:

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա կասեմ. ամո՛թ քեզ, հազա՛ր ամոթ: Երկրիդ պատմությունը չգիտես:


Էսօր լրիվ չափը անցար վիրավորական գրառումներովդ, ափսոս, որ մոդեռները չեն տեսնում կամ չտենալու են տալիս: Հուսով եմ՝ առաջին տարբերակն ա: Ես սենց գրառումներ կատարելու համար 25 միավորանոց նկատողություններ էի ստանում, իսկ դու… 
Օ՜, Հայրենիք՝ դառն ու անուշ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> Ըստ քո տրամաբանության, երևի Լյովին փող են տվել, որ հավատում ա


Էդքանը քո մոտ տեղ հասա՞վ էսքան գրառումներիցս: Ցավում եմ…

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էդքանը քո մոտ տեղ հասա՞վ էսքան գրառումներիցս: Ցավում եմ…


Kuk իսկ ինչ պիտի "հասներ"?
Խի չպիտի հավատանք դիմում տալու օրվա մասին տվյալներին??
Խի պիտի կեղծեին??

----------


## Kuk

Լյով, Բյուր, որ գրառումներին չեմ անդրադարձել, վաղը թարմ նյարդերով կանդրադառնամ: Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար:

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Kuk իսկ ինչ պիտի "հասներ"?
> Խի չպիտի հավատանք դիմում տալու օրվա մասին տվյալներին??
> Խի պիտի կեղծեին??


Լյով, երևի կարդաս, թե ում եմ էդ գրել հը՞

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, Բյուր, որ գրառումներին չեմ անդրադարձել, վաղը թարմ նյարդերով կանդրադառնամ: Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Լյով, երևի կարդաս, թե ում եմ էդ գրել հը՞


Կարդացել եմ Kuk:  :Smile: 
Բայց պետք չի Բյուրակնի գրառմանը տենց կոպիտ անդրառնալ, Kuk ջան:  :Wink: 
Ես էս իշխանությունների, մլիցեքի և այլնին և այլնին չեմ վստահել ու չեմ վստահում, Է հետո? 
Հո չասինք իրանց վաբշե ոչ մի տվյալից չենք կարող օգտվել?  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Լյով, Բյուր, որ գրառումներին չեմ անդրադարձել, վաղը թարմ նյարդերով կանդրադառնամ: Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար:


OK  :Ok: 
Ես էլ գնացի  :Smile: 
Վաղը կշարունակենք  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուրեմն մեր մոտ սենց դրությունա: Մի սուտասան մի կողմից ասումա որ էս ձեռագիրը Վազգենիննա, մյուս կողմից էլ հակառակորդ սուտասան-համակարգը իր սուտասան էքսպերտներով չի կարում սկի պարզի էդ Վզգոյիննա թե չէ: Որ մի սուտասանին հավատանք?


Դու պնդելու ես, որ «ճշմարտախոս Վազգենին», իսկ ես պնդելու եմ, որ մի սուտասան էլ ինքը կարող է լինել  :Wink: 




> ՉԷ. Պարզա որ մեր դրությունը սենց չի:
> Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ՀԺն ունի իր աղբյուրները, մասնագետները, փորձագետները, որոնք էնքան որակով են, որ հաստատ պնդել են որ "սա Վազգենի ձեռագիրն է" ու դրա հիման վրա էլ տպվել է այդ հոդվածը:
> Ուր են էդ էքսպերտները?


Ես չգիտեմ ինչի հիման վրա է ՀԺ-ն պնդել, որ այդ ձեռագիրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն է, սակայն չեմ բացառում, որ ապացույցներ լինեն, բայց որ լինեն էլ, դրանք քեզ որևէ բան չեն ապացուցի  :Smile: 



> Դատարանը հեչ: Կարան մեզ` հանրությանը ապացուցեն որ սա Վազգենինն էր?? 
> Եթե կարան թող ապացուցեն: Կասեմ հալալա:
> Իսկ եթե չեն կարա, ինչի էին տպագրում????? Ակնհայտ սուտ էին տպագրում????
> Ու էլի եմ հարցնում ինչ կապ ունեն հանրությանը ապացուցելու հարցում մլիցեքը???
> Թո ՀԺն ինքը հիմնավորի; Էն նույն ԱՆՃՈՌՆԻ  ձևով, որով որ եկավ էն մտքին որ էդ Վազգենինն էր:
> OK?


Հանրությանը ապացուցելու համար պետք է անկախ, ազատ, որ շահագրգիռ փորձաքննություն, ինչն այսօրվա Հայաստանում գրեթե անհնար է: 
Մլիցեքը համակարգի մասնիկ են, որոնց ես անձամբ նույնպես չեմ վստահում: Ես չեմ վստահում համակարգին: Եթե այսօրվա դատախազությունը դուրս գա ու հայտարարի, որ Ռ. Քոչարյանը հանցագործ է, ես դրան նույնպես չեմ հավատա (այլ հարց է, որ դա վաղուց գիտեմ): Ընդհանուր համակարգի նկատմամբ է անվստահություն և ոչ միայն ինձ մոտ և հենց դա է այսօրվա իշխանության մեծագույն խնդիրը: Ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը (անկախ շարժման հետ կապ ունենալուց) չի վստահում իշխանություններին, պետական մարմիններին: Ավելին ցանկացած մարդ, ում պաշտպանում է այս իշխանությունը մի տեսակ մաքրվում է ժողովրդի աչքի մեջ, իսկ հետապնդելու դեպքում՝ հակառակը: Օրինակ Վ. Մանուկյանի համար ավելի լավ կլիներ, ռեյտինգի առումով, որ դատախազությունը ասեր թե իրենն է այդ ձեռագիրը  :LOL:  Ս. Սարգսյանը, Ռ. Քոչարյանը, ընդհանրապես համակարգը ում էլ ճնշի, ում էլ մեղադրի հակառակ էֆֆեկտնա ունենալու  :Wink:  Վստահություն ու լեգիտիմություն ՉԿԱ:

----------


## Kuk

> Պարզից պարզ չէր, կրկնում եմ: Դեռ ընտրություններից երկու օր առաջ բոլորս վստահ էինք, որ շանսերը շա՜տ մեծ են: Իմ աչքերով ըստ ռեյտինգի առաջին տեղում սերժն էր, իսկ մնացած չորս թեկնածուները մոտավորապես հավասար էին (էն մյուս չորսի մասին ամեն ինչ պարզ էր): Այսինքն, երկրորդ փուլի ռեալ շանսեր կային:


իսկ ու՞ր կորան այդ ռեալ շանսերը:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ես քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, որ իրոք ընտրություններից առաջ չգիտեր, որ նման պատկեր է ստացվելու: Քարոզարշավի ժամանակ երբ տնից տուն էինք գնում, մեծ սիրով էին դուռը բացում ու բուկլետը վերցնում, շատ-շատերն էին ասում, որ Վազգենին են ընտրելու: Ինչ վերաբերում է «նախօրոք իմանալու մեթոդին», ապա բոլորս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ դա սոցհարցման մասին է: Ընտրություններից առաջ դրանք լրիվ ուրիշ թվեր էին ցույց տալիս… Ոչ թե սերժական սոցհարցումները, այլ ուրիշ, ո՛չ սերժի, ո՛չ լևոնի հետ կապ ունեցող:


Ավելի վատ հենց վազգենի համար, որ ինքը, երկար տարիներ լինելով քաղաքական դաշտում, այդքան կարճ կարողացավ մտածել, այն է՝ երկրորդ փուլի հույս ունենալով՝ 1 տոկոս հավաքեց: Էլի ծիծաղս եկավ :LOL: 

Էդ իմ մոտ չի անցնում, որ ասում են՝ ո՛չ լևոնական սոցհարցում, ո՛չ սերժական, քանի որ, ինչպես գիտենք, կան նաև վազգենավահանաախքական սոցհարցումներ ևս, դե էն դհոլներին էլ չասեմ, բայց իրանք էլ են մտնում դրանց մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Կասես, որ լևոնն է հաղթել, չէ՞: Դե հիմա լավ լսիր… Երբ պատերազմն արդեն պատրությանը մոտ էր, լևոնը Վազգենին ՊՆ նշանակեց, որ պարտության մեղքը նրա վրա բարդի: Բայց արդյունքում նա հաղթեց: Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչպես էր դա կատարվում: Շատ գործողություններ անելիս լևոնին տեղյակ չէին էլ պահում: Հենց հաղթում էին, էդ ժամանակ էին ասում, որովհետև մինչև էդ լևոնն ինքը վախենում, լիքը դեպքերում չէր թողնում, որ առաջ գնան: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե լևոնին լսեին, ինչ կլիներ: Էսօր էդ պատերազմը պարտված կլինեինք: Եթե չես հավատում, պատմություն ուսումնասիրիր, չնայած ահագին բան դեռ լևոնի օրոք է աղավաղվել:


Հա էս մասին արդեն հայլուրասերժականների կողմից պատրաստված դիսկով լսել եմ :Bad: 
Քո ասածին դու հավատում ե՞ս: Եթե վազգենի գործողությունները Լևոնին դուր չգային, Լևոնը շատ հանգիստ վազգենին, մեղմ ասած՝ դուրս կշպրտեր էդ պաշտոնից: Մի՞թե Լևոնը 7 տարի լինելով նախագահ՝ չկարողացավ իրականացնել իր ցանկությունները: Սա էլ եմ ծիծաղելի համարում :Tongue:  Ինձ՝ պատմություն ուսումնասիրելու խորհուրդ տալու փոխարեն, լավ կանես ինքդ ուսումնասիրես այն, և շատ բան չէ՝ ընդամենը հասկանաս, որ նախագահը պետության առաջին դեմքն է, և բանակի գերագույն հրամանատարը: Բացահայտ իրականություն է, որ վազգենը ենթարկվել է Լևոնին և չէր կարող թպրտալ. Եթե Լևոնը ուզենար պարտվել, պարտված կլիներ:

հայլուրասերժական բարբաջանքների մեջբերումներն ավելորդ եմ համարում :Bad:

----------


## voter

> Փորձաքննություն անկախ, ազատ ու ոչ շահագրգիռ մասնագետների կողմից։ Արդյո՞ք այդ ձեռագիրը Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն է, թե՞ ոչ։ Ինձ համար էական չէ, ՀԺ ում է տպագրվել, թե՞ Հայլուրն է ցուցադրել։ Ոչինչ ապացուցված չէ, մինչև չապացուցվի վերևում նշվածս ձևով։ Ես կոնկրետ ոչ ՀԺ-ին եմ հավատում և ոչ առավել ևս դատախազությանը։ Իսկ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանով ընդամենը հնչեցվել է նրանց դիրքորոշումը, որը ինձ համար հիմք չէ։ Էդքան բան։


Հենց այդքանը գիտակցելով էլ, որ ոչ մեկն ՀՀ դատախազությանը չի վստահում Մանուկյանը առաջարկել էլ անկախ փորձագետների միջոցով դա ստուգել։

Եթե ՀԺին դա պետք լիներ այն ժամանակ էլ կանեին, բայց չարեցին, դե ուրեմն պետք է ենթադրել, որ իրենց ՀՀ դատախազությունը բավարար է եղել, դե ուրեմն թող բավարարվեն...

Հետաքրքիր է, որ 12 տարի առաջվա Վանոյական հայաստանում ստուգելուն հիմա որոշ մարդիկ միթքմ թե ավելի արժեք են տալիս։

Կարճ ասած եթե ՀԺին շատ պետք է նա Մանուկյանի առաջարկը միջազգային էսպերտիզայի ուղարկել օրիգինալը, դեռ կես տարվի առաւ է արվել, կարող էր ընդունել ու ուղարկել օրիգինալը - չի անում ուրեմն ՀՀ դատախազության հետազոտությունը անվստահելի հայտարարելն հերթական Լևոնականություն է, ասում ենք, որ լավ չի, բայց որ վատից հրաժարվենք ինչ լավ բան է առաջարկում՞ հայտնի չէ....

----------


## Ռեդ

Վազգեն Մանուկյան, մի հրաշք քաղաք, մի հրաշք անձնավորություն  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Racer

96 թվին ՀՀՇ ականները մտան Վազգենի օֆիսը, ջարդուփշուր արեցին ու փակեցին կուսակցությունը: 12 տարի անց ՀԺ-ում Փաշինյանի տպագրած կլյաուզին ի պատասխան Մանուկյանը մամուլով հայտարարեց որ դա իր ձեռագիրը չէ ու եթե Փաշինյանը համաձայն է թող ուղարկեն միջազգային անկախ էքսպերտների փորձաքննությանը հակառակ դեպքում ինք դատի կտա: Փաշինյանը հրաժարվեց, Մանուկյանն էլ դատի տվեց, հիմա ինքը ինչ մեղք ունի որ դատալսումը  հիմա են նշանակել:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես պարզեցի խոստացածս: 96-ին տպվել է «02» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերում, բայց չեն համարձակվել ասել, որ էդ ձեռագրերն ուղղակիորեն Վազգենին են պատկանում, չնայած «02-ը» դրա բոլոր հնարավորություններն ուներ, որովհետև էն ժամանակ Վանոն ոստիկանապետ էր, թերթի դեմ, այսպես ասած, խաղ չկար: «Չորրորդ իշխանության» կայքի արխիվներում կարելի է այն գտնել: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում փնտրել: Ում հետաքրքրում է, թող նայի: Բայց շուտով ձեռք եմ բերելու «02-ի» նախկին խմբագրի հետ հարցազրույցը, որն «Ազատությունով» եթեր է գնացել: Ցանկացողները թող pm-ով իրենց մեյլի հասցեն տան, որ հենց ունենամ, ուղարկեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես պարզեցի խոստացածս: 96-ին տպվել է «02» և «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերում, բայց չեն համարձակվել ասել, որ էդ ձեռագրերն ուղղակիորեն Վազգենին են պատկանում, չնայած «02-ը» դրա բոլոր հնարավորություններն ուներ, որովհետև էն ժամանակ Վանոն ոստիկանապետ էր, թերթի դեմ, այսպես ասած, խաղ չկար: «Չորրորդ իշխանության» կայքի արխիվներում կարելի է այն գտնել: Ես չեմ պատրաստվում փնտրել: Ում հետաքրքրում է, թող նայի: Բայց շուտով ձեռք եմ բերելու «02-ի» նախկին խմբագրի հետ հարցազրույցը, որն «Ազատությունով» եթեր է գնացել: Ցանկացողները թող pm-ով իրենց մեյլի հասցեն տան, որ հենց ունենամ, ուղարկեմ:


Փոքր ինչ դժվարություն ունեմ հասկանալու այս, չգիտեմ փաստ, թե կոմպրոմատ կոչեցյալը ինչու է այդպես մեծ հետաքրքրություն բորբոքել այն պարագայում, երբ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը այլևս վաղուց ժողովրդի հետ չի, նրա քաղաքական պայծառ ու ազգանվեր գործունեությունից ես՝ շարքային քաղաքացիս գոնե թույլիկ տպավորություններ չունեմ։ Դուք ընկել եք, թե ժամանակին թերթը… սենց ընենց… հոդված… նվաստացնող, կեղծ տեղեկություններ… ապազգային… բլա բլա բլա… Իրավիճակը պարզից էլ պարզ է, հիմա կա հնարավորություն պատժելու շատերի համար ոչ ցանկալի «Հայկական Ժամանակ» թերթին, կպատժեն, կամ էլ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը պարզապես շուխուրի միջոցով կփորձի ցրել այն կասկածները թե ինքը իրոք նման հոդվածի հեղինակ է։ Իսկ թե հեղինակ է, թե հեղինակ չի, կարծում եմ վաղուց արդեն կարևոր չի գոնե ինձ՝ շարքային քաղաքացուս համար։ 
Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համակիրներ։ Խնդրում եմ մի վիրավորվեք, սակայն ես սիրում եմ ճշմարտությունը ինչքան էլ որ այն դառը լինի։ Ժամանակին մեծ գործեր արած ու բարի համբավ վայելող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը անցավ պատմության գիրկը, չգիտեմ ժամանակավորապես, թե՝ ընդմիշտ։ Նա սպառվել ու հոգնել է որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, ինչպես 96–ին Տեր–Պետրոսյանն էր հոգնել Վանո Սիրադեղյանի խոսքերով։ Տա Աստված Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կրկին վերագտնի իրեն ու հասկանա, որ մեծ գործերը պահանջում են նաև զոհեր, այդ թվում և անձնական, նեղ ոլորտում։
Իսկ թե ինչու են հաճախ որոշ մարդիկ աղմկահարույց գործեր արթնացնում կամ հարուցում, կամ շուխուր անում, պատմեմ Եզոպոսի առակներիցմեկը.
 Մոծակը նստում է եզան կոտոշին, որոշ ժամանակ մնում է, հետո որոշում է թռչել, մի պահ վարանում է ու եզին հարցնում՝ գուցե էլի՞ մնա։ Եզը պատասխանում է՝ բարեկամս, ոչ գալդ իմացա, ոչ էլ գնալդ կիմանամ։ Առակս ցուցանե չնչին մարդուն։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Խնդրում եմ մի վիրավորվեք, սակայն ես սիրում եմ ճշմարտությունը ինչքան էլ որ այն դառը լինի։ Ժամանակին մեծ գործեր արած ու բարի համբավ վայելող Վազգեն Մանուկյանը անցավ պատմության գիրկը, չգիտեմ ժամանակավորապես, թե՝ ընդմիշտ։


Պիտի համաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ, Վիշապ, այն հարցում, որ այժմ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չունի հետևորդների մեծաթիվ բանակ և ինչ-որ իմաստով այո անցել է պատմության գիրկը:
Բայց ինձ համար շատ ցավալի է, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը անցնում է պատմության գիրկը այս կերպ: Ցավալի է, որ այս երկու իշխանական և էքս-իշխանական բևեռների վարած քարոզչության արդյունքում մահանում է նման "օգտակար" քաղաքական գործիչը:
Հույսով եմ, որ գալիք սերնդի պատմության գրքերը չեն լինի նախորդների տրամաբանական շարունակությունը...




> Մոծակը նստում է եզան կոտոշին, որոշ ժամանակ մնում է, հետո որոշում է թռչել, մի պահ վարանում է ու եզին հարցնում՝ գուցե էլի՞ մնա։ Եզը պատասխանում է՝ բարեկամս, ոչ գալդ իմացա, ոչ էլ գնալդ կիմանամ։ Առակս ցուցանե չնչին մարդուն։


Առակը տեղին էր հաշվի առնելով ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակը:
Բայց կուզեի մի բան ավելացնել: Այն է.
Որպես "մարդ", ոչ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, ոչ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ոչ Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, ոչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երբեք չեն կարողանա անգամ կանգնել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողքին:

----------


## voter

Շուտ եք Վազգեն Մանուկյանին թոշակի ուղարկում, բայց տվյալ պարագայում հարցը ավելի շատ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ու նրա վստահելության մասին է։

Մանուկյանը իմ կարծիքով, իր համար ավելորդ է համարում անգամ շարունակել քննարկումները այն մասին, որ իրեն փորձել են վարկաբեկել Փաշինյանի թերթում, եթե Նիկոլ Փաշինյանշ այդքան գիտակից գտնվի ու իր արած ախմախության համար զղճա այդ իր չնչինությունը հետագայում իր համար ծանրություն չի ունենա։

Իսկ առայժմ մոծակի դերում Փաշինյանն է, փորձել էր կծել ու գոռում էր, որ ֆսյո արա զարաժենի կրովի, վարիկոզնի ռաշշիրենի, հես ուր որայա քաղաքական մեծ կշիռ ունոցող փղերից մեկը շունչշ կփչի, բայց արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ վատագույն դեպքում միքիչ կծած տեղն մռմռացել է ու հետևանքներ չի էլ ունենալու....

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ճիշտ է արդյոք՞, վազգենականներ կամ, այլ կերպ ասած, «ոչ լեւոնականներ եւ ոչ սերժականներ»… :Jpit: 



> *ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆԻ«MEIN KAMPF» - «ԻՄ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ»* 
> «Մազոխիստների հասարակությունում միայն սադիստը կարող է ընտրվել նախագահ» 
> (Վ. ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ) 
> 
> Ստեղծագործությունը, որ դուրս է եկել Վ. Մանուկյանի գրչի տակից, ձեռագիր վիճակում է, առգրավվել է 1996թ. սեպտեմբերի 27-ին ԱԺՄ գրասենյակի օրինական խուզարկության ժամանակ: Այն, անշուշտ, այլ կերպ է վերնագրած՝ «Ինչպես անել»: Բովանդակությամբ եւ էությամբ է, որ այդ գրվածքը կարելի է նույնացնել այն մարդու հայտնի ստեղծագործությանը, որի գերմանական ազգանունը փոքրատառով հաճախ օգտագործվում է որպես հայհոյական խոսք: Սակայն վերջինիս հայտնի «Մայն կամպֆ» գրքի նկատմամբ Վ. Մանուկյանի քերթվածը ունի էական մի տարբերություն: Գերմանացիների «ֆյուրերն» այն գրել ու հրապարակել է, մատչելի դարձրել բոլորին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գրել էր ինքն իր համար: Գուցե հետագայում` իշխանության գալուց հետո հրապարակեր՝ որպես քաղաքագիտական մտքի վերջին ճիչ, չգերազանցված մի վարդապետություն: Ի տարբերություն գերմանացիների, մեր բախտը բերեց այնքանով, որ հայկական «առաջնորդը» ժամանակին այդպես էլ իշխանության չհասավ: 
> 
> Ընթերցողը, անմիջապես հիշելով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի «Համաշխարհային ազգի» տեսությունը, կարող է մտածել, թե այս «աշխատությունն» այն մասին է, թե ինչ ճանապարհով էր նա մտածում հայությունից միջազգային գործընթացների վրա ազդող «համաշխարհային ազգ» կերտել: Ավա՜ղ, դրա մեջ նրա այս գերագույն նպատակը մատնանշող գաղափարի նշույլն անգամ չկա: Այն ամբողջությամբ վերաբերում է մեկ խնդրի, այն է՝ «Ինչպես անել», որ ինքը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, հասնի նախագահական աթոռի: Ընթերցողին օգնելու համար` ասենք, որ միայն սեփական անձի սպառման համար կազմված այս ստեղծագործությունը Վ. Մանուկյանը երկնել է 1995-ի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններից հետո եւ 1996-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ: Այսինքն, դա 1996-ին իշխանության հասնելու գործնական ծրագիր էր, դրա իրականացման մեխանիզմը: Հիշելով այդ տարվա իրադարձությունների մանրամասները` դժվար չի լինի կռահել նաեւ, թե այս ծրագրի հատկապես որ մասերն են հաջողվել գործողության մեջ դնել: 
> 
> Սակայն միայն իշխանության հասնելու ծրագիր ու մեխանիզմ լինելով` չի ամփոփվում սույն գլուխգործոցի բովանդակությունը: Այն նաեւ մի հրաշալի ու մանրակրկիտ ինքնանկար է, որտեղ մեզ ծանոթ հերոսը երեւում է իր էության, մտածելակերպի, աշխարհայացքի, ներքին նկարագրի բոլոր կարեւորագույն մանրամասներով, մանրամասներ, որոնք նա հաջողությամբ սքողել է այս տարիներին£ Եւ բոլոր նրանք, ում թվում է, թե իրենք այս քսան տարվա նրա գործունեության շնորհիվ լիակատար կամ հիմնական գծերով ճանաչում են նրան, պետք է խորապես հիասթափվեն, անգամ՝ ամենաբացասական կարծիք ունեցողները: 
> ...


Հոդվածի մնացած մասը կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ`
http://www.hzh.am/Arkhiv/2007/december/1512/1512.html

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Հա, մի հարց էլ ունեմ.
Ճի՞շտ է, որ Վազգենը 96-ին ԱԺ-ի գրոհից առաջ, դիմելով իր ընտրազանգվածին, ասել է.
«եթե 20 ր-ից չգամ, ետեւիցս եկեք»…

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հարցն այն չէ, թե ինչո՞ւ են տպագրել այս հոդվածը. ոմանք կասեն, որ ընտրություններից առաջ իրենց հիմնական հակառակորդներին «ոչնչացնելու» համար (չնայած ասեմ, որ վերջին մի քանի ընտրություններին Վազգենն ու իր կուսակցությունը դադարել էին լինել ընտրությունների ֆավորիտ՝ սկսած 98-ից…վերջացրած 2007-ի պառլամենտական ընտրություններով ), ոմանք էլ մի այլ բան կասեն: Հարցն այն է, ճի՞շտ է, թե՞՝ ոչ…

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց
Հարցերը շարունակվում են. եթե Վազգենն այդքան ազնիվ գործիչ է, ինչու՞ է միացել անազնիվ գործիչներին՝ ինչպիսիք են նոր ստեղծված «հայրենասիրական» ընդդիմություն կոչված «քաղաքական միավորի» անդամները…

Եվս մեկ հարց.
Ինչու՞ Վազգենը 98-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների 2–րդ փուլում չսատարեց Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին:

----------


## Kuk

> Եվս մեկ հարց.
> Ինչու՞ Վազգենը 98-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների 2–րդ փուլում չսատարեց Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին:


Քանի որ սատարում էր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին: Հո երկու հոգու չէ՞ր սատարելու էդ մարդը, հո երկերեսանի չի՞, որ երկու տարբեր կողմերի սատարի. մարդը որոշել ա սատարի Քոչարյանին ու սատարել ա: Նոռմալ ա:

----------


## Norton

Հիմա ո՞վ գիտի ինչ եղավ Մանուկյանի ճակատագիրը, խոսակցություներ էին գնում, որ պետքա նշանակվի ԵՊՀ ռեկտոր, բայց չնշանակվեց, հիմա էլ ասում են բիզնես առաջարկ են արել էդ ճիշտա՞ :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ո՞վ գիտի ինչ եղավ Մանուկյանի ճակատագիրը, խոսակցություներ էին գնում, որ պետքա նշանակվի ԵՊՀ ռեկտոր, բայց չնշանակվեց, հիմա էլ ասում են բիզնես առաջարկ են արել էդ ճիշտա՞


Սուտ ա… Ու կարծում եմ՝ դեռ կշարունակեն ստեր տարածել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսքանից հետո՝ մաքսիմում Մոզամբիկի հայ համայնքի ժեկի պետ: (c) Ակումբի մի անդամ, չեմ հիշում  :Blush:

----------

Kuk (13.01.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ինձ համար Վազգեն Մանուկյան քաղաքական գործիչը հիշողությանս մեջ մնացել է (որովհետև նա պատմության տաքուկ գրկում է), որպես շատ ինքնասեր, սեփական շահը երկրի շահից գերադասող անձ:  Թե ինչու եմ այդպես կարծում, անեմ փոքրիկ պատմական ակնարկ.

 Չեմ ժխտում, որ Մանուկյանը ՀՀ անկախացման, բանակի ստեղծման գործում ունի իր «լուման», եթե ոչ «դրամը», բայց... բայց այն ինչ արեց դրանից հետո, ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես նման քաղաքական գործիչ չլիներ: 

* 1996թ*.-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ, լինելով հակաիշխանական միակ լուրջ բևեռը, չկարողացավ իր շուրջ համախմբված ընտրազանգվածին ղեկավարել, կառավարել, կամ միգուցե հենց դա էր ինքը ուզում չգիտեմ, (խոսքը հիշեցնեմ ԱԺ շենքի գրոհի վերաբերյալ է) բայց այն, որ դրանով շատ մեծ վնաս հասցրեց ՀՀ միջազգային հեղինակությանը, և ՀՀ իրականության մեջ նախադեպ հանդիսացավ *1999թ*. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հունանյանական վիժվածքների համար, դա ԱՆԺԽՏԵԼՒ ՓԱՍՏ Է: 

Ես դեռ չեմ անդրադառնում նրա հայտնի «20 րոպեից» արտահայտությանը, բայց երբեք չեմ մոռանա *1999թ*, հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո նրա հարցազրույցի այն հատվածը, երբ նա այդ տականքներին բնորոշեց որպես «ռոմանտիկներ», «ռոբին հուդեր» և այլն: 
Եվ այս վերջին *2008թ*.-ի ընտրությունները. Մանուկյանը մի՞թե չէր տեսնում ինչ վիճակի էր հասել ժողովուրդը, ինչ մթնոլորտ էր տիրում երկրում, չթվեմ բոլոր միթե-ները, բայց նա գերադասեց գնալ առանձին, դրանով խորտակելով իր իսկ քաղաքական հետագա ապագան, որպես քաղաքական գործիչ, նա չանսաց այնպիսի մտավորականի հորդորին, կոչին, որը Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանն էր: Այդ մարդը մի քանի անգամ հորդորեց Վազգենին, որ մի կողմ թողնի անձնական ամբիցիաները, «նեղացկոտությունն» ու միանա համաժողովրդական շարժմանը, քանի որ արդեն Լևոնի անձի խնդիրը չէր, այլ երկրի ապագայի, իսկ Մանուկյանը նախընտրեց ԻՐԵՆ. դրանով կամա թե ակամա ջուր լցրեց քոչարյանասերժականների վարչախմբի ջրաղացին ու զատվեց ժողովրդից:
Այդ դեպքերից հետո դժվար է հասկանալ նրան սատարող մարդկանց, ԵՐՐՈՐԴ ԲԵՎԵՌ չկա մոռացեք, չկա այդպիսի բան: Կա'մ, կամ:

Հ.գ. ակնարկն այդքան էլ «փոքրիկ» չստացվեց, հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը:

----------

Kuk (13.01.2009), Norton (13.01.2009), Հայկօ (13.01.2009), Նարե (13.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Նորտոն, բայց դու դեմք ես :Jpit:  Մդաաաանք.... քաղաքական դամբարաաաան :Scare: 
Ի՞նչ ա եղել, ԱԺ-ն ջարդելու կայֆ ա՞ տվել :Think:  
Nareco, ասածներիդ հետ հիմնականում համամիտ եմ, բայց դե որ համաժողովրդական շարժմանը չի միացել, դրա համար, անկեղծ ասած` ուրախ եմ :Smile:  Մեկ էլ տեսար` էլի կոչ աներ, մի բան ջարդեր ժողովուրդը, դե արի տակից դուրս արի, տասը չէ, հարյուր տասը զոհն էլ վերջը չէր լինի..

----------


## Nareco

> Nareco, ասածներիդ հետ հիմնականում համամիտ եմ, բայց դե որ համաժողովրդական շարժմանը չի միացել, դրա համար, անկեղծ ասած` ուրախ եմ Մեկ էլ տեսար` էլի կոչ աներ, մի բան ջարդեր ժողովուրդը, դե արի տակից դուրս արի, տասը չէ, հարյուր տասը զոհն էլ վերջը չէր լինի..


Շնից մազ պոկելն էլ է «քյար»: Կարող է կոպիտ հնչի, բայց հաստատ մարքսիստից ու ռամկավար ազատականներից վատը չէր:  :Smile: 
Չէ ջարդելու պահով դժվար թե, այդքան կշիռ չուներ, միանալու հարցն էլ զուտ հոգեբանական էր:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Nareco*, շնորհակալություն: Գրեցիր հենց էն, ինչ ես էլ պատրաստվում գրելու. մասնավորապես՝պետական շահն էդպես էլ սեփական շահից ու մանր քինախնդրությունից գերադասել չկարողանալու մասին:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ համար Վազգեն Մանուկյան քաղաքական գործիչը հիշողությանս մեջ մնացել է (որովհետև նա պատմության տաքուկ գրկում է), որպես շատ ինքնասեր, սեփական շահը երկրի շահից գերադասող անձ:  Թե ինչու եմ այդպես կարծում, անեմ փոքրիկ պատմական ակնարկ.
> 
>  Չեմ ժխտում, որ Մանուկյանը ՀՀ անկախացման, բանակի ստեղծման գործում ունի իր «լուման», եթե ոչ «դրամը», բայց... բայց այն ինչ արեց դրանից հետո, ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես նման քաղաքական գործիչ չլիներ: 
> 
> * 1996թ*.-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ, լինելով հակաիշխանական միակ լուրջ բևեռը, չկարողացավ իր շուրջ համախմբված ընտրազանգվածին ղեկավարել, կառավարել, կամ միգուցե հենց դա էր ինքը ուզում չգիտեմ, (խոսքը հիշեցնեմ ԱԺ շենքի գրոհի վերաբերյալ է) բայց այն, որ դրանով շատ մեծ վնաս հասցրեց ՀՀ միջազգային հեղինակությանը, և ՀՀ իրականության մեջ նախադեպ հանդիսացավ *1999թ*. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հունանյանական վիժվածքների համար, դա ԱՆԺԽՏԵԼՒ ՓԱՍՏ Է:


սենց լոգիկայով որ գնանք, ապա Լևոնն ու Շարժումն էլ շատ մեծ վնաս հասցրեց բազմաթիվ պետական "բաների" / :LOL: /:
չի կարելի էսքան տաֆտալոգիկ բաներ ասել: ինչ է, եթե էն ժամանակվա շարժումը ղեկավարում էր Վազգենը, ուրեմն դա պետական շահերին դեմ էր, իսկ եթե հիմա Լևոնն է, ուրեմն պետական շահերին կողմ է:  :Wink:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> սենց լոգիկայով որ գնանք, ապա Լևոնն ու Շարժումն էլ շատ մեծ վնաս հասցրեց բազմաթիվ պետական "բաների" //:
> չի կարելի էսքան տաֆտալոգիկ բաներ ասել: ինչ է, եթե էն ժամանակվա շարժումը ղեկավարում էր Վազգենը, ուրեմն դա պետական շահերին դեմ էր, իսկ եթե հիմա Լևոնն է, ուրեմն պետական շահերին կողմ է:


Եկե'ք խոսենք հիմնավորված ու փաստերով:
Հարց 1. Որո՞նք էին այդ «բազմաթիվ պետական բաները»:
2. Գրառմանս այդ ո՞ր մասն է, ձեր տրամաբանության մեջ "Fatal Error" տվել, որ դարձել է տաֆտալոգիա: Ուշադիր կարդացե'ք, կըմբռնեք: Վերջին նախադասությունը լրիվ անհիմն է:
Մի՞թե ես այդպիսի բան եմ գրել: Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում:

----------


## dvgray

> Եկե'ք խոսենք հիմնավորված ու փաստերով:
> Հարց 1. Որո՞նք էին այդ «բազմաթիվ պետական բաները»:
> 2. Գրառմանս այդ ո՞ր մասն է, ձեր տրամաբանության մեջ "Fatal Error" տվել, որ դարձել է տաֆտալոգիա: Ուշադիր կարդացե'ք, կըմբռնեք: Վերջին նախադասությունը լրիվ անհիմն է:
> Մի՞թե ես այդպիսի բան եմ գրել: Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում:


ես կշարադրեմ իմ հիմնավորումները
բայց մինչ այդ  կուզենայի լսել Ձեր հիմնավորումները, թե ինչպես Վազգենը վնաս հասցրեց Հայոց Պետականութայն միջազգային հեղինակությանը, ու Ձեր բերած արգումենրտենրը կուզենաի որ հիմնավորեք նշելով սկզբնաղբյուրերը

----------


## Nareco

> ես կշարադրեմ իմ հիմնավորումները
> բայց մինչ այդ  կուզենայի լսել Ձեր հիմնավորումները, թե ինչպես Վազգենը վնաս հասցրեց Հայոց Պետականութայն միջազգային հեղինակությանը, ու Ձեր բերած արգումենրտենրը կուզենաի որ հիմնավորեք նշելով սկզբնաղբյուրերը


 Ես որոշակի հարցեր էի ուղղել և ակնկալում եմ պատասխան, որից հետո կշարադրեմ իմ պատասխանը: Եթե պատասխան չունեք, շարունակենք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես որոշակի հարցեր էի ուղղել և ակնկալում եմ պատասխան, որից հետո կշարադրեմ իմ պատասխանը: Եթե պատասխան չունեք, շարունակենք:


Նարեկո՛ ջան, Դիվի պատասխանի համար որպես հիմք պետք է հանդես գա քո հիմնավորումը, քանի որ դու ես առաջինը  միտք արտահայտել: Քո գրածը ես էլ եմ կատարյալ տաֆտալոգիա ու լեւոնական պրոպագանդայի արդյունք համարում : Վազգեն Մանուկյանը եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը լրիվ ուրիշ հարթությունների վրա գտնվող մարդիկ են: Լեւոնը նույնպիսի մարդկային արժեքներ ունի, ինչպիսիք որ Սերժն ունի, միայն ինտելեկտով է ավել: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց եղավ, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեծ ինքը հանկարծ աստվածացավ: Կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում:

Հ.Գ. Քաղակականություն բաժնի իմ առաջին գրառումն ա: Էլ չդիմացա, որոշել էի ընդհանրապես էս բաժնում գրառում չանեմ:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Նարեկո՛ ջան, Դիվի պատասխանի համար որպես հիմք պետք է հանդես գա քո հիմնավորումը, քանի որ դու ես առաջինը  միտք արտահայտել: Քո գրածը ես էլ եմ կատարյալ տաֆտալոգիա ու լեւոնական պրոպագանդայի արդյունք համարում : Վազգեն Մանուկյանը եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը լրիվ ուրիշ հարթությունների վրա գտնվող մարդիկ են: Լեւոնը նույնպիսի մարդկային արժեքներ ունի, ինչպիսիք որ Սերժն ունի, միայն ինտելեկտով է ավել: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց եղավ, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեծ ինքը հանկարծ աստվածացավ: Կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Քաղակականություն բաժնի իմ առաջին գրառումն ա: Էլ չդիմացա, որոշել էի ընդհանրապես էս բաժնում գրառում չանեմ:


Փաստերով խոսե'ք, այդ ես պետք է ձեր գրառումները տաֆտալոգիա անվանեմ, քանի որ կոնկրետ նշված չէ, թե գրառմանս այդ ո՞ր մասն է «լևոնական պրոպագանդայի» արդյունք ու ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի: 
Ուրեմն այսպես, «վազգենական պրոպագանդայի» թմբիրի տակ գտնվողներին ևս մեկ անգամ զգուշացնեմ, եթե իրոք ուզում եք ծավալենք քաղաքական նորմալ բանավեճ, խոսե'ք փաստերով: 
 Ես արտահայտել եմ ԻՄ տեսակետը, ՎՄ-ի վերաբերյալ: 
Մի' ժխտեք, որ նրա 1996թ.-ի «Աժ գրոհ» օպերացիան կամա թե ակամա ՆԱԽԱԴԵՊ հանդիսացավ 1999թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության համար: 
Այդ որտե՞ղ կամ ո՞ր մասում եմ գրառմանս մեջ համեմատել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Մանուկյանի անձերը, ի՞նչ հարթության մասին է գնում խոսքը. եթե իմ գրառման մեջ ընդհանրապես այդպիսի զուգահեռներ չեմ տարել: Ուշադիր կարդացե'ք, առանց ավելորդ էմոցիաների, միգուցե հասկանա՞ք:

----------


## Kuk

Մի հարց` Վազգեն Մանուկյանին բաղձալի հարթությունների վրա տեսնողներին. ի՞նչ էր անում 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Գեղամյանից, կամ մյուս` էլի կես տոկոս ձայն ստացածներից: Ի՞նչ էր մտածում, հույս ուներ, որ հաղթելո՞ւ է ընտրություններում:

----------


## dvgray

> Մի' ժխտեք, որ նրա 1996թ.-ի «Աժ գրոհ» օպերացիան կամա թե ակամա ՆԱԽԱԴԵՊ հանդիսացավ 1999թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության համար:


Տաֆտալոգիան հենց այստեղ է: Եթե այդ լոգիկայով գնանք, ապա նախադեպը Գերագույն Խորհուրդի Նախագահ Ոսկանյանի գլուխը Նախագահույթան շենքում աթոռով ջարդելն էր  :Wink: : /կամ նմանատիպ լիքը բաներ Հայոց նորագության պատմությունից/:
Պետք չի կապել իրար ինչ որ բաներ ու դրանց "տրամաբանական շղթա" համարել: Եթե ուզում ես խոսել Վազգենի սխալների մասին, ապա քննարկիր դրանք, այլ ոչ թե տակտիկական այն քայլեր, որոնք արվել են այն ժամանակ դիկտատորի աթոռին նստած /այսինքն չընտրված/ Լևոնի դեմ: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի չես խորանա. ու պնդես որ Լևոնը այն ժամանակ ընտրված էր, իսկ Վազգենի ու Վանոի Մանվելի ծնունդի կասետն  էլ ամերիկացիների նկարած ֆիլմ
Այսքանը:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009), Սամվել (13.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այդ որտե՞ղ կամ ո՞ր մասում եմ գրառմանս մեջ համեմատել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Մանուկյանի անձերը, ի՞նչ հարթության մասին է գնում խոսքը. եթե իմ գրառման մեջ ընդհանրապես այդպիսի զուգահեռներ չեմ տարել: Ուշադիր կարդացե'ք, առանց ավելորդ էմոցիաների, միգուցե հասկանա՞ք:


Դուք ուշադիր կարդացեք, և կնկատեք որ միակ փաստը, որի վրա կառուցել եք Ձեր գրառումը, դա 96 -ին Ազգային Ժողով մուտքն է: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ավելի նյութական է պետք խոսալ  :Wink:

----------


## Nareco

> Տաֆտալոգիան հենց այստեղ է: Եթե այդ լոգիկայով գնանք, ապա նախադեպը Գերագույն Խորհուրդի Նախագահ Ոսկանյանի գլուխը Նախագահույթան շենքում աթոռով ջարդելն էր : /կամ նմանատիպ լիքը բաներ Հայոց նորագության պատմությունից/:
> Պետք չի կապել իրար ինչ որ բաներ ու դրանց "տրամաբանական շղթա" համարել: Եթե ուզում ես խոսել Վազգենի սխալների մասին, ապա քննարկիր դրանք, այլ ոչ թե տակտիկական այն քայլեր, որոնք արվել են այն ժամանակ դիկտատորի աթոռին նստած /այսինքն չընտրված/ Լևոնի դեմ: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի չես խորանա. ու պնդես որ Լևոնը այն ժամանակ ընտրված էր, իսկ Վազգենի ու Վանոի Մանվելի ծնունդի կասետն  էլ ամերիկացիների նկարած ֆիլմ
> Այսքանը:





> Դուք ուշադիր կարդացեք, և կնկատեք որ միակ փաստը, որի վրա կառուցել եք Ձեր գրառումը, դա 96 -ին Ազգային Ժողով մուտքն է: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ ավելի նյութական է պետք խոսալ


Չգիտեմ նախադեպը Ոսկանյանի գլուխ ջարդելն էր, թե մինչ այդ մեկի գլուխը արդեն հասցրել էին ջարդել, բայց որ ԱԺ շենք ոչ մեկ այդպես չէր ներխուժել, դա հաստատ: 
Ի դեպ, ես ոչ մի տեղ չասացի, որ Մանուկյանը տրամաբանական շղթայի մեջ է մտնում հոկտեմբերի 27-ի իրադարձությունների հետ: Ուղղակի փաստեցի, որ ՀՀ նորագույն պատմության մեջ 1996թ. «ԱԺ գրավումը» նախադեպ է հանդիսացել 1999թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ԱԺ ներխուժելու համար: Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: 

 Ես այս թեմայում ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չեմ համեմատել Լևոնի անձը Վազգենի անձի հետ: Թեման կոչվում է *«Վազգեն Մանուկյան»*, հետևում է =>  կարծիք եմ հայտնել ՎՄ քաղաքական գործչի մասին: Այնպես որ Լևոնի տակտիկական քայլերի, ընտրված կամ չընտրված լինելու, «Դոլբի Դիջիտալի» հարցադրումները համարում եմ անտեղի և դրանք չեմ պատրաստվում ինչ որ կերպ մեկնաբանել, քանի որ դրանք ընդհանրապես թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Փաստերով խոսե'ք, այդ ես պետք է ձեր գրառումները տաֆտալոգիա անվանեմ, քանի որ կոնկրետ նշված չէ, թե գրառմանս այդ ո՞ր մասն է «լևոնական պրոպագանդայի» արդյունք ու ոչ մի հիմնավորում չունի:


Դիվը նշել էր, թե որ գրառմանդ, որ մասն է տաֆտալոգիա, ամեն դեպքում պատասխանի կոնտեքստից էլ էր ենթադրվում: Ես էլ ասեցի որ համաձայն եմ իր հետ: Խոսքը հենց այն մտքի մասին է, որը այս գրառման մեջ էլ էիր նշել, ահա այն.



> Մի' ժխտեք, որ նրա 1996թ.-ի «Աժ գրոհ» օպերացիան կամա թե ակամա ՆԱԽԱԴԵՊ հանդիսացավ 1999թ.-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործության համար:





> Ուրեմն այսպես, *«վազգենական պրոպագանդայի» թմբիրի տակ գտնվողներին* ևս մեկ անգամ զգուշացնեմ, եթե իրոք ուզում եք ծավալենք քաղաքական նորմալ բանավեճ, խոսե'ք փաստերով:


Ես ընդհանրապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի պրոպագանդան չեմ լսել:



> Ես արտահայտել եմ ԻՄ տեսակետը, ՎՄ-ի վերաբերյալ: 
> Այդ որտե՞ղ կամ ո՞ր մասում եմ գրառմանս մեջ համեմատել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու Մանուկյանի անձերը, ի՞նչ հարթության մասին է գնում խոսքը. եթե իմ գրառման մեջ ընդհանրապես այդպիսի զուգահեռներ չեմ տարել:


Քո արտահայտած միտքը ԼՏՊ այլ հետեւորդներից էլ եմ լսեմ, դրա համա էլ զուգահեռներ տարա:



> Ուշադիր կարդացե'ք, առանց ավելորդ էմոցիաների, միգուցե հասկանա՞ք:


Ի՞նչ հասկանանք

----------


## Chuk

> Տաֆտալոգիան հենց այստեղ է: Եթե այդ լոգիկայով գնանք, ապա նախադեպը Գերագույն Խորհուրդի Նախագահ Ոսկանյանի գլուխը Նախագահույթան շենքում աթոռով ջարդելն էր : /կամ նմանատիպ լիքը բաներ Հայոց նորագության պատմությունից/:
> Պետք չի կապել իրար ինչ որ բաներ ու դրանց "տրամաբանական շղթա" համարել: Եթե ուզում ես խոսել Վազգենի սխալների մասին, ապա քննարկիր դրանք, այլ ոչ թե տակտիկական այն քայլեր, որոնք արվել են այն ժամանակ դիկտատորի աթոռին նստած /այսինքն չընտրված/ Լևոնի դեմ: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի չես խորանա. ու պնդես որ Լևոնը այն ժամանակ ընտրված էր, իսկ Վազգենի ու Վանոի Մանվելի ծնունդի կասետն  էլ ամերիկացիների նկարած ֆիլմ
> Այսքանը:


Իհարկե պետք է կապել Դիվի ջան, որ չկապես, ամեն ինչը սխալ կպատկերացնես:
Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իմ համար ազնիվ, հայրենասեր մարդ է, ով չափից ավելի նարգիզ է, որպեսզի իր գործողությունների ժամանակ հաշվի առնի երկրի շահերը: Դրա գագաթնակետը եղավ, անշուշտ, 96 թվականին նախագահականի գրավումը, որը գցեց ժողովրդի հարգանքը պետական ինստիտուտների, այլ ոչ կառավարության անդամների նկատմամբ: Ահա սա է հիմիկավ շարժման ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շատ մեծ տարբերությունը: Շարժման արդյունքում հեղինակազրկվում են Բազազ-մազազները, Մուկ ու Այծերը, բայց ոչ պետական ինստիտուտները, քանի որ հարգանք դրսևորվում է նույն Ազգային Ժողով հասկացության (ոչ թե ներկայիս նրա կազմի), նույն ոստիկանություն հասկացության (ոչ թե ներկայիս գործելաոճի) և այլ պետական կառույցների նկատմամբ: Ու տաֆտալոգիան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հենց ձերն է, որ չեք տեսնում երկու «պայքարների» տարբերությունը... ասենք ինձ քո տեսակետը հայտնի է, դու հիմա էլ մեծ հաճույքով կհարձակվեիր Ազգային Ժողովի կամ նախագահականի վրա, ուղղակի դա հակապետական գործունեություն է էլի, ու իմ գնահատմամբ ծայրահեղականի մոտեցում: Իսկ ցանկացած ծայրահեղություն մեծ արատ է:

----------

Nareco (13.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի հարց` Վազգեն Մանուկյանին բաղձալի հարթությունների վրա տեսնողներին. ի՞նչ էր անում 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Գեղամյանից, կամ մյուս` էլի կես տոկոս ձայն ստացածներից: Ի՞նչ էր մտածում, հույս ուներ, որ հաղթելո՞ւ է ընտրություններում:


Շատ բաներով է տարբերվում, որոնցից ամենակարեւորները թերեւս իր վարքի պատճառներն ու նպատակներն են:

----------


## Nareco

> Դիվը նշել էր, թե որ գրառմանդ, որ մասն է տաֆտալոգիա, ամեն դեպքում պատասխանի կոնտեքստից էլ էր ենթադրվում: Ես էլ ասեցի որ համաձայն եմ իր հետ: Խոսքը հենց այն մտքի մասին է, որը այս գրառման մեջ էլ էիր նշել, ահա այն.
>  Ես ընդհանրապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի պրոպագանդան չեմ լսել:
>  Քո արտահայտած միտքը ԼՏՊ այլ հետեւորդներից էլ եմ լսեմ, դրա համա էլ զուգահեռներ տարա:
> Ի՞նչ հասկանանք


Եթե ես ունեմ ընդդիմադիր հայացքներ, դա չի նշանակում, որ ինչ որ մեկի հետևորդներից եմ: 

Խոսե'ք կոնկրետ մինչ 1996թ. «Աժ գրավումը», այն որևէ մեկը գրավե՞լ է: 
1999թ.-ին «գրավել են» 2-րդ անգամ, այսինքն 1996թ.-ի դեպքերը դարձել են ՆԱԽԱԴԵՊ: 
Կարող ե՞ք ապացուցել, որ նախադեպ չէ: 
Այստեղ Մանուկյանի անձը այս նախադեպի հետ կապ ունի այնքանով, որքանով որ նա էր այդ 96-յան շարժման ղեկավարը և չկարողացավ կամ չուզեց հանդարտեցնել կրքերը:

----------


## Nareco

> Շատ բաներով է տարբերվում, որոնցից ամենակարեւորները թերեւս իր վարքի պատճառներն ու նպատակներն են:


Մի փոքր կմանրամասնեի՞ր:
Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «վարքի պատճառներ»:

----------


## Ambrosine

> սենց լոգիկայով որ գնանք, ապա Լևոնն ու Շարժումն էլ շատ մեծ վնաս հասցրեց բազմաթիվ պետական "բաների" //:
> չի կարելի էսքան տաֆտալոգիկ բաներ ասել: ինչ է, եթե էն ժամանակվա շարժումը ղեկավարում էր Վազգենը, ուրեմն դա պետական շահերին դեմ էր, իսկ եթե հիմա Լևոնն է, ուրեմն պետական շահերին կողմ է:


Դիվ, տաֆտալոգիա է, թե ինչ է, ճշմարտություն է  :Smile: 
Լավ, թողնենք 96 թիվը, 2008-ի իր արածը արած չէր. կարող ա սրա հետ էլ համաձայն չես?

----------


## Kuk

> Մի փոքր կմանրամասնեի՞ր:
> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «վարքի պատճառներ»:


Էս հարցին պատասխանելուց բացի, խնդրում եմ, պատասխանես նաև այն հարցերին, որոնց չես պատասխանել նախկին գրառմանս մեջ. ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անունը վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ քվեաթերթիկի մեջ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իհարկե պետք է կապել Դիվի ջան, որ չկապես, ամեն ինչը սխալ կպատկերացնես:
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իմ համար ազնիվ, հայրենասեր մարդ է, ով չափից ավելի նարգիզ է, որպեսզի իր գործողությունների ժամանակ հաշվի առնի երկրի շահերը: Դրա գագաթնակետը եղավ, անշուշտ, 96 թվականին նախագահականի գրավումը, որը գցեց ժողովրդի հարգանքը պետական ինստիտուտների, այլ ոչ կառավարության անդամների նկատմամբ: Ահա սա է հիմիկավ շարժման ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի շատ մեծ տարբերությունը: Շարժման արդյունքում հեղինակազրկվում են Բազազ-մազազները, Մուկ ու Այծերը, բայց ոչ պետական ինստիտուտները, քանի որ հարգանք դրսևորվում է նույն Ազգային Ժողով հասկացության (ոչ թե ներկայիս նրա կազմի), նույն ոստիկանություն հասկացության (ոչ թե ներկայիս գործելաոճի) և այլ պետական կառույցների նկատմամբ: Ու տաֆտալոգիան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, հենց ձերն է, որ չեք տեսնում երկու «պայքարների» տարբերությունը... ասենք ինձ քո տեսակետը հայտնի է, դու հիմա էլ մեծ հաճույքով կհարձակվեիր Ազգային Ժողովի կամ նախագահականի վրա, ուղղակի դա հակապետական գործունեություն է էլի, ու իմ գնահատմամբ ծայրահեղականի մոտեցում: Իսկ ցանկացած ծայրահեղություն մեծ արատ է:


Արտ տենց որ վերցնենք պետական ինստիտուտի ամենամեծ հեղինակազրկումը 96ի խայտառակ ընտրություններն էին...  :Wink: 



> Խոսե'ք կոնկրետ մինչ 1996թ. «Աժ գրավումը», այն որևէ մեկը գրավե՞լ է: 
> 1999թ.-ին «գրավել են» 2-րդ անգամ, այսինքն 1996թ.-ի դեպքերը դարձել են ՆԱԽԱԴԵՊ: 
> Կարող ե՞ք ապացուցել, որ նախադեպ չէ: 
> Այստեղ Մանուկյանի անձը այս նախադեպի հետ կապ ունի այնքանով, որքանով որ նա էր այդ 96-յան շարժման ղեկավարը և չկարողացավ կամ չուզեց հանդարտեցնել կրքերը:


Ապեր տենց որ վերցնենք կարանք ասենք Ղարաբաղյան ազատամարտի նախադեպ համարենք ինչոր ասնեք Հայ ու Ադրբեջանցի հարևանների կռիվ ասենք պաձյեզդի մաքրության համար... 

Ասածս էնա որ նախադեպ կոչվածը իրա հաջորդի /կամ չգիտեմ ոնցա կոչվում երևի հետևանք/ հետևանքի հետ պետքա տրամաբանական կապ ունենա... իսկ քո ասած կապը ճիշտն ասած տրամաբանական չի  :Smile: 

Այսինքն ինչ որ ժողովորւդը կոտրել էր ԱԺ դարպասը.. ուրեմն էտ էն նախադեպն էր որ Քոչը կազմակերպեց 27յան սպանդը "ազատություն" ստանալու համար  :Shok: 

Վաբշե Ո՞վ էր ու Ո՞ւր էր Քոչը 96 թվին.. սկի Հայաստանի հանրապետության քաղաքացի չէր... լավ էլի... վաբշե իրար հետ կապված չէին...

Այլ հարցա որ ժողովրդի միջոցով ագրեսիա կիրառելը ստիպում է բռնապետներին իրենց բռնություններին արդարացում գտնել... 

Այս մտքի հետ համաձայնեմ բան չունեմ ասելու... Վազգենի կողմից կոպիտ սխալ էր Ժողովրդի միջոցով փորձել ուժով ինչոր բան անել...  :Ok: 




> Էս հարցին պատասխանելուց բացի, խնդրում եմ, պատասխանես նաև այն հարցերին, որոնց չես պատասխանել նախկին գրառմանս մեջ. ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անունը վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ քվեաթերթիկի մեջ:


Արթ .. իրա Լևոնին չմիանալը չեմ կարծում որ նեղացկոտության հետևանքա...

Իրա նման Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մի մեծ մասն էլ Լևոնին չի միանում.. հենց մենակ պատճառաբանելով որ իրա ստեղծածի պտուղներնա ճաշակում... այսինքն 96ի խայտառակ ընտրությունները /մենակ չասեք ինքը չի կազմակերպել, ավելի վատ որ ինքը երկրի գլխավոր հրամանատար լինելով էնքան չի եղել որ էտ խայտառակությունը թույլ չտար/ ու Էտ մարդկանց ինչոր տեղ մեղադրելու չի.. որովհետև տեսել են Լևոնի կառավարման ժամանակ իրա կողմից էլ բռնապետություն կամ թուլություն, որը ավելի վատ է... ու չեն կարում ընդունեն որ իրան հետ բերելով անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ չենք ընկնի... 

Նույնն էլ Վազգենը շատ հավանականա որ պարզապես մտեծելա ու եկել էն եզրակացության որ Լևոնին միանալը Հայաստանը կգցի անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ...

Ու էտ տոկոսներին ես էտքան էլ չեմ հավատում... տոկոսներին որ Նայենք Սերժն էլ 50 տոկոիսց ավելա հավաքել .. բայց դե հո տենց չի...

Այլ հարցա որ Սերժի հաշվին են հաշվվել նաև շատ շատերի.. ու հենց Նույն Վազգենի ձայները /ճիշտն ասած դրանում կասկած անգամ չունեմ/ բայց կարաք համարեք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք.. բայց դե իմ դիտարկմամբ.. գոնե եռյակի մեջ կլիներ Վազգենը..

ՈՒ հենց Սերժի տեղը... Այլ հարցա որ իրա Թուլությունն էլ էնքանովա որ չի կարեցել իրա ձեներին էս էլ որերորդ անգամա տեր կանգնի... 

Բայց դե չմիանալը մեղադրելու չի...

----------


## Elmo

> Էս հարցին պատասխանելուց բացի, խնդրում եմ, պատասխանես նաև այն հարցերին, որոնց չես պատասխանել նախկին գրառմանս մեջ. ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անունը վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ քվեաթերթիկի մեջ:


ես ասե՞մ
ձայն էր փոշիացնում

----------

Kuk (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ տենց որ վերցնենք պետական ինստիտուտի ամենամեծ հեղինակազրկումը 96ի խայտառակ ընտրություններն էին...


Ամենամեծը չէր Սամ ջան, բայց իսկապես շատ բացասական անդրադարձավ: Գրառմանդ մնացած մասը չեմ կարդացել, էսքանից խոսեմ: Ուղղակի սենց բան կա, եթե որոշել ես էս խնդիրն էլ նայես, ուրեմն պիտի համակողմանի նայես: Հասկանաս, թե ի՞նչ էր կատարվել, նույն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր կուսակցությունով ու դաշնակները 94-ից ոնց էին խարխլում պետության հիմքերը, պետք ա հաշվի առնես, որ իրանց կողմից էլ են խախտումներ եղել և այլն: Թե չէ իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, էդ ընտրություններում կեղծիքները բացասական անդրադարձան երկրի վրա, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմության հակապետական գործողությունները (մասնավորապես նույն ԱԺ-ի շենքի գրավումը, պետական այրերի ծեծումը): Ու հիմա կարող ա ֆռաս ու ասես, որ հետո էլ ԱԺ-ում Արշակ Սադոյանին ծեծեցին ու դա էլ բացասական ազդեց ու քո հետ կհամաձայնեմ: Բայց էլի համեմատության մեջ դրա դերը քիչ կլինի: Բացի էդ մատնացույց կանեմ, թե հիմա որտեղ են էդ ծեծողները (իշխանության մեջ): Էնպես որ արի համակողմանի նայենք, նոր խոսենք  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ամենամեծը չէր Սամ ջան, բայց իսկապես շատ բացասական անդրադարձավ: Գրառմանդ մնացած մասը չեմ կարդացել, էսքանից խոսեմ: Ուղղակի սենց բան կա, եթե որոշել ես էս խնդիրն էլ նայես, ուրեմն պիտի համակողմանի նայես: Հասկանաս, թե ի՞նչ էր կատարվել, նույն Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իր կուսակցությունով ու դաշնակները 94-ից ոնց էին խարխլում պետության հիմքերը, պետք ա հաշվի առնես, որ իրանց կողմից էլ են խախտումներ եղել և այլն: Թե չէ իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, էդ ընտրություններում կեղծիքները բացասական անդրադարձան երկրի վրա, բայց ոչ էնքան, ինչքան այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմության հակապետական գործողությունները (մասնավորապես նույն ԱԺ-ի շենքի գրավումը, պետական այրերի ծեծումը): Ու հիմա կարող ա ֆռաս ու ասես, որ հետո էլ ԱԺ-ում Արշակ Սադոյանին ծեծեցին ու դա էլ բացասական ազդեց ու քո հետ կհամաձայնեմ: Բայց էլի համեմատության մեջ դրա դերը քիչ կլինի: Բացի էդ մատնացույց կանեմ, թե հիմա որտեղ են էդ ծեծողները (իշխանության մեջ): Էնպես որ արի համակողմանի նայենք, նոր խոսենք


Գրառումս լրիվ կարդա... իրականումես բավականին համակողմանի եմ նայում...

Իհարկե ամենինչ չի որ գիտեմ... էտ տարիներին դեռ շաԷտ փոքր եմ եղել որ քաղաքակությունից բան հասկանայի... Բայց դե իմ իմացածների վրա կարծում եմ կարողանում եմ քիչ թե շատ համակողմանի հետևություններ անեմ

----------


## Chuk

> Գրառումս լրիվ կարդա... իրականումես բավականին համակողմանի եմ նայում...
> 
> Իհարկե ամենինչ չի որ գիտեմ... էտ տարիներին դեռ շաԷտ փոքր եմ եղել որ քաղաքակությունից բան հասկանայի... Բայց դե իմ իմացածների վրա կարծում եմ կարողանում եմ քիչ թե շատ համակողմանի հետևություններ անեմ


Կարդացի Սամ ջան:
Ասածս շարունակում եմ կրկնել:
Ու նաև էն եմ կրկնում, որ ԱԺ շենքը գրավելը նախադեպ դարձավ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի համար, քանի որ հենց դրա արդյունքում պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ հարգանքը կորավ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարդացի Սամ ջան:
> Ասածս շարունակում եմ կրկնել:
> Ու նաև էն եմ կրկնում, որ ԱԺ շենքը գրավելը նախադեպ դարձավ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի համար, քանի որ հենց դրա արդյունքում պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ հարգանքը կորավ:


Ես էլ շարունակում եմ կրկնել որ Հարգանքը ու Հույսը կորել էր դրանից մի քիչ ավելի շուտ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ շարունակում եմ կրկնել որ Հարգանքը ու Հույսը կորել էր դրանից մի քիչ ավելի շուտ


Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ քո ասած հարգանքը այլ հարգանք է, ոչ թե պետական ինստիտուտի նկատմամբ, հույսն էլ կորցրել էին տվել, ոչ թե կորել էր, էլի նույն Մանուկյանները ու դաշնակները: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ նախ հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ եմ ասում, նոր պատասխանել:

Պետական ինստիտուտ հասկացությունը ու պետության տվյալ պահի ներկայացուցիչ հասկացությունները իրարից էապես տարբերվող բաներ են Սամ ջան: Մի խառնի իրար:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ .. իրա Լևոնին չմիանալը չեմ կարծում որ նեղացկոտության հետևանքա...
> 
> Իրա նման *Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մի մեծ մասն էլ Լևոնին չի միանում*.. հենց մենակ պատճառաբանելով որ իրա ստեղծածի պտուղներնա ճաշակում... այսինքն 96ի խայտառակ ընտրությունները /մենակ չասեք ինքը չի կազմակերպել, ավելի վատ որ ինքը երկրի գլխավոր հրամանատար լինելով էնքան չի եղել որ էտ խայտառակությունը թույլ չտար/ ու Էտ մարդկանց ինչոր տեղ մեղադրելու չի.. որովհետև տեսել են Լևոնի կառավարման ժամանակ իրա կողմից էլ բռնապետություն կամ թուլություն, որը ավելի վատ է... ու չեն կարում ընդունեն որ իրան հետ բերելով անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ չենք ընկնի... 
> 
> Նույնն էլ Վազգենը շատ հավանականա որ պարզապես մտեծելա ու եկել էն եզրակացության որ Լևոնին միանալը Հայաստանը կգցի անվերջ ցիկլի մեջ...
> 
> Ու էտ տոկոսներին ես էտքան էլ չեմ հավատում... տոկոսներին որ Նայենք Սերժն էլ 50 տոկոիսց ավելա հավաքել .. բայց դե հո տենց չի...
> 
> Այլ հարցա որ Սերժի հաշվին են հաշվվել նաև շատ շատերի.. ու հենց Նույն Վազգենի ձայները /ճիշտն ասած դրանում կասկած անգամ չունեմ/ բայց կարաք համարեք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք.. բայց դե իմ դիտարկմամբ.. գոնե եռյակի մեջ կլիներ Վազգենը..
> ...


Սամ, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմն ա, դա փաստ ա, արի չվիճենք էս հարցի շուրջ, ընդունի, անցնենք առաջ :Wink: 
96-ի ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, համաձայն եմ: Այստեղ երկու կարծիք ունեմ. երբեք և ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի կեղծել ընտրությունները, չի կարելի բռնանալ ժողովրդի կամքին, դա հակաժողովրդական է, անընդունելի է, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ: Իմ կարծիքով դա կարող էր վատ հետևանքներ ունենալ: Նրա` 96-ի գործելաոճը ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստացել, անիմաստ հարձակում պետական մի կառույցի վրա, որի հնարավոր գրավվումը ոչ մի դրական նախադրյալ չէր ստեղծելու. ընդհակառակը` ենթադրում էր վիրավորներ, բանտարկյալներ, հետապնդվողներ, և բարեբախտաբար, այդ ժամանակ իշխանության ղեկը եղել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ձեռքում, չեն կրակել ժողովրդի վրա: Մի պահ պատկերացրու, եթե այսօրվա իշխանությունների օրոք նման գրոհ կազմակերպվեր, ինչպիսի հետևանքներ կլիներ: Իսկ այն վարկածը, որ Լևոնը թույլ է եղել, ամբողջովին չի տիրապետել իրավիճակին, դրանց համար կան հնարավոր հանգամանքներ, որոնք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի շրջանակներում են. երեք տարի համաժողովրդական հուժկու ընդվզում, այնուհետև պատերազմ, նոր ձևավորված պետություն, կադրերի խնդիր, այս ամենը միաժամանակ լուծելը, կարծում եմ` հեշտ գործ չէ, և այդ գործում կատարելության հասնելը նույնպես հեշտ չէ: Բայց խոսել Լևոնի թուլության մասին, երբ խոսքը գնում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործողությւոնների մասին, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում. Լևոնը, իր կողքին ունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, երեք տարի պայքարի լիդերի դերը ստանձնած ժողովրդի հետ միասին հասավ իր նպատակի իրագործմանը. անկախացավ Հայաստանը: Հուսով եմ` այս անգամ ևս մինչև վերջ կպայքարի, առայժմ կասկածի տեղիք չի տվել: Իսկ ի՞նչ արեց Վազգենը: 96-ին փասս, 2008-ին` ավելի շուտ փասս, կամ ավելի հստակ` նույնիսկ խաղի մեջ չմտավ: Իր չնչին տոկոսով կորավ, իմաստը ո՞րն էր: Համաձայն եմ` գողացել են, բոլորից են գողացել, բայց պայքարողը` ուժեղը, պայքարում է, համակերպվողը` թույլը, համակերպվում:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց խոսել Լևոնի թուլության մասին, երբ խոսքը գնում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործողությւոնների մասին, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում. Լևոնը, իր կողքին ունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, երեք տարի պայքարի լիդերի դերը ստանձնած ժողովրդի հետ միասին հասավ իր նպատակի իրագործմանը. անկախացավ Հայաստանը:


Իսկ Վազգենն էլ էդ ժամանակ բազմոցին նստած թեյ է՞ր խմում  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ Վազգենն էլ էդ ժամանակ բազմոցին նստած թեյ է՞ր խմում


Չէ իհարկե, բայց այ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեից միակ Վազգենն էր, որ էս անգամ այս կամ այն կերպ չաջակցեց համաժողովրդական շարժմանը  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ Վազգենն էլ էդ ժամանակ բազմոցին նստած թեյ է՞ր խմում


Ես չեմ համեմատի նրանց դերերը: Առաջնորդը եղել է Լևոնը: Հանրաքվեի արդյունքները եղել են Լևոնի օգտին: Թող լիներ Վազգենի անունը, ինո՞ւ չկար, ինչո՞ւ էր Լևոնինը: Որովհետև շարժման առաջին դեմքը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար հենց Լևոնն է դարձել նորաստեղծ պետության առաջին դեմքը:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ իհարկե, բայց այ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեից միակ Վազգենն էր, որ էս անգամ այս կամ այն կերպ չաջակցեց համաժողովրդական շարժմանը


Ինչն էլ կասկածի տեղիք է տալիս, որ դեռ այն տարիներից նրա նպատակներն այլ են եղել` լինել Հ.Հ. առաջին դեմքը գոնե մեկ րոպե: Ակամա հիշեցի հայտնի անեկդոտը`
-Վազգենչիկ ջան, որ մեծանաս ի՞նչ ես դառնալու:
-Նախագահի թեկնածու :Baby:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, եկեք 96 թիվը թողնենք մի կողմ էլի: Այդ շրջանում ոչ մեկ, նույնը նաև Լևոնը և իր շրջապատը չեն ունեցել գաղափար պետական իշխանության ու մնացած այլ բաների մասին, իսկ ժողովուրդը չի իմացել, թե ինչ է քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, չի եղել քաղաքական միտք, մնաց թե իմանային, թե պետք է հարգել պետական կառույցը:

Հիմա ուրիշ է. նախ ասպարեզ են գալիս երիտասարդ ուժեր, որոնք քաջատեղյակ են փոլիթիք սայնսից, մեծացել են ազատ, անկաշկանդ, հետո էլ հետ է եկել մի ուժ, որը համոզված եմ, որ այն ժամանակվա չկայացած ուժը չէ. սա արդեն բավականին հղկված ուժ է, որի հետ էլ կապում ենք մեր հույսերը. քննարկեք հիմիկվա դեպքերն ու զարգացումները

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չէ իհարկե, բայց այ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, որ Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեից միակ Վազգենն էր, որ էս անգամ այս կամ այն կերպ չաջակցեց համաժողովրդական շարժմանը


Իսկ Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը աջակցե՞ց  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> քննարկեք հիմիկվա դեպքերն ու զարգացումները


Եթե պատրաստվում ենք խոսել ներկայից, ապա պետք է անհապաղ լքենք այս թեման:

----------


## Հրատացի

.


> Ես չեմ համեմատի նրանց դերերը: Առաջնորդը եղել է Լևոնը: Հանրաքվեի արդյունքները եղել են Լևոնի օգտին: Թող լիներ Վազգենի անունը, ինո՞ւ չկար, ինչո՞ւ էր Լևոնինը: Որովհետև շարժման առաջին դեմքը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար հենց Լևոնն է դարձել նորաստեղծ պետության առաջին դեմքը:


Հանրաքվեի արդյունքը Հայաստանի օգտին էր,այլ ոչ թե  ինչ որ անհատի:Խոսելով Վազգենի մասին եկեք չմոռանանք որ Վազգենը մի համաժողվրդական շարժում էլ ինքը կազմակերպեց:Եվ Լևոնը այդ ժամանակ գրեթե նույնն արեց ինչ մարտի մեկին սերժը:Ուղակի Վազգենը հասկացավ որ հետագա պայքարը լինելու է արյան գնով և գտավ որ պետք չէ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե պատրաստվում ենք խոսել ներկայից, ապա պետք է անհապաղ լքենք այս թեման:


Ես էլ էի ուզում գրեի, որ պետք է ուղղակի լքել այս թեման
Դուք վկայակոչում եք դեմոկրատական արժեքները մի ժամանակի համար, երբ դրանք խորթ էին նույնիսկ կառավարող վերնախավի համար. ուղղակի չկար պատկերացում այդ մասին, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես չեմ համեմատի նրանց դերերը: Առաջնորդը եղել է Լևոնը: Հանրաքվեի արդյունքները եղել են Լևոնի օգտին: Թող լիներ Վազգենի անունը, ինո՞ւ չկար, ինչո՞ւ էր Լևոնինը: Որովհետև շարժման առաջին դեմքը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար հենց Լևոնն է դարձել նորաստեղծ պետության առաջին դեմքը:


Էդ քո ասած 90-ականների սկզբին էին: Մի փոքր ավելի ուշ՝ 95-96-ին, փորձիր համեմատել Վազգենի ռեյտինգը ժողովրդի շրջանում ու Լևոնինը:

Ներկա պահին ակնհայտ է, որ Լևոնը մի մեծ քանակությամբ ընտրազանգված ունի, իսկ Վազգենը գրեթե չունի: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը թույլ քաղաքական գործիչ է եղել: 
Ղարաբաղ Կոմիտեն թիմ է եղել, ու դեռ պարզ չի առանց Վազգենի ՀՀՇ-ն (այդ թվում նաև Լևոնը) կհաղթեր, թե՝ ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> . 
> Հանրաքվեի արդյունքը Հայաստանի օգտին էր,այլ ոչ թե  ինչ որ անհատի:Խոսելով Վազգենի մասին եկեք չմոռանանք որ Վազգենը մի համաժողվրդական շարժում էլ ինքը կազմակերպեց:Եվ Լևոնը այդ ժամանակ գրեթե նույնն արեց ինչ մարտի մեկին սերժը:Ուղակի Վազգենը հասկացավ որ հետագա պայքարը լինելու է արյան գնով և գտավ որ պետք չէ


REn005 ջան, բայց ընդունի, որ տարբերություն կար: Էն ժամանակ զոհեր չեղան

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը Լևոնի կողմն ա, դա փաստ ա, արի չվիճենք էս հարցի շուրջ, ընդունի, անցնենք առաջ


Ընդունում եմ... մի վերապահումով.. ժողովրդի մեծ մասը՝ որի մեջ մտնում եմ նաև ես, Լևոնի կողմի չի... ուղակի Ժողովրդի կողմնա ու անարդարություններին դեմա...ու թքած Լևոնի վրա... Վազգենը լիներ իրա կողմը կլինեի... այսինքն կողմը լինելը ինքնստիքյանա ստացվումմ որովհետև պայքարում են/եմ ոչ թե Լևոնի այլ Հայաստանի ապագայի համար... Իմ ու իմ երեխաների Բարորության համար... 

Էս համարում եմ կարևոր շեշտել որ ինչոր մեկի մոտ թյուրիմացություն չառաջանա... 



> 96-ի ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, համաձայն եմ: Այստեղ երկու կարծիք ունեմ. երբեք և ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի կեղծել ընտրությունները, չի կարելի բռնանալ ժողովրդի կամքին, դա հակաժողովրդական է, անընդունելի է, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ: Իմ կարծիքով դա կարող էր վատ հետևանքներ ունենալ: Նրա` 96-ի գործելաոճը ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստացել, անիմաստ հարձակում պետական մի կառույցի վրա, որի հնարավոր գրավվումը ոչ մի դրական նախադրյալ չէր ստեղծելու. ընդհակառակը` ենթադրում էր վիրավորներ, բանտարկյալներ, հետապնդվողներ, և բարեբախտաբար, այդ ժամանակ իշխանության ղեկը եղել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ձեռքում, չեն կրակել ժողովրդի վրա: Մի պահ պատկերացրու, եթե այսօրվա իշխանությունների օրոք նման գրոհ կազմակերպվեր, ինչպիսի հետևանքներ կլիներ:


Չէ մի րոպե... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ 96ը ցույցա տվել որ կարելիա կեղծել ու անցկացնել.. 
Այսինքն կեղծելով մնալ նախագահ կամ ընտրվել... ու 98ն էլ հետը /չնայած իրականում որ ճիշտն ասեմ ստեղ մի քիչ կասկածում եմ Քոչը ընտրվելա թե կեղծել են/ բայց դե ավելի հակված եմ Կեղծել են տարբերակին... 

Իսկ եթե ընտրվեր թեքուզ թույլ կամ չգիտեմինչ.. բայց ԸՆՏՐՎԵր.. հետո էլ իրա ասածները չաներ իրան էլ հանեինք տռաս ու ուրիշ մեկին ընտրեինք.. վերջիվերջո մի հատ նորմալ մարդ մեզ էլ ռաստ կգար... 
Ընենց որ չեմ ընդունում էն տեսակետը որ ավելի լավ որ Վազգենին կեղծին չընտրվեց... 



> Իսկ այն վարկածը, որ Լևոնը թույլ է եղել, ամբողջովին չի տիրապետել իրավիճակին, դրանց համար կան հնարավոր հանգամանքներ, որոնք իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի շրջանակներում են. երեք տարի համաժողովրդական հուժկու ընդվզում, այնուհետև պատերազմ, նոր ձևավորված պետություն, կադրերի խնդիր, այս ամենը միաժամանակ լուծելը, կարծում եմ` հեշտ գործ չէ, և այդ գործում կատարելության հասնելը նույնպես հեշտ չէ: Բայց խոսել Լևոնի թուլության մասին, երբ խոսքը գնում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործողությւոնների մասին, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում.


Արտ իրա թուլությունը մի վարկածն է ընդամենը 96յան խայտառակության... 

Իսկ եթե էտքան ուժեղա որ արելա.. ու ինքնա արել ինքնա կեղծել ուրեմն գոնե հույս ունեմ որ հիմա մտքինը նույնը կրկնելը չի որովհետև մյուս անգամ իրա գլուխը ջարդողները ես ու դու կլինենք... 



> Լևոնը, իր կողքին ունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, երեք տարի պայքարի լիդերի դերը ստանձնած ժողովրդի հետ միասին հասավ իր նպատակի իրագործմանը. անկախացավ Հայաստանը: Հուսով եմ` այս անգամ ևս մինչև վերջ կպայքարի, առայժմ կասկածի տեղիք չի տվել: Իսկ ի՞նչ արեց Վազգենը: 96-ին փասս, 2008-ին` ավելի շուտ փասս, կամ ավելի հստակ` նույնիսկ խաղի մեջ չմտավ: Իր չնչին տոկոսով կորավ, իմաստը ո՞րն էր: Համաձայն եմ` գողացել են, բոլորից են գողացել, բայց պայքարողը` ուժեղը, պայքարում է, համակերպվողը` թույլը, համակերպվում:


Հա բան չունեմ ասելու... Վազգենը վեչնի Փասսա գնում.. դաժը եթե ձեռը Ռոյալ ֆլեշա լինում... կամ էլ ընենցա իրան պահում որ սաղ ջոգում են ինչն ինչոցա ու էլի ոչմի բանի չի հասնում /էս օրինակը ցույցա տալիս որ էտ մարդը չգիտի հստակ մեխանիզմներ իրեն ընդձեռնված վստահությանը տեր կանգնելու/ բայց դե էտ չի նշանակում որ վատնա... ուղակի թույլա ու 2008ից հետո ես էլ համոզվեցի որ Պետության ղեկին կանգնելու համար թերևս շատ թույլա... 

Իսկ Լևոնի մասով կասեմ որ Հուսով եմ կհասնենք նրան որ ՄԵՆՔ կընտրենք մեր նախագահին.. ուզումա Լևոնը չլինի սերժը լինի.. մենակ իմանանք մենք ենք ընտրել... ու ինքն էլ իմանա որ իրան լավ չպահի ինքն էլ Ռեշոտկով արև կտենա էտքան բան...

Համենայն դեպս տենց եմ տենում պետության կայացումը...  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Հանրաքվեի արդյունքը Հայաստանի օգտին էր,այլ ոչ թե  ինչ որ անհատի:Խոսելով Վազգենի մասին եկեք չմոռանանք որ Վազգենը մի համաժողվրդական շարժում էլ ինքը կազմակերպեց:Եվ Լևոնը այդ ժամանակ գրեթե նույնն արեց ինչ մարտի մեկին սերժը:Ուղակի Վազգենը հասկացավ որ հետագա պայքարը լինելու է արյան գնով և գտավ որ պետք չէ


Իհարկե Լևոնի` նախագահ լինելը Հայաստանի օգտին էր, ես հակառա՞կն եմ ասել: Լիդերը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար, հանրաքվեի դրական արդյունքի դեպքում հենց Լևոնը պետք է ստանձներ նախագահի պաշտոնը: 96-ին, երբ Լևոնն էր իշխանության, չի՛ եղել զոհ, չկա, մեկը վերջերս այս ֆորումում ասեց, որ եղել է, ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացավ հիմնավորել: Հիմնավորե՛ք, փաստեր բերեք: Մարտի մեկին գնդակահարվել են ցուցարարները, 96-ին` ոչ: Իսկ Վազգենը, եթե հասկանար, թե ինչ է նշանակում արյուն, եթե չցանկանար դա, կոչ չէր անի գրոհել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Յուրքանչյուր նման գրոհ զոհեր և վիրավորներ է ենթադրում, բայց 96-ին զոհեր չեղան: Բայց եթե իշխանության ղեկին էլ լիներ Վազգենի նման մտածող մեկը, դա կլիներ Հայ ազգի ոչնչացումը: Նա էլ զորքին կհրամայեր հարձակվել և ջարդել ժողովրդին այնպես, ինչպես ժողովուրդը ջարդում էր ԱԺ-ն:

----------


## Հրատացի

> REn005 ջան, բայց ընդունի, որ տարբերություն կար: Էն ժամանակ զոհեր չեղան


Ընդունում եմ :Բայց դա խոսում է ավելի շատ Վազգենի օգտին քան Լևոնի:Վազգենը կանգնացրեց  ժողովրդին,չթողեց որ զոհ լինի,Լևոնը չկարողացավ այդ անել:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը աջակցե՞ց


Ճիշտն ասած՝ հա՛  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> . 
> Հանրաքվեի արդյունքը Հայաստանի օգտին էր,այլ ոչ թե  ինչ որ անհատի:Խոսելով Վազգենի մասին եկեք չմոռանանք որ Վազգենը մի համաժողվրդական շարժում էլ ինքը կազմակերպեց:Եվ Լևոնը այդ ժամանակ գրեթե նույնն արեց ինչ մարտի մեկին սերժը:Ուղակի Վազգենը հասկացավ որ հետագա պայքարը լինելու է արյան գնով և գտավ որ պետք չէ





> REn005 ջան, բայց ընդունի, որ տարբերություն կար: Էն ժամանակ զոհեր չեղան


Տարբերությունը հենց Վազգեն կյանքի ամենամեծ սխալն է թերևս եղել... 

ՈՐ ինքը փորձել է ժողովրդով ուժ կիրառել..

Իսկ հիմա ուղակի Սերժաքոչական բանդան արդեն վախի հոտիտ կատաղած հիստերիկի նման վրա տվեց ժողովրդին...

Տարբերութունը կարծում եմ հսկայական է  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> REn005 ջան, բայց ընդունի, որ տարբերություն կար: Էն ժամանակ զոհեր չեղան


Էս անգամ էլ, որ Լևոնը սաղին տներով ուղարկեր զոհեր չէին լինի!!!

Չնայած դեռ պարզ չի տուն ուղարկելն Է ճիժտ, թե` չուղարկելը: Քանի որ Ազատությունը զոհեր է պահանջում: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ  :Sad:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Իհարկե Լևոնի` նախագահ լինելը Հայաստանի օգտին էր, ես հակառա՞կն եմ ասել: Լիդերը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար, հանրաքվեի դրական արդյունքի դեպքում հենց Լևոնը պետք է ստանձներ նախագահի պաշտոնը: 96-ին, երբ Լևոնն էր իշխանության, չի՛ եղել զոհ, չկա, մեկը վերջերս այս ֆորումում ասեց, որ եղել է, ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացավ հիմնավորել: Հիմնավորե՛ք, փաստեր բերեք: Մարտի մեկին գնդակահարվել են ցուցարարները, 96-ին` ոչ: Իսկ Վազգենը, եթե հասկանար, թե ինչ է նշանակում արյուն, եթե չցանկանար դա, կոչ չէր անի գրոհել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Յուրքանչյուր նման գրոհ զոհեր և վիրավորներ է ենթադրում, բայց 96-ին զոհեր չեղան: Բայց եթե իշխանության ղեկին էլ լիներ Վազգենի նման մտածող մեկը, դա կլիներ Հայ ազգի ոչնչացումը: Նա էլ զորքին կհրամայեր հարձակվել և ջարդել ժողովրդին այնպես, ինչպես ժողովուրդը ջարդում էր ԱԺ-ն:


*Հայաստան պետության համար ու հայ ժողովրդի օգտին էր հանրաքվեի արդյունքը:*
Իսկ Լևոնը ուղակի Հայաստանի հերդական Նախագահն էր,կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել որ թագավորը;
Լևոնի սիրուն աչքերի համար չէ որ հայեր ուզեցան անկախանալ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ հա՛


Ուրեմն ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված:
Ե՞րբ և ի՞նչ կերպով է աջակցել Շարժմանը Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ընդունում եմ :Բայց դա խոսում է ավելի շատ Վազգենի օգտին քան Լևոնի:Վազգենը կանգնացրեց  ժողովրդին,չթողեց որ զոհ լինի,Լևոնը չկարողացավ այդ անել:


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում կանգներեց...

2008ին Ժողովուրդը խաղաղ միտինգ էին անում.. դրա Ի՞Նչն էր սխալ որ կանգնեցնեին  :Shok: 

Իսկ 96ին ժողովուրդը հարձակվում էր.. ու նրան կանգնեցնել էր պետք որ չկոտորվեն  :Smile: 

Իսկ ո՞վ էր հարձակումը կազմակերպել  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Սամ, գրառմանդ հիմնական մտքին համաձայն եմ: Բայց տես, դու էլ ես ընդունում, որ թույլ ա, ավելին` շատ թույլ ա, դա նշանակում ա` լավ ա, որ նախագահի աթոռը չի զբաղեցրել: Թույլ նախագահ ունենալը շատ վտանգավոր ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իհարկե Լևոնի` նախագահ լինելը Հայաստանի օգտին էր, ես հակառա՞կն եմ ասել: Լիդերը եղել է Լևոնը, հետևաբար, հանրաքվեի դրական արդյունքի դեպքում հենց Լևոնը պետք է ստանձներ նախագահի պաշտոնը: 96-ին, երբ Լևոնն էր իշխանության, չի՛ եղել զոհ, չկա, մեկը վերջերս այս ֆորումում ասեց, որ եղել է, ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացավ հիմնավորել: Հիմնավորե՛ք, փաստեր բերեք: Մարտի մեկին գնդակահարվել են ցուցարարները, 96-ին` ոչ: Իսկ Վազգենը, եթե հասկանար, թե ինչ է նշանակում արյուն, եթե չցանկանար դա, կոչ չէր անի գրոհել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Յուրքանչյուր նման գրոհ զոհեր և վիրավորներ է ենթադրում, բայց 96-ին զոհեր չեղան: Բայց եթե իշխանության ղեկին էլ լիներ Վազգենի նման մտածող մեկը, դա կլիներ Հայ ազգի ոչնչացումը: Նա էլ զորքին կհրամայեր հարձակվել և ջարդել ժողովրդին այնպես, ինչպես ժողովուրդը ջարդում էր ԱԺ-ն:


Արթ արի ենթադրութւոններով չխոսանք էլի... ու Ֆանտազիային դիմենք..
Թե չէ ես էլ կսկեմ Տերմինատորների մասին պատմել ու ահագին մանրամասն..

Հարցը էնա որ ունենք էն ինչ ունենք  :Smile: 

Պատմությունը եթե բառը չի ընդունում...

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ մի րոպե... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ 96ը ցույցա տվել որ կարելիա կեղծել ու անցկացնել..
> Այսինքն կեղծելով մնալ նախագահ կամ ընտրվել... ու 98ն էլ հետը /չնայած իրականում որ ճիշտն ասեմ ստեղ մի քիչ կասկածում եմ Քոչը ընտրվելա թե կեղծել են/ բայց դե ավելի հակված եմ Կեղծել են տարբերակին...


Սամ դու գյուտ է՞ս ուզում անես: Մի 500 տարի ա ինձ ճղում եմ, որ ամեն էս ինչի պապան Լևոննա: Սրանք հալա Լևոնի անտաղանդ աշակերտներն ու հետնորդներն են: Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ էլ տվել անեց են իրանց դրեսերովչիկին՝ մարդ են սպանում օրը ցերեկով:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սամ, գրառմանդ հիմնական մտքին համաձայն եմ: Բայց տես, դու էլ ես ընդունում, որ թույլ ա, ավելին` շատ թույլ ա, դա նշանակում ա` լավ ա, որ նախագահի աթոռը չի զբաղեցրել: Թույլ նախագահ ունենալը շատ վտանգավոր ա:


Kuk հետաքրքիր է թույլ ինչ իմաստով ես ասում: Եթե որպես քաղաքական գործիչ ես թույլ ասում, ապա հարց է առաջանում, միթե նա ավելի թույլ էր քան Ռոբերտը կամ Սերժը?  :Think: 
Իսկ եթե կրիմինալ իմաստով ես ասում, բան չունեմ ասելու  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, գրառմանդ հիմնական մտքին համաձայն եմ: Բայց տես, դու էլ ես ընդունում, որ թույլ ա, ավելին` շատ թույլ ա, դա նշանակում ա` լավ ա, որ նախագահի աթոռը չի զբաղեցրել: Թույլ նախագահ ունենալը շատ վտանգավոր ա:


չէ Արթ... Ապօրինի նախագահ ունենալը... ու Ապօրինություններին սկիզբ դնելը թերևս ավելի վտանգավորա... Դա մեր էսօրվա իրականություննա.. որը կարծում եմ շատ վտանգավորա... 

Եթե Վազգենը կարենա նենց անի որ ինքը էլի ԸՆՏՐՎԻ ես որ հաստատ դեմ չեմ լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ արի ենթադրութւոններով չխոսանք էլի... ու Ֆանտազիային դիմենք..
> Թե չէ ես էլ կսկեմ Տերմինատորների մասին պատմել ու ահագին մանրամասն..
> 
> Հարցը էնա որ ունենք էն ինչ ունենք 
> 
> Պատմությունը եթե բառը չի ընդունում...


Համաձայն եմ, չի սիրում, բայց սիրում ա, որ իրանից դասեր են քաղում: Վազգենի գործելաոճը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը չի կարող երկիր ղեկավարել, ինքը անիմաստ կոչեր, անհեթեթ քայլեր անելու մեծ վարպետ է: Ինչի՞ համար հարձակվել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Կա՞ սրա պատասխանը: Իմաստը ո՞րն էր:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում կանգներեց...
> 
> 2008ին Ժողովուրդը խաղաղ միտինգ էին անում.. դրա Ի՞Նչն էր սխալ որ կանգնեցնեին 
> 
> Իսկ 96ին ժողովուրդը հարձակվում էր.. ու նրան կանգնեցնել էր պետք որ չկոտորվեն 
> 
> Իսկ ո՞վ էր հարձակումը կազմակերպել


Համաձայն եմ խաղաղ ցուցի հետ կապված հարցում:Մի խաղաղ ցույցարար էլ ես էի:Բայց Վազգենը հասկացավ որ իշխանությունն ու ազատությունը միայն ցուցով չի կարելի նվաճել:Իսկ Լևենը բացի խաղաղ ցույցից բան չարեց…

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ, չի սիրում, բայց սիրում ա, որ իրանից դասեր են քաղում: Վազգենի գործելաոճը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը չի կարող երկիր ղեկավարել, ինքը անիմաստ կոչեր, անհեթեթ քայլեր անելու մեծ վարպետ է: Ինչի՞ համար հարձակվել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Կա՞ սրա պատասխանը: Իմաստը ո՞րն էր:


Օրինակ մի քանի տարի առաջ Սահակաշվիլին էլ ապօրինություններին վերջ տալու համար գրավեց իրանց Նախագահականը... 

Ուղակի ստեղ հարցը մի քիչ ուրիշա... 

Տենց քայլի գնալուց առաջ կամ պետքա չգնալ կամ պետքա մինչև վերջ գնալ...

Մնացած դեպքերում գնացողը հեղինակազրկվումա  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk հետաքրքիր է թույլ ինչ իմաստով ես ասում: Եթե որպես քաղաքական գործիչ ես թույլ ասում, ապա հարց է առաջանում, միթե նա ավելի թույլ էր քան Ռոբերտը կամ Սերժը? 
> Իսկ եթե կրիմինալ իմաստով ես ասում, բան չունեմ ասելու


Փաստորեն Վազգենի մասին ես ավելի լավ կարծիք ունեմ, քան դու: Ես Վազգենին չհամեմատեցի կրիմինալի հետ, իսկ դու համեմատեցիր: 

Թույլ է այնքանով, որ երբեք չի կարողացել տեր կանգնել իր ընտրազանգվածին, իր ստացած վստահության քվեներին: Ավելի մանրամասն կարող ես կարդալ մի քանի գրառում առաջ:

----------


## Elmo

> Համաձայն եմ, չի սիրում, բայց սիրում ա, որ իրանից դասեր են քաղում: Վազգենի գործելաոճը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը չի կարող երկիր ղեկավարել, ինքը անիմաստ կոչեր, անհեթեթ քայլեր անելու մեծ վարպետ է: Ինչի՞ համար հարձակվել ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Կա՞ սրա պատասխանը: Իմաստը ո՞րն էր:


Երբ ավանտյուրան անում ես ու ստացվում ա, դու հերոս ես, երբ չի ստացվում՝ անհաջողակ: Ավանտյուրա էր:

----------

Kuk (14.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ խաղաղ ցուցի հետ կապված հարցում:Մի խաղաղ ցույցարար էլ ես էի:Բայց Վազգենը հասկացավ որ իշխանությունն ու ազատությունը միայն ցուցով չի կարելի նվաճել:Իսկ Լևենը բացի խաղաղ ցույցից բան չարեց…


Ապեր հենց էտա կարելիա... եթե կարելի չլիներ Ցույցերը մինչև էսօր կլինեին.. ու Մարտի 1 չէինք ունենա...

Այլ հարցա որ մենք մի քիչ վայրենի ժողովուրդ ենք ամեն ինչը առանց բռնի ուժի չենք պատկերացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն եմ խաղաղ ցուցի հետ կապված հարցում:Մի խաղաղ ցույցարար էլ ես էի:Բայց Վազգենը հասկացավ որ իշխանությունն ու ազատությունը միայն ցուցով չի կարելի նվաճել:Իսկ Լևենը բացի խաղաղ ցույցից բան չարեց…


Իսկ ի՞նչ հասկացավ, որ խաղա ցույցով չի կարելի, ինչո՞վ է կարելի, ԱԺ շենքը ջարդելո՞վ: Հետո՞, ինչի՞ հասավ: Հեղափոխություն արե՞ց ԱԺ դարպասները ջարդելով: Շատ լավ ա հասկացել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Թույլ է այնքանով, որ երբեք չի կարողացել տեր կանգնել իր ընտրազանգվածին, իր ստացած վստահության քվեներին: Ավելի մանրամասն կարող ես կարդալ մի քանի գրառում առաջ:


ՕՔ, պասի կարդամ`




> պետք է ասեմ, որ ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ: Իմ կարծիքով դա կարող էր վատ հետևանքներ ունենալ:


ու հիմա, հաշվի առնելով, որ դու ուրախ ես, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ, այսինքն գտնում ես, որ իր փոխարեն եկածները` Ռոբերտը ու Սերժը ավելի լավն էին, նորից եմ հարցնում




> *միթե նա ավելի թույլ էր քան Ռոբերտը կամ Սերժը?*

----------


## Kuk

> չէ Արթ... Ապօրինի նախագահ ունենալը... ու Ապօրինություններին սկիզբ դնելը թերևս ավելի վտանգավորա... Դա մեր էսօրվա իրականություննա.. որը կարծում եմ շատ վտանգավորա... 
> 
> Եթե Վազգենը կարենա նենց անի որ ինքը էլի ԸՆՏՐՎԻ ես որ հաստատ դեմ չեմ լինի


Սամ, արի թարգը տանք էլի էդ հիմք դնել արտահայտությանը: Մինչև էդ ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժամանակ ընտրություն չի եղե՞լ, չի կեղծվե՞լ: Տենց որ նայենք` կարողա գնանք մինչև Տիգրան Մեծ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընդունում եմ :Բայց դա խոսում է ավելի շատ Վազգենի օգտին քան Լևոնի:Վազգենը կանգնացրեց  ժողովրդին,չթողեց որ զոհ լինի,Լևոնը չկարողացավ այդ անել:


REn005 ջան, որ թեման սկզբից կարդաս, շատ համոզիչ փաստեր կան, որ ցույց են տալիս իրականությունը. իսկ դա այն էր, որ Լևոնը չկրակեց :Wink: 



> Էս անգամ էլ, որ Լևոնը սաղին տներով ուղարկեր զոհեր չէին լինի!!!
> 
> Չնայած դեռ պարզ չի տուն ուղարկելն Է ճիժտ, թե` չուղարկելը: Քանի որ Ազատությունը զոհեր է պահանջում: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ


Ցավալի է, բայց էս էն դարը չի, որ պարտադիր զոհեր լինեն: Ուղղակի պիտի մի քիչ գոնե գեղցի չլինես ու հասկանաս նախ և առաջ, թե ինչ պաշտոն ես զբաղեցնում ու ինչ պարտավորություններ ունես: Իսկ այս դեպքում իշխանությունների պարտականությունն էր առանց երկարացնելու հրաժարական տալը :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ցավալի է, բայց էս էն դարը չի, որ պարտադիր զոհեր լինեն: Ուղղակի պիտի մի քիչ գոնե գեղցի չլինես ու հասկանաս նախ և առաջ, թե ինչ պաշտոն ես զբաղեցնում ու ինչ պարտավորություններ ունես: Իսկ այս դեպքում իշխանությունների պարտականությունն էր առանց երկարացնելու հրաժարական տալը


Հայաստանում էս հենց էլ էն դարնա  :Smile: 
Մենք էլ պիտի հենց հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր դեմինը "գեղցի" ա, այլապես չի բացառվում, որ էլի զոհեր լինեն  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> ՕՔ, պասի կարդամ`
> 
> 
> 
> ու հիմա, հաշվի առնելով, որ դու ուրախ ես, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ, այսինքն գտնում ես, որ իր փոխարեն եկածները` Ռոբերտը ու Սերժը ավելի լավն էին, նորից եմ հարցնում


Լյով, Վազգենը պետք է 96-ին դառնար նախագահ, ուրախ եմ, որ 96-ին չի դառել, իսկ ռոբերտը 96-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ռոբերտը նախագահ ա դառել 98-ին, եթե չգիտես, կարող ես 8-րդ դասարանի պատմության գրքում նայել :Smile:  96-98 Հ.Հ. նախագահ է եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը: Եվ այսքանն ասելուց հետո, կրկնում եմ` ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը նախագահ չդառավ, այլ մնաց Լևոնը:

----------


## Հրատացի

.


> Իսկ ի՞նչ հասկացավ, որ խաղա ցույցով չի կարելի, ինչո՞վ է կարելի, ԱԺ շենքը ջարդելո՞վ: Հետո՞, ինչի՞ հասավ: Հեղափոխություն արե՞ց ԱԺ դարպասները ջարդելով: Շատ լավ ա հասկացել:


Քո կարծիքով  կարելի ա հացադոոլով կամ  ցույցով բանի հասնել: Միգուցէ կարելի ա բայց  իսկական ժողովրդավարական երկրում:Այդպիսի երկրում էլ դրա կարիքը չկա:Լավ ենթադրենք մինչև օրս միտինգները ,անքուն գիշերները ու հացադուլները շարունակվէին հույս ունե՞ս որ սերժիկը հրաժարական կտար:Իմ հավատը չի գալիս:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, Վազգենը պետք է 96-ին դառնար նախագահ, ուրախ եմ, որ 96-ին չի դառել, իսկ ռոբերտը 96-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ռոբերտը նախագահ ա դառել 98-ին, եթե չգիտես, կարող ես 8-րդ դասարանի պատմության գրքում նայել 96-98 Հ.Հ. նախագահ է եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը: Եվ այսքանն ասելուց հետո, կրկնում եմ` ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը նախագահ չդառավ, այլ մնաց Լևոնը:


Մերսի Kuk ջան, չեմ հիշում որտեղից, բայց գիտեմ որ 96-98-ին Լևոնն էր նախագահ  :Smile: 

Այսինքն քո ասածը վերաբերվում էր հենց 96-98 ժամանակահատվածին հա? Էդ դեպքում հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ կոնկրետ ինչն էր ավելի վատ լինելու Վազգենի ժամանակով, որ չեղավ Լևոնի ժամանակ?
Ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ էդ թվերի մասին ինչ-որ մեկը դրական արտահայտվի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> սամ, արի թարգը տանք էլի էդ հիմք դնել արտահայտությանը: Մինչև էդ ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժամանակ ընտրություն չի եղե՞լ, չի կեղծվե՞լ: Տենց որ նայենք` կարողա գնանք մինչև Տիգրան Մեծ:


չէ չեն եղել.. Հանրապետություն չի եղել... էն առաջի հանրապետություն կոչված թյուրիմացությունը հանրապետություն չի եղել... այսինքն ինչոր ամենաթողականա տիպի բանա եղել.. սկի ղեկավարությունը ինչքան ես գիտեմ Երևանում չի եղել.. էտ խառը ժամանակներ են եղել... դրանից առաջ հենց էտա Միապետությունա եղել.. ոնց որ հիմա Հայաստանում.. էնքան որ էն ժամանակ Հորից տղունա եղել.. հիմա Քոչից Սերժին ա...  :Smile:  

Ուղակի հարցը էնա որ իրական Հանրապետության հիմքերը դրվել են Լևոնին ընտրելով... 

ԱՅսինքն էտ մարդուն ընտրել են.. Վատահել ու սիրել են... բան չունեմ ասելու.. հենց իմ Հայրնելա եղել իրան ընտրողներից մեկ ու շա՜տ վստահել են ու մեծ հույսեր կապել իրա հետ...

Բայց դե 96ին Հանրապետությունը fatal errorա տվել... ու էլի միացելա Միապետության ծրագիրը ...  ու փաստորեն էս ամեն ինչի հիմքը դրվելա... 

Հիմա հարցը կայանումա նրանում որ էլի խոդենք Հանրապետությունը..

Էական չի ով կլինի խոդողը էականը էնա որ ժողովրդինը լինի պետությունը.. որ ոնց որ Ամերինայումա մի հատ սիրած պահելու համար նախագահին տռաս հանեն... ու մենք էլ վերջիվերջո երկիր դառնանք  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> .
> Քո կարծիքով  կարելի ա հացադոոլով կամ  ցույցով բանի հասնել: Միգուցէ կարելի ա բայց  իսկական ժողովրդավարական երկրում:Այդպիսի երկրում էլ դրա կարիքը չկա:Լավ ենթադրենք մինչև օրս միտինգները ,անքուն գիշերները ու հացադուլները շարունակվէին հույս ունե՞ս որ սերժիկը հրաժարական կտար:Իմ հավատը չի գալիս:


Սամոն ասեց, կրկնեմ իրա ասածը. կարելի ա, և դրա հնարավորությունը տեսնում էին նույնիսկ ներկայիս բռնապետերը: Եթե հնարավոր չլիներ, չէին ցրի ցույցերը, չէին սպանի Հ.Հ. քաղաքացիներին մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայաստանում էս հենց էլ էն դարնա 
> Մենք էլ պիտի հենց հաշվի առնենք, որ մեր դեմինը "գեղցի" ա, այլապես չի բացառվում, որ էլի զոհեր լինեն


էդ դեպքում ընդդիմությունը լրիվ ուրիշ դարից է, որովհետև համապատասխան մեթոդներով չի պայքարում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ ընդդիմությունը հետ գնա դեպի այդ դարերը, ապա միգուցե սկսվի նաև քաղաքացիական պատերազմ. կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ պատերազմ ժողովրդի ու իրավապահ մարմինների միջև: Միթե դա ենք ուզում?

----------

Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Մերսի Kuk ջան, չեմ հիշում որտեղից, բայց գիտեմ որ 96-98-ին Լևոնն էր նախագահ 
> 
> Այսինքն քո ասածը վերաբերվում էր հենց 96-98 ժամանակահատվածին հա? Էդ դեպքում հետաքրքիր է, թե էդ կոնկրետ ինչն էր ավելի վատ լինելու Վազգենի ժամանակով, որ չեղավ Լևոնի ժամանակ?
> Ինչ-որ չեմ հիշում, որ էդ թվերի մասին ինչ-որ մեկը դրական արտահայտվի


Կապ չունի, թե քանի տարի է, էդ ընթացքում ինչ է եղել. կարևորն այն է, որ երկրի ղեկը ինչ որ արկածախնդիր մեկը չի եղել: Իհարկե, ցավալի է, որ դրանից հետո էլ կրիմինալներ են եկել, բայց խոսքը գնաց 96-ից, ես 96-ի մասին ասացի, անցնում ես 98? Կարող ենք խոսել համապատասխան թեմայում, քանի որ 98-ին Վազգենն արդեն վաղուց լքել էր քաղաքական դաշտը` պասիվ դիրք էր ընդունել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> .
> Քո կարծիքով  կարելի ա հացադոոլով կամ  ցույցով բանի հասնել: Միգուցէ կարելի ա բայց  իսկական ժողովրդավարական երկրում:Այդպիսի երկրում էլ դրա կարիքը չկա:Լավ ենթադրենք մինչև օրս միտինգները ,անքուն գիշերները ու հացադուլները շարունակվէին հույս ունե՞ս որ սերժիկը հրաժարական կտար:Իմ հավատը չի գալիս:


այստեղ մի հանգամանք բաց ես թողնում. ինչքան էլ հզոր լինի շարժումը, սերժիկը հենվելու է զինված  ուժերի աջակցության ու այսպես կոչված չեզոք տարրերի լռության վրա: Իսկ ինքը այս դեպքում, իհարկե, հրաժարական չի տա. պետք է համընդհանուր գործադուլ, դասադուլ....

----------


## Հրատացի

> Սամոն ասեց, կրկնեմ իրա ասածը. կարելի ա, և դրա հնարավորությունը տեսնում էին նույնիսկ ներկայիս բռնապետերը: Եթե հնարավոր չլիներ, չէին ցրի ցույցերը, չէին սպանի Հ.Հ. քաղաքացիներին մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում:


Շատ ուրախ եմ որ գոնե մի մարդ կա որ Հայաստանը համարում է ժողվրդավարական երկիր:Բայց ցավոք դա այդպես չէ:Կարավարությունը ուղակի կոպիտ ասած ժողովրդին ասեց հավես չունեմ ձեր գոռգռոցները լսելու:Իրանց ավտոների համար ճանապհար բացեց:Ու արի ու տես որ մեկ տարի ա արդեն անցել ա ու ոչինչ չի փոխվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն ես վատ եմ տեղեկացված:
> Ե՞րբ և ի՞նչ կերպով է աջակցել Շարժմանը Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը


Լյով ջան, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց է, կարդա: Մյուսներն էլ թող կարդան  :Wink: 




> Սամսոն Ղազարյանի հետ մեր զրույցի շարունակությունը "Ղարաբաղ" կոմիտեի նախկին անդամների գործունեության մասին է, հատկապես Վազգեն Մանուկյանի քաղաքական ոչնչացած կարիերայի:
> 
> *ՎԱԶԳԵՆԸ ՍԵՐԺԻ ՀԵՏ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ Է ԻՐ ՊԱՀՎԱԾՔԻ ԳԻՆԸ*
> 
> 
> - Ես Վազգեն Մանուկյանին դեկտեմբերի 29-ին (2007թ.) եմ ասել՝ այսօր դու ինձ համար բացարձակապես չես տարբերվում Արտաշես Գեղամյանից եւ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանից:
> 
> *- Ի՞նչ պատասխանեց:*
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Հրապարակ

----------

Kuk (14.01.2009), Norton (14.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> էդ դեպքում ընդդիմությունը լրիվ ուրիշ դարից է, որովհետև համապատասխան մեթոդներով չի պայքարում: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ ընդդիմությունը հետ գնա դեպի այդ դարերը, ապա միգուցե սկսվի նաև քաղաքացիական պատերազմ. կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ պատերազմ ժողովրդի ու իրավապահ մարմինների միջև: Միթե դա ենք ուզում?


Չենք ուզում, բայց իմ կարծիքով առանց դրա ոչնչի չենք հասնի  :Wink: 
Վառ օրինակ է մեր ներկա դրությունը:

----------


## Սամվել

> .
> Քո կարծիքով  կարելի ա հացադոոլով կամ  ցույցով բանի հասնել: Միգուցէ կարելի ա բայց  իսկական ժողովրդավարական երկրում:Այդպիսի երկրում էլ դրա կարիքը չկա:Լավ ենթադրենք մինչև օրս միտինգները ,անքուն գիշերները ու հացադուլները շարունակվէին հույս ունե՞ս որ սերժիկը հրաժարական կտար:Իմ հավատը չի գալիս:


Ապեր հենց էտա որ կարելիա... ստեղ սենց կշեռքի նման բանա... հենց մի քիչ զգում են որ ամեն դեպքում լինող բանա .. /իշխանափոխությունը/ սկսում են արագ արագ քաղաքական գործիչները վազել էն մյուս կողմ...

Մի Մարտի մեկը հենց էտ հավասարակշռության վիճակն էր / կամ մոտ էր դրան/ ու դրանից հետո արդեն սկսելու էին Սերժա–քոչական բռնապետության քայքայումը...
Ու դրա համար էլ կազմակերպեցին Մարտի մեկը.. ու դրա համար էլ ընդունեցին հանրահավաքների մասին խայտառակ օրենքը...Իմաստը մեկն էր կշեռքը կրկին շեղել իրենց կողմ... մնացածին էլ ցույց տալ որ կշեռքը դեռ իրենց կողմ է.. 

Ու հիմա հարցը էնա թե մի անգամ էլ էտ սահամին կհասնենք...

Եթե հասանք արդեն էս անգամ հաստատ կպրծենք սրանցից...

ու չեմ կասկածելու որ հասնելու ենք... այսինքն ժողովուրդը հասնելույա... Էական չի որ կլինի ղեկավարը... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ ինչքան շուտ լինի էնքան լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ընդունում եմ :Բայց դա խոսում է ավելի շատ Վազգենի օգտին քան Լևոնի:Վազգենը կանգնացրեց  ժողովրդին,չթողեց որ զոհ լինի,Լևոնը չկարողացավ այդ անել:





> Էս անգամ էլ, որ Լևոնը սաղին տներով ուղարկեր զոհեր չէին լինի!!!
> Չնայած դեռ պարզ չի տուն ուղարկելն Է ճիժտ, թե` չուղարկելը: Քանի որ Ազատությունը զոհեր է պահանջում: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ


Ա՛յ էս մեկը արդեն չէղավ: Ախպե՛ր, էս ու՞ր ենք հասել, էս ինչքա՞ն Հայլուր ենք ներծծել, որ արդեն սենց ափաշքարա կարում ենք գրել, որ մեղավորները իրենք՝ մեռնողներն էին: Էդ խի՞որ: Փաստորեն՝ մարդկանց փրկելու միակ միջոցը իրանց հետ պահելն էր, հա՞: Փաստորեն՝ էն բանի հետ, որ իրանց *պտի* սպանեին, արդեն սաղս համակերպվել ենք, ընդունել ենք, համաձայն ենք: Հա՜, բա ո՞նց, բա որ առաջ էթային՝ պտի մեռնեին, խի ուրիշ ձև էլ ա՞ լինում, իրա՛նք են, է՛լի, մեղավոր, որ էդ հասարակ ճշմարտությունը չգիտեին: Ուրեմն էն, որ մարդկանց դեմինները ԲՏ մարդասպաններ էին, էդ մոռանում ենք, դնում ենք մի կողմ ու սկսում ենք քննարկել, թե Լևոնը պտի ժողովրդին հետ պահեր, չպահեց, նենց որ՝ միակ մեղավորը ինքն ա՞: Ախպեր բա սպանողնե՞րը*:* Բա կրակողնե՞րը: Էդ իրանք անմեղ էին, հա՞:* Լ.յ.ո.վ.*, դու ո՞նց ես կարողանում ասել, որ եթե Լևոնը մարդկանց ուղակեր տուն, զոհեր չէին լինի: Էս ուզում ես ասել, որ ցանկացած հակառակ դեպքում, երբ մարդիկ մնում են փողոցում, իրանց *պետք ա* սպանե՞ն: Տենց բան չկա՛, բռա՛տ: Քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի ինչքան ուզում ա՝ խաղաղ ցույց անի ու ուր ուզում ա՝ գնա՝ ազատ տեղաշարժման ու ազատ խոսքի հիմնարար իրավունքներն են սրանք: *Սամվել*, քո կարծիքով՝ եթե Լևոնը ժողովրդին «կանգնեցներ», զոհեր չէին լինելու՞: Ապե՛ր, էդ ժողովրդին էդ առավոտից արդեն ցելով տանում-հասցնում էին էդ կոտորածին. էդ պահին արդեն իրանք թքած ունեին՝ մարդիկ վտանգավոր են, թե չէ, խաղաղ մտադրություններ ունեն, թե չէ: Իրա՛նք են նախահարձակ եղել: Էդ որ քնած մարդ էին ծեծում, էդ երևի ինքնապաշտպանություն է՞ր: Թե՞ հավատում եք յաշիկներով Ֆ1-երի հեքիաթներին: Կամ՝ որ ժողովրդին Ռուսական դեսպանատան դեմը ցեպիտ էին արել ու մի հատ ճեղք չէին թողել՝ փախչելու, ցրվելու համար, էդ ինքնապաշտպանություն է՞ր: Վիզ դրած ամեն ինչ անում էին, որ ինչքան կարան՝ շատ արյուն թափեն, բռա՛տ: Չէ՜, էդ տուն ուղարկելու ու մարդկանց հանգստացնելու առասպելները մոռանալ ա պետք: Եթե նույնիսկ Լևոնը տնային կալանքի տակ էլ չլիներ, եթե նույնիսկ մարդկանց հորդորեին՝ ցրվել տներով, հանգստանալ, մոռանալ՝ մեկ ա՝ նրանց էլի՛ չէին թողնելու հեռանալ ու էլի՛ սպանելու էին: Որովհետև ԲՏ մարդասպանի ու մլիցու համար մեկ ա՝ էդ մարդիկ խաղաղ էին, հանգիստ էին, կին էին, երեխա էին... Իրանք իրանց երեսուն արծաթն էին վաստակում:

----------

Chuk (14.01.2009), Kuk (14.01.2009), murmushka (15.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> չէ չեն եղել.. Հանրապետություն չի եղել... էն առաջի հանրապետություն կոչված թյուրիմացությունը հանրապետություն չի եղել... այսինքն ինչոր ամենաթողականա տիպի բանա եղել.. սկի ղեկավարությունը ինչքան ես գիտեմ Երևանում չի եղել.. էտ խառը ժամանակներ են եղել... դրանից առաջ հենց էտա Միապետությունա եղել.. ոնց որ հիմա Հայաստանում.. էնքան որ էն ժամանակ Հորից տղունա եղել.. հիմա Քոչից Սերժին ա...  
> 
> Ուղակի հարցը էնա որ իրական Հանրապետության հիմքերը դրվել են Լևոնին ընտրելով... 
> 
> ԱՅսինքն էտ մարդուն ընտրել են.. Վատահել ու սիրել են... բան չունեմ ասելու.. հենց իմ Հայրնելա եղել իրան ընտրողներից մեկ ու շա՜տ վստահել են ու մեծ հույսեր կապել իրա հետ...
> 
> Բայց դե 96ին Հանրապետությունը fatal errorա տվել... ու էլի միացելա Միապետության ծրագիրը ...  ու փաստորեն էս ամեն ինչի հիմքը դրվելա... 
> 
> Հիմա հարցը կայանումա նրանում որ էլի խոդենք Հանրապետությունը..
> ...


Սամ, հիմա էլի ասեմ նույնը՞ :Sad:  Ես արդեն ասեցի, որ դեմ եմ կեղծված ընտրություններին, ժողովրդի կամքի դեմ գնալուն, բռնանալուն, բայց այս դեպքում ունեմ երկու կարծիք, քանի որ Վազգենի` նախագահ դառնալու դեպքում վտանգ եմ տեսնում, անմտածված քայլեր, որոնք կարող են անդառնալի կորուստների հանգեցնել: Չլիներ Լևոնը, լիներ ներկայիս կրիմինալը, պատկերացրու` ինչ թիվ կկազմեր զոհերի ցուցակը 96-ին: Լևոնը կեղծել ա 96-ին, բայց երկու տարի անց հրաժարական ա տվել, հասկացել ա, որ պետքա ժողովուրդը լինի իրավիճակի տերը, չի կրակել, չի սպանել, հրաժարական ա տվել:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ ուրախ եմ որ գոնե մի մարդ կա որ Հայաստանը համարում է ժողվրդավարական երկիր:Բայց ցավոք դա այդպես չէ:Կարավարությունը ուղակի կոպիտ ասած ժողովրդին ասեց հավես չունեմ ձեր գոռգռոցները լսելու:Իրանց ավտոների համար ճանապհար բացեց:Ու արի ու տես որ մեկ տարի ա արդեն անցել ա ու ոչինչ չի փոխվել:


Նմանօրինակ հանցագործությունները վաղեմության ժամկետ չունեն: Իհարկե, ցավալի ա, որ մեկ տարի է անցել, աբյց դեռ չեն պատժվել: Բայց ճանապարհ բացելու համար տասը հոգի սպանելը, հարյուրավոր մարդկանց վիրավորելը, բանտարկելը խելքին մոտ չեմ համարում, ավելին` բացառում եմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Չենք ուզում, բայց իմ կարծիքով առանց դրա ոչնչի չենք հասնի 
> Վառ օրինակ է մեր ներկա դրությունը:


Ժամանակը ցույց կտա` կհասնենք, թե ոչ: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա` պետք է Վազգենի նման մտածել` պետական կառույցներ ջարդել, թե Լևոնի նման մտածել` խաղաղ ցույցեր անել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չենք ուզում, բայց իմ կարծիքով առանց դրա ոչնչի չենք հասնի 
> Վառ օրինակ է մեր ներկա դրությունը:


Ամեն դեպքում ընդդիմության առաջնորդները ընտրել են պայքարի խաղաղ եղանակը, ինչն էլ հենց այդ դեմոկրատիայից է բխում, որին ձգտում ենք: Եթե մի ուժ գա իշխանության ուժ կիրառելու ճանապարհով, ապա չի տարբերվի նախորդից, ավելին, գուցե էլ ավելի ընդարձակի իր իշխանությունը. իսկ այս դեպքում մենք դառը փորձ ունենք  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով ջան, կարծում եմ շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց է, կարդա: Մյուսներն էլ թող կարդան


Շնորհակալություն: Բայց`

1. Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե ինչպե՞ս է Շարժմանը աջակցել Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը

2. 


> - Դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ կեղտոտ տեխնոլոգիաները կիրառվել են իրենց կողմից: Դժգոհ զանգվածը գնաց ԱԽՔ-ի հետեւից, որն, ըստ էության, թյուրիմացության մեջ գցեց ժողովրդին, նույնն արեց Արտաշես Գեղամյանը: *Վազգեն Մանուկյանն իր պահվածքով կրկնեց այդ վարքագիծը:* Էն մյուս երկուսին գիտեինք, Սերժն էլ էր ասել՝ իմ կլիենտներն են, արդեն բացահայտ բոլորս գիտեինք, որ նրանք այդ սեւ գործն են անում: Բայց Վազգենի արածը, մեղմ ասած, դավաճանություն էր: Խոսքս վերաբերում է հատկապես քարոզարշավի ընթացքում նրա բոլոր ելույթներին:


Ե՞րբ կրկնեց և ո՞նց  :Think: 

3. 


> - Բավականին լայնախոհ իրավիճակ կար, որովհետեւ տեւեց մոտ վեց ժամ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այնուհետեւ գնաց, եւ խոսակցությունը նրա հետ շարունակել ենք ես, Աշոտ Մանուչարյանն ու Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը: *Եւ թվում էր, թե Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մոտ կարթնանա 88-ի ողջամիտ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, բայց, ցավոք, չարթնացավ:*


Կներեք, բայց ես էլ երկրորդ անգամ չէի վստահի նման մարդու /չեմ ուզում ավելի կոպիտ պիտակավորել/

4. 


> Վանոն էլ հեռվից է մասնակցում. Նիկոլին տված հարցազրույցը, եթե հիշում եք, ստարտային, ծրագրային հարցազրույց էր:


Ինչպե՞ս է մասնակցում: Ֆինանսավորու՞մ է ժամանակին թալանած գումարներով  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժամանակը ցույց կտա` կհասնենք, թե ոչ: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա` պետք է Վազգենի նման մտածել` պետական կառույցներ ջարդել, թե Լևոնի նման մտածել` խաղաղ ցույցեր անել:


Չնայած, ինչքան էլ Լևոնը լայն զանգվածներին ու ԵԽ-ին բղավի թե մենք ընտրել ենք պայքարի խաղաղ և օրինական տարբերակը, ես կարծում եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ նա կփոխի մարտավարությունը: Կարևորը սկզբից ցույց տաս, որ դեմինն է վատը, իսկ հետո...  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Չնայած, ինչքան էլ Լևոնը լայն զանգվածներին ու ԵԽ-ին բղավի թե մենք ընտրել ենք պայքարի խաղաղ և օրինական տարբերակը, ես կարծում եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ նա կփոխի մարտավարությունը: Կարևորը սկզբից ցույց տաս, որ դեմինն է վատը, իսկ հետո...


Դա քո կարծիքն է, ես այն չեմ կիսում, ես այլ կերպ եմ պատկերացնում շարժման հետագա ընթացքը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լյով, Վազգենը պետք է 96-ին դառնար նախագահ, ուրախ եմ, որ 96-ին չի դառել, իսկ ռոբերտը 96-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, ռոբերտը նախագահ ա դառել 98-ին, եթե չգիտես, կարող ես 8-րդ դասարանի պատմության գրքում նայել 96-98 Հ.Հ. նախագահ է եղել Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնը: Եվ այսքանն ասելուց հետո, կրկնում եմ` ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը նախագահ չդառավ, այլ մնաց Լևոնը:


Արթ սենց բաներ մի ասա... 

Էս քո ասածից հետևումա որ դու ուրախ ես որ կեղծել են... ստեղից էլ հետևումա որ հիմա պայքարդ էլ ինչի համարա՞ ... այսինքն էն ժամանակ կեղծել են թույլ Վազգենի դեմ լավ են արել... հիմա էլ կեղծել են Լևոնի դեմ.. որը ինքնելա մի անգամ կեղծել հետևաբար տականքա ըստ էության... Այսինքն ինչ իրանք էլ են լավ անու՞մ  :Shok:  

Էս սաղ տրամաբանությունա... 

Եկեք մի ձևի ստանդարտներ կիրառենք էլի...

Եթե չեն կեղծում չեն կեղծում բոլորը.. :Smile: 
Եթե կեղծում են կեղծում են բոլորը ու պայքարն էլ անիմաստ է  :Smile:  



> Սամվել, քո կարծիքով՝ եթե Լևոնը ժողովրդին «կանգնեցներ», զոհեր չէին լինելու՞: Ապե՛ր, էդ ժողովրդին էդ առավոտից արդեն ցելով տանում-հասցնում էին էդ կոտորածին. էդ պահին արդեն իրանք թքած ունեին՝ մարդիկ վտանգավոր են, թե չէ, խաղաղ մտադրություններ ունեն, թե չէ: Իրա՛նք են նախահարձակ եղել: Էդ որ քնած մարդ էին ծեծում, էդ երևի ինքնապաշտպանություն է՞ր: Թե՞ հավատում եք յաշիկներով Ֆ1-երի հեքիաթներին: Կամ՝ որ ժողովրդին Ռուսական դեսպանատան դեմը ցեպիտ էին արել ու մի հատ ճեղք չէին թողել՝ փախչելու, ցրվելու համար, էդ ինքնապաշտպանություն է՞ր: Վիզ դրած ամեն ինչ անում էին, որ ինչքան կարան՝ շատ արյուն թափեն, բռա՛տ: Չէ՜, էդ տուն ուղարկելու ու մարդկանց հանգստացնելու առասպելները մոռանալ ա պետք: Եթե նույնիսկ Լևոնը տնային կալանքի տակ էլ չլիներ, եթե նույնիսկ մարդկանց հորդորեին՝ ցրվել տներով, հանգստանալ, մոռանալ՝ մեկ ա՝ նրանց էլի՛ չէին թողնելու հեռանալ ու էլի՛ սպանելու էին: Որովհետև ԲՏ մարդասպանի ու մլիցու համար մեկ ա՝ էդ մարդիկ խաղաղ էին, հանգիստ էին, կին էին, երեխա էին... Իրանք իրանց երեսուն արծաթն էին վաստակում:


Այ ախպեր էս սաղ լավ ես ասում... 

Բայց չհասկացա ես կարողա՞ ինչոր տեղ հակառակն եմ ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն: Բայց`
> 
> 1. Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե ինչպե՞ս է Շարժմանը աջակցել Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը


Ապեր, ուրեմն ասեմ իմանաս, որ շարժման մեջ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք, ո՞նց ասեմ, ստվերային են մասնակցում: 




> Ե՞րբ կրկնեց և ո՞նց


«Ձայների փոշիացում» արտահայտությունը լսե՞լ ես  :Wink: 




> Կներեք, բայց ես էլ երկրորդ անգամ չէի վստահի նման մարդու /չեմ ուզում ավելի կոպիտ պիտակավորել/


Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Որտև ասածիցդ բան չհասկացա: Էմոցիոնալ ինչ-որ բան էիր գրել  :Wink: 




> Ինչպե՞ս է մասնակցում: Ֆինանսավորու՞մ է ժամանակին թալանած գումարներով


Հարկավոր է պարզապես ուշադիր կարդալ, գրվեց մասնակցության ձևը: Այս անգամվա շարժումը բավական շուտ է սկսվել ու ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեց Ղազարյանը, դրա հիմքը թերևս դրվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ Սիրադեղյանից վերցրած հարցազրույցով: Անշուշտ Վանոն հնարավորություն չուներ անձամբ մասնակցելու, բայց տվյալ դեպքում դա էական չէ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ ախպեր էս սաղ լավ ես ասում...  Բայց չհասկացա ես կարողա՞ ինչոր տեղ հակառակն եմ ասել


Ներո՛ղ, բռա՛տ, *REn005* պիտի գրեի  :Smile: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարդացի Սամ ջան:
> Ասածս շարունակում եմ կրկնել:
> Ու նաև էն եմ կրկնում, որ ԱԺ շենքը գրավելը նախադեպ դարձավ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի համար, քանի որ հենց դրա արդյունքում պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ հարգանքը կորավ:


Չուկ կբացատրես ոնցա ժողովրդի կողմից ԱԳ գրավումը դառնում նախադեպ մի խումբ վարձկանների կողմից իրականացված սպանդի համար: Լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ նախադեպի մասին է խոսքը: 
4 տարի առաջ էլ հարևան երկրում գրավեցին ԱԺն և հեղափոխություն արեցին: Հիմա ինչ ուզում ես ասես որ իրենց մոտ պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ հարգանք չկա՞: Հաստատ կա ու մեզանից 1000  անգամ շատ: Կայֆի համար չեն դիմում ժողովուրդները այդ քայլին, այլ իրանց խաբած, քցած, իրանց երեսին անամոթաբար թքածներին գահից ներքև շպրտելու համար են գնում: Աշխարհի շատ երկրներում են տարբեր թվերին տարբեր բաներ գրավել ու լավ էլ հարգում են պետական ինստիտուտները: Իսկ այ կեղծված ընտրություններն ու հանրաքվեները լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն են: 
Իսկ խաղաղ ցույցերի մոլոտովներով չեն գնում:

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009), Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ կբացատրես ոնցա ժողովրդի կողմից ԱԳ գրավումը դառնում նախադեպ մի խումբ վարձկանների կողմից իրականացված սպանդի համար: Լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ նախադեպի մասին է խոսքը: 
> 4 տարի առաջ էլ հարևան երկրում գրավեցին ԱԺն և հեղափոխություն արեցին: Հիմա ինչ ուզում ես ասես որ իրենց մոտ պետական ինստիտուտների նկատմամբ հարգանք չկա՞: Հաստատ կա ու մեզանից 1000  անգամ շատ: Կայֆի համար չեն դիմում ժողովուրդները այդ քայլին, այլ իրանց խաբած, քցած, իրանց երեսին անամոթաբար թքածներին գահից ներքև շպրտելու համար են գնում: Աշխարհի շատ երկրներում են տարբեր թվերին տարբեր բաներ գրավել ու լավ էլ հարգում են պետական ինստիտուտները: Իսկ այ կեղծված ընտրություններն ու հանրաքվեները լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն են: 
> Իսկ խաղաղ ցույցերի մոլոտովներով չեն գնում:


Դու՞ ես խաղաղ ցույցին մոլոտովով գնացե՞լ  :Angry2: 
Արա որ անկապ չեք գրում, գժվում եմ:

Հազար անգամ բացատրեցի, պետական ինստիտուտի նկատմամբ հարգանքի կորցնումով: Ազգային ժողովի շենքը հավասարվեց մեր գյուղի հարևանի հավաբնին: Ու հա՛, Վրաստանինն էլ ա նախադեպ, Աստված տա, առիթ չլինի այդ նախադեպն օգտագործելուն: ՀԱմենայն դեպս իրանց համար ԱԺ շենք գրավելը սովորական երևույթ ա: 

Բայց եթե նման բաները ծայրահեղ վիճակներում կարող են արդարացվել, ապա չեն կարող արդարացվել 96-ի նման սիտուացիաներում, երբ երկրիդ ես հարվածի տակ դնում: 

Բայց դե դաշնակներն ու ԱԺՄ-ն երկրին հարվածի տակ դնելու փորձ էլի ունեին, երբ պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ պետք էր ներսում միասնություն լիներ, ախմախ բողոքի ցույցեր էին անում:

----------


## Սամվել

Ներս ասածիդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ... բայց ստեղ մի բանա պետք հաշվի առնել



> Իսկ խաղաղ ցույցերի մոլոտովներով չեն գնում:


Էտ օրը 1000 ու մի բան էին խոսում... ու ժողովուրդը հուզված էր.. ահավոր հուզված էր...

ու մեջները Հուզմունքին տրվողներ էլ եղան.. ու  դա բնական է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

Հարգարժան Սամվել ու Ներսես ջաներ, ոչ մեկը մոլոտովով ցույցի չի գնացել: Ուրիշ հարց որ տեղում ոմանք սարքել են՝ ինքնապաշտպանության համար: Դուք էլ լինեիք, կսարքեի՛ք  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ապեր, ուրեմն ասեմ իմանաս, որ շարժման մեջ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք, ո՞նց ասեմ, ստվերային են մասնակցում:


Ես երևի անտեղյակ եմ: Ստվերային մասնակցելը, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, ո՞րն է  :Think: 





> «Ձայների փոշիացում» արտահայտությունը լսե՞լ ես


Եթե ի նկատի ունես "ձայներ գողանալ"-ը, ապա անիմաստ մեղադրանք է, ուղղված մեկ անձի որը 6000 էր հավաքել: Այսինքն` ԶՐՈ ներդրում «Ձայների փոշիացման» գործում:  :Smile: 





> Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: Որտև ասածիցդ բան չհասկացա: Էմոցիոնալ ինչ-որ բան էիր գրել


Էմոցիոնալ չէր: Շատ պարզ բան եմ գրել. խոսք էր գնում Վազգենի` Լևոնին (Շարժմանը) միանալուն: Ես էլ ասացի, որ եթե ես էլ լինեի Վազգենի փոխարեն ապա չէի միանա մեկ անձի, ում միացել եմ անցյալում, հաղթել ենք միասին, բայց այդ անձը հետագայում Բռնացել է ժողովրդի ազատ կամքի վրա և Կեղծել ընտրությունները` խոչընդոտելով որ ընտրվի իրականում ընտրված անձը, տվյալ դեպքում` հենց ինքը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը:  :Smile: 
Եթե առաջին անգամ ուղտը թռնում վրաովդ ապա ուղտն է մեղավոր: Եթե երկրորդ անգամ է թռնում` ԴՈՒ ես մեղավոր  :Wink: 





> Հարկավոր է պարզապես ուշադիր կարդալ, գրվեց մասնակցության ձևը: Այս անգամվա շարժումը բավական շուտ է սկսվել ու ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեց Ղազարյանը, դրա հիմքը թերևս դրվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ Սիրադեղյանից վերցրած հարցազրույցով: Անշուշտ Վանոն հնարավորություն չուներ անձամբ մասնակցելու, բայց տվյալ դեպքում դա էական չէ:


Թաքստարանից հարցազրույց տալը մի մարդու կողմից, որը բազմաթիվ հանցագործությունների հեղինակ է, դեռ շարժմանը աջակցել չէ: 
Ընդհակառակը, սա ավելի շուտ նման է Գալուստ Սահակյանի անեկդոտին, որ ասում են ՀՀԿ-ի թեկնածուներից փող էր շորթում, վախացնելով, որ հակառակ դեպքում իրենց օգտին ելույթ կունենա  :LOL: 
Միանգամից, որ ասեին Վանոն իրանց ֆինանսավորում է, ավելի շուտ կհավատայի  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարգարժան Սամվել ու Ներսես ջաներ, ոչ մեկը մոլոտովով ցույցի չի գնացել: Ուրիշ հարց որ տեղում ոմանք սարքել են՝ ինքնապաշտպանության համար: Դուք էլ լինեիք, կսարքեի՛ք


ես էտքանը գիտեմ.. մի ջղայնացի... ու չեմ բացառում որ սարքողներից մեկն էլ ես լինեի... ու ասեմ որ մեղադրելու չի... ես էլ էի էտ օրը ահագին հուզված... ինչպես շատ շատերը... 

Բա հենց Մոլոտովի կայֆը էնա որ քաղաքացիական զենքա ինքը... կարաս տեղում սարքես  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

Խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Վազգենը 6000 ձայնա հավաքել... շատ խիստ... 

Իմ ծանոթների 30 տոկոսը.. եթե ոչ ավելի Վազգենին են ընտրել... 

Ուղակի այլ հարցա որ էտ քվեները քցել են իտոգում Սերժիկի մեշոքը... ու ինքը դրան տեր չի կանգնել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես երևի անտեղյակ եմ: Ստվերային մասնակցելը, եթե գաղտնիք չէ, ո՞րն է


Կարճ ասած ասպարեզում չեն երևում, «տակից» գործ են անում: Չեմ ուզում էս թեմայով խորանալ: Իմացիր, որ Մանուչարյանը շարժման մեջ ա, գնացինք առաջ:



> Եթե ի նկատի ունես "ձայներ գողանալ"-ը, ապա անիմաստ մեղադրանք է, ուղղված մեկ անձի որը 6000 էր հավաքել: Այսինքն` ԶՐՈ ներդրում «Ձայների փոշիացման» գործում:


Իսկ օրուգիշեր սև փիա՞ռը: Մակերեսային պետք չի նայել:




> Էմոցիոնալ չէր: Շատ պարզ բան եմ գրել. խոսք էր գնում Վազգենի` Լևոնին (Շարժմանը) միանալուն: Ես էլ ասացի, որ եթե ես էլ լինեի Վազգենի փոխարեն ապա չէի միանա մեկ անձի, ում միացել եմ անցյալում, հաղթել ենք միասին, բայց այդ անձը հետագայում Բռնացել է ժողովրդի ազատ կամքի վրա և Կեղծել ընտրությունները` խոչընդոտելով որ ընտրվի իրականում ընտրված անձը, տվյալ դեպքում` հենց ինքը, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: 
> Եթե առաջին անգամ ուղտը թռնում վրաովդ ապա ուղտն է մեղավոր: Եթե երկրորդ անգամ է թռնում` ԴՈՒ ես մեղավոր


Ուրեմն ես քեզ էլ կքննադատեի, որովհետև դու շարժված կլինեիր անձնական ամբիցիաներով: Իսկ այդ ազատ կամքի վրա բռնանանալ, բան-մանը, առանձին թեմա ա, չեմ ուզում խորանալ: Ասեմ որ ամեն ինչ նենց չի, ոնց ներկայացնում ես:



> Թաքստարանից հարցազրույց տալը մի մարդու կողմից, որը բազմաթիվ հանցագործությունների հեղինակ է, դեռ շարժմանը աջակցել չէ:


Արի չխառնենք. ՉԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՎԱԾ հանցագործությունների:
Ու ես նորից չեմ ասում, թե ինքը հանցագործ չէ: Պարզապես փաստում եմ, որ ոչինչ ապացուցված չէ ու միաժամանակ պնդում, որ իր վրա կառուցված գործն ուներ զուտ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներ: Ու ոչ, ֆինանսապես չի աջակցել: Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների տրամադրություն հիմա չունեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իմ ծանոթների 30 տոկոսը.. եթե ոչ ավելի Վազգենին են ընտրել... 
> 
> Ուղակի այլ հարցա որ էտ քվեները քցել են իտոգում Սերժիկի մեշոքը... ու ինքը դրան տեր չի կանգնել


Միգուցե քո ծանոթները այո, բայց հիմնականում Վազգենը գրեթե ձայն չուներ: Ու հետաքրքիր է էդ ինչպե՞ս պիտի տեր կանգներ իր ձայներին, դիմե՞ր Սահմնադրական Դատարան  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

էս թեման մոխիրից հառնեց  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միգուցե քո ծանոթները այո, բայց հիմնականում Վազգենը գրեթե ձայն չուներ: Ու հետաքրքիր է էդ ինչպե՞ս պիտի տեր կանգներ իր ձայներին, դիմե՞ր Սահմնադրական Դատարան


համ դիմեր, համ էլ գար ու կանգներ Լևոնի կողքին

----------


## Սամվել

> որովհետև դու շարժված կլինեիր անձնական ամբիցիաներով


Արտ դե լավ էլի... կարողա ինքն էլ ուզումա իրա հետևից տանի ժողովրդին... հիմա ի՞նչ պարտադիրա որ Լևոնի կողքը կանգնի.. կարողա չի վստահում Լևոնին /ինչի հիմքերը իմիջայլոց ունի/ ..ու չի ուզում իրա ընտրազանգվածը Լևոնի հետևից տանի.. որովհետև չի վստահում Լևոնին..

Այլ հարցա որ թույլա ու իրա ձայներին տեր չի կարում կանգնի  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Միգուցե քո ծանոթները այո, բայց հիմնականում Վազգենը գրեթե ձայն չուներ: Ու հետաքրքիր է էդ ինչպե՞ս պիտի տեր կանգներ իր ձայներին, դիմե՞ր Սահմնադրական Դատարան


ապեր սկզբի համար տեր են կանգնում ընտրատարածքում... որ իրա քվեները ուրիշի մեշոքը չգնան.. դրա համար տեղը տեղին վստահված անձեր են ընտրում  :Smile:  ու տենց էլի.. վերջում էլ դե սկսում են անարդարության դեմ պայքարել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ դե լավ էլի... կարողա ինքն էլ ուզումա իրա հետևից տանի ժողովրդին... հիմա ի՞նչ պարտադիրա որ Լևոնի կողքը կանգնի.. կարողա չի վստահում Լևոնին /ինչի հիմքերը իմիջայլոց ունի/ ..ու չի ուզում իրա ընտրազանգվածը Լևոնի հետևից տանի.. որովհետև չի վստահում Լևոնին..
> 
> Այլ հարցա որ թույլա ու իրա ձայներին տեր չի կարում կանգնի


Սամ, ասեցի չէ, որ Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների հավեսը չունեմ:
Որ ինքնը ձեն չէր հավաքելու, չէր կարողանալու հետևից էնքան մարդ տաներ, ակնհայտ էր հենց սկզբից... իր համար էլ: Ակնհայտ էր ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Արտաշ Գեղամյանի, Արամ Հարությունյանի և այլն դեպքում: 
Ու էլի կարդա դրածս հարցազրույցը, որը Վազգենին շատ սիրող մարդու, սրտի խոր կսկիծով ասված խոսքեր են: Որտև կարդալուց էլ զգում ես թե ինչ ցավով ա էդ ամեն ինչը ասում: Ու ուշադրություն դարձրու Վազգենի խոսքերին, որ ինքը դեռ ժամանակ ունի թեկնածությունը հանելու: Ու վերլուծեք, տրամաբանեք, գցեք-բռնեք... մենակ հո մտքին եկածը գրելով չի՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արտ դե լավ էլի... կարողա ինքն էլ ուզումա իրա հետևից տանի ժողովրդին... հիմա ի՞նչ պարտադիրա որ Լևոնի կողքը կանգնի.. կարողա չի վստահում Լևոնին /ինչի հիմքերը իմիջայլոց ունի/ ..ու չի ուզում իրա ընտրազանգվածը Լևոնի հետևից տանի.. որովհետև չի վստահում Լևոնին..
> 
> Այլ հարցա որ թույլա ու իրա ձայներին տեր չի կարում կանգնի


Բա քեզ պետք ա տենց նախագահ, որ իսկի իր ձայներին տեր կանգնելու փորձ չի անում? ինչքան պիտի թույլ լինի?

ու հետո.. ուզում եմ ձեր ուշադրությունը մի հանգամանքի վրա հրավիրեմ...
ինչի էն ժամանակ Վազգենը տենց բան արեց? - Որովհետև հույսեր ուներ՝ իշխանության դեմ պայքարելու համար

Իսկ այս անգամ ինչու չարեց? - որովհետև դուխ չարեց դուրս գա էս դիկտատուրայի դեմ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կարճ ասած ասպարեզում չեն երևում, «տակից» գործ են անում: Չեմ ուզում էս թեմայով խորանալ: Իմացիր, որ Մանուչարյանը շարժման մեջ ա, գնացինք առաջ:


Անցնենք, բայց ես կարծիքս չփոխեցի ու դեռ չեմ հավատում, որ Մանուչարյանը կսատարեր Լևոնին  :Wink: 




> Իսկ օրուգիշեր սև փիա՞ռը: Մակերեսային պետք չի նայել:


Միգուցե ելնելով իր ամբիցիաներից մի երկու բան ասել է Լևոնի հասցեին: Հաստատ ոչ ավել, քան շարժման շատ մասնակիցներ Սերժի հասցեին  :Wink: 




> Ուրեմն ես քեզ էլ կքննադատեի, որովհետև դու շարժված կլինեիր անձնական ամբիցիաներով: Իսկ այդ ազատ կամքի վրա բռնանանալ, բան-մանը, առանձին թեմա ա, չեմ ուզում խորանալ: Ասեմ որ ամեն ինչ նենց չի, ոնց ներկայացնում ես:


Որ Հիթլերը լիներ շարժման առաջատար ու ես չմիանաի Հիտլերի ղեկավարած շարժմանը, միգուցե դու ինձ այդ ժամանակ է՞լ մեղադրեիր: Chuk, կներես, բայց դու ես էմոցիաներով առաջնորդվում  :Smile: 
Խոսքը էն մասին չի որ ես չէի ների Լևոնի արածները: Ես չէի միանա նրան, որովհետև հավատում եմ (անգամ կասեի Վստահ եմ), որ ինքը էլի նույնն է անելու: Ու եթե անցած անգամ ինքը ՀՀ-ում հիմք դրած "Ընտրությունների Կեղծման Ծեսին", ապա այս անգամ միգուցե ընդհարապես երկիրը դարձնի Միապետություն  :Sad: 




> Արի չխառնենք. ՉԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՎԱԾ հանցագործությունների:
> Ու ես նորից չեմ ասում, թե ինքը հանցագործ չէ: Պարզապես փաստում եմ, որ ոչինչ ապացուցված չէ ու միաժամանակ պնդում, որ իր վրա կառուցված գործն ուներ զուտ քաղաքական դրդապատճառներ: Ու ոչ, ֆինանսապես չի աջակցել: Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների տրամադրություն հիմա չունեմ


Ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել ոչ նրա հանցանքները, ոչ էլ ֆինանսավորումը:
Բայց մենակ էն փաստը, որ Վանոն էս Շարժման հետա, ու Շարժման հաղթանակի հետ ինքն էլա գալու իշխանության իմ համար Շատ Ցավալի է:  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, ասեցի չէ, որ Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների հավեսը չունեմ:
> Որ ինքնը ձեն չէր հավաքելու, չէր կարողանալու հետևից էնքան մարդ տաներ, ակնհայտ էր հենց սկզբից... իր համար էլ: Ակնհայտ էր ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Արտաշ Գեղամյանի, Արամ Հարությունյանի և այլն դեպքում: 
> Ու էլի կարդա դրածս հարցազրույցը, որը Վազգենին շատ սիրող մարդու, սրտի խոր կսկիծով ասված խոսքեր են: Որտև կարդալուց էլ զգում ես թե ինչ ցավով ա էդ ամեն ինչը ասում: Ու ուշադրություն դարձրու Վազգենի խոսքերին, որ ինքը դեռ ժամանակ ունի թեկնածությունը հանելու: Ու վերլուծեք, տրամաբանեք, գցեք-բռնեք... մենակ հո մտքին եկածը գրելով չի՞


դե հա տրամաբանորեն հիմա արդեն էտա գալիս...

Բայց դե Արտաշի ու Արամի հետ համեմատելը էն ժամանակ սխալ էր...

Էն ժամանակ էտ մարդը հլը որ ոչմի բան չէր արել.. վատ բան... մինչև ընտրությունները,,,

Իսկ հետո վերջնականապես լքեց ժողովրդին  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Դու՞ ես խաղաղ ցույցին մոլոտովով գնացե՞լ 
> Արա որ անկապ չեք գրում, գժվում եմ:
> 
> Հազար անգամ բացատրեցի, պետական ինստիտուտի նկատմամբ հարգանքի կորցնումով: Ազգային ժողովի շենքը հավասարվեց մեր գյուղի հարևանի հավաբնին: Ու հա՛, Վրաստանինն էլ ա նախադեպ, Աստված տա, առիթ չլինի այդ նախադեպն օգտագործելուն: ՀԱմենայն դեպս իրանց համար ԱԺ շենք գրավելը սովորական երևույթ ա: 
> 
> Բայց եթե նման բաները ծայրահեղ վիճակներում կարող են արդարացվել, ապա չեն կարող արդարացվել 96-ի նման սիտուացիաներում, երբ երկրիդ ես հարվածի տակ դնում: 
> 
> Բայց դե դաշնակներն ու ԱԺՄ-ն երկրին հարվածի տակ դնելու փորձ էլի ունեին, երբ պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ պետք էր ներսում միասնություն լիներ, ախմախ բողոքի ցույցեր էին անում:


Չպատասախանեցիր հոկտեմբերի 27ի կապի մասին:

Չուկ էլի եմ ասում *կայֆի* համար ԱԺ կամ նախագահական չեն գրավում:  Վերևում գրել եմ ինչի  համար են գրավում: Բազում հեղափոխություններ տարբեր երկրներում կատարվել են հենց այդպիսի գրավումնեիր հաշվին/շնորհիվ: Ու դրանցից մարդկանց կարծիքը հեչ էլ պետության նկատմամբ չի փոխվում: Ու տենց գրվումները լինում են իշխանությունների սխալ պահվածքի հետևանք միայն, իշխանությանը անվստահություն հայտնելու ձև: Իսկ սխալ պահվածքի գագաթնակետը բռնությամբ կեղծված ընտրություններն էին: Մնացածը արդեն հեքիաթներ են:

----------

Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միգուցե ելնելով իր ամբիցիաներից մի երկու բան ասել է Լևոնի հասցեին: Հաստատ ոչ ավել, քան շարժման շատ մասնակիցներ Սերժի հասցեին


Ես, օրինակ, ասում եմ, որ սերժիկը մարդասպան ա: քոչն էլ: Թո՛ղ իրա ամբիցիաներից ելնելով ասի, որ Լևոնը 96-ին իր համախոհներին կոտորել ա: Կարող ա՞, թե չէ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *ապեր սկզբի համար տեր են կանգնում ընտրատարածքում... որ իրա քվեները ուրիշի մեշոքը չգնան*.. դրա համար տեղը տեղին վստահված անձեր են ընտրում  ու տենց էլի.. վերջում էլ դե սկսում են անարդարության դեմ պայքարել


Վստահված անձեր ունենալու համար պիտի բազմամարդ կուսակցություն ունենաս առնվազն, որի համար փող է հարկավոր, որը Վազգենը չունի: Եթե ունենար էլ (չնայած վստահ եմ, որ այդ մարդը իր կյանքում երբեք կաշառք չի վերցերլ ու հետևաբար նման փողեր չունի) անիմաստ էր ծախսել մի ընտրության վրա, որում պարտվելու ես, անգամ երկրորդ-երորդ տեղ չես ընկնելու  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա քեզ պետք ա տենց նախագահ, որ իսկի իր ձայներին տեր կանգնելու փորձ չի անում? ինչքան պիտի թույլ լինի?
> 
> ու հետո.. ուզում եմ ձեր ուշադրությունը մի հանգամանքի վրա հրավիրեմ...
> ինչի էն ժամանակ Վազգենը տենց բան արեց? - Որովհետև հույսեր ուներ՝ իշխանության դեմ պայքարելու համար
> 
> Իսկ այս անգամ ինչու չարեց? - որովհետև դուխ չարեց դուրս գա էս դիկտատուրայի դեմ


Աստղ մի՞թե պարզ չի...

Ինձ պետքա նախագահ որին ժողովուրդնա ընտրել... թե ինքը Նեգռ կլինի, անբարոյական կլինի, քոռ կլինի թե դեբիլ իմ համար էական չի... 



> Խոսքը էն մասին չի որ ես չէի ների Լևոնի արածները: Ես չէի միանա նրան, որովհետև հավատում եմ (անգամ կասեի Վստահ եմ), որ ինքը էլի նույնն է անելու: Ու եթե անցած անգամ ինքը ՀՀ-ում հիմք դրած "Ընտրությունների Կեղծման Ծեսին", ապա այս անգամ միգուցե ընդհարապես երկիրը դարձնի Միապետություն


Դե ապեր հարցը հիմա էտ չի... հարցը էնա որ մենք Ընտրենք.. Լևոնը փորձի նույնը անել իրան էլ կքցենք Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ նւոյն կամեռեն...

հետո հաջորդին ու տենց շարունակ մինչև հասկանան որ Ժողովուրդնա երկրի տերը..  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Անցնենք, բայց ես կարծիքս չփոխեցի ու դեռ չեմ հավատում, որ Մանուչարյանը կսատարեր Լևոնին


Պարզապես բարեբախտություն է, որ քո կարծիքը իրականության հետ կապ չունի:
Ապեր, ուշադիր եղիր, քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ էր Մանուչարյանը ներկա նույն Վազգենի հետ հանդիպմանը ու հետը բանակցություններ էր տանում  :Wink: 



> Միգուցե ելնելով իր ամբիցիաներից մի երկու բան ասել է Լևոնի հասցեին: Հաստատ ոչ ավել, քան շարժման շատ մասնակիցներ Սերժի հասցեին


Հաշվի առնելով որ Սերժենք իշխանություն են, բնական է նրա հասցեին ասելը բոլոր թեկնածուների կողմից, ճիշտն ասած: Բայց տարօրինակաբար բոլորը Լևոնի հասցեին էին ասում ու այդտեղ խիստ ակտիվ էր Մանուկյանը: Բացատրեմ. ընտրությունների ժամանակ իրանց ֆունկցիան հենց դա էր:




> Խոսքը էն մասին չի որ ես չէի ների Լևոնի արածները: Ես չէի միանա նրան, որովհետև հավատում եմ (անգամ կասեի Վստահ եմ), որ ինքը էլի նույնն է անելու: Ու եթե անցած անգամ ինքը ՀՀ-ում հիմք դրած "Ընտրությունների Կեղծման Ծեսին", ապա այս անգամ միգուցե ընդհարապես երկիրը դարձնի Միապետություն


պետք չէ շատ սրատես լինել, հասկանալու համար որ Վազգենը ամբիցաներով ու անձնական վիրավորվածությունից ելնելով էր շարժվում  :Wink: 




> Բայց մենակ էն փաստը, որ Վանոն էս Շարժման հետա, ու Շարժման հաղթանակի հետ ինքն էլա գալու իշխանության իմ համար Շատ Ցավալի է:


Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը իշխանության կգա: Ավելին, հակված եմ կարծելու, որ չի գա: Ու անձամբ ինձ ուրախացնում է, որ Վանոյի նման մարդը շարժմանը գաղափարակիցն է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես, օրինակ, ասում եմ, որ սերժիկը մարդասպան ա: քոչն էլ: Թո՛ղ իրա ամբիցիաներից ելնելով ասի, որ Լևոնը 96-ին իր համախոհներին կոտորել ա: Կարող ա՞, թե չէ:


Ու ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ ինչի Վազգենը ասելա, որ Լևոնը 96-ին իր համախոհներին կոտորելա՞  :Smile: 
Ինչ էլ, որ ասած լինի, վստահ եմ հիմնավորում կունենա  :Wink: 

"ամբիցիաներից ելնելով ասի" ասելով ես նկատի չունեի օդ կրակի, այլ անի հայտարարություններ` վարկաբեկելու համար Լևոնին  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Վստահված անձեր ունենալու համար պիտի բազմամարդ կուսակցություն ունենաս առնվազն, որի համար փող է հարկավոր, որը Վազգենը չունի: Եթե ունենար էլ (չնայած վստահ եմ, որ այդ մարդը իր կյանքում երբեք կաշառք չի վերցերլ ու հետևաբար նման փողեր չունի) անիմաստ էր ծախսել մի ընտրության վրա, որում պարտվելու ես, անգամ երկրորդ-երորդ տեղ չես ընկնելու


Այ ապրես, Լյով ջան:
Բա էլ ինչի՞ էր մասնակցում  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վստահված անձեր ունենալու համար պիտի բազմամարդ կուսակցություն ունենաս առնվազն, որի համար փող է հարկավոր, որը Վազգենը չունի: Եթե ունենար էլ (չնայած վստահ եմ, որ այդ մարդը իր կյանքում երբեք կաշառք չի վերցերլ ու հետևաբար նման փողեր չունի) անիմաստ էր ծախսել մի ընտրության վրա, որում պարտվելու ես, անգամ երկրորդ-երորդ տեղ չես ընկնելու


դե հենց դրա համար էլ ինքը պետքա էնքան ջոգեր որ թեքնածություն չդներ...

Անիմաստ դնելու իմաստը ո՞րնա :Xeloq: 

Որ մարդիկ իմանան քեզ են ընտրում բայց իտոգում Սերժին ընտրե՞ն  :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Չպատասախանեցիր հոկտեմբերի 27ի կապի մասին:


Բացատրեցի Ներս ջան  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի չհասկացար  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մի՞թե պարզ չի...
> 
> Ինձ պետքա նախագահ որին ժողովուրդնա ընտրել... թե ինքը Նեգռ կլինի, անբարոյական կլինի, քոռ կլինի թե դեբիլ իմ համար էական չի... 
> 
> 
> Դե ապեր հարցը հիմա էտ չի... հարցը էնա որ մենք Ընտրենք.. Լևոնը փորձի նույնը անել իրան էլ կքցենք Սերժի ու Քոչի հետ նւոյն կամեռեն...
> 
> հետո հաջորդին ու տենց շարունակ մինչև հասկանան որ Ժողովուրդնա երկրի տերը..


Պարզը պարզ ա, բայց անհասկանալի ա, թե էս թեման ինչի նորից սենց բորբոքվեց? Ախր նենց հարցեր կան, որ արդեն պիտի մարսած լինեինք ու անցնեինք առաջ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց մենակ էն փաստը, որ Վանոն էս Շարժման հետա, ու Շարժման հաղթանակի հետ ինքն էլա գալու իշխանության իմ համար Շատ Ցավալի է:


Ուրեմն ներկայիս 100% մարդասպան հացագործների հետ կհամակերպվես, ինչ ա թե՝ Վանոն *կարող ա* վերադառնա՞լ: Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ասում եք՝ Լևոնին չենք ուզում, որովհետև իր օրոք վատ ա լինելու: Ինչի՞ց ա վատ լինելու, ա՛յ ախպերներ ջան: Տասի տեղը հարյուր մա՞րդ են Հրապարակում սպանելու օրը ցերեկով, հիսուն հազար հոգի լցնելու են բանտե՞րը, Պապլավոկում ամեն իրիկուն մա՞րդ են «քաշքշելու», ամեն տոն օր հոկտեմեբերի 27 ե՞ն անելու: Հիմա *նաղդ* պարզ ա, որ ահավոր վատ ա վիճակը ու քանի գնա՝ վատանալու ա: Ու հետո եթե կայունացման, զարգացման, ուրիշ սիրուն-ռոմանտիկ բաների թեկուզ 1% հույս կա, էլի՛ պիտի սրանց փոխել էդ հույսի հետ, որովհետև սրանք արդեն էդ մի տոկոսն էլ չունեն, զրո ա ռեսուրսը:

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2009), Chuk (14.01.2009), Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չպատասախանեցիր հոկտեմբերի 27ի կապի մասին:
> 
> Չուկ էլի եմ ասում *կայֆի* համար ԱԺ կամ նախագահական չեն գրավում:  Վերևում գրել եմ ինչի  համար են գրավում: Բազում հեղափոխություններ տարբեր երկրներում կատարվել են հենց այդպիսի գրավումնեիր հաշվին/շնորհիվ: Ու դրանցից մարդկանց կարծիքը հեչ էլ պետության նկատմամբ չի փոխվում: Ու տենց գրվումները լինում են իշխանությունների սխալ պահվածքի հետևանք միայն, իշխանությանը անվստահություն հայտնելու ձև: Իսկ սխալ պահվածքի գագաթնակետը բռնությամբ կեղծված ընտրություններն էին: Մնացածը արդեն հեքիաթներ են:


Ներս սաղ տոչնի ասում ես...

Ուղակի հարց էնա որ ինքը մինչև վերջ չգնաց դրա համար հիմա իրան սխալ են հանում...  :Smile: 

Ու ըստ էության մինչև վերջ չգնալը սխալ էր... քանի որ կորցրեցինք էլի Հանրապետությունը դե ֆակտո   :Sad: 



> Պարզը պարզ ա, բայց անհասկանալի ա, թե էս թեման ինչի նորից սենց բորբոքվեց? Ախր նենց հարցեր կան, որ արդեն պիտի մարսած լինեինք ու անցնեինք առաջ


Աստղ ջան դե հիմա խոսում ենք էլի.. Ի՞Նչ էականա ինչ թեմայա... Դու էլ ոնց որ էն դպրոցի ուսմասվարներից լինես "Ստեղ ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում :Angry2: "  :Dntknw:   :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ու ճիշտ ես ասում: Իսկ ինչի Վազգենը ասելա, որ Լևոնը 96-ին իր համախոհներին կոտորելա՞ Ինչ էլ, որ ասած լինի, վստահ եմ հիմնավորում կունենա  
> 
> "ամբիցիաներից ելնելով ասի" ասելով ես նկատի չունեի օդ կրակի, այլ անի հայտարարություններ` վարկաբեկելու համար Լևոնին


Ասածս էն էր, որ անհամեմատելի բաները համեմատել պետք չի: Էդ զոհված տասը հոգին հաստատ «մութուցուրտի» հազար ձմեռվանից ավելի ծանր են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Պարզապես բարեբախտություն է, որ քո կարծիքը իրականության հետ կապ չունի:
> Ապեր, ուշադիր եղիր, քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ էր Մանուչարյանը ներկա նույն Վազգենի հետ հանդիպմանը ու հետը բանակցություններ էր տանում


Որ տեսնի Լևոնը ինչ-որ խելքը գլխին բան ասում ա թե չէ: Միթե՞ մյուսներն էլ դրա համար չէին եկել:  :Smile: 




> Հաշվի առնելով որ Սերժենք իշխանություն են, բնական է նրա հասցեին ասելը բոլոր թեկնածուների կողմից, ճիշտն ասած: Բայց տարօրինակաբար բոլորը Լևոնի հասցեին էին ասում ու այդտեղ խիստ ակտիվ էր Մանուկյանը: Բացատրեմ. *ընտրությունների ժամանակ իրանց ֆունկցիան հենց դա էր:*


Չհիմնավորված ենթադրություն: Նույն ձև կարամ ասեմ Լևոնի ֆունկցիան էլ Նախագահ դառնալը Ղարաբաղը ծախելն էր  :LOL: 




> պետք չէ շատ սրատես լինել, հասկանալու համար որ Վազգենը ամբիցաներով ու անձնական վիրավորվածությունից ելնելով էր շարժվում


Մեր մեջ ասած լավ հռետոր ես Chuk  :Wink: 
Բայց արի ու տես, որ ես "սրատես" չեմ: Չեմ ժխտի, որ ամբիցիաները կապ ունեին: Բայց վերջիվերջո Վազգենը գնացել էր Լևոնի հետ հանդիպման, ուրեմն դեռ տատանվում էր:  :Wink: 




> Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը իշխանության կգա: Ավելին, հակված եմ կարծելու, որ չի գա:


Ես էլ վստահ եմ, որ կգա Շարժման հաղթանակի դեպքում: 
Լավ, Վանոյի մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է, մեկ է ոչինչ չենք ապացուցի իրար, առաջարկում եմ ավարտենք նրա մասին խոսակցությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բացատրեցի Ներս ջան 
> Ուղղակի չհասկացար


Կբացատրե՞ս: Մի գրամ դրա մասին չգտա գրառմանդ մեջ:  :Huh:

----------

Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Լյով ջան, հոգնեցի արդեն էս թեմայից, կներես, լքեմ: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հասարակ վերլուծություններ անել է պետք: Տարրական վերլուծություններ: Բարի քննարկումներ ձեզ  :Wink:

----------

Հայկօ (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կբացատրե՞ս: Մի գրամ դրա մասին չգտա գրառմանդ մեջ:


ներս ջան, մեր գյուղի Սարոյի հավաբունը նենց օբյեկտ ա, որ պրոբլեմ չկա էնտեղ մտնել մի բան անել, դուրս գալը: Փոխարեն Ազգային Ժողովը հզոր ինստիտուտ ա, ակնածանքի վայր, պետական խորհրդանիշ: Այնտեղ քեզ չես կարող թույլ տալ մտնել, մի քանի հոգու արյուն թափել, ելնել: Բայց ինչ-որ պահից էդ շենքն էլ ակնածանքի վայր չէր, այլ հավաբունին հավասարազոր մի բան: Իսկ թե որ պահից, թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> դե հենց դրա համար էլ ինքը պետքա էնքան ջոգեր որ թեքնածություն չդներ...
> 
> Անիմաստ դնելու իմաստը ո՞րնա
> 
> Որ մարդիկ իմանան քեզ են ընտրում բայց իտոգում Սերժին ընտրե՞ն


Ձրի մարդահամար, որ իմանաս թե ինչքան կողմնակից ունես մոտավարապես  :LOL:  :Wink: 




> Ուրեմն ներկայիս 100% մարդասպան հացագործների հետ կհամակերպվես, ինչ ա թե՝ Վանոն *կարող ա* վերադառնա՞լ: Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ասում եք՝ Լևոնին չենք ուզում, որովհետև իր օրոք վատ ա լինելու: Ինչի՞ց ա վատ լինելու, ա՛յ ախպերներ ջան: Տասի տեղը հարյուր մա՞րդ են Հրապարակում սպանելու օրը ցերեկով, հիսուն հազար հոգի լցնելու են բանտե՞րը, Պապլավոկում ամեն իրիկուն մա՞րդ են «քաշքշելու», ամեն տոն օր հոկտեմեբերի 27 ե՞ն անելու: Հիմա *նաղդ* պարզ ա, որ ահավոր վատ ա վիճակը ու քանի գնա՝ վատանալու ա: Ու հետո եթե կայունացման, զարգացման, ուրիշ սիրուն-ռոմանտիկ բաների թեկուզ 1% հույս կա, էլի՛ պիտի սրանց փոխել էդ հույսի հետ, որովհետև սրանք արդեն էդ մի տոկոսն էլ չունեն, զրո ա ռեսուրսը:


Սա երևի ինձ չէր ուղղված, քանի որ ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ աջակցում եմ Շարժմանը  :Wink: 
Իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Վանոն ավելի լավը ՉԻ քան սրանք, դրա համար էլ փորձում եմ մի փոքր էլ մտածել վաղվա օրվա մաին ու ամեն-ինչ կանեմ հետագայում, Շարժման հաղթանակից հետո, որ նա չվերադառնա  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սա երևի ինձ չէր ուղղված, քանի որ ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ աջակցում եմ Շարժմանը


Ուրախ եմ  :Smile: : Լուրջ  :Smile: :

Բայց գերեզմաններ փորփրելն իմ գործն էլ չէ: Բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile: :

----------


## Սամվել

> ներս ջան, մեր գյուղի Սարոյի հավաբունը նենց օբյեկտ ա, որ պրոբլեմ չկա էնտեղ մտնել մի բան անել, դուրս գալը: Փոխարեն Ազգային Ժողովը հզոր ինստիտուտ ա, ակնածանքի վայր, պետական խորհրդանիշ: Այնտեղ քեզ չես կարող թույլ տալ մտնել, մի քանի հոգու արյուն թափել, ելնել: Բայց ինչ-որ պահից էդ շենքն էլ ակնածանքի վայր չէր, այլ հավաբունին հավասարազոր մի բան: Իսկ թե որ պահից, թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը:


Արտ ջան դե իրականում Հանրապետությունն էլ պետքա ժողովրդավարական լինի... 

Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդավարությունը ոտնահարված էր... ոտնահարված էր ժողովրդի հիմնարար իրավունքների մեկը՝ ընտրելու իրավունքը։ 

Այսինքն տվյալ դեպքում ընտրվել էր պայքարի այդ տարբերակը...
Նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները
Տվյալ դեպքում նպատակը՝ ժողովրդի նպատակը, երկրի դե ֆակտո Ապաբռնապետականացումն էր... ու շատ ափսոս որ դրան չեն հասել...

Թերևս այստեղ միակ բանը որում կարող եմ մեղադրել Վազգենին թուլությունն է

----------


## Սամվել

> Ձրի մարդահամար, որ իմանաս թե ինչքան կողմնակից ունես մոտավարապես


Ապեր երկրի բարորության հաշվին նույնիսկ ամենանամեղ բաները համաձայնվի որ անընդունելի են  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով ջան, հոգնեցի արդեն էս թեմայից, կներես, լքեմ:


Խնդիր չկա, քաղաքականությունը երբեմն հոգնեցնում է  :Smile: 




> Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ հասարակ վերլուծություններ անել է պետք: Տարրական վերլուծություններ: Բարի քննարկումներ ձեզ


Իսկ ըստ քեզ ես այս կամ այն քաղ-գործչի մասին կարծիք եմ կազմում ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքը յուրացնելո՞վ  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. քանի որ հոգնել ես այս թեմայից, կարող ես հիմա չպատասխանել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան դե իրականում Հանրապետությունն էլ պետքա ժողովրդավարական լինի... 
> 
> Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդավարությունը ոտնահարված էր... ոտնահարված էր ժողովրդի հիմնարար իրավունքների մեկը՝ ընտրելու իրավունքը։ 
> 
> Այսինքն տվյալ դեպքում ընտրվել էր պայքարի այդ տարբերակը...
> Նպատակը արդարացնում է միջոցները
> Տվյալ դեպքում նպատակը՝ ժողովրդի նպատակը, երկրի դե ֆակտո Ապաբռնապետականացումն էր... ու շատ ափսոս որ դրան չեն հասել...
> 
> Թերևս այստեղ միակ բանը որում կարող եմ մեղադրել Վազգենին թուլությունն է


Սամ ջան, կթողնե՞ս թեմայից դուրս գամ:
Երկու բառ ասեմ ու ցտեսություն ասեմ թեմային:

Ուրեման հարկավոր էր ընդամենը համապատասխան մարմիններին դիմել՝ օրենքի շրջանակներում: Օրինակ սահմանադրական դատարան: Չի արվել: Գիտե՞ս ինչի: Որտև տենց խախտում չկար, որ կարողանային շահեին: Իսկ էն ժամանակ ՍԴ-ն հիմիկվա նման խամաճիկ չէր Սամ ջան, փաստեր լինելու դեպքում կանցներ:

Բարի քննարկումներ ու գրելուց առաջ վերլուծել եմ ցանկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, կթողնե՞ս թեմայից դուրս գամ:
> Երկու բառ ասեմ ու ցտեսություն ասեմ թեմային:
> 
> Ուրեման հարկավոր էր ընդամենը համապատասխան մարմիններին դիմել՝ օրենքի շրջանակներում: Օրինակ սահմանադրական դատարան: Չի արվել: Գիտե՞ս ինչի: Որտև տենց խախտում չկար, որ կարողանային շահեին: Իսկ էն ժամանակ ՍԴ-ն հիմիկվա նման խամաճիկ չէր Սամ ջան, փաստեր լինելու դեպքում կանցներ:
> 
> Բարի քննարկումներ ու գրելուց առաջ վերլուծել եմ ցանկանում


Ուզում ես ասել ընտրությունները չէի՞ն կեղծվել  :Shok:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ապեր երկրի բարորության հաշվին նույնիսկ ամենանամեղ բաները համաձայնվի որ անընդունելի են


Կատակ էի անում  :Wink: 

Անկեղծ ասած, ես չգիտեմ թե ինչի համար է Վազգենը դրել թեկնածությունը: Նույն կերպ 2003-Դեմիրճյանի վախտով էլ ինքը շանս չուներ ընտրվելու բայց դրեց: Երևի թե վերջնականորեն քաղաքական դիակ դառնալուց է փորձում խուսափել:
Բայց ցավոք սրտի չխուսափեց: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է, որ այժմ Վ. Մանուկյան քաղաքական գործիչ այլևս չկա:  :Sad:

----------

Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում ես ասել ընտրությունները չէի՞ն կեղծվել


Սամ, ներվերս մի կեր:
Թող դուրս գամ թեմայից:
Իհարկե կեղծվել էին: Երկու կողմից էլ: ՈՒ Վազգենի կողմը հիմնավորումներ չուներ, որ կարողանար դատ շահել: Ու կեղծիքներն էլ հավասար քանակի էին եղել ըստ իմ աղբյուրների: Ամեն դեպքում էնքան չէր եղել, որ կարողանային հաղթեին, ինչը ապացուցվում ա օրենքի ճանապարհով իրանց չգնալով:

Մի հատ էլ ինձ դիմես, թոթոլ բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տալու ու չպատասխանեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, ներվերս մի կեր:
> Թող դուրս գամ թեմայից:
> Իհարկե կեղծվել էին: Երկու կողմից էլ: ՈՒ Վազգենի կողմը հիմնավորումներ չուներ, որ կարողանար դատ շահել: Ու կեղծիքներն էլ հավասար քանակի էին եղել ըստ իմ աղբյուրների: Ամեն դեպքում էնքան չէր եղել, որ կարողանային հաղթեին, ինչը ապացուցվում ա օրենքի ճանապարհով իրանց չգնալով:
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ինձ դիմես, թոթոլ բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տալու ու չպատասխանեմ


ԱՐտ չեմ դիմում... բայց սենց մոտեցումը չեմ ընդունում... հիմա էս քո ասածն էլ նենց Գյուլնազ Տատոտա...  :Smile:  

Բայց դե ոնց ուզում ես մտածի.. ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. բեդ ռեպ չտաս  :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ներս ջան, մեր գյուղի Սարոյի հավաբունը նենց օբյեկտ ա, որ պրոբլեմ չկա էնտեղ մտնել մի բան անել, դուրս գալը: Փոխարեն Ազգային Ժողովը հզոր ինստիտուտ ա, ակնածանքի վայր, պետական խորհրդանիշ: Այնտեղ քեզ չես կարող թույլ տալ մտնել, մի քանի հոգու արյուն թափել, ելնել: Բայց ինչ-որ պահից էդ շենքն էլ ակնածանքի վայր չէր, այլ հավաբունին հավասարազոր մի բան: Իսկ թե որ պահից, թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը:


համեմատությունդ հեչ կոռռեկտ չէր: Ի՞նչ ակնածանքի վայր: Ակնածանքի վայրա լինում, պետական խորհրդանիշա լինում երբ իր նպատակինա ծառայում, իսկ երբ դառնումա աներեսաբար, կեղծիքներով ինչ որ մեկի իշխնություն պահելու համար բերդ (կարդա պետական խորհրդանիշի պղծում), դառնում ձեր հարևան Սարոյի հավաբնից էլ բեթար, որ պիտի մտնես ու քշես իրանց ըտեղից:  Նույն կերպ էլ նախագահի պաշտոննա պետության խորհրդանիշ, բայց Սերժին չես ուզում չէ մնա ըտեղ, ուզում ես քշես չէ՞: Բա հիմա ինչ ասեմ պետության սիմվոլները չե՞ս հարգում: Նույն կերպ կարող եմ հարցադրում անեմ նախագահի պաշտոն սիմվոլը ո՞վ ու ե՞րբ հավասարեցրեց հավաբնին: դա էլ թողնում եմ քո տրամաբանությանը:

----------

Second Chance (14.01.2009), Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սամ, ներվերս մի կեր:
> Թող դուրս գամ թեմայից:
> Իհարկե կեղծվել էին: Երկու կողմից էլ: ՈՒ Վազգենի կողմը հիմնավորումներ չուներ, որ կարողանար դատ շահել: Ու կեղծիքներն էլ հավասար քանակի էին եղել ըստ իմ աղբյուրների: Ամեն դեպքում էնքան չէր եղել, որ կարողանային հաղթեին, ինչը ապացուցվում ա օրենքի ճանապարհով իրանց չգնալով:
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ինձ դիմես, թոթոլ բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տալու ու չպատասխանեմ


Չուկ ջա՛ն, կարող ես ինձ բացասական վարկանիշ տալ, բայց էս ասածդ ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Էն ժամանակ ժողովուրդը հազար անգամ դժգոհ էր Լեւոնից, քան թե հիմա Սերժից: Սաղ անիծում ու ինչ ասես չէին ասում իրան, էտ ո՞նց պիտի ինքը հաղթեր: Վազգենը ոչ թե մի քանի *տոկոսով*, այլ մի քանի *անգամ* շատ ձայն էր հավաքել Լեւոնից: 

Հ.Գ. Կուկի հարցերին վաղը կպատասխանեմ:

----------

Second Chance (14.01.2009), Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջա՛ն, կարող ես ինձ բացասական վարկանիշ տալ, բայց էս ասածդ ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Էն ժամանակ ժողովուրդը հազար անգամ դժգոհ էր Լեւոնից, քան թե հիմա Սերժից: Սաղ անիծում ու ինչ ասես չէին ասում իրան, էտ ո՞նց պիտի ինքը հաղթեր: Վազգենը ոչ թե մի քանի *տոկոսով*, այլ մի քանի *անգամ* շատ ձայն էր հավաքել Լեւոնից: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կուկի հարցերին վաղը կպատասխանեմ:


Զզվում եմ մեռած թեմաներին անդրադառնալուց:

Արի հասկանանք իրավիճակը:
Էս դեպքում ժողովրդին արհեստական չէին հասունացրել Սերժի ու Քոչարյանի դեմ, հենց իրանք էին իրենց քաղաքականությամբ բերել նրան:
Էն անգամ արհեստականորեն հասցրել էին՝ սկսած 94-ից: «Մութ ու ցուրտ» տարի արտահայտություններով, հակապետական գործողություններով (պատերազմի ժամանակ ներսը խարխլող գործողություններ և այլն), լիքը սուտ ու կեղծիք տարածելով, շատ բնական բաներ որպես հակաբնական ներկայացնելով և այլն:

Ու ընտրություններում Վազենը մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ ձայն չուներ: Պրոֆեսիոնալ ձևով տարածված սուտ, բլեֆ: 50/50 էր: Այո՛, կեղծվել ա, նորից եմ ասում: Բայց կյանքում չես կարող համեմատել հիմիկվա կեղծիքների հետ: Ու չեմ արդարացնում էն ժամանակվա կեղծիքը: ՈՒղղակկի ասում եմ, եթե կեղծիք էր եղել, օրինական ճանապարհով գնայիք, ոչ թե գնայիք ԱԺ նախագահ ծեծեիք, ԱԺ շենք գրավեինք, պետական ինստիտուտը հավասարացնեիք հավաբնի մակարդակին:

Ներսին ասեմ.
Նախագահի անձին չեմ հարգում, նախագահի ինստիտուտը հարգում եմ: Դրա համար էլ հակապետական բաներ չեմ անում, չեմ գնում Սերժի գլուխը թռցնեմ, այլ ուզում եմ օրինական ձևով իրան իշխանությունից զրկեմ: Տարբերությունը սար ու ձոր ա, եթե չես հասկանում, քո պրոբլեմն ա: Իսկ ես պետականամետ մարդ եմ, Սերժի գլուխը չեմ թռցնելու, ԱԺ շենքը չեմ գրավելու, ԱԺ նախագահին չեմ ծեծելու:

----------


## dvgray

> ասենք ինձ քո տեսակետը հայտնի է, դու հիմա էլ մեծ հաճույքով կհարձակվեիր Ազգային Ժողովի կամ նախագահականի վրա, ուղղակի դա հակապետական գործունեություն է էլի, ու իմ գնահատմամբ ծայրահեղականի մոտեցում: Իսկ ցանկացած ծայրահեղություն մեծ արատ է:


Համաձայն եմ Չուկ ջան, որ էս հարցում ես քեզանից ավելի աջ եմ տեղաբաշխված գրաֆիկի վրա /  :Smile: / այսինքն ավելի ծայր եմ քան դու: Բայց մի բանում համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, որ դա արատ է: Արի համաձայնվի, որ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք էլ ավելի կենտրոնական են գրաֆիկի վրա, քան դու., իսկ դրանից չի հետևում որ քո կարծիքը արատավոր է :
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ, թողնենք 96 թիվը, 2008-ի իր արածը արած չէր. կարող ա սրա հետ էլ համաձայն չես?


Սրա հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, Աստղ ջան  :Smile: , ու ես էլի եմ ասել, որ սա իմ համար անձնական հաշիվների մաքրման գործողություն էր:

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ Չուկ ջան, որ էս հարցում ես քեզանից ավելի աջ եմ տեղաբաշխված գրաֆիկի վրա / / այսինքն ավելի ծայր եմ քան դու: Բայց մի բանում համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, որ դա արատ է: Արի համաձայնվի, որ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք էլ ավելի կենտրոնական են գրաֆիկի վրա, քան դու., իսկ դրանից չի հետևում որ քո կարծիքը արատավոր է :


Հետևում է: 
Որովհետև ես անկեղծորեն ընդունում եմ, որ շատ հարցերում մտածելակերպս ծայրահեղականին մոտենալով արատավոր է:
Ու ինչքան ծայրահեղական է, էնքան ավելի արատավոր:

Օրինակ նույն Մանուկյանի ծայրահեղականությունը արատավոր է  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետևում է: 
> Որովհետև ես անկեղծորեն ընդունում եմ, որ շատ հարցերում մտածելակերպս ծայրահեղականին մոտենալով արատավոր է:
> Ու ինչքան ծայրահեղական է, էնքան ավելի արատավոր:
> 
> Օրինակ նույն Մանուկյանի ծայրահեղականությունը արատավոր է


արատավոր է հասարակությունը, պետությունը, այլ ոչ թե անհատը, որ էտ ամենին դիմակայելու համար սրում է իր ուժերը, էներգիան մեկ կետի, մեկ նպատակի ու ըստ այդմ էլ մեծ պիկերով հանդես գալիս, քանի որ ունի բավականաչափ էներգիա:

----------


## Chuk

> արատավոր է հասարակությունը, պետությունը, այլ ոչ թե անհատը, որ էտ ամենին դիմակայելու համար սրում է իր ուժերը, էներգիան մեկ կետի, մեկ նպատակի ու ըստ այդմ էլ մեծ պիկերով հանդես գալիս, քանի որ ունի բավականաչափ էներգիա:


եթե իր ծայրահեղությունը բերում է հակապետական գործողությունների, իր էներգիան սպառում է հակապետական գործունեությամբ, ահա դա սաստիկ արատ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Սամ, ներվերս մի կեր:
> Թող դուրս գամ թեմայից:
> Իհարկե կեղծվել էին: Երկու կողմից էլ: ՈՒ Վազգենի կողմը հիմնավորումներ չուներ, որ կարողանար դատ շահել: Ու կեղծիքներն էլ հավասար քանակի էին եղել ըստ իմ աղբյուրների: Ամեն դեպքում էնքան չէր եղել, որ կարողանային հաղթեին, ինչը ապացուցվում ա օրենքի ճանապարհով իրանց չգնալով:
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ինձ դիմես, թոթոլ բացասական վարկանիշ եմ տալու ու չպատասխանեմ


Չուկ, կներես, չեմ ուզում նեռվերտ ուտեմ, բայց  դու դատական համակարգի արդարամտությանը կամ օրինապաշտությանը նշանակում է հավատում ես՞ /կամ  նունն անողնաշար հաստավիզ 96 -ի դատավորներին /

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կներես, չեմ ուզում նեռվերտ ուտեմ, բայց  դու դատական համակարգի արդարամտությանը կամ օրինապաշտությանը նշանակում է հավատում ես՞ /կամ  նունն անողնաշար հաստավիզ 96 -ի դատավորներին /


Ես հավատում եմ դատարան ինստիտուտին, որն էսօր չի գործում, ու որին կարելի է բերծել գործող վիճակի՝ առանց հակապետական գործողությունների:

----------


## dvgray

> եթե իր ծայրահեղությունը բերում է հակապետական գործողությունների, իր էներգիան սպառում է հակապետական գործունեությամբ, ահա դա սաստիկ արատ է:


բայց դա հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել, թե ով է հակապետական, քո ասած "ծայրահեղականը"՞, որը գնում ու ջարդում է իր երկիրը ջարդուխուրդ անող ու օտարին ստրկության վաճառող ապօրինի դիկտատորի գլուխը, թե հակապետական է այն մարդըմ,  որը  ժողովրդի էներգիան է վատնում անպտուղ դատավարությունների վրա

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես հավատում եմ դատարան ինստիտուտին, որն էսօր չի գործում, ու որին կարելի է բերծել գործող վիճակի՝ առանց հակապետական գործողությունների:


Հրագելիս, նշանակում է դու հավատում ես մեր երկրի ու նրա դատական իշխանության ապագա մոդելին ու նրա իրականացմանը: ես էլ եմ նրան հավատում: նաև վստահ եմ որ վաղը դա ունենալու ենք:
սակայն խոսքը գնում է  եղածին հավատալու մասին

----------


## Chuk

> բայց դա հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել, թե ով է հակապետական, քո ասած "ծայրահեղականը"՞, որը գնում ու ջարդում է իր երկիրը ջարդուխուրդ անող ու օտարին ստրկության վաճառող ապօրինի դիկտատորի գլուխը, թե հակապետական է այն մարդըմ,  որը  ժողովրդի էներգիան է վատնում անպտուղ դատավարությունների վրա


Հակապետական է պետական ինստիտուտը հողին հավասարացնողը, պետական է այդ պետական ինստիտուտին տիրացողին հողին հավասարացնողը  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ սենց բաներ մի ասա... 
> 
> Էս քո ասածից հետևումա որ դու ուրախ ես որ կեղծել են... ստեղից էլ հետևումա որ հիմա պայքարդ էլ ինչի համարա՞ ... այսինքն էն ժամանակ կեղծել են թույլ Վազգենի դեմ լավ են արել... հիմա էլ կեղծել են Լևոնի դեմ.. որը ինքնելա մի անգամ կեղծել հետևաբար տականքա ըստ էության... Այսինքն ինչ իրանք էլ են լավ անու՞մ  
> 
> Էս սաղ տրամաբանությունա... 
> 
> Եկեք մի ձևի ստանդարտներ կիրառենք էլի...
> 
> Եթե չեն կեղծում չեն կեղծում բոլորը..
> Եթե կեղծում են կեղծում են բոլորը ու պայքարն էլ անիմաստ է


Էս թեման հլը չի ջնջխվե՞լ :LOL: 
Սամ, եկել եմ նույնը կրկնեմ, երեկ երկու անգամ ասել եմ, չես ուզում ճիշտ ընկալես, թե ես չեմ կարողանում ճիշտ ներկայացնեմ, չգիտեմ, բայց փաստ ա, որ ես նույն բանը երրորդ անգամ եմ ասում :Wink: 
Երբեք և ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ ընդունում, որ բռնանում են ժողովրդի կամքին, բայց այս դեպքում, ի՞նչ արած, ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, այդպես է, ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, ձևականություն չեմ անում, ասում եմ` ուրախ եմ, որ Վազգենը չի եղել նախագահ, չնայած, որ ընդունել եմ ու էլի ընդունում եմ, որ բավականին խելացի քաղաքական գործիչ է, բայց ես երբեք չեմ վստահի նրան նախագահի պաշտոնը, չեմ խվեարկի նրա օգտին: Միգուցե նախարար, վարչապետ, բայց ոչ երբեք նախագահ, ոչ երբեք զորքերի գլխավոր հրամանատար: Սա ա իմ ասածը: Մեծաքանակ զանգվածների հետ անզգույշ վարվելը, կոպիտ ու անիմաստ քայլեր անելը, անհեթեթ կոչեր անելը մեծ կորուստներ է ենթադրում, այդ թվում և մարդկային կյանքի կորուստներ` անդառնալի կորուստներ: Սա երկակի ստանդարտ չէ, որովհետև ես միևնույնն է դատապարտում եմ կեղծիքը, դա ժողովրդավարության դեմ կատարվող հանցագործություն է: Ես ընդամենը ուրախ եմ նրա` նախագահի աթոռը չզբաղեցնելու փաստից, ոչ թե ընտրությունների կեղծումից, ուղղակի այստեղ վատն էն ա, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևանքն ա:

----------

Սամվել (14.01.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

...

----------


## Kuk

Դո՛ւս արի դու վափշե էս բաժնից :Angry2:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Դո՛ւս արի դու վափշե էս բաժնից


 Յա էս ինչ բանա,մարդ չի կարող ազատ իրա կարծիքը արտահայտի,մնումա արգելափակեք դրա համար,հենց էտա լավ եմ արել գրել եմ եղավ :Beee:

----------


## voter

> Սամ ջան, կթողնե՞ս թեմայից դուրս գամ:
> Երկու բառ ասեմ ու ցտեսություն ասեմ թեմային:
> 
> Ուրեման հարկավոր էր ընդամենը համապատասխան մարմիններին դիմել՝ օրենքի շրջանակներում: Օրինակ սահմանադրական դատարան: Չի արվել: Գիտե՞ս ինչի: Որտև տենց խախտում չկար, որ կարողանային շահեին: Իսկ էն ժամանակ ՍԴ-ն հիմիկվա նման խամաճիկ չէր Սամ ջան, փաստեր լինելու դեպքում կանցներ:
> 
> Բարի քննարկումներ ու գրելուց առաջ վերլուծել եմ ցանկանում


Ապատեղեկատվություն պետք չի տարածել, կամ ինչպես դու էս սիրում բնութագրել ուրիշների գրառումները – զրպարտում ես :Cool: ։ Եթե մանրամասն փաստեր են պետք կարդա http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125 կամ լսիr քո աֆտարիտետիտ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aU2DtlX1fg

Ընդհանրապես, խորհուրդ կտամ առաժմ Մանուկյան–ԼՏՊ հակասությունը չքննարկել, քանի որ այսօր հայաստանում ընդհանրապես ժողովրդավարությունը այնքան ոտնահարված է, որ ով ինչքան է ժողովրդավար ու պետական մտածող ԼՏՊն, Մանուկյանը, Հայրիկյանը թե պոլոզը կարելի է շարունակել, երբ կվերականգնվի ժողովրդավարությունը ու մենք առողջ քաղաքական դաշտ կունենք ու անհրաժեշտ կլինի պարզելու ժողովրդի որ մասին ում հետևից գնալ – դա այդպես էր մինչև 1994 ՏԻՄ ընտրությունները, երբ նորից կլինի, չգիտեմ, միգուցե ԼՏՊի կեղմնակիցներին կհաջողվի ժողովրդի մոտ վերականգնել ցանկությունը առողջ քաղաքական գործիչներ ունենալ։

*Իսկ առայժմ,* իչքան էլ թվա թե այստեղ այդ հակամարտության հարցը չի, իրականում ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌԿիստների նպատակը նման քննարկումների միջոցով հակասություններ ու անմիտ ժամանց գտնել իրենց ընդիմադիրների մեջ այն է ԼՏՊ ու մյուս ուժերը, օրինակ Մանուկյանը, Հայրիկյանը ևյլ զբաղեցնելով ժողովրդին, շեղելով իրական պրոբլեմից – Հայաստանի ամոթից, որ այս օրերին հաստատվելու է, ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ բանտարկյալներ ունենք։

----------


## Kuk

> Մեկ անգամ էլ կարող եմ կրկնել: Մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Լևոնին տեղեկություն էր հասել, որ ոստիկանական ստորաբաժանումները խմբվում են և շարժվում դեպի Օպերա, դա ինքն է ասել հաջորդ օրը հարցազրույցում: Այսինքն, *հնարավորություն ուներ կանխել բախումները ու խուսափել զոհերից*, ոնց որ ժամանակին արեց Վազգենը, որքան էլ հերքեն դա:  
> Ու անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ, որն է ճիշտ` կանխելը, թե` չկանխելը: Մարդասիրական տեսակնյունից պարզ է, որ կանխելը, իսկ ընդիմության լիդերի տեսանկյունից` չգիտեմ... 
> Սերժի ու Ռոբի մասին չեմ էլ ուզում խոսամ, պետք չի իրանց համեմատել Լևոնի հետ:


Լյով, եթե ամբողջությամբ լսել ես ասուլիսը, որից մեջբերում ես արել, պետք է որ հիշես, որ Լևոնը ասել է` այդպիսի ահազանգեր գրեթե ամեն գիշեր մենք ստանում էինք: Այսինքն, եթե քո նշած տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեին, ապա մի փոքրիք, շարքային սադրիչ դավաճանի պիղծ ձեռքով առաջին իսկ օրվանից կարելի կլիներ ցրել այդ հուժկու ցույցը: իսկ Վազգենը ժամանակին դա արեց ԱԺ շենքը գրոհելուց հետո, երբ նկատեց կամ չնկատեց իր կատարած քայլի անհեթեթությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսինքն` քո կարծիքով, Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցել է ոչ թե ընտրվելու, այլ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին դեմ գնալու համա՞ր: Եթե ընտրվելու համար է մասնակցել, ծիծաղելի է ստացած քվեների քանակը, եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ գնալու համար է մասնակցել, սա նշանակում է` գիտակցել է, որ ամենայն հավանականության ժողովուրդն ընտրելու է Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, և փորձել է դեմ գնալ ժողովրդի կամքին, այսինքն ձայն փախցնել Տեր-Պետրոսյանից. սա նշանակում է, որ նա ընտրություններին դրել է իր թեկնածությունը ոչ այն նպատակով, ինչի համար նախատեսված է ընտրությունը: Եթե կարծում ես, որ քվեները շատ են եղել, իրենից էլ են գողացել, ապա այստեղ ինքը նույնպես մեղավոր է այնքանով, որ կրկին անգամ չի պայքարում իր և իր ընտրազանգվածի իրավունքների համար, չի պայքարում իր ստացած վստահության քվեների համար. անտեսո՞ւմ է դրանք, իր համար արժեք չունե՞ն դրանք:


Կուկ ջա՛ն, չգիտեմ, թե ինքը ինչի համար դրեց թեկնածությունը: Ի՞նչ է, եթե մարդը ի սկզբանե գիտակցում է, որ ինքը չի ընտրվելու, իրավունք չունի դնելու իր թեկնածությունը: Հնարավոր է նաեւ, որ ԼՏՊ-ից ձայն տանելու համար ա դրել՝ մտածելով, որ Լեւոնի վերադարձը հակասում է ազգի շահերին: Միայն մի բան ինձ համար պարզ ա, որ էս երկրում համեսռ մարդը տեղ չունի: Ծնողներիդ կամ քեզնից տարիքով մեծերին հարցրու, թե ինչ կարծիք ունեն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին: Միայն լսելով ու խեղաթյուրված աղբյուրների տվյալներով կարծիք եք արտահայտում մի մարդու մասին, որին մինչեւ լեւոնական քարոզարշավի սկսելը հարգում էին նույնիսկ իրա հակառոկրդներին ձայն տվողները: Լավ ա, որ գոնե մնացած շատ լեւոնակնների նման չեք ասում, որ ինքը ֆաշիստ ա եղել: Գոնե գիտե՞ք, թե ժամանակին ինչու հակասություն առաջացավ Վազգենի ու Լեւոնի միջեւ: 
Համ էլ էն, որ ասում եք, թե Լեւոնն ա գլխավորել ազատության համար մղվող պայքարը, էտ էլ ճիշտ չի: Էտ ամեն ինչի գաղափարախոսը Վազգենն ա եղել:
Խնդրում եմ, քեզնից մեծերից հարցրու, թե ինչ կարծիք ունեն Վազգենի մասին, միայն ոչ մոլի լեւոնականներից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապատեղեկատվություն պետք չի տարածել, կամ ինչպես դու էս սիրում բնութագրել ուրիշների գրառումները – զրպարտում ես։ Եթե մանրամասն փաստեր են պետք կարդա http://www.vazgenmanukyan.am/index.p...1=93&menu2=125 կամ լսիr քո աֆտարիտետիտ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aU2DtlX1fg


Voter ջան, իսկապես ես երբեմն կարող է ապատեղեկատվություն տարածեմ, կամ զրպարտեմ (պատահաբար, ինչ-որ փաստեր մոռանալով կամ չիմանալով), էնպես որ եթե սա այդ դեպքերից լիներ, ապա ներողություն կխնդրի ու կասեի, որ սխալվել եմ: Բայց հարգելիս, քո բերած հղումով մտա առաջին երկու նյութերը կարդացի ու տեսա որ երիցս ճիշտ եմ, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Դու ինքդ հասկացա՞ր, թե ի՞նչ ես ասում:

Մարդիկ «զորքով» (զորքի դերը ժողովուրդն էր կատարում), գնացել էին ԿԸՀ ռազբորկի ու դեռ բանակցությունները չվերջացած ժողովուրդը (գուշակենք թե ում կազմակերպելով և ով էր ասել «եթե էսքան ժամանակից դուրս չգամ, եկեք հետևիցս», հետաքրքիր է, այդ որտեղ են էդպես գնում օրինական բանակցությունների) վրա է տալիս, հարձակվում, գրավում, ծեծում, ջարդում:

Ի՞նչ ես ասում, է՛:
Թող էս թեմայից դուրս գամ, որ քո ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյան ու Տեր-Պետրոսյան հակասության պատճառով ժողովրդի ուշադրությունը կարևոր թեմաներից չշեղվի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այն ժամանակ, երբ իրեն էին ընտրել, պաշտպանո՞ւմ էր, պաշտպանե՞ց մինչև վերջ:


Ինքը ուրիշ իրավունք պաշտպանեց՝ մարդկանց ապրելու իրավունքը:

----------

Ներսես_AM (15.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջա՛ն, չգիտեմ, թե ինքը ինչի համար դրեց թեկնածությունը: Ի՞նչ է, եթե մարդը ի սկզբանե գիտակցում է, որ ինքը չի ընտրվելու, իրավունք չունի դնելու իր թեկնածությունը: Հնարավոր է նաեւ, որ ԼՏՊ-ից ձայն տանելու համար ա դրել՝ մտածելով, որ Լեւոնի վերադարձը հակասում է ազգի շահերին: Միայն մի բան ինձ համար պարզ ա, որ էս երկրում համեսռ մարդը տեղ չունի: Ծնողներիդ կամ քեզնից տարիքով մեծերին հարցրու, թե ինչ կարծիք ունեն Վազգեն Մանուկյանի մասին: Միայն լսելով ու խեղաթյուրված աղբյուրների տվյալներով կարծիք եք արտահայտում մի մարդու մասին, որին մինչեւ լեւոնական քարոզարշավի սկսելը հարգում էին նույնիսկ իրա հակառոկրդներին ձայն տվողները: Լավ ա, որ գոնե մնացած շատ լեւոնակնների նման չեք ասում, որ ինքը ֆաշիստ ա եղել: Գոնե գիտե՞ք, թե ժամանակին ինչու հակասություն առաջացավ Վազգենի ու Լեւոնի միջեւ: 
> Համ էլ էն, որ ասում եք, թե Լեւոնն ա գլխավորել ազատության համար մղվող պայքարը, էտ էլ ճիշտ չի: Էտ ամեն ինչի գաղափարախոսը Վազգենն ա եղել:
> Խնդրում եմ, քեզնից մեծերից հարցրու, թե ինչ կարծիք ունեն Վազգենի մասին, միայն ոչ մոլի լեւոնականներից:


96-ին ծնողներս ընտրել են Վազգենին: Ունեմ մոտիկ մարդիկ, ովքեր եղել են Բաղրամյան պողոտայում, երբ գրոհել են ԱԺ շենքի վրա: Կարծիքս կազմել եմ տարբեր աղբյուրներից ինֆորմացիա հավաքելով, իմ աչքի տեսածով, իմ տրամաբանությամբ, դեպքերի զարգացմանը հետևելով: Եվ եկել եմ այն համոզմանը, որ նա արժանի չի նախագահի աթոռին նստելուն: Նա չի կարող ղեկավարել երկիր: Էլի եմ ասում` ընդունում եմ, որ խելացի է, քաղաքական գործիչ է, թող լինի վարչապետ, թող լինի նախարար, այլ բարձր պաշտոններ զբաղեցնի, բայց որպես նախագահ ես նրան չեմ ցանկանա տեսնել, երբեք չեմ քվեարկի նրա օգտին: Նախագահական ընտրությունները նախատեսված են նախագահ ընտրելու համար, իսկ ինչ որ մեկին սատարելու կամ դեմ գնալու համար կան այլ միջոցներ, մասնավորապես` քարոզչություն, ոչ թե սեփական անձը սարքել սատարման կամ դեմ գնալու առարկա` միաժամանակ խաբելով սեփական ընտրազանգվածին, փոշիացնել նրանց քվեները: Ապացուցիր, որ Լևոնը չի եղել ազատության համար մղվող պայքարի առաջնորդը: Եթե Լևոնը չի եղել, Վազգենն ա եղել, ինչո՞ւ Լևոնը ստանձնեց նախագահի պաշտոնը, ոչ թե Վազգենը: Ինչո՞ւ հակառակը չեղավ` Վազգենը նախագահ, Լևոնը վարչապետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինքը ուրիշ իրավունք պաշտպանեց՝ մարդկանց ապրելու իրավունքը:


Կներես, բայց ծիծաղս գալիս ա սենց բաներ կարդալիս  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (15.01.2009), Nareco (16.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ինքը ուրիշ իրավունք պաշտպանեց՝ մարդկանց ապրելու իրավունքը:


Այդ իրավունքը ոչ թե Վազգենը պաշտպանեց, այլ Լևոնը չբռնացավ այդ իրավունքին: Եթե Վազգենը ցանկանում էր պաշտպանել այդ իրավունքը, ապա պետք է խուսափեր արկածախնդիր կոչերից:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կներես, բայց ծիծաղս գալիս ա սենց բաներ կարդալիս


Չուկ ջան, իմ ծիծաղն էլ ուրիշ բաներից ա գալիս, բայց չեմ ասի, թե ինչից:
Մի բան միայն ավելացնեմ. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ՀՀ քաղացիական գործիչներից շատերի նման տականք ու սրիկա չի, իրան ժողովրդի 70-80%-ը բտ չի ասել: Ու ինչ որ արել ա, անհրաժեշտաբար ա արել ու գիտակցաբար: 
Ես իրոք խղճում եմ մեր երկիրը, որ Սերժին հակակշիռ միայն Լեւոն ունի այսօր:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, իմ ծիծաղն էլ ուրիշ բաներից ա գալիս, բայց չեմ ասի, թե ինչից:
> Մի բան միայն ավելացնեմ. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ՀՀ քաղացիական գործիչներից շատերի նման տականք ու սրիկա չի, իրան ժողովրդի 70-80%-ը բտ չի ասել: Ու ինչ որ արել ա, անհրաժեշտաբար ա արել ու գիտակցաբար: 
> Ես իրոք խղճում եմ մեր երկիրը, որ ստիպված եղանք ընտրել Սերժին հակակշիռ միայն Լեւոն ունի այսօր:


Այո՛, գիտակցաբար տարավ Ազգային Ժողով, իմանալով որ չի կարող գրավել անգամ: Բայց իրան թիկունք էր պետք, որ կարողանա բանակցություններ տանել ու հետևում կանգնած ժողովրդին որպես հաղթաթուղթ օգտագործել: Որտև այլ տարբերակ չուներ հիմնավորելու, որ պետք է նորից հաշվարկ կատարել: Դա իրա միակ շանսն էր, խաղադրույքը, այսպես ասած: Այսինքն վտանգեց այդ քաղաքացիներին իր արածն անել կարողանալու համար: 

Իսկ այդ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նմա արկածախնդիր բաների չտարավ: Փոխարենը երբ եկան ու անօրինակաբար քշեցին Ազատության հրապարակից, ոչ թե Վագեն Մանուկյանի ու  նրա մերձավորների նման փախավ՝ գլուխը մի տեղ պահելով, այլ նստեց ու մնաց, մինչև որ ձեռներն ոլորելով չտարան ու փաստացի տնային կալանքի ենթարկեցին, չթողեցին ոչ տնից դուրս գալ, ոչ էլ մոտը ներս ու դուրս անել: Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ չխեղաթյուրել փաստերը:

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ ջան, իմ ծիծաղն էլ ուրիշ բաներից ա գալիս, բայց չեմ ասի, թե ինչից:
> Մի բան միայն ավելացնեմ. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ՀՀ քաղացիական գործիչներից շատերի նման տականք ու սրիկա չի, իրան ժողովրդի 70-80%-ը բտ չի ասել: *Ու ինչ որ արել ա, անհրաժեշտաբար ա արել ու գիտակցաբար:* 
> Ես իրոք խղճում եմ մեր երկիրը, որ Սերժին հակակշիռ միայն Լեւոն ունի այսօր:


Կասե՞ս, թե ինչում էր կայանում ԱԺ շենքի վրա գրոհելու անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այդ իրավունքը ոչ թե Վազգենը պաշտպանեց, այլ Լևոնը չբռնացավ այդ իրավունքին: Եթե Վազգենը ցանկանում էր պաշտպանել այդ իրավունքը, ապա պետք է խուսափեր արկածախնդիր կոչերից:


Շատ մեծահոգի գտնվեց Լեւոնը, որ ցրվող ժողովրդի հետեւից տանկերով չխփեց: :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ մեծահոգի գտնվեց Լեւոնը, որ ցրվող ժողովրդի հետեւից տանկերով չխփեց:


Ու շատ մեծահոգի գտնվեցին Վազգենի կողմնակիցները, որ առանց տանկերի էլ մի քանի հոգու գլուխ ջարդեցին  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ մեծահոգի գտնվեց Լեւոնը, որ ցրվող ժողովրդի հետեւից տանկերով չխփեց:


Դա մեծահոգություն չի, ես նման բան չասացի, ես ասացի, որ չի բռնացել մարդկանց կյանքի իրավունքին: Ի՞նչ մեծահոգության մասին է խոսքը: Իսկ այ Վազգենը մարդկանց կյանքի մասին չմտածեց, դիմեց բռնի ուժի, անհեթեթ ու վտանգավոր կոչերով հրահրեց գրոհը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էն ժամանակ իրավիճակը էտ էր պահանջում ու ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ էր արված: Պռոստը ինքը չէր մտածում, որ մեր երկրում ընենց տականքներ կան, որ կարան տանկեր հանեն ժողովրդի դեմ, որ կարան ասեն՝ պետք ըլնի մի հազար հոգի կսպանենք: Ու էն ժամանակ էտ ամեն ինչը հանուն իշխանության չէր արվում, այլ հանուն գաղափարի, որի համար էլ ինքը իշխանության կազմից դուրս եկավ: Իսկ Լեւոնը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ցույցերի վերջը սենց ա լինելու ու ինքը դա իրան մատի փաթաթան ա սարքելու: Իր մեթոդները իր դեմ կիրառեցին: 

Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ կլինի՝ չշարունակենք, մեկ ա՝ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու: Համ էլ քունս տանում ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Էն ժամանակ իրավիճակը էտ էր պահանջում ու ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ էր արված: Պռոստը ինքը չէր մտածում, որ մեր երկրում ընենց տականքներ կան, որ կարան տանկեր հանեն ժողովրդի դեմ, որ կարան ասեն՝ պետք ըլնի մի հազար հոգի կսպանենք: Ու էն ժամանակ էտ ամեն ինչը հանուն իշխանության չէր արվում, այլ հանուն գաղափարի, որի համար էլ ինքը իշխանության կազմից դուրս եկավ: Իսկ Լեւոնը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ցույցերի վերջը սենց ա լինելու ու ինքը դա իրան մատի փաթաթան ա սարքելու: Իր մեթոդները իր դեմ կիրառեցին: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ կլինի՝ չշարունակենք, մեկ ա՝ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու: Համ էլ քունս տանում ա:


Հա, իհարկե, կարելի էր ԱԺ շենք գրավել, կարելի էր ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխ ջարդել, ու չպիտի համապատասխան հակազդեցությունը լիներ իշխանության կողմից: Տարբերությունն այն է, որ այդ Վազգենենց արածները հակապետական ու անօրինական գործողություններ էին, ու օրենքով է նախատեսվում արտակարգ իրավիճակ, ոստիկանություն, անգամ տանկեր (թեև ես դրան կողմ չեմ): Իսկ այ 2008-ի դեպքերում ոչ մի հակապետական, ոչ մի անօրինական բան չէր արվել: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Վստահ եմ որ ոչ: Ձեռ չի տալիս հասկանալը: Վազգենը թող օրինական ճանապարհով գնար, տեսնեինք, արդունքի կհասներ թե չէ: Իսկ քանի որ օրինականով չի գնացել, ես ձեր ասածները որակում եմ մերկապարանոց ու համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ է արվել ու հակազդեցություն է եղել: Որտև էս երկիր ա, ոչ թե բոստան, որ գնաս հավաբունը քանդես ու մտածես ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Էն ժամանակ իրավիճակը էտ էր պահանջում ու ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ էր արված: Պռոստը ինքը չէր մտածում, որ մեր երկրում ընենց տականքներ կան, որ կարան տանկեր հանեն ժողովրդի դեմ, որ կարան ասեն՝ պետք ըլնի մի հազար հոգի կսպանենք: Ու էն ժամանակ էտ ամեն ինչը հանուն իշխանության չէր արվում, այլ հանուն գաղափարի, որի համար էլ ինքը իշխանության կազմից դուրս եկավ: Իսկ Լեւոնը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ ցույցերի վերջը սենց ա լինելու ու ինքը դա իրան մատի փաթաթան ա սարքելու: Իր մեթոդները իր դեմ կիրառեցին: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ կլինի՝ չշարունակենք, մեկ ա՝ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու: Համ էլ քունս տանում ա:


Էն դիսկն ե՞ս նայել, Վանոյի ջնջխված կադրերը :Jpit:  Էդքանից հետո ինձ ե՞ս ասում` հարցրու Վազգենի մասին, խեղաթյուրված աղբյուրներ և այլն.. Գոնե տրամաբանորեն փորձիր ապացուցել, թե ինչո՞ւ էր պետք հարձակվել Աժ-ի վրա, ի՞նչն էր ճիշտ արված, ի՞նչ օգուտ բերեց դա ժողովրդին: Դու զգո՞ւմ ես, թե Լևոնն ինչ գիտեր: Մտքե՞րն էիր կարդում: Էդ նույն անհեթեթ տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ Վազգենը լավ էլ գիտեր, որ Լևոնը տանկեր ա հանելու, դրա համար էլ ժողովրդին բերել էր Բաղրամյան, որ Լևոնի բերած տանկերը գնդակահարեին ժողովրդին: 
Հ.Գ. Բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, իհարկե, կարելի էր ԱԺ շենք գրավել, կարելի էր ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխ ջարդել, ու չպիտի համապատասխան հակազդեցությունը լիներ իշխանության կողմից: Տարբերությունն այն է, որ այդ Վազգենենց արածները հակապետական ու անօրինական գործողություններ էին, ու օրենքով է նախատեսվում արտակարգ իրավիճակ, ոստիկանություն, անգամ տանկեր (թեև ես դրան կողմ չեմ): Իսկ այ 2008-ի դեպքերում ոչ մի հակապետական, ոչ մի անօրինական բան չէր արվել: Հասկանու՞մ ես տարբերությունը: Վստահ եմ որ ոչ: Ձեռ չի տալիս հասկանալը: Վազգենը թող օրինական ճանապարհով գնար, տեսնեինք, արդունքի կհասներ թե չէ: Իսկ քանի որ օրինականով չի գնացել, ես ձեր ասածները որակում եմ մերկապարանոց ու համարում եմ, որ ճիշտ է արվել ու հակազդեցություն է եղել: Որտև էս երկիր ա, ոչ թե բոստան, որ գնաս հավաբունը քանդես ու մտածես ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:


Չուկ ջան, եթե մարդը ջուրն ա ընկել ու խեղդվում, իսկ հարեւանի բոստանում պարան կա գցած, չպիտի սպասես, որ հարեւանը տուն գա, նոր գնաս պարանը խնդրես մարդուն փրկելու համար, ինչը օրենք չխախտես: Եթե օրենքը գրված ա ապօրինի իշխանության կողմից, ուրեմն ինքը օրենք չի: Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենք են հանել, ինչու ա Լեւնը թույլ տալիս, որ հավաքվեն: Կամ էտ ցույցերը չարտոնագրված լինելու պատճառով էլ հենց օրենքի խախտում էին հանդիսանում: *Ես վստահ չեմ, որ դու չես հասկանա:*:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ հասկանալ-չհասկանալուն, ապա նման անհիմն հայտարություններ էլ քեզ թույլ չտաս:
Ու մի բան էլ. էս երկիրը վաղուց դադարել ա երկիր լինելուց ու հենց բոստան ա, որ կա: Որեմն էտ բոստանը երկիր սարքելու համար կարելի ա նաեւ հավաբունը քանդել:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ես վստահ չեմ, որ դու չես հասկանա:*:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ հասկանալ-չհասկանալուն, ապա նման անհիմն հայտարություններ էլ քեզ թույլ չտաս:


Հազար ներողություն, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ այս դեպքում էլ չես հասկացել կամ էլ առնվազն չգիտես: Չկար որևէ օրենք, որը կարգելեր այդ հանրահավաքները: Անգամ չարտոնված հանրահավաքները կարող էին ու պետք է անցկացվեին: Էնպես որ լավ տեղեկացվել, լավ վերլուծել նոր խոսելը հրաշալի որոշում կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էն դիսկն ե՞ս նայել, Վանոյի ջնջխված կադրերը Էդքանից հետո ինձ ե՞ս ասում` հարցրու Վազգենի մասին, խեղաթյուրված աղբյուրներ և այլն.. Գոնե տրամաբանորեն փորձիր ապացուցել, թե ինչո՞ւ էր պետք հարձակվել Աժ-ի վրա, ի՞նչն էր ճիշտ արված, ի՞նչ օգուտ բերեց դա ժողովրդին: Դու զգո՞ւմ ես, թե Լևոնն ինչ գիտեր: Մտքե՞րն էիր կարդում: Էդ նույն անհեթեթ տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ Վազգենը լավ էլ գիտեր, որ Լևոնը տանկեր ա հանելու, դրա համար էլ ժողովրդին բերել էր Բաղրամյան, որ Լևոնի բերած տանկերը գնդակահարեին ժողովրդին: 
> Հ.Գ. Բարի գիշեր:


Ստեղ ես մենակ մի անհեթեթ տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում ու էտ իմը չի:
Արի քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ նայենք.
Եթե Վազգենը իմանար ու հենց էտ նպատակով ժողովրդին բերած լիներ, ապա նա մինչեւ վերջ կգնար: Իսկ Լեւոնի մտքերը ես չէի կարդում, պարզապես ակնհայտ էր, որ Սերժը չի զիջելու, իսկ ստեղծված իրավիճակը միջազգային ասպարեզներում արդեն մտահոգություն էր առաջացնում: Ցույցերը ցրելու մի ձեւ կար միայն, ու Լեւոնը չէր կարող դա չգիտակցել, այլապես կարելի է նույն ձեր տրամաբանությամբ պնդել, որ ինքը անհաշվենկատ մարդ էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ստեղ ես մենակ մի անհեթեթ տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում ու էտ իմը չի:
> Արի քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ նայենք.
> Եթե Վազգենը իմանար ու հենց էտ նպատակով ժողովրդին բերած լիներ, ապա նա մինչեւ վերջ կգնար: Իսկ Լեւոնի մտքերը ես չէի կարդում, պարզապես ակնհայտ էր, որ Սերժը չի զիջելու, իսկ ստեղծված իրավիճակը միջազգային ասպարեզներում արդեն մտահոգություն էր առաջացնում: Ցույցերը ցրելու մի ձեւ կար միայն, ու Լեւոնը չէր կարող դա չգիտակցել, այլապես կարելի է նույն ձեր տրամաբանությամբ պնդել, որ ինքը անհաշվենկատ մարդ էր:


Դու ընդամենը եղած փաստերից վերցնում ես քեզ պետք եկածները, մյուսները շպրտում գրողի ծոցը... թքած որ լրիվ ուրիշ ու սխալ պատկեր է ստացվում, կարևորը, որ ձեռք է տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ստեղ ես մենակ մի անհեթեթ տրամաբանություն եմ տեսնում ու էտ իմը չի:
> Արի քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ նայենք.
> Եթե Վազգենը իմանար ու հենց էտ նպատակով ժողովրդին բերած լիներ, ապա նա մինչեւ վերջ կգնար: Իսկ Լեւոնի մտքերը ես չէի կարդում, պարզապես ակնհայտ էր, որ Սերժը չի զիջելու, իսկ ստեղծված իրավիճակը միջազգային ասպարեզներում արդեն մտահոգություն էր առաջացնում: Ցույցերը ցրելու մի ձեւ կար միայն, ու Լեւոնը չէր կարող դա չգիտակցել, այլապես կարելի է նույն ձեր տրամաբանությամբ պնդել, որ ինքը անհաշվենկատ մարդ էր:


Եթե ժողովուրդը ցրվել էր, էլ ո՞ւր պետքա գնար մինչև վերջ: Մենակո՞վ: Ինքը մենակով նույնիսկ ԱԺ ռիսկ չարեց մտնել, ժողովրդին հետևից տարավ, գրոհել տվեց, էլ ուր մնաց մինչև վերջ գնար: Թող Լևոնի նման մենակով մնար էդ զինված բազմության մեջ, զորքի ու ոստիկանության մեջ, որ ամեն պահ կարային մի թխկոցով վերջը տային, հետո էլ բարդեին մի ցուցարարի վրա, իբր ինքն ա պատահմամբ սպանել, հարցը կփակվեր էդքանով: Իսկ Վազգենը.. քսան րոպեից չգամ, եկեք.. վախենում է՞ր քսան րոպեից ավել ներսը մնալ առանց ժողովրդի, իսկ էսօր ի՞նչ ա անում, էդ ժողովրդի քվեներն ա՞ փոշիացնում: Թքած ունի էդ քվեների վրա՞: Դրանք օգտագործում ա իր անձնական վրեժը լուծելու համա՞ր: Մորֆեուս, դե թող քո ասածի նման ՎԱզգենն էլ մտածեր, որ ցույցը ցրելու մի ձև կա, ու թող չաներ ցույցերը, հավաքները, առավել ևս` գրոհը չկազմակերպեր ԱԺ-ի վրա: Ինչի՞ ես միակողմանի մտածում, երկակի ստանդարտներով դատում: Խաղաղ ցույցերը բռնի ուժով, զոհերով ցրելը չկանխատեսելը կարելի է հասկանալ, բայց պետական կառույցի վրա գրոհի վատ հետևանքները չկանխատեսելը դա մանկամտությունից էլ ավելի տխուր երևույթ է, կործանարար երևույթ է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հազար ներողություն, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ այս դեպքում էլ չես հասկացել կամ էլ առնվազն չգիտես: Չկար որևէ օրենք, որը կարգելեր այդ հանրահավաքները: Անգամ չարտոնված հանրահավաքները կարող էին ու պետք է անցկացվեին: Էնպես որ լավ տեղեկացվել, լավ վերլուծել նոր խոսելը հրաշալի որոշում կլինի


Ի՞նչը չեմ հասկացել: Տարբերության մասին էիր խուսում ու ասում, որ վստահ էս, որ չեմ հասկանա: Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ սխալվում ես ու ահհիմն արտահայտություններ ես քեզ թույլ տալիս: 
Գույություն ունի հասարակական կարգ, ու ցուցարարները էտ կարգը խախտել էին(նորից եմ նշում, որ չեմ ասում ՝ լավ էին արել, թե վատ): ՀՀ ոչ մի օրենքում գրած չի, որ տկլոր փոխոցով վազել կամ կամուրջի կանգնելը ու միզելը օրենքի խախտում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դու կարող ես տկլոր վազել փողոցով ու կամուրջից միզել:
Իսկ տեղեկացվածության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: Ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներս միայն թերթերով, հեռուստատեսությամբ ու տարբեր մարդկանց բարձրագոչ հայտարարություններով չի սահմանափակվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչը չեմ հասկացել: Տարբերության մասին էիր խուսում ու ասում, որ վստահ էս, որ չեմ հասկանա: Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ սխալվում ես ու ահհիմն արտահայտություններ ես քեզ թույլ տալիս: 
> Գույություն ունի հասարակական կարգ, ու ցուցարարները էտ կարգը խախտել էին(նորից եմ նշում, որ չեմ ասում ՝ լավ էին արել, թե վատ): ՀՀ ոչ մի օրենքում գրած չի, որ տկլոր փոխոցով վազել կամ կամուրջի կանգնելը ու միզելը օրենքի խախտում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դու կարող ես տկլոր վազել փողոցով ու կամուրջից միզել:
> Իսկ տեղեկացվածության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: Ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներս միայն թերթերով, հեռուստատեսությամբ ու տարբեր մարդկանց բարձրագոչ հայտարարություններով չի սահմանափակվում:


Չարտոնված հանրահավաքը կարգի խախտում չի:
ԱԺ շենք գրավելը կարգի խախտում է:

Էսքան բան  :Smile: 
Ես էլի որոշեցի դուրս գալ, հուսով, որ գոնե էս անգամ ինձ ոչ մեկը չի դիմի ու ստիպված չեմ լինի վերադառնալ այս անկապ թեմային  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե ժողովուրդը ցրվել էր, էլ ո՞ւր պետքա գնար մինչև վերջ: Մենակո՞վ: Ինքը մենակով նույնիսկ ԱԺ ռիսկ չարեց մտնել, ժողովրդին հետևից տարավ, գրոհել տվեց, էլ ուր մնաց մինչև վերջ գնար: Թող Լևոնի նման մենակով մնար էդ զինված բազմության մեջ, զորքի ու ոստիկանության մեջ, որ ամեն պահ կարային մի թխկոցով վերջը տային, հետո էլ բարդեին մի ցուցարարի վրա, իբր ինքն ա պատահմամբ սպանել, հարցը կփակվեր էդքանով: Իսկ Վազգենը.. քսան րոպեից չգամ, եկեք.. վախենում է՞ր քսան րոպեից ավել ներսը մնալ առանց ժողովրդի, իսկ էսօր ի՞նչ ա անում, էդ ժողովրդի քվեներն ա՞ փոշիացնում: Թքած ունի էդ քվեների վրա՞: Դրանք օգտագործում ա իր անձնական վրեժը լուծելու համա՞ր: Մորֆեուս, դե թող քո ասածի նման ՎԱզգենն էլ մտածեր, որ ցույցը ցրելու մի ձև կա, ու թող չաներ ցույցերը, հավաքները, առավել ևս` գրոհը չկազմակերպեր ԱԺ-ի վրա: Ինչի՞ ես միակողմանի մտածում, երկակի ստանդարտներով դատում: Խաղաղ ցույցերը բռնի ուժով, զոհերով ցրելը չկանխատեսելը կարելի է հասկանալ, բայց պետական կառույցի վրա գրոհի վատ հետևանքները չկանխատեսելը դա մանկամտությունից էլ ավելի տխուր երևույթ է, կործանարար երևույթ է:


Էն ժամանակ հաղթելու հույս կար, քանի որ Լեւնն ինքն էլ էր վախեցած ու Վազգենը գիտեր:

----------


## Kuk

> Էն ժամանակ հաղթելու հույս կար, քանի որ Լեւնն ինքն էլ էր վախեցած ու Վազգենը գիտեր:


Սխալվել էր փաստորեն Վազգեն ձյան: Հույս կարող է շատ փակուղային իրավիճակներում լինել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Վազգենի մի անհեթեթ հույսի պատճառով պետք է այդ բազմությունը վտանգվեր: Թեկուզ հենց դարպասները կոտրելիս, հնարավոր էր զոհեր, ինչը բարեբախտաբար չի եղել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սխալվել էր փաստորեն Վազգեն ձյան: Հույս կարող է շատ փակուղային իրավիճակներում լինել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Վազգենի մի անհեթեթ հույսի պատճառով պետք է այդ բազմությունը վտանգվեր: Թեկուզ հենց դարպասները կոտրելիս, հնարավոր էր զոհեր, ինչը բարեբախտաբար չի եղել:


Տեսավ, որ սխալվել է ու իր սխալը ուղղեց, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի:
Ես էլ գնացի էս թեմայից:

----------


## Kuk

> Տեսավ, որ սխալվել է ու իր սխալը ուղղեց, ի տարբերություն ԼՏՊ-ի:
> Ես էլ գնացի էս թեմայից:


Ո՞նց ուղղեց: Փախա՞վ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ո՞նց ուղղեց: Փախա՞վ:


 :Smile: .
Թարգենք: :Smile:

----------

Kuk (15.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Սխալվել էր փաստորեն Վազգեն ձյան: Հույս կարող է շատ փակուղային իրավիճակներում լինել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Վազգենի մի անհեթեթ հույսի պատճառով պետք է այդ բազմությունը վտանգվեր: Թեկուզ հենց դարպասները կոտրելիս, հնարավոր էր զոհեր, ինչը բարեբախտաբար չի եղել:


Կուկ, հետո՞ ինչ որ հնարավոր է վտանգներ: Իսկ դու գիտես՞ թե ինչ վտանգների է երթարկվում հայ ազգը, որ ուտում է ասենք Լուսակերտի թռչնաբուծականի հավերը: Դու գիտես՞ որ այդ հավերը ռադիացված են  :Wink: :

----------


## voter

> Voter ջան, իսկապես ես երբեմն կարող է ապատեղեկատվություն տարածեմ, կամ զրպարտեմ (պատահաբար, ինչ-որ փաստեր մոռանալով կամ չիմանալով), էնպես որ եթե սա այդ դեպքերից լիներ, ապա ներողություն կխնդրի ու կասեի, որ սխալվել եմ: Բայց հարգելիս, քո բերած հղումով մտա առաջին երկու նյութերը կարդացի ու տեսա որ երիցս ճիշտ եմ, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Դու ինքդ հասկացա՞ր, թե ի՞նչ ես ասում:
> 
> Մարդիկ «զորքով» (զորքի դերը ժողովուրդն էր կատարում), գնացել էին ԿԸՀ ռազբորկի ու դեռ բանակցությունները չվերջացած ժողովուրդը (գուշակենք թե ում կազմակերպելով և ով էր ասել «եթե էսքան ժամանակից դուրս չգամ, եկեք հետևիցս», հետաքրքիր է, այդ որտեղ են էդպես գնում օրինական բանակցությունների) վրա է տալիս, հարձակվում, գրավում, ծեծում, ջարդում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես ասում, է՛:
> Թող էս թեմայից դուրս գամ, որ քո ասած Վազգեն Մանուկյան ու Տեր-Պետրոսյան հակասության պատճառով ժողովրդի ուշադրությունը կարևոր թեմաներից չշեղվի:


Բազմաթիվ անգամ կրկնվել է, մարդիկ գնացել էին Կենտր.Ընտր.Հանձնաժողովից պահանջեն վերահաշվար տարբեր կամայական տեղամասերում, քանի որ ակընհայտ էր, որ տվյալները կեսգիշերից հետո չեն հրապարակվում, քանի որ կեղծիքները բացահայտելուց են վախենում, այն տեղամասերում, որ հրապարակվել էր Մանուկյանը հաղթանակ էր տանում։




> եթե իր ծայրահեղությունը բերում է հակապետական գործողությունների, իր էներգիան սպառում է հակապետական գործունեությամբ, ահա դա սաստիկ արատ է:


 Այս արատով այդ օրերին քո ու մյուսների սիրելի աֆտարիտետներ Վանոն ու Վազգեն Սարգսյանն էին տառապում, ավտոմատից օդ կրակելով ու հայհոյելով ժողովրդին, թե իրանք ավելի լավ գիտեն ով պիտի լինի նախագահ ու ժողովուրդը չի որոշում։
Նման պայմաններում շատ հավանական էր, որ Վազգեն Մանուկյանին տանեին «պահեին», դրա համար էլ ասվել է, եթե չգամ եկեք ետևիցս, իսականում շատ շատերը վախեցան ու չգնացին Վազգենի Ետևից, ոչ թե ԱԺ դարպաս կոտրելու այլ պայքարելու, երբ իրական ռեպրեսիաները սկսվեցին ու Վանոն ում ցանկանում տանում ծեծում էր, Վազգենն էլ զորահավաքի պատրվակով ում ցանկանում տանում էր բանակ... 

ԼՏՊն թույլ անձնավորույուն էր, անձնազոհության անընդունակ ութույլ տվեց Վազգենն ու Վանոն իրեն նախագահ պահեն ու երկու տարի հետո հհշավորների ու վանոյավորների համար Քոչարյանից ու Վազգեն Սարգսյանից անձեռնմխելիության խոստում ստանալուց հետո միայն հրաժարական տվեց։

Ամեն դեպքում Մանուկյանի մասին չի այս քննարկումը, այլ թե ինչու 1996ի ընտրություններում մինչ օրս կասկածում է ժողովուրդը թե ինչ իրական արդյունքներ են եղել – վստահությունը ընտրական մարմինների ու համկարգի նկատմամբ 1994ից ՔԱՔՄԵՋ են արել ՄԼԻՑԵՔԸ աֆտարիտետ Վանոի գլխավորությամբ։ Անձամբ գիտեմ ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում ինչպես ժողովրդը ընտրեց մեկին, որ տեղի պրոբլեմներին ծանոթ էր, գնում խոսում էր մարդկանց հետ լուծումներ խոստանում, բայց պարզվեց «արդյունքներով» կռված մորուքավոր է ընտրվել։ Այդ համակարգը աշխատում է մինչ օրս ու ոչինչ չի փոխվել, բացի նրանից, որ նրանք ով կեղծում էր կորցրել են իրենց ազդեցությունը ու տուժում են այդ համակարգից, որ իրենք ծնել են....

Վանոի հարցազրույցը երևի չցանկացար ընկալել :Cool:   Չնայած ընկալու բան էլ չկա բոլորը գիտեն, ինչ է ասվել «100 տոկոս էլ Վազգեին ձայն տային մեկա Լևոնն էր նախագահ լինելու» ԿՈՒԿի համոզվածությունը քեզ օրինակ – որոշ մարդկանց մոտ սեփական կարծիքը ու անձամոլությունը կուրացնում է իրականության նկատմամբ զգացողությունները....

----------

Morpheus_NS (15.01.2009), Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, հետո՞ ինչ որ հնարավոր է վտանգներ: Իսկ դու գիտես՞ թե ինչ վտանգների է երթարկվում հայ ազգը, որ ուտում է ասենք Լուսակերտի թռչնաբուծականի հավերը: Դու գիտես՞ որ այդ հավերը ռադիացված են :


dvgray, կատակները, հումորային և կիսահումորային գրառումները զրուցարանում, սիրով կպատասխանեմ այնտեղ :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, կատակները, հումորային և կիսահումորային գրառումները զրուցարանում, սիրով կպատասխանեմ այնտեղ


Ի՞նչ կատակ: Ես կատակ չեմ ասնում, այլ փաստում եմ որ Հայաստանի բնակչությունը լիքը իրական  վտանգների ա ենթարկվում, իսկ դու խոսում ես քաղաքական անհրաժեշտ քայլի մասին որպես վտանգ: Ազգային Ժողով մտնելը ու նրա նախագահի գլուխը ցխելը *անհրաժեշտություն էր*: Ու անհրաժեշտություն է առ այսօր:

----------

Morpheus_NS (15.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ կատակ: Ես կատակ չեմ ասնում, այլ փաստում եմ որ Հայաստանի բնակչությունը լիքը իրական  վտանգների ա ենթարկվում, իսկ դու խոսում ես քաղաքական անհրաժեշտ քայլի մասին որպես վտանգ: Ազգային Ժողով մտնելը ու նրա նախագահի գլուխը ցխելը *անհրաժեշտություն էր*: Ու անհրաժեշտություն է առ այսօր:


Էդ լիքը իրական վտանգների մասին կարող ես փաստել համապատասխան թեմաներում: Թե՞ գտնում ես, որ Լուսակերտի հավերը այս թեմայի հետ անմիջական կապ ունեն: Ինչո՞ւմն էր կայանում ԱԺ մտնելու անհրաժեշտությունը: Ի՞նչ օգուտ եղավ դրանից: Կամ ասենք` էսօր նույն բանը անեն, օգուտը ո՞րն ա լինելու, ժողովուրդը դրանից ի՞նչ շահ ա ունենալու: Մենակ հավերի պատմությունը չսկսես:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, եթե ամբողջությամբ լսել ես ասուլիսը, որից մեջբերում ես արել, պետք է որ հիշես, որ Լևոնը ասել է` այդպիսի ահազանգեր գրեթե ամեն գիշեր մենք ստանում էինք: Այսինքն, եթե քո նշած տրամաբանությամբ շարժվեին, ապա մի փոքրիք, շարքային սադրիչ դավաճանի պիղծ ձեռքով առաջին իսկ օրվանից կարելի կլիներ ցրել այդ հուժկու ցույցը: իսկ Վազգենը ժամանակին դա արեց ԱԺ շենքը գրոհելուց հետո, երբ նկատեց կամ չնկատեց իր կատարած քայլի անհեթեթությունը:


1. Եթե չեմ սխալվում էդ նույն ասուլիսի ժամանակ Լևոնը նաև նշեց, որ մարտի մեկի առավոտյան, ի տարբերություն "ամենօրյա ահազանգերից" իրենք տեղեկություն էին ստացել, որ որոշ բանակային ուժեր են տեղափոխվում  :Wink: 

2. Մարտի մեկի գիշերվա 3-ի կողմերը (եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում) զանգեց Լևոնը ցուցարարներին ու "խնդրեց" գնալով տներով, մինչդեռ կարող էր նույն բանը անել ցերեկը, երբ զանգել էր: Նա տանը կալանավորված էր, բայց զրկված չէր հեռախոսից, ու շատ հանգիստ կարող էր ԿԱՆԽԵԼ արյունահեղությունը, ընդամենը ՄԵԿ զանգի միջոցով: Բայց չարեց...  :Sad: 

3. Ես իրան* չեմ մեղադրում* արյունահեղությունը չկանխելու հարցում: Բաստիլը գրավելուց էլ շատ ֆրանսիացիք զոհվեցին: 
Ընդամենը ուզում եմ նշել, որ Լևոնը *ցանկության դեպքում կկանխեր մարտի մեկը*  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> 1. Եթե չեմ սխալվում էդ նույն ասուլիսի ժամանակ Լևոնը նաև նշեց, որ մարտի մեկի առավոտյան, ի տարբերություն "ամենօրյա ահազանգերից" իրենք տեղեկություն էին ստացել, որ որոշ բանակային ուժեր են տեղափոխվում 
> 
> 2. Մարտի մեկի գիշերվա 3-ի կողմերը (եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում) զանգեց Լևոնը ցուցարարներին ու "խնդրեց" գնալով տներով, մինչդեռ կարող էր նույն բանը անել ցերեկը, երբ զանգել էր: Նա տանը կալանավորված էր, բայց զրկված չէր հեռախոսից, ու շատ հանգիստ կարող էր ԿԱՆԽԵԼ արյունահեղությունը, ընդամենը ՄԵԿ զանգի միջոցով: Բայց չարեց... 
> 
> 3. Ես իրան* չեմ մեղադրում* արյունահեղությունը չկանխելու հարցում: Բաստիլը գրավելուց էլ շատ ֆրանսիացիք զոհվեցին: 
> Ընդամենը ուզում եմ նշել, որ Լևոնը *ցանկության դեպքում կկանխեր մարտի մեկը*


1. Լյով, սադրանքը մնում ա սադրանք. էլի եմ ասում, նա ասել է, որ ամեն գիշեր էին նման ահազանգեր լինում, դե պարզ ա, որ ամեն անգամ նույնը չէին ասի, մի օր կասեին կարմիր բերետներ են գալիս, մի օր` մենթեր, մի օր` բանակ: Դե արի ու մատիցդ հոտ քաշելով գուշակի, թե որն է ճիշտ, որը` սխալ: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե որ օրը ինչ են ասել:

2. Եթե նույնը աներ ցերեկը, ապա չի բացառվում, որ ժողովուրդը նրան չենթարկվեր, սուլեր նրան և մնար նույն տեղում, և լիներ ավելի ցավալին. ժողովուրդը, տեսնելով, որ առաջնորդը ետ է կանգնում, նահանջում է, հրաժարվեր նրան ենթարկվելուց և սկսեր ոչնչացնել ամեն ինչ, էդ դեպքում ոչ թե մեքենաներ այրելով հարցը կլուշվեր, այլ կնմանվեր Հունաստանի վերջին դեպքերին: Եվ քանի որ այսպես եթեներով ենթադրություններ անելով ոչ մի հստակ բանի չենք կարող հասնել, արի փորձենք հնարավորինս խուսափել նման բանավեճից: Ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ցերեկը ժողովուրդը վրդովված էր վերին աստիճանի, և նրանց տուն ուղարկելը շատ կասկածելի է` կստացվեր, թե ոչ: Բարիկադներ էին սարքում, պատրաստվում էին լուրջ ինքնապաշտպանության, և եթե չլինեին հանգստացնող կոչերը, ամենայն հավանականության` ժողովուրդն ինքնաբուծ կերպով կվերացներ ամեն ինչ, որովհետև վիրավորել էին նրանց արժանապատվությունը, քնած ժամանակ ջարդել էին նրանց, արյուն էր թափվել, դրանից այն կողմ այլևս տեղ չկար, վերջն էր: Եվ որպեսզի իմ ասա եթեները համոզիչ լինեն, բերեմ միայն մի օրինակ, որ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ցերեկը փորձ արեց հանրահավաքը տեղափոխել Մատենադարանին հարող տարածք, չստացվեց, որովհետև ժողովուրդն այլևս ենթարկվելու միտում չուներ. ամեն ինչ ինքնաբուխ էր, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, սա շատ վտանգավոր իրավիճակ էր: Իսկ քո տրաբանությամբ, որ կարող էր կանխել արյունահեղությունը, ո՛չ, չէ՛ր կարող, այդպես եթե մտածենք, կարող էր իսկզբանե հանրահավաքներ չկազմակերպեր, դե չէին գա մարդկանց իրանց տներում գնդակահարեին, սա՞ ես ասում, հա՞: 

3. Մարտի մեկի արյունահեղությունը, ոճրագործությունը չի կատարվել Լևոնի կողմից և նա այն կանխելու հնարավորություն չուներ: Միգուցե ունենար, եթե չլիներ տնային կալանքի տակ, կարողանար գալ և անձամբ խոսել ժողովրդի հետ, նրանց տեղափոխեր մեկ այլ վայր, և որոշ ժամանակ անց դադարեցներ հավաքը: Այստեղ միայն հրամայելով ոչինչ չի լինի, Լյով, ստեղ արդեն ժողովուրդն էր որոշում, նրան ընդամենը կարելի էր խնդրել, համոզել, բայց ոչ երբեք հրամայել:

----------


## Chuk

> Բազմաթիվ անգամ կրկնվել է, մարդիկ գնացել էին Կենտր.Ընտր.Հանձնաժողովից պահանջեն վերահաշվար տարբեր կամայական տեղամասերում, քանի որ ակընհայտ էր, որ տվյալները կեսգիշերից հետո չեն հրապարակվում, քանի որ կեղծիքները բացահայտելուց են վախենում, այն տեղամասերում, որ հրապարակվել էր Մանուկյանը հաղթանակ էր տանում։


Սովորությանս համաձայն կարդում եմ գրառման միայն մի հատվածը, մնացածն առանց կարդալու էլ հասկանալի է   :Wink: 
Ուրեմն ուզում ես հարյուր անգամ կրկնիր, ուզում ես միլիոն, կա մի փաստ.

1. վերահաշվարկի պահանջով մտնելիս նորմալ դեպքում չեն ասում. «Եթե 15 րոպեից չգամ, կգաք հետևից»
2. Վերահաշվարկի գնալիս ԱԺ շենք չեն գրավում, ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխ չեն ջարդում

Երկուսն էլ փաստեր են, որ եղել են: Մնացածը գլուխ հարթուկոցի է, ոչ ավելին: Ուզում եք, ասեք, որ գնացել էին բարեգործական ակցիա անեին, փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մարդը մտնում է իբր «բանակցությունների» ու դեռ «չվերջացրած» գրոհում են շենքը: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Կարելի է ականջներիս լապշա կախել ու ասել, որ իրանք օրինական էին շարժվում, ու կարելի է ընդամենը գիտակցել, որ այդտեղ ՕՐԵՆՔՆ է խախտվել ու որ օրինական ճանապարհը ստորադասվել է ուժի գործածումից: ՎԵՐՋ: Մնացածը Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների շարքից ա:

----------

Kuk (15.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 2. Եթե նույնը աներ ցերեկը, ապա չի բացառվում, որ ժողովուրդը նրան չենթարկվեր, սուլեր նրան և մնար նույն տեղում, և *լիներ ավելի ցավալին*. ժողովուրդը, տեսնելով, *որ առաջնորդը ետ է կանգնում, նահանջում է*, հրաժարվեր նրան ենթարկվելուց և սկսեր ոչնչացնել ամեն ինչ, էդ դեպքում ոչ թե մեքենաներ այրելով հարցը կլուշվեր, այլ կնմանվեր Հունաստանի վերջին դեպքերին:


1. Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կլիներ ավելի ցավալին: Հունաստանի դեպքերը մերի համեմատ գոլֆի առաջնություն էին!!!
2. Տաք տեղից ով ասես "հերոս կկտրի": 




> Իսկ քո տրաբանությամբ, որ կարող էր կանխել արյունահեղությունը, ո՛չ, չէ՛ր կարող, այդպես եթե մտածենք, *կարող էր իսկզբանե հանրահավաքներ չկազմակերպեր*, դե չէին գա մարդկանց իրանց տներում գնդակահարեին, սա՞ ես ասում, հա՞:


Պարզ չի, որ չԷ  :Think: 




> 3. Ես իրան* չեմ մեղադրում* արյունահեղությունը չկանխելու հարցում: Բաստիլը գրավելուց էլ շատ ֆրանսիացիք զոհվեցին:






> 3. Մարտի մեկի արյունահեղությունը, *ոճրագործությունը չի կատարվել Լևոնի կողմից* և *նա այն կանխելու հնարավորություն չուներ*: Միգուցե ունենար, եթե չլիներ տնային կալանքի տակ, կարողանար գալ և անձամբ խոսել ժողովրդի հետ, նրանց տեղափոխեր մեկ այլ վայր, և որոշ ժամանակ անց դադարեցներ հավաքը: Այստեղ միայն հրամայելով ոչինչ չի լինի, Լյով, *ստեղ արդեն ժողովուրդն էր որոշում, նրան ընդամենը կարելի էր խնդրել, համոզել, բայց ոչ երբեք հրամայել*:


1. Համաձայն եմ, որ ինքը չի գործել:  :Smile: 
2. Համաձայն չեմ, որ կանխելու հնարավորություն չուներ, չէ որ *Ժողովուրդը հարգում է իր խոսքը և նման պահերին ՈՒ՞Մ եթե ոչԼևոնին պիտի լսեին*: Ով էր ասում թող հրամայի ցրվեք տներով: Կարող էր չէ՞ գոնե *"ձևի համար"* խնդրել որ խաղաղվեն և գնան իրենց տներով: Իհարկե սա կլիներ այն դեպքում, երբ Լևոնը ուզենար կանխել Բախումը....  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սխալվել էր փաստորեն Վազգեն ձյան: Հույս կարող է շատ փակուղային իրավիճակներում լինել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ *Վազգենի մի անհեթեթ հույսի պատճառով* պետք է այդ բազմությունը վտանգվեր: Թեկուզ հենց դարպասները կոտրելիս, հնարավոր էր զոհեր, ինչը բարեբախտաբար չի եղել:


Kuk ջան էդ հույսը մենակ Վագենինը չէր, էն ժամանակ շատ մարդիկ հույս ունեին արդարության վերականգնման  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 1. վերահաշվարկի պահանջով մտնելիս նորմալ դեպքում չեն ասում. «Եթե 15 րոպեից չգամ, կգաք հետևից»


"Գելի բերան"-ը գնալուց հենց էս էլ ասում են:  :Wink: 




> 2. Վերահաշվարկի գնալիս ԱԺ շենք չեն գրավում, ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխ չեն ջարդում


Համաձայն եմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը Բաբկեն Արարկցյանին ուզում էր անպայման պատժած լիներ, բայց էդ սխալ էր, խորհրդարանի տեղը պիտի միանգամից մտնեին "էն տեղը" ու մի երկուսին "կախեին": Հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ երկրում կապրեինք  :Smile:

----------

Հրատացի (15.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այս արատով այդ օրերին քո ու մյուսների սիրելի աֆտարիտետներ Վանոն ու Վազգեն Սարգսյանն էին տառապում, ավտոմատից օդ կրակելով ու հայհոյելով ժողովրդին, թե իրանք ավելի լավ գիտեն ով պիտի լինի նախագահ ու ժողովուրդը չի որոշում։


Վայ, այնուամենայնիվ կարդացի  :Jpit: 

Ասեմ, ընդհանուր նույն բաներն ես կրկնում, ինչ-որ հա ասում ես ու ինչ-որ սպասում էի որ գրած կլինես (անընդհատ նույն բանը կրկնելը՝ հուսով, որ լսողը էնքան կլսի, որ դա իր մեջ կամրագրվի որպես հավաստի ճշմարտություն, ակամա անընդհատ դրա մասին կմտածի, անվանում եմ Մանուկյանական ձեռագիր, ի դեպ, իր մոտ գտնված հակապետական աղմկահարույց ձեռագրի մեջ այդ մեթոդը կար գրած): Էնպես որ իսկապես չարժեր կարդալ ու պատասխանել, ժամանակի անիմաստ սպառում կլիներ: Բայց այ էս մասին չեմ դիմանում, պիտի արձագանքեմ.

ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆ ԶՐՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  :Smile: 
Քո համար սովորական  :Wink: 
Այդ անձինք ու հատկապես Վազգեն Սարգսյանը իմ համար «աֆտարիտետ» չեն եղել, չեն ու չեն էլ լինի: Էնպես որ խնդրում մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ չանել:

Իսկ որ քո վերլուծությունները չափազանց կաղ ու անիմաստ են, սենց մի բառով կասեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> "Գելի բերան"-ը գնալուց հենց էս էլ ասում են: 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ: Ոնց հասկանում եմ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը Բաբկեն Արարկցյանին ուզում էր անպայման պատժած լիներ, բայց էդ սխալ էր, խորհրդարանի տեղը պիտի միանգամից մտնեին "էն տեղը" ու մի երկուսին "կախեին": Հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ երկրում կապրեինք


Էլի ծիծաղս եկավ  :LOL: 
Էնքան գել էին, որ մտան գլուխները ջարդեցին ու անվնաս դուրս եկան  :LOL: 
Բացում ա ձեր Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթներից: Չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել քաղաքական քննարկում է թե կոմեդիայի տուն  :Think: 

Համ էլ ոնց-որ թե սխալ ես գրել, երևի ամեն դեպքում Մանուկյանը, ոչ թե Սարգսյանը, հա՞  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> 1. Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կլիներ ավելի ցավալին: Հունաստանի դեպքերը մերի համեմատ գոլֆի առաջնություն էին!!!
> 2. Տաք տեղից ով ասես "հերոս կկտրի": 
> 
> 
> 
> Պարզ չի, որ չԷ 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Լյով ջան, մի փռթի էլի գրառումս, հետո քոնին պատասխանելն էնքան դժվար ա լինում :Smile: 
Լյով, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ժողովուրդը այդ անգամ չենթարկվեր նույնիսկ Լևոնին, իսկ որպես կոչ, որպես խնդրանք Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ասաց, որ տեղափոխվեն Մատենադարան, ժողովւորդը չհամաձայնեց, ու չգնաց, այստեղից էլ երևում է, որ իրադրության տերը տվյալ պահին եղել է հենց ինքը` ժողովուրդը: Եվ եթե Լևոնը գար, ասեր գնացեք տուն, մարդիկ կարող է և չգնային, մարդիկ վիրավորված էին, և իրենց արժանապատվության համար էին այդտեղ, և Լևոնը չէր, որ պետք է որոշեր, շարունակեն պայքարել իրենց վիրավորված արժանապատվության համար, թե ոչ: Բայց այնուամնեայնիվ, Լևոնը առաջարկել է հանել իր տնային կալանքը, թույլ տալ իրեն գնալ այնտեղ և հանգստացնել ժողովրդին, խոսել ժողովրդի հետ, բայց նրան թույլ չեն տվել, ավելի կոնկրետ` ասել են գնա, բայց քո անվտանգությունը մենք չենք երաշխավորում: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում, կարծում եմ` պարզ է, որ ոչ մի խելոք մարդ այս քայլնի չէր գնա, քանի որ ամեն ինչ կվերջանար այդքանով` ընդամենը մեկ դիպուկահար կկարողանար վերջ դնել այդ ամենին: Իսկ հանգստության, խաղաղ ցույց անելու կոչեր եղել են, կարծում եմ` տեսել ես դրանք գոնե վիդեոներով, երբ Նիկոլը հորդորում էր հանգստանալ, ասում էր մոտավորապես հետևյալը` գրգռված ուղեղներով հաղթանակ չեն տանում, պետք է լինել հավասարակշռված, ինչպես մեր առաջնորդը: Սա որպես հիշեցում, որպես փաստ, որ ընդդիմության առաջնորդները դեմ են եղել բռնի գործողություններին, դեմ են եղել արյունահեղությանը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ աչքի տակ ունենալով առավոտյան դեպքերը, առավոտվա ջարդը` հորդորում էին լինել պատրաստ ինքնապաշտպանության համար: Սա, կարծում եմ տարբերում ես` ինքնապաշտպանությունը ԱԺ գրոհելուց:

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ կլիներ ավելի ցավալին: Հունաստանի դեպքերը մերի համեմատ գոլֆի առաջնություն էին!!!
> 2. Տաք տեղից ով ասես "հերոս կկտրի": 
> Պարզ չի, որ չԷ 
> 1. Համաձայն եմ, որ ինքը չի գործել: 
> 2. Համաձայն չեմ, որ կանխելու հնարավորություն չուներ, չէ որ *Ժողովուրդը հարգում է իր խոսքը և նման պահերին ՈՒ՞Մ եթե ոչԼևոնին պիտի լսեին*: Ով էր ասում թող հրամայի ցրվեք տներով: Կարող էր չէ՞ գոնե *"ձևի համար"* խնդրել որ խաղաղվեն և գնան իրենց տներով: Իհարկե սա կլիներ այն դեպքում, երբ Լևոնը ուզենար կանխել Բախումը....


Լյով, չե՞ս կարծում, որ խիստ անշնորհակալ գործ է գուշակություններով զբաղվելը մանավանդ քաղաքականության մեջ՝ եթե այսպես չլիներ՝ այնպես կլիներ, եթե ժամանակին սա սենց, ապա նա՝ ընենց, եթե… Իսկ եթե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը կեսօրին հեռախոսով հրահանգեր ցրվել, այդ ժամանակ ի՞նչ ես կարծում բոլորը մի մարդու պես կցրվեի՞ն, կարծում եմ առավել նյարդային վիճակում գնտվող մարդիկ, որոնք առավոտյան ծեծ էին կերել, հաստատ չէին ցրվի, ու կլիներ ավելի վատ, կեսը կցրվեր, իսկ մյուս կեսին կրկին կծեծեին, ոտքի տակ կգցեին, ու հաստատ էլի զոհեր կլինեին։ Կամ էլ Աստված գիտի, թե էլ ինչ կլիներ, կներես, բայց իմ կարծիքով դեմագոգիա է Տեր–Պետրոսյանին այս հարցում մեղադրելը։ Ակամայից պատրանք է ստեղծվում, թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավելի մեղավոր է, որ ցրվելու հրահանգ՝ այն էլ հեռախոսով չի տվել, քան թե տականքները, որ առավոտյան մարդկանց ծեծել են, ու դեռ երեկոյան էլ զորքով բանով պաշտպանվել են, կրակել են, վիրավորել են, սպանել են։ Էդ Ազատության հրապարակ մաքրողը մարդկանց հավի տեղ է՞ր դրել, որ հրամայել էր հարձակվել ու ծեծելով քշել, չէ՞ր կարծում, որ մարդիկ հունից դուրս կգան ու կգազազեն ու մտքներով կանցնի մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներ սարքել, բաիրկադներ կառուցել, հա՞, ինչու՞ դա չես ասում, որ կպել ես Տեր–Պետրոսյանից, ցերեկը մարդիկ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին էին ուզում, նա էլ էր ուզում, որ իրեն թողնեին, գա հանգստացնի ժողովրդին, նրան ասեցին ազատ ես, բայց առանց թիկնապահների։ Պարզ չի՞ նպատակը։ Որ մի նաիրի հունանյան էլ խփեր, ու էդ ժամանակ երևի աչքիդ հերոս կդառնար Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, իրականում աննպատակ զոհ, ու ներկայիս շարժումն էլ չէր լինի, կոտրված ու ծեծված քաղբանտարկյալներ ու մի խայտառակ վիճակ, դա՞ է մեր նպատակը։ Թե՞ հայկական բնավորություն է՝ հավերժ փոշմանանք, հավերժ միայն բարոյական հաղթանակներ, նվնվոց։  Ես կարծում եմ, որ այն ինչ եղել է, եղել է բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներից լավագույնը, մնացած տարբերակները կլինեին շատ ավելի վատ։ Իսկ անցյալի մեջ «իսկ եթե»–ներով քչփորելը  անիմաստ ջուր ծեծոցի է, քանի որ ժամանակի մեքենա չկա, անցյալը երբեք հետ չես բերի, որ ապացուցես կամ հերքես մի ինչ–որ «իսկ եթե» տարբերակի առավելությունները։

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան էդ հույսը մենակ Վագենինը չէր, էն ժամանակ շատ մարդիկ հույս ունեին արդարության վերականգնման


Լյով, նույն կերպ փետրվարի 20-ից մինչև մարտի 1-ը ներառյալ ժողովուրդը հույս ուներ նման կերպ հասնել ինչ որ բանի, ժողովուրդը պատրաստ էր գրոհել պետական կառույցների վրա, բայց երթերը սկսելուց առաջ ընդդիմության լիդերները հորդորում էին երթերի ժամանակ լինել հանգիստ, խաղաղ, հավասարակշռված, չվնասել ճանապարհին ընկած ինչ որ բան` դա կլիներ մեքենա, շենք, թե գազոն: Եվ այդպես էլ եղավ, այսինքն նրանք կարողացան անել այնպես, որ ոչինչ չկոտրվի, ոչինչ չվնասվի, բայց այ մարտի մեկի առավոտվա ջարդից հետո այդ հանգիստ մթնոլորտը պահելն իհարկե հնարավոր չէր, հնարավոր չէր մարդկանց համոզել, որ դաժանաբար ծեծվել, ջարդվելուց հետո հանգիստ գնային տուն: Լյով, կներես եթե մի փոքր անձնականի վերածեմ, բայց մի պահ փորձիր քո վրա վերցնել, դու կգնայի՞ր տուն: Կարծում եմ` ոչ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Արա դե փակենք էլի էս թեման, Վազգեն Մանուկյան քաղաքական գործիչ չկա հիմա, խո զոռով չի, ակամայից շեղվում ենք թեմայից, մարդիկ գնում ու իրենց հուշերի միջից բերում նորից խցկում են, ոնց որ իրենց «Դանկոն» լինի, սաղ կյանք սպասել են, որ սիրտը հեսա կպոկի ու կշպրտի, որ լույս տա, էն էլ ժլատը իսկի զաժիգալկեն էլ չվառեց։ Կուտ ա տվել ձեզ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, հասկացեք, մոռացեք։

----------

Nareco (16.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էլի ծիծաղս եկավ 
> Էնքան գել էին, որ մտան գլուխները ջարդեցին ու անվնաս դուրս եկան 
> Բացում ա ձեր Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթներից:


Ընդիմության առաջնորդը (թե էս էլա արդեն կասկածելու  :LOL:  ) մտնումա զինված ոստիկաններով (որոնք ատրճանակները բռնել, կազմ պատրաստ կանգնել են http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aU2DtlX1fg ) շենք, միթե էդ գելի բերան չէ՞ր  :Xeloq: 




> Չեմ կարողանում կողմնորոշվել քաղաքական քննարկում է թե կոմեդիայի տուն


Դպեքերը ճիշտ հերթականությամբ դասավորիր Chuk ջան, պարզ կլինի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Հա էլի, Մանուկյան,  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դպեքերը ճիշտ հերթականությամբ դասավորիր Chuk ջան, պարզ կլինի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա էլի, Մանուկյան,


Դասավորում եմ, Լյով ջան, սկսած 88 թվից ու քանի գնում ավելի եմ համոզվում ասածներումս  :Blush:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով ջան, մի փռթի էլի գրառումս, հետո քոնին պատասխանելն էնքան դժվար ա լինում
> Լյով, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ժողովուրդը այդ անգամ չենթարկվեր նույնիսկ Լևոնին, իսկ որպես կոչ, որպես խնդրանք Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ասաց, որ տեղափոխվեն Մատենադարան, ժողովւորդը չհամաձայնեց, ու չգնաց, այստեղից էլ երևում է, որ իրադրության տերը տվյալ պահին եղել է հենց ինքը` ժողովուրդը: Եվ եթե Լևոնը գար, ասեր գնացեք տուն, մարդիկ կարող է և չգնային, մարդիկ վիրավորված էին, և իրենց արժանապատվության համար էին այդտեղ, և Լևոնը չէր, որ պետք է որոշեր, շարունակեն պայքարել իրենց վիրավորված արժանապատվության համար, թե ոչ: Բայց այնուամնեայնիվ, *Լևոնը առաջարկել է հանել իր տնային կալանքը, թույլ տալ իրեն գնալ այնտեղ և հանգստացնել ժողովրդին*, խոսել ժողովրդի հետ, բայց նրան թույլ չեն տվել, ավելի կոնկրետ` ասել են գնա, բայց քո անվտանգությունը մենք չենք երաշխավորում: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում, կարծում եմ` պարզ է, որ ոչ մի խելոք մարդ այս քայլնի չէր գնա, քանի որ ամեն ինչ կվերջանար այդքանով` ընդամենը մեկ դիպուկահար կկարողանար վերջ դնել այդ ամենին: Իսկ հանգստության, խաղաղ ցույց անելու կոչեր եղել են, կարծում եմ` տեսել ես դրանք գոնե վիդեոներով, երբ Նիկոլը հորդորում էր հանգստանալ, ասում էր մոտավորապես հետևյալը` գրգռված ուղեղներով հաղթանակ չեն տանում, պետք է լինել հավասարակշռված, ինչպես մեր առաջնորդը: Սա որպես հիշեցում, որպես փաստ, որ ընդդիմության առաջնորդները դեմ են եղել բռնի գործողություններին, դեմ են եղել արյունահեղությանը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ աչքի տակ ունենալով առավոտյան դեպքերը, առավոտվա ջարդը` հորդորում էին լինել պատրաստ ինքնապաշտպանության համար: Սա, կարծում եմ տարբերում ես` ինքնապաշտպանությունը ԱԺ գրոհելուց:


Kuk ջան, որ գրածդ չփրթեմ, այ սրա նման երկար մի հատ բանա ստացվելու  :Smile: 

Էդա էլի Ռոբի/Սերժի անասուն խելքը: Տանեն լիդերին փակեն տան մեջ, մտածելով, թե դրանով ինչ-որ բանի կհասնեն: Բայց ինչի հասա՞ն... էն բանի, որ ժողովրդին կատաղացրին ու իտոգում 10 զոհ: Անասուն են էլի  :Angry2: 
Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, Շահնազարյանը ասեց, Նիկոլը կոչ արեց.... կարար չէ Լևոնը գոնե մի հատ զանգեր խնդրեր, որ հանդարտվեն: Ինքը հո էդ ամեն-ինչը պարտական չէր անել, բայց իր հետևորդների կյանքը առաջնային դասող մարդը հավատա, որ կաներ: Բարդ չի:
Խնդիրն այլա, իմ կարծիքով: Իր առաջնային նպատակը "մինչև վերջ" գնալն է, հաղթողի հոգեբանություն, ու միգուցե նաև որոշ զոհեր վերջնական նպատակին հասնելու համար... 
Էս հենց էն պահնա, որ Վազգենը չկարեցավ "հաղթահարի"   :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, չե՞ս կարծում, որ խիստ անշնորհակալ գործ է գուշակություններով զբաղվելը մանավանդ քաղաքականության մեջ՝ եթե այսպես չլիներ՝ այնպես կլիներ, եթե ժամանակին սա սենց, ապա նա՝ ընենց, եթե…


Շատ անշնորհակալ, Վիշապ ջան  :Jpit: 




> Իսկ եթե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը կեսօրին հեռախոսով հրահանգեր ցրվել, այդ ժամանակ ի՞նչ ես կարծում բոլորը մի մարդու պես կցրվեի՞ն, կարծում եմ առավել նյարդային վիճակում գնտվող մարդիկ, որոնք առավոտյան ծեծ էին կերել, հաստատ չէին ցրվի, ու կլիներ ավելի վատ, կեսը կցրվեր, իսկ մյուս կեսին կրկին կծեծեին, ոտքի տակ կգցեին, ու հաստատ էլի զոհեր կլինեին։ Կամ էլ Աստված գիտի, թե էլ ինչ կլիներ,


Խնդրելուն էլ ձև կա  :Wink:  Կարելի էր ասենք նման մի կոչ անել



> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, եղբայրներ: Մենք հաղթել ենք, մեր շարժումը անկասելի է: Առավոտյան տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը շատ վայրագ էին և մեղավորները պիտի պատժվեն: Սակայն այժմ, հաշվի առնելով ներկա իրավիճակը, կխնդրեի հանդարտվել, և գնալ տներով: Խոստանում եմ ձեզ, որ մեր սուրբ գործը ավարտին կհասցնենք միասին:
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան


Կարծում եմ (ոչ թե գուշակում), որ նման խոսքերից հետո շատերը կգնային, հանձինս ընդիմության հռետորների: Անկասկած մի մասին կձերբակալեին, բայց զոհերն արդեն խիստ անհավանական կլինեին  :Wink: 




> կներես, բայց իմ կարծիքով դեմագոգիա է Տեր–Պետրոսյանին այս հարցում մեղադրելը։ *Ակամայից պատրանք է ստեղծվում, թե Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ավելի մեղավոր է*, որ ցրվելու հրահանգ՝ այն էլ հեռախոսով չի տվել, քան թե տականքները, որ առավոտյան մարդկանց ծեծել են, ու դեռ երեկոյան էլ զորքով բանով պաշտպանվել են, կրակել են, վիրավորել են, սպանել են։ Էդ Ազատության հրապարակ մաքրողը մարդկանց հավի տեղ է՞ր դրել, որ հրամայել էր հարձակվել ու ծեծելով քշել, չէ՞ր կարծում, որ մարդիկ հունից դուրս կգան ու կգազազեն ու մտքներով կանցնի մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներ սարքել, բաիրկադներ կառուցել, հա՞, ինչու՞ դա չես ասում, որ կպել ես Տեր–Պետրոսյանից, ցերեկը մարդիկ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին էին ուզում, նա էլ էր ուզում, որ իրեն թողնեին, գա հանգստացնի ժողովրդին, նրան ասեցին ազատ ես, բայց առանց թիկնապահների։ Պարզ չի՞ նպատակը։


Իմ մոտ չի ստեղծվում: Լևոնի մեղքը էստեղ չկա:
Խոսքը գործելաոճի տարբերությունների մասին է ԼՏՊ - Վ. Մանուկյան: Առաջինը անգամ փորձ չարեց հանդարտեցնելու (էն որ ասում էս Քոչարյանի ախռաննիկի միջոցով ասել էր թողեք գնամ հանդարտեցնեմ, էդ ՓՈՐՁ ՉԻ, էդ եվրոդիտորդների աչքը կմտցնեք  :Wink:  ), իսկ երկրորդը ուղղարկեց տուն, ու զոհեր չեղան (ինչքան էլ ասեք թե Լևոնը մեկա չէր կրակի, հետաքրքիրա բա տանկերը ում համար էր բերել  :Angry2:  )




> Որ մի նաիրի հունանյան էլ խփեր, ու էդ ժամանակ երևի աչքիդ հերոս կդառնար Տեր–Պետրոսյանը, իրականում աննպատակ զոհ, ու ներկայիս շարժումն էլ չէր լինի, կոտրված ու ծեծված քաղբանտարկյալներ ու մի խայտառակ վիճակ, դա՞ է մեր նպատակը։ Թե՞ հայկական բնավորություն է՝ հավերժ փոշմանանք, հավերժ միայն բարոյական հաղթանակներ, նվնվոց։  Ես կարծում եմ, որ այն ինչ եղել է, եղել է բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակներից լավագույնը, մնացած տարբերակները կլինեին շատ ավելի վատ։


Նաիրի Հունանյանը Վազգեն Սարգսյանին էլա խփել, բայց դրանով Վազգենը իմ համար հերոս չի դառել: Միգուցե ինքը պատերազմի հերոս էր (նույն ձև ոնց որ Լևոնն ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանն են իմ համար հերոս), բայց կոնկրետ հետպատերազմյա շրջանում Վազգեն Սարգսյանը իմ համար ավազակ էր ու թալանչի, որից մաքրեցին էս երկիրը: Մահացածի հետևից սենց չեն արտահայտվում, բայց սա բացառիկ սրիկան էր:




> Իսկ անցյալի մեջ «իսկ եթե»–ներով քչփորելը  անիմաստ ջուր ծեծոցի է, քանի որ ժամանակի մեքենա չկա, անցյալը երբեք հետ չես բերի, որ ապացուցես կամ հերքես մի ինչ–որ «իսկ եթե» տարբերակի առավելությունները։


Անցյալից պետք է շատ դասեր քաղել, որ ուղտը երկրորդ անգամ վրաովդ չթռնի  :Wink: 
Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ինքին անցյալ է, քաղաքական դիակ: Էդ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի էս թեման փակենք  :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, նույն կերպ փետրվարի 20-ից մինչև մարտի 1-ը ներառյալ ժողովուրդը հույս ուներ նման կերպ հասնել ինչ որ բանի, ժողովուրդը պատրաստ էր գրոհել պետական կառույցների վրա, բայց երթերը սկսելուց առաջ ընդդիմության լիդերները հորդորում էին երթերի ժամանակ լինել հանգիստ, խաղաղ, հավասարակշռված, չվնասել ճանապարհին ընկած ինչ որ բան` դա կլիներ մեքենա, շենք, թե գազոն: Եվ այդպես էլ եղավ, այսինքն նրանք կարողացան անել այնպես, որ ոչինչ չկոտրվի, ոչինչ չվնասվի, բայց այ մարտի մեկի առավոտվա ջարդից հետո այդ հանգիստ մթնոլորտը պահելն իհարկե հնարավոր չէր, հնարավոր չէր մարդկանց համոզել, որ դաժանաբար ծեծվել, ջարդվելուց հետո հանգիստ գնային տուն: Լյով, կներես եթե մի փոքր անձնականի վերածեմ, բայց մի պահ փորձիր քո վրա վերցնել, դու կգնայի՞ր տուն: Կարծում եմ` ոչ:


Վերևում գրածս "երևակայական", բայց իմ կողմից շատ ցանկալի կոչը կարդա: Եթե նման բան լիներ շատերը կգնային: 
Հաղթանակի համար համբերել է պետք, ճակատովդ պատը չես ծակի  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk ջան, որ գրածդ չփրթեմ, այ սրա նման երկար մի հատ բանա ստացվելու 
> 
> Էդա էլի Ռոբի/Սերժի անասուն խելքը: Տանեն լիդերին փակեն տան մեջ, մտածելով, թե դրանով ինչ-որ բանի կհասնեն: Բայց ինչի հասա՞ն... էն բանի, որ ժողովրդին կատաղացրին ու իտոգում 10 զոհ: Անասուն են էլի 
> Ինչ ուզում ես ասա, Շահնազարյանը ասեց, Նիկոլը կոչ արեց.... կարար չէ Լևոնը գոնե մի հատ զանգեր խնդրեր, որ հանդարտվեն: Ինքը հո էդ ամեն-ինչը պարտական չէր անել, բայց իր հետևորդների կյանքը առաջնային դասող մարդը հավատա, որ կաներ: Բարդ չի:
> Խնդիրն այլա, իմ կարծիքով: Իր առաջնային նպատակը "մինչև վերջ" գնալն է, հաղթողի հոգեբանություն, ու միգուցե նաև որոշ զոհեր վերջնական նպատակին հասնելու համար... 
> Էս հենց էն պահնա, որ Վազգենը չկարեցավ "հաղթահարի"


Լյով, չեմ հասկանում ոնց եք մտածում, որ նույնիսկ էս դեպքում Վազգենի արաշը համեմատում եք Լևոնի արածի հետ ու հլը Լևոնին սխալ եք հանում, Վազգենին` ճիշտ: Լուրջ, չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ տրամաբանությունը ո՞ւր եք թողում, որ սենց բան եք ասում: Ընգե՛ր, Լևոնը ասել ա հանգիստ մնացեք, մի՛ ջարդեք, մի՛ հարձակվեք, մի՛ գրավեք, Վազգենը ասել ա` եկեք հետևիցս, ինքն էլ մտել ա ներս, ժողովուրդն էլ Վազգենին լսելով մտել-ջարդել ա: Էս տարբերությունը չեք տեսնո՞ւմ, ախր բարդ բան չի, պարզ` շա՛տ պարզ ա: վազգենը ուժի ա դիմել, իսկ Լևոնը ասել ա` խաղաղ: Հիմա էլի պետքա նույն բանը ասե՞ս: Վազգենը պետք ա նախ իր անձնական հարցերը ժողովրդի կյանքի հաշվին լուծելու անհագ ցանկությունը հաղթահարի, հետո նոր անցնի ուրիշ հարցերի: 
Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ասեց գնանք Մատենադարան, ժողովուրդը չուզեց, Նիկոլն էլ կոչ արեց, ասեց հանգիստ, խաղաղ մնացեք, բայց պատրաստ եղեք ինքնապաշտպանության, ու ճիշտ ա ասել, բա առավոտվա դեպքերը տեսնելուց հետո մենակ հավը անպաշտպան կկանգներ: Որպես ի՞նչ ես գրել` Շահնազարյանը էս ասեց, Նիկոլը կոչ արեց... ու չես գրել, թե ինչ կոչ արեց, գրի, որ իմաստը հասկանանք, թե ինչի համար ես գրում: Շահնազարյանը տեսավ, որ բախումներ են լինում ժողովրդի ու մենթերի մեջ, սադրիչներ են բերել լցրել, որ առիթ ստեղծեն կրակելու համար, դրա համար ուզում էր վայրը փոխեր, բայց ժողովուրդը չուզեց, Լևնոնն էլ հեռախոսով ասեց, որ պետք էլ չի վայրը փոխել, քանի որ դեսպանատների դիմաց կվախենան մարդկանց ծեծել, ու ի՞նչ, տեսանք, որ Լևնոը ճիշտ էր ասում, դեսպանատների առաջ ոչ մի բան չեղավ դրանից հետո, հանգիստ ցույց էր, հանրահավաք էր, հետո սադրիչների միջոցով մարդկանց մի մասին անջատեցին հանրահավաքից, տարան դեսպանատներից հեռու ու գնդակահարեցին:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերևում գրածս "երևակայական", բայց իմ կողմից շատ ցանկալի կոչը կարդա: Եթե նման բան լիներ շատերը կգնային: 
> Հաղթանակի համար համբերել է պետք, ճակատովդ պատը չես ծակի


Լյով, էլի սկսեցիր գուշակություններ ու ենթադրություններ անել: Եթե սենց լիներ, սենց կլիներ և այլն.. Էլի եմ ասում` շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ժողովուրդը սուլեր այդ կոչերին և սկսել չենթարկվել: Բայց կարող ա մենք հարյուր հատ տարբերակ գրենք, բայց լինելու դեպքում դրանցից և ոչ մեկը չլիներ, այնպես որ, լավ կլինի ենթադրություններ չանենք: խոսենք նրա մասին, ինչ եղել է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Kuk, կներս բայց պիտի գրածդ մաս-մաս վերլուծեմ  :Smile: 




> Լյով, չեմ հասկանում ոնց եք մտածում, որ նույնիսկ էս դեպքում Վազգենի արաշը համեմատում եք Լևոնի արածի հետ ու հլը Լևոնին սխալ եք հանում, Վազգենին` ճիշտ: Լուրջ, չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ տրամաբանությունը ո՞ւր եք թողում, որ սենց բան եք ասում: Ընգե՛ր, Լևոնը ասել ա հանգիստ մնացեք, մի՛ ջարդեք, մի՛ հարձակվեք, մի՛ գրավեք, Վազգենը ասել ա` եկեք հետևիցս, ինքն էլ մտել ա ներս, ժողովուրդն էլ Վազգենին լսելով մտել-ջարդել ա:


Վազգենը սխալա արել` հասնելով ԱԺ-ի վրա: Վերևում մի տեղ նշել եմ, արի սրա վրա էլ կանգ չառնենք:  :Wink: 
Կարծում եմ Վազգենը ոչ փող ուներ, ոչ էլ պլան հեղափոխության համար, դրա համար էլ արեց հիմարություն` հասավ ԱԺ-ի վրա: Բայց, ՓԱՌՔ ԱՍՏԾՈ, ճիշտ պահին (տանկերի գալուց!!!) չսկսեց "ջուր ծեծել", յանի խաղաղ մնացեք, էս արեք, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց ուղղարկեց տուն` *հասկանալով, որ երբ "կատաղած ժողովուրդ"-ն ու բանակը հանդիպեն, ԿԼԻՆԻ ԲԱԽՈՒՄ:*
Բա էդ ո՞նց էղավ էն վախտ մարդիկ Վազգենին լսեցին գնացին, իսկ ստեղ Լևոնին չէին լսելու: Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի  :Wink: 




> Էս տարբերությունը չեք տեսնո՞ւմ, ախր բարդ բան չի, պարզ` շա՛տ պարզ ա: վազգենը ուժի ա դիմել, իսկ Լևոնը ասել ա` խաղաղ: Հիմա էլի պետքա նույն բանը ասե՞ս: Վազգենը պետք ա նախ իր անձնական հարցերը ժողովրդի կյանքի հաշվին լուծելու անհագ ցանկությունը հաղթահարի, հետո նոր անցնի ուրիշ հարցերի:


Եթե թեկուզ Սերժը հեռանա էլ, "իրանք" (ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, օլիգարխիա) չեն թողելու, որ Լևոնը գա: Անկասկած "իրանց մարդուն" են փորձելու անցկացնեն ու պետք եղած վախտ էլի ընտրություն են կեղծելու  :Wink: 
Նենց որ էդ "ուժ գործադրել"-ը վաղ թե ուշ մենք էլ ենք անելու, կամ էլ գնալու ենք պատմության գիրկը, ոնց որ վախտին Վազգենը:
Ես սենց եմ հասկանում Kuk ջան, չեմ բացառում, որ սխալ եմ:




> Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ասեց գնանք Մատենադարան, ժողովուրդը չուզեց, Նիկոլն էլ կոչ արեց, ասեց հանգիստ, խաղաղ մնացեք, բայց պատրաստ եղեք ինքնապաշտպանության, ու ճիշտ ա ասել, բա առավոտվա դեպքերը տեսնելուց հետո մենակ հավը անպաշտպան կկանգներ:* Որպես ի՞նչ ես գրել` Շահնազարյանը էս ասեց, Նիկոլը կոչ արեց...* ու չես գրել, թե ինչ կոչ արեց, գրի, որ իմաստը հասկանանք, թե ինչի համար ես գրում: Շահնազարյանը տեսավ, որ բախումներ են լինում ժողովրդի ու մենթերի մեջ, սադրիչներ են բերել լցրել, որ առիթ ստեղծեն կրակելու համար, դրա համար ուզում էր վայրը փոխեր, բայց ժողովուրդը չուզեց, Լևնոնն էլ հեռախոսով ասեց, որ պետք էլ չի վայրը փոխել, քանի որ դեսպանատների դիմաց կվախենան մարդկանց ծեծել, ու ի՞նչ, տեսանք, որ Լևնոը ճիշտ էր ասում, դեսպանատների առաջ ոչ մի բան չեղավ դրանից հետո, հանգիստ ցույց էր, հանրահավաք էր, հետո սադրիչների միջոցով մարդկանց մի մասին անջատեցին հանրահավաքից, տարան դեսպանատներից հեռու ու գնդակահարեցին:


Վերևում ոնց որ թե Նիկոլի ու Շահնազարյանի մասին չէինք խոսում, այլ` Լևոնի: Կարողա մի քիչ զարմանալի թվա, բայց ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան դեմը մարդիկ "Լևոնին էին ուզում" չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, էլի սկսեցիր գուշակություններ ու ենթադրություններ անել: Եթե սենց լիներ, սենց կլիներ և այլն.. Էլի եմ ասում` շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ժողովուրդը սուլեր այդ կոչերին և սկսել չենթարկվել: Բայց կարող ա մենք հարյուր հատ տարբերակ գրենք, բայց լինելու դեպքում դրանցից և ոչ մեկը չլիներ, այնպես որ, լավ կլինի ենթադրություններ չանենք: խոսենք նրա մասին, ինչ եղել է:


ՕՔ, ուղղակի դու հարցեցիր




> Լյով, կներես եթե մի փոքր անձնականի վերածեմ, բայց մի պահ փորձիր քո վրա վերցնել, դու կգնայի՞ր տուն: Կարծում եմ` ոչ:


Ես էլ փորձում էի պատկերացնել, թե որ դեպքում կգնայի  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Kuk, կներս բայց պիտի գրածդ մաս-մաս վերլուծեմ 
> 
> Վազգենը սխալա արել` հասնելով ԱԺ-ի վրա: Վերևում մի տեղ նշել եմ, արի սրա վրա էլ կանգ չառնենք: 
> Կարծում եմ Վազգենը ոչ փող ուներ, ոչ էլ պլան հեղափոխության համար, դրա համար էլ արեց հիմարություն` հասավ ԱԺ-ի վրա: Բայց, ՓԱՌՔ ԱՍՏԾՈ, ճիշտ պահին (տանկերի գալուց!!!) չսկսեց "ջուր ծեծել", յանի խաղաղ մնացեք, էս արեք, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց ուղղարկեց տուն` *հասկանալով, որ երբ "կատաղած ժողովուրդ"-ն ու բանակը հանդիպեն, ԿԼԻՆԻ ԲԱԽՈՒՄ:*
> Բա էդ ո՞նց էղավ էն վախտ մարդիկ Վազգենին լսեցին գնացին, իսկ ստեղ Լևոնին չէին լսելու: Մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի 
> 
> Եթե թեկուզ Սերժը հեռանա էլ, "իրանք" (ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, օլիգարխիա) չեն թողելու, որ Լևոնը գա: Անկասկած "իրանց մարդուն" են փորձելու անցկացնեն ու պետք եղած վախտ էլի ընտրություն են կեղծելու 
> Նենց որ էդ "ուժ գործադրել"-ը վաղ թե ուշ մենք էլ ենք անելու, կամ էլ գնալու ենք պատմության գիրկը, ոնց որ վախտին Վազգենը:
> Ես սենց եմ հասկանում Kuk ջան, չեմ բացառում, որ սխալ եմ:
> ...


Էն առաջին մասի հետ կապված ասեմ, որ երբ Վազգենն ասեց ցրվեք, էդ ժամանակ ժողովրդին չէին եկել ծեծել քնած տեղը, այլ ժողովուրդն էր նախահարձակ եղել, սա մեծ տարբերություն է: Մոտավորապես սենց մի բան` ժողովուրդը կարողա ջարդի ու թողի գնա, բայց որ իրան ջարդեն, ինքը թողի գնա, կարծում եմ` բացառված ա. ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում` ոնց կարողա նման բան լինի: Չեմ կարծում, որ մենք էլ ենք վաղ թե ուշ ուժ գործադրելու: Արի ապագայից չխոսենք, անցյալի մասին խոսելիս դեռ համաձայնության չենք գալիս, ուր մնաց ապագայից:
Իհարկե Լևոնին էին ուզում, և եթե Լևոնին թույլ տային գալ դեսպանատան մոտ, հնարավոր է, որ կարողանար մի երկու ժամ ելույթ ունենալուց հետո համոզել մարդկանց ինչ որ կերպ հանգստանալ, բայց նրան թույլ չտվին: Էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, ինչպե՞ս Լևոնը կանխեր արյունահեղությունը տանը նստած: Եթե լիներ այդտեղ, հլը հարց էր` կկարողանար հանգստացնել, թե ոչ, էլ ուր մնաց տնից հեռախոսով: Աբսուրդ ա էլի, Լյով ջան. մի հոգի, երկու հոգի չեն, հարյուր հազարներ են` վիրավորված, վրդովված, զայրացած:

----------


## Nareco

Ինչ մի խորացել եք խորացել ժողովուրդ ջան: 
Ըստ իս իրեն սպառած քաղաքական գործչի համար չարժե այսքան երկար բարակ քննարկումներ անցկացնել: Այս թեման հաանգիստ կարելի է տեղափոխել «Պատմություն» բաժինը, 1996թ.-ի դեպքեր և այլն այնտեղ էլ կարելի է քննարկել:
  Թե չէ` «Վազգենը ավելի լավն ա, քան Լևոնը, որովհետև Լևոնը..... , չէ Լևոնը ավելի լավն ա, քան Վազգենը, որովհետև... » ոչինչ չի փոխի, ամեն մարդ մնալու է իր կարծիքին, որովհետև այստեղ ճշմարտության բացահայտման կամ հաստատման խնդիր չկա, այստեղ անձերի խնդիր է, որը կրկնում եմ անվերջ խոսակցության թեմա է:

----------


## voter

> Սովորությանս համաձայն կարդում եմ գրառման միայն մի հատվածը, մնացածն առանց կարդալու էլ հասկանալի է  
> Ուրեմն ուզում ես հարյուր անգամ կրկնիր, ուզում ես միլիոն, կա մի փաստ.
> 
> 1. վերահաշվարկի պահանջով մտնելիս նորմալ դեպքում չեն ասում. «Եթե 15 րոպեից չգամ, կգաք հետևից»
> 2. Վերահաշվարկի գնալիս ԱԺ շենք չեն գրավում, ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխ չեն ջարդում
> 
> Երկուսն էլ փաստեր են, որ եղել են: Մնացածը գլուխ հարթուկոցի է, ոչ ավելին: Ուզում եք, ասեք, որ գնացել էին բարեգործական ակցիա անեին, փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ մարդը մտնում է իբր «բանակցությունների» ու դեռ «չվերջացրած» գրոհում են շենքը: Սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Կարելի է ականջներիս լապշա կախել ու ասել, որ իրանք օրինական էին շարժվում, ու կարելի է ընդամենը գիտակցել, որ այդտեղ ՕՐԵՆՔՆ է խախտվել ու որ օրինական ճանապարհը ստորադասվել է ուժի գործածումից: ՎԵՐՋ: Մնացածը Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթների շարքից ա:


Դրանք փաստեր չեն այլ բարոյախոսություններ քո անձնական մոտեցումը հարցին։
Ինչն է կարևոր իրական փաստերը, թող գրավողներին նստացնելուղ հետո հրապարակեին ու փարատեին կասկածները, փոխարենը ասում եմ նորից Վանոն ու Վազգենը կազմակերպել էին մասսայական ռեպրեսիա ու հոգեբանական պայքար բոլոր ընդիմադիրնեի դեմ։ 
Հիմա նրանց գլխին ով այն ժամանակ լռում էր ՏԱԼԻՍ են ՍՍերժանտերը ու հաբՌԿիսնտերը, դրա համար էլ ժողովրդի մեծ մասի մոտ միայն ցինիկ ծիծաղ է առաջացնում ՀԱԿի պայքարելու կոչերը...

Օրենքը խաղտվել էր ու խաղտվում էր սկսած 1994ից վանոի ու վազգենի գալավարեզ ու հավատարիմ միլիցեքի միջոցով, կեղծելով ընտրությունները։ Հիմա գող ու ավազակների միջոցով նույն մեղանիզմներն են կիռառվում այն ժամանակվա հաբռգիստների վրա։

Դժբախտությունը նրանում է, որ հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի առողջ դեմոկրատիա ստեղծելու ունակության մասին արդեն խիստ կասկածներ կան ու գնալով համակերպվում է միջազգային հանրությունը, որ հերթական ֆեոդալական խանությունն է լինելու Հայաստան պետությունը, որտեղ միայն բոլորը սուլթանասպանությամբ են տառապում, որ իրենք դառնան սուլթան։

ՈՒրիշ պայքար չի երևում քան անձերի համար «Մանուկյան, ԼՏՊ, ՍՍ, ՌԿ, Գագո, Մհեր, Պոլոզ, Լֆոի *ջանիտ մեռնեմ, արա դե խելոք ա էլի*»։

Արժեքներ չեն ձևավորվում........

----------

Բիձա (14.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Voter, շարունակում ես կրկնել նույն մտքերը ինչ-որ նախորդ գրառմանդ մեջ էին: Այ-այ-այ, անուղղելի ես  :Nono:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էն առաջին մասի հետ կապված ասեմ, որ երբ Վազգենն ասեց ցրվեք, էդ ժամանակ ժողովրդին չէին եկել ծեծել քնած տեղը, այլ ժողովուրդն էր նախահարձակ եղել, սա մեծ տարբերություն է: Մոտավորապես սենց մի բան` ժողովուրդը կարողա ջարդի ու թողի գնա, բայց որ իրան ջարդեն, ինքը թողի գնա, կարծում եմ` բացառված ա. ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում` ոնց կարողա նման բան լինի: Չեմ կարծում, որ մենք էլ ենք վաղ թե ուշ ուժ գործադրելու: Արի ապագայից չխոսենք, անցյալի մասին խոսելիս դեռ համաձայնության չենք գալիս, ուր մնաց ապագայից:
> Իհարկե Լևոնին էին ուզում, և եթե Լևոնին թույլ տային գալ դեսպանատան մոտ, հնարավոր է, որ կարողանար մի երկու ժամ ելույթ ունենալուց հետո համոզել մարդկանց ինչ որ կերպ հանգստանալ, բայց նրան թույլ չտվին: Էլ ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը, ինչպե՞ս Լևոնը կանխեր արյունահեղությունը տանը նստած: Եթե լիներ այդտեղ, հլը հարց էր` կկարողանար հանգստացնել, թե ոչ, էլ ուր մնաց տնից հեռախոսով: Աբսուրդ ա էլի, Լյով ջան. մի հոգի, երկու հոգի չեն, հարյուր հազարներ են` վիրավորված, վրդովված, զայրացած:


Կներես, որ ուշ եմ պատասխանում, էս երկու օրը անհարմար էր:  :Smile: 

Էսքան քննարկեցինք իրար հետ Kuk ջան ուզում եմ ընդհանրացենք կետերը որոնց շուրջ համամիտ ենք`

1. 1996-ին էլ, 2008-ին էլ ժողովուրդը կատաղել էր, ու դրա պատճառը իշխանություններն էին (ինչ-որ չափով էլ ընդիմությունը, բայց էդ հլը թողենք) 
2. Երկու դեպքում էլ քաղաք զորք մտցվեց
3. 1996-ին մարդ չզոհվեց, 2008-ին եղավ
4. 2008-ի մարտիմեկյան բախումներում Լևոնը ըստ օրենքի մեղավոր չէ
5. 1996-ին էլ, 2008-ին էլ նախագահի վարկանիշը ընկավ, երկիրը ընկավ ճգնաժամի մեջ
6. 1996-ին ընդիմությունը պարտվեց, 2008-ին էլ դեռևս չի հաղթել, ու մոտ ապագայում (առաջիկա ամսում) չի հաղթի /սա ասում եմ` հենվելով էն փաստի վրա, որ ցույցերը վերսկսվելու են մարտի 1-ից, վստահ չեմ/

և համամիտ չենք հետևյալ կետերի շուրջ`

1ա. (ըստ քեզ) 1996-ին զոհեր չեղան Լևոնի շնորհիվ
1բ. (ըստ ինձ) 1996-ին զոհեր չեղան Վազգենի շնորհիվ
2ա. (ըստ քեզ) 2008-ի մարտի 1-ի բախման մեջ Լևոնը "բարոյական" մեղք չունի
2բ. (ըստ ինձ) 2008-ի մարտի 1-ի բախման մեջ Լևոնը "բարոյական" մեղք ունի

ոնց որ թե էսքանը: Եթե ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ գրել, ասա:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 
21 Մարտ [11:03] 
Ուղիղ մեկ տարի մեկուսանալուց հետո Սերժ Սարգսյանին կից Հանրային խորհրդի ղեկավար Վազգեն Մանուկյանը երեկ արդեն հանրությանը երեւալու երկրորդ փորձն արեց: 

ԵԹԵ ԵՍ ԼԻՆԵԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ... 


Ուղիղ մեկ տարի մեկուսանալուց հետո ԱԺՄ առաջնորդ, հիմա արդեն համատեղությամբ Սերժ Սարգսյանին կից Հանրային խորհրդի ղեկավար Վազգեն Մանուկյանը երեկ արդեն հանրությանը երեւալու երկրորդ փորձն արեց: Այս անգամ ոչ թե մեկուկես րոպեով, այլ` 15-20, իսկ առիթը Սերժ Սարգսյանի մոտ հրավիրված հակաճգնաժամային թեմատիկ խորհրդակցությունն էր: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, որը խոստովանում է, թե սկսել է թերթեր չկարդալ, որպեսզի այնտեղ չհանդիպի իր արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող հոդվածների, երեկ համաձայնեց պատասխանել մեր հարցերին:

- Պարոն Մանուկյան, անկախ նրանից` թերթ կարդում եք թե ոչ, իրականությունից չես փախչի, այսինքն` պիտի իմանաք, որ Հայաստանում ոչ միայն ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամ է, այլեւ քաղաքական, բարոյական, մարդու իրավունքների...

- Բայց մարդու իրավունքների վիճակը Հայաստանում նո՞ր է:

- Միգուցե նոր չէ, բայց հիմա շատ ավելի բիրտ եւ զանգվածային դրսեւորումներով է:

- Ես այդ գնահատականները չեմ կիսում, որովհետեւ ես հիշում եմ այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ "Կինոնաիրիի" մոտ 2003-ի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ:

- 2003-ին կամ դրանից առաջ կայի՞ն մինչեւ հարյուրի հասնող քաղբանտարկյալներ: 

- Կներեք, բայց ես Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին քաղբանտարկյալ չեմ համարում: Ես Ճուտոյին (Սուրեն Սիրունյան` Ա. Դ.) քաղբանտարկյալ չեմ համարում:

- Իսկ մյուսների՞ն, օրինակ` Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին, Սասուն Միքայելյանին, բանտերում գտնվող տասնյակ ազատամարտիկների: 

- Ես հիմա անուններով չեմ ուզում խոսել, բայց միայն Ալիկի դեպքում ասեմ, որ համարում եմ, որ նրա տեղը բանտը չէ:

- Ենթադրում եմ, որ կասեք, թե նախկին զինդատախազը հանցագործություններ է կատարել ու այդ պատճառով քաղբանտարկյալ չէ: Բայց եթե անգամ ընդունենք Ձեր այդ կարծիքը, ապա դա հերքվում է այն փաստով, որ նա բանտում հայտնվեց այն բանից հետո, երբ Ազատության հրապարակում կանգնեց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողքին: 

- Այնուամենայնիվ, տեղի է ունեցել մարտի մեկ: Անկեղծ ասեմ` եթե ես լինեի նախագահը, ես համակարգի միջից ինչ-որ մարդկանց աշխատանքից կհանեի, ինչ-որ մարդկանց կդատեի, իսկ այն մարդկանց կբռնացնեի (բռնել կտայի` Ա.Դ.), որոնք խրախուսում էին այդ ընդհարումները, եւ նրանց շատ խիստ կպատժեի` առանց հաշվի առնելու, թե ինչ հասարակական հնչեղություն դա կունենար: Օրենքը օրենք է բոլորի համար: Այն ժամանակները վաաաղուո՜ւց անցել են, երբ կար մի չար ուժ, դա իշխանությունն ա, եւ մի բարի ուժ` ընդդիմությունը: Վաղուց արդեն այդպիսի բան չկա:

- Իսկ ի՞նչ կա: 

Այս հարցին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չպատասխանեց, ապա ի պատասխան հաջորդ հարցի` "Ասում եք` անցե՞լ են այն ժամանակները"...

- Այն ժամանակ կար իշխանություն, որը կեղծում էր ընտրությունները, որն անում էր չարաշահումներ, եւ նրա դեմ կանգնած էր ընդդիմություն, որի անդամներից ոչ մեկը չէր եղել կեղծարար եւ այլն: Այժմ իրար դեմ կանգնած են իշխանություն եւ ընդդիմություն, որոնք երկուսն էլ կեղծել են:

- Իսկ ընդդիմության կողքին կանգնած ժողովո՞ւրդը: 

- Ես ժողովրդի մասին չեմ խոսում, ես մտածում եմ, որ ընդդիմության մեջ հավաքված մարդիկ 95-96 թվականներին իրանք բոլորը զբաղված են եղել ընտրությունների կեղծիքով: Ու երբ իրենք խոսում են ընտրությունների կեղծելու մասին, ես իրենց չեմ հավատում: Այն ընդդիմության ժամանակ, երբ Դաշնակցությունը, ես, Պարույր Հայրիկյանը գտնվում էինք դրսում, մարդիկ, որոնք վարկաբեկված չէին, ես մտածում էի, որ եթե նրանք փոխարինեն իշխանությանը, ամենի ինչ լավ կլինի:

- Դուք Ձեզ հիմա ի՞նչ քաղաքական ուժ եք համարում: 

- Այդ հարցի պատասխանը հետեւյալն է. մենք իշխանություն չենք, ոչ ԱԺ-ում ենք, ոչ կառավարության մեջ ենք, նույնիսկ այն, որ այս Հասարակական պալատի` Հանրային խորհրդի ժամանակավոր կոորդինացնող են ինձ նշանակել, չի նշանակում, որ կիսում ենք պատասխանատվություն կառավարության կամ իշխանությունների գործունեության համար: Իսկ դա ավտոմատ կերպով նշանակում է` ընդդիմություն, բայց ներկա պայմաններում ընդդիմությունը կենտրոնացված է մի բեւեռի վրա: Ոչինչ... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է` մենք իշխանություն չենք:

ՀԳ - Այսքանով Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ հարցազրույցն ավարտվեց, քանի որ իր վերջին հրապարակային ելույթների ընթացքում նրանից ոչ մի քայլ չհեռացող Գառնիկ Իսագուլյանն անմիջապես օգնության եկավ Հանրային խորհրդի նորանշանակ կոորդինատորին, ու իրար հետ թեւանցուկ հեռացան: 


Հրապարակ.ամ

----------


## Հայկօ

> ԵԹԵ ԵՍ ԼԻՆԵԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ...





> սկսել է թերթեր չկարդալ, որպեսզի այնտեղ չհանդիպի իր արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող հոդվածների





> - Կներեք, բայց ես Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանին քաղբանտարկյալ չեմ համարում: Ես Ճուտոյին (Սուրեն Սիրունյան` Ա. Դ.) քաղբանտարկյալ չեմ համարում:





> - Ես հիմա անուններով չեմ ուզում խոսել





> - Այն ժամանակները վաաաղուո՜ւց անցել են, երբ կար մի չար ուժ, դա իշխանությունն ա, եւ մի բարի ուժ` ընդդիմությունը: Վաղուց արդեն այդպիսի բան չկա:
> 
> - Իսկ ի՞նչ կա: 
> 
> Այս հարցին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չպատասխանեց





> - Ես ժողովրդի մասին չեմ խոսում, ես մտածում եմ, որ ընդդիմության մեջ հավաքված մարդիկ 95-96 թվականներին իրանք բոլորը զբաղված են եղել ընտրությունների կեղծիքով





> - ...մենք իշխանություն չենք, ոչ ԱԺ-ում ենք, ոչ կառավարության մեջ ենք, նույնիսկ այն, որ այս Հասարակական պալատի` Հանրային խորհրդի ժամանակավոր կոորդինացնող են ինձ նշանակել, չի նշանակում, որ կիսում ենք պատասխանատվություն կառավարության կամ իշխանությունների գործունեության համար: Իսկ դա ավտոմատ կերպով նշանակում է` ընդդիմություն, բայց ներկա պայմաններում ընդդիմությունը կենտրոնացված է մի բեւեռի վրա: Ոչինչ... Բայց մի բան հաստատ է` մենք իշխանություն չենք:


Նողկալի ա: Մառազմի աստիճանի հասնող հասնող իդեա-ֆիքս:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2009), Nareco (25.03.2009), Արշակ (24.03.2009), Երվանդ (24.03.2009), Տրիբուն (25.03.2009)

----------


## voter

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք բոլորին դեմ են ու ոչ մեկին չեն հավատում։

Ցավոք այդ մարդկանց քանակը դեռ շատ է – հավատ չներշնչող իրար քցող քաղաքական գործիչների առատությունից։

----------


## ministr

Մարդիկ պետք է հասկանան երբ է իրենց ժամանակն անցնում ու ծանր պահեն իրենց: Թե չէ երբեմն արդեն զավեշտի է վերածվում:

----------

Kuk (25.03.2009), Mephistopheles (24.03.2009), Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կներես, որ ուշ եմ պատասխանում, էս երկու օրը անհարմար էր: 
> 
> Էսքան քննարկեցինք իրար հետ Kuk ջան ուզում եմ ընդհանրացենք կետերը որոնց շուրջ համամիտ ենք`
> 
> 1. 1996-ին էլ, 2008-ին էլ ժողովուրդը կատաղել էր, ու դրա պատճառը իշխանություններն էին (*ինչ-որ չափով էլ ընդիմությունը*, բայց էդ հլը թողենք) 
> 2. Երկու դեպքում էլ քաղաք զորք մտցվեց
> 3. 1996-ին մարդ չզոհվեց, 2008-ին եղավ
> 4. 2008-ի մարտիմեկյան բախումներում Լևոնը ըստ օրենքի մեղավոր չէ
> 5. 1996-ին էլ, 2008-ին էլ նախագահի վարկանիշը ընկավ, երկիրը ընկավ ճգնաժամի մեջ
> ...


Ես էլ եմ ուշ պատասխանում, Լյով ջան, աչքիցս վրիպել էր գրառումդ :Wink: 
Բոլոր կետերը ճիշտ ես նշել, միայն ասեմ, որ առաջին կետը լավ չես ձևակերպել, «կատաղել» բառը սիրուն չի հնչում: 

Հիմա լավ կլնին, եթե ասես, թե ինչ է արել Վազգենը 96-ին, որ Վազգենի շնորհիվ զոհեր չեն եղել: Նշի այդ քայլը կամ քայլերը, որ արել է Վազգենը: Մեկ էլ` Լևոնի բարոյական մեղքը մարտի մեկի բախման:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.03.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էսօր Նվերի մոտ` Հեռանկարում հյուր է լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

* ՆՅԱՐԴԵՐԸ ՉԴԻՄԱՑԱՆ*

Այն բանից հետո, երբ մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովում ԱԺՄ ներկայացուցիչ Արտավազդ Վարդանյանը հրաժարվեց ստորագրել զեկույցի տակ, ԱԺՄ նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայտարարեց, թե նա կհեռացվի կուսակցությունից` իրեն չենթարկվելու համար:

«ՉԻ» - Փաստորեն, ըստ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի, հանձնաժողովում ԱԺՄ ներկայացուցիչը պիտի իր քայլերը պայմանավորեր ոչ թե զեկույցի որակով, այլ իշխանությունների նկատմամբ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի անսահման սիրո ելեւէջներով: Պարզ ասած, Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահին հանձնարարված է եղել զեկույցի նկատմամբ «ադաբրյամս» հայտարարել, բայց ԱԺՄ ներկայացուցիչը կամ գործարքից տեղյակ չի եղել, կամ հրաժարվել է մասնակցել գործարքին: Եվ հիմա Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, հասկանալի է, պիտի «պատժի» իր անհնազանդ կուսակցին:

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նման քայլի դիմում: Ի վերջո, տեւական ընդմիջումից հետո առաջին անգամ առիթ էր ստեղծվել «ԱԺՄ» անվանումը դրական կոնտեքստում հիշատակելու համար, ի՞նչ կարիք կար նման կտրուկ քայլերի դիմելու: Բացատրությունը միակն է. հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին վատ-վատ բաներ են գրված: Իսկ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն, ինչպես հայտնի է, այդ թեմայից հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ է հայտնվում:

----------

Ambrosine (26.09.2009), Chuk (28.09.2009), Mephistopheles (26.09.2009), Norton (26.09.2009), SlimShady (26.09.2009), Աբելյան (27.09.2009), Տրիբուն (28.09.2009), Քամի (27.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, մարդը կյանքում առաջին անգամ ոչ թե նախագահի թեկնածու է, այլ _հանրային խորհրդի_ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.09.2009), Քամի (27.09.2009)

----------


## SlimShady

Հարգարժան Վազգեն Մանուկյանը,շատ կներեք,բայց մարած օբլիգացիա է :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Զրուցային բովանդակությամբ, ինչպես նաև կծողա-կպնողական վերջին 7 գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## dvgray

սարը սարին չի հանդիպի, բայց խաղամոլը խաղամոլին կհանդիպի

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սկզբի համար փոքրիկ հայտարարություն. *երկուշաբթի օրը՝ հունվարի 21-ին, ժամը 18-ին, Կոնգրես հյուրանոցի Պիկասո դահլիճում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հանդիպելու է երիտասարդների հետ և պատասխանելու է նրանց հարցերին*:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գործունեությունը:


Ագահի մեկնա աչքը միշտ գահինա տնկել  :LOL:

----------

